# Gearscore die neue Pest in wow( Dps ist out^^)



## Kalikas (10. Januar 2010)

ich hasse dieses Addon Gearscore 

unter 5k gs kriegt man für KEINE Instanz mehr einen Invite, überall nur noch 5k mind. 5,2k usw. 

so lol was für übertriebene Equipanforderungen für irgendwelche Lowinstanzen gefordert werden und mit dem Addon Gearscore eskaliert das ganze. 
Das man für PdoK dem heromod auf Equip schaut ist klar aber heute ist sowas Standard = Archavon25 oder Onyxia, Gearscore unter 5000? sry zu schlechtes eq 

man wird nicht mitgenommen und muss sein gs mit irgendwelchen Müllitems pushen nur um in die Gruppe zu kommen 
Blizzard sollte Gearscore verbieten

In keinen anderen MMo hab eich sowas erlebt, ausser in wow.


----------



## Enyalios (10. Januar 2010)

Kalikas schrieb:


> In keinen anderen MMo hab eich sowas erlebt, ausser in wow.



Tjo, das man mit Epics an jeder Ecke zugek.... wird hat halt auch seine Schattenseiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sags ja nur ungern aber in classic gabs sowas nicht.


----------



## MrBlaki (10. Januar 2010)

Ja super, der 80.000 Thread in diesem Forum wird nichts dran ändern.
Dieser hier wird wie die anderen in Flamerattacken und mit unnötigen Diskussionen enden.
Vote 4 close


----------



## Frek01 (10. Januar 2010)

zum glück is des auf meinem server nich so verbreitet^^


----------



## Yosef (10. Januar 2010)

Auf unserem Realm fängts auch langsam an.

HÖRT AUF DAMIT! Bitte.


----------



## KInstinct (10. Januar 2010)

Gearscore...

Jeder Depp läuft mit T9 rum und kriegt trotzdem Probleme 2k DPS zu fahren.  Equip kriegt man hinterher geschmissen, aber seinen Char ordendlich zu spielen kriegt kaum einer hin.


----------



## Zanny (10. Januar 2010)

Wenn man einen Randomraid aufbaut find ich das Addon nicht schlecht um sich ungefähr ein Bild über die Ausrüstung der Leute zu machne die mitwollen. Denn wenn das Gear einfach zu schlecht ist hilft halt auch kein Skill der Welt mehr


----------



## Legends (10. Januar 2010)

Es gibt nen Addon für Gearscore ?


----------



## Tikume (10. Januar 2010)

Einerseits wird gejammert es wäre zu leicht, andererseits hat jeder Ansgt davor es könnte etwas schwerer werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gegenmaßnahme: Mach deinen eigenen Raid mit anderen Anforderungen.


----------



## Eregcun (11. Januar 2010)

Vote 4 Disable GS...und eine erhöhng der komplexität von Inis... wenn man mal wieder in inis etwas wieSheepen und Banishen und ähnlichem wichtig währe... aber naja das is ja nix was jeder depp kann....von daher nix für WoW


----------



## Lloigorr (11. Januar 2010)

Haha da hab ich neulich was erlebt: da hat ein pdk25/ICC equipter Priester in Dala Leute gesucht, die mit ihm schnell den scherbenwelt-ini Erfolg machen. Ich habe mich dann darauf eingelassen, mit ihm die drei FdS inis zu machen, weil ich die shatar noch nicht ehrfürchtig hatte. Nen twink von nem Kumpel auf Stufe 67 haben wir auch noch mitgenommen. Nach den drei inis und schattenlaby haben wir dann aufgehört, weils zu lange dauerte...

Naja er hat sich dann noch mit meinem Kumpel unterhalten und auch der Main meines Freundes kam zum Thema. Da stellte sich heraus, dass er nichtmal 6 Monate wow spielt und er fragte, wieso wir denn so viel über die BC inis wüssten, obwohl mein Kumpel ja nichmal ne gute gearscore hat ^_^  

Ich denke, der allgemeine irrglaube ist, dass gearscore etwas darüber aussagt, ob man wow überhaupt kapiert. Dabei schaffen viele von den gearscoreschreiern algalon nichtmal mit 251er Klamotten, geschweige denn, ihn überhaupt zu Gesicht zu bekommen...

Edit: hässliche Tippfehler versauen posts! Nieder!


----------



## Pluto-X (11. Januar 2010)

Ich finde so ein addon ist echt das Letzte. das man sich die Leute vor nem Raid anschaut ist ja selbstverständlich, aber dann bitte persönlich und nicht aufgrund irgend ner Zahl die ein addon ausspuckt.
Ist doch voll der Scheiss sowas !!!!


----------



## Orgoron (11. Januar 2010)

GS ist genauso wie Recount nur ein (nützliches) Mittel um sich einen überblick zu verschaffen, und wenn du dir als Schurke durch sämmtliche Raids von WotLk den Hintern aufgerissen hast und dann kommte ein vergimpter DK der noch nie nen Raid von innen gesehen hat (nix gegen DK´s im allgemeinen ich spiel selber einen) und rollt dir die Beweglichkeitsteile weg da kann man schon zur Sau werden ^^


----------



## Orgoron (11. Januar 2010)

Legends schrieb:


> Es gibt nen Addon für Gearscore ?




Jo nennt sich Gearscore  ^^


----------



## Hundaril (11. Januar 2010)

Legends schrieb:


> Es gibt nen Addon für Gearscore ?




Wie aus dem TE-Post hervorgeht gibt es sowas gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			
				Kalikas schrieb:
			
		

> ich hasse dieses Addon Gearscore



Außerdem ist das das selbe wie zuvor mit der DPS, da schrieb man "nur Leute mit 5k dps" nur um die guffel Dks abzuschrecken, die vor nem Tag 80 geworden sind (von denen sich dann trotzdem noch welche melden, aber das ist ein anderes Thema). 
Ich finds auch gar nicht so schlimm. Skill kann man ja nicht überprüfen. 
Wenn es hier um eine Diskussion über Gearscore Pro oder Contra gehen soll, dann muss man sich überhaupt mal überlegen, was sind denn die Vorteile und Nachteile.

Vorteil:
Man sieht auf einen Blick, auf welchem Equipstand jmd ist.

Nachteil:
I-welche Leute die keine Ahnung haben was für Anforderungen Instanzen haben nehmen sich einen Phantasiewert und suchen nur Leute über diesem Phantasiewert (Zum Beispiel wurde mein Heilpalatwink aus einer Naxx 10er gruppe geworfen, weil er noch 2(!!) blaue i-lvl 200 Sachen anhatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Allerdings würde ich ein gutes Addon nicht wegen ein paar Trotteln gleich verteufeln (ja manchmal sind es viele Trottel). Aber mit denen sollt man dann auch nicht unbedingt anspruchsvollen Content besuchen.


----------



## BlizzLord (11. Januar 2010)

Wenn der RL Leute mit nem GS von 5k will find dich damit ab und mach nen eigenen auf...


----------



## Sony24 (11. Januar 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Randomraid aufbaut find ich das Addon nicht schlecht um sich ungefähr ein Bild über die Ausrüstung der Leute zu machne die mitwollen. Denn wenn das Gear einfach zu schlecht ist hilft halt auch kein Skill der Welt mehr


 Von einem T10 Equipten Mage oder welche Klasse auch immer der von Ebay kommt, hat man auch nix.

Wenigstens hat man im normalfall 80 Lvl Zeit um seinen Char spielen zu lernen.

Und Skill macht einiges vom Gear defizit weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hiliboy (11. Januar 2010)

DPS konnte man im Rahmen noch verstehen...aber bei uns auf Aegwynn Horde Seite ist auch alles voller GearScore
Ich hab selber gutes Gear und deshalb kein Problem, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es nervig ist.^^


----------



## Qwalle (11. Januar 2010)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Gearscore...
> 
> Jeder Depp läuft mit T9 rum und kriegt trotzdem Probleme 2k DPS zu fahren.  Equip kriegt man hinterher geschmissen, aber seinen Char ordendlich zu spielen kriegt kaum einer hin.




unterschreibe ich sofort.
mein kumpel hatte das heute:
n anderer kumpel sagt: mit deinem gearscore wird das nichts..
mein kumpel: wart ab ..

pdk - mein kumpel war platz 3 als dd, der andere auf 7

mein kumpel hatte den niedrigeren gs, aber einfach mal den besseren skill und beherrscht einfach mal die rotationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir haben sehr gelacht ^^

pls: mehr auf skill achten, weniger auf gs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hundaril (11. Januar 2010)

Pluto-X schrieb:


> Ich finde so ein addon ist echt das Letzte. das man sich die Leute vor nem Raid anschaut ist ja selbstverständlich, aber dann bitte persönlich und nicht aufgrund irgend ner Zahl die ein addon ausspuckt.
> Ist doch voll der Scheiss sowas !!!!



Muss ich dir teilweise recht geben, die Zahl alleine ist nicht in vollem Maße Aussagekräftig. Als ich es das letzte mal benutzt habe hatten Furorkrieger einen unverschämt hohen gearscore, da Zweihandwaffen gut GS geben. Kp ob das immernoch so ist.
Außerdem hilf das ganze gear nix, wenn der DK AP+Bewe in nen Roten Sockel packt oder der Vergelter ArmPen sockelt^^ Sowas wird leider nicht berücksichtigt


----------



## Qwalle (11. Januar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> GS ist genauso wie Recount nur ein (nützliches) Mittel um sich einen überblick zu verschaffen, und wenn du dir als Schurke durch sämmtliche Raids von WotLk den Hintern aufgerissen hast und dann kommte ein vergimpter DK der noch nie nen Raid von innen gesehen hat (nix gegen DK´s im allgemeinen ich spiel selber einen) und rollt dir die Beweglichkeitsteile weg da kann man schon zur Sau werden ^^




ausweichrate tankskillung moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zanny (11. Januar 2010)

Qwalle schrieb:


> unterschreibe ich sofort.
> mein kumpel hatte das heute:
> n anderer kumpel sagt: mit deinem gearscore wird das nichts..
> mein kumpel: wart ab ..
> ...


Und woher weis ich bei Randoms ob sie Skill haben? Wenn du mir ein funktionierendes Skillscore organisierst werd ich mein Gearscore gerne löschen


----------



## Igoar85 (11. Januar 2010)

soweit ok. Ich finde das addon nützlich, jedoch wie auch damals wo es immer hieß ab 5k dps +, gibt es leute die es übertreiben müssen mit den anforderungen, die sie oft selbst nie erreichen.

Natürlich kommt es nicht nur aufs Equipt an, aber wie soll man bitte als raidleiter den skill vor dem raid an einer Person testen? Das kann man leider nur vom Equipt abhängig machen. Glaub mir, wenn es eine möglichkeit geben würde, leute auf skill zu überprüfen, dann würden sehr viele danach gehen und das equipt 2. rangig sehen.


----------



## Zanny (11. Januar 2010)

Was ist "Equipt"?


----------



## Delonglois (11. Januar 2010)

ich find gs eigentlich ganz brauchbar, sieht man in welchen content sich derjenige aufgehalten hat, pdok, icc usw. Leider gibts für marken zuviele items und das ergebnis wird verwässert!


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (11. Januar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> GS ist genauso wie Recount nur ein (nützliches) Mittel um sich einen überblick zu verschaffen, und wenn du dir als Schurke durch sämmtliche Raids von WotLk den Hintern aufgerissen hast und dann kommte ein vergimpter DK der noch nie nen Raid von innen gesehen hat (nix gegen DK´s im allgemeinen ich spiel selber einen) und rollt dir die Beweglichkeitsteile weg da kann man schon zur Sau werden ^^




ich find recount eigentlich positiv.... hatt man seine skillung geändert, oder paar neue EQ teile, kann man selber vergleichen ob sich das gold/ der aufwand/ das umskillen    gelohnt hatt  usw.


ansonsten: wayne intressiert dps  ?  hauptsache der tank überlebt, der heal is auch am leben und der boss tot  - alles andere is doch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## justblue (11. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mit dem Ausrüstungs-Manager ein neues Item-Set angelegt, das sich "Gearscore" nennt. Wenn ich damit rumlaufe, habe ich den maximalen Wert. Und dann gibts noch ein Set mit dem schlichten Namen "Heilung". Das ist am besten für meine Zwecke geeignet, aber leider ist der Gearscore damit um fast 200 niedriger. So gesehen sagt der Score eher wenig über den Equipment-Stand aus.

Allerdings zeigt meine Erfahrung in Random-Instanzen, in die ich mit Main und Twink gehe, dass der Gearscore fast immer eine sichere Aussage darüber zulässt, wie die Instanz laufen wird. Ein Tank mit >5k Gearscore heißt, dass ich mit meinem Heiler getrost Nibelung anziehen und mit Schaden machen kann, ohne dass dem Raid viel passieren wird. Zwei DDs mit >5k heißt, dass die Bosse im Eilzugstempo downgehen werden. Heiler mit >5k heißt, dass es nie Regenerationspausen geben wird. Im Gegenzug heißen Werte von <4k das Gegenteil. Nicht critimmuner Tank, DDs, bei denen mein Jäger mit Autoshot mehr Schaden macht, Heiler, der den Schaden nur mühsam weggeheilt bekommt. Ein Ansatzpunkt zur Beurteilung ist das also schon.


----------



## Orgoron (11. Januar 2010)

Qwalle schrieb:


> ausweichrate tankskillung moin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Moin ! Willst mich jetzt veraschen oder ist das dein Ernst ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schurkenitems mit beweglichkeit drauf sind ausser für Dudus für jederen andern ernstzunehmenden Tank in Raids nicht mal ansatzweise brauchbar. Ausserdem war der Typ als DD mit. Allerdings hatter er vorher einen noch crapigeren Ring mit beweglichkeit also Itemverbesserung und man kann noch nichmal wirklich darüber meckern wenn der Gimp besser rollt.


----------



## Tikume (11. Januar 2010)

justblue schrieb:


> Im Gegenzug heißen Werte von <4k das Gegenteil. Nicht critimmuner Tank



Um Critimmun zu sein brauchst Du bei weitem keinen Gearscore von 4k.


----------



## TheCelina (11. Januar 2010)

Legends schrieb:


> Es gibt nen Addon für Gearscore ?


Es heißt sogar so.


Für all die Kackboons die solche Addons brauchen um ihre Leute für den Raid zu suchen, sollten sich lieber mal Leute aussuchen mit Erfahrung. Nur weil einer komplett pdk25/t9 equiped ist, heißt das nicht, dass derjenige auch seinen Schaden fährt, den er machen sollte mit dem Gear. 

Lieber auf Seiten gehen wie www.pugchecker.com und schauen wer wie viel Erfahrung hat. Desweiteren sollte man eher auf den Gruppensupport achten als auf einzelne Leute die Top Equiped sind, aber ohne Support nichts auf die Reihe bekommen. 

Erfahrung » Equip 


Es bringt einfach nichts wenn Leute ihren Char nicht spielen können. Dann lieber Leute, die zwar weniger Schaden machen, dafür aber ihren Char beherrschen.


----------



## Orgoron (11. Januar 2010)

TheCelina schrieb:


> Es heißt sogar so.
> 
> 
> Für all die Kackboons die solche Addons brauchen um ihre Leute für den Raid zu suchen, sollten sich lieber mal Leute aussuchen mit Erfahrung. Nur weil einer komplett pdk25/t9 equiped ist, heißt das nicht, dass derjenige auch seinen Schaden fährt, den er machen sollte mit dem Gear.
> ...




Jo du kennst natürlich jeden Spieler auf deinem Server persönlich und Gerscore ist nur ein werkzeug um zu gucken wer gleich durchs raster fällt jeder, gute Raidleader wird natürlich auf gruppensupport gucken und die Leute nochmal im Arsenal anschauen.

Und nun komm mal wieder runter von deiner Wolke da oben ^^


----------



## Creeb (11. Januar 2010)

Den Text kenn ich doch

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...96869&sid=3


so long


----------



## Zangor (11. Januar 2010)

Qwalle schrieb:


> pls: mehr auf skill achten, weniger auf gs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann schreib den Leuten doch mal ein Addon wo sie den Skill ablesen können. Ein Achievement was viele sehen wollen sagt ja auch nix aus, nur dass jemand bei einem Bosskill dabei war.

Um diese Brunnen-Check-Raids mach ich aber auch nen großen Bogen. 1., weil diejenigen welche vorher am meisten wegen Equip und DPS krakeelen im Raid die manchmal die größten Nulpen sind und 2. man im Idealfall mit einer chilligen Gruppe, wo vielleicht auch ein paar schlechter Equipte (die sich aber ordentlich ins Zeug legen) dabei sind, schon durch PDK durch ist, während die Brunnenclique noch am checken ist...


----------



## Runner2808 (11. Januar 2010)

Ich selber benutze auch gearscore, da man sich wirklich einen gesamtüberlick sofort verschaffen kann.
Ich bin auf gar keinen fall abgeneigt spieler mitzunehmen, deren gs unter 4k liegt, viele andere leute aber schon.
das find ich echt schade denn jeder hat mal angefangen oder?


----------



## doodlez_himself (11. Januar 2010)

Als ich das erste mal "gearscore" gelesen hab, wusst ich net dass des ein addon ist. also hab ich angefangen von meinem equip die itemlevel zu addieren bis ich gemerkt hab, dass des wohl falsch ist. 

ich finde das addon aber auch sehr nervig. jedesmal im /2 zu lesen "suchen noch xy für icc mindestens 5 k gs" da schreib ich schon gar net ob ich mit kann, weils mir einfach zu doof und mein gs wahrscheinlich auch zu niedrig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bis heute wusste ich auch nicht wie mein gearscore ist, bis es nach dem raid jemand gepostet hat.
ich frag mich was als nächstes kommt, erst dps, jetzt gs... 

naja tüdelü


----------



## EisblockError (11. Januar 2010)

Ich find das Addon eig ganz ok, da kann man direkt sehen wenn einer mit nem GS von 3k mit PDK25 will.

Aber das große Problem von diesem Addon hast du bereits erkannt:




Kalikas schrieb:


> man wird nicht mitgenommen und muss sein gs mit irgendwelchen Müllitems pushen nur um in die Gruppe zu kommen
> Blizzard sollte Gearscore verbieten




Das Addon hat nichts damit zu tun wie gut sein Equipment ist, sondern wie der Itemlv ist.
Ich hab zB lieber nen Setbonus als das nächst bessere item, oder zB die Dunkelmondkarte, die hat nen total niedrigen GS, ist aber total gut.

Man kann das Addon benutzen um Groß auszusortieren, wer es allerdings missbraucht und nurnoch auf die Zahl schaut, hat einen an der Meise


PS: Dieser DPS Wahn war schon bekloppt, aber wenigstens noch nachzuvollziehen, da es dort wenigstens um wichtige Werte geht, aber wie bereits gesagt zeigt dieses Müll Addon nur welches Ilv die haben, völlig egal ob du nun als Tank nen Stoff item an hast bzw keine Verzauberungen drauf hast


----------



## Runner2808 (11. Januar 2010)

Ich finde dieses Itemlevel teils gut teils schlecht, da man sofort erkennen kann  welches item besser als das andere ist..
Genau wie in BC da wurd man mit epics zugeschüttet und man wusste nur das die kara epics schlecht sind und die anderen items aus den höheren inzen besser sind, da gabs dieses lvl ja nicht.


----------



## AlknicTeos (11. Januar 2010)

Es gibt ne einfache Lösung. Leute die bewusst auf sachen wie Gearscore und Recount verzichten wollen, sollen gerne nur mir leuten in raids gehen die ebenfalls diesen bösen Addons nicht drauf haben. 

Wenn du gut im Content liegst, wirst mit zu niedrigem Gearscore kaum zu kämpfen haben. 

Genauso wie Recountdaten benötigen auch GSdaten interpretation. Für nen Rnd hero ist das ganze natürlich Wumpe, aber wenn der MT für nen ICC 25 keine 5k Gearscore auf die Waagschale wirft wirds schon kritisch, danach kann man das equip immer noch nach VZ/Gem Fehlern untersuchen.

Es erspart einiges Zeit für rnd Raids.


----------



## Sevydos (11. Januar 2010)

Das ganz einfache Problem ist:
Skill kann man nicht messen.
Skill kann man nicht (mehr) sehen.

Irgendwie muss man rausfinden, ob die Leute geeignet sind.
Dass es so einfach ist, ist das Problem. Aber wenns nu wieder schwere werden würde...Siehe Flames.

EDIT:
Damit will ich natürlich nicht das Gearscore Geblubber unterstützen. Ich will nur zeigen, warum ich verstehe, warum man Equipmentchecks macht, statt nach Skill zu suchen.
Für Skill muss man btw die Leute ersma kennen...Kennt ihr jeden aufm Server?

Früher sah man, der hat T5, der hat schon bissel was geleistet. Noch stärker sichtbar wars in Classic mit Epics... Aber naja.
Wenn ich sehe, dass jemand nicht mal vom Equipment ausreichend ausgestattet ist für eine Ini, dann würd ich den auch nit mitnehmen - Skill hin oder her. Nur wird die Schwelle etwas hoch angesetzt, wann man mitgenommen wird, in einem Bereich, wo Equipment auf jeden Fall schon da wäre. Meist wird also fast schon nach zu gut equipten Leuten gesucht, weil man Angst vor fehlendem Können hat.


----------



## EisblockError (11. Januar 2010)

justblue schrieb:


> DDs, bei denen mein Jäger mit Autoshot mehr Schaden macht,



Mir leider schon oft passiert


----------



## Kalesia (11. Januar 2010)

zum glück isses bei uns aufm server bisher "nur" bei equipcheck geblieben, zwar auch lustig wenn ein schlechter equipter spieler einen net mitnehmen will weil pdk10 + pdk25-gear nicht für pdk25 langt ;D

habs mal aus fun grad ausgetestet bei meinem tank (habs gleich wieder geöscht, keine sorge^^) aber is echt komisch das ich meinen "tollen" Gearscore um gut 200 pushen kann aber dann zuwenig hit, zuwenig waffenkunde, und so weiter hab.

Also is das mit den gs richtig müll!


----------



## IchbinArzt (11. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Ich sags ja nur ungern aber in classic gabs sowas nicht.



Da hast Du völlig recht :-)

Erst kam der DPS Wahn jetzt Gearscore aber was ich noch viel schlimmer finde ist das man für ICC 10/25er nur noch mitgenommen wird wenn man einen "Clear" 
Erfolg aufweisen kann. Sprich mindestens die ersten 4 Bosse down. Da ich aber noch 2 Icc fähige Twinks habe denen leider nur der "Clear Erfolg" fehlt werd ich nie 
mitgenommen. Dabei kenne ich 6 von 7 Bossen aus der ICC mit meinen 2 Mainchars und würde mich als guten und erfahrenen Raid Spieler einschätzen. Aber versuch das
mal einen Raidleiter bei zu bringen das man gut ist wenn man noch keinen Erfolg aufzuweisen hat........

Gruß,

Doc


----------



## Sarjin (11. Januar 2010)

Hey ich behaupte mal straight Skill lässt sich auch messen und zwar so:


(Geascore x Fails in einem Bosskampf abgelesen vom Failbot) - (dps/hps/aps x X)
         Bei 0 Fehlern 1 einsetzen!


X ist hierbei der multiplikator wie wichtig man recount setzen will.
In dieser Formel ist der Fail wohl der wichtigeste Faktor.
Je höher die Zahl umso schlechter der Skill..

Beispiel 1 : (5000 x 1) - ( 6000 x 1)

Wie man sieht: Geht die Zahl in den Minusbereich kann man von gutem Skill reden.

Beispiel 2 : (5500 x 7) - (3000 x 1)

Ganz klar : Arschloch der sich equipen lässt aber kein Skill hat ! ^^


----------



## Pfefi (11. Januar 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Hey ich behaupte mal straight Skill lässt sich auch messen und zwar so:
> 
> 
> (Geascore x Fails in einem Bosskampf abgelesen vom Failbot) - (dps/hps/aps x X)
> ...


Wow, bin beeindruckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leach09 (11. Januar 2010)

Ohh man hört doch einfach mal auf euch über Gearscore aufzuregen!

Bevor das draußen war schrieb man noch in den Chat: Suche XYZ mit gutem Equip für Blabla... Nun stellt euch mal als XYZ vor. Ihr lest das und denkt:"Was versteht der nun unter 'gutem' Equip?"

Und wenn man jetzt schreibt: Suche XYZ für Blabla ab Gearscore 5000. Dann wird man seinen Score anschauen und sagen, ja ich passe in sein Schema und ich kann ihn getrost anschreiben.

Natürlich sagt Gearscore nichts über Skill aus, allerdings merkt das Addon genau das im Tooltip an. Und wer mit Gearscore 5000+ keinen annährenden Skill hat, der lässt sich durchziehen...


----------



## Lasell (11. Januar 2010)

Ich weis nicht was ihr euch alle aufregt. wenn ihr skill haben wollt dann geht doch nicht random sonder wie in classic in der gilde.


----------



## MuuHn (11. Januar 2010)

Qwalle schrieb:


> unterschreibe ich sofort.
> mein kumpel hatte das heute:
> n anderer kumpel sagt: mit deinem gearscore wird das nichts..
> mein kumpel: wart ab ..
> ...




Als Schurke ist das ja auch kein Wunder.
Außerdem ist es Bossabhängig wieviel DPS man wo fährt...

Skill kann fehlendes Eq nicht zwangsläufig ersetzen....Ohne Eq= Kein Dmg -> Unnütz für den Raid -> Wirst nicht mitgenommen.

MfG.


----------



## Booldwish (11. Januar 2010)

für mich hört sich das etwa so an

MIMIMIimimimiiiiii blizzard mimimimiiiiiiii ich bin zu schlecht mimimimiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
^^

Nein ich verstehe es ja "ihrgendwie"^^
Auf Malle fangen sie auch schon an überall hört man gearscore hier gearscore da^^

ein tip SKILL
wenn du in nen Raid kommst und mister Gearscore anfängt EY du bist nen kaknap nur Trölf K GS
Dann FI..... IHN!!!!!
ihrgend wann siehste mister Gearscore und dann PEWPEW lass das Recount glühen und frag am ende

"Hey mister Gearscore wieso biste mit deim Imba Gear so Imba weit unten ???"

Hab ich schonma bei nem Hexer gebracht Anfang von icc er meinte Hmmmm da is nen DK mit nur 4,6 oder so das reicht nich........

naja^^ no komment wah (Faceroll) ftw!

c yaaaaaaaaaa

PS such dir ne Gilde wenn die auch Gearscore wollen GZ!


----------



## Floyder (11. Januar 2010)

Gearscore ist nützlich, wird aber gnadenlos überbewertet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Meinung dazu.

Grüße,
Floyder


----------



## Rainaar (11. Januar 2010)

justblue schrieb:


> Ein Tank mit >5k Gearscore heißt, dass ich mit meinem Heiler getrost Nibelung anziehen und mit Schaden machen kann, ohne dass dem Raid viel passieren wird. Zwei DDs mit >5k heißt, dass die Bosse im Eilzugstempo downgehen werden. Heiler mit >5k heißt, dass es nie Regenerationspausen geben wird.



Jetzt noch das geflame das alles zu leicht ist und ich geh kotzen.


----------



## Soranu (11. Januar 2010)

Meine Chars:

Main: 5,7
Twink 1: 5,5
Twink 2: 4,65 

Keine Probs.
Wer Probleme mit Gearscore hat, sollte sich damit abfinden, oder eben den /2 quitten.


----------



## Jagöre (11. Januar 2010)

Jo gearscore ist scheiße es suckt einfach derbst. Man liest nur noch "DD 5k GS LFG ICC"
Dann trifft man diesen Spieler zufällig in Dalaran und sieht es ist ein Enhancer Schami mit Wille sockeln.

... 

Aber wenn ich Rnd's Aufbaue verlang ich eig auch immer ein Achievement weil ich es satt habe Leute durch die Inzen zu ziehen die noch nie ein Raid gesehen haben aber mörder equip dank triumph 4 free haben.

Aber wenn kein AV vorhanden ist kann er mir auch gern U10 Avs posten dafür brauchte man for 3.2 einigermaßen brain.

Checks sind dank epixxxxe for free einfach nötig geworden da sonst rnd raiden unmöglich wäre


----------



## Gothic_1234 (11. Januar 2010)

zum glück ist bei uns auf dem server noch kein GS wahn ausgebrochen  , man liest ab und zu mal EQ check in dala aber nur für Pdok und ICC^^ aber sonst kein GS gesehen xD


----------



## Azashar (11. Januar 2010)

Gearscore ist der totale Rotz vorallem weil ilvl 245 nicht heissen muss, dass es besser ist als ilvl 232.
So ist das zBsp bei einigen Trinkets.
Beispiel: Grandeur>Mal der Überlegenheit( das für Marken) 200!!!!>245

Lasst euch nicht vom Gear sondern vom SKILL überzeugen.


----------



## madmurdock (11. Januar 2010)

Ja das Thema wurde denke ich schon oft genug durchgekaut. Dass sich Leute mit nem ilvl 245 Schnitt in Heros rumtreiben, die trotzdem keine 2500 DPS schaffen, ist nix neues.

Leider wird auch der Thread die Community nicht zur Vernunft bringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Azashar schrieb:


> Gearscore ist der totale Rotz vorallem weil ilvl 245 nicht heissen muss, dass es besser ist als ilvl 232.
> So ist das zBsp bei einigen Trinkets.
> Beispiel: Grandeur>Mal der Überlegenheit( das für Marken) 200!!!!>245
> 
> Lasst euch nicht vom Gear sondern vom SKILL überzeugen.



Jo, und so was kommt auch noch hinzu. Letztens mal wieder n Blut DK gesehen mit 2 Hit Trinkets an (das für Marken und das aus U10). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als es Streitigkeiten über das Bedarfwürfeln eines Rezeptes für den Beruf JC gab (hatte keine 34 Str gems, da skill zu low), haben einige Leute die Armory abgecheckt und festgestellt, dass besagt ilvl 240 Rocker mit 560 Hit rumrennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War allerdings trotzdem n netten. ;P


----------



## Bummrar (11. Januar 2010)

is zwar ziemlich kacke mit dem gs.. aber da ich einen von ~5.4 hab is mir das ziemlich egal.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keeral (11. Januar 2010)

Gabs zu BC zeiten schonmal , so einen "Trend" . Ist damals verschwunden und wird es diesmal auch wieder.


----------



## Kalle21 (11. Januar 2010)

Wer meckert ist einfach zu schlecht vom gear her.
Wenn ich einen full epic Char sehe wo jeder Gegenstand die Gegenstandstufe von 232 nicht übersteigt ist dieser für mich ungeeignet.
JEDER DEPP kann heutzutage 5xmillionen mal Heroic inis gehen bis man das 232er voll hat.
Solche leute können aber auch nichts bzw sind für icc, uldu hardmode oder pdok noch nicht soweit.
Das ist nunmal die Wahrheit Blizzard hat es sich selbst eingebrockt!


----------



## Skelettkrieger (11. Januar 2010)

sorry bin grad ehrlich zu faul mir auch noch den drölzigsten Post dazu durchzulesen wie doch alle pöse sind und man selber ganz alleine drunter leidet und und und.
Was erwartet ihr?
Es gibt aktuell 3 Arten von Spielern:
Kategorie A:
- Kann was, hilft auch gerne schwächeren oder lässt sie in eine Ini mit. 
Ist im Raid fokussiert und schaut sich auch mal das Gear des 2k DPS-Schurken an, whispert ihm höflich Tipps zu und weist ihn darauf hin, dass ICC vllt noch etwas zu high ist für ihn.

Kategorie B:
- Ist durchschnittlich begabt, macht sich auch nix draus und ist froh mit besseren Spielern mit zu können.
Kennt sich begrenzt mit seiner Klasse / dem Encounter aus. Kann bei Kicks oder nicht Invite schon mal flamen, ist aber dabei nicht zu ausfallend.
Spielt WoW nur als Hobby, tut das dauernd kund und regt sich über die auf, die ihm nachsagen, er wäre zu schlecht.

Kategorie C:
- Ist Faceroller. Hat vllt mit Glück EQ erhaschen können weil er als Lückenfüller mal wo mit durfte.
Kann generell aber nichts und meldet sich auf Anfragen im Handelschat ala:
"Suchen noch 1 Range DD für PDK25 /w me für E&E-Check" mit der Antwort:
"Invite, bin Schurke und mache an der Puppe mit PVP-EQ Drölfzig DPS"

Da versteh ich halt dass viele AddOns wie Gearscore nutzen um sich dagegen zu schützen!
Skill und Menschlichkeit kann man ja durch kein AddOn anzeigen lassen - da muss man eben nehmen was man kriegt.

PS: Ich bin mir im Klaren darüber dass es mehr als diese 3 Kategorien gibt, aktuell fallen aber B & vor allem C am meisten auf...


----------



## Mirano (11. Januar 2010)

also ich muss sagen ich hab auch selber gs. aber ich benutze es nicht für irgendwelche utopischen equipchecks sondern um mir in der instanz einen überblick über das equip der gruppe zu verschaffen, und dann mit dem schaden, den toden usw. den "skill" der spieler zu ermitteln. z.b. merk ich mir spieler die es trotz ihres "schelcherten" equip gensauso viel schaden machen wie voll 245 equipte. und andersrum genauso.


----------



## Neriat (11. Januar 2010)

Zum Glück gibts das auf FoLi noch nicht.
Behaltet so Kram mal für euch.
Ich benutze ein Tool, dass mir den durchschnittlichen Itemlevel der Ausrüstungsgegenstände aller Spieler anzeigt, wenn ich mit der Maus draufgehe. 
Und was sagt mir das Tool? Oje, mein Tankequip hat nur 242, der Schurke da is im Realmranking Platz1, aha - 258. Mehr nicht. Ob ich gesockelt bin oder nicht, ob ich was kann.. naja ihr wisst woraufs hinausläuft...das weiss das Tool nicht.


----------



## Rhokan (11. Januar 2010)

DPS waren immerhin noch einigermaßen ein Garant für Leistung, jedenfalls eher als GS.... mir isses als Heiler egal


----------



## little Vulkan (11. Januar 2010)

Ich finde das GS Vor und Nachteile hat.

Das Add on ist sehr ungenau, es ist im Wurscht ob Verzauberungen auf der Ausrüstung sind etc.

Ich finde es besser als diese DPS Abfrage in der 50 % der Leute eh nicht die Wahrheit sagen und total übertreiben und der Raid nachher total abkackt.
Wenn man an GS ein wenig artbeiten würde könnte was gutes dabei rauskommen.


Mir passiert es auch öfters das Leute mit einem GS von über 5000 in den 5 heroics nur 2-2,5 DPS abliefern, luschen gibt es überall.


----------



## yxc.net (11. Januar 2010)

Ihr habt leider sehr viel Gear...aber leider sehr wenig Skill

Ihr müsst selbst wissen, ob ihr euch angesprochen fühlt oder nicht !

yxc


----------



## p1nk (11. Januar 2010)

ich kann die ganze aufregung nicht wirklich verstehen...

ob nun die dps oder die gs abgefragt wirds ist doch egal!
gs hat halt den vorteil gegenüber der dps keine variabel zu sein... und wer bei höherer dps von skill spricht
hat sowieso etwas falsch verstanden!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (11. Januar 2010)

Yosef schrieb:


> Auf unserem Realm fängts auch langsam an.
> 
> HÖRT AUF DAMIT! Bitte.



Ist mir auch in letzter Zeit vermehrt aufgefallen. Dazu kann ich nur sagen : 
Sucht Euch eine feste Gilde mit der Ihr raiden geht. Dann erspart ihr Euch so einiges


----------



## TurtleX (11. Januar 2010)

Jeder RL versucht im Vorfeld die bestmögliche Raidzusammenstellung zu bekommen. Nun ist es leider nur sehr schwer möglich die gut equippten aber unfähigen Spieler zu erkennen, weil es ja mit ein wenig Geduld jedem Heini möglich ist gutes Equip zu bekommen. Vor GS wurde versucht über die DPS den guten von dem schlechten Spieler zu unterscheiden. Leider war man dort auf die Aussagen des Spielers selbst angewiesen. Die angegebenen DPS-Werte waren meistens eher die Wunschwerte des Spielers als die Wirklichkeit und im Raid später stellte sich oft herraus, das der eine oder andere Boss nicht zu schaffen waren weil Schaden fehlte oder die Spieler einfach keine Ahnung hatten. 
Nun versucht man über den Gearscore den Spielskill zu ermitteln, wobei dieses ebenso nicht möglich ist wie zuvor über die DPS. Zwar ist der GS ein Wert der von dem Spieler nicht so leicht verschönert werden kann, aber über die Spielweise des Spielers sagt das leider auch nicht viel aus. Zum einen ist es möglich einen hohen GS zu bekommen ohne irgendwann auch nur einmal einen Raid mitgemacht zu haben, zum anderen kann auch ein 6000er dumm im Gift rumstehen.
Ich war in letzter zeit leider öfter in Raids, in welchem Spieler hohen GS hatten aber leider doch zu dämlich waren die ersten 4 ICC-Bosse zu schaffen. 
Leider ist die ID für diese Woche erledigt, und fürs nächste mal versucht der RL so ein Disaster zu vermeiden und setzt ein höheres Gearrating an.
Schade, oder für viele Spieler vielleicht auch ein Glück, das es kein Addon gibt um den Skill des Spielers zu ermitteln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dwarf303 (11. Januar 2010)

der größte scheiß überhaupt


----------



## Lari (11. Januar 2010)

Also von Gearscore persönlich halte ich auch nicht sehr viel, mir ist nicht ganz schlüssig, wie sich diese Punkte zusammen setzen.
Momentan veranstalte ich Sonntags Random-Raids auf die ICC25, zumindest halb-random. Kommt drauf an, wieviele Leute aus der Gilde sich für den Sonntags-Raid angemeldet haben.
Gesucht wurden bisher vorrangig Spieler, die zum Setup passten. Zweiter Check, bevor sie mitraiden dürfen geht von mir dann über www.wow-heroes.com . Dort sehe ich auf einen Schlag, welches Equip sie haben, wo sie es herhaben, alle Steine und Verzauberungen. Ist das Equip gepflegt und ausreichend für ICC25 habe ich sie bisher eingeladen, und es reichte für Saurfang Kills.

Gestern allerdings sind wir nach Saurfang in den neuen Flügel, weil wir mal Festergut probieren wollten. Mir war bewusst, dass wir wahrscheinlich zu wenig DPS dabei haben, aber man konnt ja mal schauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit einer ziemlich unausgereiften Taktik meinerseits Festergut auf 28% im 4. Try geprügelt. Mit einer besseren Taktik für die Sporen und dementsprechend weniger Laufwegen für die Ranged DDs hätten wir es bestimmt auf knapp 20% geschafft.
Infolgedessen wird für den nächsten Raid noch ein weiteres Kriterium dazukommen: 5,5k DPS als Minimum am Tank n Spank Boss.

Natürlich hat dieses Auswahlverfahren wesentlich mehr Vorlaufzeit als ein simples GS > 5500 = Invite. Aber ich vermute, dass es wesentlich erfolgsversprechender ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie viele gesagt haben: Entweder die Anforderungen der Raidleiter/Gruppenleiter akzeptieren, oder selbst einen Raid/eine Gruppe öffnen.
In diesem Sinne
Gruß Lari ;D

Edit: Mal fix geguckt. 5582 Hat mein Diszi-Priester. Ist für mich aber immernoch eine abstrakte Zahl, nach der ich niemanden irgendwohin einladen würde. Gems zählen z.B. nicht zum Score, soweit ich das sehen kann.


----------



## !Albador! (11. Januar 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Randomraid aufbaut find ich das Addon nicht schlecht um sich ungefähr ein Bild über die Ausrüstung der Leute zu machne die mitwollen. Denn wenn das Gear einfach zu schlecht ist hilft halt auch kein Skill der Welt mehr



Jops so seh ich das auch - ich machs dann aber meist so, das ich einfach frag welche gearscore jemand hat und leg mich nicht vorher auf einen wert fest. Leute mit 4500 gs müssen nicht unbedingt schlechter sein als jemand mit 5000 gs ... jemand der ne gs von 3000 hat wird aber relativ wahrscheinlich schlechter sein ^^


----------



## Hubautz (11. Januar 2010)

TurtleX schrieb:


> Ich war in letzter zeit leider öfter in Raids, in welchem Spieler hohen GS hatten aber leider doch zu dämlich waren die ersten 4 ICC-Bosse zu schaffen.
> Leider ist die ID für diese Woche erledigt, und fürs nächste mal versucht der RL so ein Disaster zu vermeiden und setzt ein höheres Gearrating an.


Das ist doch Quatsch. Ein Raid wird über Gearscore aufgebaut, und dann stellt sich heraus, dass es nicht funktioniert, weil die Leute es nicht drauf haben. Und dann willst du zur Abhilfe einfach den Gearscore erhöhen? Das wird doch wieder nicht funktionieren,.


----------



## Milkoh (11. Januar 2010)

Qwalle schrieb:


> ausweichrate tankskillung moin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hm Ausweichen ok, aber Lederrüstung für Tanks... Moin moin.. er sprach von einem Schurken, dem von einem DK wegen Beweglichkeit was weggewürfelt wurde... 


Erst lesen, dann verstehen, dann schreiben


Zum Thema: 

Gearscore ist in meinen Augen nur ein Aufflammender Wert. Sicherlich hatte ich auch schon mal ne Krampe der leavte weil für eine Hero (!) der eines Gruppenmitglieds nicht  Gearscore nicht ausreichte... naja dank Dugeonfinder bekommt man dann schnell jemand neues.

Was Raids angeht: Weder beachtet Gearscore die richtign Sockel, noch Verzauberungen noch sonst was. 

Ich kann im Moment meinen Gearscore künstlich pushen, in dem ich einfach in jedem Slot das höchstlevelige Item packe. Ist dann toll wenn man als Heiler ne Kombis aus Feral und Heilerklamotten an hat, aber dafür nen sagenhaften Gearscore.... 

Ich denke die ganzen Gearscore und DPS Schreier sollte sich erst mal 10 Minuten überlegen was sie überhaupt wollen. Viele denken einfach nur wenn ich meinen Raid mit Toppest EQ Leuten vollpumpe, steigt die Chance das a.) die die Teile nicht brauchen die ich will, und b.) meine eigene Unfähigkeit übertünchen (schon erlebt, blauer DK der GS >5k haben wollte, für nen ICC Raid... )

Als Raidleiter kann man GS maximal nutzen um festzustellen ob jemand im Ansatz EQ (Mindestcheck) und dann nach pers. Sichtung (Erfolge sagen da auch einiges aus) bekommt man eigentlich ein gutes erstes Bild. Ob da nun SKill vorhanden ist, stellt sich leider erst in der Ini/im Raid fest, das hat ja keiner auf dem Charakter Blatt stehen

Am Ende des Tages bekommt heute jeder Recht fix ein passables Epic Set zusammen. Habe selber schon den fast 50k HP Tank in HdR Hero gehabt der nicht mal wusste wie er ne Gruppe binden kann, als Kriegertank. Der hat sich sein EQ halt nur über Marken und Droppluck gefarmt (hey ich bin Krieger, ich hab second Specc Tank darf ich ???? ) und ansonsten war der nur als DD unterwegs...


Milkoh


----------



## Tomlin (11. Januar 2010)

Zitat von der PC Games Seite 


----------------------------------------------
Wann ist ein WoW-Spieler ein guter Spieler? Wenn seine Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hervorragend sind, oder wenn seine Ausrüstung state of the art ist? Ist ein Spieler mit fantastischer epischer Ausrüstung automatisch gut? Kann ein Spieler seine lediglich blaue Ausrüstung durch flinke Finger und Geschick wettmachen?

Solche Fragen entzweien momentan die WoW-Community. Grund: Gearscore, ein Add-on, das einem Spieler einen gleichnamigen Wert angezeigt, wenn man mit dem Mauszeiger über den Spieler fährt. Je besser die Ausrüstung, desto höher ist der Wert, den das Add-on ausspuckt. Dabei werden die Ausrüstungsplätze nach Wichtigkeit, also dem Potenzial zum Anhäufen von Attributen, gewertet.


Alle gescannten Spieler findet man im Archiv des Add-ons wieder.
Das Problem besteht nun darin, dass manche Spieler, vor allem aber Schlachtzug- und manche Gruppenleiter diesen Wert als Maßstab für den "Skill" eines Spielers nehmen, wenn sie ihn in einer Zufallsgruppe ("PUG"=pick up group) mitnehmen wollen. Das Erreichen eines bestimmten Wertes ist dann die Aufnahmeprüfung für den Spieler, der mitspielen will. Das Ganze sieht dann im (oft falschen Handelschannel) Chat folgendermaßen aus: "LF DPS für PDK 25er, 5k GSK". Soll bedeuten: Wer in den Schlachtzug Prüfung des obersten Kreuzfahrers mit will, muss einen Gearscore von mindestens 5.000 besitzen. Sogenannte Equipchecks, also Ausrüstungsbeurteilung, wird vor dem Einladen betrieben, damit sich auch ja kein "Schwächling" einschleicht. Wie der Spieler letztendlich mit seiner Ausrüstung und seinen Fähigkeiten umgeht, das zeigt sich dann erst, wenn der Spieler mitkämpft.

Der Entwickler des Add-ons gibt auf der Webseite Curse, wo man Gearscore herunterladen kann, unmißverständlich zu verstehen, dass der berechnete Wert lediglich das Potenzial eines Spielers und nicht etwa seine Fähigkeiten misst. Die Konsequenzen hat er vermutlich selbst nicht vorhergesehen.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------


Selbst der hersteller des Addons hat bedenken.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (11. Januar 2010)

Kalikas schrieb:


> ich hasse dieses Addon Gearscore
> 
> unter 5k gs kriegt man für KEINE Instanz mehr einen Invite, überall nur noch 5k mind. 5,2k usw.
> 
> ...



/SIGN /SIGN  und /SIGN

Allerdings gab es vorher auch kein MMO wie WOW. _Also, so wie es sich entwickelt hat.
_
Vor allem, ich kann mir fettes Equip SO schnell erfarmen, das es schon krank ist. Ich hab einen 80er in einer Woche von
Level 200er Items auf nur noch 232er und 245er Sachen gepusht.
Ok, mit ein wenig Hilfe der Gilde, aber trotzdem - krank.
Ob ich den Char schon richtig, beherrsche ?  Nein, er macht zwar seine 4K DPS aber einer aus der Gilde macht mit gleichem
Equip 1-2 K mehr. Klar, Übung, sockelung usw. muss auch stimmen.

Daran sieht man, wie wenig dieses Addon bringt. Den Gearscore habe ich bestimmt erreicht, den Skill noch lange nicht.

Aber ich stimme dir 100% zu - Addons wie Gearscore und recount gehören verboten. Und das schnell.

Wenn man nämlich andere Spieler nur aufgrund von Addons ausschließt, dann kann das in einiger Zeit böse nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (11. Januar 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Randomraid aufbaut find ich das Addon nicht schlecht um sich ungefähr ein Bild über die Ausrüstung der Leute zu machne die mitwollen. Denn wenn das Gear einfach zu schlecht ist hilft halt auch kein Skill der Welt mehr




Tjo aber was haste davon wenn sagen wir mal ein Hunter ankommt mit nem 5400 GS. Du denkst dir "HAMMERSACHE" und invitest ihn. Spätestens bei m Boss fällt dir auf das er seinen GS mit Schami Heal teilen gepusht hat nur um mitzukommen. In wahrheit hat er nur nen 4000er.

Ebenso Schwachsinnig wie nach DPS zu fragen, da auch dies von Boss zu Boss unterschiedlich ist. Wenn ich nun sage ich fahr 7k anner Bosspuppe, wo ich mich keinen Meter bewegen muss und fahre aber in einem beliebigen Raid, an einem Boss wo man laufen/hüpfen/tanzen what ever muss nur 3k. Werd ich dann aus dem Raid  gekickt?

Nochmals Schwachsinnig ist es einen Diszipriester aus dem Raid zu kicken weil er nicht genug + heal hat und genau das gleiche gibt es bei vielen anderen Heilern. Die fahren keine Drölf k HPS weil sie nebenbei dispellen/wurzeln/shackeln what ever. 

Genau wie bei den Tanks die 50k live haben aber 15% Avoid =) ne gesunde Mischung ist da das richtige. Auch bei Hardhittern aber die Geister scheiden sich auch dort zu oft.

Was ich vernünftig finde ist folgendes: Ein Equip Check, zumindestens wenn man als Raidleiter auch Ahnung von anderen Klassen hat und wenn einem was unklar ist Nachfragen. Wenn man eine Hardmode Gruppe aufmacht auch ein Equip Check + Archivment das man zumindestens die normale Version clear hat!

Gruß Taza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (11. Januar 2010)

gearscore is blödsin. jeder 12jährige vollnap hat komplett T9. Dps ist der einzig ware check, ob man jemanden mitnehm kann (bei dds)


----------



## Milkoh (11. Januar 2010)

Neriat schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibts das auf FoLi noch nicht.
> Behaltet so Kram mal für euch.
> Ich benutze ein Tool, dass mir den durchschnittlichen Itemlevel der Ausrüstungsgegenstände aller Spieler anzeigt, wenn ich mit der Maus draufgehe.
> Und was sagt mir das Tool? Oje, mein Tankequip hat nur 242, der Schurke da is im Realmranking Platz1, aha - 258. Mehr nicht. Ob ich gesockelt bin oder nicht, ob ich was kann.. naja ihr wisst woraufs hinausläuft...das weiss das Tool nicht.




Klar gibt es das auch auf Forscherliga, zumindest bei der Allianz. Schon oft genug im /2 und /4 gelesen. 

Milkoh


----------



## Genomchen (11. Januar 2010)

Also jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: Dieses Rumgetue mit DPS oder jetzt Gearscore, das ist doch nur ein Resultat dessen, dass Blizzard die Türen der Raids für jedermann aufmacht, keine PreQuests mehr zu machen sind, keine Keys mehr benötigt werden, keine Bosse davor gelegt werden müssen, anders gesagt jeder Gimp kommt an gute Items und in Raids (in die er damals nicht so einfach gekommen wäre) und Programme wie Recount (hat für mich immer noch mehr Aussagekraft als GearScore) oder heute Gearscore dienen der Masse nur, um die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen, ohne dass diese Masse bemerkt, dass diese Tools fürn Arsch sind. Die Leute, die ohnehin erfahrene Raider sind, die brauchen derarte Programme nicht, da sie a) die Spieler schon fast beim Namen kennen (ja, vier Jahre WoW prägen) oder b) ihre FL gut bestückt haben und auf wahre Randoms nicht angewiesen sind und somit auch keinen Gearscore brauchen. Euer Problem ist das Problem, dass ihr auf Grund von whinen selber erzeugt habt.


----------



## Supermany2 (11. Januar 2010)

Ich verstehe garnicht was ihr gegen GEarscore habt^^ 
Früher war es so: Suchen XX für Raid YY nur mit Erfahrung und Equip Check vorher. 

Dann aheb ndie Raid leiter geguckt ob ihr sagen wir mal T9 set und andere gegenstände auf ähnlichem Level habt (oder so ähnlich) Das dauerte dann aber halt etwas und man musste zu dem Typen hin oder er musste im Arsenal nachgucken. Nur um dann doch zu hören das man nciht mitkommt

Nun lädt man denjenigen kurz ein guckt auf den Score und fertig. Es ändert nichts an den Chancen


zu dem Punkt skill kann man dann nur sagen das es natürlich auch was ausmacht aber wenn man halt zu wenig Equip hat dann schafft man auch nicht das meiste und auch wenn man sagt man hat skill und es am ende doch nichts ist dann kann auch ein Addon da nicht helfen.


----------



## Æzørt (11. Januar 2010)

ich bin ein starker befürworter des addons gearscore. 
 man sieht was die leute für vz/gear anhaben ohne neben denen stehen zu müssen. 
ich verstehe nich was ihr an recount so toll findet aber gs so vertäufelt. letztlich sagen beide nichts über den skill eines spielers aus. es gibt leute mit nem gs von 5400 die fahren 3k dps. aber es gibt auch leute mit 7k dps die beliben in jedem aoe effekt stehen.

gs, recount, erfolg posten, das sind alles sachen damit sich der raidleiter sicher sein kann das wenigstens das gear stimmt und die bosse bekannt sind. skill lässt sich darüber nicht herrausfinden.

ok ich geb zu wer sagt das man nen gs von 5k haben muss um ony mit zugehen is nich mehr ganz klar im kopf. aber das selbe war doch mit dps auch schon da...


----------



## The_Ground_Zero (11. Januar 2010)

oh man fuck off gearscore

ich habs addon droben und merke so offt das selbst leute mit nem score von 5k+ weniger DPS raushaun als teils leute mit 4,8k gs.
ich schau lieber nach wie vor ob sie clear erfahrung haben und passendes equip für den raid. 
da muss nicht unbedingt nen typ mit 5,5k gs dabei sein wenn er dan zum schluss doch nix reist.


----------



## Duselette (11. Januar 2010)

Wir haben eine neue beschäftigung in WoW gefunden: nennt sich "Equipment-Checker-checken"... Stellt euch Samstag abend in Dalaran mitte und schaut euch einfach die Leute an, die "lfg DDs GS 5+ Naxx 10" machen. 90% würden bei mir nach deren eigenem Schema durchfallen. Und was dann auch noch für Leute sich vor denen prostituieren. Falsches Equip, schlecht oder gar nicht gesockelt, nicht verzaubert, PvP Equip an oder für die Klasse unpassende Ausrüstung, aber hauptsache hoher GS


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. Januar 2010)

GS is aber praktisch find ich....

klar wenn man für alles bis ulduar nach nem gs +5k frägt ist das schwachsinn, allerdings um schnell nen raid zu starten und das equip der leute "schnell" zu überfliegen ist gs recht praktisch....


----------



## Senkarios (11. Januar 2010)

Ich finde den Gear Score ansich (derweil) auch noch nicht reif.
Ich benutze z.b. Noch immer den Grandeur Schmuck, da ich seit langer Zeit einfach nix besseres finde.
Jenes welche Trinket hat (wie ihr ja sicher wisst) ein item lvl von 200. Somit zieht das unweigerlich auch den Gearscore runter.

Aber gut. Auch an "solche" anforderungen wird man sich (wohl oder übel) gewöhnen müssen ^^

lg
tha
senki


----------



## Æzørt (11. Januar 2010)

Duselette schrieb:


> Wir haben eine neue beschäftigung in WoW gefunden: nennt sich "Equipment-Checker-checken"... Stellt euch Samstag abend in Dalaran mitte und schaut euch einfach die Leute an, die "lfg DDs GS 5+ Naxx 10" machen. 90% würden bei mir nach deren eigenem Schema durchfallen.



ja diese brüder kenn ich^^ das sind die selben die mit 70er chars leute für bt suchen aber nur 80er!


----------



## Quintusrex (11. Januar 2010)

mit gearscore ist es mit mit recount auch, wird es sinnvoll benutzt ist es gut, kommt es in hände von gimps wird es zu pest.

sicher will niemand einen spieler in ICC dabei haben, der nen GS von 2K hat, andersrum ist es aber schwachsinn für PdK 10 nen GS von 5k+ zu fordern


----------



## Nexilein (11. Januar 2010)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: Dieses Rumgetue mit DPS oder jetzt Gearscore, das ist doch nur ein Resultat dessen, dass Blizzard die Türen der Raids für jedermann aufmacht, keine PreQuests mehr zu machen sind, keine Keys mehr benötigt werden, keine Bosse davor gelegt werden müssen, anders gesagt jeder Gimp kommt an gute Items und in Raids (in die er damals nicht so einfach gekommen wäre)



Gearscore und DPS Wahn verdanken wird der "Gogogo" Mentalität und nicht dem Mangel an Prequests. Ony, ZG, etc. hat man auch random geraidet ohne sich die Leute vorher großartig anzuschauen. Wenn sich dann rausgestellt hat dass jemand nicht passend equipt ist, dann hat man ihn eben nach dem zweiten oder dritten Try ausgewechselt. Heute hat dafür aber keiner mehr Zeit, deshalb macht man den PdK 10er eben mit Leuten die Itemlevel 232 haben und freut sich das alles first Try geht.

Was du über Prequests geschrieben hast ist relativ sinnfrei, denn es gab bisher eigentlich nur 2 Arten von Prequests:

1. 0/8/15 Pres wie die für MC, Ony, BWL, Kara, SSC; die waren für fast niemanden ein Problem und ich kenne ehrlich gesagt auch niemanden der damit angeben würde das Schattenlabyrinth oder HdZ2 geschafft zu haben.

2. Die Prequest für BT und Hyal für die man Vashj und Kael'thas legen musste. Das war wirklich knackig, und es wurden eine Menge Raids aufgehalten, weil sie die ersten leichten Bosse im T6 Content nicht legen konnten nur weil einer der beiden T5 Bosse gefehlt hat. Nachdem du aber in anderen Threads schreibst wie herausfordernd das war, frage ich mich wie du zu dem Schluß kommst das man die Abschaffung der Prequests irgendwelchen "whinenden Gimps" zu verdanken hat.


----------



## Legendary (11. Januar 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Was ist "Equipt"?



Ich grüße dich Hans! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:>

Zum Thema: Gearscore nervt obwohl ich selbst ein gutes Gear habe und ICC regelmäßige gehe (mit Gilde) Skill > Gear  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magixquest (11. Januar 2010)

frage: gearscore war das nicht das wo man dann furor warrys mit 1handwaffen und ner dps vonn 800 trotzdem mitnimmt weil er so eine schöne zahl da stehen haben?!?
oder die helden mit den ebay chars wo sie dann als pala oder warry ne beweglichkeitswaffe vom schwertgriff haben?

find ich super toll das addon *kotz* ich lade leute die mir ihren gearscore posten net mal ein is wie der equip check in dala mitte verdammt wozu gibs das wow arsenal??

und nein mein equip is net so schlecht das ich mimimi´n muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (11. Januar 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Gearscore und DPS Wahn verdanken wird der "Gogogo" Mentalität und nicht dem Mangel an Prequests. Ony, ZG, etc. hat man auch random geraidet ohne sich die Leute vorher großartig anzuschauen. Wenn sich dann rausgestellt hat dass jemand nicht passend equipt ist, dann hat man ihn eben nach dem zweiten oder dritten Try ausgewechselt. Heute hat dafür aber keiner mehr Zeit, deshalb macht man den PdK 10er eben mit Leuten die Itemlevel 232 haben und freut sich das alles first Try geht.
> 
> Was du über Prequests geschrieben hast ist relativ sinnfrei, denn es gab bisher eigentlich nur 2 Arten von Prequests:
> 
> ...



Stimmt den "Wahn" verdanken wir der Gogogo Mentalität.
Diese verdanken wir aber den Gimps und nicht denen, die erfolgsorientiert raiden wollen!
Prequests zeigen nicht Skill an, aber sie zeigen dass jemand das Spiel erfolgreich spielen WILL!

Zu 1:
Schwer war die Kara & SSC Pre nicht (die anderen kenne ich nicht) und damit MUSSTE auch keiner angeben weil der Rest ausgeschlossen war!

Zu 2:
Darum waren sie auch knackig, damit man damit einige Raids aufhalten konnte.

Ansonsten schliesse ich mich dem Statement an:
Recount und GS sind nötig weil man gutes Gear nicht mehr mit Skill erhält sondern mit Ausdauer.
Gutes gear unterscheidet sich optisch NULL von anderem Gear.
Recount und GS sind Mittel um zu schauen ob ein Spieler sein Potential ausschöpft.
Sobald ein RL Recount und GS genau SO benutzt darf sich keiner drüber beschweren wenn er nicht einfach zur Sorte "GIIIIIFFFF MIIIIII EPIXXXXE" gehört


----------



## Genomchen (11. Januar 2010)

Nexilein, sinnfrei ist eine Frage des Standpunktes. Ich sehe das nicht so. Und warum rennen die Leute nur noch pewpew durch die Inis? Darüber hast du dir natürlich auch Gedanken gemacht. Lass bitte das nächste Mal Zitate und Redewendungen, wie sinnfrei, wenn du nichtmal nachgedacht hast, bevor du in die Tasten hämmerst. In Kara musste minimum einer die Urnenquest machen, sonst kein Nightbane (und die hatten nicht viele). Die KaraPre war nicht schwer, aber sie hat dir damals das D3 Seit gebracht, da man dafür in die Inis musste, die das droppten. Wie du selbst schreibst musste man Hand von Adal machen um BT zu sehen. Und wie siehts heute aus: Aufgesplittet in 10/25er/HMs Items haben keinen Wert mehr und man muss schon ganz genau hinsehen um zu erkennen, dass jemand gut ist oder nicht. Somit IST Gearscore und Penismeter ein Produkt eures gewhines. Da kannst du reden und schreiben was du willst, Casual brüllt nach "ich-will-auch-was-der-hat-ich-zahl-auch-soviel", jetzt kriegt er es und wundert sich, dass nun diejenigen, die Erfahrung haben und PVEler sind sich den Weizen über soche Addons aussuchen. Ich nutz die Programme nicht, aber sry, das ist echt Eigenverschulden.


----------



## Bärchen10 (11. Januar 2010)

Wie schon einige schrieben Ausrüstung=Erfahrung diesen Satz habe ich schon häufig gehört  und ich muss zu geben es kotzt mich auch an aber was wilste machen es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten heut zu tage an die Entsprechende Ausrüstung zu kommen du kannst doch schon wen du die richtigen Berufe hast die Teile schon im item Level 226 herstellen lassen und Marken zu bekommen naja ich bitte euch ist doch lach haft. Was ich halt als Problem sehe das die Leute die wirklich Erfahrung mit bringen  oder auch ein fliessen lassen könnten auf der Strrecke bleiben entweder weil sie keine zeit haben und die passende Ausrüstung zusammen zu holen oder schlicht weg keinen Anschluss an einen Raid finden . Was vieleicht dieses Adddon Gearscore mal checken solte sind die Zeiten wie lange man schon spielt und daraus ne Summer er rechnen das wär mal was .


----------



## Starfros (11. Januar 2010)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Gearscore...
> 
> Jeder Depp läuft mit T9 rum und kriegt trotzdem Probleme 2k DPS zu fahren.  Equip kriegt man hinterher geschmissen, aber seinen Char ordendlich zu spielen kriegt kaum einer hin.



Gebe ich dir recht.

Erst das DPS gefrage nun der Gearscore für deppen.

zumal das Addon andere werte ausgibt als die seite youloot.de 




btw.   bei Uns hat sich eine Eule Beworben und schrieb seinen gearscore dabei , mehr als 2120 hatte er nicht . Demnach wäre es nicht mal full Item lvl232.
Auf der einen Seite ist dieses gearscore gar nicht mal so übel.


----------



## Dalrogh (11. Januar 2010)

es ist nun mal so das jemand mit einem 4800er gearscore es gerade mal geschafft hat genug marken für full t9 zu horten... sehe ich aber einen gearscore von 5000+ weiß ich sofort er ist wenigstens in ein paar 10er/25er raids gewesen... 5200er da weiß ich er ist auch ein wenig erfolgreicher gewesen oder hat viel Gold in seinen Char gesteckt...

Jedenfalls kann ich so halt bei einer random zusammenstellung sehr schnell überblicken wie stark die gesamte Grp ist und weiß ob ich lieber einen Heiler oder nen DD mehr mitnehme...

Ich sehe das so, das solche Threads hier eh nur von "nicht" mitgenommenen entstehen... Also sind es für mich mimimi Threads...

Wenn Ihr aufhören würdet zu flennen, euch selbst einen 10er/25er Raid erstellt, wo ist das Problem....
Und wenn jetzt kommt ich kann die Bosse net erklären... ich hab kein TS... usw. warum lädst Du dann in Deine grp keinen mit TS ein und dazu jemanden der gern die Bosse erklärt... ^^

Aber naja das Böse Addon is schuld das Dich keiner mit nimmt... keine Arme keine Kekse


----------



## Darksasuke (11. Januar 2010)

Normal ist das addon dazu da das man sehen kann was fürn ilvl durchschnitt die leute haben um net jedes teil einzelnd angucken zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (11. Januar 2010)

Ich muss sagen ich hab schon länger kein WoW mehr gespielt, seit der neueröffnung von Onys hort. Und nun stellt sich mir die Frage: Da ich noch nicht in PdK wahr und in ICC shcon gar nicht, wie soll ich dann bitte an das nötige eq und somit an den nötigen GS für diese inis kommen, wenn man 5k gs braucht? Also ich bin dafür das sämtliche Addons mit denen man sowas wie eine ober-/unterschichttrennung herbeiführen kann von Blizzard verboten werden. Mal ganz im ernst, wozu muss ich wissen wieviel GS jemand hat? oder wieviel GS ich hab? Ich hab schon Leute gesehen die hatten beseres eq als meine wenigkeit und trotzdem hab ich genausoviel, fast noch mehr dmg gemacht als die. Das durch diese DPS/GS geilheit Leute benachteiligt werden die vielleicht ne Pause gemacht haben, nich soviel zeit haben wie andere oder grade ers mit WoW angefangen haben, daran scheinen viele nicht zu denken.


----------



## Ewok the Insane (11. Januar 2010)

_Die aussage ich HASSE Gearscore wollt ich schon aufhören weiter zu lesen für mich riecht es zeimlich nach einem mimimi Thread Gearscore ist ein Addon was lediglich anderen spielern die einen Raid oder eine Gruppe aufmachen hilft da man sonst im Dunkeln am rumtappen ist sieht man der spieler hat nen Hohen Gearscore kann man erahnen was der oder die spielerin zu bieten hat ok das EQ Passt nun gut muss er nur noch spielen können ah da haben wir ja noch die Achievments die sagen auch noch was aus ihr dürft nicht vergessen Blizzards lieblings Fressen sind die Casuals also gewöhnt euch an solche dinge gruß ewok_


----------



## Kighlander (11. Januar 2010)

GearScore bringt nix.
Warum ?
GearScore kann man kaufen, Skill nicht.


----------



## Juido08 (11. Januar 2010)

Ich liebe dies Geheule von GearScore "Opfern" die mal wieder nicht durchgezogen wurden..
Aber statt selber mal etwas Zeit und Mühe in der zusammenstellung eines eigenen Raids zu investieren heult man sich lieber in nem Forum aus 
und sucht die Zustimmung gleichgesinnter Nerds wie man selber einer ist nur um sich selber weiterhin einreden zu können: alle doof ausser muddi


----------



## Mahoni-chan (11. Januar 2010)

Yo bei uns geht Itemlevel Makro die Runde, Gearscore hat bei uns niemand.

Aber selbst PDK 10er suchen die nun schon mit iLvl > 232 only ... und clear Erfahrung natürlich... wer nicht gecleart hat kommt nicht mit. Dass das ein kleines Paradoxon ist verstehen die Leute meist nit.

Ich selbst such ja auch nur noch mit mindestItemlevel...

"/2 LFM Ragefire, iLvl > 10"
Gott sei dank wissen die Leute, wer i bin und dass ich die Scheiße nur ins lächerliche ziehen mag...

Ich mein ich habe ICC die zwei neuen Bosse mit meiner Friends-Gilde gelegt und keiner von uns hatte nen Itemlevel von > 230, abgesehen ich mit meinem Priester, allerdings PvP Gear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dennoch ham mer alles geschafft, aber die Leute suchen für ICC 10er derzeit > 245 was absolut lachhaft ist...
Die leute ziehen sich sauschlechte 240er Trinkets an, obwohl sie die 200er Grandeur-Karte besitzen, welche einfach mal viel besser ist...

Ne, solange es noch ein paar Leute mit Hirn gibt die auch mal wieder mit "passendem Gear" suchen ist die Welt noch heile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/Edit
Nur zur Klarstellung:
Alle meine drei Chars (Signatur) haben Gear für den gesamten derzeitigen Content, mit Ausnahme meines Priesters was Hero-Modes angeht...
Ich bin selbst Raidleiter und bastel auch gerne mal Gruppen, würde aber nie auf die Idee kommen nach Itemlevel oder Gearscore Anforderungen zu gehen.


----------



## Starfros (11. Januar 2010)

The_Ground_Zero schrieb:


> oh man fuck off gearscore
> 
> ich habs addon droben und merke so offt das selbst leute mit nem score von 5k+ weniger DPS raushaun als teils leute mit 4,8k gs.
> ich schau lieber nach wie vor ob sie clear erfahrung haben und passendes equip für den raid.
> da muss nicht unbedingt nen typ mit 5,5k gs dabei sein wenn er dan zum schluss doch nix reist.




ist auch unter umständen logisch ... zb.  wen sich die mages gegenseitig pushen und zb. nur EIN hexer ohne jeglichen support dabei ist , sieht der Hexer alt aus.

Wo es noch drauf an kommt ist was man gerade bekämpft.


Dies durfte ich öfter mit erleben im pdk 10er.  Die gleichen leute waren auch 25er pdk ...und siehe da der Hexer zog glaich mit den mages.


----------



## Quintusrex (11. Januar 2010)

ähm starfros

was hat hat der itemlevel in dem von dir ziterten fall mit dem raidsuport zu tun?

es geht eher darum, dann man mit etwas schlecherem gear evtl mehr schaden macht


----------



## tuerlich (11. Januar 2010)

Wie vorher schonmal geschrieben hab ich auch im manager n set "gs" erstellt. hab da zwar nur schrott an (zT nicht gesockelt, vz und pvp items ^^), aber meine gs is halt sau hoch xD.
wobei ich eh sagen muss, dass ich kaum rnd raids mache. wofür hab ich ne gilde?! gildenintern ists erstens viel chilliger, weil man sich und die spielweisen kennt (ohje ham wir viele leeroys und movementkrüppel dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und zweitens fällt das nervige gesuche weg.


----------



## Kinderhasser (11. Januar 2010)

ich finde Gearscore zumindest für die erste Auswahl ganz gut. So sieht man zumindest wer welches Equipe hat und kann schon mal von vorne rein low equipte Spieler ausschließen.
Desweiteren lass ich mir aber noch die erfolge posten bzw. seit 3.3 kann man ja den Erfolgvergleich machen.

Es ist halt so, dass man in ICC etwas andere Voraussetzungen benötigt als in Naxx oder in PDK.

Reicht der damage für die ersten 3 Bosse in ICC 10 oder 25 aus so stellt schon der 4. (Saurfang)  etwas mehr Ansprüche an die DPS.

Von den neuen Bossen garnicht mal geredet...da ist DPS gefragt und wer da nix bringt ist eben fehl am Platz und sollte dann erst da rein wenn er die entsprechende DPS fährt.


----------



## echterman (11. Januar 2010)

gott was bin ich froh auf die aldor zu spielen... ich hab sehr selten gesehn das leute fürn raid was gesucht haben mit gs 5k+

die dummen haben das schießpulver nicht erfunden, nutzen es aber.

kp wer das hier im thread geschrieben hat"derjenige möge sich zitiert fühlen": recount und gs sind gute addons, gib es gimps und es wird zur pest.

mfg echterman aka Ovaan DK Tank for Life


----------



## Parkway (11. Januar 2010)

das beste daran ist ja, dass es leute gibt die wegen diesem addon einfach auf teufel komm raus ihre zahl pushen wollen.
dabei werden caps strikt ignoriert.

so wird dann der typ mitgenommen mit 5k gs und OHNE hit- oder dodge-cap! sieht man ja nicht auf den ersten blick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und der 4.8k gs typ der halt mal nen neues teil nicht anzieht weil er auc hmit umsockeln vllt ein wichtiges cap nicht mehr erreicht, darf sich in die ecke setzen.

und siehe da, gibt man sich mühe mit dem equip, wird man bestraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein offwarri hätte sicher schon 200-300 mehr gs wenns sein müsste, aber was soll ich mit tempowertung? (nur ein beispiel)

so long...


----------



## Muh-Q (11. Januar 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ich hab schon länger kein WoW mehr gespielt, seit der neueröffnung von Onys hort. Und nun stellt sich mir die Frage: Da ich noch nicht in PdK wahr und in ICC shcon gar nicht, wie soll ich dann bitte an das nötige eq und somit an den nötigen GS für diese inis kommen, wenn man 5k gs braucht? Also ich bin dafür das sämtliche Addons mit denen man sowas wie eine ober-/unterschichttrennung herbeiführen kann von Blizzard verboten werden. Mal ganz im ernst, wozu muss ich wissen wieviel GS jemand hat? oder wieviel GS ich hab? Ich hab schon Leute gesehen die hatten beseres eq als meine wenigkeit und trotzdem hab ich genausoviel, fast noch mehr dmg gemacht als die. Das durch diese DPS/GS geilheit Leute benachteiligt werden die vielleicht ne Pause gemacht haben, nich soviel zeit haben wie andere oder grade ers mit WoW angefangen haben, daran scheinen viele nicht zu denken.



Betrachte die Sache doch bitte mal aus einem anderen Blickwinkel. Die einzelnen Instanzen in WOW sind aufeinander aufbauend und steigern sich (mal mehr mal weniger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) von der Schwierigkeit her. Wer also geregelt spielt ist mit seiner Ausrüstung immer mindestens auf dem Stand die nächsthöhere Instanz zu besuchen und da auch mitzuhalten. 

Ohne dich persönlich angreifen zu wollen, aber die Spielpause ist erstmal dein eigenes Problem für das die anderen Spieler nichts können. Für solche Fälle hat Blizz die Marken in Heros hochgestuft. Du kannst also mit einigen Heros Ausrüstung bekommen die auf dem Stand von Pdk10 ist. Wie ich aus dem Thema rausgelesen habe müsste ilvl230 ~ 5000gs sein und du kannst direkt nach Icc10 gehen. Du darfst nur nicht erwarten das andere dich mitziehen wo du dich in heroischen Instanzen schon selbst auf einen guten Stand bringen kannst.

Zum Thema Anfänger die ihren ersten Char auf 80 haben: Die werden sowieso als erstes heroische Instanzen besuchen und sich damit T9(230) holen und können damit wie alle anderen den vorherigen Content überspringen.

Und Leuten die, vorwiegend im Handelschannel, "Suche Leuhte für Naxx25. Nur mit Gs 5k und Klear-Archief /w. Gogo xD lol" posten sollte man eh meiden wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.


----------



## Potpotom (11. Januar 2010)

Hö? Irgendwie ging der Kelch an mir vorbei... Gearwas?


----------



## Quintusrex (11. Januar 2010)

falsch Muh-Q, das war einmal

heute gehst du mit nem frisch 80er hin und farmst die heros ab, dann hast du genug marken um dein T9 set zu kaufen, zusammen mit den restlichen teilen für marken, hast du dann nen GS vom knapp 5k und "darfst" mit nach PdK, der jenige, der brav Naxx und Ulduar gegangen ist, liegt bei 4,5k und steht draussen.

das ganze sagt aber nichts aus, welcher der beiden spieler besser für den raid wäre.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (11. Januar 2010)

Gearescore ist so ein Ding. kenne es nicht, aber die Frage ist wie es funzt. Ob man auch Aufgabenfähig schauen kann und Talentabähngig etc.

Aber meine güte als Tank bin ich gewohnt in Hc nur mitgenommen zu werden, wenn man da so 30k bietet. Obwohl ich angefangen habe mit einigen HCs wie Nexus etc., da hatte ich 22k HP. Ging auch =) Aber naja so ist es halt. Muss man Zwangsgebunden rum düsen und Items farmen wie blöde, dass ist nunmal konzept. Mir macht es kein Spaß mehr, meine bin jetzt Ulduar Fähig und das nur durch bissel Naxx, Archa25/10 und halt Marken. Aber ob es das auf dauer ist, weiß nicht.

Das Problem das viele den Bezug verlieren. War damals doch BC nicht anders. WEnn ich bedenke wie man zu BC am Anfang durch die HCs gekrochen ist und das mit EQ, da frag ich mich =) schon ob das überhaupt ok war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. ABer man hat es gepackt. Dann hatte man die Items, Kara etc. war eigentlich nur noch für Marken gut =) und genau mit diesem Status, denken halt einige das gewisse Items Standard sind. Meine Ausnahme Instanzen ok =) das ist was anderes. Mit 22k bin ich ja auch net Azjol gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das Problem die Items werden immer besser und die LEute verlieren dann einfach den Bezug zu damals. Ne HC mit Item Level 200+ ist doch bissel bescheuert =) weil dort Item Level 200 droppt. ALso drehe 180+ sollte für Tank schon sein. Natürlich net überall, Krit Immun muss er ja mit 5 Def weniger als im Raid. Aber er muss es sein. Wenn er das nur mit einem Grünen Item schaft, taja dann ist dem so fertig. Aber man kann sich ja m Dropp Level Orientieren. Meine wer in HC Item Level 200+ verlangt, da find ich fehlt der Bezug zu den Anfangszeiten, von Wotlk/BC etc.
Meine Ausnahme Inis ist was anderes, bei den neuen tät ich auch net mit 22k =) rein gehen oder fragen ob es sein Tank EQ ist. Aber ab 25 ... 28 kHP ist mir das doch recht. Da passt es schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgendwie, vielleicht net bei diesen drei neuen knallern, aber so die alten auf alle Fälle. Der heiler hat doch auch Lust zu heilen ^^.

Doch das witzigste ist für mich, dass DDs ja niemals beschwerde einreichen. Die fahren 1,8kDPS und das reicht für HC =), aber 30k Tank Voraussetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Sowas ist dann meine Lieblingssorte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 daher mal ganz frech, warum nicht. HC mit 40k Tank nicht schaffbar und 5k DPS standard, wenn dass einige so wollen können die das doch haben. Ist wie die Spinner die bei dem 2. Boss von Archavon Kammer 3k DPS verlangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich meine DPS sind wichtig nur ist es ein Unterschied ob die 3 kDPS auf Boss oder ein seiner Aufgeladen Adds geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dieser Unterschied wird nie getroffen bei DPS zählern. Meine 5k DPS schön und gut, wenn er das nur durch AE fährt und man an den Bossen Wipte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja das ist wieder was anderes.

Recount ist ein gutes ADD überhaupt Damagemeter sind eins. Denn daran sieht man wo potenzial liegt. Gerade Deepwounds ist beim Tank teilweise recht viel zusätzliche DPS, glaubt man garnicht oder das man sieht wie stark Heroic Strike eigentlich ist oder Shield Slam. Denn man sieht wo die DPS her kommen oder TPS eben. Man kann das abschätzen. Ein Gear Score ist doch auch ok, da muss man net jedes Item einzeln anschauen. die Frage ist nur ob es so verwendet wird, wie gedacht.

Meine ein DD der nach Damage Meter im Gruppen Chat fragt, hat für mich den Sinn davon nicht verstanden =)


----------



## EisblockError (11. Januar 2010)

Leach09 schrieb:


> Natürlich sagt Gearscore nichts über Skill aus, allerdings merkt das Addon genau das im Tooltip an. Und wer mit Gearscore 5000+ keinen annährenden Skill hat, der lässt sich durchziehen...


Man kann inzwischen Durch Heros einen von 5k bekommen..




Kalle21 schrieb:


> Wer meckert ist einfach zu schlecht vom gear her.
> Wenn ich einen full epic Char sehe wo jeder Gegenstand die Gegenstandstufe von 232 nicht übersteigt ist dieser für mich ungeeignet.
> JEDER DEPP kann heutzutage 5xmillionen mal Heroic inis gehen bis man das 232er voll hat.
> Solche leute können aber auch nichts bzw sind für icc, uldu hardmode oder pdok noch nicht soweit.
> Das ist nunmal die Wahrheit Blizzard hat es sich selbst eingebrockt!




Das hast du dich aber selbst gefailt, wie gesagt GS ist totaler Mist, da jeder 232 bekommen kann, aber bei mir zB der T8 Setbonus noch besser war.


----------



## Shjn (11. Januar 2010)

also ich bin selbst Raidleader. und wenn ich mal pugen muss weil zu wenig online sind für raids, spiel in ner casual raidgilde sprich keine verpflichtung zum raid, dann überprüf ich auch schnell mal mit gearscore ob der überhaupt rdy is für die ini.... aber einen wert wie 5k als minimum anzupeilen?? sorry aber gehts noch? 
z.b. ich mach nen icc10 brauch noch nen melee.. so dann schau ich mal auf gearscore... sagen wir er hat 4750 oder so, dann check ich als nächstes war der schon mal in icc drinnen? kennt er taktik?
und selbst wenn er nicht imbageared heini is wird er mitgenommen. gut taktik kann ich erklären, is ja mein job als rl. irgendwann muss jeder mal das 1. mal rein.
Is meinermeinung nach sowieso arg. Zumindest is das bei uns am server so. Ohne achievment darf keiner rein in den raid teilweise. Nervt ein wenig.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (11. Januar 2010)

Kalikas schrieb:


> ich hasse dieses Addon Gearscore
> 
> unter 5k gs kriegt man für KEINE Instanz mehr einen Invite, überall nur noch 5k mind. 5,2k usw.
> 
> ...




Früher hättest du recht gehabt heute kann ich nur sagen: "Du armes töf töf." Heute hast du einen 79er wirst zum Mittag Essen 80 und kannst am Abend gegen 20 Uhr bereits komplett Epic sein und nach um die 50 Heros hast du ein volles T9 Set. Das sind 10 Tage je 5 Heros und die sind machbar. Dann hast du dein Equip Stand. 

Ich selber habe keinen Bock mit Noobs in einer Gruppe oder Raid zu sein die noch Grün und Blau sind und meinen das sie es schon drauf haben. Denn Stand zu erreichen ist heute so einfach wie noch nie zuvor in WOW. Anstatt Mimimi zu machen streng dich an oder /wowquit.


----------



## EisblockError (11. Januar 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Meine ein DD der nach Damage Meter im Gruppen Chat fragt, hat für mich den Sinn davon nicht verstanden =)




Meine Rede, wer bei mir in der Ini (lv grad tank hoch) mit seinen Scheiss Accbinding Waffen mir die ganze Zeit Aggro klaut, ok, kann man nix machen, aber sobald einer Recount postet fliegt er aus der Grp!!

Ich halte das Aggro klauen nämlich aus Prinzip für unfähigkeit, sonst würden meine Nerven das ganze nicht durchstehen...


----------



## Super PePe (11. Januar 2010)

justblue schrieb:


> Im Gegenzug heißen Werte von <4k das Gegenteil. Nicht critimmuner Tank...



Leute die eine Gruppe aufbauen aber keine Ahnung haben welche Stats für welche Klasse und deren Skillung wichtig ist, sollte mit RF anfangen und von Anfang an mal zuhören, schauen und begreifen! und vorallem Gearscore löschen und ihren Kopf mal wieder benutzen...

und wem der GS auf die Eier geht, soll sich halt von so Vollpfosten fernhalten... 

GS bleibt nach wie vor ein ungeskillter oder geskillter Lutschstein für Bosskämpfe


----------



## giigii (11. Januar 2010)

"[11:06:34] [1] [Hoppipolla]: LF RAIDERS TO 25 TOGC, 25 people.. I dont care about irrelevant things such as GS, I care about you and having a succesfull raid. today. if you read this send me a small mail(application really) ingame.  Raid goes up 1930"

Komm auf Stormscale, da ließt du sowas ständig. Aber auf leeren Servern, wo sich ein paar Leute einbilden sie wären was ganz Großes ist das kein Wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regine55 (11. Januar 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Anstatt Mimimi zu machen streng dich an oder /wowquit.




This!


----------



## Durag Silberbart (11. Januar 2010)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Gearscore...
> 
> Jeder Depp läuft mit T9 rum und kriegt trotzdem Probleme 2k DPS zu fahren.  Equip kriegt man hinterher geschmissen, aber seinen Char ordendlich zu spielen kriegt kaum einer hin.




Genau das ist eben das Problem. Du bekommst T9 auch ohne die Mindeste Leistung zu vollbringen. Und T9 heißt nicht das die Leute spielen können. Neulich war ein Paladin Tank ein Arkan Mage ein Jäger und mirse als Moonkin dabei. Und nur ich mit Moonkin hatte mehr Schaden als der Pala Tank. Der Arkan Mage scheinbar gerade 80 lag unter 1500 DPS und der Jäger knapp unter 2000 DPS. Und ich als einziger bei 3500. Wenn man selber denn ganzen Schaden macht und nur das gleiche bekommt an Marken wie die anderen ist das ziemlich depri. Gut der Heiler macht keine DPS aber es ist niemand gestorben. Daher hat der Heiler einen perfekten Job gemacht. Der Tank wohl auch da er immer die Mobs an sich hatte und dazu noch von vieren Nummer 2 im Schadensausteilen war. Aber Mage und Jäger haben ihren Job nicht gemacht.


----------



## Rygel (11. Januar 2010)

anfangs hat mich das auch tierisch genervt. ich habe meinen frieden damit mittlerweile gemacht. es ist derzeit so leicht an epische items zu kommen wie nie. episch ist also nicht mehr gleichzusetzten mit "guter spieler" oder "top-raider" oder "endcontent-spieler", denn die drei ICC-5er kann ja jeder problemlos machen und sich ordentlich ausstatten. zu classic-zeiten konnte man davon ausgehen: wer episch trägt spielt die raid-instanzen. das ist heute halt nicht mehr so.

das man dafür keinen itemlevel von 200 braucht konnte mir am WE beweisen. ich habe in zwei tagen problemlos per LFG-tool meinen itemslevel von 160 auf 205 hochpushen können. heroische instanzen sind mMn mit jemandem der gerade 80 geworden ist problemlos machbar. (dass natürlich mittlerweile jeder 2. viel besser equippt ist vereinfacht sowas natürlich enorm.)


----------



## Lari (11. Januar 2010)

giigii schrieb:


> "[11:06:34] [1] [Hoppipolla]: LF RAIDERS TO 25 TOGC, 25 people.. I dont care about irrelevant things such as GS, I care about you and having a succesfull raid. today. if you read this send me a small mail(application really) ingame.  Raid goes up 1930"
> 
> Komm auf Stormscale, da ließt du sowas ständig. Aber auf leeren Servern, wo sich ein paar Leute einbilden sie wären was ganz Großes ist das kein Wunder
> 
> ...


Ja sehr geil, en Raidaufruf von nem Level 14 Magetwink. Da würde ich ja schon stutzig werden.
Und was glaubst du wird er machen? Natürlich Equipcheck per Armory. Man kann es natürlich schön verpacken, aber mit Sympathie kommt man in ToGC nicht weit.


----------



## McLucas79 (11. Januar 2010)

Also für nen ersten Überblick ist Gearscore sicher ganz nett. Hatte schon Leute die mit nen Gearscore von 3300 mit ICC kommen wollten. Da kann man dann schnell die Notbremse ziehen. 

Zumal ich erlebt habe das diese Leute dann meistens meckern und über Gearscore herziehen. Gearscore macht aber keine Aussage über Skill etc.  Da sollte man sich dann schon die Erfolge der Leute anschauen, zumal jedem T9 hinterher geworfen wird.

Aber wie will man die Leute sonst beurteilen, den wie oft lese ich "Ich fahre locker 5k" und aus 5k werden dann ganz schnell 2k oder 3k.

Grüße


----------



## Xan on Fire (11. Januar 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ja sehr geil, en Raidaufruf von nem Level 14 Magetwink. Da würde ich ja schon stutzig werden.
> Und was glaubst du wird er machen? Natürlich Equipcheck per Armory. Man kann es natürlich schön verpacken, aber mit Sympathie kommt man in ToGC nicht weit.



Mir persönlich ist ein Armorycheck 1000mal lieber als dieses dämliche gearscore. Der Fehler liegt doch schon im System: Es werden einfach nur die itemlevel der einzelnen Gegenstände mit einer mehr oder weniger sinnvollen Gewichtung addiert. Keine Verzauberungen, keine Sockel bzw Topverzauberungen/-sockel macht da keinen Unterschied.
Und im Armory kann man wenigsten noch n bissl nach den Erfolgen gehen. Ich würde eher jemand mit t8 und Ulduar 25 Sachen und Ulduar clear mitnehmen als einen 5/5 t9 und Markenkram, der noch nicht mal alle normalen inis in Nordend gesehen hat, geschweige denn Raiderfahrung hat.


----------



## Ryje (11. Januar 2010)

Qwalle schrieb:


> unterschreibe ich sofort.
> mein kumpel hatte das heute:
> n anderer kumpel sagt: mit deinem gearscore wird das nichts..
> mein kumpel: wart ab ..
> ...



Dazu muss ich auch mal was sagen ^^

hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen fand das thema nur mal interessant.

Hab da auch ne kleine Story die mir gestern passiert ist.

Bin nun auch schon ne weile 80 nur hab ich nich die Mörderzeit jeden tag alle Heros auf CD zu haben und raiden is auch zwecks zeitmangel etwas schwer. Okay Equip konnte ich Trotzdem bekommen und war vor ca. 4 Tagen PDK 10 Rdy laut dem Blizzeigenem Tool. Okay be.imba.hu und www.wow-heros.com war ich es noch nicht.
Habe mir dann weitere 3 Tage Equip zusammen gesammelt und hatte dann laut den genannten Seiten auch deren Segen für PDK 10.

Da ich dann gestern Mittag doch mal zeit hatte habe ich mir ne Gruppe gesucht.

Hier mal mein Armorylink um sich mal mein Equip anzusehen.

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...;gn=Controversy

Die Brust war sogar zu dem Zeitpunkt noch ne iLevel 200 Blaue Brust. Die hab ich gestern noch in PdC bekommen.Deswegen auch nich nit gesockelt die alte Brust war es und auch Verzaubert.

Okay weiter im Programm. PdK gruppe steht und wir stehen davor. Mage guckt mich an und meint "Wir haben Leute mit blauem Equip. So wird das nix". Ich weiß das ich Gemeint war und erwiedere ganz einfach. "Ich wette mit das dir das reicht 100%ig.Glaub mir."

Darauf hin kam nichts mehr. Ich war laut Gearscore der schlechtest Equipte in der Gruppe. Alle anderen hatten ca GS von 4700+ oder so. Ich zum Vergleich nur 4100irgendwas.

Wir sind drin kommt auch schon die erste Bestie. Und wuhu siehe da einzig und allein der Mage der meinte mein Equip reiche nicht war an erster Stelle gefolgt von mir mit 3,7k DPS. Mage hatte ca 4,7k DPS. ALLE anderen kamen kaum über die 2k Grenze.

Also ich kann nur sagen Skill > all. Aber das weiß so ziemlich jeder "normale" Spieler selber.Klar etwas Equip muss da sein, das auch die Stats stimmen aber man kann auch mit Teils Blauem Equip genug schaden haben wenn der Skill halt mal stimmt.

So long das wars von mir.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (11. Januar 2010)

GEARSCOURE


Das ist doch das eindeutige Ergebnis davon das es früher Leute gab die Grün und Blau ausgerüstet nach FDS oder SSC gegangen sind und jeder sich gewundert hat das nichts zusammen ging.
Wenn es so viele Spieler gibt die einen Raid um ihre Erfolge betrügen muss es früher oder Später eine Waffe geben diese Verräter zu finden und auszuschalten. Und diese nun ausgeschalteten Betrüger fühlen sich nun um ihr Betrügen wollen betrogen.

*Ist doch mal wirklich Witzig.* 

Heute findet man als gerade 80er genug Hero Gruppen über das Dungeonfinder tool um sich auf den Stand der Dinge zu bringen. Um die 50 Hero Inis reichen. Aber die Betrüger von früher wollen das nicht. Sie wollen immer alles und das schneller als sofort.
Klar gibt es auch übertriebene Anforderungen für Inis oder Raids. Aber es gibt auch bodenständige Raids. Man muss sich nur bemühen diese unter den Overpowerten zu finden.


----------



## ÜberNoob (11. Januar 2010)

Kalikas schrieb:


> ich hasse dieses Addon Gearscore
> Blizzard sollte Gearscore verbieten
> 
> In keinen anderen MMo hab eich sowas erlebt, ausser in wow.



Blizzard fördert sowas noch, indem sie mitlerweile den itemscore anzeigt.

aber die Pest ist nicht das addon, sondern die beschissene Community, die WoW hat.


----------



## giigii (11. Januar 2010)

Lari wenn man keine Ahnung hat.....

Geh einfach mal auf Stormscale, Geh in eine Hauptstadt und ließ 10 Minuten den Chat.
Du hast ungefähr 15 Möglichkeiten, was du wo und wann raiden möchtest. Und dort ist Skill entscheident und nicht das Equipt.
Leute die nach Equipt, Dps , GS fragen werden im wörtlichen Sinne totgeflamed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (11. Januar 2010)

Nö giigii, ich doch nicht wohin, wo man im wörtlichen Sinne totgeflamed wird. Ich unterstütze keine Morde.


----------



## Captain Hero (11. Januar 2010)

Kalikas schrieb:


> ich hasse dieses Addon Gearscore
> 
> unter 5k gs kriegt man für KEINE Instanz mehr einen Invite, überall nur noch 5k mind. 5,2k usw.
> 
> ...



Danke Freund! 
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele ^^


----------



## Muh-Q (11. Januar 2010)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> falsch Muh-Q, das war einmal
> 
> heute gehst du mit nem frisch 80er hin und farmst die heros ab, dann hast du genug marken um dein T9 set zu kaufen, zusammen mit den restlichen teilen für marken, hast du dann nen GS vom knapp 5k und "darfst" mit nach PdK, der jenige, der brav Naxx und Ulduar gegangen ist, liegt bei 4,5k und steht draussen.
> 
> das ganze sagt aber nichts aus, welcher der beiden spieler besser für den raid wäre.


Hab mich ehrlich gesagt nicht viel mit dem Addon beschäftigt und halte mich von solche "dubiosen" Gruppen auf unserem Server eher fern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die meisten Infos hab ich nur aus den Diskussionen hier bei Buffed.

Aber wer Naxx und Ulduar gegangen ist sollte eigentlich ein paar Leute kennengelernt haben und seinen Ruf haben. Zumindest auf Garrosh(A) gibt es einen sehr aktiven "Buschfunk" über den auch viele Raids gefüllt werden. Spieler die von anderen empfohlen werden oder einen guten Ruf haben kann man blind mitnehmen. Dabei wird der Spieler insgesamt gesehen, mit Ausrüstung, Spielverständnis und Erfahrung. Das _kann_ kein Addon leisten. Dafür braucht es allerdings eine Servergemeinschaft die Spaß am Spiel hat und kein "gogodps pew pew".


----------



## Lari (11. Januar 2010)

giigii schrieb:


> Lari wenn man keine Ahnung hat.....
> 
> Geh einfach mal auf Stormscale, Geh in eine Hauptstadt und ließ 10 Minuten den Chat.
> Du hast ungefähr 15 Möglichkeiten, was du wo und wann raiden möchtest. Und dort ist Skill entscheident und nicht das Equipt.
> ...


Was hat das mit Ahnung zu tun?
Ich kann dir en Liebesbrief per Post schicken, wie toll ich doch im Raid spielen kann und ich en super Teamspieler bin. Muss das der Wahrheit entsprechen? Nein.
Ich leite selbst recht erfolgreich Raids, siehe Beitrag vorher, ich ziehe dafür nicht GearScore zu Rate. Ich rede mit den Spielern, schaue mir deren Equip an (ist es gepflegt? verzaubert? gesockelt?) und notfalls frage ich nach der DPS, wenn z.B. ein DPS-Encounter auf dem Weg liegt wie aktuell Festergut.
Aber bei jemandem wie Pippilotta oder wie er hieß würde ich nicht mitraiden. "Bewerbungen" angucken, Rosinen rauspicken, raiden gehen. Muss trotzdem nicht erfolgreich werden, denn vom skill wird der gute auch nichts wissen, das wird er auch erst im Raid sehen.


----------



## TheDoggy (11. Januar 2010)

Jo, mich nervt Gearscore auch...
Lustig vorallem, wenn Leute 5k+ verlangen, aber selbst nen gutes Stück drunter sind. Da hilft eigentlich nur /facepalm...

Und ja, ich kenn auch genug "Experten", die mit 5k+ GS Schwierigkeiten haben, die 2k DPS zu schaffen... *schauder*


----------



## BeneJ (11. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mich extra hier angemeldet um mal meinen Senf dazu zu geben:
Natürlich gibt es leute die Gearscore falsch hernehmen. Z.B. ist es mir total egal wie die Leute equippt sind wenn man ne Hero oder weekly Naxx geht.
Aber auf der anderen Seite, an alle die hier schreiben "Gearscore != Skill":
Für mich gehört es zum Skill dazu, sich über seinen Charakter zu informieren und das bestmögliche Equip zu holen, was man für Marken oder in leichten Instanzen (wie den neuen Heros) kriegt.
Und mir muss keiner erzählen, dass es für die Leute, die ne Gearscore von unter 4,8k haben, keine deutlichen Upgrades für Triumphmarken gäbe, die man ja hinterhergeschmissen bekommt.
Und wenn ich nen random Raid im T9 Content mache habe ich keine Lust, Leute, die vor ner Stunde 80 geworden sind oder mindestens so aussehen, durzuschleifen.


----------



## Rekias (11. Januar 2010)

Würde sagen da ist Blizz doch selber schuld das immer mehr "normale" Leute die Kurve kratzen und sich nen neues Game suchen.

Mir wurde das auch zu doof und hab keinen Sinn mehr gesehen da noch weiter meine Freizeit reinzustecken, weil die Community einfach zum weinen ist, zumindest der Großteil der noch durch WoW geistert.

Und so AddOns spiegeln das ja genau wieder, und hier komme ich zurück auf Blizz!

Blizz versäumt es mit Abstand solche idiotischen und total hirnverbrannten AddOns zu sperren und jeder Idiot kann sein AddOn Erguss in Umlauf bringen ob sinnvoll oder nicht, da sollte Blizz doch ab und zu mal aufpassen was da für ein Mist benutzt wird um Leute in eine bestimmte Schublade zu stecken.

Aber Spass ist in WoW ja eh zur Nebensache geworden, nurnoch schnelle Markenruns (und wehe das läuft nicht in 10 Minuten über die Bühne), Stress, Erfolgsdruck und all so ein Mist.... Selbst in den Raids werden die ersten direkt ungeduldig wenn der neue ICC Boss nicht spätestens beim 2ten Mal liegt...

Das war früher mal anderster und ich denke das scheiss Erfolgssystem könnte man ebenso wieder abschaffen (Es hat einiges versaut) genauso wie der x-Marken scheiss.... Hat sein übriges getan um die Community so abdrehen zu lassen...

Tja dann noch div. AddOns die nichts weiter bewirken das ein kompletter Bruch durch die Community geht....

WoW ist zur Zeit das beste Beispiel wie man es nicht machen sollte!! Und ehrlich gesagt hab bisher nirgens so was erlebt wie gerade bei WoW in den letzten 1-2 Jahren, davor war es echt ein super Spiel aber dann kam die große Wende....

Schade eigentlich......


----------



## Karius (11. Januar 2010)

Kalikas schrieb:


> ich hasse dieses Addon Gearscore
> 
> In keinen anderen MMo hab eich sowas erlebt, ausser in wow.



Bedauerlich ist ja nur das man selbst drunter leiden muss, wo es doch viele gibt die keine Probleme hätten es bei anderen anzusetzen. 

Schlimm wirkt es weil es nun jeder ansetzen kann, auch wenn er für Equipbeurteilung und dps abschätzungen bisher zu inkompetent war. 
Das Phänomen ist alt, die Konsequenz ist ähnlich. Schon vor Jahren haben viele die sich für schlauer hielten als sie waren gedacht lila ist immer >> blau. Teilweise musste ich Epiqschrott mitnehmen um mir die ewigen Diskussionen zu ersparen. 
Wie albern dieses Gearscoregehabe eigentlich ist. Lustig wäre es einfach mal völlig falsches Equip anzulegen. Krieger mit Stoff/Leder Int/Wille Equip. Wäre bestimmt ein Brüller. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings muss man anerkennen, dass es statistisch eine extrem brauchbare Methode ist eine Spielervorauswahl zu treffen. Wenn dann mal einer bei mir ankommt und diskutieren will ob ich nicht "zu wenig hp" habe, such ich mir einfach gleich ne neue Gruppe. Ich habs aufgegeben Anfängern das Spiel Ingame zu erklären. Das mach ich hier im Forum, das reicht. 

Man kann auch behaupten es ist die gerechte Strafe für Annonymität und Transparenz. Immer seltener lese ich vom Spielen mit Freunden oder der Pflege der Friendlist bezüglich Internetbekanntschaften. 
Wussten Soddom und Gomorra was über sie kam? Fragen über Fragen. ^^


----------



## Panzor (11. Januar 2010)

Also ich leite einige raids bei uns am server (arthas - bonycurtis) und gearscore interessiert absolut nicht. Wird bei uns aufm server auch sonst kaum verwendet, zumindest is mir noch nix aufgefallen. Ich schau bei meinen raids natürlich auch aufs equip, da aber vor allem auf die 

sockel und enchants -> billigsteine und enchants gehn mal gar nicht und das sagt dir kein gearscore
Skillung -> ebenfalls nicht
welche Raid-Inis clear -> einer, der grad mal ony und kora gelegt hat, braucht gar nicht anfragen

dauert zwar länger, bis man dann ne grp beisammen hat, aber hinterher waren immer alle zufrieden, und flamer gabs auch nur selten, auch wenn mal dämliche wipes dabei waren ^^

so long
Bony

PS: kann man das forum irgendwo so einstellen, dass man alle beiträge bequem der reihe nach lesen kann? is ziemlich mühsam, überall einzeln reinzuklicken, wenn da schon 3 seiten posts stehen xD


----------



## McLucas79 (11. Januar 2010)

Für Hero oder Naxx etc ist mir der Gearscore auch absolut egal.  Da sag ich mich mir "Das mußt du wegheilen^^".

Aber bei "höheren" Raids schaue ich dann schon hin und jemand mit nem Gearscore von 3300 z.b. nehme ich dann nicht mit. Klar schaue ich mir dann noch die Erfolge etc an um zu sehen ob hinter den Gear auch ein wenig was steckt. 

Aber ich bin nicht dafür da um irgendwelche Leute durch Raids zu ziehen damit die zu Ihrer Ausrüstung kommen und ich zu meinen Rep kosten. Und um ehrlich gesagt ist es mir dann auch völlig egal ob die Person dann sauer ist oder sonst was. Es gibt genug Heros wo gutes Zeug und Marken droppen und da bin ich immer dabei.


----------



## Starfros (11. Januar 2010)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> ähm starfros
> 
> was hat hat der itemlevel in dem von dir ziterten fall mit dem raidsuport zu tun?
> 
> es geht eher darum, dann man mit etwas schlecherem gear evtl mehr schaden macht





dann denk mal nach !!


----------



## xerkxes (11. Januar 2010)

Bei so vielen Spielern kann Blizzard eigentlich keinen Fehler gemacht haben, oder doch?

Wer sein Abo aufrecht erhält stimmt den Umständen zu...

Wem es jetzt schon zu bunt ist der sollte sich auf Cataclysm freuen, da geht die Itemschere vermutlich noch weiter auseinander.


----------



## TheDoggy (11. Januar 2010)

Auf MMO-Champion gerade ein interessantes AddOn vorgestellt worden:
http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info...itistGroup.html

Ob das Gearscore ersetzen können wird? xD


----------



## DemodarAustria (11. Januar 2010)

Ihr macht Euch alle zu viel Stress um dieses blöde AddOn.

Hatten vorgestern in PDK einen teilweise blau equippten Hunter dabei (ok nicht gerade passend für den Content) und war im GS auch ganz unten.
Einige wollten ihn kicken aber nach ner Ewigkeit, wo wir schon Leute gesucht haben, haben wir ihn drin gelassen.
Ende vom Lied war, dass besagter Hunter in jedem Bosskampf auf Platz3 im Dmg war.

Skill vor GS/Gear

MfG 
Düsterlied/Ylainy


----------



## BeneJ (11. Januar 2010)

Die Frage ist, ob es so skillig ist in nem Movement-lastigen Encounter als Ranged mehr Schaden zu machen als Melees :>


----------



## Arthesan (11. Januar 2010)

Ich brings im Handelschat auf ZdC immer wieder auf den Punkt, und jedes mal wieder kommt es aufs selbe raus: DPS war besser als Gearscore. Wie bereits erwähnt wurde ist es auuch sinnlos HammerEQ zu haben...und dann 1,5k DPS zu fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quintusrex (11. Januar 2010)

Gut ich hab nachgedacht und jetzt?

Ob ich jetzt 3 oder 4 Mages in nem 25 Raid dabei habe, ändert am Gearscore des einzelnen garnix. 

Du verwechselt anscheind DPS mit dem score, oder noch schlimmer Du bist der Meinung ein höherer score bedeutet automatisch mehr DPS.

Ich nenn dir mal ein Beispiel. ich hab zur Zeit  Dunkelmondkarte Beserker, Furor der 5 Schwärme, den Skorpion und das Mal der Überlegenheit. Obwohl das Mal den höchsten score hat, liegt das Teil auf der Bank, weil alle anderen mir mehr DPS bringen. 

Lieber nen geringeren GS Wert und dafür mehr Schaden. Ein guter Raildleiter, dürfte sowas auch wissen und mit denen, die nur auf den Wert schauen, wollte ich eh nicht raiden gehen.

und nur zur info ich hab mit dem Skorpion und der Karte zur Zeit nen Wert von 5,2 k und komme von daher eh in die meisten Raids rein


----------



## Panzor (11. Januar 2010)

@ Doggy: sieht interessant aus, mal ausprobieren

@ xerkxes: Hitler hatte auch viele Anhänger und trotzdem machte er Fehler ... Und so hat auch WoW seine Fehler, und wenn keiner drüber redet, wird man auch nix verbessern können.

Fakt ist, dass Gearscore einfach zu wenig aussagekraft hat, um einen Spieler realistisch beurteilen zu können. Als Hilfestellung, um mal eine vorauswahl treffen zu können, würde es sinn machen, aber als alleinige Anforderung für einen raid -> fail


----------



## Kirisute (11. Januar 2010)

also ich hab als dd(warri) gearscore von 4800 noch was und fahre im raid so 5k-5.5k daf aber auch nicht mit rnd icc raids gear is zu schlecht hallo gehts noch ich will nach meinen leistungen beurteilt werden nicht nach einem zahlen wert der nichts über mich als gamer aussagt und ob ich meinen char spielen kann oder nicht


----------



## Sethclaw (11. Januar 2010)

Gearscore aka penis score, ich bau zum glück meine raids selber , daher fällt penis score bei mir flach , achte lieber so aufs eq beim angucken & sockelung/verzauberungen & acm´s ,zudem ob man sich kennt oder paar leute ihn kennen etc & sagen können is gut etc

gaer score wirklich asi addon 2k10


----------



## ThEDiciple (11. Januar 2010)

Ok zugegeben wie der TE es beschreibt finde ich es auch übertrieben einen gearscore ab 5k abhänig für ak zu machen. Zumindestens solange bis da noch nicht der neue boss ist. Gearscore berechnet übrings für ak einen wert unter 5k nur um das addon selber mal in schutz zu nehmen denn ich find es schon praktisch ohne mir groß erfolge oder den spieler auszumachen wie gut er equipt ist , einfach anhand einer zahl Gut das ganze sagt mir jetzt nicht wie gut er letztendlich spielt, nur hasse ich auch jene die 2-3 tage grad 80 sind aber der meinung sind sie müssen überall mit. Vorallem ICC, PdoK oder Ulduar Hero (und das ganze andere hero zeug) ist mir auch persönlich wichtig das leute dabei sind die zumindestens vom equipt her schonma zum schwierigkeitsgrad bzw zum Content passen. Die meisten flamer wie auch hier gehören meist eh zu dehnen die wie beschrieben sich versuchen irgentwo mitziehn zu lassen, denn jene die das nicht tun haben auch kein problem mit gearscore. Und ich weiß selber wenn ich mit durschnittlich 226er items rummlaufe nicht erwarten kann das ich in eine inze komme wo 251er items droppen. Sicherlich sagt das vermeitlich schlechtere aber auch das top equipt nix aus ob der spieler seinen char beherscht aber vorallem bei Tanks ist es wichtig das sie das bestmöglichste equipt haben denn ICC oder PdoK kriegen die mächtig einen drauf. Und als DD muss man zwingent eine bestimmte dps fahrn vorallem bei den vor kurzem freigeschalteten bossen des 2ten flügels in ICC. Und wenn ich eine Gruppe zusammenstell stell ich diese ja nicht nur für die ersten 3 bosse zusammen sondern für alle , und dann muss man halt damit leben das das eigene equipt ggf für jene bosse nicht reicht.

Und wenn ich mir so manche leute in vorallem Randoms anschau find ichs nichtmal schlecht das ein wenig aussortiert wird, wenn auch manchmal etwas übertrieben!!!!!!


----------



## WackoJacko (11. Januar 2010)

Wir hatten mal auf unserer Realm einen Ninjalooter.

Der hatte im Tradechannel nach Leuten für obsi10er 3d Nuke gesucht.

Seine Forderung: "DDs mind. 5k DPS". Hallo??? gehts noch

Oder ein anderer hat gruppe für naxx 25er aufgestellt:

Seine Forderung: "Nur leute mit Gearschnitt 245~"

Wann hören denn endlich diese überzogenen Anforderungen auf -.-


----------



## xerkxes (11. Januar 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Wann hören denn endlich diese überzogenen Anforderungen auf -.-



Niemals, dieses Gearscore wird sich bei den Counterstrikespielern genauso etablieren wie Recount und wie diese Effizienz-Addons auch alle heißen.


----------



## ThEDiciple (11. Januar 2010)

Kirisute schrieb:


> also ich hab als dd(warri) gearscore von 4800 noch was und fahre im raid so 5k-5.5k daf aber auch nicht mit rnd icc raids gear is zu schlecht hallo gehts noch ich will nach meinen leistungen beurteilt werden nicht nach einem zahlen wert der nichts über mich als gamer aussagt und ob ich meinen char spielen kann oder nicht


durchschnittlich 226er mit 232 vieleicht paar 245 aber net viele. Sry aber dann mecker nicht, im übrigen erechnet recount einen gearscore nachdem gearscore mit drauf ist und nimmt dabei auch die dps in betracht . 

Solche leute wie du sind aber typisch. Fragt sich halt immer wo du 5k-5,5k dps fährst ? Icc sind bis jetzt viele movement bosse dabei, und grad random brauchste da mit so nem item wert nicht ankommen. Auch blizz lässt dich zumindestens mit so einem equipt dich nicht für random in den sng channel eintragen (10er bin ich mir net sicher aber 25er aufjedenfall).

Da hilft nur eins , tausch dein Ulduar ,Pdk10er und Hero equipt aus. Icc ist Endcontent kein Kindergarten (wenn auch schon genervt)


----------



## ThEDiciple (11. Januar 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Wir hatten mal auf unserer Realm einen Ninjalooter.
> 
> Der hatte im Tradechannel nach Leuten für obsi10er 3d Nuke gesucht.
> 
> Seine Forderung: "DDs mind. 5k DPS". Hallo??? gehts noch




Wieso gehts noch, unter 5k brauchste da beim 10er Nuke auch nicht rummflamen.



WackoJacko schrieb:


> Oder ein anderer hat gruppe für naxx 25er aufgestellt:
> 
> Seine Forderung: "Nur leute mit Gearschnitt 245~"
> 
> Wann hören denn endlich diese überzogenen Anforderungen auf -.-



ok das is etwas überrieben ^^


----------



## TheDoggy (11. Januar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Auf MMO-Champion gerade ein interessantes AddOn vorgestellt worden:
> http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info...itistGroup.html
> 
> Ob das Gearscore ersetzen können wird? xD


Für den Fall, dass es etwas untergegangen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheint auch den ewigen GS-Kritikpunkt auszumerzen vonwegen keine Überprüfung der Sockel, VZs, ob das Eq überhaupt für den Specc poasst etc..


----------



## BeneJ (11. Januar 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Der hatte im Tradechannel nach Leuten für obsi10er 3d Nuke gesucht.
> Seine Forderung: "DDs mind. 5k DPS". Hallo??? gehts noch



Das ist doch richtig? Jeder lügt bissl rum bzw. Support stimmt ned, am Ende fahren die Leute durchschnittlich 4,5k und das brauchst für den Nuke in unter 90 sek...


----------



## Najsh (11. Januar 2010)

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung über gearscore nicht.
Es war schon immer so - dass die raid leitung bzw der Organisator des raids -
die Leute vorab gecheckt hat, um zu  sehen ob die Leute die Mindestanforderungen
erfüllen.

Das momentan einige völlig falsche Anforderungen stellen - ist eine
ganz andere Geschichte. 

Trotzdem kann ich nur jedem der hier rumheult, einfach mal empfehlen,
einen 25er raid zu organisieren und wenn er dann 30 whispers bei der Suche
bekommt a la: 
- hier DD
- wieviele seit ihr schon (extra mit T)
- kann ich mit ?

Gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten: 
Man hat Urlaub und den gesamten Tag um sich kurz mit den Leuten zu unterhalten,
bzgl Erfahrung mit der Ini/raid und ignoriert alle anderen Leute im SF die 
einen zuquengeln wann es endlich los geht - oder man ruft alle Interessenten
zu einem um einen kurzen gear check zu machen um wenigstens die Spreu vom
Weizen zu trennen - was nicht heissen soll, dass eq alleine alles ist - vorallem
deswegen weil aktuell wirklich jeder problemlos an vernünftiges eq kommt 
um sich ausreichen auszustatten für fast jeden normalen raid.

Gestern fehlte uns für pdk25 noch 2-3 Leute dich ich random aufgefüllt habe.
Bei meiner ersten Anfrage für 3 weitere range DDs erhielt ich:
1 x DK, 1 x Krieger und 1 Jäger 

Der Jäger wär grün/blau equipped, komplett ungesockelt, keine einzige Verzauberung.

Ich habe ihm dann gesagt, dass ich prinzipiell auch kein Problem habe
frisch 80er mitzunhemen, weil der raid gut genug ist, dass zu kompensieren,
habe ihm aber gesagt - ohne Sockel und Verzauberungen nehme ich ihn
nicht mit. Zur Belohunung wurde ich dann aufs übelste zugeflamed von ihm.

Da für den raid lediglich 3 Leute gefehlt haben, habe ich mir dann doch die Zeit genommen,
mir diese 3 Leute in Ruhe auszusuchen - was aber trotzdem ca 15-20 Minuten 
benötigt hat - für grade einmal 3 Spieler...
Jeder dürfte sich ausrechnen wie lange er bschäftigt ist, 25 Leute für einen
anspruchsvolleren raid wie icc aufzustellen. Wir haben auf unserem
server einen wöchentlichen random raid - dessen Termin allseitsbekannt ist -
und ich weiss das der RL trotzdem - jede woche ca 2-3 stunden braucht bis der Raid steht.
Er nimmt sich bei den Leuten die Zeit und spricht mit jedem, checkt Talente, VZ/Sockel
etc. Aber für sowwas braucht man Nerven aus Stahl und das übersteigt die meisten
Organisationsfähigkeiten. Dementsprechend machen sich es die meisten
random Organisatoren das Leben eben mit gearscore wesentlich leichter.

Zusammenfassen nocheinmal: 
Gearscore ist hilfreich und automatisiert Dinge die man früher in der Vergangenheit
bereits ebens schon getan hat - lediglich die Ansprüche der raid Leiter
und die eigentlichen Anforderungen der Ini/Raids an das EQ klaffen 
leider oft Welten auseinander.


----------



## ÜberNoob (11. Januar 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Bei so vielen Spielern kann Blizzard eigentlich keinen Fehler gemacht haben, oder doch?
> 
> Wer sein Abo aufrecht erhält stimmt den Umständen zu...
> 
> Wem es jetzt schon zu bunt ist der sollte sich auf Cataclysm freuen, da geht die Itemschere vermutlich noch weiter auseinander.



Geile Logik, mal echt.

Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die das Spielprinzip Klasse finden, aber Blizzard Casual4tw und die ferf!ckte Community trotzdem nicht mögen.
Aber als schwarz-weiss-malender Fanboy gibts graustufen nicht. Wer zahlt hat's megaimbaroxxoraffengeilomat zu finden was blizzard macht.


----------



## ThEDiciple (11. Januar 2010)

Wie gesagt, ich find Gearscore nicht schlecht, jene die rummheulen sind meist welche die eh gelegenheits zocker sind, dann sollen sie auch bitte damit leben das se als solche behandelt werden. Klar sagt ein 5,3+ score nix aus ob der kerl auch sein char beherscht deswegen schau ich mir z.B auch den rest an sprich vermeitliche dps zahlen, sockelungen, verz & skillung an sich. Wer ein wenig ahnung hat kann aus allem sagen das es reicht oder hier vorallem bei den dps zahlen vorgelügt wird oder nicht.

Natürlich ist es wie hier als auch bei dps zahlen abfrage eine sache ob man den jenigen kennt oder nicht. Finde bei random muss man damit leben das versucht wird das beste mitzunehmen ist nunma so und Icc ist nunma Endcontent und kein Naxx.

Das natürlich auch übertreiber dabei sind , die in Naxx 245er equipt erwarten ist halt was anderes, aber hier werden mal wieder einzelfälle von paar spinnern verallgemeinert um zu beweisen wie böse dieses addon ist bzw blizz warscheinlich den content noch leichter machen soll.


----------



## ThEDiciple (11. Januar 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> Zusammenfassen nocheinmal:
> Gearscore ist hilfreich und automatisiert Dinge die man früher in der Vergangenheit
> bereits ebens schon getan hat - lediglich die Ansprüche der raid Leiter
> und die eigentlichen Anforderungen der Ini/Raids an das EQ klaffen
> leider oft Welten auseinander.




Du bringst es auf den Punkt. DPS Zahlen kann man schön vorgauckeln, gearscore eben nicht und es ersetzt nur jenes was man als raidleiter eh immer gemacht hat, auf das equipt achten und keine itemcrapper mitzunehmen die zu faul sind für bestmögliche verz/sockel bzw entsprechendes equipt & skill für den raid dehn sie mitwollen.

Vorbei eben halt die zeit wo man dps zahlen schön vorgaukeln konnte, jemand der regelmässig raidet und sein equipt aufbaut wird gearscore nicht stören, nur jene die meinen mit t8 equipt , t10 inzen zu raiden!! Und  DPS mal hin oder her, die leute müssen ja nicht schlecht sein nur weil se eine geringe dps fahren , aber ich finde man sollte ein bestimmtes level erreicht haben auch was das equipt angeht. Lich King is eh schon viel zu leicht geraten verglichen mit dem BC oder Classic Content. Und da find ichs ok wenn man net nach Ulduar schon in die Eiskrone lascht. 245er Equipt zu bekommen ist so einfach also stellt euch net an!


----------



## c0bRa (11. Januar 2010)

Erfolge vergleichen ist da wesentlich aussagekräftiger...

Wenn dann Leute kommen mit "Ja ich bin voll T9 etc..." genügt ein Blick auf die Erfolge, ob er denn schon Raiderfahrung hat. Wenn da nichtmal Naxx10er ein Viertel in den Erfolgen auftaucht, weiß ich und der Rest hoffentlich auch Bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nix gegen schlecht equippte, aber erste Raiderfahrungen sammelt man nicht in PDK oder ICC... Ansonsten ist es bei uns auf dem Server eigentlich so, dass sich die (End-)Contentspieler untereinander schon kennen, sowie auch diverse Gilden, mit denen man nen Random-Raid lieber nicht auffüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bei so Sachen wie AK25 ist mir das Equipp oder Gearscore ehrlichgesagt egal, wenn ich 10-15 Mann kenne und weiß dass und wie die ihre Aufgabe erledigen...


----------



## ThEDiciple (11. Januar 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Erfolge vergleichen ist da wesentlich aussagekräftiger...
> 
> Wenn dann Leute kommen mit "Ja ich bin voll T9 etc..." genügt ein Blick auf die Erfolge, ob er denn schon Raiderfahrung hat. Wenn da nichtmal Naxx10er ein Viertel in den Erfolgen auftaucht, weiß ich und der Rest hoffentlich auch Bescheid
> 
> ...



Gut aber wer muss heut schon wirklich den kompletten Naxx oder Ulduar Content abgrasen fpr gutes equipt. Ulduar equipt gibts in Heros fast mittlerweile genauso gut, den rest bekommste für Marken und dann schon PDK. Ich würd mit nem neuen Char oder twink auch nimmer naxx gehn, vieleicht des erfolgen wegen noch oder einfach aus fun aber sicher net um mir raidequipt anzulegen. Denn es gibt weit aus besseres bereits in Ulduar bzw den heros , und ich denke das kann man dann aber auch wie du schon sagst erwarten das man wenigstens dort die erfolge (oder teile davon) hat um auch den Endcontent raiden zu dürfen.

Equipt über einem Score von 5k ist lachhaft und ohne große anstrengungen durch Heros, Ulduar, PdK (oK) und Marken kram zu erhalten in 2-3 wochen je nach Zeit/Lust.

Und auch ein Erfolg an sich sagt immer noch nix aus ob der Spieler gut ist, so manchen erfolg bekommen auch jene wenn zumindestens ein großteil des raids seine aufgabe versteht und macht. Oder auch wies z.B bei mir der fall ist das mein Schami der Uludar erfolg fehlt, weil er zum damaligen zeitpunkt noch als Twink gespielt wurde aber mittlerweile mein Mainchar ist. Ich kenn die Bosse jedoch von meinem DK her schon isnofern ist es denke ich schwer allein am erfolg dann schlüsse zu ziehn.
Ich denk die mischung machst, gescore vereinfacht das ganze ein wenig denn eine sache kann man per simplen klick schonmal einschätzen, ob das ganze dann auch in vorm von leistung wiedergegeben wird ist halt eine andere sache, genauso wie das einige es halt übertreiben , vorallem was naxx angeht aber gut spinner haste halt immer sie sind aber nicht die allgemeinheit.

Hört auf zu flamen, man sollte halt ensprechendes equipt mitbringen für den endcontent, genauso wie dps & co muss auch das equipt stimmen. Und was früher halt mühseelig durch arsenal und rock schaun gemacht wurd wird heut durch gearscore vereinfacht!


----------



## Domenia vlg. Burzal (11. Januar 2010)

ich hab zwar nicht alles gelesen, musste aber dennoch schmunzeln.

Ich selbst nutze GS und ein paar ähnl. Addons, um hier einen RICHTWERT über die anderen Gruppen/Raid-Teilnehmer zu erhalten - was kann ich erwarten bzw. was erwartet mich. 

Auffallend: in Rdm-Gruppen in neuen Instanzen verspricht das Gear viel, viel mehr als der Skill der Spieler. 

1 Beispiel für viele Erlebte:
Letztens RdmParty, Seelenschmiede, 1 Boss: ich habe als Nahkämpfer mit meinem Main (Enhance) noch nie in den 10 Fällen erlebt, dass sich der Boss 1x aufheilt - Mit unseren beiden fast HIGH-END-GEARSCORE DDlern (Mage und Hexer) heilte sich der erste Boss gezählte 4x auf, dann hatte ich mit meiner Schurkin (Twink, GS -Itemlvl 205 *rofl* - eigentlich fahrlässig da drinn) einen DC. Letzte Chatmeldung vom Heiler "OOM" - obwohl, der war echt super. aber halt im GS der 3.

Übrigends, die Auswertung aus Recount ergab: 1. Mage 3,2K dps, 2. Hexer 2,9K dps, 3. Meine Schurkin 1,7K dps (lachhaft!!), 4. Tank 1,5K dps. Die NPC`s standen sicher lange genug um Schaden zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In Raids entspricht das Verhältnis GS/Skill, in Rdm-Partys wird vergleichsweise ohne Hirn und Skill gespielt - einfach draufhaun- wird scho´passen...

Spieler nur nach GS zu bewerten ist falsch - aber nach was soll sich der Raid-Leiter bei rdms richten - viel Zeit wurde bereits mit der Suche verplempert - die Leute wollen los -?  

Vorgestern wars der Heal- bzw. Schadensboni, dazwischen mp5 (Hä?mp5? was zum essen?) bei den Heilern, gestern der DPS-Wert, heute GS, morgen ev. Hardware..... Fakt ist: ohne ein bissal Hirn geht in WoW nix mehr....obwohls net soooooo schwer ist....


----------



## Qwalle (11. Januar 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Und woher weis ich bei Randoms ob sie Skill haben? Wenn du mir ein funktionierendes Skillscore organisierst werd ich mein Gearscore gerne löschen




und woher weisst du, dass die mit einem höheren gs skill haben ?
nur weil sie rüstungswerte haben heisst das noch lange nicht, dass sie auch spielen können ...
auch mitläufer erhalten beute ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoral1990 (11. Januar 2010)

Kalikas schrieb:


> ich hasse dieses Addon Gearscore
> 
> unter 5k gs kriegt man für KEINE Instanz mehr einen Invite, überall nur noch 5k mind. 5,2k usw.
> 
> ...





ich find gearscore super.   fürher ham die leute auch dein geear angeschaut und nach dem item lvl gekuckt... jetzt gehts eben wesentlich schneller weils das addon den kram direkt zusammen rechnet.... mit item lvl 210 durchscnittlich kann man eben niemals den schaden machen den man für pdk oder höher bräuchte... und wenn ich jemanden mit gearscore 4500 im icc raid hab fliegt er halt wieder raus...    bei guten gear gibts zwar immer noch leute die keinen scahden machen... klar nach unten hin is alles möglich... aber man kann nie im leben mit skill, equip kompensieren das nicht mal im ansatz reicht


----------



## Petu (11. Januar 2010)

Es gibt was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WER solche addons braucht sollte sich UNBEDINGT mal das hier anschauen

http://www.mmo-champion.com/news-2/elitist...e-posts-comics/

http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info...itistGroup.html



> Oh god another Gearscore. I hate you die die die
> Nope! Item level is only used to give you an idea of a players gear, it is not and will never be the primary means of judging players gear in Elitist Group.
> 
> Because focus is not put on your average item level, it doesn't matter what kind of gear you have. As long as you make proper gear, gem and enchant choices you can be a new 80 or somebody who took a 6 month break from the game.




BITTE erst infos durchlesen und danach VIELLEICHT flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habs mal getestet, sieht sehr vielversprechend aus und man merkt das 5kGS nicht für jeden Sch**ss notwending ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (11. Januar 2010)

@Petu: Hab ich auch schon gepostet vor 1-2 Seiten. vllt findets von dir ja mehr beachtung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finds zumindest nice und werds wohl auch demnächst testen. :x


----------



## Domenia vlg. Burzal (11. Januar 2010)

Petu schrieb:


> Es gibt was neues
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sieh mal einer an, sieht ja ganz vielversprechend aus - werds mal probieren....THX für Hinweis.


----------



## Streubombe (11. Januar 2010)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> ich find gearscore super.   fürher ham die leute auch dein geear angeschaut und nach dem item lvl gekuckt... jetzt gehts eben wesentlich schneller weils das addon den kram direkt zusammen rechnet.... mit item lvl 210 durchscnittlich kann man eben niemals den schaden machen den man für pdk oder höher bräuchte... und wenn ich jemanden mit gearscore 4500 im icc raid hab fliegt er halt wieder raus...    bei guten gear gibts zwar immer noch leute die keinen scahden machen... klar nach unten hin is alles möglich... aber man kann nie im leben mit skill, equip kompensieren das nicht mal im ansatz reicht


Einfach nur lol... Ich hatte schon grün/blaue im Raid, welche die +245er "Elite" sowas von deklassiert haben... Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus, es wird mit Equip Unfähigkeit kompensiert, das ist doch der einzige Grund, warum so hohe Ansprüche gestellt werden (müssen). 99% der Spieler bringen bestenfalls durchschnittliche Leistung (da schließe ich mich ausdrücklich mit ein). Die Leute, die wirklich Skill haben und ihren Char zu 100% beherrschen liegen im Promillebereich. Von den Leuten, die hier im Forum auf die Skill-Tonne knüppeln ist jedenfalls keiner dabei...


----------



## Domenia vlg. Burzal (11. Januar 2010)

Streubombe schrieb:


> Einfach nur lol... Ich hatte schon grün/blaue im Raid, welche die +245er "Elite" sowas von deklassiert haben... Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus, es wird mit Equip Unfähigkeit kompensiert, das ist doch der einzige Grund, warum so hohe Ansprüche gestellt werden (müssen). 99% der Spieler bringen bestenfalls durchschnittliche Leistung (da schließe ich mich ausdrücklich mit ein). Die Leute, die wirklich Skill haben und ihren Char zu 100% beherrschen liegen im Promillebereich. Von den Leuten, die hier im Forum auf die Skill-Tonne knüppeln ist jedenfalls keiner dabei...




denke, wir alle reden hier von den "Otto-Normalverbraucher" - die, die wirklich Spielen können, spielen und posten in einer andereren Liga. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (11. Januar 2010)

Streubombe schrieb:


> Einfach nur lol... Ich hatte schon grün/blaue im Raid, welche die +245er "Elite" sowas von deklassiert haben... Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus, es wird mit Equip Unfähigkeit kompensiert, das ist doch der einzige Grund, warum so hohe Ansprüche gestellt werden (müssen). 99% der Spieler bringen bestenfalls durchschnittliche Leistung (da schließe ich mich ausdrücklich mit ein). Die Leute, die wirklich Skill haben und ihren Char zu 100% beherrschen liegen im Promillebereich. Von den Leuten, die hier im Forum auf die Skill-Tonne knüppeln ist jedenfalls keiner dabei...



Was absolut Killer wäre, wäre ein Recount das neben den normalen Balken den so oft angesprochenen "potentiellen Maximaloutput durch Equip und Setup" mit anzeigt. Dann könnte man danach sortieren wer möglichst nahe an sein Mögliches heran kommt und endlich hätte man ein Maß für Skill. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab bei den Mages früher sowas ähnliches gemacht. Ich hab mir jeden in Rawr&Co durchgeschaut und die DPS Werte verschiedener Standardsetups vermerkt. Das habe ich dann mit dem Raidoutput verglichen, so bekam man einen Eindruck wer wirklich was für seinen Equipstand leistet. 

Gott würde da das Geschrei losgehen, weil man ja nun nachweisen könnte wer ein "Boon" ist und wer wenig Skill hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möglich wäre es allemal.


----------



## Petu (11. Januar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> @Petu: Hab ich auch schon gepostet vor 1-2 Seiten. vllt findets von dir ja mehr beachtung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ups, habe ich nicht gesehen. Sry.


----------



## Nonix (11. Januar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Was absolut Killer wäre, wäre ein Recount das neben den normalen Balken den so oft angesprochenen "potentiellen Maximaloutput durch Equip und Setup" mit anzeigt. Dann könnte man danach sortieren wer möglichst nahe an sein Mögliches heran kommt und endlich hätte man ein Maß für Skill.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja wenn er stumpf stehn bleibt und ein movementkrüppliger DPS-Geiler DD ist wird das nichts mit skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil man kann ja nur max dps rausholen wenn man sich nicht bewegen muss. 

Und dps ist ja nicht immer das wichtigste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Streubombe (11. Januar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> ...
> Gott würde da das Geschrei losgehen, weil man ja nun nachweisen könnte wer ein "Boon" ist und wer wenig Skill hat.
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist jetzt schon problemlos möglich, gibt doch für jede Klasse entsprechende Spreadsheets... Wenn ich Langeweile habe nutze ich das schon mal um die Raidleistung auszuwerten, wobei ich das Ergebnis aber für mich behalte. Ich nutze die Erkenntnisse nur um ausgewogene Gruppen zu bilden, die dann gemeinsam stärker werden, das ist die beste Motivation überhaupt.


----------



## Braamséry (11. Januar 2010)

Skill beschreibt die Beherrschung seines Characters im PvE und/oder PvP.

Kurz gesagt:

Wenn jemand mit Wotlk anfängt wird er vielen nicht mehr ausreichen vom Anspruch den sie stellen, weil man nichts mehr für EQ tun muss. GS ist einfach eine Abwicklung von Recount mit dem Unterschied, dass Recount effektiv zeigt wer weningstens DMG macht. GS zeigt nur wer mehr DMG machen MUSS vom EQ. Aber sicher ist das bei weitem net.


----------



## T3rm1n4tor (11. Januar 2010)

Ich find auch das Gearscore ne Pest ist. Ich finde auch DPS Meter völlig unnötig. Wenn schon ist das, worauf es ankommt der Schaden! Natürlich sollte ein Tank "viel" Life haben, aber das kann man am Life ja schon ablesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und außerdem wenn der Boss downgeht gibt es doch eigentlich keinen Grund zu meckern!


----------



## Saberclaw (11. Januar 2010)

WHAT THE F*piiiiieeeep*K!!!

... allein im Forenticker sind schon 2 threads über das Thema aufgetaucht....langsamis genug -.-"

Aber um fair zu bleiben, hier mal ein bischen was konstruktives:

Gleich vorweg, ich kann das auch nicht leiden, aber ich toleriere ihre Existenz.
Gearscore ist genauso ein Fluch und Segen wie DPS-Gear-itemlvl- Checks.
Man bräuchte sie nicht, aber sie sind notwendig um random eine Basis zu schaffen, damit der Raid schonmal tendenziell nicht in die Hose geht.

Rein Statistisch gesehn, kann sich jeder Laie denken, dass ein ICC25er mit lowequippten in die Hose gehen wird (Ohne Seuchenflügel).
Also was macht man? Man pickt sich die Leute raus, die schon anständiges zeugs mit sich rumtragen und geht mit denen.
Sofern darunter nicht die miesesten Ar***löcher sind, kann man davon ausgehen, dass der Raid akzeptabel bis gut verläuft und man nicht frustriert abbrechen muss.

Und jetz mal aus eurer Sicht. Würdet ihr aus Prinzip auf solche tools verzichten, die euch manuelles Eq angucken etc. ersparen oder nehmt ihr aus Prnzip, ich sag mal vorsichtig schlecht ausgestattete Leute, mit damit die ihre Endcontent Äpixxe abstauben können?

Mir is klar, dass Leute die über solche tools heulen, entweder "schlecht-equipt" sind oder jene verteidigen.
Und es bringt nichts darüber zu heulen.
Das einzige, was ihr dagegen tun könnt ist, eine Kampagne zu starten und alle Spieler davon zu überzeugen, dass sie selbst mit sehr gutem gear nicht in solche Raids gehen.
Das wird keiner schaffen und schon gar nicht im Buffed-Forum^^ (Nicht, dass ich es nicht begrüßen würde, sollte es passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Ansonsten Gilde suchen, die einem hilft sich auszustatten und ab dafür :-)



T3rm1n4tor schrieb:


> Ich find auch das Gearscore ne Pest ist. Ich finde auch DPS Meter völlig unnötig. Wenn schon ist das, worauf es ankommt der Schaden! Natürlich sollte ein Tank "viel" Life haben, aber das kann man am Life ja schon ablesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



leider Gottes sind die Raids heutzutage so designed worden, dass man DPS meter braucht um z.B. bei Fauldarm sehen zu können, ob die DDs auch genug Schaden hinbekommen bevor das Scheusal in Enrage geht. Ein Kumpel meinte, dass jeder DD ca 7,5k DPS durchgehend fahren muss (vll bissel weniger). Aber der springende Punkt ist aber, dass wenn die Mehrzahl der DDs nur 4k schafft, dann weiß man, dass da noch einiges fehlt.

Von daher ---> Penismeter = nötig


----------



## Orgoron (11. Januar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Was absolut Killer wäre, wäre ein Recount das neben den normalen Balken den so oft angesprochenen "potentiellen Maximaloutput durch Equip und Setup" mit anzeigt. Dann könnte man danach sortieren wer möglichst nahe an sein Mögliches heran kommt und endlich hätte man ein Maß für Skill.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wenn man Gearscore drauf hat gibts in Recount eine neue Rubrik Performeance wo Leistung und Gear gegenübegestell werden.


Was regt ihr euch über GS so auf in der Hand eines erfahrenen Raidleiters ist GS nichts weiter als ein einfaches Hilfmittel um ohne grosses rumgeklicke nen Riad zusammenstellen zu können, tricksen ist auch nicht jeder in der Nähe kann euren GS immer sehen.

Und die Leute die mit blauem Eqip Epixxern die Hosen ausziehen gehen in euren Randomraids eh nicht mit. Mir ist ein Gimp mit Gear lieber als einer ohne (wobei ich da wohl auch dazuzähle).

Und bei den Leuten die sagen "Für Obsi 10er 5000 GS  ogog"  mit denen wollt ihr doch eh nicht Raiden oder ?

Für mich immer wieder fazinierend wie Leute im Raid mittraben wie masochistische Lemminge nur in der Hoffnung es könnte ja mal ein Epixx für mich droppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biemi (11. Januar 2010)

Ich mach selbst oft einen Rnd-Raid auf um mir eine gute Gruppe zusammen zu suchen und dann so schnell wie möglich durch bin. Benutze aber keine Addon für den Gearscore. 
Ich lege viel mehr wert auf Sockelung, Verzauberung und den Clearerfolge. Somit sehe ich schonmal das derjenige Ahnung von seiner Klasse hat und auch schon Erfahrung mit dem Content hat. Auch Leute die mich anwhispern mit "inv", "wie viel hp braucht denn der tank so?" oder "hier imba dd" werden schonmal abgelehnt!
Würde gerne einmal wissen an was man sich sonst festhalten soll? Wenn das ein Rnd-Raid wird, ist klar das man mit fremden raidet und den Skill dieser Leute noch nicht kennt.

Für mich ist dieses Addon einfach nur was für Leute die zu faul sind sich kurz das Gear der Leute anzusehen, doch kein Grund herum zu weinen und 3342526 Threads zu öffnen mit der Bitte dieses Addon zu verbieten. (Wird wohl an was liegen wenn ihr keinen guten gs habt und somit kein eq 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



Zangor schrieb:


> Um diese Brunnen-Check-Raids mach ich aber auch nen großen Bogen. 1., weil diejenigen welche vorher am meisten wegen Equip und DPS krakeelen im Raid die manchmal die größten Nulpen sind und 2. man im Idealfall mit einer chilligen Gruppe, wo vielleicht auch ein paar schlechter Equipte (die sich aber ordentlich ins Zeug legen) dabei sind, schon durch PDK durch ist, während die Brunnenclique noch am checken ist...



Wenn man schon 2-3 Stunden Raidet will man auch mit vernünftigen Leuten zusammenspielen. 
1. Jeder der Leute für einen Raid sucht, und somit einen Check macht wird schon Erfahrung + Gear und meistens auch Skill vorweisen können (Klar gibt es ausnahmen da WoW ja etwas mehr Leute spielen)
2. Hallo? Denkst du wenn man einen Gearcheck macht steht man 15 Min. da und schaut sich sein Gear an? Es gibt einfach zu viele Leute um zu wissen das sich genau der ins Zeug legt, meistens wird man enttäuscht.

so long


----------



## TheDoggy (11. Januar 2010)

Petu schrieb:


> Ups, habe ich nicht gesehen. Sry.


Nicht schlimm, wie gesagt, vielleicht findets dadurch ja mehr beachtung, aber scheint nicht so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (11. Januar 2010)

biemi schrieb:


> ...Auch Leute die mich anwhispern mit "inv",... werden schonmal abgelehnt!



Wo ist denn da das Problem?


----------



## Karius (11. Januar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Wenn man Gearscore drauf hat gibts in Recount eine neue Rubrik Performeance wo Leistung und Gear gegenübegestell werden.



Ah schön. Thx für die Info. Das macht es sicherlich einfacher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nonix schrieb:


> Naja wenn er stumpf stehn bleibt und ein movementkrüppliger DPS-Geiler DD ist wird das nichts mit skill
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du reisst das zu sehr aus dem Kontext fürchte ich. Es gibt immer noch total dmg, healing received, debuffs taken, etc. 
Insofern ist das durchaus eine sehr nützliche Kenngröße.
Besonders schön ist einfach der Fakt, dass man so besser sehen kann, wer mit gutem Equip dann auch überdurchschnittliche Leistung bringen würde und schon bevor dies geschieht auf die besser equipten aber schlechter spielenden zuzugehen und sie mit ihrer Leistung zu konfrontieren. 

Wobei der Content das derzeit ja gar nicht erfordert. Wir sind ja alle nur noch der Hoffnung unterlegen es mög mal wieder relevant werden. ^^


----------



## Orgoron (11. Januar 2010)

Sry aber ich muss es nochmal ganz einfach in einem extra Tread schildern.

Wenn sich jemand bewirbt für ICC 10er mit nem Gearscore von 4300 und der Raidleader kennt den jenigen nicht persönlich kann man sich die Mühe sparen gross das Eqip anzugucken.

Es wäre einfach unverantwortlich für den rest vom Raid diesem Spieler mitzunehmen.

Gaerscore ist genauso wie Recount und ähnliches nicht der liebe Gott sondern einfach nur ein primitives Hilfsmittel das dem Raidleder beim zusammenstellen der Gruppe nen menge klickerei abnimmt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger kein verantwortungsbewuster Raidleader wird seinen Raid nur nach GS zusammenstellen.


----------



## Æzørt (11. Januar 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Wir hatten mal auf unserer Realm einen Ninjalooter.
> Der hatte im Tradechannel nach Leuten für obsi10er 3d Nuke gesucht.
> Seine Forderung: "DDs mind. 5k DPS". Hallo??? gehts noch
> Wann hören denn endlich diese überzogenen Anforderungen auf -.-



für obsi 3d speed kill brauch man halt dds die min 6k dps fahren da is 5 schon nen bischen wenig


----------



## Neriat (11. Januar 2010)

Milkoh schrieb:


> Klar gibt es das auch auf Forscherliga, zumindest bei der Allianz. Schon oft genug im /2 und /4 gelesen.
> 
> Milkoh



Ich spiel Allianz, bin ja auch Draenei, aber den Gammel hab ich noch nicht gelesen. Bisher kamen immer die Dalaranmittewinker und wurden herzlich geflamed.
Zum Glück muss ich als Raider seit MC solche K@ckspielchen nicht mitmachen. Danke an meinen Stamm!
Manchmal fehlt uns jemand und da ich nicht immer Bock habe, das Equip eines Ersatzmannes minutenlang durchzuschaun hab ich Athene`s Gear Check.


----------



## joszy (11. Januar 2010)

ja der liebe gearscore... hat nicht viel zu sagen....

in heros sind viele über 5k score... mein mage nur 4011 score und?
mein dmg is gut...mein schaden ist gut... und bei bosskämpfen meist erster

mein tank hat nur gearscore 3700.... ich tank alle heros ohne probleme...
noch hat sich kein heiler beschwert über meinen tank... und die toten schurken
beschweren sich auch nicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlaviner (11. Januar 2010)

Æzørt schrieb:


> für obsi 3d speed kill brauch man halt dds die min 6k dps fahren da is 5 schon nen bischen wenig



/sign 

Hab letztens auch ne gruppe aufgemacht bei der ich nur leute haben wollte die +6k dps fahren... sofort im /2 vollgeflamed worden -.-
Aber 6k sind dafür schon mindestens will da ja nich stundenlang wipen !


----------



## Metadron72 (11. Januar 2010)

joszy schrieb:


> mein dmg is gut...mein schaden ist gut... und bei bosskämpfen meist erster



naja, in heros ist das auch relativ wumpe...und was meinst du damit das sowohl dein dmg wie auch dein schaden gut ist ? oO


----------



## Orgoron (11. Januar 2010)

joszy schrieb:


> ja der liebe gearscore... hat nicht viel zu sagen....
> 
> in heros sind viele über 5k score... mein mage nur 4011 score und?
> mein dmg is gut...mein schaden ist gut... und bei bosskämpfen meist erster
> ...




Oh doch der hat was zu sagen in ICC gibts Bosse die gnadenlose Equipcheks sind und Skillscore gibts leider noch nicht ^^


----------



## Ryje (11. Januar 2010)

Nachdem ich nochmal etwas gelesen hatte stellen sich für mich noch ein paar fragen.

Einige sagten, sie machen an Erfolgen fest wie gut einer ist bzw dieser schon Raiderfahrung hatte. Is ja auch okay soweit ABER was ist wenn einer 80 ist und geeignetes Equip hat um PDK 10 zu raiden. Aber vorher nicht die möglichkeit hatte Naxx oder Ulduar zu raiden weil das auf diesem Server einfach nicht möglich ist?

Ich bin definitif dagegen wie die Leute ihr Epics bekommen ohne groß was dafür zu leisten. Auch ich bin erst 80 geworden nachdem es die Möglichkeit gabe. Nichts destotrotz kann ich von mir behaupten das ich meine Klasse spielen kann und auch wie in meinem Vorherigen post erwähnte mit Blau/lila Equip weitaus mehr schaden verursache als ein Full-Epic-Ich-bin-ein-Progamer-DD.

Ich kann wenig Raiderfolge vorzeigen kann aber denoch die Erwartete Leistung bringen, danke der Raid-Guides.

Bei uns auf dem Server is das zum Glück nich so der fall mit Gearscore und sowas. Klar DPS wollen se sehen aber das recht haben die auch. Zumal es sich in Grenzen hält.

Ich selber habe Gearscore und Recount, benutze diese aber lediglich zu sehen inwieweit ich stehe und was ich eventuell besser machen könnte. Ich bin auch nur ein Casul würde es aber begrüßen wenn in Cata nicht wieder alles hinterher geschmissen wird da es mir auf die nüsse geht. Klar profitiert habe ich daraus will ich auch nich abstreiten. Aber lieber hätte ich dafür was getan als einfach alles in Popo zu bekommen.


Und ja Skill kann man nich sehen NUR TESTEN. Warum soll ich als "neuer" 80er mit Equip keine Chance bekommen PdK zu sehen. Und wenn das stimmt das ein GS von 4200 für ICC reicht dann kann ich ja einfach PDK und PdoK Überspringen geh einfach direkt ICC. Aber nein. Will ich garnicht. Ich will PdK sehen und auch PdoK clearen bevor ich in ICC gehe. Einfach weil ich Spaß daran habe. Ich würde sogar Naxx und Ulduar noch machen nur ohne möglichkeit keine Chance.


So long


----------



## serpendt (11. Januar 2010)

was meiner meinung nach viel schlimmer ist als schlechteres bzw nicht so gutes gear ist equip das weder 
verzaubert noch gesockelt wurde, ich nehm eher leute mit die ihr schlechteres gear voll verzaubert und
gesockelt haben, als iwelche 5k gs dk's (nix gegen dk's aber bei denen fällts mir am meisten auf) die nichts 
sockeln, wenn überhaupt dann mit grünen scherbenwelt sockeln.... und die ausrede: "ich hab kein gold für epic sockel"
ist schwachsinn, das ist wotlk! es war nie so einfach an massen von gold zu kommen..
so long


----------



## Liberiana (11. Januar 2010)

joszy schrieb:


> mein tank hat nur gearscore 3700.... ich tank alle heros ohne probleme...



Es geht ja auch nicht um heros, sondern um ICC 10 / 25, später ICC Hero 10 / 25
Gearscore ist, wie auch Recount einfach nur ein vorab-Check, ob man einen Spieler überhaupt einladen sollte, 
oder ob man die Finger von ihm lassen sollte...
Auch wenn viele Flamen und sich für den Pro halten, haben Leute mit 4500 oder weniger Gearscore in einem 
ICC25er oder einem vollbuffed dps unter 4-5k an einem Tank'n'Spank boss nichts zu suchen, vorallem im neuen Wing...

Natürlich gibts auch gut Equipte Leute die keine Ahnung von ihrer Klasse haben, aber wenn man auf Gearcheck / Gearscore / Recount verzichtet,
wie will man einen (guten) Raid zusammenbekommen?
Soll man mit Glück einfach Inviten und hoffen, dass es gute Spieler sind?

Und mal so nebenbei:
Wenn alle sagen, dass jeder Lappen inzwischen mit gutem Gear rumläuft, und es einfach ist zu bekommen,
warum holt ihr euch nicht auch einfach gutes Gear und hört auf zu meckern?
Einerseits sagen, man kommt zu leicht an eine sehr gute Ausrüstung, andererseits
meckern, dass die RL gute Ausrüstung voraussetzen...


----------



## ThEDiciple (11. Januar 2010)

joszy schrieb:


> ja der liebe gearscore... hat nicht viel zu sagen....
> 
> in heros sind viele über 5k score... mein mage nur 4011 score und?
> mein dmg is gut...mein schaden ist gut... und bei bosskämpfen meist erster
> ...


Für heros werden auch eher weniger gearscore werte als maß genommen ob du mit kannst oder net. Ich denke hier gehts in erster linie um random raids bzw leute die ggf random nachgeladen werden wenn im stamm / gildenraid was fehlt. Und sicherlich brauch man da net weiter rummschaun oder hörn wie toll man doch trotz gearscore 4k oder 3,7k  dmg macht oder tankt, für inzen wie pdok oder icc wärs einfach zu wenig. Das alles mag ja sein das es in heros prima klappt, aber heros sind dann halt doch etwas anderes als raids. Und der nutzen von gearscore um zumindestens ein ersteindruck vom equiptstand und dem evt dmg/heal output bzw der tankfähigkeit und überlebensfähigkeit eines Spielers ausfindig zu machen ist dann doch enorm, bzw spart zeit denn früher wurste halt so angeschaut.  Obs denn dann auch so ist, ist halt ne andere sache aber irgentwie muss man sich ja überblick verschaffen. 

Wer sich darüber beschwert soll PvP Spielen oder mit heros zufriedengeben. Für Raids und vorallem bei random raids brauchste nunmal eine mindestequiptstand anforderung.

Im übrigen machts die neue Suche nach Gruppe/Schlachtzug funktion ja auch nicht anders. Raid oder Inzen wofür dein equipt net reicht kannste dich net anmelden!


----------



## Fedaykin (11. Januar 2010)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> Wer sich darüber beschwert soll PvP Spielen oder mit heros zufriedengeben.



Leicht diktatorisch deine Ansicht oder? Du nutzt dieses ach so tolle Programm, wer das nicht möchte, tja...pech gehabt? Lass mich raten, du spielst auch erst seit BC vllt. sogar WotLK. Ach nein, jetzt kommt ja wieder die tolle Anonymität des Internets zu tragen und du kannst behaupten seit dem 11. Februar 2005 zu spielen. Gratz.


----------



## Zanny (11. Januar 2010)

Wie oft muss man es eigentlich noch sagen?
Fakt ist:
Skill > GS
Erfahrung > GS
...>GS

Aber außer Gearscore kann ich halt bei Randoms leider nichts nachschauen da viele ACMs auch nicht besonders Aussagekräftig sind.
=> Dann nehm ich lieber 24 gut equipte Pfeifen mit anstatt 24 schlecht Equipter


----------



## Fedaykin (11. Januar 2010)

Wir stellen regelmäßig unsere Raids Gildenintern bzw. füllen diese mit uns bekannten Spielern und Bekannten auf. Wir sind nicht wirklich auf rnd. Spieler angewiesen. Und wenn doch? Wir nehmen uns die Zeit und schauen uns die Spieler in Armory an. Wir reden mit den Spielern und entscheiden dann, ob wir diese mitnehmen oder nicht. Klar dauert das länger. Natürlich verschenken wir dadurch viel Zeit, aber verflixt noch eins, wir sind nicht auf dieses Gearscore-Addon angewiesen.


----------



## -Baru- (11. Januar 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Leicht diktatorisch deine Ansicht oder? Du nutzt dieses ach so tolle Programm, wer das nicht möchte, tja...pech gehabt? Lass mich raten, du spielst auch erst seit BC vllt. sogar WotLK. Ach nein, jetzt kommt ja wieder die tolle Anonymität des Internets zu tragen und du kannst behaupten seit dem 11. Februar 2005 zu spielen. Gratz.



Was hat seine Aussage damit zu tun, seit wann er spielt?


----------



## Fedaykin (11. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Was hat seine Aussage damit zu tun, seit wann er spielt?


Weil es in das Gesamtbild der Gearscore-Nutzer passt. Soviel Vorurteile muss man mir schon lassen, sonst wird es ja langweilig.


----------



## ThEDiciple (11. Januar 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Leicht diktatorisch deine Ansicht oder? Du nutzt dieses ach so tolle Programm, wer das nicht möchte, tja...pech gehabt? Lass mich raten, du spielst auch erst seit BC vllt. sogar WotLK. Ach nein, jetzt kommt ja wieder die tolle Anonymität des Internets zu tragen und du kannst behaupten seit dem 11. Februar 2005 zu spielen. Gratz.


Nicht ganz ich spiel seid November 2005, mein Hexer ist mein erster char (signatur) wenns nicht glaubst such ihn dir raus er hat den Titel Leutnant der zZ noch nicht anders erwerbbar ist und noch ein überbleibse der alten PvP Titel is was du aber denke ich wissen wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw der  Schurke hat auch noch nen PvP Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob meine ansicht diktatorisch ist ist deine meinung, mir gehts nicht darum ob leute das teil nun nutzen oder nicht. Ist hier denke ich auch nicht die frage. Es geht hier doch vielmehr um die Flames eines addons was letztendlich die arbeit des raidleiters , der so oder so das equipt checkt, vereinfacht und ihm eine score nennt woran er zumindestens erkennen kann in wie weit das equipt dem mindest anforderung enspricht bzw nicht entspricht. Und wer darauf letztendlich keine lust hat bzw sich benachteiligt fühlt muss wohl damit leben Heros zu machen denn da wird eher selten gefragt (random eh net) oder PvP Spielen wobei er da auch wieder schaun muss, Arena erfordert auch equipt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quintusrex (11. Januar 2010)

jetzt habt euch mal alle wieder lieb ^^

ich denke, mir werden die meisten recht geben, wenn ich sage

Solange die Anforderungen zum entsprechenden Raid passen, ist die Sache ok, Zur Pest wird es wie immer erst durch die Deppen, die völlig überzogene Anforderungen stellen und überzogen wird es dann, wenn die Gearanforderung höher ist, als die Teile sind, die in dem entsprechenden Raid droppen. Zumal Markenruns eh vorbei sein dürften, die holt man sich in den Hero schmerzfreier.


Um es klarzustellen, ich rede nicht von irgendwelchen Erfolgsruns, sondern von ganz normalen Raids.


----------



## Fedaykin (11. Januar 2010)

@TheDiciple

Was bringt dir denn ein Score der im Endeffekt, am Ende aller Tage absolut garnichts über den Spieler, ausser vllt. das Itemniveau, aussagt? Nichts. Wie sieht es mit dem allgemeinen Klassen- und auch Skillungsverständnis aus? Passende Verzauberungen? Sockelungen? Macht sich ein Spieler die Mühe und farmt Ruf bei den Hodirs um sich die Schulterverzauberung zu holen, oder rennt er auf 80 immer noch mit den BC Verzauberungen rum, weil er einfach keinen Bock auf die Ruffarmerei hat? Und, und und...


----------



## Klirk (11. Januar 2010)

Ryje schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nochmal etwas gelesen hatte stellen sich für mich noch ein paar fragen.
> 
> Einige sagten, sie machen an Erfolgen fest wie gut einer ist bzw dieser schon Raiderfahrung hatte. Is ja auch okay soweit ABER was ist wenn einer 80 ist und geeignetes Equip hat um PDK 10 zu raiden. Aber vorher nicht die möglichkeit hatte Naxx oder Ulduar zu raiden weil das auf diesem Server einfach nicht möglich ist?
> 
> ...



Absoluter schwachsinn mit 4200 kannste mal ulduar oder pdk 10 machen wenn du der Gruppe auch nur ansatzweise behilflich sein willst. ansonstenn lässt du dich nur durchziehen


----------



## ThEDiciple (11. Januar 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> @TheDiciple
> 
> Was bringt dir denn ein Score der im Endeffekt, am Ende aller Tage absolut garnichts über den Spieler, ausser vllt. das Itemniveau, aussagt? Nichts. Wie sieht es mit dem allgemeinen Klassen- und auch Skillungsverständnis aus? Passende Verzauberungen? Sockelungen? Macht sich ein Spieler die Mühe und farmt Ruf bei den Hodirs um sich die Schulterverzauberung zu holen, oder rennt er auf 80 immer noch mit den BC Verzauberungen rum, weil er einfach keinen Bock auf die Ruffarmerei hat? Und, und und...



Klar bringt dir das in diesem fall garnix, aber im regelfall schaut man nicht nur auf den gearscore wenn man einläd sondern wird auch so nochma von oben bis unten vom raidleiter begutachtet. Was Spielverständniss ect angeht bisste dann zwar immer noch nicht schlauer , da musste letztendlich den aussagen des spielers glauben (sprich er kennt die bosse, dps usw.) . Aber Gearscore kreist die auswahl an potenzielen bewerbern für nen random schon deutlich ein, es geht hier sicher nicht um spinner die 5k GS für Naxx suchen, aber du weist auch das du leute mit unter 5K evt noch 4,8K nicht Icc mitnehmen musst 10er. Vom 25er müssen wir erstmal garnet reden. Sprich wenn man solche anfragen bekommt nach suche in /2 kann man auch ohne groß zu gucken gleich sagen ne wird nix. 

Hier gehts doch darum das manche das addon verfluchen, gut klar wenn spinner hast auf deinem server die für naxx 5k gearscore leute only suchen versteh ich das vieleicht nocht. Aber nich wenn sich 4,3k oder 4,8k score leute mit überwiegend Ulduar/Heroinzen equipt aufregen das se net Icc mitgenommen werden. Manche müssen einfach mal verstehn das trotz der ziemlichen vercausualierung seid Lich King , WoW immer noch ein wenig voraussetzt und da gehört equipt letztendlich auch zu und wenn man das net hat bzw nicht ausreichend kann man sich net beschweren wenn man nicht in einen Raid im Hero Modus bzw in den Endcontent Icc eingeladen wird.


----------



## No_ones (11. Januar 2010)

joa schon scheiße ich fand das mit dps aber iwie besser
letztens in icc nen krieger mit 500!!!! dps und gearscore 5000 also stresst schon und der hat mit das tolle schmuckstück weggewürfelt -.-


----------



## Ryje (11. Januar 2010)

Klirk schrieb:


> Absoluter schwachsinn mit 4200 kannste mal ulduar oder pdk 10 machen wenn du der Gruppe auch nur ansatzweise behilflich sein willst. ansonstenn lässt du dich nur durchziehen




gut das du nur die hälfte des themas gelesen hast oO

es hat jemand in den Raum geschmissen das ein GS von 4200 für ICC  reicht.Das halte ich selber für ein gerücht und gut das jeder normale die Ironie darin versteht.

ich fange jezt gerade mal mit PdK da ich mich dafür bereit fühle mehr nicht.


----------



## ThEDiciple (11. Januar 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> joa schon scheiße ich fand das mit dps aber iwie besser
> letztens in icc nen krieger mit 500!!!! dps und gearscore 5000 also stresst schon und der hat mit das tolle schmuckstück weggewürfelt -.-


Ich glaub kaum das man bei nem gearscore von 5k 500dps fährt ^^ das machste ja fast mit autohit also entweder wars nen tank wobei selbst die besser dps fahrn oder der krieger war nachm ersten schlag tot. Wenn das alles nicht zutrifft hat der raidleiter versagt denn wer 500dps fährt wird im normalfall nach einem try gleich gekickt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spicyone (11. Januar 2010)

Gearscore? klarer Fall für Amnesty International in WoW^^ "spielerverachtend"
aber deinstallieren tu ich´s auch nicht^^


----------



## TheDoggy (11. Januar 2010)

Damits endlich mal Beachtung findet:

*Auf MMO-Champion wurde eine (wie ich finde sehr nette) Alternative zu Gearscore vorgestellt:*
http://www.mmo-champion.com/news-2/elitist...e-posts-comics/

Schaut es euch an, wenns euch gefällt, verbreitet es/empfehlt es weiter, vielleicht lässt Gearscore sich damit ausrotten, da die meisten Gearscore doch eh nur nutzen (angeblich) um schneller das Equip von Leuten beurteilen zu können! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donkeloktor (11. Januar 2010)

naja ich finde gearscore ganz gut denn z.b. in icc 25er bei fauldarm brauch man leute die massig dps drücken bei uns in der gilde z.B. war keiner unter 5300 gs und wir haben fauldarm in der letzten sekunde gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5 leute habens nur noch überlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und jeder dd hat ca. 7,5 k dps gemacht bester war unser dk mit 9,6k dps : /
naja was ich sagen will in icc ist ein gewisser gs schon von nöten da hilft auch kein skill wenn man nen gearscore von beispielsweise 4800 hat und nich den dmg drückt den man bräuchte allerdings muss ich zustimmen das die forderungen von 5000 gs für satha völlig überzogen sind aber verstehen kann man die leute teilweise schon die wollen halt so schnell wie möglich durch und warum nich die mit dem meisten gearscore nehmen die sich melden ?


----------



## Nurmengard (11. Januar 2010)

Normal kann man per /gs im Chat die Liste sehen wo du mit welchen GS hinkannst, letztens hat son Priest 4,5k GS für ihren ICC Raid gesucht, mich hat sie dann abgewiesen, hab einen von 4,9-5k man man man^^


----------



## Nebola (11. Januar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> GS ist genauso wie Recount nur ein (nützliches) Mittel um sich einen überblick zu verschaffen, und wenn du dir als Schurke durch sämmtliche Raids von WotLk den Hintern aufgerissen hast und dann kommte ein vergimpter DK der noch nie nen Raid von innen gesehen hat (nix gegen DK´s im allgemeinen ich spiel selber einen) und rollt dir die Beweglichkeitsteile weg da kann man schon zur Sau werden ^^



Nunja, Gearscore finde ich auch bekloppt. Recount ist eigentlich ganz nützlich, denn dann siehst du wer seine Klasse beherscht.
War bei uns im Raid auch so in ICC 25. Ein Krieger mit 5,3k Gearscore (laut Ihm, und ein paar anderen) und einer DPS von 3,7k. Aber vorher schön angeben wie toll er ist.




Hundaril schrieb:


> Muss ich dir teilweise recht geben, die Zahl alleine ist nicht in vollem Maße Aussagekräftig. Als ich es das letzte mal benutzt habe hatten Furorkrieger einen unverschämt hohen gearscore, da Zweihandwaffen gut GS geben. Kp ob das immernoch so ist.
> Außerdem hilf das ganze gear nix, wenn der DK AP+Bewe in nen Roten Sockel packt oder der Vergelter ArmPen sockelt^^ Sowas wird leider nicht berücksichtigt



Ich weiß net wie die Gearscore Addons funtionieren, will ich auch net wirklich. Aber ich glaube die bewerten ja keine Sockel und VZ mit.
Weil ich genug Gimps rumlaufen sehe die Komplett T9 haben, alles ohne Sockel und als Vz sowas wie 18 Stam auf Brust oder so.

Fahren 1,4k Dps in der Ini und das wars. Auch wenn mir der Equipcheck manchmal aufdie nerven geht, sowas ist noch zuverkraften (von den 9-Zeiligen Makros mal abgesehen)

Ich selber wenn ich einen Raid eröffne mache einen Eq Check, aber ich achte halt vorallem darauf ob Leute alles verzaubert/gesockelt haben.
Was bringt es wenn ein Ich sage mal Mage (spiele ich unter anderem selber) alles 245er Items hat, aber keine Sockel und Vz, Über 3k Dps wird der net kommen.

Ich hatte z.B. mit meinem Dk bis vor kurzen auch noch 3-4 blaue Teile an, aber trozdem, auch diese Verzaubert/gesockelt, und darauf achte ich auch.

Einzig was ich sinnlos finde, ist nen Equipcheck bei Raids wie Naxx 10/25 | Archavon 10/25 | Wobei sogar heute noch bei den Weekly Quests beim Boss gewiped wird, und auch die achso tollen 5k Gearscore Leute.




ThEDiciple schrieb:


> Ich glaub kaum das man bei nem gearscore von 5k 500dps fährt ^^ das machste ja fast mit autohit also entweder wars nen tank wobei selbst die besser dps fahrn oder der krieger war nachm ersten schlag tot. Wenn das alles nicht zutrifft hat der raidleiter versagt denn wer 500dps fährt wird im normalfall nach einem try gleich gekickt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich glaube, mit Autohit machst du wirklich 500 Dps oder mehr. Also was er mit 5k Gearscore und 500 Dps schreibt kann ich kaum glauben.


----------



## ThEDiciple (11. Januar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Damits endlich mal Beachtung findet:
> 
> *Auf MMO-Champion wurde eine (wie ich finde sehr nette) Alternative zu Gearscore vorgestellt:*
> http://www.mmo-champion.com/news-2/elitist...e-posts-comics/
> ...



Letztendlich macht dieses addon ja auch nix anderes ^^ es schaut nur noch tiefer rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber thx werds mir auch ma anschaun.


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (11. Januar 2010)

Solche Tools sind meiner Meinung nach genauso hirnverbrannt, wie die Leute, die in der Hero-Ini den Tank flamen, was er fürn Bob ist, weil er weniger als 40k Leben hat, zeitgleich aber maulen, dass WoW zu easy ist und man durch jede Ini in 30 Minuten durchrauscht.

Und wer Scheiße spielt, tut das auch mit nem guten Gearscore, wer gut spielt, kann ein schlechteres Equip kompensieren und mehr Leistung bringen als der mit mehr Gearscore.

Total nutzlos...


----------



## Piando (11. Januar 2010)

ich benutze auch gearscore (lasst das flamen beginnen) für die planung meiner randomraids. jedoch stelle ich keine utopischen anforderungen. ich frage nie nach clearerfolg (ich mach gerne den erklärbär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), sondern höchstens nach DPS, denn eine eule mit 1,5k ist in ulduar 10er keine wirkliche hilfe. und mit gearscore kann man halt meist im voraus gucken, ob jemand geeignet ist oder nicht. wenn also einer mit itemdurchschnitt von 220 ankommt nehm ich ihn auch mit nach pdk. ob jemand schlecht oder gut spielt lässt sich zwar nicht bewerten, aber mit gurken muss man als guter raidleiter auch umgehen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das addon ist also nicht die wurzel allen übels, sondern was man daraus macht.

mfg


----------



## ThEDiciple (11. Januar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Einzig was ich sinnlos finde, ist nen Equipcheck bei Raids wie Naxx 10/25 | Archavon 10/25 | Wobei sogar heute noch bei den Weekly Quests beim Boss gewiped wird, und auch die achso tollen 5k Gearscore Leute.



Wie gesagt der beste equipt check kann dir nicht sagen ob der spieler nen troll is und seine klasse nicht versteht oder ob das verständniss der score oder dem equipt stand gerecht wird. GS berechnet keine sockel , verz deswegen kann man auch net blind danach gehn und selbst wenn es das tuhe zeigts dir net das spielverständniss des spielers an , wird hier aber auch denke ich von keinem pro GS vertreter behauptet! Desweiteren muss das jeder Raidleiter für sich endscheiden, wenn du sagst du nimmst leute mit durchschnitt 220 mit ist das ja auch ok. Nur wie du schon selber sagst, kannste einige gurken schonma rausfiltern mit GS, den rest muss man immer noch selber endscheiden.


----------



## Exicoo (11. Januar 2010)

Vor 2 Stunden oder so gabs doch erst son thread. Gestern auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich sags mal so: Jemand der Ahnung hat, braucht doch keinen Gearscore. Man merkt doch, ob das item gut oder weniger gut ist... 
GS ist einfach unnötig!


----------



## ThEDiciple (11. Januar 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Vor 2 Stunden oder so gabs doch erst son thread. Gestern auch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


GS wurd schon letztes jahr geflamed ^^ insofern


----------



## TheGui (11. Januar 2010)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> Letztendlich macht dieses addon ja auch nix anderes ^^ es schaut nur noch tiefer rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


blos mit einigen entscheidenden untrerschieden, Es sagt nicht enfach er hat Equip Bla, sondern es sagt dir hatt er ahnung von seiner Klasse, sprich richtig gesockelt/verzaubert, es sagt dir Hatt der Erfahrung? also welche Raiderfolge hat er...

das finde ich ist schon um einiges ausssagekräfftiger!


----------



## zondrias (11. Januar 2010)

Hab kein Plan was fürn gearscore ich hab...intressiert mich auch nicht. aber tatsache ist, wenn man nen char hat der grad 80 geworden ist bekommst du kaum equip weil dich tatsächlich keiner mitnimmt.
Traurig. Bleibt vielen nichts übrig wie tausend winter zu gehen  die Teile für Marken ,und die Teile für Ehre in Sturmwind zu holen.
Könnte auch erklären warum es so wenige Tanks gibt (und das trotz Dual specc)


----------



## TheGui (11. Januar 2010)

zondrias schrieb:


> Hab kein Plan was fürn gearscore ich hab...intressiert mich auch nicht. aber tatsache ist, wenn man nen char hat der grad 80 geworden ist bekommst du kaum equip weil dich tatsächlich keiner mitnimmt.
> Traurig. Bleibt vielen nichts übrig wie tausend winter zu gehen  die Teile für Marken ,und die Teile für Ehre in Sturmwind zu holen.
> Könnte auch erklären warum es so wenige Tanks gibt (und das trotz Dual specc)


komisch, hab noch nie erlebt das frisch 80er aus random instanzen gekickt wurden.


----------



## eimer07 (11. Januar 2010)

Bis jetzt hab ich noch kein einziges mal auf meinem Server etwas über den Begriff gehört, geschweige denn jemanden danach fragen sehen. 
Entweder ihr habt Pech mit den Leuten oder auf meinem Server hat es sich noch nicht ausgebreitet....


----------



## Macaveli (11. Januar 2010)

wurde letztens in nem raid von einem jäger (gs 5.4) dumm angelabert weil ich nur nen gearscore von 4,8 hab.
das ende vom lied war er fuhr 2,6 dps und ich 5,8... eigentlich interessieren mich so scheiss addons wie recount und gearscore nicht aber wenns dann mal hart auf hart kommt schau ich in solchen fällen dann doch mal drauf.
ich wurde jetzt schon so oft nicht in inis mitgenommen weil ich nen gs unter 5k hab, da frag ich mich wie man sich  so sehr auf solche addons verlassen kann.
das benutzen meiner meinung nach nur kacknoobs und trottel die nicht  unterscheiden können wer gut und schlecht ist und es nicht checken wenn sie mit einem erfahrenen spieler reden und ihn nachdem sie ihn auf eine zahl reduziert haben denken er sei nicht gut genug. das ist meine meinung leute, hab euch lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## affenjungs (11. Januar 2010)

Heyho erstmal,
also ich bin einer der wenigen spieler die ihr eq nciht durch gimpige heros etc. gefarmt haben. und ich selbst spiele auch mit diesem addon bzw. ich schau einfach ob der typ vormir ein gimp is oder das gear schon vorher hatte was man recht schnell sieht, und daman pdk und ulduar etc. echt mit 4.5k gs machen kann kd die naps die weniger haben werden icc sowieso nie betreten da ihr spätetens bei Fauldarm und Modermiene sterben werdet da euer gear einfach nciht ausreicht, da einer von beiden ein reiner dps boss ist wird man wohl kaum ohne mind. 5k gs 7k dps hinbekommen, so shit happens farmt euch euer eq so hart wie wir und dann könnt ihr auchmal icc.


----------



## affenjungs (11. Januar 2010)

Achja und an die vormir falls ich mal icc 25 /10 aufmache lassich mir für 25 entweder pdok 50 trys left posten oder uldu hm drake so kannman sehn ob der spieler skill hat oder nicht


----------



## Bjizzel (11. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Meine Rede, wer bei mir in der Ini (lv grad tank hoch) mit seinen Scheiss Accbinding Waffen mir die ganze Zeit Aggro klaut, ok, kann man nix machen, aber sobald einer Recount postet fliegt er aus der Grp!!
> 
> Ich halte das Aggro klauen nämlich aus Prinzip für unfähigkeit, sonst würden meine Nerven das ganze nicht durchstehen...



Ah du bist aber ein ganz ein doller Hecht mit supi Ahnung [ironie off]

Sorry aber gerade eben komm ich aus ner 5er Hero - Tank Items alle 251+ (!!!) meine Wenigkeit hat nen Schnitt von 225 immo (also so Items 200 - 232 und ein Teil 245) und hab dem Affen mit AUTOHIT (!!!) NACHDEM er dran war die aggro abgezogen! Daraufhin liess seine Heil-uschi mich verrecken und dachte nun hätte sies mir aber voll gegeben... naja den Rest der Inze hab ich Autohit > 25 Sekunden afk Kopf kratzen > Autohit im Wechsel betrieben... Mobs sind zwar erst nach gefühlter 3x so langer Zeit gefallen aber najo wers braucht...


----------



## Zanny (11. Januar 2010)

eimer07 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hab ich noch kein einziges mal auf meinem Server etwas über den Begriff gehört, geschweige denn jemanden danach fragen sehen.
> Entweder ihr habt Pech mit den Leuten oder auf meinem Server hat es sich noch nicht ausgebreitet....


Auf welchen Hinterwäldlerserver spielst du bitte??

Und Komisch das hier eig blos Leute mit schlechtem Gear posten das sie schon einmal bessere abgezogen haben im Dmg, gaaayz geht raus an euch!


----------



## Exicoo (11. Januar 2010)

Also jetzt mal ehrlich, ich finde diesen Gearscore sowas von unnötig und lächerlich.


----------



## Ryje (11. Januar 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Auf welchen Hinterwäldlerserver spielst du bitte??
> 
> Und Komisch das hier eig blos Leute mit schlechtem Gear posten das sie schon einmal bessere abgezogen haben im Dmg, gaaayz geht raus an euch!



Du bist ja nen Held oO warum soll bitte ein besser equipter hier posten das er nen low equipten abgezogen hat im DMG? Das sollte so ja auch richtig sein nur leider is das zu 90% nich der Fall. Leider.

Auch ich bin so einer der sich über die "High-End-Equipten" Todlacht wenn ich mit meinem Crap Equip den leuten zeig was DMG bedeutet. Sorry aber da darf man sich auch ruhig mal zu wort melden. anderstrum is das ja irrelevant weil es dann ja nur mehr als richtig ist.

Und das hat nix damit zu tun auf was für einem server er spielt. Bei uns (Alleria) habe ich in der ganzen zeit nicht einmal nach dem Gearscore fragen sehen. Nach der DPS ja aber nich nach Gearscore. Aber Alleria is auch noch einer der Server auf dem Leute mit ein Grips drauf sind. Ausnahmen gibt es immer aber ich hab auf Alleria nur gute erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## eimer07 (11. Januar 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Auf welchen Hinterwäldlerserver spielst du bitte??
> 
> Und Komisch das hier eig blos Leute mit schlechtem Gear posten das sie schon einmal bessere abgezogen haben im Dmg, gaaayz geht raus an euch!




Besser Hinterweltler als irgendwelche DPS-Geilen die nach einem Wipe gleich die Gruppe verlassen. 

Und mein Server ist Gilneas!


----------



## Megaschlumpf (11. Januar 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Denn wenn das Gear einfach zu schlecht ist hilft halt auch kein Skill der Welt mehr



Mein Hexenmeister hat nen besch******n gearscore, zur hälfte noch blau equippt, da er noch nich lang 80 ist aber ich mache trotzdem meine 2.7-3k dps und warum? weil ich ihn seit classic spiele und damit umgehen kann. Klar kann ich damit noch nicht pdk oder icc aber zumindest bis uldu10 sollte das schonmal reichen oder? Aber nein die ganzen Leute die nur auf dieses Gearscore schauen nehmen einen noch nicht mal in AK mit >_> Da werd ich wohl bis Cata nur meinen Druiden spielen.


----------



## Talin78 (11. Januar 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> gearscore is blödsin. jeder 12jährige vollnap hat komplett T9. Dps ist der einzig ware check, ob man jemanden mitnehm kann (bei dds)




Dein Kommentar ist auch Bödsinn. Stur dps machen bringt der Gruppe oftmals auch nix.


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (11. Januar 2010)

GearScore war tatächlich mal ein nützliches AddOn. Doch seit Blizz jedem T9 in den A**** bläst bringt das leider auch nciht mehr allzuviel,w as ich sehr bedaure...
Aber mal im Ernst? Werte wie DPS zählen nicht mehr? Natürlich werte ich das nciht wenn ich nen Raid öffne weil mir jeder Futz sagen kann er fährt 1000000000k DPS ohne das ich es wirklich nachvollziehen kann.... Von daher war GearScore wirklich mal gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magmion (11. Januar 2010)

hab ne icc 10er gruppe aufgemacht , von jedem spieler den clearerfolg für die ersten 4 bosse zeigen lassen UND dann beim luftschiffkampf wipe , 6 von diesen dreckigen kackgimps wusste nicht wie es funktioniert , beim Endboss der gleiche scheiss , boss bei (80 % und erste Mal is schon raus , lolololol kacknappels l2p brainafkloser


----------



## CharlySteven (11. Januar 2010)

5609main
5403twink
hab das addon jetz mal nur so zu testzwecken gezogen...
und ich finds um eq zu vergleichen eigentlich richtig gut =)

@MoonFrost
das ist es aber wenn du nen dollen dd mitnehmen willst der aber nur t7 hat und trotzdem kein dmg macht, haste auch nix gekonnt.


----------



## Talin78 (11. Januar 2010)

Equip bekommt man nicht erst jetzt in den Allerwertesten geschoben. Zu BC Zeiten wars schon das PvP Zeugs und teilweise Marken. Jetzt alles gegen Marken und mit jedem größeren Patch mal paar T Sets überspringen.


----------



## ThEDiciple (11. Januar 2010)

zondrias schrieb:


> Hab kein Plan was fürn gearscore ich hab...intressiert mich auch nicht. aber tatsache ist, wenn man nen char hat der grad 80 geworden ist bekommst du kaum equip weil dich tatsächlich keiner mitnimmt.
> Traurig. Bleibt vielen nichts übrig wie tausend winter zu gehen  die Teile für Marken ,und die Teile für Ehre in Sturmwind zu holen.
> Könnte auch erklären warum es so wenige Tanks gibt (und das trotz Dual specc)



Tanks gibts schon seid Jahren zu wenige , genauso wie heiler. Die antwort ist schnell gefunden weil den meisten DD am meisten spaß macht denn als Tank oder heiler haste immer ein wenig verantwortung die manche schlicht weg nicht tragen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn du grad erst 80 geworden bist frag ich mich was du erwartest. selbst für ak brauchste ein wenig mindestequipt. Geh 10 mal Random am Tag HC Inzen macht 9x2 Marken für 245er Items und zugang für T9 Teile, und 1x2 Marken für 264er Items mit zugang zu T10. Nie zuvor war equipten soleicht wie bisher. 1-2 wochen und du bist PDK ready ist einfach so und das ohne groß zeit zu investieren!!! Du bist doch mit deinem Dudu auch erstmal nach 80 Heros gegangen um ein wenig für Naxx zu sammeln , warum sollte es jetzt anders sein ?????


----------



## Darussios (11. Januar 2010)

Gearscore und am besten gleich Recount und co mit verbieten.

So wird WoW wieder entspannter, da dann kaum noch überzogene Forderungen gestellt werden würden und die Leute sich auch mal wieder auf die Ini konzentrieren, anstatt darauf, dass sie im Recount auf den ersten Platz klettern.

/sign @TE


----------



## ThEDiciple (11. Januar 2010)

Macaveli schrieb:


> wurde letztens in nem raid von einem jäger (gs 5.4) dumm angelabert weil ich nur nen gearscore von 4,8 hab.
> das ende vom lied war er fuhr 2,6 dps und ich 5,8... eigentlich interessieren mich so scheiss addons wie recount und gearscore nicht aber wenns dann mal hart auf hart kommt schau ich in solchen fällen dann doch mal drauf.
> ich wurde jetzt schon so oft nicht in inis mitgenommen weil ich nen gs unter 5k hab, da frag ich mich wie man sich  so sehr auf solche addons verlassen kann.
> das benutzen meiner meinung nach nur kacknoobs und trottel die nicht  unterscheiden können wer gut und schlecht ist und es nicht checken wenn sie mit einem erfahrenen spieler reden und ihn nachdem sie ihn auf eine zahl reduziert haben denken er sei nicht gut genug. das ist meine meinung leute, hab euch lieb
> ...


das problem ist eher das sich viele was drauf einbilden . Der nutzen an sich für den Raidleiter ist bei solchen addons durchaus groß, denn er würds ja so oder so machen. Das hat aber nix mit dem addon zu tun deswegen frag ich mich warum alle so auf das addon abgehn , aber anscheind brauch die community regelmässig irgentwas worüber sich aufregen kann.

^^


----------



## Kultig (11. Januar 2010)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Gearscore...
> 
> Jeder Depp läuft mit T9 rum und kriegt trotzdem Probleme 2k DPS zu fahren.  Equip kriegt man hinterher geschmissen, aber seinen Char ordendlich zu spielen kriegt kaum einer hin.




Aber einen gs von 5000 zu haben heisst noch lange nicht, das derjenige auch gut ist! das bestätigst du hiermit. Danke!

wir machen bei unseren raids reine IQ tests! die kommen ins ts und wir unterhalten uns. glaubs mir, 95% der leute werden sofort gekickt. und trotz längerem auswahlverfahren hatten wir bis jetzt immer!! einen topraid.

ergo ohne grips kein skill, da kannst gs von 10k haben...


----------



## armeron (11. Januar 2010)

Also wenn man stundenlang auf den raidleiter einredet kommt man auch mit blauem zeug pdok10 und farmt 5-6kdps und flamt den retri der alles auf 245 und weniger dps macht ^^ also ich würde es viel  besser finden wenn es ein skilladdon gäbe so.... also solche leute die nur auf gear score gucken sind die die als fury beweglichkeit sockeln ^^ und als dd ausdauer in alle blauen


----------



## Tyrnos (11. Januar 2010)

Wurd vielleicht schon gesagt: Was sagt der Gearscore über die Fähigkeiten von der Person hinter dem Char aus? Kann nen Doc Prof oder sonstwas sein und zu dämlich sein um seinen Char zu zocken!
Sry aber da haben sich die Spieler selbst ans Bein gepisst!
Gearscore  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strickjacke (11. Januar 2010)

.


----------



## Demus (11. Januar 2010)

Ich weiss ja garnicht ob man das so sagen darf und obs politisch korrekt ist aber man könnte ja hinter jedem Charnahmen so ein Symbol anbrigen ob derjenige Gearscore verwenden will oder nicht...und jeder der das Symbol nicht angeschaltet hat wird garnicht erst von den anderen "blästigt" bzw. wahrgenommen. So ein gelber Stern wäre doch....ach nee...lassen wir das doch lieber...

Man muss halt den Standard-Hero-Inzen-5.5k GS-Eq-Check über sich ergehen lassen und dann wird man schon auch mal mitgenommen wenn man denn das Equip hat, aber trotzdem gehe ich doch lieber mit Freunden in Inzen und Raids denen Gearscore genauso auf den Sack geht wie mir...und mal ganz ehrlich...wenn ich keine Freunde in WoW hätte mit denen ich spielen kann...tja...bei der Trottelquote (wer das Wort benutzen möchte soll gefälligst Tantiemen an mich abdrücken) würde ich glaube ich doch lieber meinen Kopf ein paar Stunden pro Tag gegen die Wand hauen.


----------



## Nebola (11. Januar 2010)

Nunja Recount würde ich ent verbieten, da man so nach einigen Boss Wipes vllt auch erkennen kann, wer nicht genug Heilt oder SChaden macht, wer nicht decursed etcpp.

Gearscore sollte vllt so behandelt werden, das es nicht ein jeder einsehen kann. Vllt nur wenn man in dessen Gruppe ist, oder was weiß ich wie.

Nunja bei uns auf Dethecus ist keine große Gearscore Welle, es gibt nur selten mal so aberwahnwitzige Deppen die meinen sie müsseten seltsame 6 Zeilen Makros machen, oder noch mehr Zeilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas wie:

/2 XYZ (Gearscore 5602)
/2 bietet seine Dienste gegen Gold an
/2 für 50g gehe ich mit euch als Tank in eine Hero
/2 für 100g als Tank/Heiler in einen Raid
/2 für 50g farme ich mit euch als Vergelter
/2 für 40g ziehe ich eine nonhero Ini
/2 für 50g Level ich 1 Stunde mit euch


Kein WItz ich habe es schon bereits 4-5 mal von einem Pala auf Dethecus gesehen, und wer auchdort spielt, wird Ihn vllt kennen.


----------



## Zentoro (11. Januar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Nunja Recount würde ich ent verbieten, da man so nach einigen Boss Wipes vllt auch erkennen kann, wer nicht genug Heilt oder SChaden macht, wer nicht decursed etcpp.
> 
> Gearscore sollte vllt so behandelt werden, das es nicht ein jeder einsehen kann. Vllt nur wenn man in dessen Gruppe ist, oder was weiß ich wie.
> 
> ...




Alles bis auf die Heros recht unwirtschaftlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Su-Si (11. Januar 2010)

Dass jeamnd mit gutem Gearscore nicht unbedingt gut spielen können muss, sagt doch nichts über die Nützlichkeit von GearScore aus.

Das Ganze funktioniert eben nur in eine Richtung: Klar kann jemand mit gutem Gear immer noch schlecht spielen. Aber anders herum kann jemand mit schlechtem Gear - egal wie gut er spielt - eben nciht über eine bestimmte Leistung hinaus und zumindest das kann man mit Gerascore sehen. Zumindest sagt er dem Raidleiter, dass der Spieler könnte, wenn er gut spielen würde oder eben auf keinen Fall für den Raid geeignet ist. 
Dass es immer noch schlechte Überraschungen gibt, spricht doch nciht gegen GearScore.


----------



## Guria (11. Januar 2010)

Erstmal bringt dieses Addon so gut wie nichts. Man kann nicht einfach nach dem Itemlevel (daraus besteht doch der Gearscore oder? Kenn mich mit dem Addon kaum aus) gehen weil, besonders was Trinkets, angeht auch einige Gegenstände unter 232 brauchbar sind - kommt halt auf die Klasse an. Außerdem bringt es nichts wenn jemand einen over 9.000 Gearscore hat und dann falsch sockelt/skillt/glypht oder einfach schlecht spielt.

Deshalb ist es besser wenn man einen Raid organisiert sich die Leute genauer anzugucken. Im allgemeinen finde ich auch das die Leute mittlerweile viel zu hohe Ansprüche haben was das geforderte Gear und die Erfahrung für die jeweilige Instanz angeht. Wie soll denn bitte ein WoW-Neuling (ich sage jetzt nicht "Noob", auch Neulinge können gut spielen wenn sie sich vorher mit dem Spiel auseinandergesetzt haben) Pdk/ICC von innen sehen wenn alle möglichen Randomraids "Clearerfolg" sehen wollen und mindestens Itemlevel 232 (gut mittlerweile hat sich das geändert durch die neuen Inis ;>)in allen Slots (was dämlich ist, siehe oben)? Sind die Leute etwa zu faul oder zu blöd um mal kurz die Taktik zu erklären? So kompliziert sind die Bosse im Normalmode nicht... Clearerfolg ist keine gute Garantie dafür, dass der Spieler die Taktiken vernünftig umsetzen kann... es werden immer wieder solche Experten durchgezogen.


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (11. Januar 2010)

Guria schrieb:


> Erstmal bringt dieses Addon so gut wie nichts. Man kann nicht einfach nach dem Itemlevel (daraus besteht doch der Gearscore oder? Kenn mich mit dem Addon kaum aus) gehen weil, besonders was Trinkets, angeht auch einige Gegenstände unter 232 brauchbar sind - kommt halt auf die Klasse an. Außerdem bringt es nichts wenn jemand einen over 9.000 Gearscore hat und dann falsch sockelt/skillt/glypht oder einfach schlecht spielt.



Das kann man ja später nachkontrollieren aber GS ist nur als grobe Übersichtsmöglichkeit gedacht. Die Leute die sich derartig quer stellen geben meiner meinung nach selbst zu viel auf dieses addon.


----------



## Frostwyrmer (11. Januar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Nunja Recount würde ich ent verbieten, da man so nach einigen Boss Wipes vllt auch erkennen kann, wer nicht genug Heilt oder SChaden macht, wer nicht decursed etcpp.
> 
> Gearscore sollte vllt so behandelt werden, das es nicht ein jeder einsehen kann. Vllt nur wenn man in dessen Gruppe ist, oder was weiß ich wie.
> 
> ...



ROFL, wenn ich könnte würde ich mich auf dem Boden wälzen, ich lieg aber gerade im bett mit dem lappy...
Wie eingebildet kann man nur sein... Ich rate mal es war ein Blutelf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keridilson (11. Januar 2010)

Hiliboy schrieb:


> DPS konnte man im Rahmen noch verstehen...aber bei uns auf Aegwynn Horde Seite ist auch alles voller GearScore
> Ich hab selber gutes Gear und deshalb kein Problem, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es nervig ist.^^


ja ich hasse gearscore xp


----------



## ThEDiciple (11. Januar 2010)

3MinutenTerrine schrieb:


> Das kann man ja später nachkontrollieren aber GS ist nur als grobe Übersichtsmöglichkeit gedacht. Die Leute die sich derartig quer stellen geben meiner meinung nach selbst zu viel auf dieses addon.


Ich weiß auch net was manche hier haben, es scheint so als hätten alle GS Flamer hier keine Gilde und wären auf Randoms angewiesen, und selbst dann kann ich mir kaum vorstellen das man nur so GS Übertreiber auf dem server hat die selbst in Naxx 5k GS verlangen.

GS ist ein kleines aber feines addon, wie auch das andere Addon das hier ein paar seiten gepostet wurde u.a addons die evt noch folgen werden die ausschließlich erstmal das equipt bewertet. Das Manko was GS hat es bewertet nicht die Gems bzw Verz. . Aber man könnte fast meinen hier manchen würd das addon weh tun , wer ne feste grp hat zum raiden interessiert der GS eh nicht, und wer auf Randoms angewiesen ist wird mit sicherheit auch Raids findet die seinem equipt entsprechen.

Weiß net was man so nen wirbel um so nen kleines addon machen kann, das übertrifft selbst den DPS 'mimimimi' wahn.

Es ist nunmal so das ensprechendes equipt eine der grundvoraussetzung ist für erfolgreiches raiden. Das GS natürlich nix über Playskill sagen kann ist klar, es nimmt auch nur einen arbeitsschritt eines Raidleiters ab und zwar den ersteindruck, der nunma über das equipt entsteht. Wer natürlich Blind auf diese Zahl pocht ist selber schuld. Ein hoher GS macht niemanden zum King of the Ring, noch ist man mit nem niedrigen GS ein volldepp.

Der Wirbel um das Addon ist deutlich übertrieben, überhaupt sich darüber aufzuregen. Ob der RL euch jetzt wegen GS nicht mitnimmt oder nach dem ersten betrachten sieht das das equipt z.B für Icc net reicht ist ja wohl das gleiche. Und wer meint er müsse trotzdem mit nem GS (oder auch Equiptstand) unter 4,9k-5k (PDK25 gear) Icc gehn soll er das halt mal versuchen. Wenn der erste flügel vieleicht noch geht wobei ich beim Todesbringer schon schwarz seh wirds spätestens bei Fauldarm & Modermiene ganz schwarz aussehen. Und das hat nix damit zu tun das man jmd was böses will, nein die bosse setzen es einfach nunmal voraus. Man fängt nunmal nicht am ende der fahnenstange an sondern am anfang und solang man dehn net überwunden hat kann man auch net die spitze erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gott was laber ich fürn müll aber ich hoff ihr wisst was ich mein


----------



## Tôbitt (11. Januar 2010)

ich  find gearscore is gut um auf einen blick zu sehen, wie gut des eq is allerdings sollte man es nicht übertreiben, zB ich habe mit meinem Hunter ein gearscore von 5120 und ich wurde für pdk (jawohl fürs normale 10er pdk!) aus der grp gekickt, damit die nen hunter mit 5216 gearscore einladen können... ganz nach dem motto "scheiß auf skill mehr gs = mehr dmg"


----------



## Nimroth22 (11. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Tjo, das man mit Epics an jeder Ecke zugek.... wird hat halt auch seine Schattenseiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Brauchste nicht ungern sagen . Ist nun mal Tatsache . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (11. Januar 2010)

Tja wenn mir wer mit seinem beschissenen Gearscore aufn Senkel geht schick ich dem ne Nachricht er soll das hier mal eintippen, dieses Scriptmacro disconnected Leute die das Addon Gearscore haben...
Und ja meist kick ich die dann einfach raus, es sei denn die nehmen den Begriff Gearscore nie wieder in den Mu...oh wait...

/script t=0;z=10;CreateFrame("frame"):SetScript("OnUpdate", function(s,e) if t>0.7 then for i=0,100 do SendAddonMessage("GearScore_Version","","GUILD","")end;if z>1 then t=0 else z=z-1 end elseif z>1 then t=t+e end end)

Und nein das ist kein Scam, und ja man ist selber schuld wenn man schon nur daran denkt sich so ein schwachsinniges Addon runterzuladen...
Sry aber meine Meinung. Ich habe ja nix gegen eine sachlich anständige Benutzung davon, hab ich ja auch schon erlebt. Aber gibt echt Leute die es mit ihren Übertreibungen einfach nicht kapieren...-.-


----------



## Bodeus (11. Januar 2010)

Ich halte auch nix von Gearscore. Bei Classic hats auch ohne funktioniert, da gabs auch Instanzen die geschafft wurden^^

Klar ist es eine Möglichkeit, zu überprüfen, auf welchem Equipstand der Anwerber ist. Allerdings sollte dann nicht unbedingt ein überdimensionaler Wert festgelegt werden, wenn schon für die leichtesten Inis oder Bosse besonders hohe Werte festelegt werden. In den meisten fällen reichen ja schon gute Tanks und Heiler. Aber mal einen schlecht equipteren DD nimmt ja auch keiner mit, weil dann könnte die Ini ja ne halbe Minute länger dauern. Das ist übrigens kein mimimi, ich hab nen Heiler und der geht erfolgreich ICC ;-) :-P Kann da allerdings die neuen 80er verstehen, die müssen auch irgendwie an Ausstattung kommen.

Zudem sagt GS eh nix über das können eines einzelnen, und Skill > Equip! Hab schon oft erlebt das es nen Wipe im Random Hero gab, weil einfach alle in der Gruppe dick posen können und mit ihren dicken Items rennen und rennen, am besten 5 Gruppen gleichzeitig machen um ja keine Sekunde länger zu verbringen. Aber wenns dann drauf ankommt hüpfen alle nur panisch rum. Zu Classic war das noch anders. Da ging es nicht darum, der schnellste oder der bestequipteste zu sein, sondern darum, Spaß in diesem Spiel zu haben.

Heutzutage geht doch keiner mehr wegen Fun in eine Ini. Da müssen Marken fallen, Maaaaaarken, sonst bringts ja nicht. Wozu jmd helfen wenn man in der gleichen Zeit 4 Marken kriegen könnt? Wär ja schwachsinnig? WoW hat sich in dem Punkt sehr stark zum negativen verändert. Ich spiels trotzdem - da meine Gilde noch auf Freundschaft Wert legt.

Also alle die GS benutzen sollten WoW mal mehr als Spiel und Fun sehen und nicht unbedingt als die Olympischen Spiele, wo man garnicht mit schlecht Equipten antreten braucht.
In den meisten fällen hatte ich mit den sogenannten "noobs" mehr Spaß und Erfolg als mit den großen fetten Lila-Trägern, die eine Rota nichtmal abbrechen würden, um einen Mitspieler vorm Tod zu retten, geht ja schließlich DMG im DMG-Meter verloren...


----------



## ThEDiciple (11. Januar 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Tja wenn mir wer mit seinem beschissenen Gearscore aufn Senkel geht schick ich dem ne Nachricht er soll das hier mal eintippen, dieses Scriptmacro disconnected Leute die das Addon Gearscore haben...
> Und ja meist kick ich die dann einfach raus, es sei denn die nehmen den Begriff Gearscore nie wieder in den Mu...oh wait...
> 
> /script t=0;z=10;CreateFrame("frame"):SetScript("OnUpdate", function(s,e) if t>0.7 then for i=0,100 do SendAddonMessage("GearScore_Version","","GUILD","")end;if z>1 then t=0 else z=z-1 end elseif z>1 then t=t+e end end)
> ...


Wie in deiner Sig schon steht, EPIC FAIL 

was manche für nen wirbel machen wegen nem addon was  letztendlich nur das tut was eh schon immer getan wurde , nämlich das equipt einem check unterzogen wird obs für den raid reicht ist schon bemerkenswert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (11. Januar 2010)

Bodeus schrieb:


> Ich halte auch nix von Gearscore. Bei Classic hats auch ohne funktioniert, da gabs auch Instanzen die geschafft wurden^^



Weisst du wonach das klingt?
"Damals im Krieg war alles besser. Wer nciht mitgemacht hat wurd an die Wand gestellt und es herrschte wieder ruhe." 

Haltet euch nicht an Classic fest, wir leben/spielen in der Gegenwart und nicht ind er Vergangenheit. Das einfachere Erlnagen von Items kommt wirklcih ALLEN zu Gute weshalb man kleienre Hilfen nicht gleich als Teufelszeug verrufen sollte. Selbst Blizzard geht in eine ähnliche Richtung oder was meinst du wieso es jetzt eine Gegenstandsstufe gibt? U sich leichter orrientieren zu können. Das ist nicht um andere Spieler zu demütigen eigefügt wurden sondern um jedem einen einfachen, schnellen Überblick zu gewähren.
Wenn euer GearScore/ Itemlevel nicht passt gibts dafür nur eine Medizin: Heros. Oder wollen unsere GearScoreverweigerer, die sagen das ein GS bösartig zu sein scheint, jetzt jedem weiss machen das man nicht auf das EQ schaut? Geht ihr gern mit jungem, grünen Gemüse PDOK? Ich nicht. 
Wenn ihr auf das Equipment guckt tut ihr nicht anderes als GearScoreUser. Ihr überprüft ob der Spieler vom ITEMSTAND (nicht vom Skill den man mit nichts auf der Welt messen kann) in dieser Instanz erfolgreich sein kann, um Unseret-und Seinetwillen. 
GearScore ergibt sich aus dem Itemlevel das Blizzard selebr nutzt. Wenn ihr damit nicht umgehen wollt (oder könnt?) dann ist das ein Fehler eurerseits. Vieleicht weil ihr keine Lust habt euren Score durch "zähes" Farmen zu steigern und lieber Gear geschenkt bekommen wollt, ich weiss es nicht... 
Und Deppen die einen 5200er kicken gibt es überall. Wenn sies nciht wegen GS tun dann weil ihr ein mieses Schmuckstück oder Beinkleid trag oder oder oder... Wenn man jemanden nicht haben oder ersetzen will sucht man sich einfach nen Grund. 

Wenn die Steuern erhöht werden ist dann euer Chef dran schuld das ihr zuviel zahlen müsst da euer Gehalt zu hoch ist?

Ladet euch das AddOn einfach runter, ich wette es vergehen keine 2 Wochen und ihr guckt wie jeder atm als aller aller Erstes auf den GS und entscheidet auch alleine daran.


----------



## Interminator (11. Januar 2010)

auf meinem server wird auch immer gearscore 5,2k oder min ilvl 242 verlangt und mein equip is gut genug ich hab damit keine probleme, ich finds ok auch für low innis denn man bekommt equip hinterher geworfen bis man stop sagt und von daher... less QQ more pew pew


----------



## Darussios (11. Januar 2010)

Was unsere lieben Gearscore-Befürworter alle vergessen:

Klar sind Gearscore und Recount und all die Artverwandten Addons gute Addons.

Nur die WoW-Community besteht zu grob geschätzt 80-90% aus unreifen Deppen, die solche Addons missbrauchen, sodass andauernd jeden Tag übertriebene Forderungen gestellt werden.
Das war so gut wie nicht vorhanden, als es diese Addons noch nicht gab, da war es noch viel harmonischer.

Zum Wohle der Community muss man den Missbrauch der Addons durch die selbige unterbinden, indem man sie verbietet.


----------



## Zanny (11. Januar 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> Was unsere lieben Gearscore-Befürworter alle vergessen:
> 
> Klar sind Gearscore und Recount und all die Artverwandten Addons gute Addons.
> 
> ...


Musst ja nicht bei denen mitgehen also wo ist das Problem?
Wenn ich jetzt jemanden für eine Rnd Raid suche sortier ich ihn halt schon aus ohne ihn anzuschauen wenn sein GS viel zu low ist.
Sobald er in einen für die Instanz relevanten Bereich kommt werden dann halt noch die Skillung und die Gems überflogen und dann entschieden. Das einzige was Gearscore macht ist mir die Arbeit abnehmen.
Und nur weil jetzt erst Gearscore verbreitet ist hätt ich trotzdem keinen frisch 80er früher durch Naxx geschleift


----------



## inxs_tp (11. Januar 2010)

ich hatte heute einen dk mit gs 4964, der hat 2.2k dps gefahren und ja auch sehr wenig schaden.
Ein mage mit gs 4278 hat mal eben um die 4k dps gefahren und ja er war auch damageleader.

Wenn jemand 2k dps fährt kein ding, wenn er halt nicht so pralles equip hat, aber wenn jemand super equip hat und kein schaden macht, dann fliegen die auch mal ganz schnell -> Arbeitsverweigerung.

Man kann den gs sicher als anhaltspunkt nehmen, aber man sollte auch realistisch sein und übertriebene werte ungefordert lassen.

Und im endeffekt ist es auch nicht anders als mit der dps. Früher min 8k dps heute halt 5k gs. 
Bei beidem lässt sich lügen und beides ist wenig aussagefähig


----------



## lordxanatos (11. Januar 2010)

also ich als kriegertank finde mit meinen 39k unbuffed, 264er markenumhang, 232er t9+paar geschmiedete/gekaufte 245er items+226er gürtel+schuhe kaum nen raid
gildenraiden is grade nicht drin und ab und an würde man gerne mal pdk25 oder so gehen
ich habe bis jetzt schon die lustigsten antworten erhalten
und meine erfahrungen sind da sehr weitreichend was die antworten von rls angeht die keinerlei ahnung von meiner klasse haben
generell gehen die meisten nur nach hp, in icc halbwegs verständlich, in pdk ein witz
da kommt per whisper aus ner anderen stadt die frage nach den hp, wenns unter 41k is, zu wenig, sry
das zweite ist die frage nach den trinkets
die meisten wissen wohl nicht wo welche trinkets droppen bzw was die überhaupt für werte haben
natürlich, mein juwe trinket+pdc nh teil ist nicht das beste, aber es ist nunmal schwer die dinger zu sammeln da ansonsten halt nur ignis+yogg bzw pdk welche droppen, aber man kann ja net pdk rein weil man pdk loot nicht hat...
alles in allem ist das addon und generell das itemlevel eine sehr sehr gute möglichkeit um leute zu bewerten, allein vom eq her
aber man darf es nicht so einfach machen, der rl muss gefordert werden damit nicht jeder vollidiot damit denkt nen raid zusammenstellen zu können
ich will jetzt hier nicht von classiczeiten flamen, denn da hab ich noch nicht gespielt, bc genauso, aber wotlk naxx war um einiges besser
es gab zumindest bei mir aufm server keinerlei beschränkungen, wer im raid zu schlecht war wurde halt ausgetauscht
ich habe es ohne probleme geschafft jede woche meine ids zu machen
und als ich dann endlich mal passendes eq hatte auch maly
obsi natürlich ohnehin immer
mittlerweile schaff ich es mal ne icc10 ruffarmgrp zu finden, pdk10 mit paar bekannten und das wars, pdk25 will keiner nen tank unter 41k, pdok10 sollte ich durchaus auch schon tanken können und icc seh ich ja ein das ich da nicht erste wahl bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronma (11. Januar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gegenmaßnahme: Mach deinen eigenen Raid mit anderen Anforderungen.




Was für ein Ratschlag...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dat wird auch schief gehen. Und warum wird's schief gehen. Vor allem haben die Leute ja seit dem Dungeonfinder in letzter Zeit so viel Geduld und Zeit... Weil so ein paar wenige Quängler in WoW immer aber auch immer gegen den Strom schwimmen wollen. Quasi virtuelle Kommunisten sind dat, echt ma! Boah, war das ein scheiss Tag in WoW. Die machen Inies leichter... was is die Konsequenz? Es muss ja schnell überall in 5 Minuten durch gerusht werden, ansonsten steigt der Blutdruck und der gemeine Freakspieler blutet aus der Nase vor Informationsüberfluss... So hab'sch dat heute wieder paar mal erlebt, aber heute hat's mir gereicht,ich gehe jetzt jedesmal aus der Inie raus, wenn da paar Möchtegern Roxxor Leute meinen 1.) keine Zeit für alle Bosse zu haben 2.) Nich mal den Heiler Tote vor dem nächsten Pull beleben zu lassen (selbst dd) 3.)wen sie meinen Oculus wäre immer noch zu schwer... etc...

Es reicht endgültig. Jedesmal wenn von Seiten Blizzard eine kleine Vereinfachung für Casuals ins Spiel kommt, meinen solche Dauerzockerfreaks sich neue Schikanen zurecht spinnen zu müssen. Und dieses Gearscore is ja wohl mal lächerlich. Als ob dieses Addon wat über den Skill aussagt. Wenn's nen vernünftiger Spieler /Spielerin is, wird sich sowieso von ganz alleine um Equip gekümmert. Und um einen Blau/Grün equipten Char nich zum raiden mitzunehmen, wenn dat beabsichtigt is, dafür brauch ich nich so ein doofes Addon. 

Fazit: Wer Gearscore braucht um "Gut" von "Schlecht" zu unterscheiden braucht eine verdammte Brille oder sollte besser gleich seinen dämlichen Roxxor (ja ich bin's und ich hab Itemlevel 500 Millionen und markier euch damit den dicken Max! yeahhhh, spartaaa....) Account über die Wupper schmeisen... *frust schieb!*

Ich gebe dem TE recht. Gearscore is ein weiteres Gift fürs Gameplay von WoW, genauso wie die Allies! Für die Horde!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondbeere (12. Januar 2010)

Die neue Pest kommt erst noch^^: das Addon heißt "Elitist Group" und wurde eben erst auf MMO-Champion beworben. Da werden sich einige umgucken, wenn sich das verbreitet :-). Ich denke, das ist eine deutliche Weiterentwicklung gegenüber GS und nimmt einiges auf, was hier an GS kritisiert wird.

Ich hab nichts gegen diese Tools, find sie sogar unterhaltsam.

Und mit Leuten, die übertriebene Anforderungen an Heros oder Ony und co stellen, mit denen muss ich auch nicht gespielt haben. Ich war schon raiden, als die wahrscheinlich noch in die Windeln geschissen haben^^.

Mir alles egal - manchmal treff ich rnd tolle Leute und es macht Spaß, manchmal nicht. So ist es und so bleibts und an engen Stellen reibts.


----------



## Silverbull (12. Januar 2010)

die wo das neue addon benutzen und gearscore drauf haben sind eh nur so ego kiddys die selbst nicht wissen wie sie ihre klasse spielen müßen oder meinen sogar das sie pro-gamer sind, zudem kann man auch nicht wirklich wissen ob der wo abgelehnt wird wo nen etwas zu lowen gearscore vorzuweisen hat dementsprechend auch skill dafür hat.


----------



## Karius (12. Januar 2010)

Silverbull schrieb:


> die wo das neue addon benutzen und gearscore drauf haben sind eh nur so ego kiddys die selbst nicht wissen wie sie ihre klasse spielen müßen oder meinen sogar das sie pro-gamer sind, zudem kann man auch nicht wirklich wissen ob der wo abgelehnt wird wo nen etwas zu lowen gearscore vorzuweisen hat dementsprechend auch skill dafür hat.



Definiere "Vorurteil" !
Kaufe Satzzeichen.


----------



## Piposus (12. Januar 2010)

Wo ist eigentlich das Problem? Geht in Instanzen, für welche ihr auch gerüstet seid. Rüstet euch da aus (auch mit Marken) und nehmt den nächsten Schritt. Wer damit ein Problem hat, der ist das Arschloch.


----------



## Kalesia (12. Januar 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich das Problem? Geht in Instanzen, für welche ihr auch gerüstet seid. Rüstet euch da aus (auch mit Marken) und nehmt den nächsten Schritt. Wer damit ein Problem hat, der ist das Arschloch.




Das beste Beispiel für das Niveau von gearscorenutzern!!


----------



## Piposus (12. Januar 2010)

Kalesia schrieb:


> Das beste Beispiel für das Niveau von gearscorenutzern!!


Ach, du willst mit 200er Epixxe gleich 258er abgreifen? Sehr sozial!11einhundertundelf. Und ich nutze solche Addons nicht, wofür auch?


----------



## Zwizazadera (12. Januar 2010)

ALso ich würde mir ein Tool wünschen das die Achievments ausliest und dann einen Score daraus bastellt das würde eher was bringen als GS oder Recount und wieviel DMG einer macht !!!


----------



## Rainaar (12. Januar 2010)

Ronma schrieb:


> Was für ein Ratschlag...
> 
> 
> Fazit: Wer Gearscore braucht um "Gut" von "Schlecht" zu unterscheiden braucht eine verdammte Brille oder sollte besser gleich seinen dämlichen Roxxor (ja ich bin's und ich hab Itemlevel 500 Millionen und markier euch damit den dicken Max! yeahhhh, spartaaa....) Account über die Wupper schmeisen...



/sign......aber sowas von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Besser kann man die allgemeine Situation wohl nicht zusammenfassen - leider.


----------



## Marzani (12. Januar 2010)

Ich sehe in diesem Programm keine Probleme.
Es zeigt nur auf einen Blick, was ein zweiter Blick ins /inspect
sowieso offenbart hätte.
Und die (teilweise idiotischen) Equipanforderungen kommen
nicht durch das Addon, die gab's schon immer. Es heißt jetzt
nur anders.


----------



## MOnk75 (12. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Tjo, das man mit Epics an jeder Ecke zugek.... wird hat halt auch seine Schattenseiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die ewig gestrigen wird es wohl immer geben. zum glück sind sie die minderheit, ansonsten würden wir vermutlich noch in höhlen hausen und uns übers feuer freuen:-)

das problem ist nicht das addon, sondern die kleingeister die sich auf die angaben von solchen versteifen. an sich wär es nicht schlimm, doch leider gibt es die mitläufer die sowas noch unterstützen. in demfall siegt dann masse statt klasse. mir persönlich sind leute lieber deren equip nicht so gut ist, die aber dafür sich nicht wie die letzten affen aufführen. und mit denen man auch mal "spaß" in ner inni haben kann.


----------



## Adnuf (12. Januar 2010)

Zangor schrieb:


> Dann schreib den Leuten doch mal ein Addon wo sie den Skill ablesen können. Ein Achievement was viele sehen wollen sagt ja auch nix aus, nur dass jemand bei einem Bosskill dabei war.
> 
> Um diese Brunnen-Check-Raids mach ich aber auch nen großen Bogen. 1., weil diejenigen welche vorher am meisten wegen Equip und DPS krakeelen im Raid die manchmal die größten Nulpen sind und 2. man im Idealfall mit einer chilligen Gruppe, wo vielleicht auch ein paar schlechter Equipte (die sich aber ordentlich ins Zeug legen) dabei sind, schon durch PDK durch ist, während die Brunnenclique noch am checken ist...



Beste Beispiele sind Ony 25er Rnd Gruppen, bei den Add's Sterben alle Melees + Tank. Dem Atem weicht keiner aus und der achso Tolle Raidleader rennt auser Grp nach 1 Wipe

Und ausrüsten sollte man sich immer in den Inzen für die man geeignet ist ! Sprich mit Naxx 10 Gear( bzw Schadenspensum) gleich PDK 25 Anzugehn oder höher ist a wengl übertrieben


----------



## Rainaar (12. Januar 2010)

MOnk75 schrieb:


> ..mit denen man auch mal "spaß" in ner inni haben kann.




Jetzt ist aber bald mal Schluss hier.
Wenn Du Spaß willst schau Dir ne Doku übers Waldsterben an. In WOW gibts sowas nich. Hier wird was geleistet! Jawoll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThEDiciple (12. Januar 2010)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> ALso ich würde mir ein Tool wünschen das die Achievments ausliest und dann einen Score daraus bastellt das würde eher was bringen als GS oder Recount und wieviel DMG einer macht !!!


So in der art funktioniert das Addon was zZ auf http://www.mmo-champion.com vorgstellt wird. Name Elitist Group

Es scannt das was viele bei GS bemängeln , und rechnet ähnlich wie die seite http://www.wow-heroes.com eine wertung aus Equipt / Verz / Gems zusammen . Fehlende oder Falsche sockel (sprich z.B pvp steinchen in nem pve skill / equipt oder Tank steine bei heiler) geben eben keine punkte genauso wie fehlende verz. Desweiteren zeigt das addon per tabele an für welche inze man mit dem stand ungefair geeignet ist was in die farben Grün - Gelb - Rot unterteilt ist. Eine erleuterung welche farbe was bedeutet ist denke ich selbstverständlich.

Und jetzt kommst zu dem was du da möchtest es scannt auch das Erfolgssystem eines jeden Spielers . Beschränkt die anzeige jedoch auf Bosskills bzw Hero Modes und besondere erfolge wie Obsi 3D , oder alle erfolge in Hero Inzen geholt für den Roten drachen.

Es geht also noch tiefer ins detail, und rechnet net nur anhand des Item lvl der klamotten eine score aus.



Kalesia schrieb:


> Das beste Beispiel für das Niveau von gearscorenutzern!!



Wieso das beste beispiel, ok ich würd nicht das A wort benutzen , das ist genauso asi . Trotzdem hat er im grunde genommen recht. Sicher das Addon geht zu ende , trotzdem warum sind manche der meinung sie dürften gleich oben anfangen. Jeder hier ist als er 80 wurde erstmal endsprechendes equipt farmen gegangen. Ich würd zwar heute nimmer Naxx gehn man bekommt ne komplette ausrüstung in PDC oder den neuen Eiskronen 5er innis . Trotzdem sollte das das mindeste sein. Stattdessen sind manche der meinung sie müssten 1-2 Tage nachdem se 80 wurden gleich AK oder Ony. Ok AK geht vieleicht noch aber wieso sind manche der meinung nur weil das addon bald vorbei ist müsste man sie noch schnell durch den content ziehn nur damit se schneller icc gehn. Die leute sollen mal weg vom gedanken und somit hat Piposus auch in dem sinne recht das man net erwarten kann mit überwiegend 200er Items Ulduar gehn zu dürfen, oder mit überwiegend 226er  Items gleich Icc gehn zu dürfen. Selbst wenn die leute nicht schlecht sind, es wird ihnen einfach aufgrund der Itemlvl an DPS, Life, Mana, ect fehlen um bei den bossen bestehen zu können.


----------



## Windelwilli (12. Januar 2010)

Was mir beim Addon Elitist Group gestern aufgefallen ist:
Es hat ein Problem mit kürzlich vorgenommenen Dualspeccs. Dann steht die alte Skillung noch da, aber die neuen (nun natürlich nicht mehr passenden) Klamotten werden als "mies" gekennzeichnet.
Aber ansonsten hat es eine Menge mehr drauf als Gearscore.
Ich benutze die Addons aber eh nur für mich selber, würde *NIE* damit auf Raidsuche gehen.


----------



## Laak (12. Januar 2010)

Leutz erst nachdenken, Gear bekommst du an jeder Ecke. Bei uns ist es ziehmlich einfach, Schlachtzugserfolge anschauen und gut ist!


----------



## Resch (12. Januar 2010)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> ALso ich würde mir ein Tool wünschen das die Achievments ausliest und dann einen Score daraus bastellt das würde eher was bringen als GS oder Recount und wieviel DMG einer macht !!!




Und was soll das bringen? Wenn ich meinen Twink equipen will hol ich mir schnell das T9 und eine Waffe aus den neuen inzen und schon kann ich PdK25 / ICC10, ich denke selbst ICC25 ist in dem Equip keine Kunst.

Als ich wieder mal lust hatte mit meinem Tank Dmg zu machen hatte ich ein durchschnittliches itemlvl von 219-226 und bin damit ICC10er. Hab da zwischen 5 und 6k gefahren. Hab aber mit dem natürlich nicht das Acheivment gehabt...Also bringen diese Erfolge genauso wenig.

Der beste Vergleich ist immer noch der logische bzw. der nach seinen Erfahrungen. Wenn ich einen Raid zusammenstelle, schau ich mir die Skillung an (frag gegebenenfalls einen meiner Kumpels ob die i.O. ist da bei uns eh jeder mind. 2-5Chars hat (also alles vertreten), schau mir kurz an ob das richitge equip und die richtgen gems da sind und meist dazu noch die Gilde. Da ists mir egal ob das equip 245 ist oder nur 219. Beides reicht bei Können für den "normalen" Content aus.


----------



## Quintusrex (12. Januar 2010)

Ist ja auch richtig wenn Du mit nem Gear von 200 nicht nach ICC mitgenommen wirst, da dürften sich die wenigsten mit Hirn drüber beschweren, 

ABER wenn Du mit nem Durchschnitt von 226 nicht nach PdK 10 oder mit nem Wert von 245 nicht nach ICC 10 mitgenommen wirst, weil nur noch der Score zählt, dann wird es halt lachhaft.

..und Leute mit 258+ für Naxx zu suchen, ist doch wohl Schwachsinn hoch drei.

wenn RL für den jeweiligen Raid eine passende Gruppe suchen, ist Gearscore als erster Anhaltspunkt nicht schlecht, aber man sollte die Kirche im Dorf lasen.


----------



## Venthrax (12. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte letzens nen Dk full t9 equippet etc. in Pdk der hat noch nichtmal 2k dps gefahren. Also is das Gerscore völliger quatsch, das sagt nicht über Skill und Movement aus. 
Musst ich auch mal loswerden^^


----------



## Mitzy (12. Januar 2010)

*Thread anschau*
Hachja, Gearscore... Wurscht.

Das ist wie die schönen whisps die ich mit meinem DD oft bekomme "DPS?"..."Ausreichend"..."Zahl?"..."1+ mit Sternchen und Smylie"..."wtf?"

Mal ehrlich, wen es so sehr kümmert, wie böse Gearscore ist- macht einen eigenen Raid auf. Ich mach es auch so. Keine Lust mehr auf das DPS Geheule, Gearscore gejammer und rumgeflenne- also Freunde schnappen, Raid aufmachen und den DPS und Gearscore Fetischisten den Mittelfinger zeigen...
Ich hab mit meinem Magier (bevor Ulduar raus kam bin ich damals von meinem Magier auf meinen Paladin gewechselt) im T7.5 Kram mehr lol-DPS als ein T9 Magier gefahren... Aber hauptsache, man behauptet zu Anfang "Der hat nur T7.5 lol" oder "Der macht eh kein dmg".


----------



## Su-Si (12. Januar 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> Was unsere lieben Gearscore-Befürworter alle vergessen:
> 
> Klar sind Gearscore und Recount und all die Artverwandten Addons gute Addons.
> 
> ...



Ohne Flachs, das ist mal ein Argument gegen GearScore, das ich verstehe Die restlichen Kommentare werden dem, was das Addon leistet, leisten soll un dleisten kann nicht gerecht. Vor allem das Argument, dass man auch mit gutem Gear schlecht spielen kann, geht einfach an der Sache vorbei (siehe mein erstes Posting hier). Aber was du sagst, kann ich nachvollziehen...


----------



## Strickjacke (12. Januar 2010)

.


----------



## Moralkator (12. Januar 2010)

Gearscore & Co. sind der allerletzte Blödsinn
warum?

Bsp 1
Weil es genug Dödels gibt, die sich möglichst viele 245er Items für Marken holen um den GS zu pushen, dabei aber entweder wertvolle Setboni verlieren, die ihnen mehr bringen würden, oder nicht mehr an hit und wk cap kommen.

Ich hab gestern einen Melee DD ständig im chat spammen sehen, dass er wahnsinns 7k dps macht und einen GS von 53xx hat.
Ich hab mir den Spaßvogel im Arsenal angeschaut und siehe da, hauptsache 245er Items. Kein Hitcap und kein Wk Cap.
Das spielerische Können ist da schon recht unwichtig, denn wenn er nicht trifft, macht er auch keinen Schaden.
btw, er konnte auch keinen Raid überzeugen ihn mitzunehmen....

Bsp2
Ich war dann gestern mit meinem Druiden (Heal/Katze) in icc10.
Im Healequip (4p232T9 plus 200er und 219er items) hab ich so übern Daumen 4500gs und als Katze  (3pT8) um einiges weniger.

Ich hatte Glück, dass ich in eine Gruppe kam, in der spielerisches Können eine Rolle spielt und nicht der gepushte Gearscore mit 245er Items, die nicht zur Klasse passen oder wichtige Caps versauen.
Was soll ich sagen, boss 1, 3, und 4 first try down. Einzig die Lady hat uns einmal umgehauen, da sie obwohl das Schild down war, nochmal Adds von links geholt hat und die Tanks dann umgekippt sind. Das war halt Pech, aber nicht weiter schlimm.

btw lag ich mit meiner crappig equipten Katze nur wenig hinter dem eigentlichen Melee DK, der 232-245er Items hatte.

Fazit: Der Gearscore sagt absolut nichts darüber aus, ob der Spieler auch seinen Job macht bzw machen kann.


----------



## -Baru- (12. Januar 2010)

Moralkator schrieb:


> Fazit: Der Gearscore sagt absolut nichts darüber aus, ob der Spieler auch seinen Job macht bzw machen kann.



Hat das hier jemand behauptet?


----------



## Stadler (12. Januar 2010)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Wer meckert ist einfach zu schlecht vom gear her.
> Wenn ich einen full epic Char sehe wo jeder Gegenstand die Gegenstandstufe von 232 nicht übersteigt ist dieser für mich ungeeignet.
> JEDER DEPP kann heutzutage 5xmillionen mal Heroic inis gehen bis man das 232er voll hat.
> Solche leute können aber auch nichts bzw sind für icc, uldu hardmode oder pdok noch nicht soweit.
> Das ist nunmal die Wahrheit Blizzard hat es sich selbst eingebrockt!


Bullshit, um es mal zusammenzufassen ;-)

Ein paar Beispiele dafür:

Ich skille in PdoK 10 mit meinem Heilschami bei Anub jedesmal auf ELE um und hab damit sogar etwas schlechteres Gear, als du da beschreibst. Trotdem legen wir Anub damit.
Mein Hunter hat ebenfalls einen Durchschnitts-Itemlevel von knapp unter 232. Trotzdem mische ich bei Ony, AK usw. immer unter den Top-DDs mit und wenn ich mal Lust bekomme, mit dem aktiv zu raiden (was eher unwahrscheinlich ist), sollte ich sicher auch in ICC 10/25 im Damage bei den obersten Plätzen mitmischen.
Das Offequip meines Def-Kriegers und Mains liegt im Mittel bei knapp über 232, damit war ich letztens unter den Top 4 in PdK 25. Und mit DD-Skillung komm ich mitterweile auf 4,5-5k DPS. Wie gesagt: Das Equip entspricht exakt deiner "ololol, iLevel nur 232 über heros gefarmt, rofl, kann nix, low dps, hat in Raids => PdK nix zu suchen"-Beschreibung
Wir hatten in Naxx 25 eine Arkanmagierin (Eine der Freundinnen der Casterleiterin), die komplett Naxx 25 equipt war, aber immer am unteren Ende vom Damagemeter mitmischte und meistens verreckte, wenn sie denn mal etwas mehr tun musste, als stupide Damage machen (Nichtmal bei Klingenschuppe die Hapunen bedienen konnte sie) Erst kürzlich sah ich sie auf 'nem Zwielichtdrachen auf Krasus. Das Equip sogar noch etwas schlechter als das Offgear meines Kriegers.
Anders gesagt: Du verlässt dich hier stupide auf Zahlen, ohne dir den Spieler selbst anzuschaun. Es gibt Spieler, die spielen erst seit 3 Monaten und versuchen alles (Guides, Klasssenforen, EJ.com, Rawr etc. pp.) um den Anschluß zu finden, werden aber wegen Leuten mit solchen Einstellungen, wie deiner nicht mitgenommen während andererseits Leute, die sich ihr iLevel 245/251-Gear mehr oder ergimpt/hochgeschlafen haben überall durchgeschleift werden, aber nach 2-3 Jahren WoW immernoch nicht ihren Charakter spielen können und/oder totale Movementkrüppel sind.

Sicher sollte man auch aufs Equip schaun, denn einen gewissen Equipstand sollte man schon vorraussetzen, aber man sollte die Messlatte auch nicht zu hoch ansetzen. Viel wichtiger ist es, wie sich der Spieler in den Raids macht.
Außerdem hat Blizzard die neuen heroics eingebaut, damit Neulinge und Twinks besser einen Anschluss an den aktuellen Endcontent finden können und grade HdR hero ist keine Instanz wo sich 'JEDER DEPP' mal eben durchschnetzelt.

Zusammenfassung:





> JEDER DEPP kann heutzutage 5xmillionen mal Heroic inis gehen bis man das 232er voll hat.


Mag sein, aber nicht 'JEDER', der sich iLevel 232 zusammengefarmt hat, ist gleich ein 'DEPP', der für den Endcontent 'ungeeignet' ist. Wie du es so schön polemisch auszudrücken versuchst.

MfG
  Christian Stadler


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. Januar 2010)

Das Addon hat schon seine Daseinsberechtigung...und es hat mich mit meinen Erwartungen an entsprechende Spieler bisher fast nie belogen^^
Wobei ich mit meinem Twink (Tank-Warri @ 3800er GS) schon ziemlich unterschätzt wurde, gerade wegen dem GS....danach aber doch für meine Arbeit, trotz "Crap-EQ", gelobt wurde!

Ich persönlich finde das Addon nützlich, aber leider gibt es häufig Leute, die schlicht und einfach keine Ahnung haben und sich lediglich auf einen hohen GS stützen, um so die eigene Unfähigkeit im Bewerten eines Spielers (und dessen EQ) zu retuschieren. Der GS zeigt nämlich nicht an, ob gut gesockelt/enchantet/geskillt oder diverse Caps, wie das Hitcap erreicht wurden...


----------



## KnightOfBlood (12. Januar 2010)

Gearscore finde ich ist in etwa so, wie die Puppen in den Städten zum trainieren. 
Mann kann es als Unterstützung/Ausgangswert nutzen, aber auch nicht weiter (Und man kann seine Neugierde befriedigen^^)

Als Beispiel:
Ich hab im /2 gelesen, dass noch ein Melee für PdK25 gesucht wird und logg auf meinen DK um (Gearscore 47xx)
Schreib den Lead an, der sagt mir ich soll nach Dala zum Park neben der Nordbank zum Eq-Check kommen (Auch ein "Trend")
Soweit so wayne. Ich geh hin und er zu mir:
"omg! Sry aber du bist viel zu schlecht für PdK. Ich brauch Leute die 5k DPS fahren können"

Ich denk mir "Mach ich doch locker, wtf!?" (JA ich hab "wtf" gedacht, ich zock zuviel^^)

Ne halbe Stunde später sagt der mir: "Wenn du noch mitwillst, dann kannste mitkommen, wir haben genug DPS"
Normalerweise wär ich nicht mit, aber ich hatte halt Langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ende vom Lied: Ich war bei jedem Boss (Ich war bis zu Jaraxxus dabei) unter den Top5 des Schaden/DPS
Jeder andere DD war 5k aufwärts im Gearscore und nur 3 von 16 Leuten konnten mit mir mithalten...

Während des Raids kam dann vom Lead: "Cheatest du, oder warum machst du mit deinem miesen Eq so viel Schaden?"

Fazit: Mann kann niemanden nach dem äußeren Anschein beurteilen, das war schon immer so. Warum lernt ihr nicht mal was drauß?

P.S.: Es nützt einem das beste Gear nichts, wenn man sonst nichts kann, aber es bringt auch das beste Movement - der beste Skill NICHTS, wenn man kaum Gear hat!
Es kommt auf beides an


----------



## Mitzy (12. Januar 2010)

Su-Si schrieb:


> (...)das Argument, dass man auch mit gutem Gear schlecht spielen kann, geht einfach an der Sache vorbei (siehe mein erstes Posting hier)(...)



Ich würde nich sagen, es geht an der Sache vorbei- immerhin bringen die meisten Leute "gutes equip" mit "skill" in Verbindung.
Ich würde daher sagen, es ist ein schwächeres Argument- aber es ist eines.


----------



## Enyalios (12. Januar 2010)

Ich frag mich was Blizzard noch machen muss um auch den letzten Tastaturdreher zu besänftigen. Jetzt wird man mit Epics schon zugek..... und dann gibts immer noch zu meckern das man grad mal nicht das Maximum an Equip hat und deswegen aussortiert wird.

Am Besten wärs wohl man bekommt sämtliches "Best in Slot"-Euip wirklich per Post, aber dann würden vermutlich auch die letzten ehrgeizigen Spieler, die noch etwas Anspruch ans Spiel haben, ihr abo kündigen.

blöde Situation, in der Tat !


----------



## thekillerz (12. Januar 2010)

Gearscore kannst in den Müll treten, so ein scheiß Addon hab ich noch nie gesehn... ohne Witz

RandomRaid basierend auf ner Zahl von nem Addon, gz...


ach und btw...  Elitist Group > Garnix > GearScore


----------



## Rainaar (12. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> ... aber dann würden vermutlich auch die letzten ehrgeizigen Spieler, die noch etwas Anspruch ans Spiel haben, ihr abo kündigen.



Kommt drauf an.

Typ1 nutzt das Gear dafür den Raid zu meistern und den Boss zu legen.

Typ2 legt den Boss um das Gear für den Brunnen in Dala zu bekommen.

Ty2 kündigt. Typ 1 hat Spaß.


----------



## Genomchen (12. Januar 2010)

Ich habs schonmal geschrieben: Wer sich hier aufregt gehört zu den Spielern, die ohnehin nix auf die Reihe kriegen und sich nun darüber aufregen, dass man das auch noch Dingfest machen kann. Wer ein bisserl Ahnung von seinem Char und den momentanen Möglichkeiten hat, wie man an Equip kommt, der kommt problemlos auf ein 5 k Gearscore (nicht das ich den verlange). Und wer sagt es gibt einige bessere Dunkelmondkarten Trinkets, die ja so low bewertet werden, der hat offenbar keine Gilde oder Stammraid und somit nicht die Möglichkeit auf besseres. Aber hier sagen GearScore is fürn Arsch is blödsinn, weil in der Regel ein 5k+ Gearscore von jemandem getragen wird, der seinen Char auch spielen können muss. Und für den Spass, den ihr da schreibt, wo ihr reinwollt, könnt ein Tank mit Gearscore 5k+ auch int sockeln und wille verzauberun und er würd euch immernoch eure Wünsche erfolgreich tanken (wenn es nicht gerade ICC25er und pdok is).


----------



## Velias (12. Januar 2010)

Das ist aber der Fehler der Spieler nicht der von Blizz.
Das es einfach erreichbare Tier-Sets gibt finde ich persönlich gut, da es einem den Einstieg erleichtert und zwischen T9 oder T10 für marken im vergleich zu den großen versionen davon liegen immernoch welten. Equip ist schon mal ein guter Grundstein aber eben nicht alles - da gehört auch ein gewisser Skill und die Kenntnis über seine Klasse (und selbst dann gehen noch Meinungen auseinander). Sowas kannst du nicht mit nem Addon künstlich erfassen - weder mit Recount und Co und schon gar nicht mit Gearscore. Ich kenne noch aus Classic und BC Zeiten leute die nix druff hatten und trotzdem dauernd durch die Raids mitgestolpert sind und sich nach und nach ihr T Zeug gefarmt haben - und es hat NICHTS über ihre Qualität ausgesagt, das war zu Zeiten wo nun wirklich keiner sagen da hätte man es hintergeschmissen bekommen.

Die Leute müssten sich halt mehr miteinander beschäftigen, Probe InIs und Raids machen, mehr Stammgruppen bilden aber dabei nicht vergessen das nicht jeder wie von geisterhand alles weiss und kann und genauso machen will wie du und ich.

Wenn sies mommentan nicht an der GS fest machen dann gehts auch nur EQ Check im vorfeld.... nur mit Erfahrung... bla bla bla... wenn das jeder so extrem handhaben würde dann wäre das Spiel wie allen anderen spiele schon tot. Sowas lebt vom leben und leben lassen - und letztendlich muss man jemand der nach eigener meinung nicht richtig weiss was er mit seiner Klasse da macht an die hand genommen werden und freundlich hilfe angeboten werden. Wenn wir immer alle auslachen und ausschliessen  dann werden wir uns sicher Skill  Monster züchten damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber so ist das halt wenn das ProGamertum um Stats, Marken, Loot usw mehr zählt als der Spass am Spielen, dann kann man sich ausser Clear- und Farmruns nichts leisten in seiner kostbaren Spielzeit.

wer ironie findet darf sie behalten ^^


----------



## Enyalios (12. Januar 2010)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an.
> 
> Typ1 nutzt das Gear dafür den Raid zu meistern und den Boss zu legen.
> 
> ...



Oho, nur 2 Schubladen ? Besorg dir nen größeren Schreibtisch !

Das Problem is das "geschenkt" halt in dem fall nichts mehr wert ist, und das ist auch der große Unterschied zu früher wo man sich T1 auch erarbeiten musste.


----------



## Elaera (12. Januar 2010)

Skill macht enorm viel aus. Mein freund spielt nen Schami heiler, Avg. Itemlvl 217 muss ich sagen... Gearscore von glaub ich 4600 oder so, also nicht wirklich hoch genug um den ansprüchen anderer zu genügen. 

er kam random pdk 10er meistens mit und lag neben anderen heilern, die besser ausgerüstet waren, auf platz 1 (mit geheilt für... und hps). in pdk 25er das selbe und das mit deutlich besser ausgerüsteten heilern. 

ich finde das ist einfach der beste beweis dafür das man auch leuten eine chance geben sollte deren euqip halt ned auf icc niveau ist. 

wenn ich mir einen random raid aufbaue, möchte ich einfach wissen, ob sie einigermassen die bosse kennen, wenn ned is auch ned schlimm denn ich hab auch mal klein angefangen und erklären tut ja niemanden weh. Ich werf nen kleinen blick auf die ausrüstung und die sockel/verzauberungen aber das wars auch. Sehe ich was das gar ned geht, spricht man die person halt drauf an, und hilft ihr das richtige zu sockeln / verzaubern. man sollte auch diesen spielern die möglichkeit geben besseres equip zu bekommen. und wenn ihnen niemand dabei hilft werden sie ewigs "low" bleiben.


----------



## Zauberziege (12. Januar 2010)

Gearscore ist was für Leute mit NULL!! Brainscore.
Dank des Neuen Gruppen Such Tools kommt man um sone Freaks drum rum.
Unsere Gilde hält das ganz einfach.
Wer nach Gearscore oder DPS fragt wird garnicht erst mitgenommen oder sofort wieder gekickt.
Sone HIrnverbrannten Schwachmaten brauchen wir nicht. Und wenn das erst mal die Runde macht werden sich viele 
anschließen. Haben wir schon gemerkt.
Dauert nicht mal lange dann führen unsere SUPER-Cracks wieder ihr randgruppendasein, wo sie auch hingehören.
Also regt euch nicht auf, handelt einfach demenstsprechend und habt ein bisschen Geduld. Das erledigt sich wieder von selber.
Weil die Casuals, oder arbeitenden Spieler werden immer den Großteil von WoW ausmachen.


Und über den Sinn dieses Tools, was sagt ein Gearscore schon aus?--    NIX
Highend Gearscore, aber in DM an van Cleef verrecken.

Skill ist durch nichts ersetzbar.

Wie die meisten möchte man ja was haben von dem SPiel, immerhin bezahlt man ja für das Game nicht gerade wenig KOhle.
UNd wenn man halt eine nicht so tolle Gruppe hat, schafft man die Inzen trotzdem. Dauert halt n bisschen länger.
Und wenn man mal wiped??? ..  Scheiß drauf, tut doch nicht weh ^^


In diesem Sinne, viele Drops für euch, und ein Gearscorerecountskadaundwattweisich -freies Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlueMode (12. Januar 2010)

Gear =/= Skill
aber jeder verdammte gearscore-noob checkt das einfach nicht...

als mein jäger nach langer pause 80 wurde das war so vor 4 oder 5 monaten hab ich die leute mit blauen/accgeb. sachen im schaden abgezogen
das geht mir heute immernoch so erst am wochennde wollte mich jmd nich icc25 mitnehmen weil er meitne das ich mit meinem equip niemals genug schaden machen würde(pdk10/25 equipt)
jetzt war allerdings nen kumpel von mir in diesem raid der raidleiter(Hexer btw) selbst mit glatten 3kdps und 3 toden beim 1.boss(der übrigens auch first try lag) 

ich hatte ihn später darauf angesprochen er meinte nur das das nicht sein problem ist wenn er in den flammen steht immerhin hatte der heiler nen hohen gearscore der müsse das wegheilen...

mehr brauch ich dazu nicht sagen


----------



## Velias (12. Januar 2010)

Zauberziege schrieb:


> UNd wenn man halt eine nicht so tolle Gruppe hat, schafft man die Inzen trotzdem. Dauert halt n bisschen länger.
> Und wenn man mal wiped??? ..  Scheiß drauf, tut doch nicht weh ^^
> 
> In diesem Sinne, viele Drops für euch, und ein Gearscorerecountskadaundwattweisich -freies Spiel.
> ...



Ja stimmt, über den Finder kommen immer wieder mal teils heftige Gruppen zusammen, aber das macht auch ziemlich laune.
Die meisten sind ja selbst traurig drüber wenn sie nix reißen. Letztens wurden 2 Kumpels und ich in ner Zufalls hero von nem 500 dps Krieger gefragt wieso wir so nett zu ihm sind ^^ schien leider für ihn eher ne seltene Erfahrung zu sein, aber dafür war er für Ratschläge dann umso offener =)


----------



## Enyalios (12. Januar 2010)

Zauberziege schrieb:


> Gearscore ist was für Leute mit NULL!! Brainscore.
> Dank des Neuen Gruppen Such Tools kommt man um sone Freaks drum rum.
> Unsere Gilde hält das ganz einfach.
> ....



Du spielst in einer Gilde, da ist es vermutlich etwas anderes.

Für alle spieler die sich nicht an eine gilde binden wollen / können bleibt die gearscore-problematik solange bestehen bis etwas neues kommt. War ja mit Recount etc. auch nichts anderes.


----------



## Derodar (12. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es noch immer lustig wie hier herumgeweint wird.

Euch kann man nicht helfen. Wenn es euch wirklich so stört das ihr ständig nach DPS und Gearscore bewertet werdet, dann hört doch einfach auch zu spielen?

Ich habs jedenfall so gemacht. Mir ging es auf die Nerven, hab lange Zeit darüber hinweg gesehen, doch irgendwann wurde die Spieler immer mehr und mehr unverschämter und unfreundlicher. Darauf hin hab ich gesagt, so macht mir das ganze keinen Spass mehr, ich lass es einfach. 

Euer herumjammern hier bringt NICHTS, absolut GARNICHTS! 

Entweder ihr kommt damit klar oder ihr lasst es einfach sein.


----------



## -Baru- (12. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Für alle spieler die sich nicht an eine gilde binden wollen / können bleibt die gearscore-problematik solange bestehen bis etwas neues kommt. War ja mit Recount etc. auch nichts anderes.



Gleichgesinnte suchen. Selber einen Raid aufmachen und Mitspieler suchen ohne solchen "Anforderungen" zu stellen.


----------



## Natar (12. Januar 2010)

gearscore = skill  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *huschundweg*

jene die hier drüber weinen, dass rl leute mit nem gewissen gearscore suchen (mangels alternativen), sind die ersten, welche bei problemen an nem boss den rl anschnauzen wieso der und der mitkommen durfte


----------



## Bif (12. Januar 2010)

GearScore ist ein Equipcheck für Faule und wird überbewertet, ja. Ist bei Random-Raids aber sinnvoll, denn so kann man ganz schwarze Schafe gleich mal aussortieren. Was aber wieder sehr interessant ist, ist die Option Performance GearScore zu DPS bzw. HPS in Recount. Aber das ist leider ein Spätindikator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x123 (12. Januar 2010)

Gearscore ist kacke,
ein Equip-Check dagegen gut:

Sollte sich der RL die Mühe machen, einen Spieler vorm Invite ohne Addon anzugucken, kann er sehen, wieviel Skill der Spieler im Prinzip hat, das geht dann nach Proritätenliste - (je tiefer, desto weniger Skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

-Den Skill eines Spielers kann man an mehreren Sachen an der Ausrüstung sehen:
1. HM-Achievements
2. Equip mit grünem 'Heroisch' Schriftzug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. In Itemlevel >226 nur epische Sockel; vor allem richtige Sockel und richtige entchants!
4. Allgemein Itemlevel ~232 (Trinkets ausgenommen!)
5. Kein T7/T8 Teil mehr (Heutzutage gibt es selbst durch Heros abfarmen besseres Equip, rumflamen ist da keine Ausrede)

Das alles kann Gearscore soweit ich weiß nicht nachgucken, bzw. nur einzelne Punkte.
Durch nen Equipcheck allerdings kann sich der RL selbst einen Überblick machen, von daher: EQ-Check = Gut, Gearscore = schlecht.


PS: In der Regel haben Leute mit einem Gearscore von >5000 Skill, in der Regel machen diese Leute auch mehr DMG als irgendwelche Typen, die noch mit T7 oder T8 rumhängen, da könnt ihr sagen was ihr wollt.

Und achja: 



Elaera schrieb:


> Skill macht enorm viel aus. Mein freund spielt nen Schami heiler, Avg. Itemlvl 217 muss ich sagen... Gearscore von glaub ich 4600 oder so, also nicht wirklich hoch genug um den ansprüchen anderer zu genügen.
> 
> er kam random pdk 10er meistens mit und lag neben anderen heilern, die besser ausgerüstet waren, auf platz 1 (mit geheilt für... und hps). in pdk 25er das selbe und das mit deutlich besser ausgerüsteten heilern.
> .....



Der größte Mist den ich heute gelesen hab, ein Healer wird nicht danach beurteilt, wie hoch seine Heilung war oder seine HPS (der größte kack überhaupt) - ein Heiler ist gut, wenn er die Gruppe / den Tank am Leben behält und nicht, wenn er alle 5 sec nen Massenheal spammt. -.-


----------



## Bullzyi (12. Januar 2010)

also fast 15 Seiten Mist über blabla Gearscore ist scheiße...

Jungs, wacht auf. Baut einen einen ICC25 Raid und tut euch mal dann die Arbeit an alle selber durchzuklicken und anzuschauen...

vor euch stehen 15 Leute die euch anwhispern " Warum kein Inv ? " und schlimmere Sprüche. Jeder 6 te im Schnitt !!! hat accuntgebundene Gegenstände und will gern icc25 pdok25 egal, diese GEIER versuchen überall reinzukommen...

Ohne gearscore würd ich keine Raids mehr bauen, das tool ist unverzichtbar..  ihr bauts sie wahrschiendlich eh nicht... sondern heult rum weil euer 2500 er Schurke nicht in den " eh so easy pdk 25 Raid kommt " 

und jetzt der Lieblingssatz: Mit Gearscore kann man keinen Skill messen, Richtig, dann SCHREIBT IHR JETZT Sofort ein tool das skill testet, bevor er mit euch 1 mal in der Gruppe war. 

Macht das und ich halte mein Mowl... machts nicht und dann haltet ihr eures. 

Eines dürfte ihr nicht vergessen. Random Raids haben andere Regeln wir Gildenraids. Random Raids lösen sich zu 99.999 % auf, nachdem man öfter wipt. So ist die Mentalität vieler Randoms, das kann man nicht ändern. Dann hockt man in seiner Inni z.b Pdk25 bei Boss3. Wenn Tanks oder heiler verlassen haben wirds recht schwer aufzustocken... und man hat eine verpatze ID.. wo man sich 1 Woche ärgert das man wieder nicht mal IN DIE NÄHE seines Trinkets bei den Twins gekommen ist..

Es ist voll legetim das in einem Random Raid drauf kucke das wir auf jeden Fall die Inni packen. 

IM VOLLEN GEGENSATZ zu einem Gildenraid, wenn ich weiss, das wir auf jeden Fall es noch mal probieren würden, bzw einer einfach auf seinen main loggt ( der stärker ist ) umd die Instanz zu absolvieren. Da würd ich dann fast alles einladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Durchschnitt über alle WoW Spieler steigt der skill mit der Ausrüstung an. Es gibt twinks etc, aber trotzdem... vl bis 5300 gearscore kann noch Luckers geben aber alles weiter oben hatte bei mir zu 95 % skill und war fähig. Die restlichen 5 % könnten auch von ebay kommen...

Wenn gearscore den aktuellen gearscore über Distanz messen könnte, das es reicht das er mich nur anwhispert und der gearscore an seinem namen dransteht ( was man einstellen kann, der Wert kann aber ein älterer in der Datenbank sein ) dann wäre das tool perfekt.

In der neuen Gearscore beta wir ein Fenster für Archivments dazugeben, wo man sieht welche Bosse Ulduar etc down gemacht wurden. Auf soetwas würde ich auch verstärkt schauen wenns rauskommt. Ein Spieler der alle Ulduar hardmodes hat, hätte bei mir einen richtigen Bonous und ich würde ihn wahrscheinlich sofort mitnehmen wenn das gear nicht annährend passt.

Heult nicht über Gearscore, twinkt nicht soviel bzw, wenn ihr twinkt. Holt euch euer Gear anfangs aus den HCs... faulheit soll von keinem Unterstützt werden.  Das es ein paar Idioten gibt die bei einem pdk Raid 5300 fordern ist klar. Idioten werdet ihr in eurem ganzen Leben öfters treffen nicht nur ingame..... lernt damit zu leben


----------



## Genomchen (12. Januar 2010)

Sry, wenn ich das mal so sage, aber Gear ist sehr wohl gleich Skill, sofern der Char nicht bei eBay gekauft ist. Denn was bringt dir zB als Tank der beste Skill, wenn du bei Modermiene nicht genug HP hast um in die 90% Phase zu kommen, um deinen Skill zu zeigen die CDs richtig zu zünden.
Was bringt es dir als DD, wenn du skill hast, aber über deine Items so wenig Ausdauer hast, das du beim ersten GrpDMG aus den Latschen kippst? Was bringt der geskillteste Heiler, wenn seine Heilungen zu schwach sind und er nach der Hälfte des Kampfes oom ist, weil er auf Grund der schwachen Heilungen immer die grossen Heilungen spammen muss.
Ergo: Ihr könnt so skilled sein, wie ihr wollt, irgendwo macht euch das Equip einen Strich durch die Rechnung (kommt mir ned mit dem Japsen Beispiel, die angeblich in t3 Illidan gelegt haben sollen, aber niemand anmerkt, dass sie davor t4-t6endboss alles einsammeln konnten). Somit ist für mich ganz klar, Equip ist nichts ohne Skill, jedoch auch umgekehrt, Skill ist nichts ohne Equip. Nimm Schuhmacher seinen Ferrari und er geht zu Fuss, in etwa verständlich?

@Bullzyi

ABSOLUTES SIGN, SO UND NICHT ANDERS SIEHTS AUS!!! UND DIE AUSNAHMEN BESTIMMEN DIE REGEL!


----------



## Natar (12. Januar 2010)

x123 schrieb:


> Gearscore ist kacke,
> ein Equip-Check dagegen gut:
> 
> Sollte sich der RL die Mühe machen, einen Spieler vorm Invite ohne Addon anzugucken, kann er sehen, wieviel Skill der Spieler im Prinzip hat, das geht dann nach Proritätenliste - (je tiefer, desto weniger Skill
> ...



was ist denn gearscore anderes als ein eq-check?


----------



## -Baru- (12. Januar 2010)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Equip ist nichts ohne Skill, jedoch auch umgekehrt, Skill ist nichts ohne Equip



Schön gesagt.


----------



## Aquarelia (12. Januar 2010)

Auf mmo-champion wurde kürzlich das Addon *Elitist Group* vorstellt. Das check nicht nur die Items sondern auch die Erfolg. Könnte der GearScore Nachfolger werden...

siehe
http://www.mmo-champion.com/news-2/elitist...e-posts-comics/


----------



## Genomchen (12. Januar 2010)

Aquarelia, das is doch mal was. Werd ich mir heute Abend mal genauer ansehen.

Ach und x123
Klar, mach das mit deiner Prioritätenliste. Das machst du maximal 3x und dann gehst du CS zocken.


----------



## Moralkator (12. Januar 2010)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Ich habs schonmal geschrieben: Wer sich hier aufregt gehört zu den Spielern, die ohnehin nix auf die Reihe kriegen und sich nun darüber aufregen, dass man das auch noch Dingfest machen kann. Wer ein bisserl Ahnung von seinem Char und den momentanen Möglichkeiten hat, wie man an Equip kommt, der kommt problemlos auf ein 5 k Gearscore (nicht das ich den verlange). Und wer sagt es gibt einige bessere Dunkelmondkarten Trinkets, die ja so low bewertet werden, der hat offenbar keine Gilde oder Stammraid und somit nicht die Möglichkeit auf besseres. Aber hier sagen GearScore is fürn Arsch is blödsinn, weil in der Regel ein 5k+ Gearscore von jemandem getragen wird, der seinen Char auch spielen können muss. Und für den Spass, den ihr da schreibt, wo ihr reinwollt, könnt ein Tank mit Gearscore 5k+ auch int sockeln und wille verzauberun und er würd euch immernoch eure Wünsche erfolgreich tanken (wenn es nicht gerade ICC25er und pdok is).


so ein Quark ... überall wird rumgeheult, dass einem das Zeug nachgeworfen wird...
schonmal überlegt, dass das was mir nachgeworfen wird nicht unbedingt das ist, was ich haben will bzw mich weiter bringen würde?

Ich hab nen Gearscore von 47xx und mach mehr Schaden als so mancher andere mit besserem Equip.

Ich hab eben noch ein paar Sachen zB Handgelenke200, Rücken 219, Gürtel 226, Stiefel219 und nen Ring213.
Na und, dafür passen mir die Werte die drauf sind um genau bzw knapp übers cap zu kommen.
Ums genau zu sagen schüttel ich mit meinem Gear mit verbundenen Augen und einer hand auf dem Rücken locker 6k+ aus dem Ärmel, bin so gut wie immer einer der letzten die noch leben und helfe sonst noch wo ich kann.

SKILL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Equip


@Aquarelia
Naja das was das Addon macht, wurde auch vorher schon über diverse Webseiten abgefragt.
Ingame jetzt noch schneller, ist das sicherlich eine Vereinfachung, aber auch das Tool zeigt dir nicht ob der Spieler seine Klasse spielen kann, sondern nur wo er schon überall mal dabei gewesen ist. Ob er dabei 90% des Kampfes im Dreck gelegen hat, steht da nicht, oder hab ich das nur übersehen? ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Januar 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach wenig aussagekräftig, da ich als Heiler problemlos Stärke sockeln und AP verzaubern kann, ohne dass sich mein GS ändert.


----------



## Genomchen (12. Januar 2010)

Moralkator, labber keinen Müll! Ein sag ich mal DD mit GS 5400 und "deinem skill" bombt dich weg. Basta.


----------



## Enyalios (12. Januar 2010)

Moralkator schrieb:


> SKILL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Equip



Ich sage natürlich nicht das du unrecht hast, hab früher selbst immer mehr Schaden gemacht als Naxx25 equippte Leute obwohl ich zu der Zeit nichtmal in Naxx war.

Dennoch, Skill kannst ned VORHER überprüfen, von daher wird das Addon bestehen bleiben. Denn wenn In der Instanz gewiped wird sind dann sowieso die 9/24 anderen Schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Genomchen:

sicher das du seine aussage sinngemäß erfasst hast ?


----------



## Moralkator (12. Januar 2010)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Moralkator, labber keinen Müll! Ein sag ich mal DD mit GS 5400 und "deinem skill" bombt dich weg. Basta.


Die Frage ist doch, wie er zu dem GS gekommen ist. 
Hauptsache 245er und drüber, dabei aber kein hit oder wk oder sonstwas und dann kackt er trotzdem ab....

Ich sage nicht, dass alle die nen hohen GS haben, keine Ahnung haben, sondern nur, dass es durchaus auch genügend Spieler gibt, die mit schlechterem Gear mehr als genug aus ihrer Klasse heraus holen um die Raids ohne Probleme zu meistern.

Du stellst den GS so unantastbar dar, das ist einfach Blödsinn.


----------



## Magickevin (12. Januar 2010)

Gearscore ist für die Leute die nicht wissen was andere Klassen für Werte brauchen.
Und sich drüber aufzuregen bringt nichts ihr erreicht den Gearscore den man für XY braucht durch Markenfarmerei und PDK.
Wenn man frisch 80 ist sollte man auch nicht PdOK gehen wollen und auch nicht direkt nach ICC. Jeder dem das zu schwer ist ein Raid nach dem anderen zu machen der ist einfach ein bisschen zu blöd für WoW.

Bin im allgemeinen auch Gegen Gearscore damit sie die Leiter mal ein bisschen mit den anderen Klassen auseinandersetzen aber das passiert erst wenn man von der Casual Politik wegkommt


----------



## x123 (12. Januar 2010)

Die Aussagen 'Auch ich mit meinem Gammel-EQ mache mehr DPS als so mancher PdK-equippte DD' bzw. 'Ich mache so viel DPS auch mit Gammel-EQ weil ich soviel Skill habe' 

liest man hier in jedem 2. Post. Aber ganz ehrlich: Wenn ihr echt soviel Skill habt, warum habt ihr dann schlechtes Equip? Ich meine, wenn man gut ist, weiß man doch, wo's gutes Equip gibt.

Ansonsten könnte man fast denken ihr wärt neidisch bzw. haltet die für arrogant und wollt deswegen nicht das gleiche EQ wie die. Oh nein!


----------



## Moralkator (12. Januar 2010)

x123 schrieb:


> Die Aussagen 'Auch ich mit meinem Gammel-EQ mache mehr DPS als so mancher PdK-equippte DD' bzw. 'Ich mache so viel DPS auch mit Gammel-EQ weil ich soviel Skill habe'
> 
> liest man hier in jedem 2. Post. Aber ganz ehrlich: Wenn ihr echt soviel Skill habt, warum habt ihr dann schlechtes Equip? Ich meine, wenn man gut ist, weiß man doch, wo's gutes Equip gibt.
> 
> Ansonsten könnte man fast denken ihr wärt neidisch bzw. haltet die für arrogant und wollt deswegen nicht das gleiche EQ wie die. Oh nein!


schonmal Pech beim Würfeln gehabt? ach ne du hast ja immer das bekommen was du wolltest oder? Kopf -> Tisch


----------



## Parkway (12. Januar 2010)

sicher hat das addon vorzüge, aber auch nachteile.

wie ich schon gesagt habe, gibt es WEGEN diesem addon garantiert leute die JEDES teil anziehen das nen höheren ilvl hat als das was sie im moment tragen. und dabei blind ihre must-have-caps zerwerfen! hit? dodgecap? aaaah sieht man ja nicht, hauptsache mehr GS!!!!!!!

und so kommts dass einer mit gs4.8 und klassenverständniss (caps eingehalten) mehr dps,hps,tps macht als ein gs5.2 typ der das equip nur noch nach ilvl aussucht um einen "besseren ersten Eindruck" zu machen. 


denkt mal drüber nach


----------



## Enyalios (12. Januar 2010)

x123 schrieb:


> Die Aussagen 'Auch ich mit meinem Gammel-EQ mache mehr DPS als so mancher PdK-equippte DD' bzw. 'Ich mache so viel DPS auch mit Gammel-EQ weil ich soviel Skill habe'
> 
> liest man hier in jedem 2. Post.



Achso, und die andere Hälfte klagt über Leute mit gutem Gearscore und miesem Spiel im Raid.

Und Neid zu unterstellen ? Ich bitte dich....hast du das tatsächlich zwischen den Zeilen herausgelesen ? Beeindruckend !


----------



## Klirk (12. Januar 2010)

Ich finde das Addon total witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In der Gilde kann man vergleichen und auch sehen wie stark der Raid ist.

Alle die hier rumheulen haben einfach keinen Skill ( pls flame me )
Und man muss nicht 24/7 Spieler sein um an anständiges Equip zu sammeln.
Und wer mit nem Gs von unter 5k nach icc will kann noch so viel skill haben aber der Gruppe bringt das absolut nix. ( bis saurfang gehts ja vllt noch aber spätestens da hört es auf)
 Und wer im 10er bei der Lady wiped sollte sowieso aufhören zu zocken(jedenfalls nach dem nerf)

Und ganz ehrlich : wen jem gut equiped ist und locker mit icc25 gehen kann will schon noch in nem pdk farmrun rumwipen ??? also ich net ^^


----------



## -Baru- (12. Januar 2010)

Moralkator schrieb:


> schonmal Pech beim Würfeln gehabt? ach ne du hast ja immer das bekommen was du wolltest oder? Kopf -> Tisch



Dafür gibt es ja die Triumpfmarken


----------



## tuerlich (12. Januar 2010)

man kommt seit 3.3 auf 5k gs, ohne vorher jemals geraided zu haben. solche, die beim tribunal (!! hatte ich letztens) im ae stehen bleiben und verrecken (von heigan ganz zu schweigen). Über movement und skill sagt gs herzlich wenig aus (und NEIN, ich schreib kein skillmess-addon <.<). genauso wie recount. was nützen einem drölf k dps, wenn man nach 2 minuten bosskampf stirbt?

in zeiten von itemgeilheit und speedruns spiel ich lieber arena und open pvp... da sagt die gs herzlich wenig aus.

edit: duden>me


----------



## Takius (12. Januar 2010)

http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info...itistGroup.html
Intelligentes Gearscore für intelligente, ob es sich durchsetzen wird?
Immerhin ist es...intelligent...hmmm...


----------



## Moralkator (12. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es ja die Triumpfmarken


und damit versau ich mir dann das Hit oder WK Cap, oder sogar noch den Setbonus.... sehr schlau...
Dann kommt allerhöchstens plus minus Null heraus, abgesehen davon, dass der GS mit Crap gepusht wurde... sehr toll

ach wo gabs noch gleich für Triumphmarken Handgelenke, Füße und Umhang?


----------



## RedShirt (12. Januar 2010)

Stellen wir fest:

a) es gibt keinen sicheren Weg, Skill zu prüfen.
Jegliche Achievements können von dem Accountvorbesitzer stammen. Oder es gibt Top-Gilden, die für XX k Gold einen inkl. Algalon alle Ulduar Achievements für den Drachen durchziehen (jopp, da gabs einige Angebote ingame).
b) sicher ist, was er anhat limitiert ihn im Healoutput/Damage/whatever
Es gibt ein Cap. Mana leer, mit bester Rota arbeiten, whatnot.
Das ändert sich je nach Raidzusammensetzung (DuduTank kann n Anregen raushauen usw usw). Interessant ja aber kaum noch jemand =) was an Combis möglich ist.
ABER: manche gehen bis zum Cap durch Skill, manche drücken nur 2 Tasten. Ist so. 
D.h. Gearscore 5300 mit 2k Dps am Boss. Weil keine Rota, weil keinen Bock. 
Gearscore 4700 mit 5k Dps am Boss. Weil gute Rota, Movement, Koordination.
Ne große Bandbreite. Der erste könnte sicher auch 6k+ fahren (klassenabhängig), der andere käme vermutlich über die 5 nicht hinaus.

jetzt kommt c)

Menschen denken zweidimensional. D.h. wir suchen uns ne Latte, wo wir uns messen können - dann tun wir das. Über anderen stehen.
Gearscore! Ein Wert, hoch = gut, niedrig = schlecht. Fertig!
Einfache Entscheidungsgrunde. Komplexeres Denken unnötig. Und so denken viele halt.
"Hey, mein GS ist 5300..." -> "Mann, hat der dicke Nüsse umhängen..." =)

Ich halte es für ein "nett, mal kurz den Itemschnitt zu sehen"-Addon, aber mehr nicht.
"Heroisch"-Schriftzüge oder Erfolge greifen etwas mehr, aber sicher ist nix.

Wiedererkennungswert ist besser - Leute über FL von anderen die man schon ein paarmal spielen hat sehen einladen, etc.

Übrigens @ Würfelpech: 
es droppt immer Def-Platte, wenn man mim Priester drin ist - kommt man als Tankkrieger, fallen die Stofftreter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sowas gibts.
Oder hoff mal als Healer mit Schildbedarf auf n Schild. Kein Spaß.

EDIT:


> und damit versau ich mir dann das Hit oder WK Cap, oder sogar noch den Setbonus.... sehr schlau...
> Dann kommt allerhöchstens plus minus Null heraus, abgesehen davon, dass der GS mit Crap gepusht wurde... sehr toll
> 
> ach wo gabs noch gleich für Triumphmarken Handgelenke, Füße und Umhang?


Füße: 213er für Marken (Ehre) halt umwandeln
Umhang: 213 für Marken (Ehre glaub ich) ...
Handgelenke: selbiges. Ich würd mir aber die neuen Rezepte aus PDK anschauen - die sind alle top. 245er Teile. Selbiges gilt für Brust.
Damit kommt man auch n Stück weit.


----------



## Lailurya (12. Januar 2010)

tuerlich schrieb:


> edit: duden>me



Bestätigt.

Und zu deinem Kommentar:
An welchen Kriterien willst du sonst messen, wen du in einen Raid einlädst? Fakt ist, dass ICC vielleicht nicht schwierig ist, man doch aber eine gewisse Erfahrung haben sollte und ein gewisses Grundequip.
Und wenn man nicht gerade ein Einstellungsgespräch mit 24 Leuten abhalten will, dann nutzt man Gearscore - um wenigstens ein Kriterium zu haben, an dem man ungefähr die Qualifikation erkennt.
Ob die Person nun wirklich talentiert ist oder sich aber die Items anderweitig besorgt hat, das kann man nicht wissen. Wie auch?


----------



## x123 (12. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Achso, und die andere Hälfte klagt über Leute mit gutem Gearscore und miesem Spiel im Raid.
> 
> Und Neid zu unterstellen ? Ich bitte dich....hast du das tatsächlich zwischen den Zeilen herausgelesen ? Beeindruckend !



Nicht wirklich, aber ich sehe hier nur a) Leute die flamen, b) Aussagen ohne Inhalt oder c) Aussagen mit weniger geistreichem Inhalt als der Bravo machen.
...
...
Achso, bin ja bei buffed, hier ist das ja normal, stimmt ja.

Wie wär's denn, wenn du einfach nen Argument was mehr als 1 Zeile lang ist schreiben würdest, anstatt mich zu flamen?


----------



## Quintusrex (12. Januar 2010)

noch mal zum mitschreiben für die ganzen "ich bin so imba und ihr seid alle nur faul" hier.

klar könnt ihr T9 und noch einige teile für marken holen, ihr müsst aber für den feinschliff noch immer ein paar teile aus PdK holen und wenn man da nicht reinkommt, weil man nicht komplett 245 ist, wird es AFFIG.

mag sein dass ich faul bin, aber mit nem durchschnittsgear von 241 lasse ich mich gerne durch PdK 25 "schleifen" um noch die letzten Teile abzugreifen, damit ich in ICC nochmehr aus meinen Char rausholen kann.


----------



## Zanny (12. Januar 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Stellen wir fest:
> 
> a) es gibt keinen sicheren Weg, Skill zu prüfen.
> Jegliche Achievements können von dem Accountvorbesitzer stammen. Oder es gibt Top-Gilden, die für XX k Gold einen inkl. Algalon alle Ulduar Achievements für den Drachen durchziehen (jopp, da gabs einige Angebote ingame).
> ...


Genau da sind wir wieder beim Punkt, Skill sehe ich nicht im vorhinein.
Deswegen nehme ich lieber gute equipt Spieler mit anstatt mittelmäßig bis lau equipten weil die Quote an Leute die keinen Bock/Ahung/Skill haben gleich bleibt bzw. eventuell sogar sinkt. 
Gut Equipte Trottel > SChlecht Equipte Trottel


----------



## Moralkator (12. Januar 2010)

@RedShirt
Die Frage nach dem Equip die du in deinem edit beantwortet hast, bezog sich zwar auf meine lowlvl items, aber war rhetorischer Natur. über 213 komm ich schon hinaus ;-)

ansonsten unterschreib ich deinen Post.


----------



## Marjarethe (12. Januar 2010)

Mit diesen Problemen kann ich ja (noch) gar nicht mithalten, aber ich hab so einige 80er Freunde denen so langsam die Freude am WoW-Vergeht, weil sie permanent abgescannt und bewertet werden, bevor sie überhaupt den ersten Gegner ins Visier nehmen konnten! Das ist doch irre und kann einem echt den Spielspaß nehmen.

Aber ein artverwandtes Thema:
Früher ging mir das Gejammer der Leute über Neulinge auch auf die Nerven, da sie ja nie bei Lvl.1 angefangen haben und schon immer perfekt spielen konnten und überhaupt die beste Ausrüstung haben und abertausende (ach was, milliarden) Schadenspunkte machen... usw. Wenn der Endgegner fällt, dann war man doch als Gruppe erfolgreich, oder nicht?!
Wen danach noch die Rangfolge der Schadensausteiler interessieren kann sich privat eine hübsche Excel-Tabelle machen und sich selbst an erste Stelle setzen, aber bitte nicht die anderen Spieler damit belästigen.

----------
P.S.: Wipe? Sch**ß drauf, nochmal versuchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackdevil1708 (12. Januar 2010)

Qwalle schrieb:


> ausweichrate tankskillung moin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na dann sollte das aber schon ein sehr dämlicher DKTank sein, auf leder zuwürfeln, Rüstung und Life, moin:-)


----------



## turageo (12. Januar 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Randomraid aufbaut find ich das Addon nicht schlecht um sich ungefähr ein Bild über die Ausrüstung der Leute zu machne die mitwollen. Denn wenn das Gear einfach zu schlecht ist hilft halt auch kein Skill der Welt mehr



Ja, das mag gut sein. Mal ein Beispiel aus den "niederen Ebenen". War gestern mit meinem Huntertwink (Lvl76) in Vio normal. Mit dabei ein Schurke (ebenfalls Lvl76) der lt. GS Wertung nur sehr knapp hinter mir war. Um es kurz zu halten war das Ende vom Lied, dass ich im Gesamtschaden fast 20% vorm Schurken lag und gut 600 DPS über seinen.

Das soll jetzt nicht drauf raus gehen auf "Boah, ich hab soooooo nen dicken... Damage!" Es sollte aber ausreichen, um mal (wieder!) deutlich zu machen, dass GS + DPS gequirrlte Sch**** sind, wenn es um die Spielweise eines Chars, den letztendlich gemachten Schaden und somit evtl. auch um "Boss down" oder "Boss nicht down" geht.

Ich versteh schon, dass viele Raidleiter nicht auf die Vergleiche verzichten möchten, gerade bei Randoms, tu ich ja letztenendes auch nicht, aber es gibt dann doch mittlerweilen zu viele, die diese Tools aus dem eigenen Egoismus heraus missbrauchen. Ganz einfache Rechnung dieser Leute: stärkere Truppe, Ausgleich der vorhanden eigenen Inkompetenz, trotzdem Erfolg, trotzdem einfacher und guter Loot. Es gibt da bei uns genügend auf dem Realm und ich persönlich pack die Leute per se schon auf die Igno, da ich mit solchen Leuten (selbst wenn ich mit den Mains die Anforderungen erfülle) gar nicht spielen möchte!

MfG


----------



## -Baru- (12. Januar 2010)

Moralkator schrieb:


> ach wo gabs noch gleich für Triumphmarken Handgelenke, Füße und Umhang?



Nen 245er Ring?!


----------



## tuerlich (12. Januar 2010)

Lailurya schrieb:


> Und wenn man nicht gerade ein Einstellungsgespräch mit 24 Leuten abhalten will, dann nutzt man Gearscore - um wenigstens ein Kriterium zu haben, an dem man ungefähr die Qualifikation erkennt.



Okay. Ich nehm immer ein anderes Kriterium: Wer mit will kommt Dala Landeplatz und schwingt sich auf seinen rostigen Proto. Ohne den, kein inv. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lailurya (12. Januar 2010)

tuerlich schrieb:


> Okay. Ich nehm immer ein anderes Kriterium: Wer mit will kommt Dala Landeplatz und schwingt sich auf seinen rostigen Proto. Ohne den, kein inv.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wäre auch ein Kriterium, aber da brauchst du wohl ein wenig länger bis die Gruppe voll ist :-)


----------



## Nexilein (12. Januar 2010)

Zumindest habe ich durch Gearscore was über "Alles zu leicht" Mimimis gelernt. Wenn man sich ansieht das Raidinstanzen in WoW in der Regel nicht auf 100% Equip aus dem vorherigen Tier ausgelegt sind, dann sollte man ICC mit einem GS von 4,7k bis 4,8 erstmalig angehen.
Da man heute die Möglichkeit hat sich sehr schnell überzuequippen, und man im Normalmodus nur ein bisschen Equip für die Hardmodes farmt, wäre es natürlich wünschenswert die Hardmodes früher freizuschalten. Aber auf jeden Fall kann jemand mit einem GS von 5,xk+  nicht erwarten im Normalmodus auf ernste Schwierigkeiten zu stoßen. Das ist ungefähr so, also wäre ein Raid komplett auf T1 Niveau gewesen ehe er BWL angegenagen ist. (Oder komplett T5 vor BT und Hyal)


----------



## Rainaar (12. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Oho, nur 2 Schubladen ? Besorg dir nen größeren Schreibtisch !
> 
> Das Problem is das "geschenkt" halt in dem fall nichts mehr wert ist, und das ist auch der große Unterschied zu früher wo man sich T1 auch erarbeiten musste.



Oho, angefressen weil keiner mehr am Brunnen stehen bleibt und Deine Epics begafft? 

Equip ist mittel zum Zweck, mehr nich.


----------



## tuerlich (12. Januar 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Da man heute die Möglichkeit hat sich sehr schnell überzuequippen



Das ist aber ein Blizzard-Fail...


----------



## Rainaar (12. Januar 2010)

x123 schrieb:


> 2. Equip mit *grünem *'Heroisch' Schriftzug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Solange der Schriftzug nicht lila is taugts net *undweg*


----------



## Enyalios (12. Januar 2010)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Oho, angefressen weil keiner mehr am Brunnen stehen bleibt und Deine Epics begafft?



Oh noezzzz, ertappt....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (12. Januar 2010)

Gearscore, Gimpscore.. oder wie auch immer..

Fakt ist das Blizzard diese Mechanik unterstützt.
Ist man frisch Level 80, kann man im LFG Tool nicht alle Heros auswählen, da Blizzard meint, das Equipment wäre zu schlecht.
Das eigentliche Problem was ich an Gimpscore sehe, ist auch nicht die Punkteanforderung, sondern die Rechnung ansich.
Für PDK 25er werden teilweise 5000 GS verlangt, FULL T9 mit dem Rest 232er Items sind aber nur knapp 4900 GS..
Ich brauche als für eine Instanz in der etwas bessere Items droppen einen GS den ich ohne diese Instanz garnicht erreichen kann.

Was viele vergessen ist einfach, das Gimpscore kein Können ersetzt.
Man könnte nun meinen das jemand mit 5000 GS automatisch auch gut ist,
doch das sehe ich anders.
Wenn ich als DD in einem Randomraid in eine Instanz gehe, ist es egal ob ich 80% des Kampfes
auf dem Boden gelegen habe weil ich aus einer Void nicht raus gegangen bin.
Denn wenn etwas droppt was ich haben möchte, brauche ich dann nur noch Würfelglück.. mehr nicht..
Das ist in vielen Raidgilden anders, wer es nicht schafft aus einer Void zu gehen, bekommt keine DKP oder Punkte oder darf erst
garnicht auf Items würfeln.

Meiner Meinung nach wird das erst beim nächsten Addon wieder aufhören, weil dann so gesehen alle wieder bei 0 anfangen..
Bis dahin bleibt das so oder wird ggf. noch schlimmer..


----------



## Nydwyn (12. Januar 2010)

Ich verstehe garnicht wie ihr alle so rumheult =)


Auf Skill achten? WIE bitte soll man den Skill definieren wenn man einen Randomraid auf macht? Meine Definition darunter ist --> Gutes Equip, gut gesockelt, gute Skillung

Weil das richtig gute Equip bekommt nunmal noch nicht jeder dahergelaufene =)


----------



## -Baru- (12. Januar 2010)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Gearscore, Gimpscore.. oder wie auch immer..
> 
> Fakt ist das Blizzard diese Mechanik unterstützt.
> Ist man frisch Level 80, kann man im LFG Tool nicht alle Heros auswählen, da Blizzard meint, das Equipment wäre zu schlecht.
> ...



Die Beurteilung durch den Dungeonfinder ist aber eine ganz andere als "lfm gs 5k + für pdk25" Anfragen im /2


----------



## Zanny (12. Januar 2010)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Gearscore, Gimpscore.. oder wie auch immer..
> 
> Fakt ist das Blizzard diese Mechanik unterstützt.
> Ist man frisch Level 80, kann man im LFG Tool nicht alle Heros auswählen, da Blizzard meint, das Equipment wäre zu schlecht.


Geh mal mit einer Gruppe Frisch 80er Hallen der Refkletion Heroic und dann erzähl mir wies war


----------



## Drossomar (12. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mich mal komplett durch den Thread gekämpft und zwei Dinge fallen mir
auf:

1. Das Problem ist genau wie bei Recount nicht Gearscore an sich sondern die Leute die nicht damit umgehen können und sinnlose Anforderungen im Handelschannel spammen.

2. Wenn ihr mit viel schlechterem Equip kontinierlich bei verschiedenen Bossen mit unterschiedlichen Anforderungen  mehr Schaden fahrt als besser Equipte dann dann seid nicht ihr imba sondern die anderen schlecht.

Jeder der sich mal die Arbeit gemacht hat nen Random 25er zu erstellen ist sicher dankbar dass Gearscore 25% der Arbeit durch vereinfachte Erstsichtung spart. Sorry, ein Itemlevelschnitt von 215 ist einfach zu wenig für icc 25, selbst den ersten Flügel. 
Jeder der jetzt lacht hat wahrscheinlich noch nie nen Random Raid zusammen gestellt.  

Meine Meinung.


----------



## chriss95 (12. Januar 2010)

tz lol
wenn ich das schon immer lese das man ohne equip (damit is heute auch zb das naxx equip von früher gemeint) ich schon so oft gesehen ahbe in naxx zeiten damals wie da welche bei flickwerk mit 6-7k dps standen also labert net  kein eq=kein dmg


----------



## Super PePe (12. Januar 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Geh mal mit einer Gruppe Frisch 80er Hallen der Refkletion Heroic und dann erzähl mir wies war


MAcht Spass. Ist eine Herausforderung und dauert 32 min.
Das ihm das LFG Tool sagt "ne net mit dir" ist aber nachvollziehbar da man sowas dem Großteil der Com nicht zumuten kann (Pluspunkt an BLizz die ihre Kunden kennt)


----------



## Anatheril (12. Januar 2010)

Ich persönlich habe nichts gegen das Add-on Gearscore. Ich finde es nur abartig wie schon oft erwähnt wie es teilweise stark missbraucht wird.
Ich finde die Datenbankfunktion dieses Add-ons sehr nützlich, weil wenn z.B. jemand in der Gilde  ne ini bzw. raid sucht oder wenn man auch so nur wissen will was derjenige für equip hat, gibt man einfach in die Suche den Namen ein und sieht was er für schöne Sachen an hat. 
Das hab ich schon häufig benutzt und finde es einfach genial.
Nur die bewertung der Items und die darausfolgenden Anforderungen für Rnd raids sind einfach nicht mehr normal...


----------



## Muhtator (12. Januar 2010)

Es ist bereits in diesem Fred mehrmals die Frage gestellt worden, wie man Skill messen kann.

DPS und Gearscore haben sich als unzureichend herausgestellt.

Aber ist es nicht möglich ein Adon zu schreiben, das die Erfolgsliste des Spielers checkt und dann nach bestimmten Stichworten sucht?
Wie: Erfolg Naxxramas 25 erungen, oder Erfolg: Pfeffer und Salz Erungen usw.

klar werden jetzt einige sagen, das es kein Schutz gegen Gimps ist die sich haben durchziehen lassen, aber gegen die schützt nur das offizielle aufstellen einer Gimp Blacklist (auch ein netter Gedanke für ein Adon *g*)

ich weiß zu wenig über programmieren im allgemeinen, und hab insofern keine Ahnung ob man diesen Erfolgscheck in ein Adon bekommen kann oder nicht, aber wenn es ginge wäre das für den RL der Randoms einladen muss ein nice to have.


Wenn es nicht geht, dann bleibt nur die suche in der Armory (da kann man geziehlt nach einem Erfolg suchen oder?)


----------



## bekkz (12. Januar 2010)

ololol - hier reden alle von rndm raids. Wer in naxx Gear 7k DPS faehrt muss sicher nicht rnd inis gehen - so Leute finden ganz sicher n Platz in ner Gilde - wenn nicht tell me name plzz - der kricht instant invite.

Gearscore hin oder her, das toll is sicher nicht uebel, nur die möchtegern raidleader die die anforderungen stellen sind das Prob. Wenn ich im Handelschannel 

"1x range DD, 2x Heal, 1x Melee für ICC 25. 6/7 ist Ziel, Achievement ICC 4/7 Pflicht, Gearcheck Dala Mitte, GS min 5.5k" 

Dann troll ich zu dem hin, betrachte ihn und flame den typen erst solange bis ich auf igno land, danach im handelschannel - irgendwas findet man immer bei so Leuten.

Das sind a) viel zu krasse Vorstellungen was die Zielsetzung angeht (zumindest mit rnd raid) und b) die Equipanforderungen ebenso.

Das alles aendert aber nichts daran, dass ich ebenso verstaendnis dafuer habe, dass gerade in rnd raids vorher geschaut werden muss und ich verstaendnis dafuer habe wenn 1-Tag-Level-80+Berserker-verz auf 1H Waffe-Dk´s nicht mitgenommen werden wollen. Aber dann mit realistischen Vorstellungen was die Anforderungen betrifft.

PS: 
Ich wurde einmal mit meinem Main NICHT Pdk25 mitgenommen. Begruendung: "meine Skillung sei nicht Heilschamane und meine Sockelung mies und total am Schamie vorbei!"

Hier mein Schamie: 
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...n&n=Lalotta

-> da is man froh ausgeladen zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlknicTeos (12. Januar 2010)

werd mir mal die Tage elitist Group ansehen. Inwiefern es die nachkontrolle (VZ,Sockel,Skillung,Achievements,Kennt den Spieler schon wer) nach der Gearscoreanforderung (ICC 25 ab ~ 5k GS, erst ab atm 5,5k GS kann man sich die Nachkontrolle meist ersparen) am brunnen von dala ersetzen kann, das dauert doch meist noch ziemlich lang.


----------



## Manotis (12. Januar 2010)

Ja vorher wars der DPS jetzt ist es der Gearscore. Sind immer solche Trends bald gibts wieder irgend ein neues add on ob sinnvoll oder nicht sei mal dahin gestellt und dann wird Gearscore out sein. Kein Grund zur panik das legt sich schon wieder


----------



## Lahri (12. Januar 2010)

gearscore is an sich ja eig. nicht schlecht... 
aber wie schon von einen meiner vorposter angemerkt, es gibt einfach zu viele Items für Marken, bzw kommt man an die marken zu leicht ran....
klar macht es den neuen 80ern den Einstieg leichter, aber den Skill den man für einen Raid braucht, bzw die Konzentration und die Teamfähigkeit fehlt dann meistens... ich bin dafür dass es wie noch zu zeiten von classic/bc sein sollte. 
wenn man high-lvl wird muss man auch wieder mit den "kleineren" inis anfangen

so kann sowas dann nicht mehr passieren ;-) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sapper13 (12. Januar 2010)

Danke zuerst mal an den Thread Ersteller,

ich finde es echt gut wie wir uns immer wieder im Kreis drehen. Ich versuche es mal zu erklären warum solche Messgeräte soviel anklang finden.

Sie helfen schlicht und ergreifend bei den Selektion (natürliche Auslese). Im Grunde gaukeln sie dem User vor. So wenn Du jetzt 7 K DPS fährst, haste die Eintrittkarte zu ICC. Oder in diesem Fall, wenn du einen Gearscore von 251 hast biste der absolute Kandidat für ICC.

Ich halte das für Blödsinn, aber, ABER!!! Wie sollen sich denn sonst die ganzen Leute die keinen Bock mehr haben sich mit der Materie auseinander zu setzen richtung Ziel bewegen. Im Grunde brauchen sie einen leitfaden. Sie sind wie Hilfsarbeiter - strunz doof und arbeiten nur nach Anweisung. Gearscore sagt ICC 251 dann ist es scheiß egal ob der Typ zu dämlich ist zu heilen, dann nehmen wer den Mit :-D Und jetzt erzählt mir bitte nicht das es nicht in 90 % der Fälle so ist. Die Leute haben einfach keinen Bock mehr eine Bindung zum Spieler aufzubauen. Die Frage die im Raum steht ist. Wieviele 251er brauche ich das KlasseXY Raidleiter damit ich schnellstmöglich an meine Epics komme! Und so wird geladen. 

Sehen wir aber das andere Konzepte deutlich erfolgreicher sind, so sehe ich die Tools zwar funktionell als gut an, aber aufgrund des Menschen der sie nutzt als absoluten Humbug. 

Wir haben auf unserem Server Proudmoore z. B. einen Hexenmeister der heißt Precam. Ich wette wenn Du den in einer Unterhose hinstellst mit ner Taschenlampe in der Hand, macht der trotzdem mehr DPS als einer der T0 trägt? Warum ist das so? Weil der Typ Skill hat! Das ist sowas was hier einige sprachlich unterbemittelte Leute als OWNER bezeichnen könnten. Was unterscheidet ihn aber direkt von einem Owner? Richtig! Er geht damit nicht hausieren. Nehmt meinethalben noch Krym von Teldrasil - ebenfalls ein Hexer....ich war 1 Jahr in seiner Gilde und der hat 1 mal was im TS gesagt, DMG Meter immer platz 1 oder 2 im 25er. Der geht aber nicht her und kommt mit so ner Gearscore scheiße um die Ecke. 

Findet euch doch einfach mal damit ab, der eine hats der andere nicht. Und wenn du gut werden willst mußte üben üben üben. Son Gearscore ist doch nur was für faule die nicht mehr lust haben mal nen neuen mit auf nen Randomraid zu nehmen um ihn zu testen. Nee der Bewerber bekommt ne marke aufn Arsch und damit ist er nen 189er Kackboone ololol. Diese Haltung ist armseelig.

Ich persönlich hab vielleicht auch ne hohe Gearscore aber ich kann mich mit keinem dieser Spieler nur im entferntesten messen - dennoch wir respektieren uns. Respekt - ihr kennt das vom Schuhlhof von Ali - ey lol alta Respekt du scheiß Kartoffel <-- das ist nebenher kein Respekt aber Respekt ist die Grundlage fürs Zusammenspiel und wenn man meint mit nem billigen Tool jeden in ein Raster pressen zu müssen, dann ist man halt arm drann. Das ist dann eben Random wo irgend ein gekickter Idiot eine Topgilde wegen Flamereien "verlassen musste" und jetzt meint er könnte den Diktator miemen. Was keine 251 du kommst hier nicht rein.

Leute geht doch einfach solchen Menschen aus dem Weg. Es gibt auf jedem Server sicherlich erfolgsorientierte Spieler. Was es leider nicht so häufig gibt ist den Tutor! Das wäre ein Spieler der

A Sehr gut ist und 
B gerne hilft sein wissen weiter zu geben.

Diese werden aber auch immer weniger, weil sobald sie das wissen übertragen bekommen haben, verziehen sie sich in die nächst bessere Gilde ohne Danke zu sagen (nicht alle!)

Ist ne Katze die sich im Kreis dreht. Ich finde das Gespräch im TS über diese Scores auch immer albern. Die Leute sind nur noch auf Equip aus und dann plötzlich mit ein bischen ansporn schaffen sie es auch mit nem Twink besser zu spielen als mit dem main.

Viele Grüße

Sapper


----------



## kennerer (12. Januar 2010)

Ich nutze selbst auch GS und muss sagen es gefällt mit wenn der RL danach schaut wie gut einer equip ist .
ist meine meinung und ich kann an alle RL noch das Addon Spotlight - Elitist Group empfehlen ist echt ein super Addon um zu schauen wie erfolgreich der jenige im Content schon unterwegs war und man kann sich eigen Notizen zu jeden Spieler erstellen u.s.w
http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info...itistGroup.html


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (12. Januar 2010)

bekkz schrieb:


> PS:
> Ich wurde einmal mit meinem Main NICHT Pdk25 mitgenommen. Begruendung: "meine Skillung sei nicht Heilschamane und meine Sockelung mies und total am Schamie vorbei!"
> 
> Hier mein Schamie:
> ...



jap ^^

Also 40% Haste hätte Ich mit Schami auch gerne ^^ Aber ich sockel dann auch noch gerne Spell und Int 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (12. Januar 2010)

Nydwyn schrieb:


> Weil das richtig gute Equip bekommt nunmal noch nicht jeder dahergelaufene =)



Haha, der war gut. Köstlich....wirklich.


----------



## Fedaykin (12. Januar 2010)

kennerer schrieb:


> Ich nutze selbst auch GS und muss sagen es gefällt mit wenn der RL danach schaut wie gut einer equip ist .
> ist meine meinung und ich kann an alle RL noch das Addon Spotlight - Elitist Group empfehlen ist echt ein super Addon um zu schauen wie erfolgreich der jenige im Content schon unterwegs war und man kann sich eigen Notizen zu jeden Spieler erstellen u.s.w
> http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info...itistGroup.html



Genau, und wenn wir uns gaaanz doll anstrengen, bekommen wir sicherlich auch ein Addon, welches uns sagt wann wir auf die Toilette gehen sollen. Ein Traum wäre das.


----------



## inselberg (13. Januar 2010)

wieso werden bei der diskussion immer beispiele der art: "ich hab gs 4999 und werd nicht mitgenommen weil 'sie' 5k haben wollten" angeführt?
wir spielen auf nem server auf dem gs und co unbekannt sind, also landet man in randomraids mit leuten bei denen ich mir denke "puhhh mit dem zeug würd ich nicht mal in heros gehen".

sämtliche addons der art zeigen doch an für welchen bereich die ausrüstung gedacht ist und es ist einfach eine naive annahme dass dies für jeden nur nicht für "mich" gilt.


----------



## Quintusrex (13. Januar 2010)

inselberg schrieb:


> sämtliche addons der art zeigen doch an für welchen bereich die ausrüstung gedacht ist und es ist einfach eine naive annahme dass dies für jeden nur nicht für "mich" gilt.




genau da liegt doch das Problem,

keine Sau braucht die Ausrüstung für ICC um nach PdK 10 gehen zu können und mit nem 2000er score hat man in ICC nichts zu suchen. Solange sich beide Seiten dranhalten würden, wäre es ja auch in Ordnung, leider sind halt zuviele Leute auf beiden Seiten anderer Meinung


----------



## Paxter (13. Januar 2010)

gearscore oder auch die "erfolge" sagen im grunde überhaupt nix darüber aus ob ein spieler seine klasse auch behrrscht.

gearscore - seit den doofen marken kann sich wirklich jeder noch so unfähige spieler ein richtig gutes equip zusammenleechen
erfolge - schon mal was von "durchziehen" gehört? bei uns auf dem server verticken die topgilden z.b. die ulduar erfolge (inc. starcrawler) und schliefen da leute für gutes gold durch

von daher...wayne... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (13. Januar 2010)

Mich hat am Sonntag auch ein Gilde mit meinem Twink nicht in seinen Rnd-ICC-Raid mitnehmen wollen, weil mein Teink nur 4,9k GS hat. 
Die andern aus meiner Gilde haben ihm dann Feuer unterm Arsch gemacht, bis er mich doch mitgenommen hat und - na sowas - ich war drittbester dd und habe ihn selbst auch ausgedealt, auch wenn er weit bessres Gear hat. 

Natürlich lohnt es sich, Gs oder andere Gruppen-Addon von mmo zu benutzen, um von vorneherein wirklich viel zu schlecth equipte Leute auszusondern. Aber wenn es soweit kommt, dass man Leute aus der eigenen Gilde wegen 100 Punkten nicht mehr mitnimmt, auch wenn man weiß, dass sie spielen können, ist das einfach nur am Ziel vorbei.


----------



## ThEDiciple (13. Januar 2010)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Gearscore, Gimpscore.. oder wie auch immer..
> 
> Fakt ist das Blizzard diese Mechanik unterstützt.
> Ist man frisch Level 80, kann man im LFG Tool nicht alle Heros auswählen, da Blizzard meint, das Equipment wäre zu schlecht.
> ...




schwachsinn, gearscore hat niemal diese grundeinstellung, viel mehr haben es evt einige auf deinem server verändert was möglich ist!

das problem ist einfach wie oben auf dieser seite schon wer sagt, wenn sich beide seiten daran halten würden müsst man nicht so ein wirbel um ein an sich praktisches addon machen. Nur da es immer noch leute gibt die meinen sie müssten mit 226er items Icc gehn, bzw auf der anderen seite leute eine GS von 5k für alles unter Icc verlangen wird sich daran auch nix ändern.


Ich nutz derweil eh Elitist Group was auf MMO-Champion auch bereits vorgestellt wurde. Es geht zwar noch tiefer ins dateil was manchen evt auch net passen könnte (rechnet zum einen verz & gems mit dazu net nur items, bewertet die ob sie zum skill passen , und zeigt nebenbei auch noch ein wenig erfolge an die jener erreicht hat , die aber auf bosskills und besondere erfolge in raidinnis beschränkt sind). Nur wenn ich dann wieder seh das zum teil soviele in inzen erscheinen ohne nur eine verz bzw gems wundert michs nicht das es so eine diskusion gibt. Und jene die alles aus dem equipt rausholen sind daher dann auch im recht, schließlich erwartet man das dann auch von dem anderen und wenn ers nicht bringt hat er pech gehabt!


----------



## Serephit (13. Januar 2010)

TheCelina schrieb:


> Es bringt einfach nichts wenn Leute ihren Char nicht spielen können. Dann lieber Leute, die zwar weniger Schaden machen, dafür aber ihren Char beherrschen.



Moin zusammen,

ich denke der Satz ist wichtig. Blizzard geht eh den falschen weg. Ich behaupte das es kaum Leute gibt die trotz aktuellen T9 Gear die Emperor Twins schaffen würden, da hier der dmg egal ist sondern es nur auf movement und Absprache ankommt.
Allein an solchen Bossen erkennt man einmal den Skill des Spielers bezüglich seiner Klasse und den Skill in einer Gruppe zu spielen.

PS: es gibt auch Leute die behaupten das die soviel Schaden machen, dass die die Bosspuppen in den Hauptstädten gelegt haben...


----------



## Vågor1 (13. Januar 2010)

Nun, ich hab mir das Gearscore nun auch mal zugelegt, aus reiner Neugier.

Schön und gut das ganze um eine schnelle Einstufung des reinen Equips eines Charakters zu bekommen... und da hörts schonwieder auf.
Das Addon gibt keine Infos über VZ, bisherige Raiderfolge und am wichtigsten: Skill!
Deswegen halte ich es für Sinnvoll wenn man sich trotzdem noch einmal Skillung, VZ, etc des Charakters ansieht und erst dann seinen Schluss zieht
Da man den Skill eines Spielers nicht irgendwo ablesen kann, kann man ihn leider auch nicht als Entscheidungsgrundlage für einen Raidinvite nehmen.

Alles in allem wie die DPS ein Zweischneidiges Schwert, bei dem die meisten Spieler sich für die falsche Seite entscheiden

Tante Edith sagt: "Glückwunsch zum 100. Post mein lieber Junge!"


----------



## Bandaras (13. Januar 2010)

Also Meine Gilde benutzt Gearscore nur zur Groben übersicht aber das Eq wird trotzdem begutachtet.
Aber es ist richtig schlimm in letzter Zeit. Wenn leute für PDK 10ner nen Gearscore von 5k+ verlangen ist es schon lächerlich. 

Ich sag geht auf sowas nicht ein macht eure eigenen Raids und gut ist kein Stress und es geht auch schneller wenn man die Leute selbst auswählt ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duselette (13. Januar 2010)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> Ich nutz derweil eh Elitist Group was auf MMO-Champion auch bereits vorgestellt wurde. Es geht zwar noch tiefer ins dateil was manchen evt auch net passen könnte (rechnet zum einen verz & gems mit dazu net nur items, bewertet die ob sie zum skill passen , und zeigt nebenbei auch noch ein wenig erfolge an die jener erreicht hat , die aber auf bosskills und besondere erfolge in raidinnis beschränkt sind). Nur wenn ich dann wieder seh das zum teil soviele in inzen erscheinen ohne nur eine verz bzw gems wundert michs nicht das es so eine diskusion gibt. Und jene die alles aus dem equipt rausholen sind daher dann auch im recht, schließlich erwartet man das dann auch von dem anderen und wenn ers nicht bringt hat er pech gehabt!



ja, ich nutze es auch seit ein paar tagen, um mal zu checken, warum es in einer gruppe klemmt - und manchmal erlebe ich erschreckendes... Elitistgroups ist der große Bruder von Gearscore, und um einiges durchdachter. Ich sehe auf einen Blick, woran es bei dem Spieler hapert: Steine, Verzauberungen, falsches Gear etc oder schlichtweg keine Erfahrung bzw. keine Erfolge (ich will nicht sagen, dass jemand, der zigmal an einem Boss wiped, keine Erfahrung haben kann oder ein schlechter Spieler ist)

Das einzige was ich ausgestelltet habe, ist die bewertungsfunktion, das ist mir doch zu viel Stasi 2.0


----------



## o0Nordi0o (13. Januar 2010)

Ich kenne Gearscore nicht und bin bis jetzt auch noch nicht damit in kontakt gekommen, was aber sicher nur eine Frage der Zeit ist. Mit meinen Main habe ich alle Bosse gesehen und gelegt, daher ist mir mein gearscore total egal. Meine Twinks haben "nur" T9 wer deswegen auf Sie in einer Instanz verzichten will hat selber schuld den Erfahrung>equip. Dieses ach so dolle Addon wird einen wohl kaum sagen können wie oft man diese und jene instanz schon betreten und gemeistert hat oder ob die ach so tollen items mit ihren hohen itemlevel wirklich sinnvoll an dieser klasse sind.

Kurz: Ohne Spielverständniss bringt dir auch der höchste Gearscore nix.


----------



## Rainbringer (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo!
Das Problem liegt NICHT bei Gearscore. Sondern bei den ganzen Idioten, die das Addon missbrauchen und diejenigen, die sich mit grünem Equip durch die Eiskronenzitadelle ziehen lassen wollen würden.
Wenn jemand einen Raid für ICC aufstellen will und sagt, ich möchte gerne sehen, ob diejenigen, die mit wollen, denn auch zumindest die Mindestanforderungen erfüllen und dies dann auch gewissenhaft macht, is daran ja nix auszusetzen. Mal ehrlich, viele würden sich im Ernst mit grün/blauer Ausstattung -etwas übertrieben- für Icc anmelden. Und einen gewissen Rüstungsstandart braucht man da ja doch. Natürlich kann auch -wie selber schon gesehen- zB ein Dk mit nem Gearscore von 4600 nur 1300 dps machen. DAs hab ich halt selbst gesehen und es wirds auch in anderen Klassen geben. Aber die Ausrüstung is ein erster Indikator. Und wenn jemand das ordentlich macht und die Leute nich abqualifiziert und flamed, so find ich das nicht dramatisch.

Wenn aber son Megaplätzchen mit nem Gearscore von 4600 sich hinstellt und Leute nicht unter 5400 für Ignis oder Noth sucht, hauts mir den Vogel naus -wie die Franken zu sagen pflegen-. Und das heißt doch, dass das Programm unschuldig ist und die Benutzer -bzw. die Missbraucher- sch..... sind. Und weil uns allen viel mehr damit geholfen wäre, fänd ichs viel besser, wenn man nicht das Addon, sondern eben dies Plätzchen entfernt. Denn die finden nach Gearscore wieder was Neues um uns auf den Sack zu gehen.

Und dazu kommt, das Blizz immer weiter dafür sorgt, dass WoW anonymer wird. Zu Classic kannten sich die LEute aufm Server noch. Jetzt werden Realmpools gemischt und Leute kommen zu Zweckgemeinschaften zusammen, zum Markenfarmen. Da wird nich mal mehr Hallo gesagt, am Ende wird die Gruppe gruß- und wortlos verlassen. Man sieht wie asozial unsere Gesellschaft geworden ist. Nicht mal mehr die minimalsten Höflichkeitsformen kommen mehr zur Anwendung. Und das in nem Spiel, wo eigentlich Spaß und Respekt im Vordergrund stehen sollte. Statt dessen Neid, Missgunst und Abwertung. Aber aufgeregt wird sich über ein Addon wie Gearscore. Ich denke, es gibt viel wichtiger Baustellen. Gearscore ist nur eine eine Erscheinung, wie ein Pickel. Die waren Symptome liegen wo anders. Und da kann jeder von uns was ändern. Aber eigentlich erwarten wir Änderungen immer nur von anderen.


----------



## Shocknorris (13. Januar 2010)

Gearscore + Recount ist TOTAL Top

Es zeigt an was eigentlich der Spieler mit seinem Gear an DMG machen sollte.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (13. Januar 2010)

Duselette schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich ausgestelltet habe, ist die bewertungsfunktion, das ist mir doch zu viel Stasi 2.0




Die iss schon fragwürdig, besonders miese Spieler mit denen Ich nicht mehr in ne Ini / Raid möchte landen eh gleich auf Ignore bei mir


----------



## theping (13. Januar 2010)

Ich verstehe hier nicht warum einige sich darüber so aufregen. Klar zeigt dir Gearscore nicht wie gut der Spieler ist der dahinter steckt. Aber Gearscore gibt einen Raidleiter die Möglichkeit einen Raidbestehend aus schwächeren und stärkeren Spielern zu gestalten. Das viele Leute nun mal nur Egos sind und sagen unter 5,2k geht nix ist meiner Meinung nach völliger Schwachsinn. Aber es ist dank lfg-tool, Markenbelohnungen und den neuen Hero-Instanzen locker möglich in kurzer Zeit einen gearscore von 4,8-4,9k zu erreichen und ist damit locker berechtigt auch in der Eiskronenzitadelle zu raiden. 

Aus persönlicher Sicht ist Gearscore ein Segen für alle die, die keine Ahnung von anderen Klassen haben und nicht die berühmte Katze im Sack im Raid haben wollen - andererfalls ruhen sich viele Leute auch gerne mal auf ihrem Gearscore aus und spielen mit 5500 genauso gut wie jemand mit 4800. Wenn jemand regelmässig Rnd-Raids leitet weiß er in der Regel eh schon welchem Spieler man besondere Aufgaben zutrauen kann und wem nicht. - Das Blizzard erst bestimmte Instanzen freischaltet wenn man besseres Equip hat ist genau richtig. Hallen der Reflexion Hero ist nun mal sehr schwer mit einem Blau-Grün equipten Tank und Heiler. Nahe zu unmöglich. (Wer was anderes sagt ist dann halt nen Prospieler oder hat bereits jetzt schon den Lichking besiegt. LOL)

Was ich euch sagen will. Einen Spieler mitzunehmen der schon alles aus einer Instanz hat die ihr raiden wollt kann hilfreich sein und erhöht in fast allen Fällen die Wahrscheinlichkeit das euer Raid erfolgreich wird. Aber Spieler denen Equip fehlt, die aber hoch Motiviert sind, Spielen meistens genauso gut - auch wenn deren Performance nicht ganz so gut ist. Jeder fängt mal klein an. Wenn man schon 20 Leute im Raid hat mit 4,8k - 5,2k kann man ruhig auch noch Leute mitnehmen die darunter liegen. Achtet aber drauf das ihr die wichtigen Aufgaben den Leuten mit dem besseren Gear überlässt. - War bringt einem nen 40k HP DK wenn der nur Ausdauer hat und nicht Critimmun ist, alles schon gesehen...

So long HF beim Köpfe einschlagen und weiterflamen. 

Theo


----------



## turageo (13. Januar 2010)

Lahri schrieb:


> klar macht es den neuen 80ern den Einstieg leichter, aber den Skill den man für einen Raid braucht, bzw die Konzentration und die Teamfähigkeit fehlt dann meistens...



Mir fehlt die Teamfähigkeit aber eher bei diesen UBERPros, die mir ernsthaft erzählen wollen T9+ wäre ernsthaft benötigt für Ony25. Das hört sich für mich an wie ein
Lvl20 im /2 der ständig "Zieht mich jemand plx und kosten darf es auch nix!!!!!!!!" schreit. Beispiele? Das zweite mal als ich im Naxx 10er war (erstes war mit meiner
damaligen Gilde) waren von den 10 Leuten 3 noch teilweise, so 1 - 2 Items, grün equippt, der Rest hatte auch kein vollständiges durchschnittliches Itemlevel
erreicht, dass man max. über die Heros abgreifen gekonnt hätte. Jetzt kommen diese Spaßbremsen und Witzbolde daher und meinen ich bräuchte mindestens 4k DPS
für Naxx 10er? Mal selten so gelacht Leut, ehrlich war...

Für mich ist so ein Verhalten eher ein Grund auf meiner Igno zu landen als wenn sich jemand bei mir für etwas bewirbt und den EQ Check total versemmelt. Dafür gibt
es immerhin die Entschuldigung, dass es so viele unterschiedliche Anforderungen gibt, was ja auch völlig korrekt ist. Für kleine egozentrische und egoistische Möchtegerns
hab ich persönlich aber kein Verständnis... -.-

Mfg


----------



## c0bRa (14. Januar 2010)

So... Hab mir nun mal beide Addons geladen
Elitist Group
GearScore

Gearscore ist imho ein Penismeter, ey gugg mal, ich hab 5k+ GP... Den Aufbau von Elitist Group find ich echt wesentlich besser. Man sieht auf einen Blick, welche Erfolge der Spieler bereits hat, durchschnittliches Itemlevel und richtige Verzauberungen, wesentlich ausführlicher als ne reine vierstellige Zahl... EG könnte echt nen Platz in meinen Addons finden...


----------



## Düstermond (14. Januar 2010)

Dreh den Spieß um und öffne deinen eigenen Raid mit anderen Anforderungen. Wenn du möchtest kannst du sogar einen Maximalwert an Gearscore festlegen und nur Leute mitnehmen, die angemessenes Equiptment für die Instanz haben. (zB. 213-219 statt 245+ für Ulduar)


----------



## Lari (14. Januar 2010)

Shocknorris schrieb:


> Gearscore + Recount ist TOTAL Top
> 
> Es zeigt an was eigentlich der Spieler mit seinem Gear an DMG machen sollte.


Absoluter Quatsch. du meinst den Performance Reiter im Recount. Die Rechengrundlage: DPS/Gearscore=Performance
Nun packst einen Schurken ins Recount, der seine Klasse versteht, und einen Shadow, der seine Klasse versteht. Der Schurke wird immer die höhere Performance haben, weil die Klasse einfach mehr Schaden macht, der Shadow ist aber nicht schlechter, nur sagt dir das dieses Addon. Blödsinn imho.


----------



## c0bRa (14. Januar 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Der Schurke wird immer die höhere Performance haben, weil die Klasse einfach mehr Schaden macht, der Shadow ist aber nicht schlechter, nur sagt dir das dieses Addon. Blödsinn imho.


Aber man hat ne Zahl und kann den Spieler drauf festnageln... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deswegen find ich das Elitist garnicht schlecht, es gibt Fakten und keine nichtssagende Zahl und man kann selbst interpretieren, wie der Spieler spielt und ob er für den Raid tauglich ist.

Freu mich jedenfalls schon auf folgende Dialoge:
1: "Ey die Performance von dem Schurken is viel höher, obwohl du den gleichen Gearscore hast... Streng dich mal an du GIMP"
2: "Ich hab grad getrunken, um wieder Mana zu bekommen?"
1: "Ma... was? Der Schurke hat 3 ilvl unter dir und braucht auch kein Mana, komm mir nu nicht mit so nem Blödsinn, kein Wunder du hast ja noch nichtmal OS3D 10er clear..."
2: "Außerdem war das Trash mit 50k HP, wo soll ich da als Shadow Burst DMG machen, wenn meine DOTs gradmal 2 secs tippen?"
1: "Schaden ist Schaden, und der Schurke hat mehr... Cya Gimp..."
You we´re kicked from Group...

Achso... wer Ironie oder Sarkasmus findet, darf sich ne Scheibe abschneiden und aufessen...


----------



## Fedaykin (14. Januar 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Achso... wer Ironie oder Sarkasmus findet, darf sich ne Scheibe abschneiden und aufessen...



*mampf*


----------



## Natar (14. Januar 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Achso... wer Ironie oder Sarkasmus findet, darf sich ne Scheibe abschneiden und aufessen...



schade, und ich hab doch so hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoktorElmo (14. Januar 2010)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Wer meckert ist einfach zu schlecht vom gear her.
> Wenn ich einen full epic Char sehe wo jeder Gegenstand die Gegenstandstufe von 232 nicht übersteigt ist dieser für mich ungeeignet.
> JEDER DEPP kann heutzutage 5xmillionen mal Heroic inis gehen bis man das 232er voll hat.
> Solche leute können aber auch nichts bzw sind für icc, uldu hardmode oder pdok noch nicht soweit.
> Das ist nunmal die Wahrheit Blizzard hat es sich selbst eingebrockt!



Alter du bist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry hab mir den restlichen Thread gar nicht erst durchgelesen, aber son Schmarrn wie das darf nicht unkommentiert bleiben.

Leute unter 232 sind ungeeignet, aber im nächsten Satz schreiben das jeder Depp voll 232er haben kann?

Nicht "jeder Depp" hat Zeit 5 Millionen Mal ne Hero zu gehen für Sachen die ihm dank der realmübergreifenden Gruppensuche, die n Schmarrn bringt weils zumindest als DD genauso lang dauert als würd ich mir in Dalaran ne Gruppe zusammenstellen, weggeninjat werden, damit der Typ sie dann enzen kann. Ich kann unter der Woche maximal ne Stunde am Abend WoW zocken, extrem viele Prüfungen, wenn du mal älter bist und die Unterstufe hinterdichgelassen hast oder Arbeit gefunden hast, wirds dir irgendwann auch knapp mit den 5 Millionen IniRuns. In Dalaran findet man allerdings als DD mit ner Gearscore von 4,3k keine Gruppe für ne Hero-Ini, weils zu schwach is, natürlich. Is ja klar, die Inis hat man vor 3.2 ja auch nicht geschafft...lol.

Letztens sonen Deppen gehabt, hat für Grube HC Leute mit >5,2k GS gesucht, er war selber bei 5,19k...Aufjedenfall kamen wir dann über das Gruppensuchsystem zufälligerweiße in die selbe Gruppe, da ihnen noch ein DD und ein Heiler fehlte, ich war laut Recount mit Abstand der Erste. Hab ihn dann auch drauf angesprochen, seitdem bin ich auf seiner Ignore...

Wenn ich nen PDK Raid gehen mag, leg´ ich einfach mein PVP Equip an, das ne GS von 5,1 hat, wechsle dann im Raid und spiel auch ganz vorn mit.

Eines der absolut unnötigsten Addons ever, die Noobs haltets euch nicht fern weil eben jeder Idiot an 232er und auch 245er Items kommt, und die wirklich guten Spieler werden von GS-Suchenden eher abgeschreckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin ja dafür das nach dem Addon gescannt wird mit einem 3tägigen Ausschluss zur Folge, son Scheiß wie das ist hast noch nie gesehen.

Gibts btw schon nen Vorschlag im wow-europe Board für den Verbot des Addons?

Achja: Ulduar Hardmodes hab ich damals in meiner noch aktiven Zeit schon mit 213/219er Equipment bestritten, die Ini gibts nämlich schon länger als den ganzen neuen 264er und was weiß ich was Mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swafnir42 (14. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß garnicht, wie man sich darüber aufregen kann. Wen die angeblich übertriebenen Anforderungen stören, der kann ja einfach seinen eigenen Raid mit eigenen Anforderungen aufmachen. Mache ich einen Raid auf, kann ich auch die Anforderungen selber bestimmen. Mein Raid. Meine Regeln. Wenn ich sage Ich will 5,5k Gearscore für meinen Naxx 10er Raid, dann ist das doch mein Problem. Wenn ich sage "in meine Wohnung nur mit sauberen Schuhen" will ich mal den Gast sehen, der das ne Unverschämtheit findet.

In "meinen" Random-Raids ist ein gewisser Umgangston Vorraussetzung. Mit meinem wirklich schlecht, teils grün equipten Twink habe ich einen 10er Ulduar Raid aufgemacht. Ein paat Gildenmember-Twinks mit ähnlich schlechtem euqip dazu geladen und mit Rdms aufgefüllt. Wir dachten uns "ist ja nur Normal-Mode" und wollten außerdem nur die ersten paar Bosse umnieten. Was passiert? Die Rdms kommen in die Ini, glotzen mein equip an, maulen "bäh, grün equippter noob", fliegen wieder raus, werden ersetzt und mit etwas Verspätung haben wir uns dann gutgelaunt auf den Weg gemacht und völlig entspannt geraidet. 

Wer sich also zum Gearcsore-Sklaven machen lässt, der muss auch nicht bedauert werden.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Januar 2010)

elitist group > gearscore


----------



## Bloodsaber (14. Januar 2010)

erstmal: "die neue pest" ?? gibs das nich schon ewig?



Kalikas schrieb:


> ich hasse dieses Addon Gearscore
> 
> unter 5k gs kriegt man für KEINE Instanz mehr einen Invite, überall nur noch 5k mind. 5,2k usw.
> 
> ...



1.  5k sind locker erreichbar
2.  gearscore is das selbe wie eq-check geht nur schneller
3.  nenn mir ein anderes erfolgreichen mmo das mit wow konkoriert

das is hier schon das 10,000 mimimi-Thread über das addon
wenn die einer sagt du bist für die ini zu low akzeptier es und heul nich rum .. wenn nötig mach selber ein raid (bps: icc 25 )auf und lass alles rein was nich bei 3 auf den Bäumen is.

EDIT: einzige prob is das GS noch nich ganz balanct is....




Frek01 schrieb:


> zum glück is des auf meinem server nich so verbreitet^^


 wo zockste ? 
wenn FDS wie ich .. kann ich dir sagen es kommt grad


----------



## Quintusrex (14. Januar 2010)

wenn ich das schon lese... 5K sind locker erreichbar

keine Sau braucht für Naxx oder Ulduar 5K und für Heros schon garnicht

Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, da war ein Itemlevel von 200 für Naxx mehr als ausreichend und das Teil wurde auch in 2-3 Stunden gecleart.

kommt mal wieder runter


----------



## Fedaykin (14. Januar 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> elitist group > gearscore



Und auch dieses Addon braucht KEIN Schwein. Hm, doch vielleicht die ganz Faulen unter uns. Die schon


----------



## Sorallia (14. Januar 2010)

Ok schon von den ersten seiten wird klar das die meisten die Gearscore addons wollen einfach nur zu faul sind gute leute zu finden und sich Raidgruppen mit der methode aufzubauen wie es früher war. Die beste methode ist und bleibt immernoch das gear nur grob anzuschaun und zu sehen wie die leute im raid klar kommen darum sind low raids wie Naxx nützlich um zu sehen ob die leute ihre klasse spielen können und vor allem ob sie Teamfähig sind und zum Raid passen. 

Bei Random Raids ist aufregen eh sinnlos die meisten suchen nur leute mit übertriebenem gear und unendlicher erfahrung weil sie selber ihre defizite ausgleichen wollen. Gab es oft genug ist das selbe wie mit dps die random raids suchen leute mit 5k dps aber selber krampfen sie bei 3k rum und hoffen die guten leute gleichen sie aus.

Also lasst euch net Ärgern denn Spieler die euch ablehnen weil sie euer können von eurer ausrüstung ausmachen haben einfach keinen plan vom spiel immerhin hab ichs auch schon als tank durch Uldu10 gepackt mit großteil grüner ausrüstung. und das ohne dauerwipes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immerhin WoW soll spaß machen und gebts zu so mancher Wipe hatte lustiges ansich in raids und wenn halt viele denken sie müssen auf krampf die besten sein um angeben zu können sollense halt machen.

ps.: rechtschreibfehler gibts bei mir nicht ich habe blos meine eigene Rechtschreibreform gemacht :-p


----------



## fabdiem (14. Januar 2010)

äh leude, wie tikume schon gesagt hat

wenns euch nervt, macht halt selber raid auf

is net schwer Oo faulesäcke

über gs heulen aba selbst keinen raid gebacken bekomm?


----------



## Elementos01 (14. Januar 2010)

Zu Info der mist entstant eigl nur aus einem grund ; T7-9 Free für jedem  hab genuk gesehn in den letzden 2 wochen leute t9 eq machten grad mal 1k dps meinten sie haben skill usw 

dazu DPs is nicht alles zwar gibs in ICC ein bis 2 bosse aber der rest is eigl nur Muve  ,, und das Trecks addon sollte wirklich verboten werden dazu noch das ganze Free T9 Marken Gimb set . NEED wider Stunn Etz das hir is kein WoW mehr sondern ein Egoisten game wer hatt den längsten .. wahr gestern in nen Rnd U25 Raid nicht mal Hodir geschaft drotz XXX male erklärn tjo thx Blizz


----------



## Minorjiel (14. Januar 2010)

Probier mal das hier:

Loote weg, was Deine Klasse tragen kann...egal ob es Sinn macht oder völliger Mist ist für Deine Skillung. Beim Geascore-Check ziehste einfach den tollen lila Schrott an und in der Instanz ziehst Du Dich einfach wieder um.

Ich wette, dass merkt kein Schwein. Da wird nämlich nur stumpf auf den Zahlenwert geglotzt. Dann trägste als Heiler für den GS Check halt mal kurz DMG Equip, weil es irgendwo in der Seelenschmiede zwar unpassend aber halt gedroppt ist ;-)


----------



## Huntergottheit (14. Januar 2010)

gs ist pflicht addon


----------



## Minorjiel (14. Januar 2010)

fabdiem schrieb:


> über gs heulen aba selbst keinen raid gebacken bekomm?



Was hat denn das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? 

Es soll Leute geben, die raiden erfolgreich seit MC und haben noch nie(!!!) einen eigenen Raid geleitet. Und wenn die sich über GS beschweren, weil es rein gar nichts über die eigentlichen Qualitäten des Spielers aussagt, dann halte ich das für berechtigt.

Statt GS sollte es einen Dungeon-Erfolgs-Punkte-Filter geben, der auswertet, welche Hardmodes, Bosse, Instanz-Erfolge, etc. zu welchem Zeitpunkt bereits abgeschlossen wurden. Halte ich für aussagekräftiger als reine GS, beimba und wie sie alle heißen.


----------



## ThEDiciple (14. Januar 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Und auch dieses Addon braucht KEIN Schwein. Hm, doch vielleicht die ganz Faulen unter uns. Die schon


Stimmt, in der regel brauch keiner das addon, aber immerhin bewertet es das equipt fairer als GS. 

Aber der wirbel um solche addons ist schlicht weg übertrieben. Sie ersetzen , wenn auch du der meinung bist für den faulen, nur den schlichten equipt check dehn es eh gibt. Und ganz erlich wenn ich mir manche anschau bzw manche vorstellungen von leuten ansehe dann kann man nur froh sein das diese addons mittlerweile überall genutzt werden. Hier gehts nicht um schlecht oder besser, hier gehts schlicht weg darum das equipt aus Ulduar oder Heros einfach nicht ausreicht um einen raid zu überstehn der im endcontent stattfindet. Selbst wenn die leute gut sind wird ihnen die dps , life, mana was weiß ich fehlen die nunmal unumgänglich dort droppen was vor der jeweiligen instans ist. Als man 80 wurde hat jeder von uns doch damals auch erstmal heros ein wenig abgefarmt um in Naxx gut dabei sein zu können. Und bevor du nicht naxx einigermaßen durch hattest brauchtes doch auch nicht ulduar gehen. Zugegeben der Content ist ein witz verglichen mit dem in BC oder Classic, nur komisch das es damals keine frage war, jeder wusste das du mit Kara equipt stand nix in BT zu suchen hattest, jeder wusste das man erst Gruul, Maggi, FdS und SSC auch abgrasen musste um für BT und Sunwell ready zu sein. Komisch das in Lich King einige dies aufeinmal vergessen haben und gleich oben anfangen wollen, nicht aber dort was dem equipt entspricht.

Kann man nur hoffen das Blizz in Cata wieder das BC system einführt, vieleicht kommen dann mal die leute wieder auf den boden. 

Sicherlich heiße ich auch jene nicht gut die wiederum übertriebene equipt anforderungen stellen für mittlerweile vergangenden content. Aber spinner haste halt immer dabei , manche tun so als wär equipt check was ganz neues , vorallem tun se so als wären jene addons schuld! Ob der Raid leiter dir dein equipt anguckt und sagt es passt nicht für das was er raiden will oder es anhand einer zahl erkennt ist letztendlich das gleiche. Das ein hohes equipt / hohe zahl, oder ein schlechteres equipt / niedrigere zahl nicht unbedingt heißen musst das der jenige ein napp ist bzw ein pro gamer der seine klasse beherscht ist denke ich auch klar aber als erstes kannste den leuten nunmal nur vor den kopf gucken. Du kannst damit glück haben, aber auch pech haben!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (14. Januar 2010)

Es gab neulich ja schon einen Thread von jmd der geschrieben hat dass er mit T9 (marken) nur 2,5k dps macht.
gear ist also in einer Zeit in der man T9 hinterhergeworfen bekommt nicht ratsam nur nach dem gear zu bewerten.
Mein gear ist nicht besondern (schlechter als das Markenequip) und trotzdem mache ich ca 3,5k dps oder mehr.


----------



## ThEDiciple (14. Januar 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Es gab neulich ja schon einen Thread von jmd der geschrieben hat dass er mit T9 (marken) nur 2,5k dps macht.
> gear ist also in einer Zeit in der man T9 hinterhergeworfen bekommt nicht ratsam nur nach dem gear zu bewerten.
> Mein gear ist nicht besondern (schlechter als das Markenequip) und trotzdem mache ich ca 3,5k dps oder mehr.


Sicher, ein bisschen finger spitzen gefühl können GS & Co einem raidleiter nicht abnehmen. Er muss es letztendlich endscheiden, den skill des spielers erkennst du nicht am equipt. Nur ist es das erste was gesehen wird, ob nun mit oder ohne addon. Das es leute gibt oder raidleiter (vorallem von randoms) die schlicht danach gehen ist natürlich ärgerlich, und was das angeht sind se auch ziemlich dumm ^^ aber dafür kann das addon nun auch nicht wirklich etwas. Nur weiß ich auch das ich mit nem durschnitts itemlvl von 226/232 nicht den anspruch stellen kann eine inze raiden zu dürfen wo 251/264er itemlvl droppt, auch das hat was mit fairnes zu tun es einzusehn das da einfach einem was fehlt.

Flamed die jenigen die es übertreiben, aber nicht die addons an sich denn sie ersetzen etwas was sonst eh getan werden würde. Das Equipt wird gecheckt so oder so , den rest endscheidet der raidleiter alleine. Und wenn er der meinung ist das er dich, oder dich, oder auch mich nicht dabei haben will ist das seine endscheidung. Ob er damit nun richtig liegt ist eine andere sache, vieleicht entgeht ihm auch ein guter spieler dafür läd er sich dann nen 5,3k GS spieler der nur in der zahl glänzt sonst aber nix gebacken bekommt, vieleicht! Das ist dann aber sein problem, ich hab bisher noch nie probleme gehabt wobei ich mit meinem vermeitlichen GS in dem lvl liege wo ich eh keine ablehnung bekommen würde. Da ich aber eh in einer Gilde Raide ist mir der rest relativ egal, für die paar mal wo ich random was suche finde ich endweder was oder nicht. Aber ich mach net net wirbel um nen addon obs nun gearscore ist, oder elitist group, oder meine dps dem raidleiter nicht passt es is mir latte. Hier wird aber eine riesen flame welle geschlagen als hätte man sonst keine probleme. Leider gehört das genauso zu dem traurigen bild der wow community 2009/2010 wie das manche meinen es zu übertreiben mit irgentwelchen angaben die ein addon liefern!


----------



## Caunirauka (14. Januar 2010)

hab 5k gs ... finds aber auch ne frechheit ist echt mies


----------



## Bloodsaber (14. Januar 2010)

Sorallia schrieb:


> Ok schon von den ersten seiten wird klar das die meisten die Gearscore addons wollen einfach nur zu faul sind gute leute zu finden und sich Raidgruppen mit der methode aufzubauen wie es früher war. *Die beste methode ist und bleibt immernoch das gear nur grob anzuschaun* und zu sehen wie die leute im raid klar kommen darum sind low raids wie Naxx nützlich um zu sehen ob die leute ihre klasse spielen können und vor allem ob sie Teamfähig sind und zum Raid passen.
> 
> Bei Random Raids ist aufregen eh sinnlos die meisten suchen nur leute mit übertriebenem gear und unendlicher erfahrung weil sie selber ihre defizite ausgleichen wollen. Gab es oft genug ist das selbe wie mit dps die random raids suchen leute mit 5k dps aber selber krampfen sie bei 3k rum und hoffen die guten leute gleichen sie aus.
> 
> ...



zum 1. : gearcheck und gs is für mich das selbe .. gs geht nur iwie sehr viel schneller

du sagst das leute ihr gimpigkeit mit anderen guten spieler ausgleichen wollen
du warst also mit grünen gear in ulduar 10, das war sicherlich auch nur ein ausgleich weil extrem gute heiler drin warn oO

mit dem letzten satz geb ich dir recht... 
is nur ein spiel, auch wenn der satz nich zum rest passt .. erst alle flamen obwohl du bstimmt nichmal alle kommis gelesen und schreibst zum schluss das es dir egal is... fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (14. Januar 2010)

fabdiem schrieb:


> wenns euch nervt, macht halt selber raid auf



Oho, das Totschlagargument schlechthin für Leute sich eigentlich mit der Thematik nicht auseinandersetzen möchten aber dennoch den Postcounter pushen möchten.

Wie, dir schmecken die Brötchen nicht ? Back sie dir doch selber...


----------



## Lari (14. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Oho, das Totschlagargument schlechthin für Leute sich eigentlich mit der Thematik nicht auseinandersetzen möchten aber dennoch den Postcounter pushen möchten.
> 
> Wie, dir schmecken die Brötchen nicht ? Back sie dir doch selber...


Ganz so unrecht hat er damit allerdings nicht.
Ich selber gehe in keine Gruppen, die einen Gearscore voraussetzen, obwohl ich genug für fast alles hab.
Ich leite allerdings selber Raids, und da fällt das Wort Gearscore nicht ein einziges mal. Oder mach Gruppen ohne Gearscore auf.

Der jeweilige Gruppenleiter stellt selbst die Rahmenbedingungen auf, ist man damit nicht einverstanden, dann geht man nicht in die Gruppe, so einfach ist das eigentlich.


----------



## Petu (14. Januar 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Und auch dieses Addon braucht KEIN Schwein. Hm, doch vielleicht die ganz Faulen unter uns. Die schon



Nein.

Im Gegensatz du p*mmelscore beachtet dieses Addon einige Andere und in meinen Augen wesentlich wichtigere Aspekte. Dieses Addon ist ein Hilfe für Raidleiter die nicht Stundenlang im Arsenal nach Chars, deren Erfolge und Gear suchen möchten.

Nochmal: Dieses Addon vertraut nicht hauptsächlich auf den Gearscore. Vielleicht selber einmal Testen bevor man flamed UND keinen Grund für seinen flame angibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deshalb mein Aufruf an die Leute, die immernoch mit Gearscore rump*mmeln:

Schmeisst den Müll runter und nehmt ElitistGroup WENN ihr solche Addons benötigt.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Januar 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Und auch dieses Addon braucht KEIN Schwein. Hm, doch vielleicht die ganz Faulen unter uns. Die schon


nur im gegensatz zu gs is das addon nützlich, es checkt welche verz und gems aufm gear sind, was fürn gear man trägt udn was man shcon so gekillt hat


----------



## Petu (14. Januar 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ... es checkt welche verz und gems aufm gear sind....



Hoho, dazu könnte man sich auch auslassen.... T10 und entweder überhaupt keinen Meta drin oder irgendwelche "grünen" Steine woanders ODER garnicht gesockelt und vezaubert.

Das ist aber ein anderes Thema. Diesen Post nicht beachten.


----------



## Tamîkus (18. Januar 2010)

Bloodsaber schrieb:


> erstmal: "die neue pest" ?? gibs das nich schon ewig?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah findest du ? hab naxx zu anfang wotlk mit blau grünen eq gelceart ohne probs da war das itemlevel noch 200+ noch einiege hardmodes gemacht
es werden flames kommen von den 6k gs fanboys * ah gs ist so wichtig * * ach gs ist pflicht addon* genau wie bei mir jeden sontag in die kirche renen pflicht ist aber ich tues nicht

fakt ist GS ist ein weiteres addon das keine sau braucht und die scho ohnehin schlechte stimmung in wow in sachen 29k dps verschlimert

ich mache jede woche pdk runs und icc 10er rnd runs hab nie nach gearscore oder dps gefargt sondern hab mir das eq der leute ma gründlich angeschaut letzte woche ein icc 10er ein schöner abend alle sind da 4 spieler haben net 5k gs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der rest knap über 5k was passiert wir machn den ersten wing in einer stunden clear und killen noch 1 boss in seuchenwekren und gehn nach einem schönen run off und in innis ist das net merh so arg da man durch die rnd suche schnell ne grp findet aber letztens mit meinem mage twink der grade 80 geworden ist paar epics aus pdc hatte und ansonsten noch lvl eq per auschlusswahl aus grp gekickt wurde weil ich für Burg Hc Angeblich zu schlecht eqipt war


----------



## danksager (18. Januar 2010)

kann es eigentlich sein das über das gearscore addon nur leute weinen die nicht die mindestanforderungen an einen schönen schnell raid verfügen 

klar muss das nicht sein das man einen gearscore von +5k haben muss aber man muss dann halt auch damit rechnen das king sauerfang in icc halt 8 male raushaut oder das man halt 2 oder 3 stunden in pdk25 ist und nicht nur ne halbe daher wayne


----------



## Tamîkus (18. Januar 2010)

danksager schrieb:


> kann es eigentlich sein das über das gearscore addon nur leute weinen die nicht die mindestanforderungen an einen schönen schnell raid verfügen
> 
> klar muss das nicht sein das man einen gearscore von +5k haben muss aber man muss dann halt auch damit rechnen das king sauerfang in icc halt 8 male raushaut oder das man halt 2 oder 3 stunden in pdk25 ist und nicht nur ne halbe daher wayne



hab mit ner t8,5 grp saoufang gekillt und er hat nur ein mal ausgepuckt währned des ganzen fights und zwar bei 2% seines lebens


----------



## danksager (18. Januar 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> hab mit ner t8,5 grp saoufang gekillt und er hat nur ein mal ausgepuckt währned des ganzen fights und zwar bei 2% seines lebens



na ja es gibt sachen die kann man glauben muss man aber nicht den ich frag mich wie ihr mit einer t8,5 gruppe in icc25 an der lady vorbeigekommen seid


----------



## Tamîkus (18. Januar 2010)

das war 10er 25er geh ich nur g intern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und im 10er ist alles auser dem endboss im ersten wing trash

ohja es ist unmöglich sowas zu schafen genau wie damals zu naxx zeiten mit t7 eq die raid hardmodes zu machen aber iwie sehe ich viele leute die mit den schwarzen und verseuchten protodrachen rumfliegen die man net mehr bekommen kan


----------



## Super PePe (18. Januar 2010)

cWer vor Gs schon kaum eine Ahnung hatte welches Gear für was geeignet war, wird auch mit Gearscore diese Wissenslücke nicht schließen können. Das allein zeigen die vielen GS XXXX+++ Gesuche von vielen Spielern, die mit GS werben oder suchen, der für die gesuchte Instanz viel zu übertrieben ist 



\----------187-------200-----213-----219-----226-----232--------245----251----264----+++ <<<<<<< Itemlvl
|................................................................................................................................GS
Heros.......+.........+..........+........+.........+.........+.............+........+........+.........+ 	2600-2900
Naxx10....+.........+..........+........+.........+.........+.............+........+........+.........+
PDC h.......+.........+..........+........+.........+.........+.............+........+........+.........+
Obsi 10....+.........+..........+........+.........+.........+.............+........+........+.........+
Naxx25....-..........+..........+........+.........+.........+.............+........+........+.........+
Obsi25.....-..........+..........+........+.........+.........+.............+........+........+.........+
ICC5h......-..........+..........+........+.........+.........+.............+........+........+.........+ 	3600
Maly10....-..........-...........+........+.........+.........+.............+........+........+.........+
Maly25....-..........-............+........+.........+.........+.............+........+........+.........+
U10.........-..........-...........+........+.........+.........+.............+........+........+.........+
Ony10.....-..........-............+........+.........+.........+.............+........+........+.........+
PDK10.....-..........-............+........+.........+.........+.............+........+........+.........+ 	4300-4500
U25.........-..........-............-........+.........+.........+.............+........+........+.........+
Ony25....-..........-............-.........-..........+.........+.............+........+........+.........+
PDK25....-..........-............-.........-..........+.........+.............+........+........+.........+
ICC10.....-..........-............-..........-..........+..........+.............+........+........+.........+ 	4900-5100
PDoK10..-..........-............-.........-..........-..........+.............+........+........+.........+
ICC25....-..........-............-..........-.........-...........-..............+........+........+.........+
PDoK25..-..........-............-.........-..........-..........-..............+........+........+.........+

+ = Herausforderung
+ = mit Anspruch
+ = Ohne große Anstrengung


----------



## Vudis (18. Januar 2010)

Wie schon so manche gesagt haben...GS zeigt dir nur wie gutes Equip ein Spieler hat und nicht was er kann.
Ich zB bin (glaube ich) so um Platz 35 herum was das GS Ranking von den MAges auf meinem Server betrifft
Aber mehr dps als mindestens 7 von den 10 besten mach ich trotzdem und movementkrüppel bin ich auch keiner (und ich hab schon mit den "topranked" leuten gespielt...)

Die Begründung man kann mit  Elitistgroup enchants und sockelung begutachten.....ACH DU SCH....eibe
wisst ihr was die "betrachten/inspect" funktion ist? meine güte es ist richtig viel arbeit dem spieler zu sagen: du komm mal dala mitte und dann rechtsklick->betrachten zu klicken....


----------



## Kalikas (20. Januar 2010)

Naja bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht, noch Oberflächlige rgehts kaum noch.


----------



## abe15 (20. Januar 2010)

Ich schließe mich der Meinung des TE an. Gearscore ist der größte Mist!

Ich verstehe mich als konstruktiven Kritiker, denn ich selbst habe das Equip, um ohne Probleme in Rnd Raids mitgenommen zu werden. Ab und an leite ich schonmal die ein oder andere Pdk oder ICC 10er Gruppe und stelle dabei immer öfter fest, dass ich Wisper mit "welchen Gearscore willste?" bekomme. 
Als Raidleiter sieht meine Antwort immer gleich aus: Wer in meinen Raid kommt, entscheide ich und nicht ein dämliches Addon.
Gearscore kann nicht beurteilen, wie ein Spieler sockelt oder verzaubert. Ich nehme auch mit 213 equipte Spieler mit, wenn ich an deren Ausrüstung erkennen kann, dass sie sich mit ihrer Klasse auseinandersetzen. Heutzutage kann jeder in nur wenigen Tagen ein T9 Set bekommen. Da sieht man dann nurnoch an ArP Sockelnden Dk's oder Int sockelnden Huntern (beides schon gesehen), wer wirklich nichts kann.
Wer bei mir raidet hat definitiv immer eine Chance und wird nicht ausgeschlossen, weil irgendein Addon ihn für zu schlecht bewertet.

Ich hoffe, die Gearscorewelle legt sich bald wieder. Raidleiter, ich appelliere an euch, denkt an meine Worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhumira (20. Januar 2010)

Ich hab die dämliche und zugleich naheliegende Befürchtung das exakt DIE leute die nu über Gearscore schreien wie kacke das doch alles is, die selben Leute sind die mit ihren DPS-Zahlen geprotzt ham bevor GS "rauskam" bzw. Neulingen keine Chance gegeben ham irgendwo mitzugehn.. Sei das nu mit Grp-Leave oder selbst nich inviten. Keine Ahnung wieso ich das denk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Is aber mit Sicherheit so!


----------



## Captn.Pwn (21. Januar 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Hey ich behaupte mal ...


(wollte keinen fullqoute machen)

Das halte ich mal für eine echt gute idee *daumenhochhalt*


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (21. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Tjo, das man mit Epics an jeder Ecke zugek.... wird hat halt auch seine Schattenseiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und was willst du damit sagen?
Das classic besser war?

Ich kanns nichtmehr hören! Dieses ewige "damals war alles besser" geschwafel.

Nichts war besser, die WoW Community führt sowas ein, NICHT das Spiel.


meine fr.....


ich empfehle die Seite imba.hu um seinen Charakter einsehen zu können in welche Inni er es leicht und schwer hat (mind. 80 muss man sein)


----------



## baumthekaito (21. Januar 2010)

mittlerweile is mir das wayne... werd sowieso überall mitgenommen^^


----------



## BigWorm (21. Januar 2010)

das schlimme ist an der sache die gearscore punkte bekommt man leicht hin nur spielen können dann die wenigsten trotz 5k Gearscore , grad eben rnd hero gewesen schurke dabei full T9 und noch paar 245er items und kommt auf knapp 2,3k dps !!

bestes beispiel ,



so long......


----------



## Progamer13332 (21. Januar 2010)

jo ich finde man sollte das ganze mit achievments regeln, also lfm ony 10er, aber nicht unter 8000 achievmentpoints 


sehr ihr auch so oder?


----------



## Hubautz (21. Januar 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> jo ich finde man sollte das ganze mit achievments regeln, also lfm ony 10er, aber nicht unter 8000 achievmentpoints
> 
> sehr ihr auch so oder?




Nein. Halte ich sogar für ausgesprochen bescheuert die Idee.


----------



## dragonfire1803 (21. Januar 2010)

Sony24 schrieb:


> Von einem T10 Equipten Mage oder welche Klasse auch immer der von Ebay kommt, hat man auch nix.
> 
> Wenigstens hat man im normalfall 80 Lvl Zeit um seinen Char spielen zu lernen.
> 
> ...


/sign
Das wird leider nie gesehen. War gestern mit meiner Gilde Icc10 gewesen als Pointheal. Obwohl ich noch 219er Armschienen und ein 200er Schild (das aus Naxx) hatte, war ich kaum wirklichen Problemen ausgesetzt. Und das obwohl auch die Tanks nicht 251 equipt waren und ich das erste mal als Point da drin war. Naja skill kann man halt nicht kaufen^^


----------



## Paxter (21. Januar 2010)

der gearscore sagt überhaupt nix über die spielerischen fähigkeiten aus.
ich habe heute noch ein itemlvl200 trinket an was mir natürlich meinen gearscore ziemlich versaut...so what? soll ich wegen diesem blödsinn jetzt ein für mich schlechteres trinket nehmen nur weil dadurch mein gs erhöht wird?

und wenn ich wie gestern im /2 chat lese: "naxx10 clearrrun,gs 5000+" kann ich nur noch den kopf schütteln und diese armen menschen bemitleiden.

gearscore - ab in die tonne!


----------



## Karius (21. Januar 2010)

Was kann das Thermometer dafür wenn man zu blöd ist die Temperatur abzulesen?


----------



## Regine55 (21. Januar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Was kann das Thermometer dafür wenn man zu blöd ist die Temperatur abzulesen?




/sign


----------



## SireS (21. Januar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> GS ist genauso wie Recount nur ein (nützliches) Mittel um sich einen überblick zu verschaffen, und wenn du dir als Schurke durch sämmtliche Raids von WotLk den Hintern aufgerissen hast und dann kommte ein vergimpter DK der noch nie nen Raid von innen gesehen hat (nix gegen DK´s im allgemeinen ich spiel selber einen) und rollt dir die Beweglichkeitsteile weg da kann man schon zur Sau werden ^^



Thema verfehlt. Was hat das mit GearScore zu tun? Setzen, sechs.


----------



## Moralkator (21. Januar 2010)

richtig, der GS sagt absolut gar nichts aus.

aktuellste Erfahrung:

PDK25 und so gut wie jeder hat nen Gs von 5k+, ausser ich. Ich habe einige Items die unter 232ilvl sind und mit den Gs auf 4,7k drücken.

Naund? Ich war bei jeder Bosskombi unter den Top3 dds. Die beiden Konkurenz-DKs mit ilvl5k+ sind mit 3,xk+ rumgegurkt. afk-autohit? ka?
Zu guter letzt haben wir Anub nicht gepackt, weil extrem viele Schnarchnasen dabei waren, die schön auf den Eisflächen rumgetanzt sind und dadurch die Ranges die Übermacht an kleinen Adds nicht in den Griff bekommen haben.

Fazit: Jeder kann sich seinen Gearscore mit crap pushen, aber kann noch lange nicht spielen.

Ich hab gearscore und Elitistgroup wieder vom Rechner geschmissen. das taugt nix...


----------



## WackoJacko (21. Januar 2010)

ich auch benutze GS für meine Feral dudu.

Auch gebe ich zu das ich manchmal vorurteile gegenüber anderen habe weil deren Gearscore lower war als meiner (meiner ist auch nur 5.2k).

Dasselbe wurde auch mit mir gemacht (rouge mit 5,7k GS). Er hat mit mir gewettet ich würde kein dmg an Boss XY machen (war übrigens ne Hero).

Was kam raus am Ende? Richtig er hatte DPS von 5k und ich von 6,3k. 

Da hab ich erstmal geschmunzelt *grins*

Also kurzum: GS sagt nix übern skill aus sondern zeigt nur ob jemand für eine Raidini geartechnisch geeigenet ist.

mfg


----------



## Enyalios (21. Januar 2010)

SireS schrieb:


> Thema verfehlt. Was hat das mit GearScore zu tun? Setzen, sechs.



Denken verfehlt, ebenfalls Setzen Sechs.

Er wollte vermutlich damit andeuten das ein Gearscore nichts über das allgemeine Spielverständnis eines Spielers aussagt.


----------



## Düstermond (21. Januar 2010)

SireS schrieb:


> Thema verfehlt. Was hat das mit GearScore zu tun? Setzen, sechs.



Er will sagen, dass der DK einen hohen Gearscore hat, selbst wenn er Leder-Beweglichkeits-Krempel trägt.
Also nix Thema verfehlt, man muss nur ein bisschen genauer lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrAkE (21. Januar 2010)

Kalikas schrieb:


> ich hasse dieses Addon Gearscore
> 
> unter 5k gs kriegt man für KEINE Instanz mehr einen Invite, überall nur noch 5k mind. 5,2k usw.
> 
> ...




GEarcores ist ne geile erfindung weil solche wie DICH nehm ich NIE MIT!!!!

Seit wan mit Müll iteams Puhsen?

wen du mit deinem "main T9.5 und aus pdok sachen trägst ist doch nice da nehm ich dich z.b. gern mit ;D
aber wen das dein 10 twink ist das Rl ihrgend wo bei BC hängen geblieben ist,

und du jammerst weiodu nen GS von 3.900 hast und ne hero ini machen willst jo da nehm ichd ichauch nicht mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir voten diese leute aus einer hero ini immer raus ;D

weil wir immer 4 man sind und der 5te dd hat gutes gear machtn er mit ist es schelcht machen wir schön langsam und kicken den becvor der endboss da ist ;D


ganz easy und das ist die warheit

Tschüss!!!!


----------



## RedShirt (21. Januar 2010)

> und du jammerst weiodu nen GS von 3.900 hast und ne hero ini machen willst jo da nehm ichd ichauch nicht mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bitte gib mal alle Deine Chars an.
Ich möchte meine serverweite Ignoreliste ergänzen - mit sojemand möchte ich *nie* in die Gruppe.

Wer schlechter equipte Leute rausvotet, nicht weil sie schlecht spielen sondern einfach so reinkommen, sollte selber rausgekickt werden. Das ist einfach nur asozial.

Geh doch gleich zu 4t in die Ini? Wozu Random ein? Müsst ihr halt hinlaufen, aber dafür habt ihr eure elitäre Ruhe =)

btw. Grammatik ist kein Styleitem


----------



## Enyalios (21. Januar 2010)

FrAkE schrieb:


> GEarcores ist ne geile erfindung weil solche wie DICH nehm ich NIE MIT!!!!
> 
> Seit wan mit Müll iteams Puhsen?
> 
> ...



Dudenscore 20, aber trotzdem darfst du hier schreiben. Solltest dir daran ein Beispiel nehmen !


----------



## Karius (21. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Dudenscore 20, aber trotzdem darfst du hier schreiben. Solltest dir daran ein Beispiel nehmen !



^^ Flamewars ftw


----------



## Gnorfal (21. Januar 2010)

> GEarcores ist ne geile erfindung weil solche wie DICH nehm ich NIE MIT!!!!
> 
> Seit wan mit Müll iteams Puhsen?
> 
> ...


Sag mal, was schreibst [DUDEN] da??
Statt GS Gearscore, sollte Blizzard VOR Accountgründung lieber nen Hirnscore setzen, dann wären Leute wie Du nicht auf meiner Ignoreliste



> Tschüss!!!!


jo mach gut ne


----------



## c0bRa (21. Januar 2010)

Schönes Beispiel hatte ich gestern in einer Ini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



30k Pala-Tank, 4000er Gearscore, und die Aussage, dass GS absolut nichts aussagt hat sich wieder bewiesen... Der Tank hat ein Tempo vorgelegt, da ist mir schwindelig geworden, nie Aggro verloren, Bosskenntnisse besessen und der Heiler hatte trotzdem nicht wirklich was zu tun... 

Echt selten so enn guten Tank gesehen, der seinen Char wirklich spielen konnte, auch wenn das Equipp keine Rekorde schlägt... Schönen gruß Hierbei nochmal an den Tank, falls er das hier mal liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (21. Januar 2010)

FrAkE schrieb:


> GEarcores ist ne geile erfindung weil solche wie DICH nehm ich NIE MIT!!!!
> 
> Seit wan mit Müll iteams Puhsen?
> 
> ...


Du bist offensichtlich ein mit Komplexen beladener Legastheniker, der im wahren Leben nichts auf die Reihe kriegt, schon allein wegen seiner nicht vorhandenen Rechtschreibung von allem Mädchen ausgelacht und wie die Pest gemieden wird und darum versucht, sein armseliges Dasein in einem virtuellen Spiel zu kompensieren, indem er anderen auf den Sack geht (und sei es nur hier im Forum). Dass Du Dich hier grad selbst über die Maßen lächerlich gemacht und zum Abschuss freigegeben hast fällt Dir natürlich nicht auf, war auch beim IQ eines Steins nicht zu erwarten.

Ganz easy und das ist die Wahrheit.


----------



## Waldmond (21. Januar 2010)

/2 Noch 2dd´s mit mindestens 8K Damage für Ragefire-Abgrund gesucht. Eqiup und Damage-Test bei den Übungspuppen in OG. UND BITTE: Nur 120%ige Profis melden die Ihren Char zu 150% beherrschen. Soll ein schneller run werden. wp me. gogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogo


----------



## ninchu (21. Januar 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Bitte gib mal alle Deine Chars an.
> Ich möchte meine serverweite Ignoreliste ergänzen - mit sojemand möchte ich *nie* in die Gruppe.
> 
> btw. Grammatik ist kein Styleitem




/sign.....

so ein asoverhalten is widerlich (und ja das schreibt sich so und nicht wIEderlich.....da hab ich nicht mal nen duden gebraucht ;-) )

aber zurück zum thema bitte, ich persönlich nutze GS gar nicht, ich boykottiere das vollkommen. 
ein schönes beispiel: zu 70er zeiten wollten wir nen kara funraid machen und 2 von uns wollten nebenbei ihre twinks etwas equipen. wir hatten einen FULL T6 healpala!!!!!!! dabei der als mt heiler fungieren sollte/wollte....er hat den tank (wohlbemerkt t4 und t5 equipt, also locker ausreichend) nicht geheilt bekommen, einfach weil er ne schnarchnase war.
wo der das gear her hatte haben wir uns dann zwar auch alle gefragt aber egal.
das zeigt aber das gear noch lange keinen skill ausmachen muss.....klar haben leute mit 277er items was vorzuweisen, wollen wir das mal nicht schlecht reden. 
aber jemand mit vielleicht 500 gs weniger kann locker einiges wet machen wenn er skill hat.

so long


----------



## Manoroc (21. Januar 2010)

nun irgendwodran muss man ja kucken ob das gear für eine ini ausreicht... außerdem brauch es grad ma 2 wochen um nen 80er auf gearscore 5000 zu bekommen selbst wen man berufstätig ist, vorrausgesetzt man ist kein totaler vollnoob.
ich finde gearscore is ein SUPER addon ohne es wäre es als raidlead oft kaum möglich nen ordentlichen icc 25er oder pdok run random zu bauen der dan auch 50/50 schafft


----------



## Vudis (21. Januar 2010)

FrAkE schrieb:


> GEarcores ist ne geile erfindung weil solche wie DICH nehm ich NIE MIT!!!!
> 
> Seit wan mit Müll iteams Puhsen?
> 
> ...



Rechtschreibung fast perfekt du musst nur noch..das ist DER Wahrheit schreiben.

Ansonsten alles oben genannte blabla du bistn kiddie blablubb zeig uns doch mal dein tolles gear usw und so fort


----------



## SyntaXKilla (21. Januar 2010)

Tja, das Problem ist eigentlich immer noch,
dass man einfach nicht festellen kann, wie GUT ein Spieler seinen char in gewissen Bereichen beherrscht.

Wenn man den char kennt, ist das natürlich etwas anderes,
aber wenn ich selber z.B. nen Raid aufmache mit Leuten dich ich kenne, aus der Gilde, Leute von Leuten
und dann fehlen uns immer noch welche,
auf was schaust du bei der Suche?

Auf Equip?
Früher war die Frage: "Noch grüne/blaue Sachen?"
Da man die lila Teile ja nun schon leicht bekommt, was das kein haltbares Kriterium mehr (eigentlich vorher auch nicht, aber hat sich halt gurchgesetzt)
also hat man sich nach dps/hps erkundigt.
"Was machst du Schaden/Heilung"

Jedoch gibts keine Möglichkeit, diese Aussagen anschließend zu überprüfen, außer eben einen Recount Test auf Puppen xD
Das ist vl auch schon wieder doof und nicht immer möglich, aber zumindest kann man dann sehen, WAS derjenige wirklich zB an Schaden raushauen "kann".

Zwischendurch war dann eben itemlevel aktuell, weil Leute die 232/245er Teile haben nunmal schon in Raids waren und dort Equip bekommen haben,
was ebenfalls keine gute "Datenerfassung des Könnens des Spieler" war.

Mittlerweile hat sich das eben zusammengefasst,
Summe(komplettes Equip) = Gearcore.



Tja, was kann man nun tun?
Noch immer nichts, wie ich finde ^^
auf Pugchecker (habe ich diese Woche erfahren) kann man rauslesen, welcher char, welchen Boss schon wie oft gelegt hat,
aber SELBST DAS ist nicht wirklich aussagekräftig, ich kenne gute Leute, die halt noch nicht ICC waren, aber schon die PdOk Tribute geschafft haben,
genauso wie es Leute gibt, die nach z.B.: Anoob sagen "ups, re. sry Internet abgekackt" den ganzen Bosskampf nicht da waren und am Ende sogar noch den loot abstauben -.-
(Hier gleich liebe Grüße an den Hexer von Ysera ;p)

Also, Fazit für mich:
Mit Leuten spielen, die man kennt, on denen man weiß ob sie "gut" sind (nicht rein tolles Equip) und halt Leute, die nett sind und sympathisch rüberkommen so weit es geht.
Wenn man dann eben im Raid /in der ini draufkommt, dass der dmg/heal/Aggroaufbau wirklich nicht passt,
hat man immer noch 2 Möglichkeiten:
Abblasen
oder Spieler erstetzen.


----------



## Capitano (22. Januar 2010)

Wo gibts das Addon überhaupt? überall wo ich geschaut hab:


> *This new version doesn't work with non-US localizations* but I promise I'm going to re-write it to fix this as soon as I can.



greetings


----------



## SyntaXKilla (22. Januar 2010)

Capitano schrieb:


> Wo gibts das Addon überhaupt?


Ich verwends zwar selber nicht, nehm aber an, auf Google / Buffed / Curse wird mans bestimmt finden ^^

z.B.:
http://wow.curse.com...vgearscore.aspx

Und wenn da extra steht "*...new version...*" kann doch sein, dass die vorige funktioniert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach mal unter dem "_more Information_"-Tab schaun,
vl Version 3.0.1.5 - 3.0.17 ^^


----------



## Fusselbirne (22. Januar 2010)

Geb dir nen Tipp: Schreib sowas im Blizz Forum.So viele Heuler Threads,die täglich gemacht werden,würden bei Blizz bestimmt irgendwann Aufmerksamkeit bekommen,wenn jeder seine Threads in Blizz statt Buffed Forum reinpacken würde.


----------



## Minorjiel (22. Januar 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> ...
> Dasselbe wurde auch mit mir gemacht (rouge mit 5,7k GS). Er hat mit mir gewettet ich würde kein dmg an Boss XY machen (war übrigens ne Hero).
> ...



Hm, wenn in einer Random-Gruppe jemand auf so eine lustige Idee kommt, dann verlasse ich sofort und kommentarlos die Gruppe. Hier ist doch vorprogrammiert, dass geposed, gedrängelt und gemotzt wird. Da kommt mir der DungeonFinder ganz gelegen, den Stress tue ich mir nicht an und warte lieber 15 min auf die nächste Gruppe.



FrAkE schrieb:


> ...
> und du jammerst weiodu nen GS von 3.900 hast und ne hero ini machen willst jo da nehm ichd ichauch nicht mit
> 
> 
> ...



Wie soll man denn bei so einer Einstellung vernünftiges Equip sammeln können? Ich glaub', bei Dir würde ich auch gar nicht mit wollen.

----

Der Thread eiert ja schon ein paar Tage hier im Forum herum. Ich muss ganz ehrlich zugeben, dass mich dieses Thema dann doch gereizt hat. Hab mir daher das GS mal gezogen und installiert. 

Allerdings hat es nicht wirklich mein Spielverhalten mit dem DungeonFinder in Heros geändert. Man wirft einen Blick auf die GS seiner Mitspieler und weiß....ja, was weiß man dann eigentlich? Bis bin ich in den Gruppen durch jede Hero gekommen, egal ob der Durschschnitts-GS bei 4000 oder 5500 lag. 

Nur in einer einzigen Situation habe ich eine Gruppe verlassen: Schon bei der ersten Trashgruppe sind wir gewiped --> Aushilfstank im Zweitequip! Nun mag der eine oder andere schimpfen und sagen "Auch ein Tank muss üben", aber man darf nicht vergessen, dass die Spieler ja auch schon als DDs in den Inis waren und gesehen haben (sollten), an welchen Stellen welche Mobs getankt werden.

Naja, aber eben vor genau dieser Situation bewahrt mich kein GS-AddOn!

Wie sinnvoll (für mich persönlich) GS in Verbindung mit Schlachtzügen ist, dass finde ich auch noch raus :-)


----------



## mens90 (22. Januar 2010)

ich empfehle examiner (curse.com-link). hier sieht man die ungefähren werte der items, nicht nur die gesamtwertung am ende. zusätzlich kann man per taste (Alt) das itemlvl sehen, denn nich alles lilane is auch tauglich^^

ansonsten als test einfach mal n kleines duell machen, die meisten sind dann schon überfordert.

generell is gs gar nich soo schlecht, ein schneller blick und man kann zumindestens abschätzen wie viel heal ein tank braucht ^^ ein 5,5k GS-dudu brauch ich nich Overhealn, der hält viel aus ^^


außerdem find ich es immer wieder bemerkenswert wie schlecht die spieler in PDK gg die Champs sind. die fehlende klassenkenntnis zeigt sich hier meist besonders stark ^^ (ich spiel auf ulduar, vlt isses auf andern servern anders^^ vorallem auf pvp-servern sollte es besser sein oder ??)

das blizzard-forum is fürn Ar***, die GMs antworten, wenn überhaupt, erst nach wochen / monaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maxi_king (22. Januar 2010)

ich schmeiss mal wieder den alten spruch in den raum, weil ich ihn schon lange nicht mehr gesehen hab ^^

"zu classic zeiten hätts das nicht gegeben" xD


----------



## Minorjiel (22. Januar 2010)

mens90 schrieb:


> generell is gs gar nich soo schlecht, ein schneller blick und man kann zumindestens abschätzen wie viel heal ein tank braucht ^^ ein 5,5k GS-dudu brauch ich nich Overhealn, der hält viel aus ^^



/sign

Das GS nicht völlig nutzlos ist, davon habe ich mich nun auch überzeugen lassen. Man muss halt korrekt einsetzen und die richtigen Informationen entnehmen. Weiter oben hat doch jemand das Beispiel mit dem Thermometer gebracht...das fande ich ganz passend.


----------



## :Manahunt: (22. Januar 2010)

Auf unserem Server gibt's das noch nicht und immer sobald jemand dieses Wort schreibt wird er von mir und paar Freunden zugeflamed sodass sich das auch nicht bei uns einführen wird!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalikas (23. Januar 2010)

Mal gucken wie sich das noch Entwickeln wirdDa mocht eich DPs lieber,weil das noch bischen mehr aussagt, wobei DPS ein schwankender Wert is tund viele nicht wissen das es verschiedene Arten gibt von Dps


----------



## MayoAmok (23. Januar 2010)

Manoroc schrieb:


> nun irgendwodran muss man ja kucken ob das gear für eine ini ausreicht...



Kann man doch. Man erkundigt sich, welche Itemstufe in der Instanz droppt und guckt sicher den potentiellen Kandidaten an. Hat seine Ausrüstung grösstenteils eine Itemstufe unter der Dropstufe der Instanz, kann er dorthin ohne Probleme mitgehen.

Das dauert im drübergucken vielleicht 2 Sekunden länger, als man auf die Aktualisierung des Tooltips über Gearscore warten muss. 

Ich werde GS Poster im /2 weiterhin auslachen und meinen geskillten Gesundheitsstein vom Hexer posten.


----------



## Astrakiller (23. Januar 2010)

Ich muss MayoAmok zustimmen. Viele Leute,die mit GearScore Leute suchen,erwarten dann auch wirklich das Leute für ICC 25 NUR items mit ilvl 264 haben.. Oder mind. die hälfte. Natürlich haben das alle Leute die ICC 25 Raiden wollen,weil sie ja dann noch soviel nutzen aus der Instanz ziehen..

Ich persönlich hasse dieses Addon und wünsche jedem,der es benutzt, Genitalwarzen. Jedenfalls wenn sie sagen "5k mindestens".


----------



## Crowser19 (23. Januar 2010)

Finde es sowieso krass...
Zu BC gabs noch ein paar gute Raidgilden und viele die es werden wollten und wiederum einige die es nichtmal Kara gepackt haben,  
heute gibts Raidgilden wo man nur hinschaut. 

Aber ich geh da jede Wette ein viele der, die heute so aufkacken mit ihrer Gearscore und Dps usw.  waren in BC/Classic nur Mittlerer Durchschnitt bzw. spielen erst seid Wotlk. und machen jetzt einen auf Pro-gamer.


----------



## Enrico300 (23. Januar 2010)

Ich würde einfach mal sagen, nehmt euch die Addons: Gearscore, Dmgmeter und schiebt sie euch in den Ars...........


----------



## Enrico300 (23. Januar 2010)

Ich würde einfach mal sagen, nehmt euch die Addons: Gearscore, Dmgmeter und schiebt sie euch in den Ars...........


----------



## Thufeist (8. Februar 2010)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> schwachsinn, gearscore hat niemal diese grundeinstellung, viel mehr haben es evt einige auf deinem server verändert was möglich ist!
> 
> das problem ist einfach wie oben auf dieser seite schon wer sagt, wenn sich beide seiten daran halten würden müsst man nicht so ein wirbel um ein an sich praktisches addon machen. Nur da es immer noch leute gibt die meinen sie müssten mit 226er items Icc gehn, bzw auf der anderen seite leute eine GS von 5k für alles unter Icc verlangen wird sich daran auch nix ändern.
> 
> ...



Solltest meinen Post schon richtig lesen.
Wenn man frisch Level 80 ist und sich dann von 3 Freunden durch ein paar Heros ziehen lassen möchte um Equip zu farmen,
kann man sich im LFG Tool NICHT in jeder Hero anmelden um noch einen 5ten zu finden, da der frische 80iger unterequipt ist, was ja aber total egal wäre, wenn man sich
eh ziehen lassen würde.. somit ist es im Endeffekt das gleiche System.


----------



## Kerlomator (9. Februar 2010)

Eigentlich ist nicht unbedingt gearscore Schuld an der ganzen Entwicklung, auch wenn das Verhalten welches sich durch dieses addon immer weiter verbreitet,
einer der Gründe ist, warum ich schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr spiele.
Ich bin nur Gelegenheitsspieler und war immer zurfrieden mit dem Spiel, da man es entspannt spielen konnte.
Jetzt gibt es allerortens nur noch Raidgilden, denen es nicht schnell genug geht, sämtliche Raids zu komplettieren.
Mich persönlich nervt diese Entwicklung, da sich kaum einer mehr Zeit lässt für einen entspannten Raidabend.
Viele lassen auch die 10er Version der Zitadelle aus und wollen sofort den 25er Raid "clearen", wie es so schön heißt im WoW Jargon. 
Dann wird sich nur noch frustriert aufgeregt, weil man nur am wipen ist mit den ganzen 232er und 245er Teilen.
Man man, alle nur noch gierig nach dem besten Equip. Ich nehm gerne in Kauf nicht alles zu sehen oder zumindest mir einiges an Zeit zu lassen,
aber das ist in einer Gilde die momentan fähig ist die Zitadelle zu betreten, kaum möglich. Nur noch gogogo, schneller, höher, weiter.
Ich hoffe mit der Erweiterung wird den Vielspielern wieder etwas mehr Rechnung getragen, damit ein Gelegenheitsspieler wie ich, wieder etwas entspannter spielen kann.


----------



## Tamîkus (9. Februar 2010)

maxi_king schrieb:


> ich schmeiss mal wieder den alten spruch in den raum, weil ich ihn schon lange nicht mehr gesehen hab ^^
> 
> "zu classic zeiten hätts das nicht gegeben" xD



/ sign


----------



## Super PePe (9. Februar 2010)

Spielt man den Content des Content wegen, läuft der Raid. Spielt man den Content wegen Items, kann man mit Bestimmtheit sagen das Ding geht vor den Baum. Es liegt also an euch wem ihr euch anschließt udn wem ihr aus dem Weg geht...


----------



## DefloS (9. Februar 2010)

:Manahunt: schrieb:


> Auf unserem Server gibt's das noch nicht und immer sobald jemand dieses Wort schreibt wird er von mir und paar Freunden zugeflamed sodass sich das auch nicht bei uns einführen wird!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DAS ist mal ne Maßnahme, das ständige Gearscore besabbel nervt mich auch ganz ordentlich. EIn guter Kumpel in T7.5 (EQ von Anno dazumal) macht trotzdem mehr DPS als soein T9 Spacko der nix kann... Skill > GS so ist das, man muss seine Klasse ausspielen können - ich fidne Blizz hat mit Bossen wie Fauldarm die einfach nur Gearcheck sind mal wieder in den Müll gegriffen.... das hätte man auch anders gestalten können.


----------



## Najsh (9. Februar 2010)

Sersn,

ich habe gs in der Anfangszeit benutzt - inzwischen nicht mehr.
Grund dafür war, dass ich zu der Zeit des öfteren auch random Raids organisiert habe.
Und jeder des öfteren mal 25er random raids organisiert, weiss was das zum Teil
für Stress sein kann. Und in diesem Zusammenhang war es ein nützliches
Hilfsmittel um einige Dinge zu bescheleunigen und mir das Leben zu erleichtern.

Ich halte auch nach wie vor GS für ein sehr gutes tool.
Das Hauptproblem ist lediglich, dass die Ansprüche der Raidleiter,
Lichtjahre mit den eigentlichen EQ-Anforderungen der meisten
Inis/Raids divergieren.

Es wäre also sehr sinnvoll, wenn umgehend GS insofern erweiteret werden
würde, dass es zusätzlich Auskunft darüber gibt, ob der Spieler ausreichend
für die jeilige Instanz/Raid ausgestattet wird - und dies nicht dem Raidleiter
mit zum Teil völlig überzogenen Vorstellungen zu überlassen. Und genauso
wird dies ja auch bereits von blizz in den neuen Inis in der Eiskrone
gehandhabt - die auch nicht jedem 80er sofort zugänglich sind.

Ich verstehe den Unmut über GS - aber in erster Linie resultiert es daraus,
dass viel GS benutzen aber leider nicht vernünftig damit umgehen können.


----------



## Super PePe (9. Februar 2010)

ist doch ganz einfach GS von 4.5+ für NAxx oder Gs von 5k für pdk10/20, da geht man mit einem gesunden Menschenverstand erst gar nicht mit. Leute, die so einen Gs für so eine Instanz suchen ,setzen ihn so hoch an, weil der Großteil solcher Raids unfähig sind ihre Ärsche aus irgendeiner Void zu bewegen. 
Des weiteren glauben sie allein durch ihre Items, dasz der Boss eh so umfällt und man getrost alles vergessen kann was man über movement wusste.
Ende vom Lied jeder hat Erfolg + GS von Drölfzig und dennoch bist 2h in pdk unterwegs oder hast vorher aufgegeben.


----------



## Hexacoatl (9. Februar 2010)

DefloS schrieb:


> ich fidne Blizz hat mit Bossen wie Fauldarm die einfach nur Gearcheck sind mal wieder in den Müll gegriffen.... das hätte man auch anders gestalten können.



Oh ja, anstatt eines Gearchecks bei Bossen zu verlangen sollten Sie ein Bezahlmodel einführen, oder die aktive Onlinezeit des Charakters zu Grunde legen....

*ironie off*

Eine solche Hürde wie bei Fauldarm ist nur fair, denn sie trennt engagierte Spieler von anderen, nicht so interessierten Spielern. Es gibt innerhalb der Spielmechanik nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an möglichen Hürden um den Anspruch einer Raidinstanz zu definieren, und dazu gehören nunmal auch Bosse wie Fauldarm. Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt ist jeder Boss lediglich ein Gearcheck, oder warst Du in letzter Zeit mal in MC mit 40 Spielern?


----------



## Dolzi (9. Februar 2010)

also ich spiel aufm server tirion und da isses mim gearscore eig. überhaupt kein problem...
grad gestern wieder random icc 25er gesucht und sofort reingekommen ohne überprüfen und gar nix... ob ich erfahrung hab haben se noch gefragt aber auch hier waren die anforderungen net sehr hoch
dann hat man erstmal gespielt und wenn man gemerkt hat einer macht nix hat man ihn gewarnt und dann eben gekickt... auch net tragisch
also des mit dem gearscore fällt mir eig. kaum bis gar net auf 
wir sind dann auch relativ weit gekommen, bis vorn prof. halt (is für mich relativ weit ^^), hatten nur bei der lady kleine probs weil wir noch net eingespielt waren, ging schlussendlich dann aber auch gut


----------



## Kongo Otto (9. Februar 2010)

DefloS schrieb:


> DAS ist mal ne Maßnahme, das ständige Gearscore besabbel nervt mich auch ganz ordentlich. EIn guter Kumpel in T7.5 (EQ von Anno dazumal) macht trotzdem mehr DPS als soein T9 Spacko der nix kann... Skill > GS so ist das, man muss seine Klasse ausspielen können - ich fidne Blizz hat mit Bossen wie Fauldarm die einfach nur Gearcheck sind mal wieder in den Müll gegriffen.... das hätte man auch anders gestalten können.






warum hat er dann noch T7? blabla, der gute Kumpel


----------



## Super PePe (9. Februar 2010)

Kongo schrieb:


> warum hat er dann noch T7? blabla, der gute Kumpel



ein Twink?!
ich hab auch noch 2 chars die in t7.5 bzw in t8 rumstehen


----------



## bluewhiteangel (9. Februar 2010)

Kalikas schrieb:


> Mal gucken wie sich das noch Entwickeln wirdDa mocht eich DPs lieber,weil das noch bischen mehr aussagt, wobei DPS ein schwankender Wert is tund viele nicht wissen das es verschiedene Arten gibt von Dps



Du schaufelst dir dein eigenes Grab mit der Aussage.
Ich steh grade in Dala im Friseur und bekomm die Frage "dps?" für icc 25. Ich war noch nie icc 25, woher soll ich also wissen, wie viel dps ich mache? xD
Dps is immer Encounterabhängig, mit Gearscore weiß ich zumindest ungefähr wie ich jemanden einzuordnen hab. Denn nen 6k Gs sollte keine 1k dps machen und nen 1k Gs macht keine 6k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(Ende vom Lied mit meinem Raid: "Geh erstmal 10er, du kennst keine Bosse und Equip is auch doof..." Mitn 5,1k Gs, naja, enttäuscht bin ich ja schon, aber mach ich jetztn Fred auf? Nein^^)


----------



## Lebensfee (9. Februar 2010)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Gearscore...
> 
> Jeder Depp läuft mit T9 rum und kriegt trotzdem Probleme 2k DPS zu fahren.  Equip kriegt man hinterher geschmissen, aber seinen Char ordendlich zu spielen kriegt kaum einer hin.



Ich finde Depp ist eigentlich derjenige, der sich anmaßt andere als Solches zu bezeichnen. WOW ist nunmal für eine breite Masse von Menschen konzipiert und die gibt es in jedem Alter. Wenn du vielleicht noch den Vorteil besitzt, auf dem Höhepunkt deiner Aufmerksamkeit zu sein, herzlichen Glückwunsch. Es gibt aber auch noch Menschen mit unterschiedlicher Konzentrations- oder reaktionszeiten. In der Wirtschaft würde man vielleicht sagen du bist überqualifiziert und man würde dich gar nicht erst haben wollen.

Das praktische Spiel WOW ist von so vielen Faktoren abhängig, das man schlecht sagen kann, der ist gut und der ist schlecht. Das fängt mit der Hardware an, geht weiter über die Framerate und endet schließlich bei den geistigen Fähigkeiten jedes Einzelnen. Auch ein Tank mit 55 k Live bringt dich nicht weiter, wenn er in einer Hero-Ini 3 x DC hat. DPS ist so nichtssagen, wie dein Posting. DPS richtet sich ebenfalls nach der Geschwinigkeit deines Lans, der Entfernung zum Boss, der Auswahl der INI und des Charakters. Nicht jeder Char macht die gleichen DPS. Eine INI ist für Caster besser und wieder eine andere für Meelies.

Was ich persönlich ganz schlimm finde, ist die Tatsache, das sich sämtliche Werte und Normen verabschieden. Bei WOW muss ich mich mir meinen 49 Jahren von einem 12 jährigen Lausbub beschimpfen und beleidigen lassen, nur weil der durch eine Firewall geschützt wird. Im realen Leben hätte er da sicherlich eine etwas größere Hemmschwelle. Ich spiele jetzt 3 Jahre und zu BC Zeiten war das wirklich alles etwas sozialer, auch ohne Teamspeak. Hilfe wurde supergroß geschrieben und auch praktiziert. Ich möchte aber auch nicht ständig den alten Zeiten nachtrauern, denn WOW entwickelt sich halt weiter. Es ist nicht für mich oder für dich programmiert, sondern für alle.

Pädagogisch gesehen bist du eher der unsozialere Spieler (Kunde) und für Buffed zählst du ganz sicher nicht zu der Zielgruppe.

Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Bigfeet (9. Februar 2010)

bisher eher negative Erfahrungen damit gemacht, wenn ich am Portstein steh mit Dschungelhut und Angel auf dem Rücken und fleissig am porten bin, dabei von der Seite angemacht werde das ich mit nem GS von 2700 wohl noch nicht Archa tauglich bin dann läuft da sicherlich etwas verkehrt. Ich bin für die Einführung einer Alterskontrolle für jene die dieses GS benutzen wollen, sollen sie ihren Perso faxen oder was auch immer damit man vor diesen .....piieep... die auch meinen es benutzen zu müssen weil es toll ist, verschont bleibt.

zum abschluss, ja ich spiel auf einem rp server wo ich es für üblich halte nicht ständig in meinem Kampfequip rumzulaufen.


----------



## Phantomjäger (9. Februar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich...
wie schon öfters erwähnt...
eigenen raid aufmachen...
so mach ichs immer...
nicht aufgrund schlechtem equip, sondern weil ich leute suche die movement und skill haben und sich nicht durch ziehen lassen weil sie trotz 10k dsp nur 25k schaden im ganzen fight machen

so far


----------



## RedShirt (9. Februar 2010)

Ich find Gearscore toll.

Jeder, der aktiv mit Gearscore wirbt, nur danach filtert, weder sich die Leute lieber nochmal anschaut / anschreibt und befragt, ist für mich schonmal prima aussortiert als guter Raidleiter / guter Mitspieler.

Ist doch prima =) umgedrehte Auswahl.


----------



## Lokibu (9. Februar 2010)

Also ich sehe es positiv... die Gearscore Leute wipen 5 Stunden in nem Raid und in der Zeit kann ich mit den guten Spieler selber einen Raid aufbauen. 

Wie bereits gesagt wurde... wer was ändern will, sollte selber Raids aufstellen und besonders damit werben, dass nur Leute mitgenommen werden, die Spielen können und nicht anfangen den Gearscore zu vergleichen. Sobald einer anfängt mit, "boah der hat ja nur nen GS von...." fliegt er raus.


----------



## Udalrich (9. Februar 2010)

Lebensfee schrieb:


> Was ich persönlich ganz schlimm finde, ist die Tatsache, das sich sämtliche Werte und Normen verabschieden. Bei WOW muss ich mich mir meinen 49 Jahren von einem 12 jährigen Lausbub beschimpfen und beleidigen lassen, nur weil der durch eine Firewall geschützt wird. Im realen Leben hätte er da sicherlich eine etwas größere Hemmschwelle.


Wobei man das nicht nur am Alter festmachen darf. Ich kenne 17jährige, die fehlerfreier und netter kommunizieren als manch deutlich älterer Zeitgenosse.
Freche, unsoziale Egoisten gab es schon immer in WoW; früher wurden sie von Gilden und Gruppen schnell gemieden, heute finden sie dank Gruppensuchtool wieder Spielpartner. Ich behaupte aber, dass es noch immer mehr nette Spieler gibt, als blöde, jedenfalls ist das meine Erfahrung... 

Und back-to-topic:
Ich selbst bin mit Anfang 40 und einem Gearscore von 4.9 noch immer fit genug, viele dieser GS-5.5k-Schnösel im Recount bzgl. DPS deutlich hinter mir zu lassen.
Denn das ist eben auch schlecht an GearScore: Es verleitet dazu, vermeintlich besseres Gear anzulegen, das im Zusammenspiel mit der restlichen Ausrüstung aber schlechter ist (weil es sich z.B. einen Proc oder CD teilt, einen Wert weit über den Cap bringt, unnütze Werte steigert etc.). Jeder kann heutzutage nur mittels Marken und 5er-Hero-Drops deutlich über 5k GS kommen, ohne jemals eine Raid-Ini gesehen zu haben. - Insofern darf man GS nicht überbewerten. Wäre es ein vernünftiges, klassen- und skillungsabhängiges Character-Auditing (Richtung imba.hu und Konsorten) wäre so ein Tool evtl. gar nicht so schlecht. - Aber so ist es kontraproduktiv.

Aber was soll's: Früher haben die Spezies mit ihrem Full-Epic-Tear-Set angegeben, heute sind es die GS-Poser, die sich am Brunnen in Dalaran treffen. Wenn es sie glücklich macht...


----------



## Mr_Richfield (9. Februar 2010)

erst gestern wieder eine top erfahrung gemacht: mein hexertwink wird mit GS 3800 in die grube hc beordert. ich steh drin, die gruppe hat anscheinend gerade einen dd verloren. da schreibt plötzlich ein dk mit gefühlt 200 sonderzeichen im namen & einem GS von 4500: "omg, der wl ist ja noch mieser als der hunter" ... woher will er das wissen? kennt er mich?

ich habe ihn freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass mein main knapp 1k mehr GS hat als er & er sich nichts darauf einbilden brauch, weil er mal pdk10 ohne wipe geschafft hat. darauf hin verlies er wortlos die gruppe. eigentlich mache ich mir rein gar nichts aus GS, zumal ich eh nur gildenintern raiden gehe, *aber *in dem fall konnte ich mir das nicht verkneifen.

meine meinung: GS ist gut für einen kurzen überblick (besonders für rnd raidleiter) und für spieler die gerne ihre pixel penise vergleichen gut, mehr nicht ... am ende trägt mein schami ein blaues trinket (welches den GS um 100 drückt) weils einfach besser ist als manches epic-teil. und ja, ich heile icc25 erfolgreich *auch* mit blauem trinket 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (22. Februar 2010)

Mr_Richfield schrieb:


> erst gestern wieder eine top erfahrung gemacht: mein hexertwink wird mit GS 3800 in die grube hc beordert. ich steh drin, die gruppe hat anscheinend gerade einen dd verloren. da schreibt plötzlich ein dk mit gefühlt 200 sonderzeichen im namen & einem GS von 4500: "omg, der wl ist ja noch mieser als der hunter" ... woher will er das wissen? kennt er mich?
> 
> ich habe ihn freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass mein main knapp 1k mehr GS hat als er & er sich nichts darauf einbilden brauch, weil er mal pdk10 ohne wipe geschafft hat. darauf hin verlies er wortlos die gruppe. eigentlich mache ich mir rein gar nichts aus GS, zumal ich eh nur gildenintern raiden gehe, *aber *in dem fall konnte ich mir das nicht verkneifen.
> 
> ...



da fällt mir pdk10 ein...

ich wurde von nem gildi mit meim mage reingeholt, weil die gruppe am auseinander brechen war...das erste was ich las war "omg noch son kacknoob, der durchgezogen werden will" 
da dacht ich mir auch erst ma "wtf..magste mir dumm kommen, kann ich das auch", hab mir dann das gear des..was warn des noml? ...pala angeguckt un gedacht: ja gz, volles markengear, blaue ringe, grüne trinkets...
als man mir erklärt hat, dass man vor jaraxus stehen würde und die gruppe schon 2h bei den norden beasts den boden geküsst habe, hab ich mich mal aufs schlimmste eingestellt.
nach dem buffen kam ein "olol der mage wird nichts reißen"
das war der punkt, an dem ich nach meinem wuteimer griff.
jaraxus kam, sein buff auch->mage: buff geklaut, durchgezogen, 13k dps...
der retri: "olol der mage cheatet" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei den fraction champions hielt er- gott sei dank- sein großes mundwerk und wir kamen mit ach und krach auch an denen vorbei. nach den champions kam dann der spruch "ey, ich hab den höchsten gearscore, ich hab als einziger 5,2k"
da platzte mir der kragen, ich loggte auf meinen main, wurde vom gildi geinvt, der sich schn freute, und ich stand dann benem retri und meinte "olol du gimp, ich hab 5,7k und du nu 5,2. is das dein main? ja oder? lol gimp"
wieder umgeloggt, stand als mage dann wieder in der ini als ein "sry, war nich so gemeint" von ihm an mich kam un er bis zum anubkill ruhig war.


----------



## Zentoro (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> da fällt mir pdk10 ein...
> 
> ich wurde von nem gildi mit meim mage reingeholt, weil die gruppe am auseinander brechen war...das erste was ich las war "omg noch son kacknoob, der durchgezogen werden will"
> da dacht ich mir auch erst ma "wtf..magste mir dumm kommen, kann ich das auch", hab mir dann das gear des..was warn des noml? ...pala angeguckt un gedacht: ja gz, volles markengear, blaue ringe, grüne trinkets...
> ...



Macht Dich jetzt aber auch eher unsympathisch, wenn Du umloggen musst, um zu zeigen, wie toll Du bist. 
Zudem habe ich immer ein Problem mit so einseitig erzählten Stories in denen der Erzähler der absolute Checker mit Happy End ist - naja, wie auch immer:

Davon abgesehen, dass GS nervt, ich meines nicht kenne, gibt es ein größeres Problem:
Durch das Abfarmen der neuen Inis und den Besuch weiterer 100 "normaler" Heros, kann man sich komplett lila kleiden, ohne überhaupt zu wissen, was ein Raid ist. 

Gibt nen duften GS, aber keine Gewährleistung, dass man nen Spieler hat, der weiß, was er tut.


----------



## Noobydooby (23. Februar 2010)

mein Priester fährt mit ner 4200GS über 3k DPS in den inis zu Raids wird er net mitgenommen zu schlecht da fehlen ca 300 MP5 (=400 gs mehr) dazu zuwenig ZM genau nochmal 400 + ZM aber dafür -10% Crit und -Tempo (=wooow Healgear GS von naja knappe 5k) macht unterm strich dank 0 HIT sehr viel WENIGER DPS darf aber in fast jeden Raid mit auch wen es mit GS knapp ist so 4900 is scho echt das Limit!

Werte sind grob geschätzt lediglich GS und DPS stimmt in etwa.

Achja Enchants macht keine GS so wie ich das gesehen habe...

Ich finde es ist ein Geiles ADDON !
Aber alle machen nur Müll damit....

OK zur aufheiterung ein Witz :
LFG RF GS0+ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Looking For Group RageFire GearScore 0+)

Ne jetzt mal Klartext den meisten ist einfach nicht bewusst wie gering der unterschied von einigen mehreren hundert Punkten ist. Ich glaube die meisten deuten da nur zuviel rein und wen sie es endlich erkennen hören sie auf mit WoW...


----------



## derdavorne (23. Februar 2010)

bissel quatsch ists schon, aber geht auch nicht, dass jeder mit naxx gear sich überall durschleifen lässt.. es ist nicht überall der fall, dass gearscore gefordert wird, aber ist ja auch net schwer das zeug zusammen zu bekommen, es wird lediglich eigenbeteiligung verlangt, ohne nichts, kommt nichts.. 

nein, ich bin kein fan von und bei uns aufm server wird auf sowas kein wert gelegt


btw gibts einige gegenstände mit geringem score, die besser sind, als die mit höherem, also kann damit sowieso nicht jeder was anfangen und man muss sich spieler halt anschauen, was der überhaupt an hat, ini kennt und char spielen kann


----------



## Foertel (23. Februar 2010)

Dolzi schrieb:


> also ich spiel aufm server tirion und da isses mim gearscore eig. überhaupt kein problem...
> grad gestern wieder random icc 25er gesucht und sofort reingekommen ohne überprüfen und gar nix... ob ich erfahrung hab haben se noch gefragt aber auch hier waren die anforderungen net sehr hoch
> dann hat man erstmal gespielt und wenn man gemerkt hat einer macht nix hat man ihn gewarnt und dann eben gekickt... auch net tragisch
> also des mit dem gearscore fällt mir eig. kaum bis gar net auf
> wir sind dann auch relativ weit gekommen, bis vorn prof. halt (is für mich relativ weit ^^), hatten nur bei der lady kleine probs weil wir noch net eingespielt waren, ging schlussendlich dann aber auch gut



Ich weiß ja net wer das Glauben soll, Tirion is selbst Gildenmäßig ein sehr määäßig erfolgreicher Realm, eure besten Gilden haben 25er grad ma 10/12 normal und da soll ich glauben das eure Random-Gruppen es ohne Eq-Check relativ einfach schaffen die Blutkönigin etc zu killen?

Sorry, ich mag Gearscore ja auch nicht, aber solche Märchen genausowenig, ganz ab davon das dein in deinem MyBuffed Profil als Main bezeichneter Char genau EINEN Boss in ICC25 down hat.


----------



## No_ones (23. Februar 2010)

joa gearscore ist schon scheiße

mein cousin spielt auch wow und da er noch nicht lange 80 war und ich ihm das gruppesuchen etwas erleichtern wollte, habe  hab ich ihn trotz der scheiß kommentare wegen gearscore von raidmitgliedern mit icc genommen 

da ich keinen bock mehr auf wow hatte zu dem zeitpunkt habe ich ihm gildenlead von meiner gilde gegeben und hab erstmal pause gemacht

nun habe ich wieder angefangen und was macht er ? er schmeißt mich aus der gilde weil mein gearscore nicht gut genug ist -.-


----------



## Bazzilus (23. Februar 2010)

Ich möchte mal anmerken, das die meisten Leute heutzutage nicht nur nach dem Gearscore schauen - weil man diesen einfach durch Heromarken leicht pimpen kann - sondern mittlerweile nach dem Erfolg. Jemand der einen Gearscore von 5000 hat und glaubt ICC nun gehn zu dürfen , wird auf unserem Server ebenfalls verzweifeln - weil die meisten mittlerweile auch den Erfolg von ICC verlangen. Und letzteres - DPS ist out - stimmt ebenfalls nicht, die meisten Raidleiter verlangen nicht nur den Gearscore, den Erfolg von ICC - die meisten sichern sich mit Webstatslink mit mindesten 10K dps ab. Soviel mal dazu. - Wer bei World of Warcraft nicht täglich auf dem Laufenden ist, sollte sich nicht ärgern, sondern einfach sein Spielverhalten ändern. Fungaming ist auch eine Methode sich mit World of Warcraft die Zeit zu vertreiben. Außerdem ärgert man sich nicht ständig über die derben Raidzeiten einiger Gilden - anscheinend muß man da immer noch arbeitlos und schlaflos sein, um da mitraiden zu können. Ich für meinen Teile freue mich auf Cataclysm - Gnomenpriester ftw - wenns wieder heißt Epics wegschmeissen und Grün anziehn.


----------



## Braamséry (23. Februar 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Ich find Gearscore toll.
> 
> Jeder, der aktiv mit Gearscore wirbt, nur danach filtert, weder sich die Leute lieber nochmal anschaut / anschreibt und befragt, ist für mich schonmal prima aussortiert als guter Raidleiter / guter Mitspieler.
> 
> Ist doch prima =) umgedrehte Auswahl.



Interessante und durchaus plausible Interpretation von Gearscore, bin ganz deiner meinung


----------



## nirvanager1 (23. Februar 2010)

Der typ der Gearscore geschrieben hat, gehört geschlagen


----------



## Foertel (23. Februar 2010)

Bazzilus schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal anmerken, das die meisten Leute heutzutage nicht nur nach dem Gearscore schauen - weil man diesen einfach durch Heromarken leicht pimpen kann - sondern mittlerweile nach dem Erfolg. Jemand der einen Gearscore von 5000 hat und glaubt ICC nun gehn zu dürfen , wird auf unserem Server ebenfalls verzweifeln - weil die meisten mittlerweile auch den Erfolg von ICC verlangen. Und letzteres - DPS ist out - stimmt ebenfalls nicht, die meisten Raidleiter verlangen nicht nur den Gearscore, den Erfolg von ICC - die meisten sichern sich mit Webstatslink mit mindesten 10K dps ab. Soviel mal dazu. - Wer bei World of Warcraft nicht täglich auf dem Laufenden ist, sollte sich nicht ärgern, sondern einfach sein Spielverhalten ändern. Fungaming ist auch eine Methode sich mit World of Warcraft die Zeit zu vertreiben. Außerdem ärgert man sich nicht ständig über die derben Raidzeiten einiger Gilden - anscheinend muß man da immer noch arbeitlos und schlaflos sein, um da mitraiden zu können. Ich für meinen Teile freue mich auf Cataclysm - Gnomenpriester ftw - wenns wieder heißt Epics wegschmeissen und Grün anziehn.



Sowas is noch größerer Dreck als Gearscore, jeder muss irgendwann das erste mal irgendwo rein, von vornherein den Erfolg zu verlagen is Schwachsinn und vor allem 10k DPS? Für ICC 10er? Da muss der Raidleiter aber übelst schlecht sein wenn er Angst hat das er sonst nicht durckommt, selbst 25er schafft man die Bosse mit weniger...


----------



## Bazzilus (23. Februar 2010)

*hust*

Tirion ist ein Noobserver. Da Laufen mehr Deppen und Ninjalooter rum die ich je gesehn habe. Die schaffen nichtmal Random einen Raid auf Allianzseite. Nicht umsonst hat Concilium Quae Novem den Server verlassen und Bund der Drachenklaue die 25er vorläufig eingestellt. Wer anderes behauptet, ist ernsthaft Tiriongeschädigt.


----------



## Foertel (23. Februar 2010)

Da wiederrum kann ich dir schon nach dem anschauen auf WoWProgress.com mehrheitlich zustimmen (Das mit den Ninjalootern kann ich nu nich bewerten ^^)


----------



## Schokoboy (23. Februar 2010)

Kurz und Gut Gs ist Schrott.
So nun zu meiner Begründung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gs zeigt lediglich das Ausrüstungs LvL an nicht Sockelung , Vz unso desweiteren ist z.B Grandeur ein Item das den Gs wirklich senken lässt obwohl es immer noch sehr gut ist besser als das Thriumpfmarken Gedöns da.
Wären solche Faktoren berücksichtigt dann wäre Gs eig ganz Nett da sie es aber nicht sind Bleibe ich immer noch beim Guten Alten Gearcheck wie er vor dem Gs- Addon aktuell war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (23. Februar 2010)

Bitte schließt doch diesen Thread, er bringt nichts, ausser das ein haufen ignoranten ihren geistigen Abfall ablassen!!


----------



## Occasus (23. Februar 2010)

Ich finds immer lustig wie ich mit meinen 4,7k GS gleichviel wenn nicht oft mehr Schaden mache wie andere mit ungefähr 1k GS mehr! Und wie Leute mit GS von >5,5K manchmal überhaupt keine Ahnung von Bossen haben und einfach nur failen.


----------



## EisblockError (23. Februar 2010)

Und wie Leute, die Null Plan vom Raiden haben behaupten GS wäre gut/schlecht!!

Na klar, wer mit dem Addon nicht umgehen kann bzw. scheiss Equip hat flamet natürlich drüber, bzw sagt es ist super, aber es ist keins von beidem.


----------



## Gott92 (23. Februar 2010)

Also ich war mit meinem Warri (t7.5) ~4300 gearscore in AK25! UND hab Toravon getötet .. naja soviel zum coolen Teil des Themas.

Ja, die Anforderungen sind etwas hart, auch diese ICC 43/12 Erfahrung finde ich leicht übertrieben, jeder will nur mit Leute in den Raid, die besser sind als man selbst .. oder, wenn man gleichgut ist .. aber wie sind diese leute an ihre "high" Erfahrung gekommen? - Richtig, sie wahren ohne die Erfahrung im Raid - und es hat trotzdem funktioniert! .. zum Thema selbst .. ich finds auch etwas übertrieben .. und NEIN ich bin nicht irgendein noob von nebenan und NEIN ich bin in keiner nap Gilde

MfG


----------



## x123 (23. Februar 2010)

Occasus schrieb:


> Ich finds immer lustig wie ich mit meinen 4,7k GS gleichviel wenn nicht oft mehr Schaden mache wie andere mit ungefähr 1k GS mehr! Und wie Leute mit GS von >5,5K manchmal überhaupt keine Ahnung von Bossen haben und einfach nur failen.




Natürlich ist jeder mit nem besserem Gearscore als der durchschnittliche Buffed.de User ein totaler Kacknap!

/o *facepalm*


----------



## EisblockError (23. Februar 2010)

Wir sind aber beim thema GS!

Wenn ich zB nen Random Raid mache benutze ich natürlich GS, genau wie Gearcheck, früher gab es das einfach nicht, da hat sich nicht jeder noob gemeldet für die schweren Raids, heutzutage kann man 25er PUGs einfach nicht ohne GS regeln, wenn man nicht stunden zum inviten brauchen will.

Erfahrung setze ich allerdings nie voraus, das kann man ja alles lernen.


----------



## Sabrina1 (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo,es geht doch nix über eine Stammgruppe oder Gilden internes Raiden,da brauch man sich über sowas keine sorgen machen.
Und wenn man was in WOW erreichen möchte muss man früher oder später an sich arbeiten.

Skill hatt auch nicht nur mit DPS oder Heilpower zu tun,sondern auch das man in Ausnahmesituationen 
die richtigen Entscheidungen trifft.Beispiel bei ein unkontrollierten Pull oder so in etwa.
Den Ankh oder Battlerezz im richtigen Moment zünden und und.

Grüße Sabrina


----------



## Rußler (23. Februar 2010)

mich nerft es auch tierisch. nicht weil ich keine invites bekomme, da ich eh fast bei 6k bin, sondern weil es echt NICHTS über den spieler aussagt...ich fahr mit meinen blau equipten twinks meist mehr dmg als diese komischen spaten in ihrem doch so tollen t9. hmmm... naja - ihr kennt das ja..


----------



## Isoclin (23. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich nen Raidaufbaue setz ich immer noch DPS. Ich hasse Gearscore...


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (23. Februar 2010)

Rußler schrieb:


> mich *nerft* es auch tierisch. nicht weil ich keine invites bekomme, da ich eh fast bei 6k bin, sondern weil es echt NICHTS über den spieler aussagt...ich fahr mit meinen blau equipten twinks meist mehr dmg als diese komischen spaten in ihrem doch so tollen t9. hmmm... naja - ihr kennt das ja..



ja mich nerft das auch voll
Ein paar Fragen noch
Wer hat das AddOn in die Welt gesetzt? Warum? Wie kam man darauf?


----------



## Dwarim (23. Februar 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte das Addon verboten werden, genau wie "Decursive" früher. Früher oder später wird es die Community zerstören...


----------



## Meeragus (23. Februar 2010)

naja wenn ich das hier so lese vergeht mir echt gleich wieder die Lust mein Abo zu erneuern (ist seit Anfang des Monats ausgelaufen)...DAS ist WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja überleg mir das in dem Fall nochmal...


----------



## Psamathe (23. Februar 2010)

Guten Abend ihr =)

So ganz pauschal kann man Gearscore meiner Meinung auch nicht verteufeln. Hab das mitunter ganz witzige Addon auch drauf und man glaubt kaum, wie spassig es sein kann, unsinnige Items anzuziehn und staunen wie der Score ins Unermessliche schiesst ist toll =P

Klar gibts bei der "Spielerei" auch negative Seiten, als kleines Beispiel: ICC 25er Raid - Teils Gilde, teils Random (war einer dieser Randoms)

Durchschnitts Gearscore der Leute war ca 5,5k. Ansich ne feine Sache, dacht ich zumindest. Gut Trash ging flott down aber beim Lord hat sich dann gezeigt das Skill > Gear immer noch gilt. Nach ein paar Wipes hat sich dann der halbe Raid aufgelöst. Als äusserst geduldiger Mensch blieb ich im Raid und wartete erstmal ab. Nach ner halben Stunde waren dann wieder 25 Leute zusammen. Durchschnittlicher Gearscore immer noch fast der gleiche wie zuvor. Irgendeiner der neu geladenen hatte sich anscheinend alle Spieler angesehn und meinte plötzlich "Hey da hats noch Leute die nen Gearscore von unter 5000 haben, das wird sowieso nichts". Da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nen Score von 4900 und irgendwas hatte, meldete ich mich und meinte das ich auch gehn könnte, wenn das sooo ein riesen Problem sei (ja tatsächlich, ich geh lieber raus, als mir das dann ständig anhören zu müssen =P).

Der Raidleiter war aber ziemlich nett und war der Meinung, ich solle ruhig bleiben, sei ja egal was ich für n GS hätte, Skill sei immer noch wichtiger. Und siehe da, am Ende haben wir dann doch die ersten vier Bosse gepackt (sogar mit Erfolg bei Saurfang).  

Fazit: Das Addon Gearscore ist ganz amüsant, kann auch hilfreich sein bei der Einschätzung des Gears aber hat Null Aussagekraft darüber, ob der Mensch vor dem Monitor seinen Kopf schnell genug über die Tastatur rollen kann oder nicht =P Man sollte GS einfach nicht zu ernst nehmen, dann muss es auch nicht so unglaublich verteufelt werden.

Für GS gilt das gleiche wie für WoW, es ist das, was die Spieler draus machen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Schöne gute Nacht euch allen und sorry das es so lang wurde   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naldina (23. Februar 2010)

ich leite meine raids größtenteils ohne gs bloß wenn leute völlig rausfallen.. nach den ersten encountern geh ich meine logs durch guck wer wo gestorben ist usw und dann wechsel ich die leute während dem raid aus.. ich finde Encounter wie die Class Champions sind super um bisschen Skill und Klassenverständnis zu checken.. wenn dann Leute mit 0 Kicks da sind, oder ähnliches.. raus!


----------



## Eratic (23. Februar 2010)

LFM [Klingenschuppe muss sterben!] gearcheck dala mitte, min. 5k gs

gerade eben im Handelschannel gelesen, wahnsinn! :-D


----------



## Kersyl (23. Februar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Und wie Leute, die Null Plan vom Raiden haben behaupten GS wäre gut/schlecht!!
> 
> Na klar, wer mit dem Addon nicht umgehen kann bzw. scheiss Equip hat flamet natürlich drüber, bzw sagt es ist super, aber es ist keins von beidem.



Naja kommt aufn verwendungszweck an...Ich sags so: wenn wer mehr als 5.8k GS hat, kann man MEISTENS von einem Gutenspieler ausgehen...
Muss aber nix heißen...Gibt Immernoch Ebay-chars, oder leute die sich nie etwas mit ihrer Klasse auseinandersetzen.

naja also: GS Sollte umgeschrieben werden..Nämlich auf effiziens Für jede klasse...Wäre umständlich, aber deutlich besser...
Naja Ist so ein misch ding bei mir..^^ Ist aber schlimm nur danach bewertet zu werden...-.-


----------



## Sabrina1 (23. Februar 2010)

Psamathe schrieb:


> Guten Abend ihr =)
> 
> So ganz pauschal kann man Gearscore meiner Meinung auch nicht verteufeln. Hab das mitunter ganz witzige Addon auch drauf und man glaubt kaum, wie spassig es sein kann, unsinnige Items anzuziehn und staunen wie der Score ins Unermessliche schiesst ist toll =P
> 
> ...



Hi,ein schöner Beitrag,aber leider sieht es meistens anders aus.
Die Leute mit schlechten Gearscore werden von vorne rein nicht mitgenommen auch schon in den 5er inis ist es so.
Finde ich Schwachsinn so was man kann doch jemanden ne Chance geben sich zu beweisen oder??
Und nach den ersten Wipe abhauen ist genauso schwachsinnig,so werden viele nie andere Bosse sehen.



Gruß Sabrina


----------



## Galvaras (23. Februar 2010)

ich denke auch das gearscore total überbewertet wird. ich mein ich hab mit meim fury ne gs von 4.6 und fahr so 3,9-4,3k dps im schnitt. 
mein problem ich brauch bessere waffen(219er axt aus pdk und das markenschwert vom turnier) 
nur ich hab halt leider kein droppglück weshalb ich die blöde axt aus grube hc immer noch nicht habe..
so und wo gibts noch gleichwertige waffen?..genau pdk o. ony..so und dann liest man das für pdk 10 ne gearscore von 5k gesetzt ist..
tolle nummmer...
naja lange rede wenig sinn. Fuck gearscore^^

grüße von Kentin


----------



## Topfkopf (23. Februar 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Ja super, der 80.000 Thread in diesem Forum wird nichts dran ändern.
> Dieser hier wird wie die anderen in Flamerattacken und mit unnötigen Diskussionen enden.
> Vote 4 close



Vote for Close ist nix weiter als Spam und sollte bestraft werden, solange es keiner reported bringts nix



Orgoron schrieb:


> GS ist genauso wie Recount nur ein (nützliches) Mittel um sich einen überblick zu verschaffen, und wenn du dir als Schurke durch sämmtliche Raids von WotLk den Hintern aufgerissen hast und dann kommte ein vergimpter DK der noch nie nen Raid von innen gesehen hat (nix gegen DK´s im allgemeinen ich spiel selber einen) und rollt dir die Beweglichkeitsteile weg da kann man schon zur Sau werden ^^



GS hat keinerlei nutzen. GS kannste so leicht pushen, wenn mein Raideq nich passt zeih ich halt das pvpeq an und shcon hab ich genug GS um in jeden hardmode zu kommen... Die meisten raidleiter schauen nur noch sabbernd auf ihren Gearscore und machen keinen richtigen Gearcheck mehr, da fällst kaum auf wenn ein Hunter mit zaubermachtsteinen aufkreuzt, solange er nur 4,5k oder mehr gs hat. 

Außerdem sind die anforderungen mittlerweile so dermaßen hoch das man kotzen könnte. Wozu brauch ich bei Obsi 25 5k gs? ich hab den ollen drachen schon so oft ohne wipes gelegt, da habe ich es nicht nötig mir sagen zu lassen das wäre nicht möglich nur weil irgendein dämliches addon mir zu wenig GS nachsagt. und wofür brauch ich bitte 3k GS in hero inis? da geht man rein um das eq für 1k gs zusammen zu kriegen wenn man lvl 80 geworden ist. 

Meine Meinung: GS ist einfach nur ein Penismeter für idiotische Poserdeppen die der meinung sind man schenkt ihnen mehr beachtung wenn sie in Dala posen und rumschreien das man nur wie sie mit 5k gs in den raid kommen.


----------



## Wowler12345 (23. Februar 2010)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte das Addon verboten werden, genau wie "Decursive" früher. Früher oder später wird es die Community zerstören...



Ich frage dich, welche Community? Hier scheißt sich doch jeder gegenseitig an. Wir sind keine Community mehr, ich weis gar nicht ob wir es jemals eine waren, naja ich empfinde es einfach so:

- Jeder Neuling wird geflamet, wenn er was nicht weis

- Keiner hilft dem anderem

- Leute flamen sich gegenseitig, wenn sie nicht einer Meinung sind.

usw.^^

Btt:

Meine Meinung ist gespalten.

Ich finde das Addon, als kleiner Anfang gut, aber für einen richtigen Eq-Check ziemlich schlecht.

Ich frage die Leute immer nach movement und Dps, denn Dps ist ein kleines Bild was man so drauf hat und movement muss ich nicht erklären.

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (24. Februar 2010)

gearscore ist schlimmer als die frage nach dps.....
gearscore sagt nichts aus...
ich kann auch mit +5.5k gearscore nur 2-3k dps fahren wenn ich kA habe was ich grade mache ^^
dps sagt wenigstens aus das die tastatur richtig fürn faceroll eingestellt ist....

für raidende leute absolut kein problem wer mit rnd raidet ( ausgenommen sie haben testraid) kann sich nicht als raider bezeichnen....
jemand der raidet hat seine grp/gilde die regelmäßig (2-3 in der woche für gut 3 std vlt auch weniger) in die raidinstanz läuft und probiert nachdenkt taktiken ersinnt, guides anschaut blablabla.... 
jedoch für nen twink eines raiders ist gearscore gift bzw over all wies so schön heißt.....
wie den twink ordentlich equipen das er der gilde einmal hilft.....
pdk 10ner wurde anfangs mit 226 sachen und lower bestritten jetz gibts nen tumult wenn noch wer ein solches item sein eigen nennt(gewisse ausnahmen ausgeschlossen -> holy paladin trinket aus pdc nhc z.b.)
jaja pdk 10ner im itemlvl 245 gear.... wiso sollten die leute da noch reinrennen außer für marken und die bekommst mit mehr fun, weniger aufwand und vergleichsweise schneller in rnd hcs.... 
gut t9 for "free" schafft abhilfe aber solche vollpfosten die dann rumheulen das es ja die billige variante ist und später richtig schön bei eisheuler am boden liegen weilse bei gormok schon im feuer failen sollten lieber ihren brainscore pushen.....


----------



## Platti (24. Februar 2010)

als nächstes kommt nur spieler mit diesem erfolg, oder erfolgpunkte über 8000 only


----------



## Super PePe (24. Februar 2010)

Wie schon gesagt "Gs wird überbewertet" und das von den Befürwortern wie auch von den Opportunisten. Wird Zeit das man aufwacht...



			
				Raidy schrieb:
			
		

> Weck mich bitte auf aus diesem Albtraum.
> Menschen seh'n vor lauter Bäumen den Wald kaum.
> Man versucht uns ständig einzureden,
> dass es noch möglich wär', hier frei zu raiden.


----------



## Illuminatos (24. Februar 2010)

Ich bin Tank und eröffne auch regelmäßig mal Grp. sei es jetzt 5er HCs, oder radom 10er und würde niemals GS runterladen. Ich vertrete die Ansicht, dass die Leute sich eigentlich selbst einschätzen können sollten und wissen müssten, wofür sie bereit sind, und wofür nicht. Würde z.B. mich niemals melden, wenn gerade ein Tank für ICC 25 gesucht wird. Ich weiß, dass ich dafür noch etwas zu schlecht gerüstet bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Daher bekommt jeder inv, der mit will.

Grüße


----------



## Hhörnchen (24. Februar 2010)

Also mal drei (3) Punkte zum mitmeißeln für die GS-Vertreter:

1. GS ist keine Indikator für die Erfahrung eines Spielers.

2. Wer trotz hohem GS von seiner Klasse keinen Plan hat sollte es lassen und eine neue anfangen oder "Learn to Play".

3. Wer trotz hohem GS keinen Plan von den Encountern hat, schaut euch den ein oder anderen der ungezählten Guides an.


----------



## LaVerne (24. Februar 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> GS hat keinerlei nutzen. GS kannste so leicht pushen, wenn mein Raideq nich passt zeih ich halt das pvpeq an und shcon hab ich genug GS um in jeden hardmode zu kommen... Die meisten raidleiter schauen nur noch sabbernd auf ihren Gearscore und machen keinen richtigen Gearcheck mehr, da fällst kaum auf wenn ein Hunter mit zaubermachtsteinen aufkreuzt, solange er nur 4,5k oder mehr gs hat.



"Gearscore" zeigt bei PvP-Equip bei der Einstufung des Equips eben keine 100 % mehr an - wer das Tool mit angeblich "keinerlei Nutzen" eben richtig nutzt, der filtert sofort die Leute 'raus, die meinen, sie könnten mit diesem Zeug ihren Equip-Stand hochtreiben. "GearScore" zeigt eben ein wenig mehr als nur eine Zahl an.



> Außerdem sind die anforderungen mittlerweile so dermaßen hoch das man kotzen könnte. Wozu brauch ich bei Obsi 25 5k gs? ich hab den ollen drachen schon so oft ohne wipes gelegt, da habe ich es nicht nötig mir sagen zu lassen das wäre nicht möglich nur weil irgendein dämliches addon mir zu wenig GS nachsagt. und wofür brauch ich bitte 3k GS in hero inis? da geht man rein um das eq für 1k gs zusammen zu kriegen wenn man lvl 80 geworden ist.



3k GS hat ein recht frischer 80er, der zum größten Teil noch blau mit ein wenig grün trägt (meine DK-Juwelier-Schlampe mit Quest-Equip und Wohlfahrts-Epics ist bei 3k). 1k GS hat ein Lvl-10-Char mit 4 account-gebundenen Teilen (meine 41-Hexenmeisterin weist 1k auf). Soweit zu Deinem angeblichen "Wissen" über GS-Zahlen.

Ein Twink mit wenig Raiderfahrung, dafür aber mit Marken- und Rnd-Hero-Equip kommt auf 5k - der Wert ist also in keinster Weise schwierig zu erreichen. 

Wer Obsi so oft wie Du gelegt hat, der sollte in der Lage sein, seinen eigenen Raid aufzumachen. Wer zwingt euch eigentlich, bei Raids mitzugehen, die Mindestanforderungen an Equip stellen? Nur mal so: In WoW _darf_ jeder seinen eigenen Raid aufmachen! Davon ab existieren Gilden - und viele kleinere Raids suchen wie bescheuert nach zuverlässigen Stammspielern, um nicht andauernd auf Rnds auszuweichen.

Hier wird immer so getan, als wären Raidleiter eine privilegierte, in der Anzahl streng limitierte Schicht der WoW-Nutzer, die "das Sagen" hätten. Jeder kann den Raidleiter machen und seine Equip-Vorgaben stellen und für den Raid die AddOns oder Equip-Checks benutzen, die er möchte.

Edit:



Hhörnchen schrieb:


> 1. GS ist keine Indikator für die Erfahrung eines Spielers.



"GearScore" zeigt sehr wohl an, welche Raids ein Char bereits absolviert hat. Das sagt mir zumindest, welche Erfahrung der Spieler mit diesem Twink gesammelt hat.


----------



## Drymon (24. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte mir GS runtergeladen, weil jeder nach dem Gear gefragt hat. 
...und es ist völlig unsinnig!

Ich lade regelmäßig zu Rdm Raids ein und hab mittlerweile schon diverse Pferde vor den Apotheken kotzen sehen.
Ich hatte schon Spieler dabei die den ersten Boss in ICC nicht kannten, obwohl sie ehrfürchtig beim Verdikt sind. Es kristallisiert sich doch recht schnell raus, wer sich sein Equip verdient hat und wer nicht und was nützen mir Leute mit Gear von 5,5k+ wenn sie ihre Füsse nicht bewegen? 


Der wichtigste Indikator für mich ist immer noch: Erfolge vergleichen/Raids! Ist zwar keine Garantie für die derzeitige Tagesform des Spielers, doch zeigt es an, wo derjenige sich schon ein bissel was verdient hat.

idS...cheers


----------



## LaVerne (24. Februar 2010)

Drymon schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir GS runtergeladen, weil jeder nach dem Gear gefragt hat.
> ...und es ist völlig unsinnig!
> 
> Ich lade regelmäßig zu Rdm Raids ein und hab mittlerweile schon diverse Pferde vor den Apotheken kotzen sehen.
> Ich hatte schon Spieler dabei die den ersten Boss in ICC nicht kannten, obwohl sie ehrfürchtig beim Verdikt sind. Es kristallisiert sich doch recht schnell raus, wer sich sein Equip verdient hat und wer nicht und was nützen mir Leute mit Gear von 5,5k+ wenn sie ihre Füsse nicht bewegen?



Warum hast Du dann nicht in "Gearscore" nachgeschaut, wieviele Bosse die jeweiligen Spieler in ICC gelegt haben? Das Ding zeigt Dir solche Sachen an, wenn man es denn benutzen kann. Das hat sogar eine Datenbank, die sich mit anderen Mitspielern synchronisiert.



> Der wichtigste Indikator für mich ist immer noch: Erfolge vergleichen/Raids! Ist zwar keine Garantie für die derzeitige Tagesform des Spielers, doch zeigt es an, wo derjenige sich schon ein bissel was verdient hat.



Eben für diesen schnellen "Raid"-Check bietet sich das kleine Tool doch an! Hat der größte Teil mit installiertem "Gearscore" noch nie "/gs" eingegeben und mal in das Tool geschaut? Offensichtlich nicht, denn sonst würde es nicht immer heißen, das Ding wäre "totaaaal unsinnig, weil zeigt ja nur eine Zahl an!"

"100 %" bei einem bestimmten Raid (aufgeschlüsselt sind beispielsweise Naxx, Ulduar, PdK, PdoK) heißt, daß dieser Char bereits fünf mal die betreffende Ini "gecleart" hat. Wie oft ein Boss gelegen hat, wird bis zur Grenze von 5 Mal angezeigt. Sollte als Erfahrungs-Check reichen!

Darüberhinaus sehe ich eine kleine Einstufung, inwiefern das Equip für die Skillung geeignet ist - und jede "Abhärtung" mindert den Wert und wird mir angezeigt. Ein Hunter mit Stoff-Equip erreicht da keine "100 %". Selbst das Equip kann ich einsehen!


----------



## Polysorbate (24. Februar 2010)

ALso ich bin jetzt nicht so der Fan vom dem Addon, finde aber interessant zu sehen, an welchem Raid der ausgewählter Spieler schon seinen Mann gestanden hat.
Das sieht man dann fast nie Naxx10/25, Ulduar 10"27 ppOk 10/25 so gut wie nicht geschweige denn clear.

Ich würde ein Addon begrüßen, welches einen Wert anhand der bescuhten Schlachtzüge errechnet.
Dir dort erbrachte Leistung dann von zb 1-´5 bewertet.
Oder man muss um icc gehen zu können Naxx, Ulduar und Pdok erstmal clear haben.
Klassenverständnis ist auch noch immer so ein unding, das Würfel sich die Leute das Zeug weg, weil es ja besser sein könnte, obwohl für die eigeneneKlasse nicht zu gebrauchen ist.
Beispiel http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=50805, das ding würde ich nem DUdu oder Priest geben. Sollte von denen Keiner würfeln, dann nem Mage oder Hexer.
Aber selbst das klappt nicht, mir hat nen Mage das Dng auch schon weggewürfelt
Den mAge sah ich 2 tage später ohne Stab und fragte gleicht, wieso swehalb warum..Der sagt nur hab ich verkauft, war nicht so das ware für meinen CHar...
naja
Ich denke solche Erfahrungen macht ihr alle, es sei denn, ihr habt ne super Raidgilde, aber Random, kann teilweise echt fürn arsch sein und dan Bringt GS überhautnichts.
Schönen Mitteoch zusmmen


----------



## kanaru (24. Februar 2010)

gs is blöd ^^

jezz mal ernstahft 3.3 is 2monate raus und ich trage mim hunter nichmal 1 item t10 warum weil mir der 4er set boni nen dicken dps boost gibt vom t9 4er boni habe nen gs von 5k freund von mir is dk der hat gs von 6k oder so und macht weniger dps als ich warum das so ist keine ahnung aber man sieht gs crap 

mfg,
Kanaru


----------



## Quadun (24. Februar 2010)

Mal ganz ehrlich, das GS geht mir auch auf den senkel ! Wenn ich als sehe in Dala bei uns auf dem Server für PDK 10er " DD´s PDK 10er 5,3K GS+" da mus ich als lachen ! Bei ICC 10er z.b. da sag ich ja nichts wenn ma mehr wie 5k GS braucht, aber was tun wenn man für Marken nichts mehr bekommt und PDK oder ICC gehen muss um z.b. die Trophys zu bekommen ider aus ICC 10er Items bekommt um seine Ausrüstung zu verbessern ?!?!
Ich hate vor kurzem ne nette unterhaltung mit nem Hunter der 5,8K GS hat und nichtmal PDK 10er mitgenommen wurde rofl.
Genauso wars mit nem Hunter von nem Kumpel, 4,4K GS 4,2K DPS in PDK 10er. Hat mehr Schaden gemacht wie nen Pala mit 5,2K GS, der hat sogar mehr DPS gefahren aber 1 Mio weniger Schaden gemacht wie er ! 
Also von daher halte ich von dem Addon nicht viel ! Ist in meinen Augen nur Müll und was für Angeber ! 
GS sagt so gut wie garnichts darüber aus ob man seine Klasse spielen kann die Rota drin hat ! Was bringt einem des wenn nen 5,5K Mage vor einem steht, der aber von nem Typ gespielt wird der den Char via Ebay gekauft hat und keine Ahnung von der Klasse hat.
Also denkt mal lieber nach wegen GS und kommt von Eurem hohen Ross runter (an die Imba Leute mit Ihrem 5K+ GS) !

Mfg

Quadun


----------



## Gnorfal (24. Februar 2010)

kanaru schrieb:


> gs is blöd ^^
> 
> jezz mal ernstahft 3.3 is 2monate raus und ich trage mim hunter nichmal 1 item t10 warum weil mir der 4er set boni nen dicken dps boost gibt vom t9 4er boni habe nen gs von 5k *freund von mir is dk der hat gs von 6k oder so und macht weniger dps als ich* warum das so ist keine ahnung aber man sieht gs crap
> 
> ...


GZ, Dein Freund kann seine Klasse nicht spielen.
Mein DK hat nen GS von 5702 und am Boss in ICC 10/25 fahre ich damit 9k.

Und nochmal verglichen mit dem RL: Der schnellste Ferrari nutzt nichts, wenn ein Idiot am Steuer sitzt.


----------



## Drymon (24. Februar 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> ....Hat der größte Teil mit installiertem "Gearscore" noch nie "/gs" eingegeben und mal in das Tool geschaut?...



Wenn ich mir ein Addon installiere dann schau ich auch in die "ReadMe"! Hatte mir den Spaß mit nen Kumpel gemacht, der vor mir stand, und /gs "SeinName" eingegeben. Es werden alle Bossfights aufgeschlüsselt. Leider war er noch nie in Icc25 und es sind trotzdem div. Kills verzeichnet. v.d. hab ich keinen Schmerz mit, 2 Mausklicks mehr zu machen.

idS


----------



## Stevesteel (24. Februar 2010)

wie man hier sehr schön herauslesen kann, regen sich nur diejenigen auf, die nicht mitgenommen werden oder die GS einfach nicht verstehen.
Ich finde GS Klasse, weil man meiner Meinung nach gerade in Zeiten von ICC 10er, spätestens bei Saurfang keinen 3,5-4 GS Spieler mehr dabei haben sollte.
Es hilft ungemein, schnell und problemlos einen Random-Raid aufzubauen. Mittlerweile schreiben viele ja ihren GS/DPS schon im SZ-Browser rein, somit fällt die Entscheidung, wen man mitnehmen sollte gleich leichter.
Super Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manche schreiben ja sicher nun, dass sie lieber den superlieben sich im TS halb tot lachenden 3,5er anstatt den nur Dmg-machenden schweigsamen 5,5er mitnehmen.
Aber ehrlich gesagt, glaube ich diese Aussage nicht.
Wer will schon, wie in einem anderen Thread beschrieben, 17x am ersten Boss wipen, nur um dann festzustellen, dass man nicht mehr genug Zeit für die Lady hat und sich mehr oder weniger die ID versaut hat, weil einige Raidmitglieder keine Lust mehr haben, am nächsten Tag dasselbe durchzumachen.

Aber eigentlich sollte jeder Spieler wissen, was er mit seinem Equipstand zu leisten fähig ist.
Wenn Blizzards LFG sagt, dass man nicht geeignet ist, eine bestimmte Raidinstanz zu meistern, tja, da muss man halt da durch und nicht versuchen sich so reinzuschmuggeln, weil es auch unfair gegenüber den anderen die Anforderungen erfüllenden Spielern ist.


----------



## LaVerne (24. Februar 2010)

Quadun schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, das GS geht mir auch auf den senkel ! Wenn ich als sehe in Dala bei uns auf dem Server für PDK 10er " DD´s PDK 10er 5,3K GS+" da mus ich als lachen ! Bei ICC 10er z.b. da sag ich ja nichts wenn ma mehr wie 5k GS braucht, aber was tun wenn man für Marken nichts mehr bekommt und PDK oder ICC gehen muss um z.b. die Trophys zu bekommen ider aus ICC 10er Items bekommt um seine Ausrüstung zu verbessern ?!?!



Gilden existieren. Ebenso der "Suche nach Gruppe"-Channel. Wie schwer ist es, den Satz "Suche Mitstreiter für PdK10er. Nur Leute unter 4,5k oder ohne Gearscore-AddOn werden mitgenommen; alle darüber können eh nix!" einzugeben? Bei der Fülle an "Gearscore"- und sonstigen AddOn-Ablehnern hier im Thread müßten sich einige 100 Leute melden. Dann habt ihr die Gewissheit, nur mit Leuten zu spielen, die völligen "Skill" haben - denn der Logik hier im Forum nach sind alle, die die verlangten GS-Werte nicht erreichen, viel bessere Spieler.



> GS sagt so gut wie garnichts darüber aus ob man seine Klasse spielen kann die Rota drin hat ! Was bringt einem des wenn nen 5,5K Mage vor einem steht, der aber von nem Typ gespielt wird der den Char via Ebay gekauft hat und keine Ahnung von der Klasse hat.



Wonach willst Du sonst eine Auswahl treffen? Ein GS5,5-Spieler, der seine Klasse nicht beherrscht, macht immer noch mehr Schaden als ein GS4k-Spieler, der seine Klasse nicht beherrscht. Spielerisches Vermögen nimmt übrigens nicht mit zunehmenden GS ab.


----------



## Finx (24. Februar 2010)

Gs bedeutet nicht gleich skill , was hier viele nicht raffen es ist nur ein addon was dir sagt wie dein gear stand ist mehr nicht .
Und das viele nur leute haben wollen mit hohen gs hat sich blizz selber zuzuschreiben , man bekommt bist zum 5k gs alles in den po geschoben wer will den schon ein mitnehmen der nix kann und sich mit seiner klasse nicht auseinandersetzt ? also gleich im /2 ein hohen gs rein schreiben dann kann man schon viele die kein plan haben aussortieren , was natürlich ein fehler ist man kann nie wissen ob er skill hat oder nicht nur weil sein gs hoch ist . aber bei einem hohen gs denkt man sich der kennt sich vielleicht aus .

Gs ist nix anderes als vergleichen zwischen blau und epic equipte   ihr würdet auch leiber den mit epic mitnehemen  , aber wer weiß ob der wirklich skill hat .

Ich hab auch gs und lade alles ein wo ich mir denke der schafft es oder nicht aber leute mit 3k gs werde ich auch nicht icc mitnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die gruppe in ganzen muß stimmen nicht der ganze gs wert der gruppe.


----------



## soul6 (24. Februar 2010)

GS kann man ja auch entspannt nehmen;
Bin zwar auch kein Fan davon, doch seh ich am Anfang bei den Daylis gleich, wenn ich tanke wie ich den run anlege (wenn alle über 5k sind, dann wird´s ein timerun^^)
Wenn welche mit wenig GS dabei sind, dann halt etwas langsamer machen und gut ist´s.

lg
randy


----------



## SirGottfried (24. Februar 2010)

Moin, 
ich schliesse mich der mehrheit hier an, GS ist nicht wie irrtümlich angenommen wird das maß aller dinge.

Ich gebe aber zu, das auch ich dieses Addon nutze, aber eher deshalb, weil ich einfach neugierig bin.
Vor Kurzen zum Beispiel stand ein spontaner PDK10 run an und als wir in der Ini standen, und erst einmal ein Spieler (Heiler) Verzaubert und neu gesockelt wurde habe ich mir sein GS mal angeschaut. 
Uiiii, knappe 2300 ^^ Zum teil Items für min lvl 70, und ich kann euch sagen, ich hatte zweifel ob wir PDK schaffen werden.
Aaaaaaaber.......... wir waren nicht übermäßig schnell unterwegs, hatten auch 2 Wipes aber wenn man es genau nimmt passte das zusammenspiel sehr gut, obwohl wir in der konstellation noch nie zusammen gespielt hatten. Nach 1,5 Std waren wir durch.

Fazit: GS sagt nichts, aber auch gar nichts über den zu erwartenden erfolg aus, Skill ist durch nichts zu ersetzen ausser durch mehr Skill ^^

In diesem Sinne, schönen Tag noch ^^


----------



## VILOGITY (24. Februar 2010)

Wie den Fred hier gibts immer noch ?
Nutzten wirklich immer noch welche Gimp Score ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also mittlerweile bin ich froh über die kleinen die immer noch Gimp Score nutzen, denn so kann ich wenigsten schnell erkennen das Leute die "LFM ICC10er NH mit mindesten 5,5K GS" meistens ne
Ansammlung von Failbobs sein wird.

Da hab seit ich mit meinem Twink RND gehe schon genug erlebt, GS Bob's die selbst für WASD zu doof sind und nicht mal die Blizz Lowbrain INI PDK hinbekommen. 
Ausserdem kann man auf Gimps Score soweiso nix mehr geben, da sich jeder Napen der nichts drauf hat durch ICC ziehen lassen kann und wenn er noch bissl Glück
beim würfeln hat, steigt sein Pen**** Score damit auch noch bissl höher.
Ich denke das alleine ist auch der Grund warum viele der kleinen sich Gimps Score drauf machen, da sich ja heute fast keiner mehr durch Set T-Teile mehr groß unterscheidet.
So kann man wenigsten andere schön flamen alla.....olololo deine GS is ja nen Witz, du Gimp kannst nix und ich bin toll.

Mal ne Frage an die GS Bobs hier.
Warum kommt man nicht bei ner halbwegs guten Gilde unter obwohl man nen tollen GS hat ?
Also ich meine jetzt eine Gilde die ICC25 mit mindestens 8-10/12 macht und net irgendwas mit 6/12.

Mittlerweile steht bei den meisten "Pro Gilden" schon nen Zusatz das sich keine Sau für W's und Bewerbungen mit GS Protzern interessiert und das die neuen
Leute mindestens 3 Proberaids mitmachen müssen.

Weil eben GS was für kleine Bobs ist und sich keine Sau dafür interessiert, weil derjenige selbst mit GS OVER 9000 auch zu blöd für den 1 Boss in ICC sein kann.
Das haben die meisten wohl da erkannt und suchen sich ihre Member lieber nach Spieler KÖNNEN aus als nach irgend nem Schw*** vergleich Addon.


----------



## Stevesteel (24. Februar 2010)

SirGottfried schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich schliesse mich der mehrheit hier an, GS ist nicht wie irrtümlich angenommen wird das maß aller dinge.
> 
> Ich gebe aber zu, das auch ich dieses Addon nutze, aber eher deshalb, weil ich einfach neugierig bin.
> ...


dann waren eure anderen Heiler sehr gut, mehr muss man zu solch einer Durchzieh-Aktion nicht sagen. Der 2300er Priester hätte auch der beste Spieler der Welt sein können, mit dem GS hätte er noch nicht mal geschafft, eine Heroische Instanz zu heilen.


----------



## Stevesteel (24. Februar 2010)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Wie den Fred hier gibts immer noch ?
> Nutzten wirklich immer noch welche Gimp Score ?
> 
> 
> ...



hehe, lass mich raten, dein GS liegt bei unter 4k und du bist sauer, weil dich niemand mitnimmt?


----------



## Stevesteel (24. Februar 2010)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Wie den Fred hier gibts immer noch ?
> Nutzten wirklich immer noch welche Gimp Score ?
> 
> 
> ...



Doppelpost, gratz mir selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chakata (24. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte ganz kurz dieses Addon drauf und habe es ganz schnell wieder runtergeworfen. Total sinnlos und sagt nichtmal ansatzweise etwas verwertbares aus wie ich finde. Ich wäre immer noch für eine Möglichkeit sein betrachten komplett zu sperren und so einstellbar zu machen das man z.b nur von Raidleitern, Plündermeistern oder Freundesliste betrachtet werden kann. Genauso die Option nicht im Arsenal angezeigt zu werden. 

Alleine um es mal zumindest in normalen 5er instanzen bissel spannend zu machen. 

Mein neues Hobby im Moment ist hitzköpfige Tanks mit absicht sterben zu lassen. Mit irgendwas muss man sich doch beschäftigen


----------



## xerkxes (24. Februar 2010)

Erwartet ihr allen ernstes, dass in einem Spiel in dem items über allem stehen menschliche Faktoren höher bewertet werden?

Die Geister die ich rief...


----------



## Stevesteel (24. Februar 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Ich hatte ganz kurz dieses Addon drauf und habe es ganz schnell wieder runtergeworfen. Total sinnlos und sagt nichtmal ansatzweise etwas verwertbares aus wie ich finde. Ich wäre immer noch für eine Möglichkeit sein betrachten komplett zu sperren und so einstellbar zu machen das man z.b nur von Raidleitern, Plündermeistern oder Freundesliste betrachtet werden kann. Genauso die Option nicht im Arsenal angezeigt zu werden.
> 
> Alleine um es mal zumindest in normalen 5er instanzen bissel spannend zu machen.
> 
> Mein neues Hobby im Moment ist hitzköpfige Tanks mit absicht sterben zu lassen. Mit irgendwas muss man sich doch beschäftigen



dann lies mal die Readme zu dem Addon und informiere dich.
Es gibt sehr viel, was man damit auslesen kann, nicht nur in den Addon Ordner kopieren und sich über tiefrote Zahlen freuen.


----------



## Garthel (24. Februar 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> hehe, lass mich raten, dein GS liegt bei unter 4k und du bist sauer, weil dich niemand mitnimmt?



Selbst wenn es bei ihm/ihr so ist, Recht hat er/sie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab selber einen GS von 4k, möchte Naxx10 gehen
und bekomm ein "lol du gimp" von fast jedem Raidleader an den Kopf geschmissen weil ja min 4,5k für
Naxx nötig wären. So, jetzt kommt das typische "Mach doch selbst einen Raid auf"-geflame, aber dazu
sag ich nur: Raidleader sollte nur sein welcher Erfahrung in den Instanzen hat, da ich die nicht habe
mach ich keinen Raid auf. Erfahrung bekommt man nur durch raiden, raiden darf ich nicht, also gibt es
einen Tank mehr der dem Server fehlt. Mir egal, immerhin bleiben fast alle DDs in Heros in der Gruppe, da
viele endlich gemerkt haben das 31k HP unbuff locker reicht. ^^


----------



## Daggerjoe (24. Februar 2010)

Ich finds toll wenn einer was von Equippcheck am Brunnen in Dalaran schreit oder Gearscore usw, genau wie ich mich herzlich freu wenn Kommentare kommen wie locked, gogogoooooooo etc.   da hat man als Tank  schonmal ne Info wo man besser NICHT mitgeht (ok die 25er ICC ID is eh der Gilde vorbehalten^^)


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Februar 2010)

Daggerjoe schrieb:


> Ich finds toll wenn einer was von Equippcheck am Brunnen in Dalaran schreit oder Gearscore usw, genau wie ich mich herzlich freu wenn Kommentare kommen wie locked, gogogoooooooo etc. da hat man als Tank schonmal ne Info wo man besser NICHT mitgeht (ok die 25er ICC ID is eh der Gilde vorbehalten^^)



Ich lief durch Zufall durch so en Equip "Check" Ich wollte doch nur zu den Portalen *sniff* Da wurde ich "angeflamed" per Whisper das mein Gear für PDK Zehner nicht reicht. Ich Tank ja nur ICC 25 aber ok hey der hatte Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als Ich ihm sagte das Ich einen Scheißdreck auf sein Gearcheck gebe und nur durch Zufall dort durchgerannt bin kam " Spieler ignoriert euch"


Die Welt ist grausam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkdamien (24. Februar 2010)

ich hab des addon auch drauf, einfach nur für den ersten blick. für eine komplette bewertung reichts natürlich bei weitem nicht... und da ich keine raids organisiere schrei ich auch nich rum "GS5,5k!!!" 
wer´s nutzen will solls nutzen, wer denk er is besser/reifer/whatever weil ers nicht nutzt, solls eben nicht nutzen und die leute weiter flamen und sich lächerlich machen, und die, die es nicht mögen/wollen sollens eben auch sein lassen.


----------



## Rainbringer (24. Februar 2010)

Oh Mann - nicht Gearscore selber ist Mist. Son Addon is wie alle Sachen neutral. Scheisse (oder gut, manchmal ;-) ) sind die, die das nutzen.
Wenn ich bei unserem Sever (Gilneas) sehe, das einer nen Raid für ICC 25 aufbaut und dann Gearcheck nach GS macht, kann ich es verstehen, da sich auch Hohlköpfe mit grün/blauem Equip für ICC 25 melden würden. Da kann ich also gut verstehen, das jemand einen Maßstab haben möchte und als erster Anhalt geht GS durchaus.
Wenn ich aber sehe, das son Vollspaten dann für Anub Rekan -oder wie heißt der Käfer in Naxx?- mit mindestens 5100 Gs ankommt, dann denke ich mir: "Du Vollidiot"!
Ich lasse dabei natürlich nicht ausser acht, das jeder das Recht hat, seinen SZ nach den eigenen Vorstellungen zu machen, ohne Frage. Aber da hörts halt auf. Aber Gearscore ist es halt nicht schuld. Nur eben die Masse an Hirnis, die in WoW ihr Unwesen treiben.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Februar 2010)

Rainbringer schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber sehe, das son Vollspaten dann für Anub Rekan -oder wie heißt der Käfer in Naxx?- mit mindestens 5100 Gs ankommt, dann denke ich mir: "Du Vollidiot"!



Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle was für einen Gearscore man da für Kel (Kel´thuzad) erst braucht Oo Also ich mit meinem T10 und Itemdurchschnittslevel 250 ca hab da sicher keine Chance mitzukommen :/

Für alle die nur die Weekly Bosse kennen das iss der Endboss aus Naxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destorya (24. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen liebe Community ,

damals im November 2009 bin ich vom Server Nerathor auf den Server Arthas gewechselt und dort konnte niemand Gearscore. Nachdem ich wöchentlich Raids aufgebaut habe (mit gearscore) hat sich das Addon dort schlagartig verbreitet.
Sicherlich hat das Addon Vor- sowie auch Nachteile ,die aktuelle Version jeddoch hat nun auch eine EXP Anzeige für Raids ,dort kann man ablesen wie oft jemand welchen Boss schonmal gelegt hat was ich weiter in Richtung positiv sehe. Natürlich muss man sich weiterhin auch das EQ anschaun keine Frage.

Trotzallem kann man Failern nicht entgehn und davon will ich euch erzählen ,letzten Sonntag ICC25er ...

... wir sind um 18Uhr inv worden (egrösstenteils Stamm) und suchten noch ein paar Leute weil irgendjemand nicht kam. Meine wenigkeit und paar Freunde von mir waren das erste mal mit denen unterwegs und wollten schaun ob was mit denen möglich ist zu erreichen. Natürlich haben wir uns vorher das Eq der Leute (die den raid jede woche leiten und mitgehn) angeschaut und wir waren recht zuversichtlich. Da gab es nen Fury Krieger mit GS 5,93k und die meisten andern waren auch bei min. 5,5k+. WIe gesagt wir waren sehr optimistisch und die ersten 4 Bosse (wie nicht anders erwartet) ging fix down.

Aber in dieser kurzen Zeit ist mir was aufgefallen ,der oben benannte Fury Krieger hat satte 6,3k dps an Saurfang gemacht was recht peinlich ist und davor war es drunter. Er hatte jeden Support den er haben kann im Raid und trotzdem nur sowenig dps. Am Ende des Raids sind wir davon ausgegangen dass es sich um einen Ebay Char handeln muss ôO

Bei Modermiene angelegt kamen die Failer erst recht zum Vorschein ,da gabs nen DuduHeiler GS 5,75k der x-mal im Sprühen stehn blieb und nach mehrmaligen "höfflichen" Aufforderungen sich dort wegzubewegen etc ist er off gegangen. Seine hps war bei den ersten4 trys bei grade mal 700 ,ein dickes gz er hat mehr dmg kassiert im Kampf als er überhaupt rausgehaun hat.

Wie man sehn kann ist Gearscore nicht alles aber um schnell einen kleinen raid aufzubaun eine Hilfe die man gern nehmen kann. Man muss schliesslich nicht im Handelschat rumschrein "Suche Xy für Xy mit mind 5kGS" ,man kann sich die Leute selbst angucken und dann entscheiden ob man diesen mitnimmt oder nicht. Denn einer der 4,9k hat ist sicherlich nicht viel schlechter als einer mit 5k.

Gruss
David alias Destorya


----------



## Darkdamien (24. Februar 2010)

Rainbringer schrieb:


> Oh Mann - nicht Gearscore selber ist Mist. Son Addon is wie alle Sachen neutral. Scheisse (oder gut, manchmal ;-) ) sind die, die das nutzen.



so isses. wenns gearscore nicht gäbe würden sie halt schreien "lfm icc10 durchschnittsitemlevel mind 260!!!"


----------



## Stevesteel (24. Februar 2010)

Garthel schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es bei ihm/ihr so ist, Recht hat er/sie.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bin ich nicht deiner Meinung, er tobt nur rum und beleidigt Spieler, die mit GS umgehen können.
Zu deinem Problem, keine Erfahrung zu haben, du kannst doch trotz mangelnder Erfahrung einen eigenen Raid aufmachen.
Einer von den 9 anderen wird die Instanz schon kennen.
Dem gibts dann Leader und freust dich auf einen entspannten Run ohne GS-Abfrage.
Ein GS von 3000 reicht für Naxxramas 10er aus. Wenn alle diesen GS haben, wird es zwar kein schneller Run, aber egal, Hauptsache durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chakata (24. Februar 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> dann lies mal die Readme zu dem Addon und informiere dich.
> Es gibt sehr viel, was man damit auslesen kann, nicht nur in den Addon Ordner kopieren und sich über tiefrote Zahlen freuen.



Bist du einer von denen die ich ansprach? Wofür soll ich mich diesbezüglich informieren? Ich sagte ja bereits das ich noch nie in der Situation war mich von so jemanden in irgend einer Form bewerten zu lassen. Dieses gearscore Ding ist totaler Schwachsinn für 12jährige mehr nicht. Du kannst als Tank Heilersachen anziehen und hast eventuell mehr Punkte wie in deinem Tankzeug und Verzauberungen sowie Sockel und sonstiges werden sowieso nicht berücksichtigt. Also, ein Spielzeug für kleine Jungs ohne Haare auf der Brust die null Plan vom Spiel haben und das als anhalt nehmen können.

Aber viel Spass damit, gut das ich auf sowas nicht angewiesen bin. Randomgruppen sowieso nicht.


----------



## Sonsbecker (24. Februar 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> hehe, lass mich raten, dein GS liegt bei unter 4k und du bist sauer, weil dich niemand mitnimmt?



An der Sache auffällig ist es doch, daß sich die Spieler mit einem GS oberhalb 5700 nicht drum stören und auch gerne mal Leute in ihre PdK10/25 - ICC10 Twink Raids einladen, die mit 4xxx GS weit unter ihnen liegen. Hier scheint das ganze Gejammere wirklich nur von Leuten zu kommen, die mit GS 2800 sofort mit nach ICC wollen und sich dann wundern, daß hier dann doch GS als Messlatte herangezogen wird. 

In der Formel 1 fährt auch kein Renn-Cart mit, auch wenn der Fahrer noch so viel Skill haben kann.


----------



## Sonsbecker (24. Februar 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Ich hatte ganz kurz dieses Addon drauf und habe es ganz schnell wieder runtergeworfen. Total sinnlos und sagt nichtmal ansatzweise etwas verwertbares aus wie ich finde. Ich wäre immer noch für eine Möglichkeit sein betrachten komplett zu sperren und so einstellbar zu machen das man z.b nur von Raidleitern, Plündermeistern oder Freundesliste betrachtet werden kann. Genauso die Option nicht im Arsenal angezeigt zu werden.
> 
> Alleine um es mal zumindest in normalen 5er instanzen bissel spannend zu machen.
> 
> Mein neues Hobby im Moment ist hitzköpfige Tanks mit absicht sterben zu lassen. Mit irgendwas muss man sich doch beschäftigen




Ab wann ist ein Tank denn hitzköpfig? Oder bist Du einfach zu langsam als Heiler??


----------



## Calystro (24. Februar 2010)

Hoi erstmal,

Die Sache mit dem Gearscore ansich ist ja keine schlechte Sache, man will ja wissen wo man steht und nicht immer erst irgendwelche Seiten wie "youloot" oder ähnliche besuchen.

Was mir aber sauer aufstößt sind die Char´s (DD`s) die nen Gearscore von 5k+ haben aber in nem statischem Bossfight es nicht gebacken bekommen max-dps zu fahren.
Diese Chars (ich nenn sie mal Ebaychars)sind zu 90% aber auch genau die Knallköppe die es frischen 80ern es fast unmöglich machen sich in/für nen Raid zu equippen, ich für meinen Teil habe lieber 1-2 "Lowies " dabei die sich dafür dann aber auch den Arsch aufreißen um das in sie gestzte Vertrauen zu bestätigen. 

Unteranderm ist es immerwieder schön zu sehen wenn Teile die nortmalerweise gedisst werden dann doch wieder jemanden helfen weiter zu kommen.
 Und vergesst mal nicht, als Wir mit dem Raiden begonnen haben waren Wir nicht ansatzweise "fullepic" equippt.


----------



## Drymon (24. Februar 2010)

Ich störe mich nicht daran, das Leute GimpScore benutzen, sondern das sie es als Maß der Dinge sehen!


----------



## crime88 (24. Februar 2010)

Wenn wir in der Gilde einen Rnd Raid machen können sich Leute mit einen GS unter 5,5 k direkt wieder abmachen und uns egal ob ak oder icc 10er twink oder pdk. sollen die ganzen noobs erstmal in heroes und naxx ihr equip sammeln fertig aus


----------



## Long_Wolf (24. Februar 2010)

Der Witz ist ja erstmal das man GS nur dann braucht wenn man nicht weiss wie die Leute spielen...

Also hat man 




a)  Nicht genug Leute in der Gilde um einen Raid aufzufüllen

b) Nicht Genug Leute in der Gilde um überhaupt einen Raid vollzukriegen

c)  Nicht mal eine Gilde

d) Geht aus merkwürdigen Gründen trotz Imba Char auf den weder a) b) noch c) zutrifft random rein.




Merkt ihr was ? 




Wer eine gute Gilde hat, und eine wohlgefüllte friendslist mit anderen Spielern und evtl. noch ein paar Gilden die von der Ersatzbank wen ausleihen können, der braucht  GS nicht, nicht mal ansatzweise...




Aber der Möchtegern ohne diese Vorraussetzungen, ja der, der ist ein ganz anderes Thema ...


----------



## Magistinus (24. Februar 2010)

Was mich noch mehr stört als das GS gefummel ist die Oberflächlichkeit die eingezogen ist. Gruppe einladen, schauen ob GS ok, Bosse umhauen, raus und fertig. Kein Hallo - kein Spaß!

Bei einer Random-Daily habe ich mir mal den Spaß gemacht ohne ein Wort zu sagen (obwohl ich eigentlich sonst gesellig bin), ohne ein Wort zu sagen loszulegen und einfach die Mobs nebenher getankt, ohne Pause ohne Rücksicht auf Mana-Klassen. Am Verhalten der Leute konnte man ein leises stöhnen und klagen sehen. Nun gut BU in knappe 10 min ist nett, doch macht das Spaß?

Bei Raids bis ICC nehme ich sonst eigentlich jeden mit, da die meisten eh genug Power haben, um die Schwachen mitzuziehen und ab ICC sowieso nur Stamm!


----------



## Drymon (24. Februar 2010)

crime88 schrieb:


> Wenn wir in der Gilde einen Rnd Raid machen können sich Leute mit einen GS unter 5,5 k direkt wieder abmachen und uns egal ob ak oder icc 10er twink oder pdk....



Archavons Kammer? 5,5k GS? Ja ist klar.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Güte, wie konnte man nur vorher ohne das Addon überhaupt existieren, geschweige denn einen erfolgreichen Raid zustande bekommen.

Naja ...jedem das seine.

idS


----------



## crime88 (24. Februar 2010)

Garnicht das war ja lange Zeit das Problem. Aber wir wurden Gott sei Dank erlöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicXXL (24. Februar 2010)

Ganz im ernst ich mag es im RL schon nicht auf eine nummer reduziert zu werden.

Du kannst am Equip eines Spielers "schon" ablesen wie ernst er seine Klasse spielt und ob er etwas davon versteht. (Ausgenommen sind fertigequipte EbayChars)

- skillung
- verzauberungen
- Edelsteine
- Instanzenerfahrung

GearScore is ein Blender Addon, ich bin Schamane hab Enh und Healequip wenn ich mich nach gearscore anziehe kann ich weder heilen noch schaden machen.


Ich kann euch was anderes Empfehlen das mir persönlcih sehr geholfen hat und meinen GildenKollegen

http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/elitistgroup.aspx

schauts euch mal an

cu Jazzik / Thrall


----------



## Darkdamien (24. Februar 2010)

Calystro schrieb:


> Was mir aber sauer aufstößt sind die Char´s (DD`s) die nen Gearscore von 5k+ haben aber in nem statischem Bossfight es nicht gebacken bekommen max-dps zu fahren.
> Diese Chars (ich nenn sie mal Ebaychars)sind zu 90% aber auch genau die Knallköppe die es frischen 80ern es fast unmöglich machen sich in/für nen Raid zu equippen


seit dem lootking addon kann man sich doch wirklich schnell auf pdk niveau bringen mit den marken (ich sag nur 5 t9 teile in max 3 tagen sofern zeit vorhanden^^) und den 3 icc ini´s, die allesamt ausschliesslich 232er items droppen.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (24. Februar 2010)

Selbst PDK finde ich sehr gewagt mit 5,5k plus aber ich sehr es so mit so Weichbirnen wie dem Typen über uns spiel ich eh nicht zusammen und leave instant die Gruppe wenn solche Gespräche aufkommen.


----------



## Garthel (24. Februar 2010)

crime88 schrieb:


> Wenn wir in der Gilde einen Rnd Raid machen können sich Leute mit einen GS unter 5,5 k direkt wieder abmachen und uns egal ob ak oder icc 10er twink oder pdk. sollen die ganzen noobs erstmal in heroes und naxx ihr equip sammeln fertig aus



Heros und Naxx bringen aber keinen GS von 5,5k. Ich glaub das max. liegt bei ~5k wenn man tagelang die Marken sammelt, was aber wiederum wenig mit dem Raiden ansich zu tun hat. Man soll sich sein Equip verdienen, nicht erfarmen. In den "low-Raids" lernt man das Movement und bekommt immer besseren Einblick in die Möglichkeiten seines Chars. Jemand der hundert Mal Heros geht, sich für die Marken sein T-Set holt und dann direkt im 25er ICC steht _kann_ einfach keine sehr gute Leistung bringen, ausser er hat früher zu BC oder Classic geraidet und weis wie es abläuft.

@Stevesteel:
Ich hab es einmal auf diese Art versucht, selbst einen Raid eröffnen, nur darauf zu achten das die Member zumindest blau equipt sind und kein grünes Questteil mehr tragen und es ist im Chaos geendet. Nicht wegen meiner Erfahrung, waren bis auf meinen Main alles Twinks von irgendwelchen Leuten, die kannten die Bosse auswendig. Aber wenn ich als Tank mir alle fünf Minuten anhören kann wie schlecht doch mein Equip wäre, wieviel Schaden ich doch bekomme und der Heiler hinter mir denkt ein einfacher HoT würde in Naxx doch reichen läuft irgendwas schief. Viele sind es gewöhnt einen T9+ Tank irgendwo stehen zu haben, wenn dann jemand anders kommt sieht es düster aus, da sind die unfähigen Heiler halt überfordert. Der Raid hat sich übrigends nach 2 Wipes bei diesem Laufboss (kA wie der heißt, der mit der Plattform und den Movement-Phasen) aufgelöst. Und ich bin dabei nur gestorben weil die Heiler down waren.
Seit dem denk ich mir halt geh ich nurnoch als Raider mit und gründe keine Gruppe mehr selbst. Ich bin dafür einfach zu nett, bzw hab ich keinen Bock bei meinem Hobby im Streß zu versinken. Respekt an alle Raidleiter die Randoms organisieren und dabei keine utopischen Anforderungen stellen und dann mit solchen Twinks gestraft sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firedragon0 (24. Februar 2010)

Ein weiterer Thread zu einem alten Thema, schade eigentlich ;-) 

Das Addon GS ist eine Welt für sich, entweder man kann damit umgehen oder auch nicht. Das Problem ist aber, dass viele damit gar nicht umgehen können. Jetzt schreit der eine, aber das sind doch nur Zahlen die man da abließt. Tja ich würde sagen wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ;-)

Schade ist nur das es immer das selbe ist:

Inze 

Jäger GS 5,6 k: 1,3 k dps
Pala GS 3 k: 2,4 k dps
Meele Schami GS 5,3 k: 7 k dps 
Hexer GS ( Zerstörung ) 5,3 k: 3 k dps
Mage GS 4,8 k: 3 k dps
Pala GS 4,8 k: 6 k dps

Skill>GS aber solange der Mensch immer was zu berechnen hat, wird er daran auch bemessen. Ist es der GS nicht, dann die DPS, wenns diese nicht ist dann was anderes. Mal schauen was sich die Menschheit noch einfallen lässt.


----------



## Mourist (24. Februar 2010)

Wenn bei uns iwas läuft von wegen 25er.. schaun wir zwar auch auf den Gearscore, fließst aber insofern nicht in unsere beurteilung ein. Wenn wir dann Leute ham, ziehn wir die DD's z.B. an Puppen in den Hauptstädten, um zu zeigen, was sie so draufhaben (natürlich unbuffed). und wenn sie uns damit nicht überzeugen, dürfen sie nicht mit. Und dann werden oftmals sogar leute mit niedrigerem Gearscore mitgenommen.

Ich finde gearscore zwar nicht schlecht. Ist aber kein skillscore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Her Schmitz (24. Februar 2010)

Habt ihr schon mal GS aus der Sicht eines RND´s betrachtet der sich wegen Schichtarbeit/Urlaub etc. einen sicheren Raidplatz sucht.
... aus eigener Erfahreung. 
Ich lese.... ./2er Chan..... nur noch 2 caster und ein Heal für Icc 10 er. Epic check Dala mitte.... mindestens bis zum Professor.
Also trappse ich Dala Mitte..finde den Raidleader... nehme ihn in den Fokus...  GS von 5320,,, und lese unter Erfolgen " Nicht mal Saurfang gelegt"
Puhhh... Glück gehabt..da ist ja GS mal zu was nütze


----------



## WARHERO25 (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo man könnte es doch dann aus Protest einfach so machen das man Leute mit GS ab 5K einfach nich mehr mitnimmt da die eh irgendwo unterkommen und wird es denn so nicht viel interessanter ob man die Instanzen schafft oder nicht??? Genauso knnte man die Gruppen meiden von denen man weiss das sie es benutzen. Ich spiele schon lange kein wow mehr aber die idee is mir halt grad nur so gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Falls es schwachsinn ist könnt ihr mein post ja ignorieren, is mir auch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drymon (24. Februar 2010)

**Ironie on**
Es fehlt eigentlich nur noch eins:

NooB-Addon

Ich stell mir das so vor. Bei jeder Ini oder jedem Raid, hat der Gruppen- oder Raidleiter nach jedem Bosskampf die Möglichkeit Punkte zu vergeben: Also von +10 / -10 

Bei +1000 Punkten ist alles freigeschaltet!
Bei +500 Punkten Heros +Raids (10er)
Bei 0 Punkten kann die Gruppensuche für Heros benutzt werden.
Bei -500 Punkten alle Instanzen/Raids der alten Welt
Bei -1000 Punkte ist der Spieler komplett aus der LFG ausgeschlossen, bekommt ein rosa Stoppschild über den Kopf und den Titel: NooB. Der Titel ist dann auch nicht ausblendbar.

Die Punkte sind logischerweise Accountübergreifend.

Somit haben wir nur noch die Creme de la Creme im High Content, aber nicht jeder Tag ist gleich und wenn der Raidleiter miese Laune hat .....

**Ironie off* *


----------



## Sôulreaper (24. Februar 2010)

ach mir ist das mit GS egal, ich seh es halt immer wieder das charbeherschung und movement immer noch da a & o sind.


----------



## Super PePe (24. Februar 2010)

GS hat eine positive Seite: Man kann jedenfalls den DDs ihren "Skill" vorhalten

je größer die Zahl wird um so weniger Skill besitzt er:
GSxFehler - DPS = Skill

5000x0 - 4500 = - 4500
5000x1 - 4500 = 500
5000x2 - 4500 = 5500


----------



## Oely (24. Februar 2010)

Kurzes Statment zu GS und auch dieses vepesste Recount:

Gearscore sacht tatsächlich nix ... aber auch garnix über den Spieler am Rechner aus. Ich halte es Grundsätzlich mit anschauen was hat der oder die Spieler in der Vergangenheit geleistet. Ist doch dank Arsenal recht schnell zu erfahren. Equipé zu sammeln und nen halbwegs gutes GS hinzulegen ist ohnehin zur Zeit nicht das Problem.

Viel schlimmer finde ich RECOUNT.....

Hier wird suggestiert man spiele ordentlich wenn man nur weis wie man Recount (i.Ü. auch GS) bescheissen kann. Ich weis wovon ich rede
Da mein Holy - Priester in jedem Raid seit Patch 3.2 nur noch in den hinteren Rängen dümpelt .... hab ich mir überlegt wie ich das ändern kann. Nein nicht durch bessere Heilung ... das hat ich ja vorher ... auch wenn Recount mir klar machte das jeder Dudu oder Shami mit schlechterem GS besser heilen konnte.... ne ich heilte nur noch für Recount ... mit KDH - GDB - Erneuerug sonst nix mehr ... schwupp ... war ich wieder vorne ... aber ist das wirklich das was ein Raid braucht ... geht es nur noch darum irgendwelchen Addons zu Füssen zu kriechen ... wo bleibt da der wahre spieltrieb ??? 

Ja ich höre schon die Stimmen die da sagen .... spiel doch nen anderen Char .... mach ich auch .... nur 4 Jahre hab ich meinen Priester gerne gespielt ... dieses Spiel sowieso ... und nu

gehste DailyHero .... da werden nur noch Marken abgefarmt ... am liebsten würden die Leute gleich am Eingang die 2 Marken abholen ... omg muss ich jetzt noch durch die ganze ini ... 

Ne Freunde ... das Spiel ist im ARSCH ... danke Blizzard 

Die Priester generft ... die Neulinge gepusht ... und die sog. Experten die alles besser wissen weil sie monatelang durchgezogen wurden .... werden auch immer mehr.

Klar ich könnte aufhören ... 5 Jahre braves bezahlen und regelmässige Freizeit opfern wegschmeissen ... aber ist das wirklich richtig ... oder sollten wir alle uns nicht mal den Anfängen besinnen und mal wieder ne ini SPIELEN ohne Recount ..ohne GS ... einfach drauflosspielen ...

Nur Denkanstoss

Gruss Oely


----------



## Kjarrigan (24. Februar 2010)

Sôulreaper schrieb:


> ach mir ist das mit GS egal, ich seh es halt immer wieder das charbeherschung und movement immer noch da a & o sind.




Im Grunde vollkommen richtig, und EquipCheck kann man im Vorfeld auch ohne GS machen, nur dauert das eben länger. (inkl. evtl. Erfolge prüfen)

Charbeherrschung kann man evtl. aus den Sockeln, Skillungen und VZ's ablesen oder "ableiten" wobei sehr viel Kenntnis beim Raidleiter vorrausgesetzt sein muss (oder demjenigen der das Equip prüft).

Movement ist eine Sache die kann man nur im Raid selber prüfen (Proberaid Heigan-Dance! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Für einen ersten Eindruck ist GS ganz ok, solange man nicht rein auf bestimmte Grenzen besteht und alles andere außer Acht lässt. (5,29k GS darf nicht mit weil minimum von 5,3k verlangt wird, Schutz-Skillung obwohl der Pala als Holy mitwill usw. zum Bleistift)

Außerdem: wer einiges an 264er Items hat muss wohl irgendwo was richtig gemacht oder aber SEHR VIEL Glück mit einer Gruppe gehabt haben die ihn trotz Skilltechnischem Epicfail mitzieht und ihm Lootrecht gewährt.

MfG Kjar


----------



## soul6 (24. Februar 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Ich lief durch Zufall durch so en Equip "Check" Ich wollte doch nur zu den Portalen *sniff* Da wurde ich "angeflamed" per Whisper das mein Gear für PDK Zehner nicht reicht. Ich Tank ja nur ICC 25 aber ok hey der hatte Ahnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



LOL !!! der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich lach dabei nicht über dich, sondern ich stell mir das gerade Bildlich vor und wie ich wahrscheinlich dabei doof gekuckt hätte, wenn mich da plötzlich einer so in der Art anwhispert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das positive dabei ist, du hast jetzt Ruhe von dem "Koffer" ^^

lg
randy


----------



## Firedragon0 (24. Februar 2010)

Am besten find ich noch den GS Check für die Weelky 1. Boss ulduar ;-) Wie gewisse Leute es nie lernen werden.


----------



## Sôulreaper (24. Februar 2010)

hab zeitlang auch den fehler gemacht das ich nach gs geschaut habe aber wenn ich dann schon erleben muss das wie gestern in GvS HC nen DK / DD mit 5k+ gs an 1 boss 2k dps hat dann ist irgendwie was falsch.

und das ist nicht das erste mal so.

nimm es zwar weiterhin als orientierungshilfe aber wie gesagt armory ist nee feine sache aber es dauert zu lange.

denke es sollte was geben wo die erfolge anzeigt + gs.


----------



## Darkdamien (24. Februar 2010)

Firedragon0 schrieb:


> Am besten find ich noch den GS Check für die Weelky 1. Boss ulduar ;-) Wie gewisse Leute es nie lernen werden.


HAHA ja "suche noch 2 tanks für 'Der Flammenleviathan muss sterben'" :-D


----------



## Finx (24. Februar 2010)

Sôulreaper schrieb:


> hab zeitlang auch den fehler gemacht das ich nach gs geschaut habe aber wenn ich dann schon erleben muss das wie gestern in GvS HC nen DK / DD mit 5k+ gs an 1 boss 2k dps hat dann ist irgendwie was falsch.
> 
> und das ist nicht das erste mal so.
> 
> ...



Schon mal daran gedacht das der kein bock auf die dumme ini hat und deswegen mit low dps rumdümpelt ?


----------



## Stevesteel (24. Februar 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Bist du einer von denen die ich ansprach? Wofür soll ich mich diesbezüglich informieren? Ich sagte ja bereits das ich noch nie in der Situation war mich von so jemanden in irgend einer Form bewerten zu lassen. Dieses gearscore Ding ist totaler Schwachsinn für 12jährige mehr nicht. Du kannst als Tank Heilersachen anziehen und hast eventuell mehr Punkte wie in deinem Tankzeug und Verzauberungen sowie Sockel und sonstiges werden sowieso nicht berücksichtigt. Also, ein Spielzeug für kleine Jungs ohne Haare auf der Brust die null Plan vom Spiel haben und das als anhalt nehmen können.
> 
> Aber viel Spass damit, gut das ich auf sowas nicht angewiesen bin. Randomgruppen sowieso nicht.



eben DAS stimmt genau nicht!
Du siehst halt jede Menge Informationen, aber wenn du nicht bereit bist, auch mal nur für 1min dich über das Tool zu informieren, dann bist du selbst Schuld.
Also höre auf, dich hier wie ein beleidigtes Kleinkind zu benehmen, halte dich heraus aus der Diskussion und lese erst einmal, wie GS funktioniert.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Februar 2010)

soul6 schrieb:


> LOL !!! der war gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Keine Bange ich hab das schon verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja so ähnlich hab ich wohl auch geschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War auch in dieser Reihenfolge meine Gedanken ^^

Typen gibts, das schlimme ist diese Spezies stirbt in WoW einfach nicht aus. Ich muß mir doch mal en Allianzschurken hochziehen und solche Horden"vollhorsts" ständig ganken das sie keinen Bock mehr auf WoW haben und Ihren Char löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klirk (24. Februar 2010)

Drymon schrieb:


> Archavons Kammer? 5,5k GS? Ja ist klar....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bitte erst überlegen. Klar nur für archa brauchst du nicht 5.5k gs aber bei Thoravon wird das net klappen wenn jeder i lvl 200 trägt. auch mit noch so viel skill


----------



## Moktheshock (24. Februar 2010)

soul6 schrieb:


> LOL !!! der war gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



is mir auch schon passiert ich steh nichts böses denken in dalaran am angeln blitzt und ein pinker whisper auf " Hey Du Gimp du hast ja nur 4 Teile ICC der rest is PDK 25 L2P wir wollen nur Full 264+ für Weekly" (glaub in der woche war North weekly xD) nachdem ich ihm dann versucht habe zu erklären das ich armer Hungrieger Priest doch nur Fischlein für mein leeren Bauch fangen wollte ging das geflame los. 
Tja ich ab ins Arsenal und siehe da Mr. IMBA ROXXER OLOLOLOLOL War nicht mal durchgehend 187 Blau eq ;-). Als ich ihn dann fragte was er mich den anmotze mit seinem 187er eq kam zurück "Das er seinen Char spielen kann das würde das locker ausgleichen "spieler ignoriert euch"flam flame flame" seit dem und meinem netten ticket hab ich ihn nie wieder gesehen^^

naja GS is nett aber wird zuviel schindluder getrieben, ausserdem gutes eq heißt net das man es einsetzen kann. Was nutzt ein 10k dps dd wenn er overnuked und sofort umkippt.


----------



## uniquex (24. Februar 2010)

Besorgt Euch einen Warlock (vorzugsweise mit PvP-Spec) und bittet ihn höflichst um einen seiner geskillten Lutschkiesel.
Beim Equipcheck einwerfen und aufs Kampflog verweisen, so`n GS kann mal locker mit 8k critten.

5k GS, ungeskillter lächerlicher Shice...


----------



## Chathpt (24. Februar 2010)

@TE

Hio ich kann dich echt verstehen. 5k Gs für lowinnies nachzufragen is n witz....

wenn man nicht weiss wie man gs richtig benutzt und einfach stupide nach gearscores nachfrägt ist das blödsinn... der zweite reiter des addons ist aber doch bisschen praktisch weil man da sehen kann wo wer schon war (erfahrung).


----------



## Firedragon0 (24. Februar 2010)

Klirk schrieb:


> Bitte erst überlegen. Klar nur für archa brauchst du nicht 5.5k gs aber bei Thoravon wird das net klappen wenn jeder i lvl 200 trägt. auch mit noch so viel skill



Was wird an Thoravon knapp oO Das Ding liegt zu 100 % dabei müssen die DDs einfach nur miteinander koordiniert Arbeit.


----------



## Sôulreaper (24. Februar 2010)

Finx schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht das der kein bock auf die dumme ini hat und deswegen mit low dps rumdümpelt ?



nee an sowas denk ich leider nicht.


----------



## Najsh (24. Februar 2010)

Firedragon0 schrieb:


> Was wird an Thoravon knapp oO Das Ding liegt zu 100 % dabei müssen die DDs einfach nur miteinander koordiniert Arbeit.



Eine Gruppe mit einem durchschnittlichen item level von 200 wird Toravon *nicht* legen.

Wäre ja auch extrem sinnvoll, wenn Leute die praktisch grade frisch 80 geworden sind, gleich 
251er bzw 264er content raiden. 

Oder anderes gesagt - deine Behauptung ist genauso blödsinnig - wie Leute die 5k+ für hero inis verlangen - eben nur umgekehrt.


----------



## Oronarc (24. Februar 2010)

Im Ernst, wer es mittlerweile noch nicht nicht geschnallt hat, dass auf Gearscore zu pfeifen ist, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen. Wenn ich sehe, dass z.B. in PDK25 ein Hunter, der einen GS von 5,6k hat, bei identischen Aufgaben von meinem Hunter mit 5k locker in DPS und gemachtem Schaden abgezogen wird, dann hat sich GS doch wirklich erledigt.
GS ist noch nicht mal einen ersten Hinweis wert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sèv! (24. Februar 2010)

Tja,zumglück gibts bei uns diese ganze "Gearscore" Welle nicht auf dem Server.
Noch nie was davon gehört/gelesen


----------



## Kehlas (24. Februar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> GS ist genauso wie Recount nur ein (nützliches) Mittel um sich einen überblick zu verschaffen, und wenn du dir als Schurke durch sämmtliche Raids von WotLk den Hintern aufgerissen hast und dann kommte ein vergimpter DK der noch nie nen Raid von innen gesehen hat (nix gegen DK´s im allgemeinen ich spiel selber einen) und rollt dir die Beweglichkeitsteile weg da kann man schon zur Sau werden ^^




Ja und wenn man trotz aller Anfeindungen und Beleidigungen bis hin zu Ignoliste ( nur weil man DK spielt) der letzen Monate sich als Dk in allen Raids den Hintern aufgerissen hat, und mehr als einmal bewiesen hat das auch ein DK tanken kann und als DD sogar Damage macht und DANN so ein vergimpter Schurke hier postet, wirds mir einfach nur...sagen wir mal übel !


----------



## Stevesteel (24. Februar 2010)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Im Ernst, wer es mittlerweile noch nicht nicht geschnallt hat, dass auf Gearscore zu pfeifen ist, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen. Wenn ich sehe, dass z.B. in PDK25 ein Hunter, der einen GS von 5,6k hat, bei identischen Aufgaben von meinem Hunter mit 5k locker in DPS und gemachtem Schaden abgezogen wird, dann hat sich GS doch wirklich erledigt.
> GS ist noch nicht mal einen ersten Hinweis wert!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stelle dir vor, du hättest einen GS von 4000 gehabt, dann wäre es genau andersrum geswesen.
Einiges kann man durch Skill überbrücken, aber einen GS Unterschied von über 1000 nicht mehr.
Bei 600 Punkten Unterschied spielt dann wieder das Glück, das Können des Spielers usw. eine größere Rolle.
Es behauptet hier auch niemand, daß GS das NonPlusUltras ist, um Spieler einschätzen zu können, aber es ist einerster Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Covenant of Souls (24. Februar 2010)

Viele Leute benutzen Gearscore einfach falsch. Gearscore an sich ist kein schändliches Tool oder Werk des Teufels, es wird einfach sehr stupide angewandt.
Ich mache oft randomraids und habe auch Gearscore drauf. Wenn ich dann am Denkmal von Antonidas in Dalaran stehe kommen die Leute zu mir, damit ich mir ihre Ausrüstung ansehen kann.

Die Erfahrung hat mir einfach gezeigt, dass ich mich auf mir vollkommen unbekannte Mitspieler nicht zu 100% verlassen kann, deshalb ist es nötig die Leute zu begutachten. Heute ist es
verschrien einen Gearcheck zu machen, zu BC Zeiten wurde das aber schon über das Arsenal z.B. gemacht. Ich weiß, nicht auf allen Servern und überhaupt, aber es ist an sich nichts Neues.
Die Leute haben teilweise kein richtiges Einschätzungsvermögen ihrer eigenen Ausrüstung, deshalb habe ich in meinem PDK25 raid auch schon Leute gehabt, die komplett mit Questausrüstung
rein wollten. Wenn ich einen Raid aufmache, gibt es doch nur zwei wichtige Dinge: Kann der Spieler seine Klasse wirklich spielen und hat er das passende Werkzeugt (nämlich seine Ausrüstung),
um dem Raid weiterzuhelfen. Ich kann den Skill eines Spielers niemals nicht kontrollieren, deshalb ist es doch umso wichtiger, dass ich wenigstens eine von beiden Variablen überprüfe. Dies geht
eben nur mit der Ausrüstung.

Ich stelle keine übertriebenen Gearscoreanforderungen an meine Mitraider, aber ich schaue mir die Ausrüstung an, überprüfe wie er seine Ausrüstung pflegt und wie er geskillt ist. Ich will sehen,
dass er mit seinem Charakter gespielt hat und die vorherigen Instanzen besucht hat - im Momentanen Fall von ICC also PDK - und Erfahrung gesammelt hat.

Tut mir sehr Leid für Leute die sich schnell für Marken T9 komplett besorgt haben und die drei neuen Heroischen Instanzen für Equip abgefarmt haben, aber diese Leute werden es immer schwerer
haben in meinen Raid zu kommen, als jemand mit gleichwertiger Ausrüstung aus PDK. Gearscore und ein Equipcheck sind beides keine Garanten für einen reibungslosen Instanzablauf, erhöhen in 
meinen Augen aber die Chance dazu.


----------



## Snatchel (24. Februar 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Randomraid aufbaut find ich das Addon nicht schlecht um sich ungefähr ein Bild über die Ausrüstung der Leute zu machne die mitwollen. Denn wenn das Gear einfach zu schlecht ist hilft halt auch kein Skill der Welt mehr



Na hast du ne Ahnung...


----------



## Wurstbrett (24. Februar 2010)

Tagchen nun will ich mich auch mal reinhängen hier ^^

Also um gleich meinen Standpunkt zu markieren ich Mag Gearscore an sich eigentlich, ich kann nur die leute nicht ab die nicht mit umkönnen gehen.
Gearscore ist kein Add-on das nur für die Auswertung deines Gears zuständig ist, dafür ist der Raidleiter da.
Ich finde es vernünftig wenn man für 80 Raids wie z.b. PdK 25 einen gewissen Item lvl verlangt, war doch früher auch nicht anders (BC).
Ich finde es nur unverschämt wenn man viel zu hoch greift mit den Anforderungen wo aber die Schuld eher beim Raidleiter zu suchen ist da dir Gearscore 
sogar anzeigt für welche Raids du ca. welchen Gear stand brauchst.
Zudem kann dir Gearscore auch noch verraten ob der jenige welche den ihr euch mit dem Add-on anschaut schon einmal in diesem oder anderen Raids war.
Was auch ein sehr schöner Punkt ist ist das man mit diesem Add-on einen schnellen überblick über die Attribute der Charaktere hat, das kann in 
sofern von nutzen sein das man z.b bei DD's immer schaun kann haben sie genug HitCap, haben die Tanks genug DefCap usw.

Wie schon gesagt das ist ein absolut tolles Add-on wenn ein Raidleiter weiß wie er damit umzugehen hatt, und nicht für PdK10 leute mit 5,3k Gearscore sucht.


MfG Wurstii


----------



## ThEDiciple (24. Februar 2010)

Ich sag mal das gleiche wie ichs in jedem flame GS & Co thread sage.

Die addons, ob nun Recount, GS oder sonst etwas ist sagen rein garnix aus, bzw. kann man sie allein sicherlich nicht zur bewertung eines spielers rann ziehn. Sie geben nur einen groben überblick mehr nicht, sind aber auch kein teufelswerk bzw ist der wirbel der um sie gemacht viel zu übertrieben.

Ich behaupte sogar sie wären nicht einmal das problem in der community wenn nicht jeder meint mit seinem gottverdammten twink oder 2 tage 80er icc raiden zu müssen. Denn das problem ist ebenso groß wie jene die allein auf zahlen achten (sei es nun der GS oder DPS,HPS usw wert). In BC war dies komischerweise nie ein thema, auch wenn damals schon so einige meinten sinnlose recount & co zu flamen wusste ein jeder das man vor BT & sunwell erstmal alles was davor kommt zumindestens ankratzen musste um dortige items zu holen. In Lich King und das ist auch Blizz mit ihrer itempolitik schuld ist diese einsicht völlig verflogen. Jeder meint er müsste alles und jeden Boss sehn und legen dürfen. Und ist ein boss dochmal zu schwer dauerts kaum 2 wochen bis auch dieser die causual hand blizz aufgesetzt bekommt. Nochma ich hab nix gegen gelegenheitspieler oder jene die grad neu dabei sind und 80 geworden sind. Aber wieso nochmal meinen manche sie müssten mit einem durschnitts equipt von 226-232 icc raiden zu gen , am besten noch icc25. Selbst wenn die ersten 4 bosse noch gehn kommt danach der erste equipt check in form von bossen die es einfach abverlangen. Genauso könnte ich jene die es übertreiben und allein auf jenen wert acht legen sonst wo hin schießen. Ich fahr mit meinem schami (verstärker) z.B an bosspuppe durchschnittlich 6 k dps (ungebufft mit allen genutzten cd's) , mein record an dps liegt momentan in ak am neuen boss im 25er modus bei 8 k dps (da der ja auch genervt wurde kann man da ja mittlerweile auch blind drann stehn und draufholzen als nah dd). Das ganze ändert sich aber schon wieder bei movement bossen usw. ähnlich ist es bei meinem dk der mit sicherheit weit hinter dem equipt meines schami steht, dennoch ausreichendes mitbringt und ich ihn vorallem spielen kann. Ich hatte bis vor kurzem GS noch mit drauf, verlass mich aber mittlerweile beim erstellen eines raids mehr auf elitist group. Hab zwar gehört das auch GS mittlerweile dort einblick gewärt aber Elitist Group ist für mich genauer. Zumal es nicht nru blind den itemscore zusammenrechnet sondern auch verz gems & equipt an sich zum skill vergleicht und mir dann sagt obs passt bzw bewertet. Außerdem gewärt es mir einblick in die bosskill statistik eines jenen und dessen erfolge (z.B Hardmodes ect).

Wie gesagt ich denke diese addons die an sich alle gut sind kein problem wäre wenn sich leute mal an gewisse sachen halten würden und nicht versuchen würden mit jedem ihrer chars alles sehn zu müssen oder sich in raids einzuschleichen . Jeder sollte das mitbringen was auch gebraucht wird, trotzdem ist es dann auch übertrieben für inzen unter pdok/icc equipt zu verlangen was dort garnicht gebraucht wird. Das ganze allein erfordert dann immer noch etwas spitzengefühl denn wie gesagt erfolge, dps, oder equipt zeigt mir nicht den playskill an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehlas (24. Februar 2010)

Wurstbrett schrieb:


> Tagchen nun will ich mich auch mal reinhängen hier ^^
> 
> Also um gleich meinen Standpunkt zu markieren ich Mag Gearscore an sich eigentlich, ich kann nur die leute nicht ab die nicht mit umkönnen gehen.
> Gearscore ist kein Add-on das nur für die Auswertung deines Gears zuständig ist, dafür ist der Raidleiter da.
> ...




Also ich kann die Leute auch nicht ab, die damit "nicht mit umkönnen gehen" ^^


----------



## Klirk (24. Februar 2010)

kanaru schrieb:


> gs is blöd ^^
> 
> jezz mal ernstahft 3.3 is 2monate raus und ich trage mim hunter nichmal 1 item t10 warum weil mir der 4er set boni nen dicken dps boost gibt vom t9 4er boni habe nen gs von 5k freund von mir is dk der hat gs von 6k oder so und macht weniger dps als ich warum das so ist keine ahnung aber man sieht gs crap
> 
> ...




Dann hat der DK einfach keinen Skill ^^


----------



## Firedragon0 (24. Februar 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> ....
> Oder anderes gesagt - deine Behauptung ist genauso blödsinnig - wie Leute die 5k+ für hero inis verlangen - eben nur umgekehrt.



uhh jetzt hast Du es mir aber gegeben, ich habe ja richtig angst^^ Vielleicht hast ja nicht den letzten nerv mitbekommen, wenn die heiler auf Zack sind dann passt es gerade so. In den Aks in denen ich jetzt war, war niemand der vor kurzen 80 wurde, aber selbst auf dem weg von 70 - 80 kann man schon zwei t9 Teile erfarmen.


----------



## Ckorona (24. Februar 2010)

Darkdamien schrieb:


> HAHA ja "suche noch 2 tanks für 'Der Flammenleviathan muss sterben'" :-D



*lol*. Ich schwörs dir, den bring ich heut auch mal im Handelschannel xD

*Was muss ich denn nun beachten um einen Spieler in einen Raid zu laden?*

- Natürlich auf das Equip. Wenn ein Spieler kein gutes Equip hat, fällt er um. Wenn ich einen Tank für ICC invite, aber der einen GS von unter 4k hat, fällt er beim ersten Boss um und da ist es vollkommen egal ob er Movement hat oder nicht. Und für einen Equipecheck ist GearScore eine ganz angenehme Sache.

- Sockel, Glyphen und Talente. Ein Punkt, der im GearScore nicht erfasst wird. Muss man sich halt noch die Mühe machen und sich so durcharbeiten.

- Erfahrung im Raid. Zum hundertsten mal. GearScore ist kein AddOn, mit dem ich die Maus über einen Spieler bewege und eine Zahl sehe. Ich nehme einen Spieler ins Target, gebe /gs ein und es öffnet sich ein Fenster. Unten ist ein Feld, auf dem Experience steht und in diesem kann ich sehr leicht erkennen, ob ein Spieler in bestimmten Raid's Erfahrung gesammelt hat oder nicht. Wenn ich dort lese, das er in Icc10 als Tank schon zehn mal durch das erste Viertel gekommen ist, dann sagt das ziemlich was über das Movement aus.

- Hat der jenige TeamSpeak. Hab ich schon 100x erlebt, das Leute sich für Pdk25 inviten lassen und kein TeamSpeak haben. Zur Not einfach den Loot für jeden sperren, der nicht in's TeamSpeak kommt (er braucht ja nicht reden. Klingt hart, ersparrt aber einigen Ärger).

*Warum beschweren sich Leute über GearScore?*

- Die Leute sind intelligent. Sie wissen das GearScore, wenn es richtig eingesetzt wird gut ist. Sie wissen auch, das GearScore einiges über das Movement aussagt (da es Boss-Statistiken zusammenfasst), aber nicht alles. Sie wissen, das GearScore aber auch von dummen Leuten verwendet wird, die das AddOn falsch einsetzen und nicht richtig kennen.

- Die Leute sind dumm. Sie finden GearScore einfach nur schlecht und haben es wahrscheinlich selber noch nie getestet, bzw. sich damit auseinander gesetzt. Haben dafür Gründe, die einfach nur lachhaft sind. Zum Beispiel setzen sie GearScore mit Equipcheck gleich. Das AddOn ist aber schon seit einiger Zeit kein AddOn mehr für einen reinen EquipCheck. Die dummen laden sich GearScore und sehen einfach nur eine grüne und eine rote Zahl.

*Fazit*

GearScore ist nützlich, wenn es richtig eingesetzt wird. Es nimmt Arbeit ab, ersparrt Zeit und ersparrt einem das suchen in den Erfolgen, bzw. den Statistiken, bindet auch das Equip mit ein. Es sagt aber nicht alles aus und wird häufig von unwissenden falsch eingesetzt, bzw. kritisiert.


----------



## Kehlas (24. Februar 2010)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> Ich sag mal das gleiche wie ichs in jedem flame GS & Co thread sage.
> 
> Die addons, ob nun Recount, GS oder sonst etwas ist sagen rein garnix aus, bzw. kann man sie allein sicherlich nicht zur bewertung eines spielers rann ziehn. Sie geben nur einen groben überblick mehr nicht, sind aber auch kein teufelswerk bzw ist der wirbel der um sie gemacht viel zu übertrieben.
> 
> ...




Deine Meinung in allen Ehren und du hast mit dem Equip was ICC25 betrifft mit Sicherheit recht. Aber meine Erfahrung zeigt, das das beste Equip nix nützt, wenn es den Spielern an Movement fehlt. Denn das haben leider viele verlernt oder aber noch nie gekonnt. Und die Bosse in ICC25 verlangen Movement. Da denke ich trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen, noch nicht mal so sehr vom Equip her .


----------



## Firedragon0 (24. Februar 2010)

@Ckorona gib mal im Matrix GearScore ein und ja man geht mit der Maus über den Charakter und kann sich den GS anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Gerti (24. Februar 2010)

Ckorona schrieb:


> *Fazit*
> 
> GearScore ist nützlich, wenn es richtig eingesetzt wird. Es nimmt Arbeit ab, ersparrt Zeit und ersparrt einem das suchen in den Erfolgen, bzw. den Statistiken, bindet auch das Equip mit ein. Es sagt aber nicht alles aus und wird häufig von unwissenden falsch eingesetzt, bzw. kritisiert.



Wenn das mal jeder verstehen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist die selbe Sache wie mit Recount "Guck mal meine DPS" ist nur eine Sache, aber das verstehen ja die wenigsten

Aber du hast es schön zusammen gefasst, wie es ist und damit könnte man den Thread eigentlich zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


> Die addons, ob nun Recount, GS oder sonst etwas ist sagen rein garnix aus, bzw. kann man sie allein sicherlich nicht zur bewertung eines spielers rann ziehn. Sie geben nur einen groben überblick mehr nicht, sind aber auch kein teufelswerk bzw ist der wirbel der um sie gemacht viel zu übertrieben.



Wenn der Spieler mit GS 5,xxx in ICC dauerhaft mit 3k DPS rumrennt, kann man sicher sein, zu sagen, dass er was falsch macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber sonst muss ich dir zustimmen, dass das Gerangel dadrum viel zu übertrieben ist. GS sagt aus, was ein Spieler leisten KÖNNTE und so kann man sich einen schnellen Eindruck verschaffen.


----------



## Kehlas (24. Februar 2010)

Ckorona schrieb:


> *lol*. Ich schwörs dir, den bring ich heut auch mal im Handelschannel xD
> 
> *Was muss ich denn nun beachten um einen Spieler in einen Raid zu laden?*
> 
> ...





LoL..Gearscore sagt was über das Movement aus? Ich bekomme gleich nen Lachanfall. Weißt du eigentlich, wie viele Leute im Raid schon am Beginn des Bosskampfes umfallen weil sie NULL Movement haben, trotzdem den Erfolg und das Archievment abstauben und auch noch auf den Loot würfeln....und dann in Dala stehen mit ihrem GS von 5600 + und behaupten wie toll sie gegen den Boss gekämpft haben? Junge, wach mal auf..glaubst du noch an den Weihnachtsmann oder wie? OMG
Ich bin selbst ICC 25er Raidleiter und weiß wovon ich rede....Man man man!


----------



## Najsh (24. Februar 2010)

Firedragon0 schrieb:


> uhh jetzt hast Du es mir aber gegeben, ich habe ja richtig angst^^ Vielleicht hast ja nicht den letzten nerv mitbekommen, wenn die heiler auf Zack sind dann passt es gerade so. In den Aks in denen ich jetzt war, war niemand der vor kurzen 80 wurde, aber selbst auf dem weg von 70 - 80 kann man schon zwei t9 Teile erfarmen.



Ja du hast Recht - denn du hast Ahnung ! Viel Spass beim raiden.


----------



## Ckorona (24. Februar 2010)

Kehlas schrieb:


> LoL..Gearscore sagt was über das Movement aus? Ich bekomme gleich nen Lachanfall. Weißt du eigentlich, wie viele Leute im Raid schon am Beginn des Bosskampfes umfallen weil sie NULL Movement haben, trotzdem den Erfolg und das Archievment abstauben und auch noch auf den Loot würfeln....und dann in Dala stehen mit ihrem GS von 5600 + und behaupten wie toll sie gegen den Boss gekämpft haben? Junge, wach mal auf..glaubst du noch an den Weihnachtsmann oder wie? OMG
> Ich bin selbst ICC 25er Raidleiter und weiß wovon ich rede....Man man man!



Wieder nen armer mehr in dieser Welt. Okay, ich fass mal zusammen was du mir da gerade erzählen möchtest:
Ein Tank läuft 10x durch das erste Viertel von Icc10, hat aber kein Movement. Na grz, für deine Aufschlussreiche Erklärung. Aber was möchte ich dir erzählen, du schwimmst auch weiterhin mit der Masse und wirst dir nix sagen lassen (á la die Erde ist eine Scheibe.

Noch besseres Beispiel: Ich invite einen Tank mit der Statsitk, "10 Spieler - Erste Boss in ICC gelegt". Kehlas möchte mir nun Erzählen, das er am Anfang vom Kampf umfällt und der zweite Tank, den Rest vom Kampf tanked.

Na ein schöner Raidleiter bist du mir da ^^


----------



## Chathpt (24. Februar 2010)

ich find gearscore toll...

da hat man weniger probleme mit casuals und lowies.... 
geskillte leute bekommen gutes equip, gutes equip=gearscore... jeder der mir erzählt gs wäre schlecht der hat garkeine ahnung....
ausserdem gibts ja auch /gs falls das keiner kennt... da kann ich direkt nachsehen welche werte derjenige hat, inklusive wo er schon war - perfekt!

mit dem addon lässt sich prima die weizen (casuals, lowies, noskiller) von der spreu trennen (raider, geskillte spieler)..... mehr nicht

ohne gearscore gäbs keinen status mehr, dann würde nichmehr auffallen wer n gutes equip hat und wer schlechteres equip hat... ich meine wie sonst hat man denn respekt vor jemandem?....


----------



## Brandin (24. Februar 2010)

Das kann man doch so gar nicht sagen. Equip macht noch lange nicht den Spieler aus. Oder willst du sagen eine Wurst die z.b. zwei T10,5 Teile aus AK hat aber denkt Eiskrone wäre eine neue Eissorte von Magnum ist besser als jemand der z.b. nur ICC10er Equip hat? 

Es gehört viel mehr als nur dein "Gear" dazu um ein erfolgreicher Spieler zu sein wie z.b. Movement oder das beherrschen der Klasse :>

Gearscore hat doch aktuell nur einen einzigen Wert in WoW: Eine weitere Option des digitallen Sch...-vergleiches. Absolut unnötig
Und wenn ich wissen will wo jemand war kann ich noch immer in die Erfolge sehen...


----------



## raving lunatic (24. Februar 2010)

Mittlerweile hab ich mir das Addon geholt : / Hauptsächlich wegen meines eigenen Gearscores (is halt blöd wenn die einen bestimmten Gs fordern und du keine Ahnung hast wie hoch deiner ist ^^)
Nach kurzer Zeit hab ich mich selbst bei Gedanken wie "Oh der Tank hat aber nen niedrigen GS" usw ertappt xD

Mir ist aufgefallen das mein Recount jetzt auch Daten wie Dps/GS anzeigt was meiner Meinung nach recht Aussagekräftig ist. Also wie viel Schaden auf wie viel Gute Rüstung kommt (grauenvoller Satz)
So könnte ein schlecht equipter DD mit Skill den gleichen Wert haben wie einer mit Imba Equip und nix dahinter ^^ 
Wenn man nur nach dem reinen GS gehen würde würde natürlich der Vollspaten mitgenommen werden.

Die Option wäre eben das kleinere Übel, als Leute *nur* nach dem Equip zu bewerten.

Wenn das jetzt schonmal jemand gesagt hat sry ich wollte nicht alle 5000 GS-Themen mit jeweils 30 Seiten durchlesen ;P

Edit: Ich war gestern übrigens mit meiner kleinen Schamanin ICC 10. Mit meinem GS von 4,7k hätte mich wohl niemand random mitgenommen ^^"" im Endeffekt stand ich auf Platz 1 bei der Heilung :3


----------



## Chathpt (24. Februar 2010)

Brandin schrieb:


> Das kann man doch so gar nicht sagen. Equip macht noch lange nicht den Spieler aus. Oder willst du sagen eine Wurst die z.b. zwei T10,5 Teile aus AK hat aber denkt Eiskrone wäre eine neue Eissorte von Magnum ist besser als jemand der z.b. nur ICC10er Equip hat?
> 
> Es gehört viel mehr als nur dein "Gear" dazu um ein erfolgreicher Spieler zu sein wie z.b. Movement oder das beherrschen der Klasse :>
> 
> ...



das mit dem sch*vergleich stimmt auf jeden fall.... aber das gehört halt mal zu wow^^ obs den casuals taugt oder nicht.... 

ich finde zu bc wars am besten, weil t6 seinen status hatte, und direkt mit skill/richtigen vz/sockel usw verbunden war.... heute.... jeder affe trägt mindestens ein t10 teil und hat t9 quasi voll... skill braucht man nichtmehr für equip.... 

wer mir jetz erzählen will für t9 brauchst du skill bzw für die daily/weekly-frostmarken.... achkomm pdk is doch kein raid sondern freeloot... und die heroinnies sind genausoschwer wie lvl aus mariobros.....


naja ich lach mich jedenfalls immer kaputt wenn ich beim posen in dalaran irgendwelche leute im /2 chat sehe die sich über gs-anfragen aufregen xD

ps: ja posen... bin auf nem rp server^^

wie auch immer... ich bin jedenfall pro- bei der gs-debatte^^.... ich bin pro mit fahne und werbe-t-shirt^^....


----------



## Daretina (24. Februar 2010)

Ich habe kurz nach PDk aufgehört mit wow war 3 mal mit meinem mage pdk drinne und bin letzte woche das erste mal wieder on gekommen und es ist krass. mein equip is nix mehr wert oO ulduar 25ger equip und pdk und es ist eigentlich innerhalb kurzer zeit nix mehr wert :/ 
hab mir dieses gs ma runtergeladen und komme auf 4800 ^^ finde das ding seeehr komisch


----------



## Stevesteel (24. Februar 2010)

Daretina schrieb:


> Ich habe kurz nach PDk aufgehört mit wow war 3 mal mit meinem mage pdk drinne und bin letzte woche das erste mal wieder on gekommen und es ist krass. mein equip is nix mehr wert oO ulduar 25ger equip und pdk und es ist eigentlich innerhalb kurzer zeit nix mehr wert :/
> hab mir dieses gs ma runtergeladen und komme auf 4800 ^^ finde das ding seeehr komisch


was ist daran komisch?
Wenn du halt nur 25er Ulduar und ein wenig PdK Items hast, liegt dein GS halt nicht so hoch.
Ausserdem, wer sagt dir denn, dass es nichts mehr wert ist?
Du selbst?
Das einzige, was du momentan nicht machen kannst, ist halt dich bei den Top-Gilden bewerben und mit denen raiden.
Für dein Itemlevel gibts aber immer noch genauso viele Raidinstanzen wie vorher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (24. Februar 2010)

Snatchel schrieb:


> Na hast du ne Ahnung...




Zeig mir 1!!! spieler. Der unglaublich viekl skill hab also nen richtiger über pro ist und nur grün blau equiped ist (allein das ist schon schwer) UND DANN zeig mir wie dieser Superpro mit napgear den enrage bei Fauldarm meistert. Schafft er nicht!! skill > equip gibts schon lange nichtmehr. equip < skill gabs nochnie. Wotlk = equip = skill (das heißt nicht, das man skill braucht um equip zu kriegen (lol) sondern das man genau so viel skill wie equip braucht um bisse zu töten)

Ao und ich sagst immer wieder gerne. Die einzigen die sich über gs dps etc aufregen sind die die zu schlecht/unskillig/dumm sind die anforderungen zu erfüllen. Es gibt leute die wundern sich, warum sie mit markengear kaum icc mitgenomm werden... so far...


----------



## Daretina (24. Februar 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> was ist daran komisch?
> Wenn du halt nur 25er Ulduar und ein wenig PdK Items hast, liegt dein GS halt nicht so hoch.
> Ausserdem, wer sagt dir denn, dass es nichts mehr wert ist?
> Du selbst?
> ...



da will ich garnicht hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1 jahr high end hat mir gereicht. ich finde nur die schnelle entwicklung und das es immer neues gibt um leute über einen kamm zu scheren krass. 
vor 2 jahren hast du denjenigen mitgenommen um zu sehn was er drauf hat vor nem halben jahr hast du dir die erfolge angeschaut und geschaut wann er diese erungen hat. heute schaust du nur noch auf einen zahlenwert ^^ egal ob er was kann oder nicht.
denn ein zahlenwert zeigt mir nicht ob 24 top leute einen idioten equipt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (24. Februar 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> hehe, lass mich raten, dein GS liegt bei unter 4k und du bist sauer, weil dich niemand mitnimmt?



Jop hast recht, bin in ner KN Gilde und bin froh das ich gerade mal den ersten Boss im 10er tanken darf.

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Frostmourne&cn=Kaanyr


----------



## Stevesteel (24. Februar 2010)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Jop hast recht, bin in ner KN Gilde und bin froh das ich gerade mal den ersten Boss im 10er tanken darf.
> 
> http://eu.wowarmory....ourne&cn=Kaanyr



na, da lag ich doch goldrichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonalis (24. Februar 2010)

Das schlimmste ist ja der ganze Traffic der dadurch entsteht und die Latenz auf dem Server teils stark beeinträchtig, denn jeder z.b. der in der Gilde hat, der fragt in regelmässigen Intervall alle Mitspieler der Gilde nach desen Punktestand ab. So hatte ich z.b. in 1h ~125KiB eingehender Traffic. Wenn man das jetzt hochrechnet das 40 Leute in der Gilde das Programm haben und jeder dieser 40 Leute kontinuirlich die Gilde/ FL abfrägt erzeugt es dadurch einen Traffic der die Latenz recht zum schwanken bringt. Gerade in Raids ist das sehr vorherschend.

Wer mir nicht glaubt holt sich einfach mal Spamalyzer

http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/spamalyzer.aspx

Zugegeben, dieses Thema ist ein weit umfassendes Thema. Es gibt viele Diskussionen, Lösungsansätze und Mythen um und über dieses Thema.

Ich werde hier nur einen kleinen Bereich beleuchten, dieser Bereich ist von jedem beeinflussbar und (fast) jeder ist betroffen!

Im folgendem Post werde ich euch erklären wodurch Lags entstehen können und was ihr dagegen tun könnt.

iele Addons benutzen für die Kommunikation untereinander den so genannten "Addon Channel". Der Addon Channel funktioniert genau so wie der ganz normale Chat, mit dem Unterschied das ihr nicht seht was in diesem Channel geschrieben wird, ihr habt auch keinen Einfluss auf das betreten und verlassen des Channels.

Spamalyzer kann darstellen welche Addons diesen Channel benutzen, wie viele Nachrichten sie in diesem Channel verschicken und wie groß diese Nachrichten sind.

Die Thematik hat mich schon länger interessiert und ich hab das Addon aus neugier installiert.

Ziemlich schnell ist mir aufgefallen das ich von vielen Daten geschickt bekomme die ich nicht installiert habe. Diese Addons schicken mir also Daten die für mich absolut nutzlos sind.

Ein gutes Beispiel ist "Carbonite". Carbonite verschickt Unmengen an Daten über den Addon Channel. Es teilt z.B. allen mit wo man sich gerade befindet und welche Quest sich im Queslog befinden.

Hier ein Bild wie das ganze dann im Spamalyzer aussieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noname0815 (24. Februar 2010)

Ich kann mich immer nur darüber köstlich amüsieren wenn ich sehe, wenn sogenannte "schlecht gequippte" Spieler andere mit ihrem superduper Gearscore in Grund und Boden spielen. Wenn ich jedenfalls ne Gruppe fürn Random-Raid zusammenstelle gucke ich mir die Spieler zwar auch erstmal an und muss ab und an mal schlucken, wenn da noch ein blaues Schmuckstück bei ist. Aber alleine an der Skillung bzw. an der Ausrichtung des Equips (Sockel, Verzauberung, TW, Crit, Tempo etc.) kann man schon erkennen, ob der- oder diejenige ihre Klasse verstanden hat oder nicht. Sicher hat man auch mal Ausnahmen dabei, aber bisher liefen unsere Random-Raids immer super. Jedenfalls auch ohne, dass man sich irgendeine DPS-Zahl oder einen Gearscore nennen lassen muss (für mich sowieso das WOW-Unwort des Jahres).

Letztlich sieht man erst im Raid, ob die Leute was taugen oder nicht. Anhand der reinen Stats kann man nämlich nicht erkennen, ob sich einer bei einem Bossfight bewegen kann oder nicht. :-)


----------



## Caveman1979 (24. Februar 2010)

Mh das ein Thema wie es vorher dieses blöde Dps gefrage war!

All die schönen sachen dienen etwas zur hilfe sagen aber nix rein gar nix über den spieler aus!
Habe einige erlebt die einen Gs von 5,5 hatten und schaden wie Heilung so grottenschlecht waren das andere die noch mit blauen equi den Leuten davon geflogen sind.Leute darauf anszusprechen wäre eine alternative wobei dann meistens so überhebliche antworten kommen wie man was willst du schaue meinen gs an den habe ich nicht geschenkt bekommen sondern erarbeitet,frage ich mich echt na super durch inis ziehn lassen und von arbeiten reden.

Es gibt nur eine möglichkeit herraus zufinden past der spieler oder nicht einmal mitnehmen anschaun ergebniss abwarten entscheiden (igno oder nicht)

Mfg Healer der besser ist als andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumklatsch (24. Februar 2010)

SCH... auf Gear Score!!! Leute die danach fragen landen auf bei mir auf Igno. 
Ich renn höchstens in T9 rum und das is mir egal. 
Das spiel soll Spaß machen und nich darum gehen wie hoch eine Zahl in einem Addon is welches sich Irgendeiner aus Langeweile (den keiner kennt) ausgedacht hat.

PS: ich weiß mein GS nich und es is mir auch egal wie hoch er is.


----------



## Felix^^ (24. Februar 2010)

GEARSCORE AN DIE MACHT !!!


----------



## Leonalis (24. Februar 2010)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Leute darauf anszusprechen wäre eine alternative wobei dann meistens so überhebliche antworten kommen wie man was willst du schaue meinen gs an den habe ich nicht geschenkt bekommen sondern erarbeitet



Frag sie doch mal, sie sollen dir den schwersten und anstrengensten Erfolg Posten da Erfolge > GS sind. Wenn dann so was kommt wie ICC10 1. Wing clear oder PDK25 clear dann weiste wo du stehst.

Wenn aber einer PDOK 10/25 50trys left postet dann weisst du auch wo du stehst.


----------



## VILOGITY (24. Februar 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Bin ich nicht deiner Meinung, er tobt nur rum und beleidigt Spieler, die mit GS umgehen können.
> Zu deinem Problem, keine Erfahrung zu haben, du kannst doch trotz mangelnder Erfahrung einen eigenen Raid aufmachen.
> Einer von den 9 anderen wird die Instanz schon kennen.
> Dem gibts dann Leader und freust dich auf einen entspannten Run ohne GS-Abfrage.
> ...



Nö mach ich net, sondern arbeite (Deutsche Version) mit Shadowed und Antiarc (von EJ's)an was vernünftigen, sprich, nicht an irgend nem NAP Addon was ne Zahl ausspuckt, 
damit Kleinkinder in Dala vor der Bank überhaupt noch auffallen.
Elitist Group nennt sich das Addon und seit der letzten Version hat der Gimp Score Author auch was von EG übernommen wie zb. die Erfolge Funktion etc......

Auch dieses Addon zeigt nur an was einer mit diesem Char gemacht hat, oder ob die Sockelsteine zb. passen etc etc etc.
Ob einer was kann, wird sich immer im Raid Live zeigen und nicht mit irgend ner dummen Zahl.
Ich hab Leute gesehen die trotz wenig GS andere mit tollem GS abgezogen haben in Wissen und Klassenverständniss.

Also kann man heute nicht umbedingt viel auf diese Addons geben, wer oft genug Random geht weis wie oft ein Raid mit GS Göttern nach 2 Wipes auseinander fliegt.


----------



## crizbee (24. Februar 2010)

hi

wenn wo gearcheck ist gehe ich nicht mit, wer braucht sowas lasst sie doch stehen und schreien.

ich geh zufallsinis oder benutze den schlachtzugbrowser da fragt doch niemand nach gear.

ich werd den und den boss nicht sehen? na und was solls 

ich bin bei wow seit der ersten stunde, ich hab ony, bwl, aq, karazhan, bt und noch n paar sachen
nie gesehen und lebe trotzdem noch 

mein gear ist durch embleme auch ziemlich gut geworden
geht alles ohne equipcheck und son scheiss.

gruss crizbee


----------



## Firedragon0 (24. Februar 2010)

Ab und an kommt auch noch Leute für PDK25 gesucht, Gearcheck Dalaran brunnen zwei Tokens sind locked /w. Neben GS ist so nen verhalten nicht gerade so toll -.-


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (24. Februar 2010)

nur lowbirds ärgern sich über gearscore oder elitist grp

seitdem ich die randoms mit elitistgroup inspecte, bevor ich sie invite, gibts keine wipes mehr in meinen PUGs


----------



## Kafka (24. Februar 2010)

Hab gestern mit dem GS gehabe erlebt was mich herzhaft lachen lies. "Naxx 10er alles gesucht GS min 5400" ich hielt es erst für einen Witz aber als das mehrmals im Handelschannel stand wurde mir klar das es ernst gemeint war xD Da kann man sich doch wirklich nurnoch an den Kopf fassen.


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (24. Februar 2010)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Ich hab Leute gesehen die trotz wenig GS andere mit tollem GS abgezogen haben in Wissen und Klassenverständniss.



Man weiß zwar nicht, ob der iLevel 255 Rogue failt, aber man weiß auch nicht, ob der DK mit magerem 232-Schnitt ein Bob ist. Darum invitet man den mit besserem Gear, denn er fährt höchstwahrscheinlich mehr damage und hat sein equip ja schließlich auch irgendwoher.


----------



## Xelyna (24. Februar 2010)

crizbee schrieb:


> wenn wo gearcheck ist gehe ich nicht mit, wer braucht sowas lasst sie doch stehen und schreien.



Lustig, ich geh nirgends mehr wirklich gerne mit wo KEIN Equipcheck gemacht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das letzte mal war eine ICC10 Gruppe die Leute mit 3k-4k Gearscore dabei hatten, oh wunder oh wunder die haben dann genau 2.7k DPS gefahren -> Wipe Abend


Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich aber sagen, ich finde es natürlich nicht gut, wenn man bei PDK Gruppen nur Leute mit 5k GS sucht. Das sollte eher ein Richtwert sein der auch mal vernachlässigt werden kann, als ein Kriterium aber manchmal ist es doch ganz sinnvoll da drauf zu kucken (;

Bei Heiler aber zum Bleistift ist es egal ob derjenige 4.7k GS hat oder 5.3k GS -> meiner Priest hat magere 4.7k und heilt ICC10 sehr gut durch!

/e: Am besten ist immer noch der GS vs. DPS Tab bei Recount. Aber was der Menschheit noch dringend fehlt -> Movementkrüppel-O-Meter!


----------



## Karasuke (24. Februar 2010)

Ich finde, wie schon sicher einige vor mir, das "Gearscore" genau wie DPS eine echte Seuche ist.
Vollkommen unötig, denn ich finde, dass ein hoher Gearscore oder ein hoher DPS-Wert, nicht viel über die spielerischen Fähigkeiten aussagt.
Und ich könnte jedesmal kotzen (sorry für den Ausdruck), wenn ich im handelschannel lese, das wieder Leute für AK10er oder PdK10 mit einem Gearscore von 5200 und einer mindest DPS von 6k gesucht werden. 
Naja, was soll´s. Ich hoffe diese Mode flaut ab oder verschwindet ganz, denn ich finde es echt lästig, wenn man mich vor einem Raid nach meinem Gearscore fragt...


----------



## eaglestar (24. Februar 2010)

*Ich habe GearScore installiert!*

Verwendungszweck: Meinen Char mit anderen Spielern vergleichen um einschätzen zu können ob meine Spielweise einer Verbesserung bedarf.

*Ich habe Recount (DPS Addon) installiert!*

Verwendungszweck: Meinen Char mit anderen Spielern vergleichen um einschätzen zu können ob meine Spielweise einer Verbesserung bedarf.


*Meine Meinung:*

DPS-Addons und GearScore sind nur dann ein Problem, wenn man mit PickUp-Groups (PUG bzw. Random) unterwegs ist. Ich für meinen Teil werde Gildenintern auch
auf Raids mitgenommen obwohl mein Main "nur" einen GeareScore von rund 4700 hat. Denn das einzige was bei uns wirklich zählt, ist der Spaß am Spiel
und das der Boss den Boden küsst!


P.S.
Wer mit PUGs in Schlachtzüge geht darf sich nicht wundern. Fremden Menschen misstraut man von Natur aus. Und das gerade bei einem Spiel in dem es Momentan nur noch
Marken und Epixs geht.



Gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kjarrigan (24. Februar 2010)

Chathpt schrieb:


> mit dem addon lässt sich prima die weizen (casuals, lowies, noskiller) von der spreu trennen (raider, geskillte spieler)..... mehr nicht




Kopf ----> Tisch..... made my day

Du weißt schon das der Weizen das gute bei diesem Sprichwort ist?

MfG Kjar


----------



## Hamburgperle (24. Februar 2010)

Karasuke schrieb:


> Ich finde, wie schon sicher einige vor mir, das "Gearscore" genau wie DPS eine echte Seuche ist.
> Vollkommen unötig, denn ich finde, dass ein hoher Gearscore oder ein hoher DPS-Wert, nicht viel über die spielerischen Fähigkeiten aussagt.
> Und ich könnte jedesmal kotzen (sorry für den Ausdruck), wenn ich im handelschannel lese, das wieder Leute für AK10er oder PdK10 mit einem Gearscore von 5200 und einer mindest DPS von 6k gesucht werden.
> Naja, was soll´s. Ich hoffe diese Mode flaut ab oder verschwindet ganz, denn ich finde es echt lästig, wenn man mich vor einem Raid nach meinem Gearscore fragt...



Warum argumentieren die Gegner immer so flach damit, daß gearscore nicht die spielerischen Fähigkeiten bewerten kann?

Das soll es auch garnicht!!! 

Es kann aber das technisch Mögliche bewerten! 

Ein Spieler, sei er noch so tricky und der beste Spieler des Planeten, kann aus einem grün equipten Char nicht 5 k dps rausholen oder kann mit einer Def-Wertung von 400 und 25 k life in ICC vllt als Maskottchen aber nicht als Tank überleben ... das geht von der Spielemechanik her nicht.

Würdet Ihr in einem Autorennen mit einem Auto mit 50 PS an den Start gehen, wenn die anderen 200 PS haben? Mehr macht das AddOn nicht, es schaut in die KfZ-Papiere und stellt fest, ok .. 200 PS onboard. Ob der Fahrer nen Vollpfosten ist, wird nicht geprüft! 

Ich finde die übertriebene Anerkennung hoher Scorewerte auch nicht gut, aber tut doch in Euer Kritik nicht immer so als ob a) Spielerfähigkeiten ingame testbar wären und b.) gute Ausrüstung nicht wichtig ist, weil alles mit Skill niedergeroxxort wird. 

Und das Argument ist dann meist, .. ja ich war mal dabei als ein XXX mit 5,3 K gearscore nur 3 k dps gemacht .. nun ist doch klar bewiesen, daß alle mit gearscore 5,3 noobs sind.

An diesen Tatsachen ändert auch der millionste Fred nichts. MAN BRAUCHT KEINE LEUTE; DIE MIT NEM MESSER ZU NER SCHIESSEREI KOMMEN WOLLEN !

Ist genau wie mit dem TS bei kurzen Raids wie Ony25 oder so ... "och TS muss das sein ... son noob Boss ... kenne die Ini mit nem Twink" ... und wer kackt ab im Atem ? zu 90 % die Leute ohne TS ... so oft gesehen. Ich will meine Erfahrung nicht unbedingt verallgemeinern, und es liegt sicher nicht nur am fehlenden TS ... (habe da echt schon drüber nachgedacht und vllt. nehmen die Spieler ohne TS Ony25 etwas mehr auf die leichte Schulter und sind unkonzentrierter .. ka .. ) auf jeden Fall gilt bei den von uns organisierten 25er Raids .. "Kein TS = Kein Loot" ... wird vorher 2 x deutlich gepostet (Makro) .. und das ist es dann, Ende. Gleiches gilt für den Scorewunsch eines Raidleaders.

Ich denke, so sollte man es auch mit dem Hilfsmittel gearscore sehen, wem es absolut net passt, geht halt nicht mit. Der soll nen eigenen Raid auf die Beine stellen. Ich für meinen Teil gehe lieber random mit, wenn sich einer Gedanken macht und versucht, möglichst gute Leute zu erwischen. Der Check selbst am Dalabrunnen geht schon auf den Sack .. naja man kann nicht alles haben ;-)

.


----------



## Harkor (24. Februar 2010)

justblue schrieb:


> Im Gegenzug heißen Werte von <4k das Gegenteil. Nicht critimmuner Tank,



So kann man sich irren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab mit meinem Retri ab und zu Tanksachen für die Zweitskillung bekommen, oder Marken für T8-Teile ausgegeben und mit dem Tank kein Problem gehabt HDZ4 Timerun zu machen.
Als dann dieses Addon auftauchte hab ich mal geschaut, gerade mal 4K GS hatte das Outfit und mehr als kritimun, und gute Portionen Blocken, Parieren und Ausweichen dabei. Die Ausdauer muss ich auch nicht verstecken.

Bei hohen Raids (ICC, PdoK etc) verstehe ich, wenn man sich zuerst den Wert anzeihen lässt, aber eine genauere Prüfung muss da schon sein. Droppt ein Schamyitem ist das sonst ein Hunteritem, es hat ja einen höheren GS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Raidleiter mit Ahnung beurteilen sowieso nicht nur nach dem Wert, und wenn dieser keine Ahnung hat, muss ich da auch nicht mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (24. Februar 2010)

Ich bin mit meinem 4000er Retritwink nunmal nicht in der Lage ICC zu raiden - das ist ja keine Spinnerei sondern ein Fakt! Wir füllen unseren 25er meistens mit Randoms auf, und da sind durchaus solche "4000er" dabei die meinen, sie könnten es ja mal versuchen. Da brauch ich mir das Equip garnet anschauen - es reicht einfach nicht aus. Warum die unweigerlichen Absagen in die Länge ziehen?

Nachher... wenn es heisst, nehmen wir den 5700er oder den 5400er mit, ja gut, da kann und sollte man sich tatsächlich weitere Gedanken machen.

GS sagt nicht viel, aber das was es sagt reicht doch schon.


----------



## Najsh (24. Februar 2010)

Keiner muss GS mögen und keiner muss es benutzen.
Und wenn alle die GS hassen und der Meinung sind, man kann auch nur
durch puren skill erfolgreich raiden (und dass der Spaß in diesem Fall
eh wesentlich höher sei als in einer guten Gruppe) - denjenigen allen bleibt
es selbst überlassen *ihr eigenen Raids nach ihren eigenen Maßstäben
zu organisieren* - und all diese haben dann weder einen Grund rumzuflennen,
dass sie a) bei einem gear check durchgefallen sind b) ist GS sowieso
völlig irrelevant für sie - und alle sind glücklich.

Und nach wie vor wundere ich mich, warum dass "Problem" mit GS,
im buffed forum, ein scheinbar wesentlich grösseres ist, als
im praktischen Spielbetrieb.


----------



## Thau (24. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich einen Raid aufmache guck ich mir die leute selber an! Ich hab zwar das addon und es hilft auch die Leute grob einzuschätzen ob sie überhaupt was taugen.....aber im Handelschannel spammen mit mindest Gearscore etc is bei uns auf unseren Server Tabu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Server is klein aber ich würde da nie wieder weg da ich mit mindestens 90% schon inner Grp war! 
Ich merke mir die Leute und dann sind wa eh schon oft 10-15 Leute die miteinander Random raiden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg


----------



## Thau (24. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich einen Raid aufmache guck ich mir die leute selber an! Ich hab zwar das addon und es hilft auch die Leute grob einzuschätzen ob sie überhaupt was taugen.....aber im Handelschannel spammen mit mindest Gearscore etc is bei uns auf unseren Server Tabu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Server is klein aber ich würde da nie wieder weg da ich mit mindestens 90% schon inner Grp war! 
Ich merke mir die Leute und dann sind wa eh schon oft 10-15 Leute die miteinander Random raiden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg


----------



## Thau (24. Februar 2010)

Sry für Doppelpost....... -.-


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (24. Februar 2010)

Kann es sein das dieses AddOn nur Random Raidler betrifft?


----------



## Kjarrigan (24. Februar 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Kann es sein das dieses AddOn nur Random Raidler betrifft?




Das *Problem* mit dem AddOn wohl ja, das AddOn selber nutzen wohl auch viele Stamm-Grp's wenn mal mit Rnd's aufgefüllt werden muss wegen zu weniger Anmeldungen oder plötzlichen Ausfällen.

MfG Kjar 

Edit: Die meisten die ein Problem mit dem Addon haben werden sowieso diejenigen sein die die Anforderungen der Raidleiter nicht erfüllen können und deswegen das AddOn flamen.


----------



## Selidia (24. Februar 2010)

Ausschließlich random Raider heulen rum.. weil die Eingesessenen haben damit keine Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vielleicht ist die Tatsache, dass GearScore den Raidleadern hilft, Leute mit entsprechendem Gear auszusuchen, einfach nicht ins Hirn zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renox110 (24. Februar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gegenmaßnahme: Mach deinen eigenen Raid mit anderen Anforderungen.



Guter Vorschlag. Ich würds mir zu Herzen nehmen!


----------



## xx-elf (24. Februar 2010)

Für eine grobe Einschätzung des Spielers ist Gs bestimmt nicht schlecht, abbber (und nun kommsts) für mehr taugt es auch nicht.

Klar kann ein spieler mit gs 4000 nicht Pdk25. Allerdings rechnet Gs nur den Itemlv zusammen, nicht mehr.

Ein konkretes Beispiel dazu:

Mein Healpala trägt ein lv 200 (pdc nh) und ein lv 245 (marken) Schmuckstück. Für Paladine, die nicht viel raiden (oder wie ich notorische lowzahlenwürfler sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sind das die besten Anfängerschmuckstücke.

Das 200 Teil zieht den Gs nun allerdings deutlich nach unten, ist aber trotz allem viiiiell besser, als beispielsweise das 232 Schmuckstück aus pdk10.

Heißt:

200 besser, aber - GsPunkte
232 schlechter, aber +GsPunkte

Besonders bei Schmuckstücken fällt mir das immer wieder überdeutlich auf.

Rein theoretisch könnte ich mir vor dem Raidinv ja auch mein Heal und Tankequip mischen und so den höchstmöglichen Gs erreichen. Ist nun ein krasses Beispiel wäre aber möglich, da Gs nicht zwischen sinnvoll und sinnfrei unterscheidet.

Deswegen Gs ja, aber nur eingeschränkt. Macht man einen Raid auf und sucht Leute lässt man Anwärter lieber von Klassenerfahrenen Leuten überprüfen und verlässt sich auf kein Addon


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ps: Für alle die sich trotzdem lieber auf ne Maschine/nen Programm verlassen gibt es www.beimba.com, da steht für welchen Konntent er -->Rein equiptechnisch<-- bereit ist und wie oft er diesen bereits gemacht hat.


Mfg
xx-elf(chen)


----------



## Hexold (24. Februar 2010)

Legends schrieb:


> Es gibt nen Addon für Gearscore ?


herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bin auch dagegen


----------



## steven9797 (24. Februar 2010)

Ich sage nur gearscore bringt nichts denn es sagt nur aus auf welchem stand die ausrüstung selber ist und nicht ob der träger damit umgehen kann.

ich kann auch in denn channel schreiben : suche gruppe für icc25 hab gearscoredurchschnitt 270 aber das heißt noch lange nicht das ich mehr als 2k dps mache

Daher muss man wissen was ein mitstreiter drauf hat und nicht was er für equipt hat

GEARSCORE bingt doch nichts


----------



## Kehlas (24. Februar 2010)

Ckorona schrieb:


> Wieder nen armer mehr in dieser Welt. Okay, ich fass mal zusammen was du mir da gerade erzählen möchtest:
> Ein Tank läuft 10x durch das erste Viertel von Icc10, hat aber kein Movement. Na grz, für deine Aufschlussreiche Erklärung. Aber was möchte ich dir erzählen, du schwimmst auch weiterhin mit der Masse und wirst dir nix sagen lassen (á la die Erde ist eine Scheibe.
> 
> Noch besseres Beispiel: Ich invite einen Tank mit der Statsitk, "10 Spieler - Erste Boss in ICC gelegt". Kehlas möchte mir nun Erzählen, das er am Anfang vom Kampf umfällt und der zweite Tank, den Rest vom Kampf tanked.
> ...




Ich gebe dein Kompliment zurück und sage, mich können nur Menschen beleidigen.  Ich hab wahrscheinlich schon geraidet da hast du noch gedacht Warcraft I ist schon das Onlinespiel. Komischerweise kann ich mich in meinem Raid vor anfragen kaum retten, also kann ich ja als Raidleiter nicht schlecht sein und ob du es nun glaubst oder nicht..ich nutze KEIN Gearscore und wir stehen im Icc25er schon im 3. Viertel...na gugge an !


----------



## Gerti (24. Februar 2010)

steven9797 schrieb:


> GEARSCORE bingt doch nichts




Skill bringt auch nicht, wenn man nicht das nötige Gear hat bzw einen gewissen Gearscore....


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. Februar 2010)

Zum Glück ist Buffed, PC-Moore so weise und huldigen dieses Addon nicht.

Warum Die Fakten liegen auf der Hand.

Der WoW-SZ-Browser siebt von alleine aus bedeutet wer sich über dieses Tool anmeldet hat die nötige Ausstattung für den jeweiligen Raid.

Man kann seinen GS pushen indem man Trinkets anlegt die einen gar nix bringen (Stärke für einen Heiler) 

Man brauch nichtmal richtig seine Ausrüstung zu verzaubern, Sockeln. 

Die Talentbäume haben keinen Einfluß auf die ausgespuckten Werte zb Interhöhung im Diszibaum.

Selbst Def, Avoid u Parry werden nicht richtig angezeigt. 

Passive Volks- u Klassentalente fallen durch das Raster.

Alles Punkte die weitaus wichtiger sind als das Itemlevel.

Was nützt einen ein 200 PS-Auto wenn nach 2 Metern der Motor hochgeht weil dieser nicht richtig gewartet wurde da nehm ich doch lieber das 50 PS Auto was die 50 Runden durch hält auch wenn es etwas länger braucht.

Da werf ich mal lieber einen Blick ins Arsenal u schau ob er richtig gesockelt, verzaubert und geskillt ist. Aber die Masse heutzutage hat 0,000000000 % Klassenverständnis. so wie der Kriegertank letzten der den Wichtel haben wollte wegen mehr HP ich hab ihn zigmal erklärt das sein Befehlsruf den er macht den Wichtelbuff überschreibt aber er wollt nicht hören.


----------



## SucheLvlPartner (24. Februar 2010)

giigii schrieb:


> "[11:06:34] [1] [Hoppipolla]: LF RAIDERS TO 25 TOGC, 25 people.. I dont care about irrelevant things such as GS, I care about you and having a succesfull raid. today. if you read this send me a small mail(application really) ingame.  Raid goes up 1930"
> 
> Komm auf Stormscale, da ließt du sowas ständig. Aber auf leeren Servern, wo sich ein paar Leute einbilden sie wären was ganz Großes ist das kein Wunder
> 
> ...



wie er versucht einen enormen e-penis vorzutäuschen nur weil er denkt er wäre der leet-king da er auf einem englischsprachigen realm spielt xD

FAIL!!1


----------



## Uschiauschemnitz (24. Februar 2010)

Ich werd auch nirgends mitgenommen, weil mein Gearscore über 5999 ist und dann eine Fehlermeldung kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## firstchar (24. Februar 2010)

Gearscoreheulthread die neue Pest der Foren?



Ich halte ja auch nichts davon seine Mitspieler nur per Gearscore auszusuchen aber alle möglichen WoW-Foren sind von solchen Beiträgen überschwemmt.

Wenn das Addon kacke ist installiert es nicht, so wie ich, aber sich Seitenweise über sowas auszukotzen ist lahm. Ich aktualisiere regelmäßig meine Browser (F5) und bei ca. 2/3 der neu aufgebauten Seiten gehts um GS. Es nervt.

Grüße


----------



## Greendesert (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo

Eine gute alternative zu Gearscore ist Elitist Group. Es wird das durchschnits Item lvl angezeigt, wieviel Verzauberungen und Sockel man hat und ob es richtig Verzaubert und gesockelt ist.

Wird aber dauern bis die ganzen leute es merken das Gearscore bald überflüssig ist und Elitist Group wesentlich besser ist.

Gruß Green.


----------



## twinxx (24. Februar 2010)

Qwalle schrieb:


> unterschreibe ich sofort.
> mein kumpel hatte das heute:
> n anderer kumpel sagt: mit deinem gearscore wird das nichts..
> mein kumpel: wart ab ..
> pdk - mein kumpel war platz 3 als dd, der andere auf 7



Solche Beispiele kennt doch jeder. Hatte neulich nen healpala mit Ausrüstungstand fast überall 251/264 der auf mich( warri tank) eingeteilt icc10 nicht geheilt bekommen hat. (Und ich bin wirklich gut ausgestattet, und kann auch spielen^^)
kannste dir nur merken und nich mehr einladen...
Aber es gibt auch mit niedrigem GS mehr als genug Deppen.

Und mal ehrlich, es gibt sicher mehr Leute die mit völlig unzureichender Ausrüstung die sich bei allen Raids anmelden und hoffen einfach mitgenommen zu werden um was abzustauben.
Na klar will jeder sich so gut wie möglich ausrüsten, aber als Raidleiter woran willst du fest machen ob ein char gut ist oder nicht wenn du ih nicht kennst??
Ich habe nur Nahkämpfer und Tank-Chars woher soll ich wissen z.B. wisse worauf es bei den castern gerade ankommt.
Es wird soviel gepatcht dass sich die klassen selber meist nich einig sind was nun gerade wieder das beste ist....

Na klar schau ich zuerst auf den GS und alles was mir nich angemessen scheint wird nich weiter betrachtet.
Erleichtert es einem schon sehr ne 25iger gruppe zusammenzustellen..

Das Problem seh ich eher dass alles immer schnell schnell gehen muss.
Der Dungeon-finder mit serverübergreifenden Gruppen ist eine totale Kastatrophe!!! 
Bist grad in die Ini geportet schon komm die ersten "GoGoGo" Rufe. Ständig hasste DDs die vorrennen und Pullen und sich beschweren wenn se draufgehen. Kein Wunder das die Tanks alle nicht mehr reingehen.
Vor den Dungeon Finder kann ich mich nicht erinnern das ich mal ne Gruppe verlassen hab. 
Und dieses "schnell schnell" hat sich voll auf die Rnd Raids übertragen. Als Rnd-Raidleiter biste meist der letzte Ar***.


----------



## Firedragon0 (24. Februar 2010)

Ist Elitist Group genau so toll wie be imba ? wenn ja dann gute nacht, weil be imba nicht mal nen ele schami von nen verstärker schami unterscheiden kann ;-)


----------



## Katerli (24. Februar 2010)

Ich finde Gearscore unfair, man sollte Spiel spaß haben statt regeln oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## twinxx (24. Februar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Für eine grobe Einschätzung des Spielers ist Gs bestimmt nicht schlecht, abbber (und nun kommsts) für mehr taugt es auch nicht.
> 
> Klar kann ein spieler mit gs 4000 nicht Pdk25. Allerdings rechnet Gs nur den Itemlv zusammen, nicht mehr.
> 
> ...


----------



## twinxx (24. Februar 2010)

Katerli schrieb:


> Ich finde Gearscore unfair, man sollte Spiel spaß haben statt regeln oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hindert dich doch keiner drann Spass zu haben.
Es geht doch im Prinzip nur um ICC und Pdok (vor allem 25iger RND), und da kannste auch erst hin wenn du eine bestimmten Rüstungsstand hast...


----------



## Leonalis (24. Februar 2010)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Eine gute alternative zu Gearscore ist Elitist Group. Es wird das durchschnits Item lvl angezeigt, wieviel Verzauberungen und Sockel man hat und ob es richtig Verzaubert und gesockelt ist.
> 
> ...



Sprich ein Be.Imba.hu einfach Ingame?

Ich muss mal so sagen, an sich die Methode wie Gearscore *rechnet ist ja grober mist!*

Schauen wir es mal an meinem Tankpala an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat einen GS von 5479: An sich eine Zahl die unabhängig für sich steht und sich irgendwie berechnet und eine eigene Tabelle für sich hat welche beschreibt wie gut der Char geeignet ist. Das wäre die hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das heisst nun, ab 4900 bin ich "geeignet" rein nach dem was dieses Programm an Equip sieht und bewertet hat, das dieser Person an sich dafür geeignet ist. Aber über den Skill sagt es gar nichts aus. Das heisst jetzt, wie zur Hölle soll ich herausfinden wenn ich Rnd leute suche, wie gut die sind?

Weiter hab ich eine Frage beim nächsten Bild: Dabei handelt sich um meine *T10 Tankhose*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*WARUM ermittelt dieses Programm einen Gearscore für Holy und Retri?* Ein Tankteil ist für einen Tank da. Ein Holy hat doch damit nichts am Hut und sollte doch für einen solch fatalen Fehlgriff im Gear nicht noch Punkte bekommen obwohl sie zwar wenig sind. Da dürften keine Punkte sein, denn *Verteidigungswertung + Holy = Scheiss gross unerfahrenheit*. Den Spieler dafür noch zu loben das er kein Plan hat stösst bei mir bei diesem Programm auf Unverständnis.

Weitere Sachen. Ich trage noch heute ein blaues Tanktrinket je nach Bossfights weil es von den Stats her einfach super ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anstelle des linken Blauen könnte ich auch das rechte nehmen welches gut 100 Punkte mehr hat aber jedoch eine völlige andere Funktion hat und nicht immer wirklich geeignet ist da die Ausführung der beiden Add ons einfach nicht gleich ist. Aber dieses Dusselprogramm richtet sich ja nur nach einen Produkte das irgendwie so rechnet:

Item Lv * Farbe * Herkunft * Stats = Punktzahl

Unabhängig davon wie die Funktion ist und die Relation und Verhältnis zum Rest des Gears. Davon hat dieses Programm einfach kein Plan und jeder depp von RL würde sofort bei dem Trinket alarm schlagen weil er einfach schlichtweg *KEINE AHNUNG HAT.*

Für mich sind daher immer noch wichtig die Erfolge die ein jemand mit seinem Char gemacht hat. Dafür gehe ich auf meinem 2. Bildschirm parallel wenn ich Leute suche in die Armory. Das ersparrt sogar den Gearcheck da ich das dort ebenso gleich machen kann. Dort liegt mein Vorgehen nun wie folgt.


Char in der Armory suchen
Gear anschauen, kurzer überblick ob mind. Item lv 232 da ist (ausser Trinkets, das sind ausnahmen)
Ab in die Erfolge
Und genau in den Erfolgen kann man als RL das wichtigste finden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Das lässt sich in den Erfolgen finden: Für mich sind folgende Erfolge ausschlaggebend, wie gut ein Char ist resp. der Skill der Person die dahinter sitzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An diesem Erfolg kann ich erkennen wie sehr sich die Person mit dem Char beschäftigt. Auch wenn dieser Char kaum raided geht er doch sehr viele Heros anscheinend. Das würde dann heissen das sein Equip zumindet einen mindestwert von 232 haben sollte da T9 zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt erhältlich ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Drache aus Ulduar ist eine Belohnung die man sich mit ein wenig Mühe sich heute recht einfach holen kann da die meisten Bosse reine dps bosse sind und bis auf eine Freya, Mimiron, Vezak und Yoggi 1 bischen Skill benötigen, da man einfach noch auf paar sachen achten muss. Wer diesen Erfolg hat, hat zumindest mal etwas gemacht was einem ein wenig fordert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gleiche hier mit dem PDOK Erfolg. 50 Trys ist eine grosse Leistung. Auch jetzt mit Icc10 ist sie doch noch fordernd, denn kein Wipe erzeugen bedarf Skill und bassiert nicht nur auf purem Glück. Selbst einer der minderen Versuche zeigt doch, diese Person ist nicht Dumm sondern weis ihren Char zu nutzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergänzend zum Tribut könnte man jetzt noch schauen, wie oft hat er den diese Sache gemacht? Aha, ich sehe er hat es 9x geschaft PDOK zu clearen. Unabhängig davon mit wie vielen Trys. Also sehe ich das es nicht einfach nur Glück ist, sondern auch mit einem Stamm oder so unterwegs ist was für seinen Skill spricht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Erfolg, ich selbst hab ihn nicht, wäre natürlich auch noch einer der zeigen würde, dass diese Person doch was drauf hat.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Wenn ich jetzt aber sehe. Ok Equipp ist durchgängig mind. T9, 2,.3 Sachen aus Icc10 aber 0 Erfolge in Naxx, Ulduar, PDK oder nur ganz ganz wenig, kann ich davon ausgehen das dies ein Twink ist und evtl. nicht die Performance zu erwarten ist da es eben ein Twink ist und kein Main. Dazu kommt das man fix schaut wann der Char lv 80 wurde.

Weiter sehe ich anhand des *Datums*, wann die Person einen Erfolg geschaft hat. Vor/Nach dem nächsten Contentpatch? Ist es vorher zeugt das, das diese Person spielen kann. Hat er es danach sagt mir das, das er mangelnden Skill mit Equip wett machte, aber denoch einen Funken von Skill hat. Das finde ich auch nicht schlimm wenn die Person es nachträglich machte. Bedeutend ist, das er es gemacht hat.



Und aus diesem langen Text, der nur die Lesen die Lust haben lässt sich von meiner Seite aus sagen, dass man Gearscore eigentlich gar nicht braucht da man ja, wenn man den Skill ermitteln will sowiso in die Armory schauen müsste und man dann das Equip gleich nachschauen kann oder in einem 2. Tab auf Be-Imba nachschauen falls es jetzt eine Klasse ist wo man nicht so recht einordnen kann wo dieser Char nun geeignet ist.

Ende

Ps. Natürlich gibt es weitere Erfolge die man nachschauen könnte. Auch gibt es andere Sache die einem Helfen aber wenn eine Person einen Char und Skill anhand 1 Zahl bewertet dann ist das schon ein rechter Minderwertigkeitskomplex und zeugt nur davon das diese Person 0 Ahnung sowie Verständnis hat.


----------



## PalaBubble (24. Februar 2010)

Also ich muss sadn ich find des Addon richtig klasse.
1. Ob ich bei der Suche nach Leuten für ICC/PdK/etc. nach DPS oder Gs Frage macht eigentlich keinen Unterschied nur bei Gearscore kann es nicht passieren dass einer ankommt "Hier inv bin "dies und jenes" 5k DPS, blablablub..." was dann am Ende bei rauskommt ist, dass man nach dem ersten Wipe wieder vorm Boss steht aufn Recount schaut, sieht dass die 5k DPS in wahrheit gerade ma 3,5k sind und wenn man den Spieler darauf anspricht wird instant geleaved und glei ma noch der Boss gepullt um die Gruppe zu wipen.

2. Auch wenn ich nur Leute für ne Hc such im die 2 Frostmarken zu kriegn will ich da schnell durch rennen und net 2 Stunden da rumgammeln.

Außerdem kann man durch Gs nicht nur auf die DPS sondern auch auf das Können schließen, da eine hohe Hearscore Equipment aus dem Endcontent vorraussetzt und man dann davon ausgehen kann, dass der Spieler seine Klasse auch beherrscht und sich mit dem Content auskennt. (An ne Gearscore von 5.5-6k komm ich net ran wenn ich nur PdK10er und Hcs mach)

Klar mag des bissel kacke sein für Spieler die nocht nicht so gutes Eq haben. Aber wenn ich meinen Char equippen und die Raidinis erst noch kennenlernen muss such ich mir ne Gilde und geh mit denen da dort normalerweise eine höhere Wipebereitschaft vorhanden sein sollte als in nem Rndraid. (Keine Ahnung wie des auf andern Servern is, aber auf Dalvengyr gibts ca. jeden Tag ne neue Gilde die Leute sucht um in den Content einzusteign, wo dan auch nicht PdoK25er mit 50er Tribut vorrausgesetzt wird.)

Ach ja zum Schluss noch: Warum nutzt man nicht die SuFu anstatt den 100 Thread zu dem Thema zu eröffnen????


so far 

PalaBubble


----------



## pooboon (24. Februar 2010)

zum glück hab ich ne vernünftige gilde - können die ganzen gs fanatiker bleiben wo der pfeffer wächst^^


----------



## Foertel (24. Februar 2010)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Eine gute alternative zu Gearscore ist Elitist Group. Es wird das durchschnits Item lvl angezeigt, wieviel Verzauberungen und Sockel man hat und ob es richtig Verzaubert und gesockelt ist.
> 
> ...



Auch Elitist Group rechnet nicht immer sinnvoll, als HolyPala zieht der mir bei meinen VZ zB massig ab weil ich nicht die Heiler VZ für Schultern und Kopf habe sondern die Caster VZ, welche mir aber nunmal wesentlich mehr bringt als die Heiler VZ ^^


@Leonalis: Klar ist es immer besser sich die Erfahrung (Sprich Erfolge) anzuschauen (am besten ist es jemanden zu KENNEN ^^), auch wenn ich das nu nich nach so nem System mache wie du. Wenn wer nen paar HMs ind Ulle hat, alle Raids außer ICC einmal gecleart usw dann zeugt das schon von nem gewissen Skill den man erwarten kann, ich bspw denke das ich keine Probleme hätte bei nem PdOk10er Insanity mitzumachen, aber Gildenintern gehen wir nunmal nur 25er Raids und ich hatte noch nich das Glück mal mit 9 anderen in eine Gruppe zu kommen dies können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder Ulle 10, von uns war letztens ne Grp los und hat den + Algalon gemacht, konnte da leider nicht, villeicht mach ichs mal, aber meine Leute nach dem letzten mal nochmal dazu bringen? Uns hängt Ulle durch das laaange 25er Raiden da drin allen zum Hals raus, das brauch jetzt wieder nen Monat bevor man mal wieder nach nem UlleErfolgsrun fragen kann xD
Im Endeffekt ist alles nur ein Richtwert, die Erfolge sind wahrlich ein besserer Richtwert als das Gearscore, aber auch das is zum Vergleichen nich so schlimm, nur die Nutzung mancher damit geht mir langsam auf den Sack xD.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (24. Februar 2010)

Kalikas schrieb:


> ich hasse dieses Addon Gearscore
> 
> unter 5k gs kriegt man für KEINE Instanz mehr einen Invite, überall nur noch 5k mind. 5,2k usw.
> 
> ...


Mhm jop du hast recht. Nur leider wird das nix ändern, die leute die Raids aufmachen sind halt oft einfach zu "faul" sich das EQ so anzusehen... Ich möchte auch behaupten das viele nicht wissen würden ob der Heiler zB das richtige Gear an hat.
Da schaut man halt lieber auf nen vollkommen unwichtigen Wert wie das Gear-Score als sich mal im inet zu informieren.
Traurig


----------



## Leonalis (24. Februar 2010)

PalaBubble schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man durch Gs nicht nur auf die DPS sondern auch auf das Können schließen, da eine hohe Hearscore Equipment aus dem Endcontent vorraussetzt und man dann davon ausgehen kann, dass der Spieler seine Klasse auch beherrscht und sich mit dem Content auskennt. (An ne Gearscore von 5.5-6k komm ich net ran wenn ich nur PdK10er und Hcs mach)



Das ist *falsch* oder nur bedingt richtig. Weil Blizzard das Motto hat: 



> Marken für alle


 ist diese Haltung von dir nur solange möglich bis die Markenflut einigermasen anhält:
Und genau dieser Zeitpunkt ist jetzt vorbei:

Jeder Noob kann sich täglich 2 Marken holen plus 5 Marken für die Weekly was Eine Markenzahl von:

Wöchentlich 19 Marken macht.

Dazu kommt, das er evtl. einen 10ner und 25iger Raid findet wo er die Bosse 1-4 legen kann was wiederum 8 Bosse à 2 Marken macht

Somit sind wir jetzt bei 

Wöchentlich bei 35 Marken

Seit wann ist der Patch online? Seit dem *9. Dezember* und heute ist der* 24. Februar | *Das wären dann jetzt die 12. Woche wo dieser User der nicht sonderlich viel Plan hat aber wegen dem GearScore in die gruppe kommt bei mittlerweilen 

*420 Frostmarken angekommen sein*

und das sind 5 T10 Teile 5 STÜCKT die sich ein solcher Spieler auf gut Glück und wegen dem Gearscore erspielt hat obwohl er nicht sonderlich der gute Spieler ist und stets bei Fauldarm gewiped ist weil er keine DPS fährt.


Also kannst du doch deine Tour nicht mehr sagen von wegen: Das Gear spricht für den Erfolg. Jemand der full T10 hat aber nicht weiter als Saufrang ist hat auch wenn er 5500 GS hat kein Plan von Raiden. Tut mir Leid aber das ist so!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. Februar 2010)

@Palabubble du liegst falsch es gibt auch Leute mit nen Gearscore der Top ist u sie trotzdem nur 2k Dps fahren weil sie nicht gesockelt, Verzaubert u falsch geskillt sind vielleicht haben sie dann auch ein Tankitem drin als DDler weil es den GS pusht.

Problem immo ist Die RndRL beschäftigen sich nicht mehr mit den anderen Klassen 

Dps ist leider > all geworden hey zu BC war es Pflicht das Hexenmeister Hexenmeisterpingpong beherrschen mußten.

CC ist nicht mehr gefragt in Inis u Raids


----------



## oens (24. Februar 2010)

meine meinung zu gearscore ist definitiv das es für´n arsch ist....schönes beispiel und leider selbst erlebt:
ich war mit meinem druiden (eule -> "mage-ersatz" -> LEDER tragender CASTER -> augenmerk auf zaubermacht/intelligenz/willenskraft beim loot*nur zur verdeutlichung für diejenigen die mit eule nix anfangen können...soll´s ja wirklich geben*) random in der seelenschmiede unterwegs. mit in der gruppe ein schurke (melee -> LEDER tragender NAHKÄMPFER -> augenmerk auf beweglich/stärke/was weiss ich...jedenfalls KEIN zaubermacht/intelligenz/willenskraft) 

auf alle fälle droppte der zweite boss (Verschlinger der Seelen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der schurke machte genauso wie ich bedarf drauf...auf meine frage was er denn damit wollte bekam ich die unglaubliche antwort:
*"weil ich als lederträger bedarf klicken kann und die handschuhe einen besseren gearscore haben als meine jetzigen"
*da sind mir sämtliche gesichtszüge entgleist...selbst als die anderen ihn auch ausgelacht haben wollte er die dinger nicht rausrücken mit dem argument ich wäre als druide doch auch nur ein schurkenersatz....ende vom lied: votekick und igno

keine ahnung wie der kerl die 80 erreicht hat (ich vermute ebay oder geschwister) aber er hatte NULL plan von seiner klasse und von anderen klassen wollen wir mal garnicht reden


zweite anekdote war mit meinem ele-schami (GS ca 4,7k)
mit dem kommentar: "naja, für pdk reicht dein gearscore ja gerade so" in einen 10er raid reingekommen. alle anderen mit GS von über 5k. ich fand´s nur komisch das ich an den bossen laut recount (von den anderen im chat gepostet) immerhin platz 2 belegt hatte

*Fazit:
lasst diesen blöden schwanzvergleich mit gearscore...nehmt die leute unter vorbehalt mit und wenn´s absolut net passt dann werft sie eben wieder aus dem raid. nicht jeder der vermeintlich schlechtes gear hat ist auch ein schlechter spieler...by the way...erfolge vergleichen hilft auch nix da ein guter raid auch mal einen schlechten spieler durchaus "mitschleifen" und ihm den erfolg schenken kann*


----------



## Gerti (24. Februar 2010)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Also kannst du doch deine Tour nicht mehr sagen von wegen: Das Gear spricht für den Erfolg. Jemand der full T10 hat aber nicht weiter als Saufrang ist hat auch wenn er 5500 GS hat kein Plan von Raiden. Tut mir Leid aber das ist so!



Der PdoK 50/50 Umhang lässt nicht auf "Skill" schließen?
Ein Algalon Item?
Ein Sindragosa Item?
Ein Arthas Item?
ICC Heroic Items?

Ich denke, hier kann man klar skill erkennen. Da es für normalsterbliche Gilde unmöglich ist hier wen durchzuziehen und jeder vollen Einsatz bringen muss. Da kann man sich keinen 2k DPS Movementkrüppel erlauben.

Edit: 
Was ist Hexenmeisterpingpong? Spiele seit Classic und hab davon noch nie gehört :x


----------



## Leonalis (24. Februar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Der PdoK 50/50 Umhang lässt nicht auf "Skill" schließen?
> Ein Algalon Item?
> Ein Sindragosa Item?
> Ein Arthas Item?
> ...



Du hast glaub nicht verstanden was ich sagte oder?!?

Ein Spieler der nicht weiter als Saufrang kommt aber aufgrund der Tatsache die Besteht, das dieser Spieler seit dem 9. Dezember *420 Frostmarken besitzt und dadurch Full T10 hat weil* er stets,


Daily
Weekly
icc10 Boss 1-4
Icc25 Boss 1-4
gelegt hat nun eine Gearscore zwischen 5 und 5.5k hat aber sonst keinen Skill besitzt da er ausschliesslich das macht und eben nur Gear von Bosse 1-4 hat und nichts von Algalon oder 50/50 umhang oder sonst was.

Verstehst du?

Du kannst in WOW mit minimalen Aufwand gleichwertiges Zeug erspielen wie wenn man eine Gilde hat die noch 10 Bosse mehr legt. Man richtet nach T10 nicht nach ähnlichen Teilen. Spieler die sehen "Oh 5/5 T10 - nett"


----------



## War-Rock (24. Februar 2010)

PalaBubble schrieb:


> Also ich muss sadn ich find des Addon richtig klasse.
> 1. Ob ich bei der Suche nach Leuten für ICC/PdK/etc. nach DPS oder Gs Frage macht eigentlich keinen Unterschied nur bei Gearscore kann es nicht passieren dass einer ankommt "Hier inv bin "dies und jenes" 5k DPS, blablablub..." was dann am Ende bei rauskommt ist, dass man nach dem ersten Wipe wieder vorm Boss steht aufn Recount schaut, sieht dass die 5k DPS in wahrheit gerade ma 3,5k sind und wenn man den Spieler darauf anspricht wird instant geleaved und glei ma noch der Boss gepullt um die Gruppe zu wipen.
> 
> 2. Auch wenn ich nur Leute für ne Hc such im die 2 Frostmarken zu kriegn will ich da schnell durch rennen und net 2 Stunden da rumgammeln.
> ...




Aha, wegen leuten wie dir ist das spiel scheiße. Items leechen macht leute für dich zum guten Spieler, aha. Neue gilden kannste sowas von knicken, da erst recht wollen alle items leechen. Es kann nicht sein, dass ICC equip für ICC gefordert wird usw., von den leuten die nichts können außer outgearen. Solchen wie dir.


----------



## Gerti (24. Februar 2010)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Spieler die sehen "Oh 5/5 T10 - nett"



Aber man achtet doch nicht auf so "0815" Items, wie oben schon schön beschrieben, muss man auf seltene Items/Achievements achten und nicht welche, die jeder Depp bekommt?! Wenn ja, hat der raidlead keine Ahnung und man hat eh nichts in der Gruppe verloren.


----------



## Leonalis (24. Februar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Aber man achtet doch nicht auf so "0815" Items, wie oben schon schön beschrieben, muss man auf seltene Items/Achievements achten und nicht welche, die jeder Depp bekommt?! Wenn ja, hat der raidlead keine Ahnung und man hat eh nichts in der Gruppe verloren.



Du hast meinen langen Beitrag nicht gelesen oder?^^ Zumindest überflogen?

Wenn einer im /2 handelschanel schreibt:

Suche für Icc25 DD's | pls gutes Gear, Gearchek Brunnen /w me

Was meinst du worauf achtet der?


Gear allg. und weil er nicht jede Klasse kennt schaut er *zuerst. wirklich als 1. direkt* was er an T-Teilen hat, weil der RL der wenig ahnung hat sich danach richtet. T-Bonus sind einfach gut und wer T-Teile hat der hat gutes Gear. Auch verständlich weil er kann bei No-Name items nicht erahnen wie gut sie sind und woher sie sind. Von welchem Boss kann er nur werweisen da er sieht "Item Lv 251" also Icc10
Er schaut auf den Gearscore
Und aufgrund diesen 2 Punkten wird entschieden ob man ihn mitnehmen kann oder nicht

Aber schau mal meinen gaaaaaaaaanz langen Beitrag mal an ;-)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. Februar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Was ist Hexenmeisterpingpong? Spiele seit Classic und hab davon noch nie gehört :x



Naja es gab bis PreWotLK-Patch bei den Hexenmeister den Fluch der Tollkühnheit der machte Immun gegen Fear u noch bissel anderes Gedöns.

Bei Fear war ja meistens das Problem das die Gegner mal gerne in Inis in die nächste Gruppe rannten um das zu verhindern setzte man den Fluch u der Gegner kam zu einem zurück.

Ging im Schattenlab gut zu machen einen Gegner mit sengenden Schmerz ranholen zudoten wegfearen u wenn er dabei war die nächste Gruppe zupullen Fluch der Tollkühnheit drauf schwups kamm er zurück wenn er zu nahe war setzte man wieder Fluch der Pein u er lief wieder weg ( Fear lief ja weiter u wurde noch nicht durch Schaden abgebrochen)

und dieses hin u her nannte man Hexenmeisterfearpingpong war auch ne nette Prüfung um zu sehen ob ein WL seinen Char beherrschte ich mußte das mal machen um mit ein paar Elitespielern in Heros mitgenommen zu werden für die Champion der Naaru Questreihe


----------



## Gerti (24. Februar 2010)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Du hast meinen langen Beitrag nicht gelesen oder?^^ Zumindest überflogen?
> 
> Wenn einer im /2 handelschanel schreibt:
> 
> ...



Den mit den Bildchen und so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ist es so schwer, sich in seiner WoW Karriere über andere Klassen zu informieren? Also ich kenne auch die Stats, die Klassen brauchen, die ich nicht Spiele und was diese so brauchen.
Aber naja, als Raidlead sollte man doch mehr Ahnung haben, als "Böh fett epixxse und nen Gearscore von Drölfmilliarden INVINVINV".
Du hast es doch wunderschön bewiesen, wie man als Raidlead vorzugehen hat. Und ich denke, du verhälst dich nicht so, wie du es bei "Suche für Icc25 DD's | pls gutes Gear, Gearchek Brunnen /w me" beschrieben hast.

Und wenn der Raidlead nicht im stande ist, den Spieler halbwegs "analysieren" zu können, dann hat er was falsch gemacht und ich persönlich würde nicht mit so Leuten mitgehen. Ein guter Raidlead erkennt, wofür mein Equip tauglich ist und wird mich trotz "geringen" Gearscore mitnehmen, wenn das Equip ausreichend ist.


----------



## Sabrina1 (24. Februar 2010)

twinxx schrieb:


> Hindert dich doch keiner drann Spass zu haben.
> Es geht doch im Prinzip nur um ICC und Pdok (vor allem 25iger RND), und da kannste auch erst hin wenn du eine bestimmten Rüstungsstand hast...


Nabend,Tcha dann begreife ich eines nicht das überhaupt die Instanzen für schlecht Equipte zugänglich sind.
Da ist doch schon der Fehler im Game,es hätte nie so weit kommen müssen mit Gearsccore.

Als Raidspieler ist mir selber das egal mit den Addon,ich weiss was zu tun ist um oben mitzumischen.
Bein Random tuen mir die Spieler Leid, die immer deswegen blöde angemacht werden bei schlechten GS.
Die meisten haben Angst vorm Wipen deswegen geben sie keine Spieler die Chance sich zu beweisen.
Wird Zeit das einige mal wieder Wipen lernen und an ein paar Bosse rum tryed.

Grüße Sabrina


----------



## Leonalis (24. Februar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Aber ist es so schwer, sich in seiner WoW Karriere über andere Klassen zu informieren? Also ich kenne auch die Stats, die Klassen brauchen, die ich nicht Spiele und was diese so brauchen.



Ja den mit den Bildchen ^^

Naja,. Wow Karriere hin oder her. Die Frage ist ja ob es dich interessiert. Zudem kannst du nicht verlangen was sich die andern an wissen aneignen müssen. Das kannst du leider bei einem Spiel nicht. Es gibt Spieler die sagen sich, ich probier ein wenig andere klassen aus resp. dadurch das ich seit Jahren mit gleichen Leute spiele weis ich worauf ein Mage/Jäger/Retri oder Tank/Heal schauen muss. Spieler die skill haben, die wissen das einfach. 

Oder sie haben das Talent dazu gut zu spielen und Spielverständnis hat. Ich kann auch einfach einen Bossfight anschauen und nach 1x sehen die Vorgänge erkennen, analysieren und habe die Vorstellung einer einigermassen passablen Taktik welche dazu führt das man einen Boss legt jedoch der Vorgang der Verbesserung unterliegt da er nicht perfekt ist.

Einige Spieler können das weil sie die Fähigkeit haben das zu sehen was um sie herum ist. 

Dann gibt es die andern. Die bauen einen Raid weil sie folgendes wissen: (Als Beispiel Icc25)


3 Tanks
8 Heiler
14 DD's (mehr Range als Nahkampf, verhältnis 2:1)
Möglichst jede Klasse wegen Buffs
Mit diesem Wissen welches er als "Ultimativ" ansieht geht er nun nach Dalaran und baut sich einen Raid ^^. Und um fähige Spieler zu finden begnügt er sich dem GS und der "Gearanalyse" ^^

Glaub mir das ist öfters der Falls als man will. Das ist das Vorgehen einer Person die wenig Ahnung hat. Das realisiert man dann auch daran das man Wiped oder er leute braucht die erklären wie die Bossfights funktioniern. Aber diese Person hat leider nicht Lead und ist nicht PM.


So sind RND Raids leider ;-): Sollte das der Fall sein in einer Gilde wäre meine nächste Tat: Gildenleave.

Aber wenn man eine einigermassen gute Gilde hat dann hast du autom. talentierte Leute. Man muss dazu nicht mal bei den Top3 auf dem Server sein. Vielleicht bei den 25iger aber wenn man sich jetzt mal auf den 10ner konzentriert gibt es doch einige Gilden wo man diesen ganzen stress da oben umgehen kann ;-)


Achja noch ein Anhang zum RND-Raidleiter: 

Weisst du, viele von denen ist es egal mit wem sie spielen, sie wollen prinzipiell Loot, Loot, loot, loot. Aber weil sie auch zu faul sind begnügen sie sich der faulen Art und weise einen Raid zu bauen.
Alles andere ist ja totale Anstrengung und der Mühe gar nicht Wert ;-)^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. Februar 2010)

Für das Wipen lernen fehlt es an schwierigen 5 Mann Inis die werden ja rausgepatcht.

Stell euch mal Schattenlab, ZH und Arkatraz(hero) im jetzigen Content vor da würde die Masse der Spieler den Leavebutton drücken auch wenn sie 30min Debuff für alle Chars hätten.

Den die Inis waren auch bei Full T 5 nicht easy going selbst T6er hatten ab u an Probleme da drin


----------



## lilithb (24. Februar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Aber ist es so schwer, sich in seiner WoW Karriere über andere Klassen zu informieren? Also ich kenne auch die Stats, die Klassen brauchen, die ich nicht Spiele und was diese so brauchen.
> Aber naja, als Raidlead sollte man doch mehr Ahnung haben, als "Böh fett epixxse und nen Gearscore von Drölfmilliarden INVINVINV".



schön wärs!
mindestens die hälfte der (neuen, aber nicht nur) spieler_innen haben nichtmal den anflug einer ahnung von ihrem eigenen char...
DAS ist doch die tragödie hinter alldem. und um das rauszufinden nutzt dir kein gearscore was und noch nichtmal das arsenal (da kannst du dir ja immerhin erfolge etc ansehen)
denn auch das sagt dir nicht, ob du nich das pech hast an wen zu geraten der/die halt irgendwo durchgeschleift wurde.
leider gibts meiner ansicht nach nur eine lösung: try and error - hast glück klappt alles, hast pech isses ne katastrophe. wichtig is dann nur das ganze vorhaben rechtzeitig abzubrechen, vor man dann mit ner ver*** id da steht in der mit müh und not ein boss gelegt wurde

abgesehen davon isses ja so, dass wenn man ne weile auf nem server spielt (und nich ein völliger sozialinvalide und ignorant is), man ja doch den einen oder die andere char durchaus schon mal kennt oder man kennt wen der wen kennt etc. pp.
und DAS ist mE die einzige 'qualitätsprüfung' die überhaupt einen funken aussagekraft besitzt

&#8364;dit: das mit dem wipen lernen gefällt mir! das ist ja einer der punkte: mit wotlk hat sich blizzard - im dienste der gewinnmaximierung (legetimes anliegen einer firma im kapitalismus) - kunden (resp. spieler_innen) gezüchtet, die es gewohnt sind in eine instanz(oder eben raid) zu gehen, da nach 30min bis 1.5h rauszukommen, schön marken gesammelt zu haben und noch feines equip. dass das der mehrzahl der kund_innen auf die dauer nicht gefallen/binden wird, kommt hoffentlich irgendwann in den buchhalterköpfen bei activision-blizzard an. qualität ist im endefekt quantität überlegen. AUCH im kaptalismus


----------



## Leonalis (24. Februar 2010)

lilithb schrieb:


> denn auch das sagt dir nicht, ob du nich das pech hast an wen zu geraten der/die halt irgendwo durchgeschleift wurde.



Doch in der Statistik ;-) Wenn er nur 1 - 2 Kills von einem Endboss hat PDOK z.b. dann wurde er durchgeschleift oder sie haben es mit grösster Not geschaft. Hat er hingegen 10+ dann spricht das schon für sich.

Der Erfolg sagt ja lediglich aus: Hat er oder hat er nicht --> Die Statistik verfeinert nun den Erfolg noch indem du nachschauen kannst wie oft er Kills von "grösseren Kaliber" inne hat ;-)


----------



## Gerti (24. Februar 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Für das Wipen lernen fehlt es an schwierigen 5 Mann Inis die werden ja rausgepatcht.
> 
> Stell euch mal Schattenlab, ZH und Arkatraz(hero) im jetzigen Content vor da würde die Masse der Spieler den Leavebutton drücken auch wenn sie 30min Debuff für alle Chars hätten.
> 
> Den die Inis waren auch bei Full T 5 nicht easy going selbst T6er hatten ab u an Probleme da drin



Ich erinnere mich noch an Arka Daily Hero...

"LF neuen Spieler xyz, stehen kurz vorm Endboss!" (<--Vor diesen lustigen dicken Dämonen =D)

Achja, das vermisse ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Immerhin kommt jaHdR Hero an Bollwerk niveau ran...


----------



## Tornok (24. Februar 2010)

Gearscore neue Pest in WoW? ... kurz .... ja ....


----------



## MongoMii (24. Februar 2010)

An sich find ich gs nicht unbedingt ne pest..
wenn man sich als raidleiter gs UND dps anschaut
oder wenn man gleich "performans" von recount benutzt


----------



## Phemolas (24. Februar 2010)

Naja ich durfe leider schon oft genug erfahren das GS leider rien garnichts aussagt.
War erst vor 2 Wochen in einer Random ICC 10ner Grp.
Meine Wenigkeit hat das ganze geleitet.
Wie gesagt schön auf GS geguckt um nicht die Katze im Sack zu bekommne.
Dannd er Hammer ein DK mit 5,4 K GS aber sowas von Movementkrüppel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und sein Schaden bei lächerlichen 3k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soviel also zu GS !

Aber aus solchen Erfahrungen wird man Schlau und lernt das Freunde oder Gilde immernoch die besten Randoms sind.


----------



## Crosis (24. Februar 2010)

Sony24 schrieb:


> Von einem T10 Equipten Mage oder welche Klasse auch immer der von Ebay kommt, hat man auch nix.
> 
> Wenigstens hat man im normalfall 80 Lvl Zeit um seinen Char spielen zu lernen.
> 
> ...



du kannst als frischer 80er allerdings auch keine 8k dps fahren, hast evtl noch nie nen raid von innen gesehen(evtl noch nichtmal ne instanz) und kannst evtl auch immernoch deinen char nicht spielen. das problem ist einfach es gibt keine möglichkeit den skill zu messen. erfolge können "gezogen" worden sein(equip zwar auch). skill hilft viel bei dps und besonders für movement aber wie gesagt es gibt nichts um das zu testen ohne einen mitzunehmen aber ein gewisses gearniveau muss halt da sein.
dafür ist gearscore halt mehr als praktisch besonders weil ich immer als gearcheck früher die items einzeln durchgeguckt habe ob sie richtig gesockelt, verzaubert und aus welcher instanz sie sind damit ich einschätzen kann wie gut er spielen könnte damit nicht beim ersten boss direkt ein wipe kommt. jetzt heißt es halt einmal /gs und zack seh ich einen wert den ich mit den anderen vergleichen kann und somit eine grp aufbaue die auch etwas zu stande bekommt.
movementgünther gibts halt immer aber da hilft nur eine stammgruppe/gilde


Phemolas schrieb:


> Naja ich durfe leider schon oft genug erfahren das GS leider rien garnichts aussagt.
> War erst vor 2 Wochen in einer Random ICC 10ner Grp.
> Meine Wenigkeit hat das ganze geleitet.
> Wie gesagt schön auf GS geguckt um nicht die Katze im Sack zu bekommne.
> ...




ja natürlich aber wie gesagt es gibt nichts um das zu testen gearscore und recount sind nur vorbeugungsmaßnahmen, leider haben sie nochnet den integrierten "Ebay"-stempel


----------



## Caveman1979 (25. Februar 2010)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Frag sie doch mal, sie sollen dir den schwersten und anstrengensten Erfolg Posten da Erfolge > GS sind. Wenn dann so was kommt wie ICC10 1. Wing clear oder PDK25 clear dann weiste wo du stehst.
> 
> Wenn aber einer PDOK 10/25 50trys left postet dann weisst du auch wo du stehst.



ist gar nicht so schlecht die idee aber leider bekommen auch schmarotzer die 25 erfolge mit auch wenn sie beim ersten try nach 10 sek am boden liegen daher auch wieder sehr bedenkenswert und wir kommen wieder zu dem mitnehmen anschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (25. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube Blizz merkt schon das es so wie es ist nicht mehr sein kann.

Denn man brauch ein paar Sachen die nicht jeder Spieler erreichen kann und da mein ich nicht ne andere Farbe vom T-Set o nen Boss im HM.

Zu BC hat keiner geheult das manche Vashji, Kael u Illidan nicht gesehen hatten. Ging mir genauso aber ich hab mich über kleine Erfolge gefreut zb über den Titel Champion der Naaru und das ich es geschafft hab mit mäßigen Equip bis zum Hexlord in Zul Aman zu kommen.

Klar war das jetzt bißchen OT aber ich möchte keine T-Sets für Marken haben sondern sehen das man für das Spielerisches Können belohnt wird u nicht dafür das man 36k Gold zusammen kratzen kann um durch PdOK gezogen zu werden. 

Wieviele Leute waren zu BC froh wenn man den ZH-Timerun geschafft hat o Wipefrei durch die Arkatraz hero gekommen ist


----------



## RedShirt (25. Februar 2010)

@es gibt keine schwierigen 5er Inis mehr

*hust* HDR hc *hust*
Verlassen doch nicht wenige einfach die Grp (gerne Tanks, auch gern Healer) wenn das als Random da ist.
Warum?
Man kann auch mit 5,drölf GS wunderbar wipen. Hatte ich die Tage wieder gesehen. Schnelle Targetwechsel, Fokusdamage, CC, Aggrometer im Auge behalten.... das ist schon was.
Für einen geübten Raider ist das nicht so schwer, korrekt, aber für viele ist es das.

Das Risiko, einen "durchgeschleiften" zu erhalten, hat man immer.


----------



## Caveman1979 (25. Februar 2010)

mh ja du hast damit Recht auch zu classic war es ruhiger da man genau wußte willst du aq40 sehn must du was dafür tun auch der besuch bei der alten Dame war nicht einfach machbar aber zeiten ändern sich es ist ja auch nicht so schlimm das es etwas einfacher für die gelegenheitsspieler gemacht wurde bin ja selbst einer doch was eben so überhand genommen hat das ein gs vor skill steht das verstehe ich gar nicht!Bin ich froh das wir eine Gilde sind wo jeder einer geregelten arbeit seinen rl nachgeht und wenn es sich ergibt dann wow,und trotzalledem wir in ruhe icc uns anschaun und uns an den bossen die zähne ausbeißen und keiner mit gs anfängt wir kennen uns und leben damit das mansche so sind wie sie sind.Das macht uns aber eben am meisten Spaß am spiel nicht einfach durch und dann flamen och zu einfach langweilig(fast wie damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als es nur wips am aq boss gab )


----------



## Finx (25. Februar 2010)

Phemolas schrieb:


> Naja ich durfe leider schon oft genug erfahren das GS leider rien garnichts aussagt.
> War erst vor 2 Wochen in einer Random ICC 10ner Grp.
> Meine Wenigkeit hat das ganze geleitet.
> Wie gesagt schön auf GS geguckt um nicht die Katze im Sack zu bekommne.
> ...




Wieder einer der gs als skill ansieht und den sinn von gs nicht rallt , Gs zeigt dir nur sein equip stand an , klar kann gs noch mehr aber das nutzen die meisten hier eh nicht , die sehen nur die zahlen, schon blöd wenn man meint das man vielleicht auch sein skill drinne sehen könnte -.-


----------



## Grakuhl (25. Februar 2010)

dps war schon schlimm.. aber gs is noch schlimmer.. -.-


----------



## Geostikma (25. Februar 2010)

Naja also so an sich finde ich das mit GS sogar manchmal praktisch also es gibt dir schnell mal nen überblick in ein 25er raid würd ich sagen wo du dann einfach mal alle unter 4k (ony 25er) anschauen kannst weil manchmal hauen nur 2 teile den ganzen scor runter wie vl umhang und waffe also an sich ganz nützlich wenn man das prenzip dahinter mal richtig nützen würde wie sie manchmal aber posten pdk10 ab gs 5,2k nene also nur darauf würd ich mich nicht einlassen vl mal den leuten auf euren server klar machen hab ich schon in einigen raids mit erfolg gescahft also daher auch keine sache der unmöglichkeit weil es ist keine seltenheit das ich meinen Paladin am ersten platz im Healmeter sehe obwohl der schami 500 mehr score hatt so verstehens aber manche dann wenn sie den Gear und Heal unterschied sehen.
Auf kurz oder lang wird sich dieses addon aber auch wieder beruigen und so wie jedes andere nur noch hinn und wieder falsch verwendet.
mfg Benji


----------



## Chissmann (25. Februar 2010)

Kalikas schrieb:


> ich hasse dieses Addon Gearscore
> 
> unter 5k gs kriegt man für KEINE Instanz mehr einen Invite, überall nur noch 5k mind. 5,2k usw.
> 
> ...




5k gearscore ist doch nicht viel^oder??oO z.b. bei mir in der gilde  hat keiner unter 5 k gs. und einerseits ist es gut das nach gear gegukct wird anderseits auch scheisse weil es nichts über den skill aussagt. aber gs sagt auch wie weit einer schon in icc ist  und keiner kann mir erzählen das er mit 4k gs mit einem 5,5k gs char z.b. in dps mithalten kann ( ich hab zumindest noch nie gesehen) jeder der sagt:" ich kann mit 4 k gs mit einem der 5,5k gs hat mithalten" der laber.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harkor (25. Februar 2010)

Wartet nicht, aufhängen !

Wartet, nicht aufhängen !

Kommata können Leben retten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nicht an einen speziel hier, aber ab und zu nutzen Kommata, Punkte und Absätze sehr der Lesbarkeit.


----------



## Finx (25. Februar 2010)

Es ist genau so wie recount jeder hat es und die meisten meinen nach den ersten wihpe dann das man damit genau sehen kann wer dps macht oder gut heilt hmmmmmm
Gut der healer der unten ist war die ganze zeit in den stacheln genau so wie die ddler  die ganz unten stehen ....  Also ihr könnt erst nach mehreren versuchen erst sehen ob einer gut ist oder nicht gerade wenn ein ddler immer unten ist. Erst mal die daten richtig auslesen nachdenken warum das sein kann und nicht gleich sagen oh wenig dps er kann nix  kickt ihn wir holen ein neuen ran -.-


----------



## Kjarrigan (25. Februar 2010)

Chissmann schrieb:


> 5k gearscore ist doch nicht viel^oder??oO z.b. bei mir in der gilde  hat keiner unter 5 k gs. und einerseits ist es gut das nach gear gegukct wird anderseits auch scheisse weil es nichts über den skill aussagt. aber gs sagt auch wie weit einer schon in icc ist  und keiner kann mir erzählen das er mit 4k gs mit einem 5,5k gs char z.b. in dps mithalten kann ( ich hab zumindest noch nie gesehen) *jeder der sagt:" ich kann mit 4 k gs mit einem der 5,5k gs hat mithalten" der laber.*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja, meist kommen solche vergleiche doch eh nur aus hc's wo der 5,5k GS-Spieler mit einer Hand ....woanders.... zockt und von daher der Rest, mag er auch noch soviel Skill haben, aufholen kann, ergo: Er macht so wenig Schaden, ich muss ja imba geskillt sein und er der Vollhonk vom Dienst.

Wobei ich natürlich nicht ausschließen will das es auch Leute mit hohem GS gibt die absolut keinen Plan haben (Eule mit 3k dps bei Festergut im 25er... grml.... ohne Impfung.... grml².... Edit: Spore wurde ja nicht von dbm angezeigt....grml³....)

MfG Kjar


----------



## Chissmann (25. Februar 2010)

Kjarrigan schrieb:


> naja, meist kommen solche vergleiche doch eh nur aus hc's wo der 5,5k GS-Spieler mit einer Hand ....woanders.... zockt und von daher der Rest, mag er auch noch soviel Skill haben, aufholen kann, ergo: Er macht so wenig Schaden, ich muss ja imba geskillt sein und er der Vollhonk vom Dienst.
> 
> Wobei ich natürlich nicht ausschließen will das es auch Leute mit hohem GS gibt die absolut keinen Plan haben (Eule mit 3k dps bei Festergut im 25er... grml.... ohne Impfung.... grml²)
> 
> MfG Kjar




es war natürlich die rede von char die nicht bei ebay gekauft wurden


----------



## Chissmann (25. Februar 2010)

es regt einen einfach auf diese rumgeheule " ich werde nicht mitgenomme blabla" das ist wie im waren leben wenn man sich auf eine stelle bewirbt. Wenn du scheiss bewerbungsunterlagen hast wird dich keiner nehmen obwohl du super arbeiten kannst^^ aklso nicht heulen sondern gilde suchen mit der eqp farmen fertig^^


----------



## Siliax aka Cirien (25. Februar 2010)

An sich ist Gearscore jetzt garnicht so schlecht es wird nur meiner Meinung nach falsch benutzt.
Wenn man Gearscore und DPS zusammen erfragt hat man schonmal ein bisschen mehr genauigkeit (wobei jeder bei seiner DPS lügen kann aber naja... sieht man ja eh)
Wenn man dann weis mit dem und dem Gearscore liegt man ungefair in dem und dem DPS berreich find ich kann man schon gut abwegen. Am besten man zieht einfach ne Differenz zu einem bekanntent Spieler mit ähnlichen werten (z.B. aus der Gilde) bzw Vergleicht einfach mal daran kann man theoretisch dann auch den "skill" ablesen viel Gearscore und kack DPS sagt dann ja eig alles aus oder nicht?

Wäre nur so ne Idee =)


----------



## Chissmann (25. Februar 2010)

Siliax schrieb:


> An sich ist Gearscore jetzt garnicht so schlecht es wird nur meiner Meinung nach falsch benutzt.
> Wenn man Gearscore und DPS zusammen erfragt hat man schonmal ein bisschen mehr genauigkeit (wobei jeder bei seiner DPS lügen kann aber naja... sieht man ja eh)
> Wenn man dann weis mit dem und dem Gearscore liegt man ungefair in dem und dem DPS berreich find ich kann man schon gut abwegen. Am besten man zieht einfach ne Differenz zu einem bekanntent Spieler mit ähnlichen werten (z.B. aus der Gilde) bzw Vergleicht einfach mal daran kann man theoretisch dann auch den "skill" ablesen viel Gearscore und kack DPS sagt dann ja eig alles aus oder nicht?
> 
> Wäre nur so ne Idee =)




idee gut aber wer wird das schon machen?? keiner macht sich die mühe


----------



## Kabamaan (25. Februar 2010)

Huhu,
ich habe meinen Hexer vor kurzem auf Awgynn getransed. Da findest du keinen Raid mehr ohne GS check. Meist mit Gs anschreiben und dann zum Eq check kommen. Im allgemeinen find ichs nicht mal so dumm. Früher konnte man halt die Dps Zahl erfinden, heute wird ein richtiger Wert angezeigt. Was ich jedoch dämlich fand war dass ich mit meinen damals 4,9k Gearscore (ich weiß ulul lowgear und so) selten wohin mitgenommen wurde. Dann bekomm ich nen Stab aus Icc 25 (Raid von nem freund wurde wegen Gear flamed war aber 3. im dmg o_O) pushte mich der um 200Gs und siehe da alle nehmen mich mit. Ich bin geteilter Meinung drüber. Einerseits gutes Addon zum einschätzen, andererseits wird GS auch häufig überschätzt. 

Was ich damit eigentlich sagen will ist das GS nicht immer gleich schlecht ist, es nur schlecht ist, einen Spieler nur nach seinem GS zu beurteilen.

Lg Kabamaan


----------



## Icejumper (25. Februar 2010)

FRAGE:

Was bringt der beste Gearscore, wenn der Typ an der Maus/Tastatur seinen Char nicht im Griff hat ????

Meine Meinung dazu: "Kleinkinderspielzeug" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chissmann (25. Februar 2010)

Icejumper schrieb:


> FRAGE:
> 
> Was bringt der beste Gearscore, wenn der Typ an der Maus/Tastatur seinen Char nicht im Griff hat ????
> 
> ...



die rede ist von leute die spielen können und  ich hab kein bock leute mitnehmen die im dmg unter tank sind und dann noch  items bekommen "ohne " was zumachen^^ gearscore ist schon ok wenn ich rnd gehe will vorran kommen und nicht wipen weil leute den boss nicht kennen. um die bosse kenn zulernen geht man mit gilde.


----------



## zadros (25. Februar 2010)

Menschen auf Werte zu reduzieren ist zwar grundsätzlich falsch, aber als Raidleiter hat man auch die Verantwortung für die anderen in der Gruppe und denen möchte ich es ermöglichen wenigstens eine faire Basis zu haben.
Und genau dafür sind GS und DPS und wasweissichnochalles Werte gedacht. Um eine gute und vor allem für alle beteiligten möglichst faire Basis zu schaffen.


----------



## Super PePe (25. Februar 2010)

Ich frage mich ja dauernd wie bemitleidenswert wir doch früher waren ... es war kaum möglich, falsch es war nahezu unmöglich schnell und effektiv ein Raid aufzubauen ... der dann noch in der Lage war den Endencounter zu legen ... ich glaub kaum einer hat jemals Ragnaros, _Kael_'_thas gelegt, es ist einfach nicht möglich ohne diese Tools (schnell) brauchbare Leute zu bekommen. Und dann wird uns geholfen, nach über 4 Jahren ist es nun möglich endlich qualitätsbewusst zu raiden. Endlich sagt mir was das die Rüstung die vor mir steht okay ist. Es war schon anstrengend genug grün von blau und lila zu unterscheiden .. Und jedes Item hat so komische Zahlen (+18 Brain/+34 Zauberblödsinn) druff und jeder hier weiß ja: boah ne Zahlen und ihre Bedeutung das ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln (und bei so einem Buch müsste man noch lesen)...

Und eh das hier wieder eine nicht versteht: GS hat einen herausstechenden Vorteil: man kann sich schnell eine Basis verschaffen. Ich kann nur von meinen Realms ausgehen udn dort verfahren die alten Hasen wie eh und je.. GC bei Punkt XYZ... jedoch wird man nur noch 1 sec angeschaut ... ausser es ist grenzwertig (dann folgt eine Gespräch). Diese Art der Suche wird offiziell ohne GS gemacht, jedoch von der Betrachtungszeit gesehen, benutzen die meisten GS. 
Die Spieler die offiziell von Vornherein mit GS suchen, fehlt es meist an Spielverständnis und Erfahrung. Es sidn meiner Meinung nach die Spieler die früher sich kaum getrauten ein Raid aufzubauen, weil ihnen eben Genanntes fehlt (zu erkennen am Raidsetup). Und diese Raids gehen erfahrungsgemäß vor den Baum (es gibt selbstvorfreilich auch Ausnahmen). 
_


----------



## Tolan (25. Februar 2010)

GS und DPS können mich mal.
Grüsse


----------



## Grimkel (25. Februar 2010)

Das Zauberwort heisst "GILDE" , mindestens 50% der Beiträge in diesem Forum wären verschwunden wenn die Verfasser in solch einer wären.
Wer allein umherzieht und sich Random Gruppen anschliessen "muss" sollte sich nicht beklagen.


----------



## Schrödi (25. Februar 2010)

Klar, Gearscore sagt nichts über das Können des Spielers oder der Spielerin aus, aber welche Möglichkeiten habe ich als Raidleiter um das Können zu messen? richtig, keine. Es ist ja nicht so, dass man jeden Spieler auf seinem Realm kennt und ungefähr weiß wie gut dieser spielt. Also ist es für mich als Raidleiter doch von größerem Nutzen wenn ich einen Spieler mit besserem Equip mitnehme. Gearscore ermöglicht einen schnellen Überblick über das Equip. Ich persönlich schaue außerdem nach den Verzauberungen, Sockeln und der Skillung. Es ist nun mal so, dass man als Raidleiter nur auf das Equip + Skillung achten kann. Jedenfalls bis "skillscore" eingeführt wird *g*. Sollte ich natürlich den Spieler / die Spielerin kennen ist es etwas anderes. Ich würde auch einen etwas schlechter Equipten Spieler mitnehmen den ich kenne und weiß, dass er was kann als einen mit etwas besserem Equip.
Aber warum zur Hölle regt ihr euch über eine GS Anforderung von 5k auf? Diesen Wert erreicht man ohne Probleme durch Heros und Marken Equip.


----------



## Covenant of Souls (25. Februar 2010)

Icejumper schrieb:


> FRAGE:
> 
> Was bringt der beste Gearscore, wenn der Typ an der Maus/Tastatur seinen Char nicht im Griff hat ????
> 
> ...



Was bringt es, wenn der Typ an der Maus/Tastatur seinen Char nicht im Griff hat UND schlechtes Gear hat? Wenn ich die Ausrüstung begutachte und realistisch bleibe, hab ich die halbe Miete drin. Kann natürlich immernoch am Spieler liegen am Ende, aber werft doch bitte nicht alle Leute, die Gearscore und Ausrüstungschecks machen, in einen Topf, ok?


----------



## Hamburgperle (25. Februar 2010)

Icejumper schrieb:


> FRAGE:
> 
> Was bringt der beste Gearscore, wenn der Typ an der Maus/Tastatur seinen Char nicht im Griff hat ????
> Meine Meinung dazu: "Kleinkinderspielzeug"
> ...




GEGENFRAGE ... was nützt der beste Spieler der Welt, wenn er grün equipt ICC25 mit will ? Merkst was ?


----------



## Schrödi (25. Februar 2010)

Merkst du, dass der Kerl über dir inhaltlich genau das gleiche geschrieben hat ? >.<


----------



## Blindfreak (25. Februar 2010)

Das Hauptproblem an Gearscore und ähnlichen Tools/Addons ist einfach, das es einige Leute gibt die sich wirklich nur auf dieses Addon verlassen. Sie schauen nur ob die Leute einen Gearscore von XY haben und dann passt es.
Wir hatten gestern im random PDK10 auch einen MS Krieger bei, der scheinbar einen hohen Gearscore hatte (ich weiß es nicht genau da ich das Addon selbst nicht benutze), aber als ich mal das Equip durchgeschaut hab, waren 70% der Items PvP Items, 50% des Gears war nicht verzaubert, bei einigen Sockeln konnte man sich nur wundern (Agi+Ausdauer zb) und selbst die Skillung war suboptimal.

Benutzt ruhig solche Addons, nur verkrampft euch nicht zu sehr darauf. Und ihr solltet immer erst überlegen, ist es schlau für eine Instanz in der man z.B. 232 Gear bekommt, ein Itemlvldurchschnitt von 245 zu verlangen?


----------



## Gerti (25. Februar 2010)

Tolan schrieb:


> GS und DPS können mich mal.
> Grüsse



...sagte der Raidlead und wiped am enrage!


----------



## Hamburgperle (25. Februar 2010)

Schrödi schrieb:


> Merkst du, dass der Kerl über dir inhaltlich genau das gleiche geschrieben hat ? >.<



a.) net gesehen .... hab beim Lesen die Zitierfunktion genutzt und geantwortet ... und der post auf den ich antwortete, war zwei Seiten vor dem von dir gemeinten.
b.) streichst du alle inhaltlich gleichen/ähnlichen post, hast du nur eine Seite und keine 35 (wie in fast jedem threat) .. ;-)


----------



## Chissmann (25. Februar 2010)

Grimkel schrieb:


> Das Zauberwort heisst "GILDE" , mindestens 50% der Beiträge in diesem Forum wären verschwunden wenn die Verfasser in solch einer wären.
> Wer allein umherzieht und sich Random Gruppen anschliessen "muss" sollte sich nicht beklagen.




DANKE!! so siehts aus selber schuld wow ist nichts für egos ohne gilde  kommst du nicht weit so ist das halt anpassen oder aufhören mit wow


----------



## Garthel (25. Februar 2010)

Chissmann schrieb:


> DANKE!! so siehts aus selber schuld wow ist nichts für egos ohne gilde kommst du nicht weit so ist das halt anpassen oder aufhören mit wow



Was ist denn das jetzt wieder für eine Aussage? Ich hab meine Raidgilde verlassen, da ich _nie_ zu Raidzeiten
online bin, bzw raiden kann. Zeig mir eine Gilde die Fr./Sa. Raidzeiten von 23-2Uhr hat und ich bin sofort dabei.
Andere Zeiten gibts halt für mich Maximal wenn ich Urlaub hab, meine Frau gleichzeitig arbeiten muss und ich auch
sonst grad nichts Wichtigeres zu tun hab.

Deiner Meinung nach bin ich für diese Situation selbst verantwortlich, ist klar, hab mir mein RL halt selbst so ausgesucht.
Aber ich kann nichts dafür das deshalb Gearscore von sovielen unfähigen Random-Raidleitern genutzt wird. Dieses
Addon nutz ich auch selber, man muss ja sehen wo man steht wenn es neuerdings für 90% aller Raidleiter das Maß aller
Dinge ist, aber ich käme nie auf die Idee zu sagen "Der hat einen GS von 3,4k ,der hat in einer Hero/Naxx nichts zu suchen".

Das Addon ist nicht allzu schlecht. Ich seh daran immer wie schnell in mich in einer Instanz bewegen kann, als Tank
macht es schon einen Unterschied ob der Heiler nun 4k oder 5k hat. Aber in beiden Fällen ist die Instanz Wipefrei clear.
Es dauert halt bei erstgenannten nur 5Min länger. Aber selbst darauf kann man sich nicht verlassen. Hatte es schon
ein paar Mal das der überequipte Heiler es nicht gebacken bekommen hat und teile der Gruppe immer wieder gestorben
sind, oder eben DDs soviel Schaden machen (am besten noch selber gepullt) dass es kein Wunder ist wenn sie die
Aggro haben. Ausserdem habe ich festgestellt das oft Jene mit geringem GS viel netter, bzw gesprächiger im Chat sind
wie die "Pros".


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (25. Februar 2010)

gearscore ist einfach nur müll! jeder taugenichts hat mittlerweile gutes gear.... sieht das gearscore addon, ob der eben geladene spieler seinen warri mit ap- steinchen ausgestattet hat? nein! ....ob er sich im kampf auch bewegen kann? nein! ob er überhaupt in der lage ist, die richtigen tasten zu drücken? nein!

meine erfahrung: die ganzen gearscore- gesuche werden meist von spielern gestartet, die früher schon schlecht waren...und es heute noch sind. vor kurzem war ich in ner icc25 random- grp., da es mir aus zeitlichen gründen nicht möglich war, diese id sinnvoll zu nutzen. der leader verlangte nen 5k gearscore....die gruppe war nun voll und jeder char, wirklich jeder war vom equip her mehr als nur tauglich für diese instanz. wir hatten nichtmal den ersten boss down bekommen! die trottel hatten zwar alle gutes gear, waren aber nicht mal dazu in der lage, auf den scheiß stachel zu switchen....5 wipes...dann wars mir zu dumm mit denen. jeder gammeltwink-run schafft mindestens 6-7 bosse.


----------



## Chissmann (25. Februar 2010)

Garthel schrieb:


> Was ist denn das jetzt wieder für eine Aussage? Ich hab meine Raidgilde verlassen, da ich _nie_ zu Raidzeiten
> online bin, bzw raiden kann. Zeig mir eine Gilde die Fr./Sa. Raidzeiten von 23-2Uhr hat und ich bin sofort dabei.
> Andere Zeiten gibts halt für mich Maximal wenn ich Urlaub hab, meine Frau gleichzeitig arbeiten muss und ich auch
> sonst grad nichts Wichtigeres zu tun hab.
> ...



hab auch RL und ich suche mir halt eine gilde die zu mir passt sprich an den tagen raidet wo ich auch kann. 



Surfer schrieb:


> gearscore ist einfach nur müll! jeder taugenichts hat mittlerweile gutes gear.... sieht das gearscore addon, ob der eben geladene spieler seinen warri mit ap- steinchen ausgestattet hat? nein! ....ob er sich im kampf auch bewegen kann? nein! ob er überhaupt in der lage ist, die richtigen tasten zu drücken? nein!
> 
> meine erfahrung: die ganzen gearscore- gesuche werden meist von spielern gestartet, die früher schon schlecht waren...und es heute noch sind. vor kurzem war ich in ner icc25 random- grp., da es mir aus zeitlichen gründen nicht möglich war, diese id sinnvoll zu nutzen. der leader verlangte nen 5k gearscore....die gruppe war nun voll und jeder char, wirklich jeder war vom equip her mehr als nur tauglich für diese instanz. wir hatten nichtmal den ersten boss down bekommen! die trottel hatten zwar alle gutes gear, waren aber nicht mal dazu in der lage, auf den scheiß stachel zu switchen....5 wipes...dann wars mir zu dumm mit denen. jeder gammeltwink-run schafft mindestens 6-7 bosse.




ist super zusagen " öhh  gs kacke weil ich eine rnd gruppe hatte die scheisse war" und  keiner sagt das JEDER der gs über 5k hat auch was drauf hat. es geht einfach darum das man irgendwie leute aussuchen musst. was bringt dir ein spieler mit gs  von 4k und guten skill aber dps/hs oder was auch immer nicht reicht für die ini?? da wirst du auch rumwipen^^ schon mal dran gedacht?? genau sowenig helfen dir leute mit +5k gs ohne skill da gebe ich dir recht aber als rnd raidleiter nimmst du lieber leute mit gs +5k in der hoffnung die haben skill


----------



## Gerti (25. Februar 2010)

Surfer schrieb:


> jeder gammeltwink-run schafft mindestens 6-7 bosse.



Also bei uns bekommen gammeltwinks gerade mal Sauerfang down, und dann sollen die auch noch festergut und Rotface plätten? 
Najaa, ist zumindest bei uns auf dem Server nicht möglich.


----------



## Tomratz (25. Februar 2010)

Habs schon in nem anderen Thread geschrieben, tu es aber hier auch noch mal.

Ich habe festgestellt, dass je nach Addon der Gearscore völlig unterschiedlich
angezeigt werden kann, man vergleicht also möglicherweise Äpfel mit Birnen.

Ich mach es ähnlich wie einer meiner Vorposter. Schau mir GS an (mit dem Addon
das ich habe) und passe dementsprechend mein Damageverhalten dem Niveau
der Mitspieler an. Hab gehört, dass soll unheimlich hilfreich bei der Vermeidung
von selbstgemachten Toden sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (25. Februar 2010)

Grimkel schrieb:


> Das Zauberwort heisst "GILDE" , mindestens 50% der Beiträge in diesem Forum wären verschwunden wenn die Verfasser in solch einer wären.
> Wer allein umherzieht und sich Random Gruppen anschliessen "muss" sollte sich nicht beklagen.



Und genau so siehts aus! Aber das würde ja RL-Sozialkompetenz und gesittetes Benehmen bedeuten, und das geht nun wirklich nicht. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn man sich die Postings ebendieser Leute anguckt. WoW ist eben doch ein MMO, und nur die NPCs sind computergesteuert...


----------



## Redday (25. Februar 2010)

gearscore ist ein tolles addon.
aber nur wenn man es richtig einsetzt.
als vorverurteilungstool natürlich abzulehnen.

mir dient es als grobe einschätzungshilfe der qualität der gruppe.
wenn ich tanke und der healer hat 3k gearscore gehe ich zu beginn mal vorsichtiger zu werke als wenn der kerl 5,5k hat.
wenn ich heile und der tank steht mit schechtem equip da, kriegt er gleich mal einen hot mehr auf den weg. usw.

und dass gs aussagekräftig sein kann, aber nicht muss, merkt ohnehin jeder früher oder später.
ich erlebe oft genug leute mit wahnsinns gs die es aber einfach nicht drauf haben und dann wieder leute die im gs irgendwo rumgammeln, aber das durch ihr spiel mehr als wettmachen.

spätestens nach einigen solchen erfahrungen beurteilt man einen spieler wieder nach seinem skill, spricht man probierts einfach mal.


----------



## biemi (25. Februar 2010)

Surfer schrieb:


> gearscore ist einfach nur müll! jeder taugenichts hat mittlerweile gutes gear.... sieht das gearscore addon, ob der eben geladene spieler seinen warri mit ap- steinchen ausgestattet hat? nein! ....ob er sich im kampf auch bewegen kann? nein! ob er überhaupt in der lage ist, die richtigen tasten zu drücken? nein!
> 
> meine erfahrung: die ganzen gearscore- gesuche werden meist von spielern gestartet, die früher schon schlecht waren...und es heute noch sind. vor kurzem war ich in ner icc25 random- grp., da es mir aus zeitlichen gründen nicht möglich war, diese id sinnvoll zu nutzen. der leader verlangte nen 5k gearscore....die gruppe war nun voll und jeder char, wirklich jeder war vom equip her mehr als nur tauglich für diese instanz. wir hatten nichtmal den ersten boss down bekommen! die trottel hatten zwar alle gutes gear, waren aber nicht mal dazu in der lage, auf den scheiß stachel zu switchen....5 wipes...dann wars mir zu dumm mit denen. jeder gammeltwink-run schafft mindestens 6-7 bosse.



Oje, hast wohl den Sinn dieses Addon nicht verstanden, oder?
Klar gibt es immer wieder Leute die nur Leute ab einen GS von 5,5k suchen und wenn du einen GS von 5,4k hast kannst nicht mit, aber es gibt immer Ausnahmen!!! (In WoW spielen wie bereits bekannt etwas mehr Leute und es gibt immer welche die es mit einem Addon übertreiben und welche nicht). 
*
Siehst du leicht bei einen NORMALEN EQ-CHECK den Skill eines Spielers?*

Gearscore ist ein nützliches Addon das viel Zeit sparen kann. Falls man schnell eine Grp für eine Wekkly, etc. sucht kann man so schnell Leute finden und muss nicht jeden durchchecken.
Auch im PvP ganz nutzvoll. Falls man selbst nicht grad der Junky ist und nicht das beste PvP-Eq hat kann man falls man im Arathi auf einen Gegner zuläuft schnell sehen ob man ihn meiden soll oder ob man den schnell mal down bekommt.


----------



## Skyko (25. Februar 2010)

hört auf mit Gearscore <.> ich kann das Wort langsam nicht mehr hören.

Ich achte nie drauf wenn ich eine Icc Gruppe aufbaue und was passiert? 9/12 packen wir.

Leute die in ihrem 10 Zeilen Spammakro Nach Leuten die 5,6k+ Gs haben suchen, die schaffen meistens nur 4/12 also nur den ersten Wing.

es hat rein garnichts zu bedeuten.


----------



## ødan (25. Februar 2010)

Chissmann schrieb:


> keiner sagt das JEDER der gs über 5k hat auch was drauf hat. es geht einfach darum das man irgendwie leute aussuchen musst. was bringt dir ein spieler mit gs von 4k und guten skill aber dps/hs oder was auch immer nicht reicht für die ini?? da wirst du auch rumwipen^^ schon mal dran gedacht??



also wir haben icc 10 die ersten 4 Bosse wipefrei ohne auch nur einen Spieler über 5k gs geschafft. Wenn ich dann sehe wie die Leute im /2 gackern

"LFM TANK HEAL UND DD FÜR ICC10 BOSSE 1-4 312083092183083 GS MINDESSSSST!!!"

dann heisst das für mich übersetzt

"Suchen nach Tank, Heal und DD für Icc 10 die ersten 4 Bosse. Nur Spieler die gutes Equip haben weil wir keinen Skill haben um es auch mit weniger guten Leuten zu schaffen. Ich nuckle noch an den Brüsten meiner Ma. "


MFG 	Ich


----------



## Rezer (25. Februar 2010)

Das schlimmste Add on wo ich bis jetzt kenne und dass Unwort des Tages ,,ich hasse es "


----------



## Chissmann (25. Februar 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> also wir haben icc 10 die ersten 4 Bosse wipefrei ohne auch nur einen Spieler über 5k gs geschafft. Wenn ich dann sehe wie die Leute im /2 gackern
> 
> "LFM TANK HEAL UND DD FÜR ICC10 BOSSE 1-4 312083092183083 GS MINDESSSSST!!!"
> 
> ...



die ersten vier bosse ist auch ein ding der unmöglichkeit


----------



## Kovacs (25. Februar 2010)

nunja, zumindest sehe ich bei einem equip check über "inspect" ob er sein gear vernünftig zusammengestellt hat und nicht nur blind die Teile mit dem höchsten GS verwendet. 
Weil das doch der Punkt: nehmen wir an es fehlt ein Retri im raid. Retri 1 hat GS von 5,65k und Retri 2 von 5,8k --> Retri 2 bekommt invite
ABER: Retri 2 hat einfach nur max. Itemlevel angelegt, ist dafür >2% unter dem hitcap, exp. auch viel zuwenig und die Sockelung glänzt durch mehrere blaue.....

Mit einem klassischen Equipcheck habe ich nicht solche Probleme. Und wer raids plant sollte eben ZEIT einplanen, dies ganze schnellschnell und gogogo ist doch eh die größte Pest derzeit in WOW.
Nun ja, wie bereits viele angemerkt haben ist dies wohl eh nur ein Problem der rnd raids. Ich gehe nur gildenintern, mit Stamm oder mit mir bekannten Leuten und habe deshalb diese Probleme auch nicht.
Es ist nur einfach lästig, weil im Prinzip niemand dieses Addon braucht, es aber dazu verleitet die Leute auf eine Zahl zu reduzieren und sehr schnell falschen Schlussfolgerungen unterliegen kann. Und ein weiteres Addon der Kategorie p-meter und posertum. 

Und ja, es gibt sicher ganz viele total clevere Kerlchen hier, die dieses Addon "richtig" benutzen, nur spamt nicht die ganze Zeit alle Channels mit eurem GS mist voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chissmann (25. Februar 2010)

Chissmann schrieb:


> die ersten vier bosse ist auch ein ding der unmöglichkeit ich seh schon traumwandler "fuck zu wenig heal add killen uns"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Acekea (25. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht sollten die DEC´s (Dalaran Equipment Checker) mal die leute fragen welche erfahrungen sie haben, oder vielleicht mal wieder nach grundwerten zu fragen. Schaut man sich T10 vom hexer an, merkt man das da zum teil einiges an trefferwertung flöten geht. ist schon geil, full T10 und 9% trefferwetung aber hauptsache der gearscore stimmt.

gscore hin oder her, ich finde es hat sowohl positive als auch negative aspekte. zum einen hat man einen guten überblik wie sich sein eigener char verbessert (natürlich sollte man dazu auch eine trainingspuppe besuchen um zu tetsten ob das 232er schmuckstück wirklich besser ist als das 200er). oder mal auf die schnelle schauen ob nich ein mensch sich in den raid gemogelt hat der grad 80 geworden ist und meint pdk machen zu müssen. (hatte ich heute erst, der war grün/blau/accountgebunden ausgerüstet. Naja, wir haben ihn dann durchgezogen, weil der rest überequipt war. aber in höheren instanzen ist das gerade docch ein anreiz die maus mal eben übers grid wandern zu lassen um die scores kurz anzusehen. wer mit darf und wer zuhause bleibt entscheidet letztendlich eh der raidleiter, und vorm start bietet der ein oder andere vielleicht etwas diskusionsstoff, oder man kann einem klassenkollegen fragen warum er das 200er item immernoch hat, es gibt doch für marken besseres.

zum anderen, wird man nicht mehr gefragt wenn man nicht einen gewissen schwellenwert überschritten hat. mein priester hat z.b. ein 200er schmuckstück, aber auch nur, weil mir das für 20sek eine menge manaregg gibt, und wenn ich das alle 2min benutze, habe ich später wenn andere oom sind och genug mana für die ein oder andere blitzheilung. was soll ich mit kritt, wenn ich 30% habe, was soll ich als heiller mit trefferwertung. über die zauberhast lässt sich streiten, aber was bringen mir 1. 0,02sek schnellere blitzheilung, wenn ich dadurch 2. schneller oom bin. und für 20sek 200ZM mehr??? was is dann nach den 20 sek, wenn ich auf die zm vom schmuckstück angewiesen bin, brauche ich kein anderes item, sondern eine andere instanz, bzw einen anderen raid. 

Vielleicht sollten die DEC´s (Dalaran Equipment Checker) mal die leute fragen welche erfahrungen sie haben, oder vielleicht mal wieder nach grundwerten zu fragen. Schaut man sich T10 vom hexer an, merkt man das da zum teil einiges an trefferwertung flöten geht. ist schon geil, full T10 und 9% trefferwetung aber hauptsache der gearscore stimmt.

Ok, ich bin etwas vom thema abgewichen, aber vielleicht bieten meine worte dem einem oder anderm ein kleinen anreiz zum nachdenken.


----------



## Sabrina1 (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo,Wie heißt das doch so schön?

Zitat:"Eiskrone Clear aber in Uldaman wipen !"

Und das an Erfolge kann man auch nicht viel Feststellen zumal alte Erfolge gar nicht mehr gelistet sind,joa es gibt auch 
Spieler die machen ab und an ne Pause,und stehen beim nächsten addon wieder auf der Matte.


Neten Gruß Sabrina


----------



## Sabrina1 (25. Februar 2010)

Acekea schrieb:


> DEC´s (Dalaran Equipment Checker)



Wie geil ist das denn? ,hehe


----------



## Gerti (25. Februar 2010)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Hallo,Wie heißt das doch so schön?
> 
> Zitat:"Eiskrone Clear aber in Uldaman wipen !"



Wer ICC clear hat, wird auch nicht in anderen Instanzen wipen, wage ich einfach mal zu behaupten.


----------



## PalaBubble (25. Februar 2010)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Aha, wegen leuten wie dir ist das spiel scheiße. Items leechen macht leute für dich zum guten Spieler, aha. Neue gilden kannste sowas von knicken, da erst recht wollen alle items leechen. Es kann nicht sein, dass ICC equip für ICC gefordert wird usw., von den leuten die nichts können außer outgearen. Solchen wie dir.



Von sich auf andere schließen versaut einem den Ruf...

Wo hab ich bitte was davon geschreibn, dass ich ICCgear für ICC vorraussetzte?
Oder wo hab ich geschreib, dass man durch Items leechen zum guten Spieler wird??
Klarer fail da gepostet->gedacht(bin ich mir net sicher) statt gedacht->gepostet.

So dann zu Leonalis:
1. Also ich weis ja net wie des machst, falls du selber RndRaids leitest, aber ich schaue net nur aufs Gear sondern schau auch kurz die Erfolge an.
2. Nur durch 5/5 T10 kriegt man keine Gearscore von 5,5k wenn der Rest aus Hc/Marken(Triumph und schlechter) ist.
3. Wenn ich mir des restliche Gear anschau und dann den 277er Umhang aus PdoK25er Insanity seh kann ich davon ausgehen, dass der Spieler mehr kann als Items leechen.

so bitte...ihr seid dran...


----------



## PalaBubble (25. Februar 2010)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Aha, wegen leuten wie dir ist das spiel scheiße.



Wegen Leuten wie mir ist das Spiel scheiße?? Ajo alles klar, ich wette mit dir um 1000g,dass du jeden Spieler auf meinem Server fragen kannst und er wird dir, vorrausgesetzt er kennt mich, sagen dass ich definitiv nicht zu besagten Leuten gehöre. Also bitte net über Jemand urteilen dien man net kennt...



War-Rock schrieb:


> Items leechen macht leute für dich zum guten Spieler, aha. Neue gilden kannste sowas von knicken, da erst recht wollen alle items leechen. Es kann nicht sein, dass ICC equip für ICC gefordert wird usw., von den leuten die nichts können außer outgearen. Solchen wie dir.



Wo hab ich bitte was davon geschreibn, dass ich ICCgear für ICC vorraussetzte?
Oder wo hab ich geschreib, dass man durch Items leechen zum guten Spieler wird??
Klarer fail da gepostet->gedacht(bin ich mir net sicher) statt gedacht->gepostet.

So dann zu Leonalis:
1. Also ich weis ja net wie du des machst, falls du selber RndRaids leitest, aber ich schaue net nur aufs Gear sondern schau auch kurz die Erfolge an.
2. Nur durch 5/5 T10 kriegt man keine Gearscore von 5,5k wenn der Rest aus Hc/Marken(Triumph und schlechter) ist.
3. Wenn ich mir des restliche Gear anschau und dann den 277er Umhang aus PdoK25er Insanity seh kann ich davon ausgehen, dass der Spieler mehr kann als Items leechen.

so bitte...ihr seid dran...


----------



## Eox (25. Februar 2010)

Manche blaue Items geben mehr GS, weil blau schon fast seltener ist als Epic.... (wenn ihr versteht was ich meine)


----------



## PalaBubble (25. Februar 2010)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Aha, wegen leuten wie dir ist das spiel scheiße.



Wenn du meinst...da ich weis das dies nicht so ist und du zu der Sorte Spielern gehörst die man eh nicht von ihrer Meinung abbringen kann, auch wenn diese noch so absurd ist lass ich des einfach mal so dahingestellt.

Aber weiste was?
Vllt fragste ma bei Blizz an ob sie nen neuen tollen Titel extra für dich ins Spiel einbauen:
"Versaut Blizzard durch unnötige, sinnfreie und vollkommen unbedacht gepostete Beiträge in irgendwelchen Foren das Geschäft!"

Denn: Wegen Leuten wie dir, hören Leute wie ich auf mit WoW und zocken lieber sachen wie GW wo die Community um den Faktor freundlicher/hilfsbereiter/überlegter und allgemein besser ist, der etwa der Anzahl an Erden, die du zwischen unsrer Sonne und Alpha Centauri packen könntest entspricht.
Da ich nicht davon ausgehe dass des dir was sagt hab ichs gleichma ausgerechnet...Ergebnis:3054015748
Mich wegen Überheblichkeit oder was weis ich zu flamen kannste dir sparen da ich hier eh nimmer reinschauen werde...

Edit: Mein Arzt sagt, dass ich ernsthafte Aggressionsprobleme kriegen könnte wenn ich mich öfters von irgendwelchen möchtegern-Pros zu solchen Beiträgen verleiten lasse...aber ich kann nunma einfach nicht widerstehen...


----------



## Zuraxx (25. Februar 2010)

Skill>Eq	Das giltet natürlich nur für einen gearscore ab 5,5k denn ab 5,5k wird sehr schwer seinen gearscore weiter zu erhöhen wenn man nur kacke spielt, somit wäre die grenze für icc hero gelegt, da viele wow spieler so egoistisch sind und keine unter gegearten mehr mitnehmen bzw keinen ohne Erfahrung würde gearscore nur ab 5,5k sinnmachen, denn das ist das limit des marken/toravon/würfelglück gears


----------



## Zuraxx (25. Februar 2010)

PalaBubble schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst...da ich weis das dies nicht so ist und du zu der Sorte Spielern gehörst die man eh nicht von ihrer Meinung abbringen kann, auch wenn diese noch so absurd ist lass ich des einfach mal so dahingestellt.
> 
> Aber weiste was?
> Vllt fragste ma bei Blizz an ob sie nen neuen tollen Titel extra für dich ins Spiel einbauen:
> ...



Ich stimme dir zu, mein Server (aus Sicherheitsgründen lieber nicht gennant) ist überschwemmt von Leuten die genau so den Spaß zerstören, ich bin eh eig nur mehr am Twinken, da man da seine Ruhe beim Questen hat und sich manchmal über tote Hordler erfreuen kann die einen wirklich "besiegen" wollten


----------



## Lempo (25. Februar 2010)

also ich finde gs eig. in ordnung da man sich nicht die mühe machen muss das eq anzuschauen natülich kommt man nicht herum damit aber es erleichtert einen als raidlead natülich übertreiben es manche leute aber wenn man es geschickt einsetzt is es gut


----------



## Kafka (25. Februar 2010)

Lest euch mal den ganzen Theard durch, da sieht man sehr gut was GS anrichtet, dadurch wird Zwietracht verursacht. Aber das ist nicht die Schuld des Addons sondern Derer die es nutzen. Ist das selbe Prinziep wie bei einer Schusswaffe, die richtet auch erst Schaden an wenn sie dazu benutzt wird...


----------



## Knallkörper (25. Februar 2010)

Also ich nutze auch GS, aber ich nehme immer gern auch 3k leute bei pdk10 zb. mit weil wir auch mal den score hatten und nich übertreibe, wie viel zu viele die meiner meinung nach sooo übertreiben. Und warum? Weil sie selbst nix können und sich durch die "raids" so zu sagen "ziehen" lassen mit dem skill anderer! Und ne gute alternative ist sich den Ulduar erfolg zeigen zu lassen oda Pdok die noch den meisten anspruch bei WOTLK haben!


----------



## Gerti (25. Februar 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Lest euch mal den ganzen Theard durch, da sieht man sehr gut was GS anrichtet, dadurch wird Zwietracht verursacht. Aber das ist nicht die Schuld des Addons sondern Derer die es nutzen. Ist das selbe Prinziep wie bei einer Schusswaffe, die richtet auch erst Schaden an wenn sie dazu benutzt wird...



Das verursacht Blizzards "Epic für alle Einstellung auch"... Und wo richtet eine Schusswaffe beim Sportschießen Schaden an? Außer an der Zielscheibe?


----------



## Greeki (25. Februar 2010)

hab mir grad zum ersten Mal Gearscore runtergeladen... stimmt es, dass GS nur nach Itemlvl geht? (mit nem Multiplikator für Slots usw.)

Ok grad durchgelesen auf Curse... ja das macht es. Aka sinnloses Addon, weil nicht immer höhere Items besser sind...


----------



## s0re (25. Februar 2010)

Ich denke es wäre hilfreich, wenn es wie einen Testboss geben würde, um die Raidtauglichkeit zu testen. Dann hätte man die Probleme mit Gearscore und schlechten Rnds nicht'^^


----------



## Super PePe (26. Februar 2010)

Greeki schrieb:


> hab mir grad zum ersten Mal Gearscore runtergeladen... stimmt es, dass GS nur nach Itemlvl geht? (mit nem Multiplikator für Slots usw.)
> 
> Ok grad durchgelesen auf Curse... ja das macht es. Aka sinnloses Addon, weil nicht immer höhere Items besser sind...


So und nur so ist es
aber dazu müsste man auch lesen und das ist einer der Gründe warum der denkende Spieler ein nahezu ungezügelten Hassen entwickeln kann, der meist in




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 endet


----------



## Tidra-on (26. Februar 2010)

Greeki schrieb:


> hab mir grad zum ersten Mal Gearscore runtergeladen... stimmt es, dass GS nur nach Itemlvl geht? (mit nem Multiplikator für Slots usw.)
> 
> Ok grad durchgelesen auf Curse... ja das macht es. Aka sinnloses Addon, weil nicht immer höhere Items besser sind...



Nicht immer ist gut. ^^ Rein GS technisch müsst ich ja mein halbes T9 Equip wegschmeissen weil hey, ITem Lev is bei den zwei T9,5ern deutlich besser. Nur dumm das mir dann der nicht ganz unwesentliche SetBonus entfallen würde ^^


----------



## Tidra-on (26. Februar 2010)

s0re schrieb:


> Ich denke es wäre hilfreich, wenn es wie einen Testboss geben würde, um die Raidtauglichkeit zu testen. Dann hätte man die Probleme mit Gearscore und schlechten Rnds nicht'^^



Testbosse gibts doch dank Marken wie Sand am Meer...Naxx, Uldu, Ony usw. ^^


----------



## Acekea (26. Februar 2010)

Wir sollten uns doch alle mal gednken machen, worüber wir hier reden. wenn man mit randoms los zieht, kommt man halt nur bis zu einem gewissen punkt. die eine rnd gruppe wiped bereits beim ersten boss in icc, und die andere schafft das erste viertel clear ohne zu wipen.

zum thema euipment, es ist nunmal fakt, das man spätestens im 2.viertel bei fauldarm einen gewissen equipmentstatus haben muss, um genügend schaden zu machen, dazu muss man allerdins auch seine klasse beherschen, um mit weniger gutem equipment das max an dmg rauszuholen. es gibt leute die mit wesendlich weniger G-Score genausoviel, oder mehr schaden machen, als chars die weit mehr haben. dieses phänomen habe ich schon öffter erlebt. weiterhin kommt es auf die klasse an, es gibt klassen, die schmuckstücke aus ulduar tragen, weil es in PDK keine besseren für diese klassen gibt (siehe vorhergegangenen post von mit, item mit manareg). auch ein nicht zu vernachlässigender punkt ist, wie DPSgeil sind die leute, einige bekommen richtige gefühlsausbrüche wen sie sich im recount oben sehen, oder fangen an zu weinen wenn sie sterben, und schreien sofort nach nem B-Rezz, damit sie den "Recountschaden" in grenzen halten können. is schon geil nen typen dabei zu haben der mit 6,5k und viel geleisteten schaden oben zu sehen, wenn der halbe raid stirbt, weil er und seine 3 dps geilen kumpels kein movement zeigen und nicht auf adds gehen (weil auf adds gehen unterbricht ja die Rota, rota, geil, auch ein neues lieblingwort)

sucht euch leute mit denen IHR zusammenspielen könnt und gründet einen eigenen Stammraid. IHR könnt am besten für euch selbst entscheiden wen ihr mitnehmen wollt und ob ihr auf gscore steht, oder dps, oder erfolge, oder wie ich auf gutes zusammenspiel und spass an der sache. wenn ich mit meiner gruppe nur das erste viertel schaffe, ist das doch scheiss egal, da stecken mind 8 rostmarken drin, mit weekly sogar 13-18 wenn man sie schafft und jede menge equipment, was einem dem nächsten vietel weiter bringt. abgesehen davon lernt man sich prima kennen und wenn man durchs erste viertel kommt wie in naxx durchs spinnenviertel, ist das ein prima motivationsschub für fauldarm und kollegen. wenn man dann irgendwann wieder fest steckt, was solls, irgendwann schafft man das.

ICC ist nicht PDK, und wer dort mit random leuten rein geht, kommt halt auch nur bis zu einer bestimmten stelle, weil das zusammenspiel wichtiger wird als in einigen bosskämpfen zuvor. ich find das blizz da endlich mal aunspruchsvolle aufgaben für die spieler bereit hält.
(und jeder der jetzt meckert das icc nicht anspruchsvoll sei, der war entweder noch nie drin, oder ist bereits so weit das der anspruch verlohren ging. lasst uns "kleinen" einfach in ruhe und macht ein eigenes Forum mit dem Namen "Ich bin der geilste" auf.)


----------



## Stevesteel (26. Februar 2010)

Greeki schrieb:


> hab mir grad zum ersten Mal Gearscore runtergeladen... stimmt es, dass GS nur nach Itemlvl geht? (mit nem Multiplikator für Slots usw.)
> 
> Ok grad durchgelesen auf Curse... ja das macht es. Aka sinnloses Addon, weil nicht immer höhere Items besser sind...



lesen - verstehen - posten
Es geht hier nicht darum, daß manche Items mit niedrigerem Wert besser als andere sind.
Man kann mit GS einiges mehr rausbekommen, als eine grüne, blaue oder rote Zahl.
Man sieht zBsp. beim auswählen des Spielers sofort angezeigt, welche Bosse er wo schon wie oft gelegt hat und ob seine reinen Zahlenwerte (sofern man sich mit der Klasse auskennt) stimmen.
Wie jemand weiter oben schrieb, ein Hexenmeister der 4 oder 5 T10 Teile besitzt, wird trotzdem am Hitcap sein, auch wenn auf diesen Items keine Trefferwertung drauf ist.
3% durch Skillung und es gibt genügend andere Items mit Hit, so daß ich mir bei demjenigen ziemlich sicher sein kann, wenn er einen GS von 5-6k hat, sein Ziel nicht verfehlen wird.
Aber es ist wie immer im Forum, erstmal rumweinen und alle mit einem GS über 5k verdammen und diese als Movementkrüppel, Gimps oder Leecher abzustempeln, aber nicht mal über den Tellerrand hinausschauen.


----------



## Super PePe (26. Februar 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> lesen - verstehen - posten
> 
> Wie jemand weiter oben schrieb, ein Hexenmeister der 4 oder 5 T10 Teile besitzt, wird trotzdem am Hitcap sein, auch wenn auf diesen Items keine Trefferwertung drauf ist.
> 3% durch Skillung und es gibt genügend andere Items mit Hit, so daß ich mir bei demjenigen ziemlich sicher sein kann, wenn er einen GS von 5-6k hat, sein Ziel nicht verfehlen wird.



mit solchen Aussagen wäre ich vorsichtig
gleiche wie: "ein Tank unter 4k gs ist nicht critimmun". GS ist und bleibt ein Tool für massiv Faule, eben weils nur item lvl skaliert undmehr nicht. Das wie oft wer wo was killte kann ich ohne GS in der gleiche Zeit checken.
Und nicht jeder der was gegen GS vorbringt, ist ein u5.5 ... soviel zum Tellerrand udn zur _Pauschalisierung_ (was GS wie der User gerne macht)


----------



## Garthel (26. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> mit solchen Aussagen wäre ich vorsichtig
> gleiche wie: "ein Tank unter 4k gs ist nicht critimmun". GS ist und bleibt ein Tool für massiv Faule, eben weils nur item lvl skaliert undmehr nicht. Das wie oft wer wo was killte kann ich ohne GS in der gleiche Zeit checken.
> Und nicht jeder der was gegen GS vorbringt, ist ein u5.5 ... soviel zum Tellerrand udn zur _Pauschalisierung_ (was GS wie der User gerne macht)



Wer behauptet hier ein Tank unter 4k ist nicht critimun, dem zeig ich Tanks mit GS 3k die ihre 540Deff haben. ^^
Jedenfalls ist jeder Tank, der auch nur halbwegs weis was er macht, critimun wenn er in Heros geht, Heros
geht man das erste man mit blauem Equip, ca. 23k HP unbuff und man hat die Imunität. Tztztz, immer diese
Gerüchte.


----------



## Super PePe (26. Februar 2010)

justblue schrieb:


> Im Gegenzug heißen Werte von <4k das Gegenteil. Nicht critimmuner Tank, DDs, bei denen mein Jäger mit Autoshot mehr Schaden macht, Heiler, der den Schaden nur mühsam weggeheilt bekommt. Ein Ansatzpunkt zur Beurteilung ist das also schon.


hier hast so du ein GS-Experten ... ich mein muss man noch mehr zu soviel spielerischem Unvermögen sagen... ich mein das Tool zeigt jedem eien Tabelle welcher GS zu welcher Instanz passt und dennoch erzählen die GS Freunde einen das ein gs von 5.1 nicht für icc 10 reicht usw ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mein erst ein Tool anpreisen und dann dennoch so versagen?


----------



## Covenant of Souls (26. Februar 2010)

> *der denkende Spieler*





> *die GS Freunde*





> _*Die Spieler* die offiziell von Vornherein mit GS suchen, fehlt es meist an Spielverständnis und Erfahrung._


_
_


> soviel zum Tellerrand udn zur _Pauschalisierung_ (*was GS wie der User gerne macht*)



Schon ironisch, irgendwie. Aber auch traurig.


----------



## Stevesteel (26. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> mit solchen Aussagen wäre ich vorsichtig
> gleiche wie: "ein Tank unter 4k gs ist nicht critimmun". GS ist und bleibt ein Tool für massiv Faule, eben weils nur item lvl skaliert undmehr nicht. Das wie oft wer wo was killte kann ich ohne GS in der gleiche Zeit checken.
> Und nicht jeder der was gegen GS vorbringt, ist ein u5.5 ... soviel zum Tellerrand udn zur _Pauschalisierung_ (was GS wie der User gerne macht)



ein Klick und ich sehe, welche Bosse der Spieler in welcher Raidinstanz gelegt hat in %.
Zeige mir bitte, wie du sowas mit mehr als einem Klick herausfinden möchtest.
Zur Pauschalisierung
Zähle mal in den vorangegangenen Seiten nach:
wieviele Poster, die GS verteufeln, weil sie es nicht kennen oder verstehen, beleidigen mit ihren Posts andere und nennen diese Gimps, Leecher oder Movementkrüppel?
Wieviele Poster, die GS verstehen und das Tool richtig anwenden und einsetzen, versuchen seit vielen Seiten denjenigen klarzumachen, das es darauf ankommt, was man mit dem Tool anstellt?
Soviel zur Pauschalisierung.
GS ist einfach ein Addon, welches mir grob anzeigt, womit ich es zu tun habe. 
Ich persönlich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß in Randomgruppen (ICC10er), wo ein GS von 5k der Durchschnitt war, die Bosse schnell lagen.
In anderen Fällen (2-3 Spieler mit geringem GS dabei), war spätestens bei Saurfang Schluss, weil die DPS einfach fehlte.
Aber wer in einer festen Raidgruppe ist, braucht sich darüber keine Sorgen zu machen, da GS dort kein Theman ist.


----------



## Super PePe (26. Februar 2010)

Covenant schrieb:


> Schon ironisch, irgendwie. Aber auch traurig.


Chapeau_,_Schopenhauer sagt dir was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum Thema "boss kills" .. einfach Statistik und fertig (selbst gs liefert dir diesen Wert nicht mit nur einem Klick ... und da war der Arthur wieder, verzeih)


----------



## Stevesteel (26. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Chapeau_,_Schopenhauer sagt dir was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tja, ich wiederhole mich ungern, aber wenn du weisst, wo du was einstellen musst, liefert dir GS auch dieses Register mit nur einem Klick 
und eh ich die Erfolge durchwühle, sehe ich so alles auf einen Klickblick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also Leute, schaut euch GS mal ruhig länger als 1min an, dies kann evtl. Vorurteile aufräumen.


----------



## waacki (26. Februar 2010)

Tolles Addon, weil es Bosse gibt die ohne Mindestequip/dps einfach nich zu schaffen sind. Ausserdem muss der Raidleiter auch Entscheidungen treffen nehme ich zwei oder drei Heiler mit und reicht dann noch der Damage. Das viele Inviter zu hohe Anforderungen stellen ist klar, aber das Addon trägt daran keine Schuld sonder der Nutzer (Mißnutzer). Bleibt noch die Chance selber einen Raid aufzubauen. 
P.S. Bin meist Heiler und bin im Zehner mit 5k dps Typen bisher weiter gekommen als mit 7k dps Leuten.


----------



## Super PePe (26. Februar 2010)

Steel (deine Argument sind einwandfrei) es geht ja nicht um die Leute die es verstanden haben unabhängig ihrer Meinung. sondern um die die jegliches vorgebrachtes Argument für sich benutzen um sich in ihrer MEinung zu bestärkten, ohne einmal wirklich über das Tool nachzudenken. Das Ende vom Lied: GS Vorstellungen die jegliche Bodenhaftung verloren haben. bis hin zu so Aussagen 4k gs = nicht critimmun usw... und wie schon an anderer Stelle von mir vorgetragen, was jedoch Schopenhauer zum Opfer fiel, daß liegt nicht am Addon, sondern das Problem sitzt zwischen Monitor und Schreibtischstuhl - udn das war schon vor GS so (GS hat es nur verstärkt und verdeutlicht)


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. Februar 2010)

war vorhin in Turm rnd war auch ein tank mit ca. 6k GS^^ der hat auch fast alles gepullt , wir waren noch nicht mal richtig in der ini was sehe ich im augen winkel der Tank rennt los und nimmt alles mit , dann habe ich gesagt zum Tank warum er nicht gleich die ganze ini pullt ^^ und er sagt okay xD


----------



## Tweika (26. Februar 2010)

Ich sehe für Gearscore eh schwarz - ich dacht zuerst das wär ne Top idee und hab für Archavon 25 ne Gruppe eröffnet... ich hab selbst eine Gearscore von 5800+ (genaue Zahl nicht im Kopf) und bis auf wenige ausnahmen hatte die komplette truppe zu meiner Gearscore einen unterschied von ca 10 punkten nach oben oder nach unten... -  Dmgmeter sah mit allen datan dann so auß das ich mit 10,7k DPS der höchste war mit 8,2k dps ein Jäger mit einer Gearscore von 4800 folgte... der rest hatte so ~7000 tendenz sinkend...


Fazit -> Bring the skill not the Gear(score). 

Edit sagt: Ich nehme nurnoch leute mit die mir ihre DPS sagen und wer mir sein Gearscore gedöns um die ohren haut bekommt keine Antwort....


----------



## zarix (26. Februar 2010)

Hi,

viele überschätzen sich einfach mit  ihren Skill. Ich mein wer schon Probleme bekommt 5 k gs zusammen zubekommen der wird auch in pdk 10/25 icc 10/25 Probleme bekommen.
5k gs bekommt man ohne Probleme zusammen ohne das man in einer Raid Instanz vorher gewesen sein muss. Denn Blizz hat das spiel so angepasst das jeder die möglichkeit hat das endgame  Produkt zu sehen. Das Problem was es gibt um 5 k gs zusammen zu bekommen ist täglich Marken(triumph, durch daly frost)durch 5er Heros zufarmen. Das geile ist was mir gut geholfen hat am anfang um die 5k gs zusammen zu bekommen sind die neuen icc 5er heros wo es item lvl 232 items gibt  und natürlich bietet sich Wöchentlich noch die die Weekly an  was für anfänger schon mal ein Schritt nach vorn sein kann da bei der Weekly 5 frost und 5 triumph marken  abzustauben gibt. Die einzigste anforderung die es für die Weekly gibt ist es sich Taktik guides und videos anzuschauen um sich eine invite Garantie zu sichern. Sicherlich wird es leute geben die immer noch sagen werden das du vom item lvl zu low sein wirst. Aber wenn du den Raidleiter garantierst das du die Instanz kennst weil du dir Videos Guides etc angeschaut hast oder evtl die Bosse von anfangszeiten von Wotlk kennst wird der Raidleiter auch schon mal erbahmen zeigen und dich inviten. So war das bei mir der fall. 

Im Überblick mal

Aus meiner Sicht ich Spiele einen Furor dd Krieger 
-neuling Tanks und neulings Heiler werden wohl noch mehr Zeit in Guides stecken müssen da sie die Leit Figuren eines Raids sind Sprich sie tragen die verantwortung

Triumphmarken sammeln um sich item lvl 245 items zu kaufen 
-durch 5er heros daly (meiner meinung nach am schnellsten)
- Deadly Boss Modes Herunterladen . ein addon was dir vorsagt was du zu beachten hast. Was aber nicht heisst das ihr keine Guides mehr lesen braucht. Es hilft euch einen Überlick zu bekommen in den boss fights einer 10/25 Raid instanz
-oldschool freeloot instanzen wie Obsi 10/25 (geile sache die instanz ist noch einfach gehalten und schnell gecleart)
-naxx marken runs wobei ich hier sagen muss das  hier schon Skill verlangt wird . Denn zb Heighan hat noch nie glaube ich jemand beim ersten besuch überlebt^^. Flickwerk war auch früher mal ein whipe leave grund. Grobulus ist auch so eine sache beim ersten besuch wenn man nicht weiß was man machen muss. Kel ist auch noch so eine sache beim ersten besuch etc. (eine erste interesannte gute einstiegs instanz. Die deine erste Große herausforderung sein kann. Nur viele neulinge Überschätzen sich halt und überspringen einstiegs instanzen wie naxx . Was selten gut geht .Da ihnen grund kenntnisse flöten gehen)
-uldu da muss ich sagen das man zumindest die ersten 4 bosse kennen lernen sollte da diese als Weekly erscheinen könnten. Die ersten 4 bosse sind eigentlich nicht schwierig aber denn noch können sie zum Problem werden. Levithian der erste Boss ist ist ein Boss fight den es so vorher noch nie so gab in wow da man mit Fahrzeugen einen Bossfight bestreitet.Wichtig ist es sich für den boss zu Informieren. Damit man nicht überfordert ist und durch einander kommt. Denn die selbst ernannten Pros werden dann sonst ungemüdlich und Flamen.
Ignis Empfehl ich euch auch den guide durch zulesen .Weil man bei ihn Probleme sonst bekommt. das Gleiche geilt auch für Klingenschuppe und Xt . 
Warum ich euch nicht epfehle direkt vor pdk uldu zu Clearen ist. Das es leute gibt die auch mit 5k gs nicht in der lage sind uldu zu clearen vorallem die Hardmodes. 

Frostmarken sammeln und item lvl 251 items kaufen
-klar täglich daly
-klar weekly.
-Weekly + daly pro Woche = 19 marken
Das erste item kann man sich nach 2 -3  wochen kaufen
-auf meinen server ist es so das man mit einen gs für 4,8 durch aus mal einen Archavons Kammer run finden kann im spam channel /2 VORRAUSGESETZT ist halt das ihr die 4,8 gs habt und natürlich jeden Boss aus Guides und Videos kennt. Da könnt ihr sogar schon evtl das erste t 10 teil abstauben und 2 Frostmarken.

Pdk 10 Invites starten auf meinen server durch aus auch mal bei 4,5 gs .wo ihr schon mal an euer acm arbeiten könnt. nur wer zuerst kommt und argumente bringt wie ich kenn jeden boss aus guides und videos , garantiert sich den Invite eher als wie jemand der keine bosse kennt. kling logisch.

Zu empfehlen kann ich auch das wenn ihr nen gs von 4,8 k habt . Eine icc Ruf farm gruppe such suchen und euren ruf zu pushen für einen porno RING. 
Habt ihr dann kp wie 5k gs zusammen bekommen könnt ihr anfangen Icc10/25 Pdk 25 gruppen zu suchen um eure acms zu puschen. Vorrausgesetzt sind Videos und guides. Ps buffed verfügt über guides oder ihr guckt youtube. Die acms zusammen zufarmen zb icc 4/10 kann durch aus auch wochen dauern. das hat es bei mir auch solang gedauert . Gruppen lösen sich schnell auf wenn was Schief gehen sollte. Deswegen kann es durchaus wochen dauern. Ich sage das Gearscore nicht schuld ist das sich die Gruppen auflösen sondern das NULL Vorbereiten wenn man zum ersten mal eine instanz besucht. was zum nachteil ist für die Leute die sich mühe geben bevor sie instanzen besuchen. Ich habe mir vorjeder instanz die ich neu besucht habe Video guides angeschaut und einen Spicker gemacht,damit ich nichts vergesse.

ICH BIN FÜR GEARSCORE UND ACMS POSTEN. wer nicht über acms verfügt sollte sich so wie ich gut Vorbereiten und den raidleiter darüber informieren. dann wirds auch mit den acms.

Gibt gearscore nicht die schuld sondern mangelnde vorbereitung und Überschätzung des skills und 5 gs sollte für euch kein Problem sein zu erreichen mit zeit und geduld schafft ihr es .

sry für die verkackte groß und Kleinschreibung.^^

wenn ich was vergessen haben sollte werde ich es editieren.


----------



## Dachs_Hell (26. Februar 2010)

Wollte hier auch mal zu so manchen vernünftigen aber auch manchen schwachsinnigen Post meine Meinung raushauen......

GS sei verflucht ^^ , sehe ich teilweise auch so, aber auch nur wenn die Leute es nicht benutzen können, man hat mich aus nen Tora 10er mit gs 4,8 gekickt obwohl Achievment Tora 25er vorhanden war. 

Es kommt nicht nur darauf an welche GS man hat sondern auch wie man seinen Char spielt! Manche Raid Leader überlegen nicht... so ist z.B. das Tank-Trinket aus Azjol mit ner lächerlichen GS bestückt, wer allerdings neben dem Schwarzen Herz nicht das Braufest Trinket hat, liebt es mit der +111 Ausdauer.

Noch ein Beispiel ! Ich hatte letzten einen Hunter gs 5,9 alles über 251 equipped, DPS 3k ?? Hallo ? ? ? Ebay Char oder was ist da los! 

Meiner Meinung nach muss GS + DPS beachtet werden, sowie sollte man sich fragen, kann derjenige seinen Char spielen! 
GS sagt nichts aus...... 
DPS sagt ein wenig was aus....

Gemeinsam betrachten, und selbst das ist nicht aussagekräftig.....

Gruß!


----------



## Kankru (26. Februar 2010)

Also ich habs mir auch mal gezogen, finde es praktisch, wenn man sieht wie einer kein Schaden macht, schlecht tankt oder heilt und man überMouseover sieht wie gut er equipt ist!
Außerdem ist es für mich gut, damit ich sehe, wann ich mit welchen Char wo reingehe, OHNE mitgeschliffen zu werden!
MfG


----------



## Leonalis (26. Februar 2010)

PalaBubble schrieb:


> So dann zu Leonalis:
> 1. Also ich weis ja net wie du des machst, falls du selber RndRaids leitest, aber ich schaue net nur aufs Gear sondern schau auch kurz die Erfolge an.
> 2. Nur durch 5/5 T10 kriegt man keine Gearscore von 5,5k wenn der Rest aus Hc/Marken(Triumph und schlechter) ist.
> 3. Wenn ich mir des restliche Gear anschau und dann den 277er Umhang aus PdoK25er Insanity seh kann ich davon ausgehen, dass der Spieler mehr kann als Items leechen.
> ...



Gerne. Ich beantworte jetzt erst mal 1-3 danach kommt Text, da ich aber zur Zeit an der Uni bin kann ich nur 1/2-wegs überzeugend Posten da ich keine Zahlen usw. im Kopf habe.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/138204-gearscore-die-neue-pest-in-wow-dps-ist-out/page__view__findpost__p__2461322 les sonst einfach mal meinen Post hier.

1. Wenn mir jemand schreibt "jo hier" kopier ich seinen Namen, füge ihn in der Armory auf dem 2. Bildschirm ein und schaue in 1min die Erfolge an, welche für mich wichtig sind. (siehe obrigen Link) - aufgrund diesen Punkte erkenne ich dann ob ich einen fähigen Spieler habe oder nicht. Dazu zählt auch die Gilde woher er kommt. Nach 5 Jahren auf dem gleichen Realm gibt es Welten zwischen den konstanten Gilden und "Nice to show" gilden welche max 3 Monate leben.

2. Wettten? Ich kann dir die Frage so nicht beantworten. In meinem obrigen Link siehst du meinen Palatank. Hier Link Armory Dieser Tank hat wie du siehst knapp 5.5k GS und hat nicht wirklich viel Zeug an was sich jetzt abhebt. Ich hab kaum was aus dem 25iger part weil mir die Zeit dafür zZ fehlt. Ich hab mehrheitlich Sachen aus dem 10ner + die Marken sachen.

In meinem Post hier Link habe ich geschrieben das jemand bis heute 420 Frostmarken bekommen hat welcher unter gewissen Bedingungen geraidet hat. Musst es hald nachlesen. *Dabei hab ich noch nicht mal die 4 Marken gerechnet die er bei Tovaron noch holen kann und evtl. schon riesen Glück hat und dort gewisse T10 teile gewonnen hat.*

Ich werde dir heute abend detailiert zeigen wie mein Jäger, welcher passables Equip hat und doch schon 5k GS hat, eigentlich ne totale Flasche ist und das nur deshalb weil ich den einfach nicht Spielen kann und darum eher der Farmchar bleibt.

3. Diese Argumentation ist doch ein wenig lächerlich, nicht? Klar du hast Recht wenn ich sehe das jemand einen 50trys PDOK25er Umhang trägt dann muss ich nicht mal wissen das dieser ihn trägt weil dann schon der Name der Gilde den Ausschlag macht.* Nur solche Chars die eben solche Sachen tragen Raiden nur dann nicht in IC wenn sie verhindert sind. Sonst haben die feste Stammplätze und erachten es auch gar nicht als Notwendig Rnd zu gehen. Eher gehen solche Leute mit den Gildeneigenen TWINKS noch Ic, bevor sie sich Rnd was suchen*.

Daher ist es eher schon eine Utopie das man solche gute Chars vortreffen kann.


Dann noch zur Rechenart von GS Greeki schrieb schon was

Dieses Add on geht nun hin und nimmt den *Item LV* *+ Multiplikator + Summe aus (Verzauberung + Sockelung + allg. Stats)* = Wert Zum Nachlesen aus einem meinen alten Post 2 Tank Trinkets




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Trinkets haben eine Berechtigung. Je nach Situation welcher ich gegenüberstehe benutze ich entweder das Blaue oder das Epische. Beide sind sehr gut. Das eine gibt knapp 2k life und gibt schön ausweichen mit einem 1min. CD. Das andere hat Rüstung und als Effekt kann es die Ausdauer auch um 2k+ erhöhen. *Jedoch hat das Epische 100 GS mehr. WARUM?*

Dabei procct das Epische bei Bossfights so lausig das ich glaub ich erst 5x geschafft habe effektiv 10 Stappel zu erhalten weil die 60% einfach schelcht procct. 

EIn GS fixierte Spieler geht doch jetzt hin und schmeisst das Blaue weg und Tausch es einfach weil es 100 GS mehr gibt aber das ist keine plausible Begründung. Das kann man doch nicht sagen.

Und schauen wir nochmals diese Tabelle an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Betrachten wir den Abschnitt von:

GS --> 3300 - 4900
Item LV. --> 213 - 219

Die Steigerung auf seitens GS ist: 	200 / 300 / 200 / 500 / 400
Die Steigerung auf seiten Item: ist: 	6 / 7 /	6 / 13 / 13

Bei den Punkten 1-3 kann man sagen 1 ItemLV PUnkt = 33.3- GS Punkte
Bei den Punkten 4-5 sieht man aber das 1 ItemLV Punkt = 38.461 Punkte ausmacht und bei letztem dann nur noch 30.769

Die Skallierung allein in der Tabelle ist ja schon ein widerspruch weil sie Mathematisch gar nicht Linerar ist. Der Item Lv steiger nicht Linear zur GS Skallierung sondern sehr komplex und überhaupt nicht Linear.

*Und jetzt ist noch die Sache vorhanden das der GS irgendwie ab dem Item Lv rechnet? *

Also diese Punktzahl ist für mich einfach nicht Aussagend darüber wie gut ein Char wirklich ist, weil sie ja nicht mal gut rechnet.

_*Das man mit GS mehr herausfinden kann. Das ist möglich aber das kann man mit 2min mehr aufwand auch in der Armory*_


----------



## Dachs_Hell (26. Februar 2010)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Gerne. Ich beantworte jetzt erst mal 1-3 danach kommt Text, da ich aber zur Zeit an der Uni bin kann ich nur 1/2-wegs überzeugend Posten da ich keine Zahlen usw. im Kopf habe.
> http://www.buffed.de...ost__p__2461322 les sonst einfach mal meinen Post hier.
> 
> ..............................
> ...



/sign 

Mehr kann man nicht sagen Blizz killt dieses AddOn


----------



## Roxsy (26. Februar 2010)

Sollte sich halt mal wer hinsetzen und nen Skillscore programmieren der dann zB daten ausliest und speichert wie,wielang brauch der spieler durchschnittlich um aus voidzonen zu gehn ,durchnittsdps der letzten 10 raidbossfigths usw.Aber Gearscore sagt ja nur aus das du paar gute teile erwürfelt hast und nicht ob du jedesmal derjenige warst der vor der Lootvergabe postet,Pls erst rezzen...in diesem Sinne igno GS.


----------



## Stevesteel (26. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Steel (deine Argument sind einwandfrei) es geht ja nicht um die Leute die es verstanden haben unabhängig ihrer Meinung. sondern um die die jegliches vorgebrachtes Argument für sich benutzen um sich in ihrer MEinung zu bestärkten, ohne einmal wirklich über das Tool nachzudenken. Das Ende vom Lied: GS Vorstellungen die jegliche Bodenhaftung verloren haben. bis hin zu so Aussagen 4k gs = nicht critimmun usw... und wie schon an anderer Stelle von mir vorgetragen, was jedoch Schopenhauer zum Opfer fiel, daß liegt nicht am Addon, sondern das Problem sitzt zwischen Monitor und Schreibtischstuhl - udn das war schon vor GS so (GS hat es nur verstärkt und verdeutlicht)



ok, da gebe ich dir uneingeschränkt Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zarix (26. Februar 2010)

Hundaril schrieb:


> Muss ich dir teilweise recht geben, die Zahl alleine ist nicht in vollem Maße Aussagekräftig. Als ich es das letzte mal benutzt habe hatten Furorkrieger einen unverschämt hohen gearscore, da Zweihandwaffen gut GS geben. Kp ob das immernoch so ist.
> Außerdem hilf das ganze gear nix, wenn der DK AP+Bewe in nen Roten Sockel packt oder der Vergelter ArmPen sockelt^^ Sowas wird leider nicht berücksichtigt




fail nen krieger mit 2x 2handwaffen hat weniger gs als nen krieger mit 1x zweihandwaffe


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Februar 2010)

Chathpt schrieb:


> ich find gearscore toll...
> 
> mit dem addon lässt sich prima die weizen (casuals, lowies, noskiller) von der spreu trennen (raider, geskillte spieler)..... mehr nicht
> 
> ohne gearscore gäbs keinen status mehr, dann würde nichmehr auffallen wer n gutes equip hat und wer schlechteres equip hat... ich meine wie sonst hat man denn respekt vor jemandem?....



ahaaaa du willst also casuals, lowies und noskiller in deinem Raid haben und die Raider und Geskillten Spieler raus? interessant.


----------



## Shaila (27. Februar 2010)

Willkommen in der neuen Generation WoW.

(Ja, ich schreibe das jetzt unter jeden dieser glänzenden Threads, also spart euch die Flames)


----------



## Nexilein (27. Februar 2010)

zarix schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> viele überschätzen sich einfach mit ihren Skill. Ich mein wer schon Probleme bekommt 5 k gs zusammen zubekommen der wird auch in pdk 10/25 icc 10/25 Probleme bekommen.



Da dreht sich mir ehrlich gesagt der Magen um... Warum sollte ich einen Gearscore von 5k für PDK zusammenbekommen? Die ersten 4 ICC Bosse sind gut mit einem Gearscore von 4,7k+ zu machen...


----------



## Dryadris (27. Februar 2010)

Gearscore wurde für die Sorte von Spieler geschaffen die mit Begriffen wie Max Avoid, Dodge, Parry, Hitcap, Zaubermacht etc nichts anfangen können, geschweige denn sie zur Einschätzung eines Spielers umsetzen können. Wurde früher ein Tank noch nach seinen Avoidwerten gefragt um einschätzen zu können ob er den Boss tanken kann, wird heute auf GS geschaut, der genau 0 aussagt. Was bringt mir ein Tank mit einem hohen Gearscore, der aber einen Ausweichwert von 'nicht vorhanden' hat, wenn der Boss aber hohe Ausweichwerte fordert? Was bringt mir ein Heiler mit einem hohen GS, der aber seine wichtigsten Stats nicht im Kopf hat und nach 2min Kampf oom dasteht? Was bringt mir ein DD mit hohem GS, der aber mit 2% Trefferwertung im Raid steht? 
GS bewirkt nur, dass die Spieler auf hohe Itemlevel schauen, aber nicht mehr darauf, ob es ihnen wirklich etwas bringt. 

Leonalis hat zb das perfekte Beispiel mit den Tanktrinkets angebracht. Tanks die mit der Krabbe rumrennen werden von vielen nur müde belächelt weil sie haben ja das Marken-Trinket aus ICC mit der ach so tollen Ausdauer und das hat ja einen viel höheren Itemlevel, das muss einfach besser sein. Aber schon die ersten Bosse zeigen, wer wirklich Ahnung von seinem Char hat.

So viele Spieler jammern dass WOW zu einfach geworden sei, aber wenn man ihnen anstelle von DPS/GS einfach mal die wichtigsten Stats des Chars nennt, ist doch der Großteil der Spieler bereits überfordert weil es ihm zu schwer ist. Der kleine Rest der es umsetzen kann spielt entweder seit Classic oder hat sich mit den anderen Klassen beschäftigt.


----------



## Leonalis (28. Februar 2010)

Da fand ich ja grad noch ein Comic dazu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azshara_Luno (26. März 2010)

GearScore ist ein Addon, das irgendwer geschrieben hat, ob diese Person nun Ahnung von ALLEN Klassen hat sei einmal dahingestellt.

Es ist mit EXTREM hohem Aufwand verbunden ein Addon zu schreiben, welches Ausrüstung, Spielweise und Skillung befriedigend berücksichtigt (die Spielweise ist recht gut mit Statistiken erfassbar, die das Addon selbst erstellen müsste).
Also hat es sich der Programmierer einfacher gemacht: Ich nehme eine X-Beliebige Formel und berechne irgendwie eine Zahl (am besten schön hoch, weil wer will schon ne Bewertung von 15 haben?). Ich beachte noch grob ob eine Klasse ein Attribut generell gebrauchen kann oder nicht (Ele-Schami + Willenskraft = Doof), das gibt dann einen Modifier (+ oder - x-Prozent). Beachtet wird natürlich nicht der Specc. 
Ich brauche mit meinem Meuchelnschurken absolut keine Rüstungsdurchschlagwertung im PvE. Aber diese würde mir im GearScore Addon einige + Prozente geben.


Was sagt GS aus (die Zahl, nicht die hilfreichen Funktionen im Addon)?

Die Zahl gibt einen GROBEN Richtwert wie hochwertig die Ausrüstung des Spielers ist. In der Regel spielen da + oder - 500 GS keine Rolle.


Was löst die GS-Zahl bei Spielern aus?
Ein Bekannter ersetzt Items, die er hat generell mit irgendwelchen mit höherem GS. Was hat er davon? 2 Trinkets, die man anklicken muss und die er nie anklickt unter Umständen Tempowertung, die er gar nicht brauch usw.
Auch ich bin teilweise dieser blöden Zahl verfallen gewesen. Ich weiß, mein Mutilate-Rogue brauch Tempowertung, ich hatte 2x Eingesponnener Tod aus Naxx25er, das sind Top Mutilate Dolche, haben aber nur Itemlvl 213 bzw irgend nen niedrigen GS.
Was droppt einmal zufällig in der Seelenschmiede? Irgendnen Popel-Dolch mit Itemlvl 232, drauf gewürfelt, gekriegt, angelegt, 1x Eingesponnener Tod entzaubert. Was hatte ich davon? Mehr GS, weniger Tempowertung, mehr Rüstungsdurchschlag und insgesamt weniger Schaden. DANKE! Das hat mir wenigstens die Augen geöffnet.
Natürlich wird mit dem GS-Wert geprotzt.

Aber hohes GS muss nicht auch gleich viel Schaden im Bosskampf bedeuten.
Ich selbst hab nur 5050er GS mitm Rogue (brauchbares für Meucheln Specc is leider selten, aber ich hab dafür mehr Geduld), war damit der absolute "Lowie" im Tora10er Random (~5500 Durchschnitts GS).
Dafür war ich im Bossschaden auf Platz 2 mit 6,5k DPS nach ner Feral-Katze mit 7kDPS un 5,6k GS.
Genausowenig sagt mir GS ob ein Mage auf ZM oder Tempo wert gelegt hat. ZM = mehr Zauberschaden, langsame Castzeit. Tempo = mehr Einzelzauber, höhere "Bewegungsfreiheit" (dafür Mana schneller leer)


Und wenn dann mal ein Spieler weiß (weil er irgendwo ne Skillung kopiert hat und die Prio-Liste abgeschrieben hat) was er tun muss um Schaden zu machen, woher kommt sein DPS-Wert?
Klaro, selfbuffed von ner Bossattrappe. Das sagt mir natürlich nichts über sein Schaden im Raid.

Raidbuffed ist natürlich immer mehr Schaden als an der Bossatrappe, vorausgesetzt man kann still stehen und seine Prio-Liste abarbeiten.

Das allerbeste an der Gearscorezahl und der zweiten Geschlechtsteilvergrößerung DPS von Bossattrappe, dass sie die eigentliche Raidtaktik völlig ignorieren und nur Dinge tun, die ihren DPS-Wert steigern.

z.B. Arkanmage macht während der Flugphase von Ony Schaden auf die Adds mit Blizzard. Klasse Leistung. Ony bleibt oben. Heilern un Mana-DDs gehen OOM --> Wipe


Wie erkennt man nun Leute, die man in seinen RandomRaid einladen kann, so dass der Boss liegt?

Gar nicht. Zumindest nicht via Chat, nochviel weniger über DPS und GS-Wert.
Man muss kurz mit den Leuten reden, rausfinden ob sie fixiert auf DPS oder GS sind, wenn ja: kein invite!

Naja um nochmal auf das GS-Addon einzugehen:

-Der GS-Wert sagt dir nur GROB über den Daumen ungefähr ob der Schaden/die Heilung/der Aggroaufbau von dem Spieler für einen Raid reicht. Es werden keine Ausnahmen, kein Spielverhalten berücksichtigt. D.h.: Man weiß, dass ein Tank mit 3,5k GS wohl kaum ICC10er Tanken kann, weil er nie und nimmer die Aggro halten wird. Es sagt NICHT aus, dass ein Tank mit 5k GS weniger Aggro aufbaut als ein Tank mit 5,1k GS.

-Das GS-Addon hat nützliche Tooltipps und übersichten! z.B. /gs --> Char anklicken --> Tanking --> UNDER DEFENCE CAP = nicht Critimmun (mal vorausgesetzt, dass der Programmierer kein Mist gebaut hat, das ist ja auch nur irgendwer)
oder Raiderfahrungen, oder ob Sockel/Verzauberungen fehlen. 

Und nochmal kurz zu den "DPS"Werten die man zugeflüstert bekommt:

- Jeder wird entweder seinen jemals gefahrenen Spitzenwert (WUHUUUUUUU 20k DPS weil: 50 Mobs mit je 3k Life mit Dolchfächer bearbeitet) posten oder den Wert der Attrappe.
Das sagt NICHTS aus wieviel Schaden diese Person im Raid machen wird. Muss der Rogue ständig das Ziel wechseln hat er enorme DPS - Einbrüche (z.B. bei Emalon auf den überladenen Sturmwächter wechseln).
Auch wenn der Mage nach jedem Zauber 10m durch die Gegend laufen muss hat er nen Einbruch im Schaden.

-Auch beim DPS-Wert gilt: GROBER Richtwert. Klar gibt es DPS/HEal/Aggro-Schwellen ab denen ein ICC 25er oder ein Naxx10er nicht mehr möglich sind. Aber oft ist es egal ob der eine DD "nur" 3k DPS fährt, wenn ein anderer es auf 7k schafft (ich rede von keiner speziellen Instanz).


und generell:

DPS = sehr grober Richtwert
GS = sehr grober Richtwert über die Qualität des Equips (nicht über richtiges Equip)

Wer sein Gehirn nicht einsetzen kann und sich blind auf Zahlen verlässt der hat keine Ahnung. Der ist auch kein Noob, der ist einfach nur Dumm! Und leider Gottes sind das erfahrungsgemäß ca. 65-80% der Spieler auf einem Server.

Es ist einfach zu einfach. Aber nur weil etwas logisch klingt oder gut aussieht, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es die gesamte oder überhaupt eine Wahrheit wiederspiegelt.


Gehirn > DPS > GS! (größer als!)


Ich meine folgender Satz ist in sich schlüssig: "Wärme dehnt Dinge aus, deshalb sind die Tage im Sommer länger"


Trifft aber nicht auf die Wahrheit zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Raid-Grundregeln

-GS/DPS Fixierte (meist Flamer) kicken.
-Vor jedem Boss 2x Rdy Check
-Vor jedem Boss den Bosskampf kurz erklären (Geübte Leute vergessen Dinge (z.B. Grüne Flamme, Jaraxxus, PDK, Rückwärtsschritt jede Sekunde!!!) Andere trauen sich nicht zu sagen, dass sie keine Ahnung vom Boss haben)
-Plündermeister mit Gehirn gegen Ninjalooter


Und: Ich kann es nicht oft genug sagen, auch wenn es anstrengend ist:

Benutzt euer eigenes Gehirn! Glaubt nicht alles was ihr lest! Seht Dinge, die euch irgendwer erzählt kritisch! Auch ich bin irgendwer! Und auch diesen Post sollt ihr kritisch betrachen!


Viele Grüße und eine gute Nacht.

Luno/Azshara


----------



## EisblockError (26. März 2010)

omg das der Thread immernoch nicht zu ist o.O?




ich meine eigentlich sollte hier niemand mehr schreiben, das dürfte eigentlich schon geklärt sein

EDIT: Je mehr ich vom Thread lese destso mehr verliere ich den glauben an die Menschheit, wie man wegen soetwas banalem Diskutieren kann...

Und in letzer Zeit kommen keine wirklichen, auf GS bezogenen, argumente.

Ich glaube in diesem Thread geht es weniger um das AddOn selbst, als um Skill >< Equip


Edit2: und da kann ich nicht verstehen was es da zu argumentieren gibt, ich tippe einfach darauf das hier keine richtig guten Spieler posten, egal was sie sagen aber einen wirklichen pro juckt es nicht im geringsten, erstens hat er einen hohen GS und 2. weis er wo die Vor-und Nachteile des AddOns liegen,
und scheinbar im gegensatz zu euch wie man es einsetzt.


Echt ey, hab nochnie sowas engstirniges erlebt wie die User hier teilweise, wenigstens werden die letzen Posts immer besser.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (26. März 2010)

Nu kann man davon halten was man will... aber fakt ist einfach das es nicht das alleinige kriterium sein sollte um darüber zu entscheiden ob wer mitgenommen wird oder nicht. wenn ich nen raid plane gebe ich zwar keinen min. GS an, schaue aber trotzdem kurz drauf bei jedem der sich meldet. im anschluss sehe ich mir dann fix die rüssi an die anliegt und er bekommt nen inv. ich würde keine der beiden methoden (rüssi anschauen und GS checken) als alleiniges entscheidungsmittel wählen. da man seinen gs mit crap pushen kann und da es nur sehr wenig bis nichts über vz oder sockelungen aussagt. nur hilft mir der gs schon von vornherein dabei zu selektieren. wenn sich ein 80er pala tank mit nem gs von 2380 für icc nhc meldet dann weiß ich mit ziemlicher sicherheit das er da nix verloren hat. dann sollte man es den leuten aber sagen und ihnen unter umständen erklären wie sie am besten skillen, welche werte sinnvoll für sie sind oder einfach wo sie die rüssi herbekommen. denn es soll leute geben die nich mit t10 auf den server geportet wurden und einfach keinen plan haben wo sie was für wie viel bekommen^^ und die leute nicht noch flamen weil sie ja solche kackboons und noobs sind... sowas ist unter aller würde. ich käm mir selbst lächerlich vor wenn ich wen für reine unwissenheit im /2 flamen würde... jeder fing mal an und jeder hat mal dumme fragen gestellt...


----------



## Redfinn (26. März 2010)

Wenn man gearscore richtig nutzt finde ich es gar nicht so schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich nutze es dazu mir in Raids die Leute anzuschauen und lach mir nen Ast wenn ich trotz schlechterem GS nen höhren gesammtschaden fahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss dazu sagen das ich nur DD´ler spiele Hexer, DK und Paladin second skill nicht vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genauso nehm ich es aber auch als herausforderung wenn einer mit schlechterm Gearscore mehr schaden macht, dann ist mein interesse geweckt und ich frag nach wie er seine rota spielt etc. weil dann kann ich ja auch noch mehr rausholen und so fehler in der spielweise ausmerzen. Und dafür finde ich gearscore gut. Ferner ist mir in der Gruppe aber ein Tank liebr der GS 3000 hat und die Aggro halten kann als einer der 5.900 hat und dem jeder mob abhaut. Bei den DDlern mach ich erst dann ne Bemerkung wenn ich sehe das einer reinspaziert kommt mit dem dollsten Equip und dann gerade mal 1,5k DPS fährt dann nehm ich lieber schlecht euiptere leute die spielen können. Gearscore ist eine vergleichsmöglichkeit und kein Auswahlkriterium. Letztens erst so einen dollen DK tank erlebt war selbst Random mit DK unterwegs der derzeit so 4980 rum hat (arbeite erst seid einer woche dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )es war in PDC Hero und ich wunder mich das der Tank dauernd zusammeklappt trotz GS 56irgendwas, bei genauerer betrachtung seh ich dann das er Gladi rüssi trägt *kopfkratz* erwartet der die Horde als gegner ???? Schmunzel als er dann aber den heal kicken wollte hab ich ihn dann mal gefragt was der scheiss soll und wech war er und ward nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## Leviathan666 (26. März 2010)

Vielen Dank für's Ausgraben. Endlich war mal Ruhe im Karton.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (26. März 2010)

Du musst deine Wurst auch überall hinlegen was? Wenns dir nich passt dann klick es halt nich an... Niemand ausser den Stimmen in deinem Kopf zwingt dich das hier zu lesen und dein Geltungsdrang zwingt dich zu Antworten... Such dir Hilfe...


----------



## Hiliboy (26. März 2010)

Krass, wieso alte Threads immer zum flamen benutzt werden..
Zur Info: Gearscore wird immernoch als Mettlatte benutzt...es ist immernoch für Leute ohne Gear bescheuert...es misst immernoch keinen Skill...für Leute mit Gear ist es toll....auch wenn sie kein Gear haben.


----------



## Hiliboy (26. März 2010)

>.< Wieso immer morgens um halb 5 die drecks doppel posts?


----------



## Marruki (26. März 2010)

Es gab mal nen Addon für Skill und Sozialekompetenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das nannte sich PlayRate oder so. Damit konntest du nach oder während jeder Instanz/Gruppe einen Spieler von 1-10 nach Spielfähigkeit und nach sozialer Kompetenz bewerten. Klar kam es hier auf die Willkür einzeller an, aber ich glaub das hätte sich irgendwann empirisch bereinigt ... FRÜHER! Heute würde das net gehen... viel zu viele Gehirn- und Lesekrüppel unterwegs.

Zum einem sollte man wenn man sich ein Addon runterläd auch durchlesen was das denn so macht und "noch" alles kann. Das bei Gearscore ne liste für GS-Raid-Empfehlungen dabei ist weiß glaub auch kaum einer. Diese zeigt dir sofort das die LFG GS 5000 Leute, keine Ahnung haben. Oder, dass das neue Gearscore dir anzeigt wie weit ein Spieler mit irgendem Raidconten ist und wie oft er dort welchen Boss gelegt hat. Oder nebenbei für den eigenbedarf ob du irgendwelche Softcaps übersockelt hast oder noch angehen musst. 

Wenn ich die verantwortung habe auf die Schnelle nen Spieler für meine Gruppe, Raid, Stammgruppe oder sonst was zu finden. Verschaff ich mir mit GS nen "schnellen überblick" (hier steckt das Wort "Überblick" im Satz). Wenn ihr mehr infos haben will schau ich auf wow-heroes.com.

Was man wirklich nicht vergessen sollte das PvP Items prinzipiell nen höheren Itmlvl haben und den GS verfälschen, oder das es viele Trinkets gibt, grad von Festtagen die weitbesser als Marken-Trinkets sind. 
Um das ganz noch auf die Spitze zu treiben kann man GS mit Recount kombinieren dort ergibt sich dann, falls man in der Lage ist umzublättern ein Quotient zwischen Gear und DMG - gibt einen erste aussage ob der jenige mit seinem ach so tollen GS auch den entsprechenden Schaden macht. Aber Mein Recount zeigt mir eher an wer hier im Raid oder Gruppe "Unterbrecher" ist oder wie "aktiv" jemand im Raid ist und nicht wer den längsten hat. Somit kann man die AFK-Ninja, 2-Tasten Roller mit ihrem Tröflzich GS schnell entlarven.


zum Schluss, wenn mich jemand ablehnt und mir ne ClugShic0ring ne Ansage über minimum GS hält, bin ich froh das ich net mitgegangen bin ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(es ist 5Uhr morgens, meine Autokorrektur schläft schon)


----------



## Blutzicke (26. März 2010)

Ach mein Gott GearScore... nu ja, so schlimm finde ich das Tool garnicht. Man muß es nur ähnlich wie Recount lesen können. Ein Beispiel: diesen Mittwoch bei Toralon in AK25. Ein Jäger liegt nach dem Fight mit Abstand auf Platz 1 mit mehr als 11k+ DPS. Schlichte Gemüter würden jetzt sagen Wow, geiler Dämätsch, der kann was. Aber man mußte nur mit der Maus auf seinen Balken gehen und konnte sehen, daß der Jäger von Anfang bis Ende nur strunzdumm auf den Boss geknüppelt hat und nicht ein einziges Mal auf ne Kugel gegangen ist... also eigentlich ein absolut schlechter Spieler ohne minimales Teamplay war. Genauso ist GearScore nur ein Werkzeug, was man mit Brain1.0 habhaben sollte. Bin ich darauf fixiert, kann es sehr schnell in die Hosen gehen und ich habe um mich ne Horde Idioten versammelt, die jeden Itemmüll tragen, nur um per Itemlevel weit oben im Ranking zu stehen. Aber z.B. in Hero-Ini, wo mittlerweile schon die Zeit für'n Hallo fehlt, hilft es mir z.B. als DD mit einem MouseOver auf den Tank sofort abzuschätzen, in wieweit ich in die Vollen gehen kann. Hat der Tank nen GS von 4xxx oder darunter, starte ich piano. Kratzt der Tank dagegen an der 6k-Marke, kann ich Vollgas geben... Ich denke, so sollte man dieses Tool benutzen. Für genaueres Abschätzen eines Spieler hilft sowieso nur Armory + Klassen-/Skillungskenntnis + gesammelte Erfahrungen in diversen Raids über diesen Spieler. Aber das weiß ja eh jeder, oder?


----------



## WR^Velvet (26. März 2010)

Ich finde GS bringt einen sinnvollen ersten Einblick wie gut das Equip eines Spielers ist.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Der Gearscore beinhaltet weder Verzauberungen, Sockelungen, Ini/Bosskenntnisse noch wie der Spieler mit seinem Char umgehen kann.
Sicher macht es wenig Sinn einen Spieler mit nem 3000er GS durch ICC zu ziehen, denn mehr wäre es bei diesem GS nicht wirklich.
Darüber sind sich sicher alle einig. Dennoch würde ich nicht soweit gehen und sagen nur Leute mit GS 5400+.
Wie schon andere geschrieben haben gibt es gerade beim Schmuck hochwertige Items welche besser sind als manch 232er crap.
In HCs habe ich meißt mit Gruppen die weniger gut Equiped sind mehr Spaß und weniger probs als mit 5k+ Gruppen welche nur schnell durch wollen.
Gearscore ist für mich kein nutzloses Addon. Vielmehr wird es von den meißten Spielern einfach falsch verstanden.


----------



## Nicolanda (26. März 2010)

Ich finde Gear Score ist ein gutes addon. so kann man auswählen ob man jetzt einen mit 4000 gear score mitnehmen wil in ak25 z.B oder so^^ Für T10,5 finde ich sollte man schon ein gutes Grundequip aufweisen. Ich hab 5878 mitn hexer^^


MFG


----------



## Löx1 (26. März 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Randomraid aufbaut find ich das Addon nicht schlecht um sich ungefähr ein Bild über die Ausrüstung der Leute zu machne die mitwollen. Denn wenn das Gear einfach zu schlecht ist hilft halt auch kein Skill der Welt mehr



FALSCH

ob nun 4K oder 5K ... wenn die Person ZOCKEN KANN reißt die im Raid mehr raus als jeder Affe der einfach den ganzen Tag RND-Heros geht und sich das Equip holt und einfach ABSOLUT KEINEN PLAN von seiner Klasse oder von einem Raid allgemein hat.

nach dem Motto "DPS STOP" ..."hääää? Nuke Nuke? ... wieso DPS stopp +blödguck+ NUKE NUKE .... AGGRO > Bos dreht sich um > Cleve > Wipe"
fiktives beispiel ^^ (wird aber sicher scho vorgekommen sein) > fortsetzung der Blamage: alle selbsternannten "PRO-Gamer" leaven den Raid ...


Back 2 topic: das Addon ist an Sich eine ganz gute Sache um den Equipstand der Spieler zu vergleichen und ggf Hilfestellungen zu geben wenn z.b. jemand mit 500Mehr GS weitaus weniger DPS fährt ...

das war auch ursprünglich der Sinn dieses Addons ..... dasses so verkommt ist ALLEINE die Schuld der Commiunity ... die Leute die immer's große mowl haben vonwegen "lol nur 4,6K Gearscore ... go away" sind meistens DIE Noobs die zu Zeiten von WoW Classic (ja ich weiß ich fang auch damit an) noch im Sandkasten gesessen haben und kleine Sandburgen mit ihrer Captain Future Action Figur mit Sprachfunktion mit den Worten "CAPTAAAAAAAAAAAIN FUTUREEEEEEEEEEEE " kaputt gemacht haben

so sehen jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen aus ... ich kenne NIEMANDEN der Classic WoW Aktiv war und auch nur einen Furz auf den GS setzt (is natürlich klar dass man ICC keinen mit 3K GS mitnimmt ) aber im Allgemeinen is das schon so



Edit:
Vote für Blizzard eigenes Addon SKILLSCORE das generell das gleiche macht wie Gearscore ABER sowohl Verzauberungen / Sockel etc UND VORALLEM Raiderfolge des ACCOUNTS (nicht des Chars) mit einberechnet bzw anzeigt ich glaub wenn da steht z.b. BC: Illidan Try: 50 Kills: 13 (beispiel) das zeigt schon dass die person was vom Raiden versteht und auch weiß was es heißt auf progress zu Raiden


----------



## Blutzicke (26. März 2010)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> Ich finde Gear Score ist ein gutes addon. so kann man auswählen ob man jetzt einen mit 4000 gear score mitnehmen wil in ak25 z.B oder so^^ Für T10,5 finde ich sollte man schon ein gutes Grundequip aufweisen. Ich hab 5878 mitn hexer^^
> 
> 
> MFG



Genau da finde ich Gearscore wiederum problematisch. Warum soll man nicht einen Prozentsatz 'low'-equipter Leute mit in Archavons Kammer nehmen? Die Kammer besteht ja nicht nur aus Toralon. Da gibt es ja auch 3 andere Bosse, die attraktives Loot für die Lowies abwerfen. Ich meine mit halbwegs gut equipten und fähigen Leuten (mix aus icc10/25-, pd(o)k-zeug) haben wir den Laden mit 16 man leer geräumt. Da kann man auch ein paar Lowies schon verkraften, die sonst nie ne Chance haben sich über AK zu equipen, bevor sie nicht pdk25 gelaufen sind, was wiederum AK ad absurdum führen würde...


----------



## Bullzyi (26. März 2010)

anstadt zu heulen, holt euch das drecks EQ...

es haben nur die Gimps etwas gegen Gearscore ... für andere ist es ein Segen eben diese Mitläufer die in der regel eh für kaum was zu gebrauchen sind schnell zu erkennen... das diesergearscore wahn aber gs > effektivität der Stats geht finde ich auch nicht okay. PvP gear sollte z.b auch sehr viel weniger Punkte geben, so schleichen sich einige noch in nen high end raid damit..

i love gs, wer selber raid baut, weis was ich meine ...


----------



## DeusExMachina (26. März 2010)

gott sei dank ist alleria noch von gs weitesgehend verschont... mal ehrlich, wer dieses addon benutzt um nen raid aufzustellen hat von dem game keine ahnung. gut ok um manche vollpfosten gleich mal auszusortieren wenn im chat steht "lfm icc25 bitte mit equip und erfahrung" und sich dann grün oder blau equipte leute melden, kann es hilfreich sein... aber überboten wird das ganze dann wenn man liest "lfg icc25 mache 12k dps" rofl^^ 
lange rede kurzer sinn... gs braucht man nicht und solche pappenheimer kennt man mittlerweile... gl hf


----------



## Kyanora (26. März 2010)

Naja ist das egal. Ich raide persönlich nicht mehr wegen solchen bekloppten Ansichten. Unter 5k nehmen wir dich nicht mit. Das ist alles bloß Schwachsinn! 

Führt euch mal vor Augen dass Menschen gegen die 3 Klassen Gesellschaften sind und ihr seid dabei die in Wow einzuführen!? 

Wie sollen schwache Spieler denn besser werden, wenn sie die Möglichkeit dafür nicht bekommen? 

Vielleicht auch mal an die frische Luft gehen und für die Schule lernen etc. statt den ganzen Tag nur vor der Kiste zu hocken 
und sein Leben zu verschwenden und drüber zu streiten wer mehr Schaden macht und wer bessere Pixel Klamotten anhat.


----------



## Mamaburli (26. März 2010)

Ganz klar, Skill geht vor Gear das ist vollkommen richtig.

Nur man muss auch bedenken, auch wenn man skill hat braucht man trotz
allerdem noch immer ein Grundequip um seine dps ausreichend ausschöpfen zu
können. Denn da kann man noch so der Pro sein, ohne das richtige Equip wird
man in gewissen Schlachtzügen bzw. Instanzen nicht gern gesehen.
Gearscore ist was gutes und Leute die flamen wegen sowas sind nur zu 
faul ihr Equip langsam per Heros, bzw. herstellen lassen hochzupushen.
Man kann nicht von Anfang an überall mitmischen....checkt das


----------



## Blutzicke (26. März 2010)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Gearscore...
> 
> Jeder Depp läuft mit T9 rum und kriegt trotzdem Probleme 2k DPS zu fahren. Equip kriegt man hinterher geschmissen, aber seinen Char ordendlich zu spielen kriegt kaum einer hin.



Und? Gegenbeispiel gefällig: Ein guter Spieler kann seinen Char noch so gut beherrschen und das letzte rausquetschen. Er bringt trotzdem mit Itemlevel 232 (PDK10er Niveau) nicht die Leistung, die für einen Saurfang oder Fauldarm in ICC25 gefordert wird...weder als Heiler, noch als DD und schon garnicht als Tank. Sowas kann man mit Gearscore&Co. dann auch getrost aussortieren. Der hat dann gefälligst erstmal PDK25 zu laufen und dann ICC10er Equip zu erfarmen. 

Da kannst du sagen, was du willst, aber WoW hat wie Diablo das simple Prinzip: 
Dein Char wird stärker durch Equip und zwar NUR durch Equip. 

Da kannste nicht daherkommen und behaupten, ein Maß für die potentielle Leistungsfähigkeit sei in so einer Spielwelt totaler Crap. WoW heißt nunmal:
Gear >>>>>Skill (natürlich immer unter der Vorraussetzung, daß der Spieler hinter dem Char halbwegs weiß, was er tut)


----------



## Iumi (26. März 2010)

Olol ich hab 6028gs ich habn großen peniz!!!11


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (26. März 2010)

Aua...


----------



## Illsen (26. März 2010)

Auch wenn ich die Gefahr laufe mich zu widerholen:

Gearscore ist die einzige Möglichkeit für Random Raidleader sich ein Bild über die Ausrüstung eines Spielers zu machen ohne 5 Std Equipcheck in Dalaran zu machen für ne Stunde PDK 25er.

Movement und Skill bewertet dieses Add On natürlich nicht. Nur, habt ihr da Wahl zwischen einem Random (ein Spieler bei dem man keine Ahnung hat, wieviel Skill dieser hat) mit gutem Equip oder einem Random mit schlechtem Gear, wen würdet ihr wählen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Raid Situation ist nun mal nicht mehr die Selbe wie zu Classic und BC Zeiten.
Dort ist man höchstens noch mit Twinks raiden gegangen, im allgemeinen mit Leuten die man aus Mainraids kannte.

GS erfüllt absolut seinen Zweck, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Fedaykin (26. März 2010)

Illsen schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich die Gefahr laufe mich zu widerholen:
> 
> Gearscore ist die einzige Möglichkeit für Random Raidleader sich ein Bild über die Ausrüstung eines Spielers zu machen ohne 5 Std Equipcheck in Dalaran zu machen für ne Stunde PDK 25er.
> 
> ...



Zu deiner Frage:

Um es noch einmal mit den Worten des grandiosen Detlefs auszudrücken: Ich scheiß auf Gearscore....und Winkel natürlich (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zYlD-8Q1Iw)

Wen ich wählen würde? Ich hätte vorher bereits meine Entscheidung getroffen.

Jeder soll so spielen wie er will. Ihr nutzt gerne Gearscore, bitte, dann macht das. Aber zu behaupten es wäre die einzige Möglichkeit eines RL sich ein Bild über die Ausrüstung eines Spielers zu machen? Unsinn. Kompletter Unsinn.

Nehmen wir einen Hexenmeister in komplettem T10. Dieser tolle Hexenmeister hat mit seinen Gegenständen einen GS von OVER9000...und einen ILevel von mind. 500. Du würdest den direkt einpacken. Na klar, hat ja auch ein super Equip. Schade nur, dass dir nicht aufgefallen ist, dass der liebe Hexenmeister in jedem Sockelplatz einen grünen Stein hat. Oder garkeinen, oder nur Crit-Sockel. Geschweige denn die Verzauberungen...wenn er ünberhaupt welche hat. Ups, und dann hast du natürlich auch noch nicht gesehen, dass es den Char erst seit zwei Monaten gibt...mensch...

Und nu? Na du hast dir einen Super-Gearscore.Typen geholt, der aber von seiner Klasse, seiner Skillung etc. nicht die leiseste Ahnung hat. Spitze!

Beim Movement und beim Skill hört es auf. Bei den Kleinigkeiten fängt es an. Benötigt man dafür 5 Stunden? Mitnichten. Es reicht ein schneller Blick ins Arsenal. Das reicht schon um festzustellen, dass man den 6000er GS Magier mit einer Frost-PvP Skillung nicht im Raid braucht.

Aber hauptsache GS stimmt, oder?

Also behaupte bitte nicht, dass GS die einzige Möglichkeit sei die einem RL bleibt um sich einen ersten Überblick zu verschaffen.

Was haben wir eigentlich alle vor GS gemacht? Ich glaube wir sind überhaupt nicht mehr losgezogen....ging ja auch garnicht mehr..tz tz tz

so long


----------



## Illsen (26. März 2010)

Oh man... was intressiert mich ob ein WL mit GS 5800 crit oder int sockelt, er fährt im normal Fall immer noch 1000 DPS mehr als ein WL mit Naxx Gear und perfekten Gems.
Und ich maße mir bestimmt nicht an über jede Klasse so genau bescheid zu wissen, um deren Skillung für gut/oder schlecht zu befinden.

Wohlgemerkt wir reden hier immer noch von PDK Raids. Wer ICC Random geht hat sowieso selber schuld, GS hin oder her


----------



## Mamaburli (26. März 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Zu deiner Frage:
> 
> Um es noch einmal mit den Worten des grandiosen Detlefs auszudrücken: Ich scheiß auf Gearscore....und Winkel natürlich (http://www.youtube.c...h?v=7zYlD-8Q1Iw)
> 
> ...





Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin hab ich auf meinem Realm noch nie einen Char gesehen der
T10 anhat mit grünen Steinen drin oder nicht einer verzauberung drauf. (ernsthaft)
Und was dieses Ebay-Char Ding angeht....der Charakterhandel blüht schon lange nicht
mehr so sehr wie früher. Also wenn du so einen in deinem Raid hast dann musst
du schon ziemliches Pech haben ganz ehrlich. Zu 85% ca. kann man immer nach dem Gearscore
gehen (meine Erfahrung)


----------



## Fedaykin (26. März 2010)

Illsen schrieb:


> Oh man... was intressiert mich ob ein WL mit GS 5800 crit oder int sockelt, er fährt im normal Fall immer noch 1000 DPS mehr als ein WL mit Naxx Gear und perfekten Gems.
> Und ich maße mir bestimmt nicht an über jede Klasse so genau bescheid zu wissen, um deren Skillung für gut/oder schlecht zu befinden.
> 
> Wohlgemerkt wir reden hier immer noch von PDK Raids. Wer ICC Random geht hat sowieso selber schuld, GS hin oder her




Nun gut. Du magst mich nicht verstehen. Is mir recht.

Es geht doch einzig und allein um eine Sache:

ein Spieler dem das Klassen- und ggf. auch Spielverständnis fehlt, kann noch so einen tollen Gearscore haben, wer wird scheitern. Er wird bei den Bossfigths Mist bauen und im schlimmsten Fall sogar einen oder mehrere Wipes verursachen.

Ich erinnere mich an einen ach so tollen Magier mit herausragendem Gearscore und super Item-Level. Leider hat dieser Magier es bei Lady Deathwhisper in keinster Weise für nötig gehalten zu entfluchen geschweige denn auf die Adds zu gehen. 

Und das war nur ein Beispiel, beliebig oft fortsetzbar und auch auf andere Instanzen kopierbar.

Es gibt zu viele Faktoren die du mit Gearscore nicht einmal im Ansatz abdeckst.

Und verlfixt noch eins: immer noch:

Du kannst nicht behaupten, dass GS die einzige Möglichkeit des RL sei sich einen schnellen Überblick über das Ausrüstungsniveau der Spieler zu verschaffen. Diese Aussage ist schlichtweg falsch!


----------



## Fedaykin (26. März 2010)

Mamaburli schrieb:


> Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin hab ich auf meinem Realm noch nie einen Char gesehen der
> T10 anhat mit grünen Steinen drin oder nicht einer verzauberung drauf. (ernsthaft)
> Und was dieses Ebay-Char Ding angeht....der Charakterhandel blüht schon lange nicht
> mehr so sehr wie früher. Also wenn du so einen in deinem Raid hast dann musst
> ...




Ach herrje. 
Die "grünen Sockel" waren ein Beispiel, wenn auch ein krasses. 

Nun verstanden?


----------



## Mamaburli (26. März 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ach herrje.
> Die "grünen Sockel" waren ein Beispiel, wenn auch ein krasses.
> 
> Nun verstanden?



Dann stell keine halbherzigen Behauptungen rein wenn
du dann nicht dazu stehst? oO

Naja, Gearscore ftw ^^


----------



## Iumi (26. März 2010)

LFM pdok25, Gearscore mind. 5.8k... W A S D ist egal, brauch nur dps!


----------



## Illsen (26. März 2010)

Dann erklär mir doch mal eben kurz wo ein frischer 80er der sich sein Gear über Hero Inis besorgt hat, die vielbesagte Erfahrung hernehmen soll?
Und btw: wo soll denn ein Spieler der frisch 80 ist und seit zwei Monaten zockt, seine Raid Erfahrung, Skill etc hernehmen?

Naxx geht kein Mensch mehr, in 5er Inis dropt besseres Gear. Ulduar ist zum größten Teil Random ein absoluter Alptraum und beim besten Willen nichts für frische 80er. Bleibt doch nur noch TanknSpank-PDK.

Wenn dir GS nicht passt, dann geh mit deiner Gilde raiden.


----------



## Iffadrim (26. März 2010)

ja so ist das mittlerweile in wow
für alles gibt es ein ich nenne es mal ganz krass "schwanz-o-meter"
für den schaden (recount)
für das equip ( GS)
für alles

und es macht das spiel echt kaputt, zumal die leute klar angesagt bekommen was sie wann zu tun haben (DBM)
nur die tasten, die müssen se noch selber drücken.

spielt mal ne weile aoc,
da muss man noch beobachten was passiert und richtig reagieren in den raids.
und gutes equipment, sprich t-sets erkennt man daran, dass man weiss wie sie heißen.

mittlerweile hab ich auch nimmer die zeit so viel zu spielen wie früher, udn bekomm dann auch dies und jenes aufs brot geschmiert.
war die tage bei einem ak 10 classrun dabei , den ein bekannter aufgestellt hat.
ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich rund ne woche nimmer gespielt hab.
kommentar danach war: wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass du so wenig schaden machst, hätte ich dich ned mitgenommen.
ich war als hexe dabei und kam auf 4k mit t9 und t10.

so was kotzt echt an.

mein acc läuft anfang april aus, und ich bin am überlegen ob ich es dann ned dabei belassen soll.


----------



## Illsen (26. März 2010)

ByeBye einen  4k DPS Hexer wird halt im Raidgeschehen niemand vermissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klehriker (26. März 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> *Es geht doch einzig und allein um eine Sache:*



Eigentlich nicht. Die von Dir angesprochene Sache hat nichts mit GearScore zu tun (und ich verfluche es trotzdem). Denn auch das Arsenal wird dem RL nicht verraten ob es sich beim Charakter um einen Movement-/TargetSwitching-Krüppel handelt. 

GearScore selbst ist kein schlechtes AddOn um sich schnell und auf kurzen Blick einen Überblick verschaffen zu können. Leider wird diese Systematik aber von vielen stark verallgemeinert und anders übertragen. So gibt es die einen, die völlig idiotische Trinkets (Trefferwertung bei bereits erreichtem Hitcap z.b.) anziehen nur um eine Anforderung für einen Raid zu erfüllen (oder sagen zu können, sie haben diesen oder jenen GS) und die anderen, die diese Forderung gar erst aufstellen. 

Aber so leid es mir tut und so sehr ich auf der anderen Seite GS verabscheue, so klar ist mir doch, dass es derzeit in WoW auch ohne Gearscore nicht anders wäre.


----------



## Heilbäumchen (26. März 2010)

Mamaburli schrieb:


> Dann stell keine halbherzigen Behauptungen rein wenn
> du dann nicht dazu stehst? oO
> 
> Naja, Gearscore ftw ^^




Man sollte sich mal vor Augen führen, dass man Beispiele zum Verständnis aller überspitzt darstellen kann. Das hat nix mit halbherzigen Behauptungen zu tun. Er hätte auch sagen können ein Hexer mit nem blauen Stein, aber dann wäre die Antwort gewesen, das sind doch nur 4 ZM mehr, das macht den Kohl auch nicht fett. Hätte den Punkt aber nicht so gut unterstrichen.

Du solltest vielleicht einmal versuchen zu abstrahieren, Beispiele sind zur Verallgemeinerung und Vereinfachung gedacht, sie sind Gleichnisse, und als solche nicht immer zu 100% wörtlich zu nehmen bzw. zu übertragen. 

Ich bitte Dich deshalb inständig Dir beim nächsten Reply einfach mal Gedanken über die Kernaussage zu machen und das Beispiel Beispeil sein zu lassen und wenn Du dich dazu nicht in der Lage fühlst lieber Mamaburli, ist es ganz sicher keine Schande auch mal nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Fedaykin (26. März 2010)

Zum Thema:

Und wieder ein Extrem.

Entweder rnd. mit GS oder nur Gilde? Auch das stimmt nicht. Man kann in angemessener Zeit (und damit meine ich keine 5 Stunden) einen rnd. Raid aufstellen, indem man sich die Spieler einfach mal im Arsenal anschaut und bei Bedarf Rückfragen zum Equip stellt. 

Deiner einer wird sich sicherlich fragen was so etwas bringt, GS geht doch viel schneller. Mag sein, dass es ein paar Minuten schneller geht. Aber hey, so haben auch weniger gut ausgerüstete Spieler die Möglichkeit eben schnell mitzukommen. Wieviele Spieler haben eine sechs monatige Pause hinter sich und wollen wieder voll durchstarten. Diesen Spielern fehtl sicherlich der entsprechende GS, aber wenn ich sehe, dass dieser Spieler ein Trinket von Yogg Saron trägt (welches in GS sicherlich keine große Bedeutung hat), weiß ich, dass dieser Spieler auf jeden Fall Yoggi bereits gesehen und auch gelegt hat. Ein Pluspunkt.

Wie einfach ist es heutzutage an gutes Equip zu kommen. Drei Wochen Marken farmen und schwupps ein GS von 5000+ ist erreicht. Sagt das etwas über den Spieler aus? Nein. Welchen Vorteil bringt mir ein kurzer Blick ins Arsenal und ein kurzer Wortwechsel mit dem Spieler (bei Bedarf natürlich)?

Nun, du siehst im Arsenal dasselbe was dir auch GS aufzeigt. Nur musst du selber mit deiner Maus über jeden Slot fahren....ein unmenschlicher Mehraufwand...ich weiß. Aber hey, nebenbei siehst du noch welche Erfolge der Spieler hat, wie er geskillt, gesockelt und verzaubert ist. Ein nicht zu verachtender Vorteil.

Und zum dritten:

Deine Aussage, dass ein RL sich einzig und allein über GS einen schnellen Überblick über das Equip verschaffen kann, ist falsch.

so long.

@Mamburli:

Ohje, in diesem Forum muss man jedem wirklich alles bis in das kleinste Detail vorkauen.

Ich wolte ein Extrem aufzeigen, damit hier in diesem Thread jeder weiß worauf ich hinaus will. That's it.


so long


----------



## Fedaykin (26. März 2010)

Illsen schrieb:


> ByeBye einen  4k DPS Hexer wird halt im Raidgeschehen niemand vermissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Auch diese Aussage finde ich sehr bedauerlich. Viel schlimmer noch, bei solchen Sätzen könnte man sich dafür schämen, dass man WoW spielt. Du bist leider ein Beispiel für die Sorte Spieler mit denen ich lieber nicht zusammenspielen möchte.

Einen 4k DPS Hexer wird niemand vermissen? Welch eine anmaßende Behauptung. 

Ein Spieler hat eine Pause gemacht, fängt wieder mit WoW an, findet sich nach und nach in seine Klasse wieder rein und fährt akzeptable 4k DPS. Und dann kommst du mit einer solche Aussage daher. Traurig, wirklich traurig.


----------



## Mamaburli (26. März 2010)

Heilbäumchen schrieb:


> Man sollte sich mal vor Augen führen, dass man Beispiele zum Verständnis aller überspitzt darstellen kann. Das hat nix mit halbherzigen Behauptungen zu tun. Er hätte auch sagen können ein Hexer mit nem blauen Stein, aber dann wäre die Antwort gewesen, das sind doch nur 4 ZM mehr, das macht den Kohl auch nicht fett. Hätte den Punkt aber nicht so gut unterstrichen.
> 
> Du solltest vielleicht einmal versuchen zu abstrahieren, Beispiele sind zur Verallgemeinerung und Vereinfachung gedacht, sie sind Gleichnisse, und als solche nicht immer zu 100% wörtlich zu nehmen bzw. zu übertragen.
> 
> Ich bitte Dich deshalb inständig Dir beim nächsten Reply einfach mal Gedanken über die Kernaussage zu machen und das Beispiel Beispeil sein zu lassen und wenn Du dich dazu nicht in der Lage fühlst lieber Mamaburli, ist es ganz sicher keine Schande auch mal nichts zu sagen.




Ist es bei einer Diskussion richtig nicht die 100prozentigen Fakten auf den Tisch zu legen 
um eine Verfälschung der gesamten Unterhaltung zu vermeiden? Wie soll
denn sonst eine effektive Wahrheit rauskommen bei einer Behauptung 
wenn man Sachen schlimmer Aussehen lässt als sie sind?
Ist es weil das Thema dann nicht mehr Wert wäre sich darüber aufzuregen? Eine 
andere Erklräung finde ich für deine Schilderung leider nicht.
Ich bin weiterhin für Fakten und nicht für hochgepushte fälschliche Behauptungen.

Dankesehr


----------



## Fedaykin (26. März 2010)

Mamaburli schrieb:


> Ist es bei einer Diskussion richtig nicht die 100prozentigen Fakten auf den Tisch zu legen
> um eine Verfälschung der gesamten Unterhaltung zu vermeiden? Wie soll
> denn sonst eine effektive Wahrheit rauskommen bei einer Behauptung
> wenn man Sachen schlimmer Aussehen lässt als sie sind?
> ...



*schaut sich verwundert um*

Hab ich irgendwas verpasst?

Hier werden seit 40 Seiten nichts anderes als Behauptungen aufgestellt. Und nun prangerst du eine überspitzte Darstellung an? Eine überspitzte Darstellung die gewählt wurde, um einen Sachverhalt für jeden hier Forum klar und verständlich darzustellen.

Meine Herren.... 

Tante Edit schrie ganz entsetzt:

Na dann müsste dir ja auch gegen den Strich gehen, dass ich in meinem Eingangsposting von einem Gearscore von "OVER9000" gesprochen habe. Dir dürfte klar sein, dass dieser GS zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt noch nicht zu erreichen ist. Demnach handelt es sich auch hierbei um eien Falschaussage. Ich finde du solltest auch auf diesen Punkt eingehen und ausführlich diskutieren. Oder den von mir angesprochenen Item-Level von über 500.


----------



## Mamaburli (26. März 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> *schaut sich verwundert um*
> 
> Hab ich irgendwas verpasst?
> 
> ...



Eine überspitzte Behauptung ist in keinster Weise eine klare Darstellung.


----------



## Klehriker (26. März 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> 
> Und wieder ein Extrem.
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe Deine Aussage irgendwie nicht. Natürlich bietet Dir das Arsenal etwas mehr Informationen, aber dafür musst Du dort jeden Namen (und die können verzwickt sein) eingeben und dann kannst Du erst das Erwünschte sehen.
RL, die GS verwenden, werden mit Sicherheit nicht einfach nur nach der Zahl schauen (das hoffe ich doch zumindest), die unter dem Charakternamen steht, sondern die Chars auch anschauen und evtl im Chat über /gs weitere Informationen ansehen (auch hier sieht man das Equip, so mit Mauszeiger drüberfahren und so. Ebenso erhält man einen groben Einblick in seine Raiderfahrung).

Rückfragen kann der RL übrigens auch bei Verwendung von GearScore stellen, hab ich mir sagen lassen.


----------



## Illsen (26. März 2010)

Jaja meine Aussge war soooooo gemein.
4k DPS mit T9/T10 Gear? 
Wenn jemand Aggro zieht, wird der Tank verflucht.
Wenn wenn der Tank stirbt, werden die Heiler gelyncht.
Wenn zu wenig DPS kommt passiert was?
Genau ... macht als DDs euren gottverdammten Job ansonsten geht Offline RPGs zocken und geht nicht der Gemeinschaft auf den Sack.


----------



## Fedaykin (26. März 2010)

Klehriker schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Deine Aussage irgendwie nicht. Natürlich bietet Dir das Arsenal etwas mehr Informationen, aber dafür musst Du dort jeden Namen (und die können verzwickt sein) eingeben und dann kannst Du erst das Erwünschte sehen.
> RL, die GS verwenden, werden mit Sicherheit nicht einfach nur nach der Zahl schauen (das hoffe ich doch zumindest), die unter dem Charakternamen steht, sondern die Chars auch anschauen und evtl im Chat über /gs weitere Informationen ansehen (auch hier sieht man das Equip, so mit Mauszeiger drüberfahren und so. Ebenso erhält man einen groben Einblick in seine Raiderfahrung).
> 
> Rückfragen kann der RL übrigens auch bei Verwendung von GearScore stellen, hab ich mir sagen lassen.




Du hast recht. Vollkommen.

Aber die Aussage von Illsen war doch wie folgt:

"Gearscore ist die einzige Möglichkeit für Random Raidleader sich ein Bild über die Ausrüstung eines Spielers zu machen ohne 5 Std Equipcheck in Dalaran zu machen für ne Stunde PDK 25er."

Und diese Aussage ist schlichtweg falsch.

Um zu deiner Aussage zurückzukommen. Natürlich hat man auch als GS nutzender RL die Möglichkeit sich das Equip genauer anzuschauen bzw. Rückfragen an den Spieler zu stellen. Doch wie häufig kommt das vor? Selten bis garnicht (ohje diese Aussage wird gleich wieder Mamaburli aufs Parkett rufen).

Leider verkommt GS einzig und allein zu einem Equipcheck-Addon, welches ausreicht um einen Spieler zu bewerten und zu beurteilen. Und genau das ist der springende Punkt und das Prolem an der ganzen Sache.


----------



## Klehriker (26. März 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Du hast recht. Vollkommen.
> 
> Aber die Aussage von Illsen war doch wie folgt:
> 
> ...



Das ist aber nicht das Problem *GearScore. *Das ist das Problem *Gesellschaft.
*
Aber ich darf Dir Recht geben: GS ist nicht die einzige Möglichkeit für RL sich ein Bild über die Ausrüstung zu machen. 

edit: Wie ich bereits meinte, wenn es nicht GS ist, ist es was anderes. Nicht GS sagt, du brauchst mindestens 5,5k um mit PDK gehen zu dürfen...


----------



## Fedaykin (26. März 2010)

Klehriker schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht das Problem *GearScore. *Das ist das Problem *Gesellschaft.
> *
> Aber ich darf Dir Recht geben: GS ist nicht die einzige Möglichkeit für RL sich ein Bild über die Ausrüstung zu machen.
> 
> edit: Wie ich bereits meinte, wenn es nicht GS ist, ist es was anderes. Nicht GS sagt, du brauchst mindestens 5,5k um mit PDK gehen zu dürfen...




Auch da hast Du recht.

Dennoch wurde den Spielern mit GS ein Teufelswerkzeug an die Hand gegeben. Ein Werkzeug mit dem Spieler be- und verurteilt werden, und dies binnen Sekunden.

Wenn es GS nicht geben würde, dann wäre immer noch der Equip-Check in Dalaran ausschlaggebend, oder Recount, oder ein anderes Addon, auch da hast Du recht.

Wie man es dreht und wendet, einer gewisser Teil der Spielergemeinde nutzt dieses Tool in einer Art und Weise, welche sicherlich nicht von den Entwicklern angedacht war.

Und ich sage hier bewusst ein "gewisser Teil", denn es ist immer der gleiche Schlag Mensch/Spieler der auf GS schwört und es zu dem macht was es heute ist.

so long


----------



## Heilbäumchen (26. März 2010)

Mamaburli schrieb:


> Eine überspitzte Behauptung ist in keinster Weise eine klare Darstellung.



Das Benutzen eines überspitzten Beispieles ist auch nicht als klare Darstellung gedacht. Sie ein Untermalungsmittel, um den Standpunkt zu unterstreichen, allein Betrachtet ist dieses Beispiel völlig nutzlos, wie von Dir bereits festgestellt. 

Der nächste bahnbrechende Schritt wäre das Erfassen der Gesamtintention, dazu scheinen einige Leute nicht in der Lage zu sein und legen in Ermangelung des geistigen Horizontes jedes noch so kleine Beispiel in ihre Einzelteile, dabei ausser Acht lassend, das bei immer größerer Eingrenzung auch das beste Beispiel seinen Vergleichswert verliert. 

Der Trick ist die Intention zu erfassen, zu verarbeiten und eine Gegenthese zu erstellen, diese mit Argumenten und Beispielen zu formulieren. Auch diese Fähigkeit spreche ich einigen Personen hier ab.

PS ich hoffe du hast den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl nun endlich erfaßt.


----------



## RedShirt (26. März 2010)

Ich denke, es ist an der Zeit, diesen Thread seiner Bestimmung zuzuführen:

Rest in peace. We will not miss you, dear.


----------



## Illsen (26. März 2010)

So und husch husch wieder in deinen Deutsch LK zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (26. März 2010)

Im Endeffekt ist doch bei dieser Diskussion nur eines eindeutig: Sie führt zu nichts.

MfG,
Zad


----------



## Brood (26. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

auf be.imba.hu steht, dass ich ein gearscore von 652,02 habe.

Wie ist das zu berechnen? Im Spiel reden die ja von 5000 und so?
Bin nur neugierig...

danke für konstruktive Antworten.

Gruss 
Brood


----------



## Tamîkus (26. März 2010)

Illsen schrieb:


> Jaja meine Aussge war soooooo gemein.
> 4k DPS mit T9/T10 Gear?
> Wenn jemand Aggro zieht, wird der Tank verflucht.
> Wenn wenn der Tank stirbt, werden die Heiler gelyncht.
> ...



mimimimi ...


----------



## Natar (26. März 2010)

Brood schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> auf be.imba.hu steht, dass ich ein gearscore von 652,02 habe.
> 
> ...



es sind unterschiedliche messlatten

merke: bei gs ist das addon gearscore gemeint


----------



## Klehriker (26. März 2010)

Brood schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> auf be.imba.hu steht, dass ich ein gearscore von 652,02 habe.
> 
> ...




be.imba.hu verwendet eine andere und bessere (weil weitreichendere) Methode als GS(ein WoW AddOn).

Hier werden Verzauberungen, sowie Sockelungen als auch HitCap/CritImmu und sonst was mit eingenommen. Auch werden Dir hier eventuelle Fehl-verzauberungen/-sockelungen angezeigt.

Letztendlich ist es aussagekräftiger als GS, aber eben nicht ins Spiel integriert. 


Edit: Die Zahlen zwischen be.imba.hu und GS kannst du allerdings nicht vergleichen.
    	Allerdings zeigt Dir be.imba.hu auch an, für welche Raidinstanzen Dein Equip geeignet ist.


----------



## vip2k (26. März 2010)

Hier ein Beispiel für die Effektivität vom Überaddon Gearscore

DK steht in SW
Raidleiter Dala

RL gibt schnell mal den DK in Gearscore ein oha 5,4k passt und läd ein

Der DK denkt sich prima wird zum Raid in den SZ geportet

Dort angekommen zieht er sein 264er Stoffi Healequip aus und zieht sein Grün equiptes DD Equip an

Good luck mit Gearscore 5,4k

/fail.........


----------



## Drazmodaan (26. März 2010)

ich glaube ja GS ist das Pre-Event zu cata!


----------



## Klehriker (26. März 2010)

vip2k schrieb:


> Hier ein Beispiel für die Effektivität vom Überaddon Gearscore
> 
> DK steht in SW
> Raidleiter Dala
> ...



/fail

Gibt der Raidleiter in GS den Namen ein, so sieht er, ob das Equip zu seiner DD-Skillung passt oder nicht.


----------



## Super PePe (26. März 2010)

NeNe GS ist die Bildzeitung des kleinen Mannes und deren Werbespot hieß ja auch "Bild dir deine Meinung" und dumm sterben lassen wollen wir hier ja keinen, oder?


----------



## Bobo Rasta (26. März 2010)

Ich hatte auch GearScore drauf, primär um einfach in Random Inis und Raids fix gucken zu können welcher DD das beste Zeugs trägt und demnach die Wachsamkeit verpasst bekommt.

Mit der Zeit hatte ich immer öfter Disconnects, vorallem als Tank ziemlich ungünstig nach dem Antanken direkt im Login-Screen zu stehen. Das ging dann soweit das ich in ner 10 bis 15-Minuten-Hero-Ini locker 2-3x immer flog. Das interessante an der Sache war, dass ich keine Discos hatte wenn wir komplett gildenintern spielten, das trat einzig und allein dann auf wenn ich in Random Gruppen unterwegs war. Ich fing an zu forschen woran es liegen könnte, am Ende habe ich einzig und allein GearScore runter geworfen und hatte seitdem seit über 2 Wochen nicht einen einzigen Disconnect.

Den Threadtitel "Gearscore die neue Pest" kann ich damit nur unterschreiben.

Ich vermute dass das AddOn mit seinem Listenabgleich im Hintergrund meine 384kbit-Leitung einfach überfordert hat. Wenn ich dann nur mit Gildenmitgliedern unterwegs war gab es halt nicht viel abzugleichen. Aber wenn man mit Randoms unterwegs ist und während des Spielen dann die ganzen GearScore-Listen von denen zugeschickt bekommt dann ist der Kanal wohl einfach irgendwann zu. 

Neuere Versionen von GearScore verschicken wohl zwar weniger Daten, aber das bringt einem ja vermutlich auch nix wenn man Leute in der Gruppe hat die noch eine ältere Version drauf haben welche einen dann auch weiterhin zuspammt.

Also falls ihr auch Probleme mit Disconnects habt, aktualisiert GearScore mal und wenn nicht hilft deaktiviert es mal ganz bzw. werft es runter, mir hat das geholfen.

Die Wachsamkeit vergeb ich nun übrigens so:

/cleartarget [button:2]
/ins 
/run local t,c,u,k=0,0,UnitExists("target")and"target"or"player"for i=1,18 do k=GetInventoryItemLink(u,i)if i~=4 and k then t=t+select(4,GetItemInfo(k))c=c+1 end end c=c>0 and print("ItemLevel-Durchschnitt:",math.floor(t/c))

Alle DDs mal kurz anklicken und das Makro jeweils ausführen und schon seh ich deren Item Level Durchschnitt. Um den potenziellen Aggro-DD Nr. 1 zu finden reicht das im Normalfall eigentlich aus.

Und wenn ich Leute für Raids suche dann gibt es sowieso schöne Internetseiten von man sich die Chars von denen auch inkl. Verzauberungen und Sockelung schön angucken kann, wer da nur auf GearScore guckt der kann auch schnell mal rein packen, da gibt es genug Möglichkeiten GearScore auszutricksen...


----------



## Mamaburli (26. März 2010)

Heilbäumchen schrieb:


> Das Benutzen eines überspitzten Beispieles ist auch nicht als klare Darstellung gedacht. Sie ein Untermalungsmittel, um den Standpunkt zu unterstreichen, allein Betrachtet ist dieses Beispiel völlig nutzlos, wie von Dir bereits festgestellt.
> 
> Der nächste bahnbrechende Schritt wäre das Erfassen der Gesamtintention, dazu scheinen einige Leute nicht in der Lage zu sein und legen in Ermangelung des geistigen Horizontes jedes noch so kleine Beispiel in ihre Einzelteile, dabei ausser Acht lassend, das bei immer größerer Eingrenzung auch das beste Beispiel seinen Vergleichswert verliert.
> 
> ...




Ja also im Endeffekt willst du eine Diskussion aufbauen die nur der Unterhaltung dient,
da jede Gegenthese aufgrund des erstmaligen Eintrags von dir sowieso umsonst ist
da von Anfang an deine Aussage weder Hand noch Fuß hatte.
Und trotz des "geistigen Horizontes" mancher Leute hier sind glaub ich viele
dazu in der Lage festzustellen das deine Aussage von Anfang nicht im geringsten
einen Vergleichswert besessen hat. Tut mir leid aber ein Gespräch sollte von 
Anfang an richtig begonnen werden, so muss man dann auch nicht anzufangen
deinen Eintrag in seine Bestandteile zu zerlegen. Denn was leicht anzuzweifeln ist
stellt man leicht in Frage oder nicht? ;-)

Danekschön


----------



## Tamîkus (26. März 2010)

Klehriker schrieb:


> /fail
> 
> Gibt der Raidleiter in GS den Namen ein, so sieht er, ob das Equip zu seiner DD-Skillung passt oder nicht.



gearscore ist das fail und die leute die es falsh benutzen auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (26. März 2010)

vip2k schrieb:


> Hier ein Beispiel für die Effektivität vom Überaddon Gearscore
> 
> DK steht in SW
> Raidleiter Dala
> ...



und woher hat er sein 264er stoff healequip? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich bleibt Gearscore ein super "ErsterEindruck" Addon. Ein EQC und "Vorwissen" vom RL bleibt aber nach wie vor obligatorisch.

Alternativ wäre: 

/2
/LFM 2 DD's für ICC 10, mit mindestens 10/12 erfolg, /w mit GS 5.8k+ und Vanilla-Titel

so ist mit ziemlicher sicherheit vorhergesagt dass der kerl brauchbar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vip2k (26. März 2010)

Wer schreibt mir denn vor das ich mittm DK nich für die Frostmarken Stoff zeug kauf?
Ist natürlich rein theoretisch der Fall aber zeigt auf wie lol es est wenn man sich nur Auf die Zahl vom Gearscore verlässt.

Is doch gang und gäbe das man in Raids leute sieht die GS von 4900 haben andere haben 5300 selbe skillung und der mit 4,9k macht 1k dps mehr was gearscore auch nimmer retten kann wen der der hinter dem Gearscore sitzt failt


----------



## Heilbäumchen (26. März 2010)

Illsen schrieb:


> So und husch husch wieder in deinen Deutsch LK zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin mir sicher mein Deutsch Grundkurslehrer würde sich nach 15 Jahren über ein Wiedersehen freuen, dummerweise ist sie vor 3 Jahren in den Ruhestand getreten.

Nun aber zum eigentlichen Thema. Da ich Raids grundsätzlich nur mit unserer Gilde bewältige, bin ich bis zum heutigen Zeitpunkt von diesem Addon wenig berührt. Ich beobachte jedoch beim Markenfarmen in den Random Inis immer wieder, dass sich Leute über den gearsore eine Meinung über die zu erwartenden Turbulenzen bilden. 

Ich konnte dem Einsatz von Recount zur Bewertung von Schlachtzugsmitgliedern nicht zustimmen, jedoch konnte ich durch das benutzen des Addons zum Anbringen von Kritik im Zuge der Spielweisenverbesserung einiges abgewinnen. 

Beim Addon Gearscore verhält es sich nun aber durchgehend anders. Dieses Programm, hat keinen Nutzen zur Verbesserung des Schlachtzuges nach dessen Zusammenstellung. Es gibt einem lediglich vor der Instanz eine Einschätzung der theoretischen Feststellung der zu erwartenden Fähigkeiten des betreffenden Spielers. Hier ist aber sehr oft der Wunsch Vater des Gedanken, denn ich denke ihr stimmt mir alle zu, dass es nicht ausreicht, ein Potential zu haben. Derjenige Spieler, der sein Potential am besten zu nutzen weiß, bringt dem Schlachtzug das meiste. Dies kann aber kein Addon der Welt bewerten. 

Daher denke ich, dass es wesentlich sinnvoller ist, sich den betreffenden Kandidaten im Arsenal zu betrachten und aus seinen erarbeiteten Erfolgen die Schlüße zu ziehen, denn man sieht hier sehr wohl, wer ein Gammeltwink und wer ein Main ist.

Auf der anderen Seite denke ich aber, dass jeder RL, der dieses Addon benutzt dies mit Recht tut. Denn es ist sein Schlachtzug, er darf darüber entscheiden, wie er seine Gruppe zusammenstellt, wem das nicht paßt, dem steht es jederzeit zu, seinen eigenen Schlachtzug mit anderen Bewertungskriterien zu eröffnen.


----------



## Klehriker (26. März 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> gearscore ist das fail und die leute die es falsh benutzen auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so sieht das dann z.b. anhand meines Chars aus... hier ist klar ersichtlich, worauf meine Ausrüstung ausgelegt ist.

Das eigentliche "fail" liegt nur in der falschen Verwendung.


----------



## Iffadrim (26. März 2010)

erstmal ein Danke an -Scytale-
er beurteilt das Ganze richtig, dass eine Pause nunmal eben zu einem gewissen Spielverlust führt.

und zu den Kommentaren von Illsen kann ich leider nur eins sagen: 
EPIC FAIL!

das sind nämlich genau die Art von Spielern, die Neueinsteigern oder Wiedereinsteigern mit derartigen Kommentaren den Spaß am Spielen nehmen.

Den Gesichtspunkt, ob Movement mit gefragt war oder nicht wurde nicht mit diskutiert.

Ich sage aber nur folgendes:
AK der Frostboss, keine Ahnung wie der heißt, ist mir schlichtweg auch egal.
Wenn du deine 7,8 schlagmichtot, wieviel DPS auch immer fährst, aber die Bossmechanik, mit Targetswitching und Movement verpeilst, und das eben alle Range so machen, weil 
Damage ja alles ist, wiped der Raid und dann meckern wieder alle.
Es gibt einfach Jobs im Raid, die sind undankbar, aber unverzichtbar.
Und wenn sie keiner übernimmt, dann will ich sehen, dass eine Truppe die den Obersupermegadamageoutput hat trotzdem wiped.
Und das wären dann genau die Fälle wo ich mich ins Fäustchen Lache, weil hier nämlich das Versagen und Unverständnis offensichtlich ist.

Und anhand von Achievments und gewissen Gear sieht man den Leuten so böse es auch klingen mag nur noch an,
dass einzig und allein hier ihre Erfolge gemacht werden und ihr Zeitvertreib ist.

Und eines Tages kommt dann die bittere Erkenntnis, das all das für nichts und wieder nichts war.
Und da sind dann auch zigtausend GS und Erfolge nur noch eine Zahl, abgelegt auf einer Datenstapelplatte, die eingemottet wird................


----------



## talsimir (26. März 2010)

Vote for Skilltest-> Website die andere Mitspieler auf ihr Skill überprüft xD Wie man das anstellen soll ka xP aber wäre toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagrey (26. März 2010)

Das lustige ist ja wenn ich mit meinem Twink geflamet werde wegen zu lowen GS für Heros. (3k oder so ka) Aber dann schlussendlich mehr DPS mache als die Leute die mich geflamet haben die mit 5k GS pralen. 
Unterhaltung pur.


----------



## Iffadrim (26. März 2010)

Ausser bei Levelskalierenden Items sieht man den Chars ihr Twinkdasein ja gar nicht an.

Twinkdatenbanken gibts zum Glück noch ned.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (26. März 2010)

Jo... Gearscore ist eigentlich absolut nichtsaussagend. Was man lediglich daraus schließen kann ist, was der betroffene Char mit seiner Ausrüstung im Stande sein könnte zu "leisten".

Aber wozu einfach nur den Gearscore betrachten, wenn man durch den Gearscore nicht sieht, wie jemand gesockelt und verzaubert ist? Da lohnt sich ein Blick ins Arsenal doch gleich mehr. Und selbst da kann man sich nicht sicher sein, ob der betroffene auch gut spielt.

Skill lässt sich nun mal noch nicht durch ein Addon darstellen.


----------



## Heilbäumchen (26. März 2010)

Mamaburli schrieb:


> Ja also im Endeffekt willst du eine Diskussion aufbauen die nur der Unterhaltung dient,
> da jede Gegenthese aufgrund des erstmaligen Eintrags von dir sowieso umsonst ist
> da von Anfang an deine Aussage weder Hand noch Fuß hatte.



Ich versuchte Dir mit meinem Beitrag darzulegen, dass man Beispiele nicht wörtlich nehmen sollte. Inwiefern diese Aussage daher nicht Hand und Fuß hatte, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. denn das rausgreifen eines einzelnen Faktens und seine subjektive alleinstehende Betrachtung, ändert nicht die Kernaussage des Vorposters, auf den Du dich bezogen hast. Es zeugte nur davon, dass du sie nicht verstanden hast, oder besser gesagt nicht verstehen wolltest, da es im Konflikt zu Deiner These "Gearscore FTW" stand



Mamaburli schrieb:


> Und trotz des "geistigen Horizontes" mancher Leute hier sind glaub ich viele
> dazu in der Lage festzustellen das deine Aussage von Anfang nicht im geringsten
> einen Vergleichswert besessen hat.



Meine Aussage sollte auch keien Vergleichswert darstellen, sondern Dir vor Augen führen, wozu der Vorposter einen solchen Vergleich/ein solches Beispiel angeführt hat. 




Mamaburli schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber ein Gespräch sollte von Anfang an richtig begonnen werden



Ich glaube festgestellt zu haben, das dies hier ein Forum ist, dass zum gegenseitigen Gedankenaustausch dient, da ist es eigentlich schwer ein Gespräch richtig zu beginnen, wenn man nicht der TE ist. Man kann seine Meinung zu diesem Punkt darlegen und versuchen den Andreen zu überzeugen, aber ein Gespräch wird dadurch nicht wirklich zustande kommen.

In einem Punkt hast du aber Recht, dieser Thread hat einen enormen Unterhaltungswert für mich.


----------



## Klehriker (26. März 2010)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Jo... Gearscore ist eigentlich absolut nichtsaussagend. Was man lediglich daraus schließen kann ist, was der betroffene Char mit seiner Ausrüstung im Stande sein könnte zu "leisten".
> 
> Aber wozu einfach nur den Gearscore betrachten, wenn man durch den Gearscore nicht sieht, wie jemand gesockelt und verzaubert ist? Da lohnt sich ein Blick ins Arsenal doch gleich mehr. Und selbst da kann man sich nicht sicher sein, ob der betroffene auch gut spielt.
> 
> Skill lässt sich nun mal noch nicht durch ein Addon darstellen.




Wie bereits erwähnt zeigt GS sehr wohl an, ob und wie der Charakter gesockelt/verzaubert ist. Ebenso wie im Arsenal. Es bewertet diese jedoch nicht (ebenfalls wie das Arsenal).

Aber das eigentlich wichtige ist doch: Dass das Alles (GS, Arsenal, usw.) nichts über das Können des Spielers aussagt.


----------



## Fedaykin (26. März 2010)

Klehriker schrieb:


> Wie bereits erwähnt zeigt GS sehr wohl an, ob und wie der Charakter gesockelt/verzaubert ist. Ebenso wie im Arsenal. Es bewertet diese jedoch nicht (ebenfalls wie das Arsenal).
> 
> Aber das eigentlich wichtige ist doch: Dass das Alles (GS, Arsenal, usw.) nichts über das Können des Spielers aussagt.



Leider muss man allzu oft mitbekommen, dass die Sockel sowie Verzauberungen der GS-Nutzer in keinster Weise berücksichtigt werden. 

Alles was zählt ist der Wert. Alles andere wird ausser acht gelassen.


----------



## Zerocool1984 (26. März 2010)

Also ich mach das immer Ganu einfach, Leute die mich nach meinen GS Fragen landen ohne worte auf Ignor.

Dieses Addon ist der letzte mist, und man sollte dehn der es geschrieben hat erschlagen. :-)

Nein im ernst wenn die Leute sowas brauchen bitte, aber ich brauch es nicht weil ich meinen Char Spielen kann, und ich denke das geht einigen so.
Leute die noch GS frage sind meistens Leute die mit full T9 nur 3 K DPS machen.


p.s. Für Rechtschreibfehler haftet die Tastatur


----------



## Klehriker (26. März 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Leider muss man allzu oft mitbekommen, dass die Sockel sowie Verzauberungen der GS-Nutzer in keinster Weise berücksichtigt werden.
> 
> Alles was zählt ist der Wert. Alles andere wird ausser acht gelassen.




*Diese* GS-Nutzer würden aber auch in keinem Falle sich die Mühe machen Alternativen (Arsenal) heranzuziehen.


----------



## Fedaykin (26. März 2010)

Klehriker schrieb:


> *Diese* GS-Nutzer würden aber auch in keinem Falle sich die Mühe machen Alternativen (Arsenal) heranzuziehen.




Wir kämpfen auf verlorenem Posten.

Wenn ich nach DPS oder GS gefragt, habe ich immer meine Standard-Antwort parat:

"DPS? Ungefähr 800, an Bossen manchmal auch 1,2k."

"GS von 1200 und Item Level von 187"

Mal davon ab, dass ich mich keinem Raid anschließe der seine Spieler anhand einer einzelnen Zahl beurteilt.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (26. März 2010)

Klehriker schrieb:


> Aber das eigentlich wichtige ist doch: Dass das Alles (GS, Arsenal, usw.) nichts über das Können des Spielers aussagt.




Das ist ja die eigentliche Kernaussage, bei der wir ja übereinstimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Shaila (26. März 2010)

Die Diskussion selber zeigt doch was aus dem Ganzen Spielsystem von WOTLK hervorgetreten ist. Vorher brauchte man kein Gearscore. In WOTLK brauch man es scheinbar. Wenn die Leute ein wenig ehrlich zu sich selbst wären und ein wenig nachdenken würden, würden sie auch sofort verstehen warum das so ist, aber offenbar ist dazu keiner in der Lage, was aus meiner Sicht eine traurige Sache ist.


----------



## Klehriker (26. März 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Wir kämpfen auf verlorenem Posten.
> 
> Wenn ich nach DPS oder GS gefragt, habe ich immer meine Standard-Antwort parat:
> 
> ...




Ich kämpfe doch eigentlich garnicht... ich möchte nur darstellen, dass GS eigentlich nicht so unnütz ist, wie es von vielen dargestellt wird (vorrausgesetzt es wird richtig verwendet).
Das es aber auch, bzw. hauptsächlich als virtueller Schwanzvergleich verwendet wird, ist wieder eine andere Sache.


----------



## Visssion (26. März 2010)

Ich finds schon witzig wie JEDEN tag irgendjemand der nur rumweint einen treath zum thema GS aufmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, akzeptiert es doch einfach das es dieses addon nunmal gibt... Auserdem kommt man mit dem dungeontool recht easy auf 5k von daher: WEINT NICH RUM !!! DAS NERVT TAUSEND MAL MEHR ALS GS!!!!Wenn ich z.b. ne icc 10er grp aufmach, muss eh jeder mitte dala kommen damit ich sein gear anschauen kann, kommt halt auch auf VZ und Sockel an, auserdem kenn ich schon die pappenheimer die kein skill haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (26. März 2010)

my 2 cents:

GS = Gearscore? 

Nein

GS = Gimpscore!

Nichts anderes stellt diese Addon dar! Gimps die denken mit GS kann man die Welt retten, bzw. alles mal eben schnell schnell ... und GS von über 5,5k biste der Imba Typ schlecht hin.

Das ist denke ich nicht der Sinn des Spiels.

Ich selbst sehe mich als Casual an, der auch raiden möchte wenn ich Zeit habe.

Wenn ich dann allerdings in /2 lese LFM AK10/25 oder. PDK10/25 min. GS 5,5k ... dann brech ich vorm Bildschrim zusammen,
lach den LFM Suchenden aus und setzt ihn auf Igno. Was soll so ein quatsch?

Bevor es diese Addon gab haben wir die gleichen Bosse gelegt ... allerdings ohne min. 5,5k, oder?

Wer spielt bei diesem Rotz eigentlich "Herr über alles" (fast wie ein Diktator!) 
und legt fest, wie man den GS ermittelt, wie er definiert ist und das man ihn einzusetzen hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn ich gefragt werde während ich /w was für einen GS ich habe, antworte ich grundsätzlich 
Gimpscore ist bei mir ausverkauft! nimm mich mit dann zeige ich dir, dass ich SS (Skillscore) habe.


----------



## Visssion (26. März 2010)

Also wenn man für AK/PDK 5,5k GS verlangt dann tuts mir leid :X Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen !


----------



## Klehriker (26. März 2010)

Visssion schrieb:


> Ich finds schon witzig wie JEDEN tag irgendjemand der nur rumweint einen treath zum thema GS aufmacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ähm, klar würde ich ohne Probleme auf 5k kommen... Dazu kann ich dann die Trefferwertung-Trinkets (á 50 Triumphembleme/etwa 10 rnd. Heros) anziehen aber was bringt mir das, wenn ich eh schon über dem Cap bin?


----------



## Visssion (26. März 2010)

2 items ? dann bisste eh schon knapp unter 5k also wo is das problem oO noch paar bessere items was weiß ich pdk 25er oder so z.b. andere schaffens auch ohne rumzuheulen ... sry aber sowas regt mich einfach auf immer dieses rumgeweine wegen gs


----------



## Klehriker (26. März 2010)

Visssion schrieb:


> Also wenn man für AK/PDK 5,5k GS verlangt dann tuts mir leid :X Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen !




Oh doch, so ist das leider meistens. Nur schade, dass man eben die geforderte Erfahrung, sowie ein GS über 5k nur mit der Ausrüstung/dem Spielen dieser Raids (bzw. AK) bekommen kann, es sei denn natürlich man farmt dailys (ca. 1Monat täglich für die kleinen Teile oder fast 2 für die größeren).


----------



## Iffadrim (26. März 2010)

Lets go back to the roots!

40 Spieler Raid auf Hogger,

dann 1x /random und wer die höchste Zahl hat darf ihn umklatschen,
und zwar auf dem Kopf, mit verbundenen Augen, rückwärts mit den Ohren wackelnd.
Und dann gibts Beifall von allen.


WOOOHOOOOO!!!

Was ich noch vergessen hab:

Wer einen Server hat, der nicht zu Addongebeutelt ist, wo noch die graue Masse zwischen den Gehörmuscheln zählt, und nicht der dunkelgrad der lilagefärbten Kleidung,
kann sich gerne melden.


----------



## Super PePe (26. März 2010)

Visssion schrieb:


> Ich finds schon witzig wie JEDEN tag irgendjemand der nur rumweint einen treath zum thema GS aufmacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehe es mal so die Dummheit der Menschen macht einige sehr traurig. Mich übrigens auch . aber was solls: ich will mit solchen kein Bier trinken, keine Familie gründen und auch kein Boss killen... wobei letzteres recht unwahrscheinlich ist, also das die ein Boss killen, da die Hälfte im Kampf vor dem Spiegel hängt und sich bewundert und der Rest tot am Boden, fluchend über die im Raum sich breit machende Unfähigkeit, liegt ...
Und mal Ehrlich wer geht schon "icc10 mit min 5.8k gs min 1 wing clear"/ "ak min 5.3k gs " "pdk min 5.2k gs" mit? da wird mir schon beim lesen Angst und Bange. Die gesamte Anfrage strotzt doch vor Unfähigkeit. Also nicht aufregen, drüber lachen und sein Ding durchziehen ..

Man, piss die Wand an¹


----------



## Wiikend (26. März 2010)

Egal.Wenn jemand sagt er macht 8k dps und dann nur 3k fährt ist nunja mit gs kann man halt gucken ob er es nicht einfach besser machen kann bzw ob er das eq zu mehr hat7


Mfg Wiikend der jetzt wieder gothic spielen geht


----------



## Klehriker (26. März 2010)

Visssion schrieb:


> 2 items ? dann bisste eh schon knapp unter 5k also wo is das problem oO noch paar bessere items was weiß ich pdk 25er oder so z.b. andere schaffens auch ohne rumzuheulen ... sry aber sowas regt mich einfach auf immer dieses rumgeweine wegen gs




Eine Seite vorher kannst Du meinen Charakter sehen. Und ich weine nicht rum wegen GS. Du solltest mal meine Beiträge lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich stören nur Anforderungen von über 5k +Erfahrung für PDK10, bzw. 5,5k bei PDK25...	wie soll man sich denn da verbessern können?


----------



## Fedaykin (26. März 2010)

Klehriker schrieb:


> Mich stören nur Anforderungen von über 5k +Erfahrung für PDK10, bzw. 5,5k bei PDK25...	wie soll man sich denn da verbessern können?




Garnicht.

Verdammt in der Mittelklasse...


----------



## Ulkhor (26. März 2010)

Klehriker schrieb:


> Mich stören nur Anforderungen von über 5k +Erfahrung für PDK10, bzw. 5,5k bei PDK25...	wie soll man sich denn da verbessern können?


einfaches problem ... einfache lösung: selbst nen raid aufmachen und die anforderungen nicht so hoch ansetzten ... siehe da, problem gelöst


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

solange sich genug leute melden, wird es auch weiterhin raids mit hohem gs-anforderungen geben^^


----------



## Visssion (26. März 2010)

jop da haste wohl recht aber bei uns aufm server (guldan) werden bei KEINEM pdk10er/25er raid 5-5,5k gefordert ka was da bei euch schief gelaufen is <.<


----------



## Manolar (26. März 2010)

GSX-R schrieb:


> wayne intressiert dps  ?  hauptsache der tank überlebt, der heal is auch am leben und der boss tot  - alles andere is doch egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Meine Rede! 




Ist ist aber nunmal so, dass der Großteil der WoW-Bevölkerung im Glauben ist, dass mehr GS/DPS= mehr Aussicht auf Erfolg ist. Was im Grunde ja auch nicht Falsch ist! 

Bei GS ist es eben nur das Problem, dass GS&#8800;DPS ist (zum. oft^^). 

Man könnt es ja so machen und JEDEN der nicht gerade Grün- oder Blauequiped ist mit zur Bossattrappe nehmen und ich mal draufhauen lassen.

Bei Tanks und Heiler naja...Testinstanz machen? muhaha das würe wirklich lange dauern einen Raid aufzubauen.




Und wie bitte soll man den seinen GS hochbringen wenn man nichtmal mit 4,6k in PDK10!!! gelassen wird. :-/

Skillscore wär schon was schönes...




mfg


----------



## Iffadrim (26. März 2010)

Ich finds halt immer geil so Aussagen an Patchtagen.

Der Server ist, wenns hochkommt gerade mal eine Stunde online, da maßen sich schon Leute an Gruppen zu bauen mit Mindestanforderung:

Mind. 2 Teile (aktueller Content, also gerade mal 1 Std. verfügbar)
2 Wings clear (gerade mal 1 Wing freigeschaltet seitens Blizzard)
GS von zigtausend (selbst mit Heromodes nicht verfügbar)

(wer hier den Sarkasmus nicht versteht, ist selber schuld)

oder aktuelle Inis, 1 Std. da und dann gleich verlangen, dass alle mind. 1x clear haben.
(das entspricht dem Erfahrungsbericht von Patch 3.3)


----------



## Yinj (26. März 2010)

1. Skill > eq
2. Der einzige Vorteil an GS ist, dass man sofort sieht ob sein Eq Hoch ist oder niedrig. Denn ohne Gutes Eq wird es in MANCHEN ini´s wie PDOK oder ICC schwer.

Das einzig schlimme ist wenn die Leute NUR auf GS schaun und garnicht gucken ist der typ richtig gesockelt, entchantet? Wir hatten dämlich im ak 25 raid en Schamy dabei mit IMBA PORNO 5,8k GS aber TOTAl falsch gesockelt und entchantet und hat nur (ich Wiederhole NUR!!!!!!) 3k dps gemacht und is an denn gefrorenen Kugeln verreckt (relatib am ende des Kampfes so bei 10%!).

Ich selber benutze GS wenn ich en Raid aufmach aber ich check die skockel und entchants und setzte mir für machen raids ein mind. gs was aber nciht bei 5,5k+ anfängt z.b: pdk10 für mich langt wenn der typ en gs von ca. 4-4,5k hat. Wenn ich aber dann merk der typ bringts nich macht WIRKLICH zu wenig schaden failed am laufenden band kurz hat einfach kein skill dann gibts en kick und ein neuer wird inv.


----------



## Premutos (26. März 2010)

Noja... 
5k gs für icc ist ganz ok... aber wer einen solchen gs für pdk 10er o.ä. verlangt ist nichtmehr ganz frisch. 
Da drin droppt nur 232... und n gs von 5k benötigt in etwa ein itemlvl durchschnitt von 232.. also braucht man bei dem gs nix mehr aus pdk.... ziemlich albern sowas.... und selbst für icc reicht ein gs von ca 4,8... zumindest am anfang.
ganz abgesehen davon kommt man durch inis und marken alleine nicht auf 5k. hab ich mit einem twink ausprobiert. der hat das beste eq aus sämtlichen 5ern und die besten triumpfmarkensachen und sogar nen frostmarken umhang...trotzdem nur ein gs von 4850... laut diversen websites, reicht das eq allerdings voll und ganz für icc 10er...


----------



## Visssion (26. März 2010)

jo hab auch nen rogue twink hochgezoggt der hat 4,9k mit hero, marken gear, also is fast möglich auf die 5k zu kommen. Auserdem kann man mit 4,9k aufjedenfall schon pdk 25er bzw. icc 10er


----------



## StegOo (26. März 2010)

Visssion schrieb:


> Ich finds schon witzig wie JEDEN tag irgendjemand der nur rumweint einen treath zum thema GS aufmacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schon schade wenn man nichtmal sieht das zumindest DIESER THREAD bereits vom 10 Januar ist.


----------



## Soilfire (26. März 2010)

olololol gs is dafür da den stand des eq zu sehen wen jemand logisch denken kann dan weiss man das jemand mit nem gs von ca. 5k icc 10er reif is ich frag wen ich Raid zsm stelle nach gs UND erfahrung ^^ 
pdk is ca. 4,5k ////// und wen leute die für Ulduar oder so nen gs von 5k wollen dauerts irgentwie nicht lange bis se im /2 geflamed werden also unnötig das zu posten lol


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (26. März 2010)

Soilfire schrieb:


> olololol gs is dafür da den stand des eq zu sehen wen jemand logisch denken kann dan weiss man das jemand mit nem gs von ca. 5k icc 10er reif is ich frag wen ich Raid zsm stelle nach gs UND erfahrung ^^
> pdk is ca. 4,5k ////// und wen leute die für Ulduar oder so nen gs von 5k wollen dauerts irgentwie nicht lange bis se im /2 geflamed werden also unnötig das zu posten lol



du hast in deinem satz noch: alter, hauste, verstehste, und so vergessen.

schönes wochenende


----------



## Marruki (26. März 2010)

Manolar schrieb:


> Skillscore wär schon was schönes...



Ich sags nochmal sowas gabs, PlayRate. Das wurde dann über nen eingenen channel synchronisiert ähnlich wie Gatherer oder sonstige Meter.

Sowas sollte mal wieder einer in die Hand nehmen. Aber wie bereits gesagt, glaube ich das so ein bewertungssystem, im heutigen WoW-Alltag nicht mehr authentisch wäre - zu viele Spaken und zu wenig echte Spieler.


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (26. März 2010)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> du hast in deinem satz noch: alter, hauste, verstehste, und so vergessen.
> 
> schönes wochenende




made my day! 
Ich übernehme das mal für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



olololol gs is dafür da den stand des eq zu sehen *alter* wen jemand logisch denken kann dan weiss man das jemand mit nem gs von ca. 5k icc 10er reif is *verstehste* ich frag wen ich Raid zsm stelle nach gs UND erfahrung *und so* ^^ 
pdk is ca. 4,5k ////// und wen leute die für Ulduar oder so nen gs von 5k wollen dauerts irgentwie nicht lange bis se im /2 geflamed werden also unnötig das zu posten lol *verstehste ... also hauste*

Sorry für Push!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Globi (26. März 2010)

Soweit ich weiss, berechnet das Addon nur das Item-Level. Sprich, wenn ich genug Marken gefarmt habe (Weekly + Daily) kann ich mir auch nen guten gs erarbeiten. Aber wie viele schon vor mir geschrieben haben: *GS sagt rein gar nichts über den Skill aus.!

*Zum Glück ist das auf meinem Server noch nicht der Fall, dass gs grossartig verlangt wird.


----------



## Andyoo (26. März 2010)

Globi schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, berechnet das Addon nur das Item-Level.



nicht mehr ganz, wurde aktualisiert und (bisschen) "verbessert" - guck buffedshows 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Globi schrieb:


> *GS sagt rein gar nichts über den Skill aus.!*



/sign


----------



## x123 (26. März 2010)

Globi schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, berechnet das Addon nur das Item-Level. Sprich, wenn ich genug Marken gefarmt habe (Weekly + Daily) kann ich mir auch nen guten gs erarbeiten. Aber wie viele schon vor mir geschrieben haben: *GS sagt rein gar nichts über den Skill aus.!
> 
> *Zum Glück ist das auf meinem Server noch nicht der Fall, dass gs grossartig verlangt wird.



Ne echt?!

- Ab einem gewissem GS, nämlich so ~5,6k sagt der schon etwas über den Skill des Spielers aus.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (26. März 2010)

x123 schrieb:


> Ne echt?!
> 
> - Ab einem gewissem GS, nämlich so ~5,6k sagt der schon etwas über den Skill des Spielers aus.
> 
> ...



du meinst ab 6,2? ab da geht es nur noch mit 25er hardmode zeug weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

5,5 erreicht man ja locker mit pdk 25er, da muss man jetzt nicht so viel für können ^^


----------



## x123 (26. März 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> du meinst ab 6,2? ab da geht es nur noch mit 25er hardmode zeug weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




5,6k ist ein durchschnittliches itemlevel von genau 251 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nix mit PdK 25, wenn doch, müsste man von PdK 25 Hero ausgehen, weswegen man wiederum sagen könnte, der Spieler hat mit solchem Equip Skill.


----------



## Vultrex (26. März 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> du meinst ab 6,2? ab da geht es nur noch mit 25er hardmode zeug weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*hust* totaler Schwachsinn *hust*

was du hier fürn Müll von dir gibst. Ich selber habe nen gs von 5,6xx und trage kein 245 item sondern 251 und 264.

Pls kein Müll labern wenn man keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (26. März 2010)

x123 schrieb:


> 5,6k ist ein durchschnittliches itemlevel von genau 251
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mein Priester hat 5,5k und der hat keine 251er items

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Anub'arak&cn=Azrail


----------



## lordtheseiko (26. März 2010)

Ich glaub ich lass mir nen script für gearscore addon schreiben, das rechnet gs von jedem aus und dann kommt 
/w Name Hey du lowbob, dein GS beträgt nur XXXX

/vote 4 close


----------



## Apo1337 (26. März 2010)

*Um vorab etwas klar zu stellen, ich bin auch gegen dieses Addon und den lästigen GS!*

Aber ihr müsst es aus der Sicht eines Raidleiters sehen.
Er schreibt in den Chat ne Suchanfrage für z.B. PdK10er

Es ist doch klar, dass er bei z.B. 5 Huntern Prioritäten setzen muss. Er kann sich doch nich denken "Der hat nen coolen Namen, nen low Gearscore, aber bestimmt mehr Brain als der Hunter mit dem total hirnlosen Namen XXXXX aber nem 6k GS."

Das geht einfach nicht.....

Ich selbst habe es schon oft bereut jmd. mit dem höchsten GS mitzunehmen, aber anders kannst du es nicht machen in Random Raids.

MfG und pls stop QQ,

apo


----------



## x123 (26. März 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> mein Priester hat 5,5k und der hat keine 251er items
> 
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Anub'arak&cn=Azrail



Netter Priest^^
Denke, GS verrechnet Legendarys anders als normale epics.

Meine Magierin hat z.b. nen Durchschnittliches ILvl von 250 und einen GS von 5598


----------



## Super PePe (26. März 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> mein Priester hat 5,5k und der hat keine 251er items
> 
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Anub'arak&cn=Azrail



viele items aus pdok und nicht pdk und du trägst legendären Kolben ...

damit ist die Aussage 5.5k gs durch pdk25 einfach falsch ...


----------



## Eddishar (26. März 2010)

Qwalle schrieb:


> pls: mehr auf skill achten, weniger auf gs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leider gibt es kein Addon für den Skill. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da merkt man erst, was für Granaten man mitgenommen hat, wenn es schon zu spät ist.

Ich wäre ganz klar bei jeder Instanz für 4-5 starke Single-Trash-Mobs direkt zu beginn. Einfach normale Tank'n'Spank-Mobs mit massig HP bei denen man sich zumindest schonmal die DDs anschauen kann, ohne sich eine ID gefangen zu haben.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (26. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> viele items aus pdok und nicht pdk und du trägst legendären Kolben ...
> 
> damit ist die Aussage 5.5k gs durch pdk25 einfach falsch ...



jo aber die pdk 25er items hams selbe itemlevel wie pdok10er items und der Kolben ist schließlich aus Ulduar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x123 (26. März 2010)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Leider gibt es kein Addon für den Skill.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doofe Idee, Beispiel PdK 25:
- Du brauchst erstmal 1 1/2 Stunden bis jeder mal an der Übungspuppe war und du jeden getestet hast, mal ganz zu schweigen von Tanks & Healern.
- Am Ende brauchst du ~30-40 mins für die Instanz, hast also mit dem Gruppe-zusammensuchen 3x solange gebraucht wie mit der eigentlichen Instanz^^
(Man stelle sich vor, ihr würdet einmal wipen und 3-4 Leute würden leaven...^^)


----------



## Globi (26. März 2010)

x123 schrieb:


> Ne echt?!
> 
> - Ab einem gewissem GS, nämlich so ~5,6k sagt der schon etwas über den Skill des Spielers aus.
> 
> ...



Ab diesem GS gehst du aber wahrscheinlich eh nicht mehr mit Random Gruppen mit und hast es schlicht und einfach nicht mehr nötig, dich mit diesem Addon zu beschäftigen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andyoo (26. März 2010)

x123 schrieb:


> Ne echt?!
> 
> - Ab einem gewissem GS, nämlich so ~5,6k sagt der schon etwas über den Skill des Spielers aus.
> 
> ...



da reicht icc 25er erster wing um auf 5,6k zu kommen auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein main is auf 6091 oder so, interessiert ja nicht, gibt dennoch genug die weit über 5,6k sind und selbst in heros keinen schaden machen/nicht tanken oder heilen können


----------



## Natar (26. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> viele items aus pdok und nicht pdk und du trägst legendären Kolben ...
> 
> damit ist die Aussage 5.5k gs durch pdk25 einfach falsch ...




nun ja, sein höchstes item lvl ist 245, dass ist oh warte mal pdk25

somit denke ich dass seine aussage trotzdem richtig war??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dregodis (26. März 2010)

Tja das Addons hat seine bringt einige probleme mit sich.

Aber es wird ja hier immer wieder nur wegen dem Addon gemeckert anstatt die leute zu verurteilen die eine Anforderung stellen für eine instanz die man mit 200er gear auch clearn kann.

Da währen wir beim Sozialverhalten der Spieler.

Es ist bekannt das das Sozialeverhalten in WoW einfach nur für denn ?????? ist.
Ein 20 Jähriger der meint er sei Gott und die Welt will einem 30-40 jährigen erklären um was es bei dem spiel geht.Wenn dann sie aussage kommt : ES GEHT DARUM DIE INSTANZ ZU CLEARN, kann man drauf nur sagen : U POWNED BY Kellerkind.

So ist es auch mit dem Gearscore, nur weil jemand 5500+ gs hat glaubt er das alle seinen equipstand haben muss. 
Witzig ist dabei nur (Ist mir auch schon passiert) Wenn der Raidleader eine anforderung stellt von 5000gs min. und er (Raidleader) mit 5831gs herumrennt aber dann in der instanz (Bossfight) 30% wenniger schaden macht.
Solche leute sind einfach zu IMBA für diese welt.

Lasst ihnen doch ihre illusionen, macht sie nicht kaputt, denn wenn ihr überlegt das ihr noch RL habt und er net , seit ihr automatisch die gewinner. (> das is der satz an denn ich immer denke wenn ich wo net mitgenommen werde nur weil mein equip fürn hugo ist)


----------



## Kidgun (26. März 2010)

ich bekenne mich dazu das ich gearscore benutze aber ich benutze gearscore um einen ersten eindruck zu gewinnen aber für nen raid sieht meine einlade strategie folgendermaßen aus
erfahrung mit den leuten(also auch skill)>beste vz und sockel>gearscore


----------



## Natar (26. März 2010)

Dregodis schrieb:


> So ist es auch mit dem Gearscore, nur weil jemand 5500+ gs hat glaubt er das alle seinen equipstand haben muss.



das ist sein gutes recht. Wems nicht passt, darf sich doch einen anderen raid suchen oder selber einen eröffnen? ah ne, aber dazu sind sich die lieben herren dann zu fein



> Witzig ist dabei nur (Ist mir auch schon passiert) Wenn der Raidleader eine anforderung stellt von 5000gs min. und er (Raidleader) mit 5831gs herumrennt aber dann in der instanz (Bossfight) 30% wenniger schaden macht.



hm, vielleicht hat er mehr spezialaufgaben übernommen, weil die anderen zu sehr auf ihren schaden fixiert sind?





> Lasst ihnen doch ihre illusionen, macht sie nicht kaputt, denn wenn ihr überlegt das ihr noch RL habt und er net , seit ihr automatisch die gewinner. (> das is der satz an denn ich immer denke wenn ich wo net mitgenommen werde nur weil mein equip fürn hugo ist)



damit hast du dich für mich disqualifiziert. RL-Flames ziehen schon ne weile nicht mehr.
Aber mit anderen worten, wenn dich jemand nicht mitnehmen [mitziehen]will, ist er ein kellerkind. tja, die argumentation regel.t


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (26. März 2010)

Dregodis schrieb:


> Witzig ist dabei nur (Ist mir auch schon passiert) Wenn der Raidleader eine anforderung stellt von 5000gs min. und er (Raidleader) mit 5831gs herumrennt aber dann in der instanz (Bossfight) 30% wenniger schaden macht.
> Solche leute sind einfach zu IMBA für diese welt.



Sorry aber als Raidleiter schaffe ich es meistens auch nicht 100% DPS zu fahren da ich ständig ansagen machen muss und die Gruppe beobachte und Fehler am besten erkenne bevor sie passieren. Und ansonsten einfach mal versuchen selbst zu Leiten wenn einem das min GS nicht passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarvic (26. März 2010)

Ich denke, vielleicht wäre es am besten, wenn Blizzard die sinnvollsten Dinge momentan verwendeter Addons übernimmt (alle Taschen in einer usw.) und die Addon-Funktion dann komplett dicht macht. So kommt es dann wieder auf Skill an ohne die ganzen Helferleins und so sinnlose Addons wie Gearscore jibbet dann nicht mehr... :-)


----------



## RedShirt (26. März 2010)

Jarvic schrieb:


> Blizzard die sinnvollsten Dinge momentan verwendeter Addons übernimmt *(alle Taschen in einer usw.) *und die Addon-Funktion dann komplett dicht macht. So kommt es dann *wieder auf Skill an ohne die ganzen Helferleins* und so sinnlose Addons wie Gearscore jibbet dann nicht mehr... :-)



Da ich das Bag-Addon zum Kotzen finde, und Du mir damit z.B. Deine Spielweise aufdrücken willst, gefällt mir nicht. Ich bin selber gern Herr über meine Beutel... merci. (Sortiersystem ftw)

[sarcasm]
Und Skill... dann fordere ich, daß ab sofort alle am Mac spielen sollen, mit exakt gleicher Internetleitung.
Kann ja nicht sein, daß da individuelle Betriebssysteme eingesetzt werden, wo kommen wir dahin? Da unterscheidet sich ein kleines Byte, und er hat 0,0001% schnellere FPS? Neeee
Machen wir gleich, was gleich gehört. 
[/sarcasm]

Wenn ich nicht mehr die freie Wahl hab, welche Addons (im Rahmen EULA Blizz) ich einsetzen darf, dann danke.
UI Modifikationen ftw. Einige können mit anderen besser als mit dem Original UI.

*mann o mann*
"nur noch skill" ... zu Skill gehört auch, sich seine Oberfläche so zu machen (inkl. DBM oder was man selber für nötig hält) um aus *sich* das maximale an Leistung rauszuholen.


----------



## Counterkahn (26. März 2010)

Jarvic schrieb:


> Ich denke, vielleicht wäre es am besten, wenn Blizzard die sinnvollsten Dinge momentan verwendeter Addons übernimmt (alle Taschen in einer usw.) und die Addon-Funktion dann komplett dicht macht. So kommt es dann wieder auf Skill an ohne die ganzen Helferleins und so sinnlose Addons wie Gearscore jibbet dann nicht mehr... :-)



Gebe ich dir bei einigen Addos recht, bei anderen nicht. Ich verstehe das problem von Gearscore nicht, wenn ich einen Raid aufbaue dann schaue ich nach dem Gear und nach den Erfolgen. Da erleichtert Gearscore schonmal das anschauen der Rüstung und man schaut nur noch ob es denn auch PvE-Kram ist und nicht PvP. Am Ende noch fix wegen der Erfolge nachsehen und gut ist. Desweiteren ist es doch jedem sich selbst überlassen wie er einen Raid baut, denn wenn man selber einen Raid baut, dann kann man auch selber entscheiden wer mit welcher Rüstung schon für euren Raid genügt und was ihr schaffen wollt.

MfG


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (26. März 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> [sarcasm]
> Und Skill... dann fordere ich, daß ab sofort alle am Mac spielen sollen, mit exakt gleicher Internetleitung.
> Kann ja nicht sein, daß da individuelle Betriebssysteme eingesetzt werden, wo kommen wir dahin? Da unterscheidet sich ein kleines Byte, und er hat 0,0001% schnellere FPS? Neeee
> Machen wir gleich, was gleich gehört.
> [/sarcasm]



Es darf nur noch mit von Blizzard verkauften Blackboxen gespielt werden! Und bei jedem Addon muss man die auch gleich nochmal mitkaufen. Und jeder bekommt ne Glasfaserleitung ins haus gelegt damit auch die Latenzen exakt gleich sind!


----------



## GuardianWien (26. März 2010)

ich habs auch, aber wie schon einige erwähnt haben, verwende ich es dazu, um eine abschätzung machen zu können, was geht und was nicht.

für meinen tank ist das durchaus wissenswert


----------



## Jarvic (26. März 2010)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr habt? Bei anderen Games - sei es PC, Mac oder Konsole - gibts auch keine Addons....brecht ihr da heulend zusammen? :-)


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (26. März 2010)

Jarvic schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr habt? Bei anderen Games - sei es PC, Mac oder Konsole - gibts auch keine Addons....brecht ihr da heulend zusammen? :-)



Nö, aber in WoW macht es Spaß sich sein eigenes UI zusammenzustellen und Sachen die man braucht einfach selbst Schreiben kann. Für mich gehört das mittlerweile einfach zu WoW dazu und ich fände es doof wenn sie mir ein Teil des Spaßes in WoW nehmen würden


----------



## Visssion (26. März 2010)

jo seh ich auch so, mit addons machts einfach mehr spaß


----------



## Isaya (26. März 2010)

Info am Rand: Ich habe seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr gespielt und habe seit Gestern wieder angefangen.

Dumm Frage: Was - ist - Gearscore?! Dass es ein Addon ist, habe ich hier rausgelesen. Aber für was? Was bringt das? Usw.?


----------



## Counterkahn (26. März 2010)

Isaya schrieb:


> Info am Rand: Ich habe seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr gespielt und habe seit Gestern wieder angefangen.
> 
> Dumm Frage: Was - ist - Gearscore?! Dass es ein Addon ist, habe ich hier rausgelesen. Aber für was? Was bringt das? Usw.?



Das Addon bewertet jedes Ausrüstungsteil was du angelegt hast und gibt jedem Punkte, diese werden dann zu deinem Gearscore zusammen gerechnet.


----------



## Nivâ (26. März 2010)

Ich hatte heute ein einschneidendes Erlebnis mit Gearscore. Die Allianz hatte seit langem Tausenwinter wieder besetzt und ich wollte mir eine AK 25er Gruppe suchen. Als ich nun eine gefunden hatte und auf dem Weg zur Instanz war, sagte der Raidleiter, dass mein GS zu niedrig sei und ich nicht mit könne. Ich hatte einen Stand von 3847 Punkten. Nach dem ich aus der Gruppe gekickt wurde sah ich, dass ich mein RP Equip anhatte. Ich schrieb den Raidleiter noch einmal an um die Situation zuerklären doch dieser meinte nur, dass es eine Ausrede sei und ich wahrscheinlich Equipteile mit höherem Item-Lvl an habe. Ich sagte ihm, dass mein normaler GS bei 5566 liegt und das Euip für AK 25er reicht. Der Raidleiter setzte mich auf Igno und ein anderes Raidmitglied sagte mir, dass ich erstmal mit dem sch*** RP aufhören solle und richtig PVE zumachen. Nach diesem Satz setzte er mich auch auf Igno und ich bekam keine AK Gruppe mehr, da bei uns meist die Horde dominiert. Seit diesem Erlebnis habe ich GS von meinem Rechner verbannt und es wird niewieder kehren. Man kann den Wert und die Erfahrung eines Spielers nicht einfach an ein paar Zahlen ablesen. 

MfG Nivâ der Schattenprieser von Dethecus


----------



## LingLing85 (26. März 2010)

Visssion schrieb:


> jo seh ich auch so, mit addons machts einfach mehr spaß



Mit Addons, wie Gearscore und Recount macht  zocken sicherlich keinen Spaß, wenn man nur darüber bewertet wird! Ich benutze zB nur Addons, um das Interface zu pimpen, weil ich das Standard von Blizz einfach pottenhäßlich finde...aber jemand, der mir sagt, dass mein angeblicher 5800 GS zu low für ICC 10er sei...weiß ja nicht...muss wohl stimmen. GS > Skill eben.


----------



## EisblockError (26. März 2010)

Lol, ich bin momentan total krank, Halsschmerzen, Kopfschmerzen und co. aber ich muss nur einen Blick in diesen Thread werfen und mir geht es direkt besser wenn ich sehe, was für Gehirnkrüppel hier rumlaufen.


Im Ernst, die Diskussion hier ist sowasvon sinnlos und unnötig aber die Welt wird eben von Dummheit und Ignoranz regiert bis jemand den Mut aufbringt, ewas neues entdeckt was dann aber in wenigen Jahren wieder die Grundlage dieser Ignoranz wird.


----------



## Topfkopf (26. März 2010)

Jarvic schrieb:


> Ich denke, vielleicht wäre es am besten, wenn Blizzard die sinnvollsten Dinge momentan verwendeter Addons übernimmt (alle Taschen in einer usw.) und die Addon-Funktion dann komplett dicht macht. So kommt es dann wieder auf Skill an ohne die ganzen Helferleins und so sinnlose Addons wie Gearscore jibbet dann nicht mehr... :-)



Ich wäre einfach dafür Recount und GS zu verbieten, sowie alle Addons die ähnliche Funktionen enthalten. Zu classiczeiten gabs sowat auch nich. Ich weiß schon was die alle mit GS wollen. Nur schnell durchrennen, um 8 müssen die kerlchen nämlich im Bett sein sonst wird Papi böse und bezahlt nicht mehr fürn nächsten monat.



Nivâ schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute ein einschneidendes Erlebnis mit Gearscore. Die Allianz hatte seit langem Tausenwinter wieder besetzt und ich wollte mir eine AK 25er Gruppe suchen. Als ich nun eine gefunden hatte und auf dem Weg zur Instanz war, sagte der Raidleiter, dass mein GS zu niedrig sei und ich nicht mit könne. Ich hatte einen Stand von 3847 Punkten. Nach dem ich aus der Gruppe gekickt wurde sah ich, dass ich mein RP Equip anhatte. Ich schrieb den Raidleiter noch einmal an um die Situation zuerklären doch dieser meinte nur, dass es eine Ausrede sei und ich wahrscheinlich Equipteile mit höherem Item-Lvl an habe. Ich sagte ihm, dass mein normaler GS bei 5566 liegt und das Euip für AK 25er reicht. Der Raidleiter setzte mich auf Igno und ein anderes Raidmitglied sagte mir, dass ich erstmal mit dem sch*** RP aufhören solle und richtig PVE zumachen. Nach diesem Satz setzte er mich auch auf Igno und ich bekam keine AK Gruppe mehr, da bei uns meist die Horde dominiert. Seit diesem Erlebnis habe ich GS von meinem Rechner verbannt und es wird niewieder kehren. Man kann den Wert und die Erfahrung eines Spielers nicht einfach an ein paar Zahlen ablesen.
> 
> MfG Nivâ der Schattenprieser von Dethecus



Tja, diese Beispiel zeigt wie sehr Addons wie Recount, Penismeter und GS das denken bei jüngeren Spielern übernehmen. 

Spieler: Ich möchte gerne mit AK 25
Raidleiter: Ok, ich schau kurz GS
"GS": Nein, der hat zuwenig GS, nimm ihn nicht mit, ich befehle es
Raidleite: (zu GS) Ja Meister!! (Zu spieler) Du hast zuwenig GS, verschwinde Penner!
Spieler: Sorry, hatte RPeq an
"GS": Eine Lüge, eine böse Lüge, er will dich nur reinlegen, beleidige ihn und setz ihn auf Igno, mein kleiner Diener!!!
Raidleiter: (zu GS) Ja mein angebeteter Meister, was würde ich ohne dich tun! (zu Spieler) Verpiss dich du **** ******* ****** *******, Welcome to Igno!
"GS": Sehr gut gehorsamer Zombie, hier hast du einen Keks, MUHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Topfkopf (26. März 2010)

Sorry für Doppelpost-.-


----------



## Tamalan (27. März 2010)

der umgang mit gearscore spiegelt nur die deutsche gesellschaft wieder....oberflächlichkeit

solange man die "richtigen" "hippen" klamotten trägt...labels gut sichtbar....
gehört man dazu

klamotten von kik und anderen discountern....wird man nur seltsam angesehen

kurz um: ich kann ner wildsau nen smoking anziehen und es wird trotzallem eine wildsau bleiben


----------



## Topfkopf (27. März 2010)

Tamalan schrieb:


> der umgang mit gearscore spiegelt nur die deutsche gesellschaft wieder....oberflächlichkeit
> 
> solange man die "richtigen" "hippen" klamotten trägt...labels gut sichtbar....
> gehört man dazu
> ...



WÄr schön wenn du nciht verallgemeinern würdest, und wenn, dann shcon richtig, die menschheit an sich ist ein oberflächliches stück "Verdauungsvorgangendprodukt".


----------



## LaVerne (27. März 2010)

Nivâ schrieb:


> Ich sagte ihm, dass mein normaler GS bei 5566 liegt und das Euip für AK 25er reicht.



Stellt sich die Frage, warum jemand mit GS 5566, der damit wohl einiges an Raiderfahrung mitbringen sollte, nicht auf die Idee kommt, für eine Instanz wie AK selbst einen Raid aufzustellen. Für AK10 / 25 braucht man genau die selbe "Raidleiter-Kompetenz" wie in jeder beliebigen Hero-Ini; nämlich keine...

Statt auf "Oberflächlichkeit" der Community zu schimpfen sollte man doch mal seine eigene Unselbständigkeit kritisieren. Wie ich schon mal anmerkte: Raidleiter bzw. Raidersteller sind in WoW keine limitierten Posten; diese Aufgabe kann jeder übernehmen - und selbst seine Regeln für diesen Raid vorgeben.


----------



## Nivâ (28. März 2010)

Lieber LaVerne ich habe schon öffters einige Random-Raids aufgemacht und auch den Posten des Raidleiters übernommen. Bloß auf Dethecus ist es im Moment sehr schwer immer mehrere AK-25er Raids gleichzeitig laufen zulassen, da wir auf Allianzseite unterbesetzt sind. Es ca 700 Allianzler und ca. 13000 Hordler. Auf den Grund dieses Verhältnises möchte ich jetzt nicht genauer eingehen. Meine Raiderfahrung beläuft sich auf ICC 10er und ein paar 25er Bosse. Wie ich oben schon erwähnt habe, war ich einigemale schon Raidleiter aber in dieser Situation hat sich eine weitere AK-25er Gruppe einfach nicht ergeben. Es gab zuwenig Spieler, die online waren. Ich möchte dich nicht in deiner Meinung zu meinem Beitrag kritisieren aber ich habe in keinem Satz gesagt, dass ich die Community als oberflächlich ansehe. Ich habe nur meine persöhnliche Erfahrung mir dem Addon Gearscore geschildert. Und glaube mir, dass es eine Menge nette und vernünftige Spieler auf der Allianzseite von Dethecus gibt, die nicht nur die Fähigkeiten eines Spieler an ein paar Zahlen ablesen können. Hierzu möchte ich aber auchnoch sagen, dass ich die meisten von diesen Spielern schon seit Jahren kenne und auch schätze. Ich hoffe du verstehst meinen Standpunkt nun ein wenig besser. 

In diesem Sinne 

Nivâ der Shadow von Dethecus


----------



## MaexxDesign (28. März 2010)

Ist ein Gearscore von 6000 möglich ?
Auf meinem Server rennt ein Shadow mit 5999 rum.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elnor (28. März 2010)

Bei Uns auf Blackrock rennen sie mit 6,1k rum also möglich!


----------



## Dragaron (28. März 2010)

Ich finde schon, dass das Addon Gearscore WoW zum Nachtteil beeinflusst hat. Doch das ist nicht die Schuld von Gearscore, sondern von denen die glauben es würde was über die Qualität des Spielers aussagen. Es ist ein Anhaltspunkt über die Qualität der Ausrüstung - mehr leider nicht.
Was mir aber wirklich auffällt ist das WoW von der Idee eines Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game (MMORPG) stark abkommt und zu einem reinem Zahlenspiel verkommt.


----------



## Evil Santa (28. März 2010)

Das Addon ist echt das letzte.
Auf meinem Server leider auch sehr verbreitet.
Das Highlight war für mich aber noch als ein Tank für die Random hc daylie ini leute gesucht hat und mich wegen zu niedrigem GearScore nicht mitnehmen wollte.
Ich Spiele Fury Warri und fahre in den inis locker mehr Schaden als unmotivierte/schlechte Spieler mit ICC Eq.


Eine andere Super sache ist ja das ich mir ungesockelte Heal Platte für den Gear Score Check zulegen kann.
Sockel , VZ , Tauglichkeit wird alles nicht mit berücksichtigt.


----------



## ziwsii (28. März 2010)

Der leader ist doch der der entscheident wehn er mit nimmt und wehn nicht. Er kann GS benutzen oder halt was anderes. Also die moral ist macht selber ne gruppe oder sucht euch ne raid gilde.


----------



## Junkfreak.94 (28. März 2010)

hab ich das richtig verstanden? kommt man nicht in läppische heroinnis unter 5k rein oder meintest du nur ak, ony etc? 
also man muss das so betrachten: logischerweise gibt es ja schwere innis und kindergarteninnis und diese ambitionierten raider wollen die sache schnell und reibungslos hinter sich bringen dh. gearscore.
von hier aus betrachtet siehts noch in ordnung aus wenn es sich um pdk oder icc handelt ABER: wenn es sich um einfache schlachtzugsinze dreht dann darf man hiermit einfach nicht übertreiben schließlich wollen spieler ja auch außerhalb pdc, gefrohrene hallen, embleme etc rüstung erfarmen. und hier vergessen die "ambitionierten" raider einfach, das die wow spielerschaft nicht nur aus high end icc reifen charakteren besteht!

und was heroinnis angeht: finger weg von sämtlichen wertbeschreibungen des charakters! hier fängt nämlich die suche nach richtigem equip für alle an und desshalb kann und DARF man weniger gut ausgrüsteten spielern den zugang zu heroinnis nicht verwehren. eine kleine ausnahme bilden aber tanks das ist aber was anderes...

meiner meinung nach ist gearscore ALLEIN keine große hürde, nur wenn das addon in falschen händen ist, ja dann regt sich somancher richtig auf...


----------



## Hakhu (28. März 2010)

Ich finde das Addon ist wirklich das Letzte vorallem weil bei vielen das Gehirn ausschaltet!

Letzens im Handelschat:

"Suchen noch dd's für pdk25, gearcheck dala mitte"

ich (Shadow mit gs 5,3 oder so) hin zum equipcheck und werd nach begutachtung gleich eingeladen.

10 Min später in der instanz, ich nackt mit 5 angelegten styleausrüstungsgegenständen umherhüpfend und wartend bis endlich aller in der instanz sind. Hör ich im Ts

"Lol, kick mal den priest aus grp 3 der hat nur gs von 3k....."
2 sek später werd ich gekickt

Ich steh mit offenem Mund da und weiß nicht was ich jetzt sagen soll... Da gibts zuerst einen equipcheck und dann wird man gekickt weil man nur teilweise seine ausrüstung an hat und die leute checken es einfach nicht das man grad nicht alles an hat...


echt traurig... aber heutzutage wollen die leute zahlen sehen sowohl am konto als auch im spiel, dass der gesunde menschenverstand dabei auf der strecke bleibt merken die wenigsten


----------



## Dragaron (28. März 2010)

Ich frage mich hin und wieder was es über die Community aussagt, wenn für jeder eine Zahl eines Addons das einzig Wahre ist...

Aber dieser Gearscorewahn hat zur folge, dass wenn man mit einen 5000GS nicht immer 5k DPS macht schon beschimpft wird. Oder dass die Leute bei einem Wipe die Gruppe verlassen. Sind schon traugige Zustände.


----------



## TomXXX (28. März 2010)

Abhilfe/Vorschlag: 

1. Nachdem im Armory ja schon so viel abgespeichert wird, wäre dort vielleicht eine Tabelle mit Bossfight DPS jedes Char mal nicht so schlecht hinzuzufügen.
2. Damagepuppen die DPS über 1 oder 2 min aufzeichnen können und im Spiel dann abrufbar sind (vom eigenen Char oder anderen)

Würd den ganzen Geilscore/Itemgeil/Erfolgsabfrage-Wahn vielleicht beenden!


----------



## Chalkzone (28. März 2010)

TomXXX schrieb:


> Abhilfe/Vorschlag:
> 
> 1. Nachdem im Armory ja schon so viel abgespeichert wird, wäre dort vielleicht eine Tabelle mit Bossfight DPS jedes Char mal nicht so schlecht hinzuzufügen.
> 2. Damagepuppen die DPS über 1 oder 2 min aufzeichnen können und im Spiel dann abrufbar sind (vom eigenen Char oder anderen)
> ...



#1 Zum 1 dann würde echt keiner mehr auf irgendwelche adds gehn weil natürlich keiner schlechte gespeichterte Dps werte haben will.
Überhaupt ist die DPS scheiß egal was zählt ist wieviel schaden gemacht wurde nicht die DPS!


----------



## Skyler93 (28. März 2010)

Chalkzone schrieb:


> #1 Zum 1 dann würde echt keiner mehr auf irgendwelche adds gehn weil natürlich keiner schlechte gespeichterte Dps werte haben will.
> Überhaupt ist die DPS scheiß egal was zählt ist wieviel schaden gemacht wurde nicht die DPS!



was zählt ist das der boss down ist nicht ob er so und so viel schaden gemacht hat oder so und so viel gearscore hat
Gearscore nervt mich wenn ich ehrlich bin, aber kann ma nix machen, ma gucken bin noch nicht 80 mit mein neuen


----------



## Chuck1337 (28. März 2010)

Jemand nen Plan wie viel Gearscore Kungen hat oder der Leader von Paragon?

Kein flame bitte ich will es nur aus Interesse wissen...


----------



## twinxx (29. März 2010)

Sony24 schrieb:


> Von einem T10 Equipten Mage oder welche Klasse auch immer der von Ebay kommt, hat man auch nix.
> 
> Wenigstens hat man im normalfall 80 Lvl Zeit um seinen Char spielen zu lernen.
> 
> ...



Jaja ebay, ich kanns nichmehr hören.
Das is doch alles quatsch, als wenn jeder 2. mit nem hohen gearscore seinen char 
gekauft hat oder seinen char nicht spielen kann...
und 1000 punkte gs unterschied machste auch mit dem besten skill nich weg...
vor allem es ist doch so einfach die ausrüstung zu bekommen, also was jammert ihr rum, 
gerade wenn man den so oft zietierten "super skill" hat.

der normalfall sieht doch eher so aus das leute mit schlechter ausrüstung durch einfach in raids 
reinwollen für die sie noch nicht ausgrüstet sind.

und ehrlich gesagt hab ich persönlich auch keine lust nicht ausgerüstete leute zu ziehen.
es sieht doch so aus, das die leute 80ig werden und dann sofort pdk mit wollen und nen woche später icc....







Qwalle schrieb:


> unterschreibe ich sofort.
> mein kumpel hatte das heute:
> n anderer kumpel sagt: mit deinem gearscore wird das nichts..
> mein kumpel: wart ab ..
> ...



also echt das reine dps geschaue ist genauso blöd wie nur auf den gearscore schauen. das ist in raids viel schlimmer als gs.
das es leute gibt die aus ihrem char das optimale rausholen gabs schon immer. 
das problem ist doch dass du sowas nicht einschätzen kannst wenn du die leute nicht kennst.
es gibt wesentlich mehr leute die behaupten sie können ihren char super spielen als das sie es wirklich könnten.
mach mal nen 25iger icc auf, jeder 2. unterausgerüstete sagt dir "aber ich bin trotzdem super"......


----------



## Super PePe (29. März 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> nun ja, sein höchstes item lvl ist 245, dass ist oh warte mal pdk25
> 
> somit denke ich dass seine aussage trotzdem richtig war???
> 
> ...



Also wenn der Autor von GS wirklich so faul war, wie einige hier andeuten und nur nach item lvl geht ... wozu dann so komisch Zahlen von 5k oder 6k? Er hätte doch auch nur das item lvl addieren können udn den Durchschnittswert angeben brauchen. Aber dem ist ja nicht so... denn ihr lieben GS-Fans, laut dieser Theorie udn euren Aussagen .. ist das Addon ja dann noch größerer Bullshit als bisher angenommen. Verstanden auf was ich hinaus will?. nach eurer Theorie ist ein hero 245er item (pdok) kein Deut besser als ein 245 75 Marken Teil, wenn man GS so auslegt wie ihr. und eine 232er hero 5er ini Waffe ist besser als eine 226er legendäre Waffe. Doch irgendwie ist dem nicht so...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



somit ist die Aussagen das man auf einen gs von 5.5k nur mit pdk25 (ohne O) kommt, schlicht weg unwahr...


Ausgangspunkt war:



Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> 5,5 erreicht man ja locker mit pdk 25er, da muss man jetzt nicht so viel für können ^^
> 
> mein Priester hat 5,5k und der hat keine 251er items
> 
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Anub'arak&cn=Azrail


----------



## Natar (29. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Also wenn der Autor von GS wirklich so faul war, wie einige hier andeuten und nur nach item lvl geht ... wozu dann so komisch Zahlen von 5k oder 6k? Er hätte doch auch nur das item lvl addieren können udn den Durchschnittswert angeben brauchen. Aber dem ist ja nicht so... denn ihr lieben GS-Fans, laut dieser Theorie udn euren Aussagen .. ist das Addon ja dann noch größerer Bullshit als bisher angenommen. Verstanden auf was ich hinaus will?. nach eurer Theorie ist ein hero 245er item (pdok) kein Deut besser als ein 245 75 Marken Teil, wenn man GS so auslegt wie ihr. und eine 232er hero 5er ini Waffe besser als eine 226er legendäre Waffe. Doch irgendwie ist dem nicht so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also: ich bin kein GS-Fan, allerdings verabscheue ich es auch nicht und komme nicht mit der durchschnittlichen "ich hab skill, wer braucht GS-begründung"

Merke: wer skill hat, hat auch einen hohen Gs, und braucht ihn nicht weil er 
1. in ner guten gilde / in einem guten raid ist
2. Oder sein "Können" über die eigene F-Liste bekannt ist

2:Wieso nicht alle Gegenstände gleich gewichtet werden? Ganz einfach, weil als Beispiel eine 245er 2h-Waffe dem Spieler (Charakter) mehr bringt als ein 245er Ring. Verstanden soweit?


3. Du sprichst wohl mit der 226er legendary waffe den heilerkolben aus ulduar aus. Nun ja, der faktische Itemlvl dieses Kolbens ist 245.
Uldu = itemlvl 226, dieses Item ist 245. Ergo wird die legendary schon anders gewichtet.

4. Ja, ein pdok item mit item lvl 245 wird durch das addon gleich gewichtet wie ein 245 marken teil.[voraussgesetzt gleicher itemslot]. Wie auch T10.5 gleich gewichtet wird, egal obs mit marke gekauft wurde oder in ak25 gedroppt wird.

capische? 

edit: he pepe, kneifen gilt nicht. Sag es, sag es. Huldige mich mit den Worten: [Ich bin deiner nicht würdig].
Jaja scrubs


----------



## baumthekaito (29. März 2010)

Elnor schrieb:


> Bei Uns auf Blackrock rennen sie mit 6,1k rum also möglich!



bei uns einer mit 6390 und ich selbst hab auch 5956 also definitiv möglich.


----------



## Snoggo (29. März 2010)

GS hat eine ganz nette Funktion, und das ist der Übersichtsbildschirm, mit dem man (Klassenverständnis vorrausgesetzt) schnell und bequem Leute einschätzen kann (Statsverteilung, sind PvP-Items angelegt etc.). Da jedoch (gefühlte) 95% der GS-Nutzer einfach nur ihren Tooltipp begutachten und Zahlen vergleichen, ist die Mehrheit der GS-Nutzer einfach nur dumm in meinen Augen, da sie sich keine 2 Minuten mit dem Addon auseinandergesetzt haben.

5K Gearscore kann sich wirklich jeder relativ fix anlachen (264er Craftables sind teuer, aber 264er PvP-Items kosten nur etwas Zeit), aber den Score erreichen und das passende Equipment ist schon schwieriger.

Und da liegt die Crux, die Mehrheit der GS-Nutzer verlässt sich einfach auf irgendeine dumme Zahl und nicht auf den eigenen Verstand.

Naja, soll mir egal sein, da mein DK nu auch 80 ist, und ein paar PvP-Teile darüber entscheiden ob ich in PUGs mitgenommen werde, ziehe ich die halt an und werd kaum heilbar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (29. März 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> 3. Du sprichst wohl mit der 226er legendary waffe den heilerkolben aus ulduar aus. Nun ja, der faktische Itemlvl dieses Kolbens ist 245.
> Uldu = itemlvl 226, dieses Item ist 245. Ergo wird die legendary schon anders gewichtet.
> 
> 4. Ja, ein pdok item mit item lvl 245 wird durch das addon gleich gewichtet wie ein 245 marken teil.[voraussgesetzt gleicher itemslot]. Wie auch T10.5 gleich gewichtet wird, egal obs mit marke gekauft wurde oder in ak25 gedroppt wird.
> ...



=)

Ich weiß nicht, aber ich nehm den Kolbenträger irgendwie auf Anhieb in ICC mit, ohne auch nur einen Blick auf sein Rest-EQ geworfen zu haben.
Das ist mir mehr wert, als ne 245er Waffe die einer bei Ony25 abgestaubt hat.

Warum? Weil ich weiß, daß der Kolbenträger mit Sicherheit (so es sein Acc und er nicht gekauft ist) Skill hat.

Zeigt mir das GS? Nein, nach Deiner Argumentation ist das ja nur n stinknormales 245er Wäffchen =)

Sorry, aber für mich ist ein 245er oK Item auch > 251 ICC 10er Normaldrop. Gründe sind wohl offenbar.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Natar (29. März 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> =)
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, aber ich nehm den Kolbenträger irgendwie auf Anhieb in ICC mit, ohne auch nur einen Blick auf sein Rest-EQ geworfen zu haben.
> Das ist mir mehr wert, als ne 245er Waffe die einer bei Ony25 abgestaubt hat.
> ...




ah darauf wollte er hinaus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gut, stimmt schon. obwohl, wenn ich mich zurückerinnere an die: 
/2 LFM Uldu25
Fragmente locked

Zeiten,


bei welchem die bosse schlicht overgeared gezergt wurden, muss das auch nicht allzu viel bedeuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (29. März 2010)

So die ganze Diskussion geht mir mächtig auf den Keks, was aber vielmehr am Hintergrund liegt. Deswegen versuche ich es jetzt nochmal in Ruhe zu erklären.

Fest steht das Gearscore mit WOTLK kam. Gearscore gab es nicht in Classic, Gearscore gab es nicht in BC. Es rechnet den Itemwert zusammen. Ich versuche jetzt einmal zu erklären, warum ich die Diskussion alleine schon traurig finde. Ich finde Gearscore ist ein Nebenprodukt des Spielsystems von WOTLK. Es ist nur ein großer Teil dessen, was zur negativen Stimmung und zu einem unschönen Klima in der Community in den Foren, im Handelschannel und wo sonst noch führt.

In WOTLK hat sich die breite Meinung anscheinend geändert, was aus meiner Sicht vorallem auf einen Kundenwechsel zurückzuführen ist. Die neue Kundengruppe: 12 - 16 Jahre. Vorallem 12 - 14. Die kann man leicht beeindrucken, sie kennen das alte Spiel nichtmehr Und man muss nicht so einen Wert auf Rollenspiel, Atmosphäre oder Geschichte legen. Die wollen meistens nur fette Epics und mächtige Kämpfe. Grob gesagt.


Jedenfalls hatte dies zufolge, dass dieses Spiel sogut wie an jeder Ecke vereinfacht wurde. In sämtlichen Bereichen, nicht nur die Instanzen waren/Sind betroffen. Berufe, Quests, Gegner in der freien Welt, PvP, Länder, die Startgebiete, Levelvereinfachung, zich kostenpflichtige Wechsel und und und. Die Liste ist wirklich lang, jeder weiss was gemeint ist.


Deswegen kam Gearscore auch erst mit WOTLK auf, es ist nur eine logische Sache. Gearscore ersetzt das, was früher auf den ersten Blick zu erkennen war. Die Spieler versuchen (verzweifelt), wege zu finden sich doch noch von anderen abzugrenzen, in Zeiten wo jeder Alles hat. Klar führt das zu Streit, denn die Regel die so lange Erfolg hatte, gilt nicht mehr: "Wer episch ist, ist auch gut." Denn das konnte man immer auf den ersten Blick erkennen. Deswegen können die einen Gearscore nicht verstehen, während es die Anderen als einzige Alternative sehen, um festzustellen wer wirklich gut ist.

Hätte sich das System nicht geändert, wäre Gearscore überhaupt nicht gekommen, ganz einfach weil kein Bedarf danach dagewesen wäre. Man konnte Leistung und Skill auf den ersten Blick erkennen. Wenn man in Ironforge jemanden gesehen hatte, der mächtige Sachen aus dem Black Temple anhatte, hatte man in gewisser Weise Respekt vor dieser Person, denn man wusste, das der es drauf hat.

Desweiteren wurden tausende Versionen von Instanzen eingeführt. Und natürlich auch Hardmodes. Diese sollten dazu beitragen, dass jeder zufrieden ist. Was aber wohl nicht der Fall ist, wie man an den tausenden Kritikthreads erkennen kann. Allgemein sind viele nicht zufrieden mit WOTLK, während andere sehr zufrieden sind. Es ist praktisch eine Art Kluft zwischen den Spielern entstanden. Vor einiger Zeit habe ich diese Kluft einmal versucht zu beschreiben. 



*Ich zitiere mich selber:

[Zitat Beginn]*


Letztens hatte WoW seinen 5. Geburtstag soweit ich weiss. Ich selber spiele schon seit Classic, richtig aktiv seit BC. Wenn man sich das Spiel und seine Spieler so anschaut, dann erkennt man, das sich in den Jahren so Einiges am Spiel selber und an den Spielern verändert hat. Vieles ist positiv, vieles Negativ, wobei hier oft der persönliche Geschmack entscheidet.

Doch ich will mal zur Sache kommen. Schaut man sich die momentane "Community", oder ich sage besser "Spieler" an, so kann man in vielen Situationen nurnoch den Kopf schütteln. Dieser "Wandel der Community" hat zunehmend mit WOTLK begonnen. Ja ich spreche von einem "Wandel der Community" und ich wage zu behaupten, das die Spieler in Classic, ABER auch BC erheblich mehr Respekt besaßen.

Jetzt werden sich viele denken: "Mag ja sein, doch Flamer gab es immer". Dies möchte ich nicht abstreiten. Doch vergleicht man den damaligen Ton, mit dem heutigen, sollten jedem die Unterschiede sofort ins Auge stechen. Dies bezieht sich einzig und allein auf das Verhalten der Spieler. Ich bin keiner der sagt, früher war alles besser.

*Ich gebe euch einige Stichpunkte, durch die WOTLK glänzt.

- Gearcheck
- DPS
- Locked
- Flames
- Spamm
- Anonymität*
*- Schnelligkeit*

Der Handelschannel ist tot, denn handeln ist unmöglich. Stattdessen finden dort erbitterte Flamewars statt, Gildenmakros spammen sich gegenseitig weg und Raidgruppen suchen Leute mit 6k DPS aufwärts und dem besten Equip.

Mittlerweile geht sogut wie alles Realmpool intern. In maximal 30 Minuten ist man durch jede Hero Instanz durch. In den Instanzen stehen Flames an der Tagesordnung. Sollte das Oculus oder HDZ4 zur Wahl kommen, findet die Instanz erst garnicht statt.

Die Community kommt einem mittlerweile vor, wie eine unmenschliche Gessellschaft, in der nurnoch die Leistung zählt. Das BESTE Gear, die HÖCHSTE DPS Zahl, die SCHNELLSTE Heroinstanz, die EFFEKTIVSTE Skillung, die OPTIMALSTEN Sockel und Verzauberungen. Wer bei etwas davon nicht 100% gibt wird geflamt und oft ausgeschlossen. Es kommt einem so vor, als wäre der Spaß und der Mensch der hinter den Charakteren sitzt bei vielen mittlerweile unwichtig geworden. Wie in einer Leistungsgessellschaft. Wer nicht mithält bleibt auf der Strecke.

Dazu kommt vielen einfach alles monoton und eintönig vor, alles geht schneller und schneller, zum genießen bleibt keine Zeit. Dies Alles entsteht durch das WOTLK System und ich erkläre euch jetzt warum.

Und ja, ich weiss das es Flames etc. schon immer gab, doch es geht mir ja nicht um die Flames selber sondern um die Ausmaße, die solche Sachen mit WOTLK angenommen haben.

*Schauen wir uns mal die vergangenen Teile von WoW im Kurzformat an:*

*Classic:

*Es war für jeden alles neu, es gab viel zu entdecken. Das System war sehr sehr sehr zeitaufwendig. Vieles bestand aus purer Farmerei, die Ränge im PvP forderten meiner Meinung nach oft unmenschliche Zeitbedingungen. Die mit wenig Zeit beschwerten sich.

*BC:*

Für mich selber die goldene WoW Zeit. Es gab vergleichsweise wenig Meckerei im Vergleich zu Classic und WOTLK. Ausgeglichene Schwierigkeitsgrade, ohne Hardmodes und verschiedene Instanzversionen. Ein gutes Markensystem, sowie gut balanciertes PvP, mit einigen Ausreisern.

Beschwerden gab es in erster Linie über Design, Gladisets und Arena im Allgemeinen.

*WOTLK:*

Das Gegenteil von Classic, mit dem Nachteil, das jetzt nicht alles noch neu und unentdeckt ist. Schwerpunkt liegt bei den Gelegenheitsspielern. Leichte Anforderungen und gute Zeitbedingungen.
Die Hardcore Spieler beschweren sich über zu wenig Schwierigkeit.


Was fällt auf, wenn man sich diese 3 Kurzformen anschaut ? Zunächst einmal, das man es niemals allen recht machen kann. Aber man kann Kompromisse eingehen, sodass möglichst viele Leute zufrieden sind.

*WoW kann man in 4 große Spielergruppen aufteilen*: PvP Spieler, PvE Spieler, PvE & PvP Spieler, Rollenspieler

*Diese Gruppierungen kann man noch einmal in verschiedene Spieltypen einteilen:*

1 - Gelegenheitsspieler
2 - Hardcore Spieler
3 - Ein Mittelding zwischen Gruppe 1 & 2, nennen wir sie "Hardcasual" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desweiteren gibt es noch weitere Grupperiungen, welche ziemlich klein sind, wie z.B. Classicraider und irgendwelche Sammler.

Es liegt auf der Hand, dass jede dieser Gruppierungen eine ganz andere Vorstellung von dem "Besten" für das Spiel hat. Demnach KANN man NICHT jeder Gruppierung das optimale Spiel liefern. Denn sobald man sich auf eine der Gruppierung fixiert, beschwert sich eine oder beide anderen Gruppierungen.

*Zu Classic wurde sich auf die Hardcore Spieler fixiert => Casuals beschweren sich
Zu WOTLK wurde sich auf die Casuals fixiert => Hardcore Spieler beschweren sich

*Und wieso gab es in BC vergleichsweise wenig Beschwerden über die Spielmechanik selber ? Ganz einfach, weil Kompromisse gemacht wurden. Das System war so gut durchdacht, das es für alle drei Gruppen genug bot. Es bot für keinen die optimale Lösung, aber es stelle alle drei Gruppen zufrieden.

Denn man kann die 3 Gruppen nicht in einen Topf werfen und den anderen beiden Gruppen, den Spieltyp der einen Gruppe aufzwängen. Sowas KANN NUR zu Streit führen. Den Beweis dafür seht ihr in den Foren und im Spiel selber.

WOTLK ist für Gelegenheitsspieler ein Segen und für die Community im ganzen ein Stich mitten ins Herz. Durch das System fühlen sich 2 große Gruppen schlichtweg benachteiligt. Was zu einem misserablen Klima führt. Gearchecks, DPS, Flamerein usw. lassen grüßen.

In WOTLK nimmt es solche Ausmaße an, weil das Spiel, anderst als zu Clasiczeiten, nichtmehr neu ist. Würde man die Addons tauschen, hätte in Classic so ein Klima geherrscht.


*Doch was genau stimmt im WOTLK System nicht?*

Auch wenn sich das jetzt wie ein einziger Flametext anhören wird, so beinhaltet er doch die Wahrheit. Was Gelegenheitsspieler logischer Weise aus oben genannten Gründen nicht stören wird, stört die anderen Gruppen, aber ich komme zur Sache.

In WOTLk wird sich zunächst auf einen Teil des Contents fixiert. Naxxramas war da und wurde gecleart. Dann kam Ulduar, Naxxramas steht seitdem zunehmend leer. Ulduar wurde gecleart. Die nächste Instanz kam und Ulduar stand und steht leer. Die Kette lässt sich so weiterführen.
Momentan stehen wegen des neuen Dungensuchsystems sogar die Schlachtfelder leer.

Der nächste Punkt ist, das es unzählige (zugegeben übertrieben) verschiedene Instanzversionen gibt. Dies führt zur Demotivation. Denn wer will schon eine Instanz durchspielen, nur um sie dann noch einmal mit mehr Spielern durch zu spielen ? Oft waren oder sind die 10er Versionen sogar härter als die 25er Versionen. Das System hat verfehlt.

Beim Argentumtunier wurde das System sogar noch erweitert, wodurch es von einer Instanz zich Versionen gab. Man macht alles praktisch doppelt und das wieder und wieder. Und zu diesen vielen verschiedenen Versionen, in denen man im Grunde nur alles wiederholt, kommt noch der mangelnde CC in WOTLK. Alles ist sehr Gearlastig und Movement spielt im Gesamtbild in WOTLK eine untergeordnete Rolle.

Durch das System von verschiedenen Versionen, wollte man die schweren Instanzen, die es in BC ZUSÄTZLICH zu den leichten Instanzen gab einfach ersetzen. Irgendwo ist es logisch, das sowas aber eher demotivierend ist. Denn es ist etwas anderes, ob ich einen Boss endlich zum ersten mal töten kann, nach vielen Versuchen und man sich tierisch freut, oder ob man einem boss gegenübersteht, den man schon in einer anderen version besiegt hat und man weiss wie die Instanz aussieht. *Zusätzliche Versionen ersetzen kein MH oder FDS Feeling.*

Wo ich auch schon beim nächsten Punkt wäre: Hardmodes. Ein umstrittener Punkt. Ich bin ein Fan von Erfolgen, doch nur solange sie einen spaßigen Hintergrund haben, oder meinetwegen irgendetwas mit farmen zu tun haben.

Aber wenn ich in eine Instanz gehe und mir den Boss extra schwerer mache, indem ich mir ein Arm auf dem Rücken binde, entzieht sich mir das jedweder Logik. Es ging doch damals auch ohne Hardmodes, das es harte Bosse gab.

Und hier liegt möglicherweise eine verschwiegene Leiche begraben: Arbeitseinsparung. Wieso hat Blizzard nicht wie zu BC einfach meh Instanzen mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden entworfen ?

*Ein Vergleich:*

*BC:* Kara, ZA, Gruul, Magtheridon, MH, FDS, SSC, BT; SW
*WOTLK:* Naxx, Maly, Sartharion, Ulduar, Pdk, icc

Wobei ich die Argentumtunierinstanzen eigentlich nicht als richtige Instanzen bezeichnen kann. Im Prinzip wurden da nur Bosse in das Design einer 5er Instanz gestellt, die zum Teil einfach nur dasselbe machten, wie vergangene Bosse.

Nunja, das sollte es gewesen sein. Es hat gut getan das zu schreiben. Dies alles ist meine eigene Meinung und ich will sie keinem aufzwängen. Ich stehe auch auf keiner Seite, ich bin einfach nur Neutral. Vielen Dank für das Lesen.

*[Zitat Ende]*

Während hier noch laufend über die Nebenprodukte eines fehlerhaften Systemes diskutiert wird, wird das System was überhaupt erst dazu geführt hat völlig auser Acht gelasen. Wenn sich das System nicht ändern, wird es auch weiterhin Gearscore geben. Wenn weiterhin jeder Alles hat, werden die Spieler weiterhin versuchen Mittel und Wege zu finden sich abzugrenzen.

Ein Gearscore Verbot würde daher auch nichts bringen.

Jetzt werde ich wahrscheinlich gleich kritisiert: "WOTLK hat kein fehlerhaftes System." Für mich schon, allein wegen der Stimmung und den in dieser Anzahl noch nie dagewesenen Kritikthreads. Das allein ist für mich eine Tatsache das dieses System nicht das richtige ist.

Es muss wieder der Mittelwert gefunden werden wie in BC.

Leistung muss sich wieder lohnen.


----------



## Talismaniac (29. März 2010)

GS is einfach super, jeder der mich anschreibt wieviel ich hab kommt auf die igno, noobfilter nennt man das.


----------



## Galadith (29. März 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> [...]
> Leistung muss sich wieder lohnen.



Wow! Endlich jemand der meiner Meinung ist! Ich hoffe einfach nur das Cataclysm wieder ein "BC" wird.


----------



## RedShirt (29. März 2010)

Galadith schrieb:


> Wow! Endlich jemand der meiner Meinung ist! Ich hoffe einfach nur das Cataclysm wieder ein "BC" wird.



Du bist, was Du farmst.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (29. März 2010)

Verdammt schöner Beitrag Meneleus! Danke dafür.


Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Leistung muss sich wieder lohnen.



qft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (29. März 2010)

Was ist Gearscore?

Sorry, ich spiel seit 7 Monaten kein WoW mehr ... würds trd gerne wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spirmin (29. März 2010)

Ja und dann nehmen diese voll NOOBs von Raidleader Leute mit die PVP Eq im PVE tragen...sie haben ja ihre 5,7 K GS....


----------



## Skalpi (30. März 2010)

Tja, Tank mit Melee Equip, Melee mit Tank Equip, Caster mit Melee Equip, Melee mit Caster Equip ist doch Jacke wie Hose solange der GS stimmt ist alle OK.

Mit 20 Watt in der Birne macht es doch sicherlich auch Spaß mit Hundehaufen zu spielen...


----------



## elfithefreak (30. März 2010)

GS ist das letzte. Ich würde mir wünschen das Blizz Stufenweise die Items, mit steigendem Content, nach und nach zurückstufft von Lila auf Blau. Dann würd auch nicht jeder mit Lila Zeugs rumlaufen und das Itemlvl könnte getrost wieder rausgepatcht werden. Somit wäre das Addon GearScore auch hinfällig da dies mitunter nur bassierend auf dem Itemlvl seine Bewertung macht.


Alternativ wäre es auch eine Möglichkeit in den Tooltips zu den Items einfach folgende Zeile hinzuzufügen:

"Dieses Item wurd in Raid/INI "XY" gefunden."

Und das sollte eig kein Problem sein da diese Information sogar in wowarmory vorhanden ist.


----------



## yves1993 (30. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Was ist Gearscore?
> 
> Sorry, ich spiel seit 7 Monaten kein WoW mehr ... würds trd gerne wissen
> 
> ...



Gearscore ist ein Wert der aus dem Itemlvl und sowieso gesamt aus dem Level deines Equips berechnet wird. Je besser deine Items desto höher dein Gearscore.
Ist ein Addon wie Recount.

Hoffe das reicht dir als Erklärung, wenn net blätter einfach ein paar Seiten zurück da hat glaub ich jemand die genauere Erklärung abgegeben.


----------



## Dragaron (30. März 2010)

Hier mal ein sehr interessanter Betrag zum Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.facebook.com/notes/pc-games-mmore/logout-0110-/343153366260


----------



## Technocrat (30. März 2010)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> GS is einfach super, jeder der mich anschreibt wieviel ich hab kommt auf die igno, noobfilter nennt man das.



Yes!! This!! Wußte doch, das das Scheißteil zu was gut sein muß...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c0bRa (30. März 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> [...]
> Ist ein Addon wie Recount.


Bei Recount seh ich aber zumindest noch, ob einer Schaden macht, auf was er Schaden macht (bei Valithria doch ganz hilfreich) und es bezieht sich auf aktuelle Spieldaten... Gearscore ist ne fixe nichtssagende Zahl...

Im Gegensatz zu Gearscore kann ich aus den Recount-Daten dann doch ableiten, ob einer ne Anweisung verstanden hat und Schaden auf das Ziel fährt oder stupide reinbombt... Also hab ich bei Recount nen Anhaltspunkt, ob er "Skill" hat, Bei GS seh ich nur, was er für Dropluck in Inis/Raids hatte... 



Talismaniac schrieb:


> GS is einfach super, jeder der mich anschreibt wieviel ich hab kommt auf die igno, noobfilter nennt man das.


/sign


----------



## Technocrat (30. März 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Leistung muss sich wieder lohnen.


In Bezug auf ein Spiel ist das so ziemlich das Krankeste, was ich je gelesen habe. Deine ganze Argumentation ist komplett daneben, verwechselt Spielen mit Arbeiten und zeigt, das Du vermutlich keiner Arbeit nachgehst, denn sonst würdest Du Entspannung suchen und nicht künstlich aus einem Spiel einen Arbeitsersatz machen wollen. Zum Glück ist Blizzard weiser als Du und trocknet WoW für leistungsbesessene "Spieler" aus. Wer Leistung bringen will, soll sich entweder einen Job oder einen Sport suchen.


----------



## Dragaron (30. März 2010)

Ein Problem ist halt, dass in WoW die Zeit, die man spielt ein wichtiger Faktor ist.

Die meisten (sicher nicht alle) Gilden die höchere Instanzen raiden setzten eine gewisse Online-Zeit vorraus. Wer diese nicht aufbringen kann hat erst einmal keine Chance auf einen GS von 5000+ (oder nur knapp darüber).
Da ja heute schon eine GS von 5300+ für PDK vorrausgesetzt wird, hat er auch keine Erfolge in den Schlachtzügen vorzuweisen. Er/Sie muss sich mühsam über die täglichen Instanzen, wöchentlichen Schlachtzüge und evt. Archa einen höhen GS aufbauen.
Das schafft erst einmal nur eines - eine WoW-Zweiklassengesellschaft. Und ich glaube, dass viele auch genau das wollen. Sie wollen sich abheben von der Maße. Sie wollen zu einem kleinen Kreis gehören, der sagen kann ich hab ICC clear - schaut mal her.
Aber bitte in welchem Spiel gibt es denn, dass nur einige das "Ende" spielen dürfen? Ihr könnt gerne die Ersten sein - aber müsst ihr auch die einzigen sein?

mfg


----------



## Chalkzone (30. März 2010)

Spirmin schrieb:


> Ja und dann nehmen diese voll NOOBs von Raidleader Leute mit die PVP Eq im PVE tragen...sie haben ja ihre 5,7 K GS....



Der Schaden bleibt "fast" gleich bei Pvp und Pve Equip.


----------



## ch.b. (30. März 2010)

ich vermisse die zeiten wo noch leistung (dps, bps und hps) gezählt haben
aus schlechtem eq kann man durch skill ja evtl auch mehr rausholen als der non-skiller mit high eq


----------



## Lari (30. März 2010)

Hier wird aber auch maßlos übertrieben.
Wie oft kommt es vor, dass jemand eine Gruppe mit übertriebenen GS Anforderungen aufbaut?
Mir ist es bisher ein einziges mal passiert, dass GS zum Kick eines Raidmembers geführt hatte bzw. deswegen jemand den Raid verlassen hat. Den Rest kann man doch einfach ignorieren.

Ich glaube hier wird sich zu 90% künstlich aufgeregt.


----------



## Ulkhor (30. März 2010)

ihr seid ja mal echt der hammer ... regt euch zwei einhalb monate über ein addon auf, daß ihr eh nicht abschaffen könnt^^

nutzt es einfach nicht, oder ignoriert alle raids die nen gewissen gs verlangen und/oder baut eigene raids ohne gs-anforderung und gut is
.... so, jetzt, da ihr wisst was zu tun ist, könnt ihr aufhören mit weinen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rongor (30. März 2010)

Vor allem hacken alle hier auf dem Addon rum.
Das Addon kann nix dafür, wenn ihr es falsch benutzt.

Ich habe GS drauf um zu schauen ob der Tank in der Ini meine Aggro halten kann, oder ob ich aufpassen muss und ruhiger spiele.
Leute die mit GS posten ne Grp suchen, lade ich net, weil die sich nur über Ausrüstung definieren.
Ob sie SPIELEN können weiß ich dennoch nicht.

Alle Addons sind nur so gut wie man sie nutzt.
Da aber die virtuelle Penisgröße entscheidend zu sein scheint, sind Recount und GS so verrufen.

Also flamed nicht die Addons, sondern die Honks die sie mißbrauchen!


----------



## Najsh (30. März 2010)

Ulkhor schrieb:


> ihr seid ja mal echt der hammer ... regt euch zwei einhalb monate über ein addon auf, daß ihr eh nicht abschaffen könnt^^
> 
> nutzt es einfach nicht, oder ignoriert alle raids die nen gewissen gs verlangen und/oder baut eigene raids ohne gs-anforderung und gut is
> .... so, jetzt, da ihr wisst was zu tun ist, könnt ihr aufhören mit weinen
> ...



sehe ich genauso - echt übel diese rumgeflemme der ganzen Kinder denen man ihren Lolli bzw ihre
Illusion genommen hat.


----------



## Dragaron (30. März 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> sehe ich genauso - echt übel diese rumgeflemme der ganzen Kinder denen man ihren Lolli bzw ihre
> Illusion genommen hat.



Wen Dich das Thema nicht interessiert, ist es doch gut. Aber mach die Leute doch nicht so an weil sie sich über eine Thema austauschen. Was nebenbei bemerkt der Sinn eines Forums ist.


----------



## Ulkhor (30. März 2010)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Wen Dich das Thema nicht interessiert, ist es doch gut. Aber mach die Leute doch nicht so an weil sie sich über eine Thema austauschen. Was nebenbei bemerkt der Sinn eines Forums ist.


wer sagt denn das uns das thema nicht interessiert? wir sagen halt nur unsere meinung und wenn es unsere meinung is, daß ihr euch wie kleine kinder anstellt, dann is das eben unser meinung. 
und die hat hier genauso seinen platz wie deine


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (30. März 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> In Bezug auf ein Spiel ist das so ziemlich das Krankeste, was ich je gelesen habe. Deine ganze Argumentation ist komplett daneben, verwechselt Spielen mit Arbeiten und zeigt, das Du vermutlich keiner Arbeit nachgehst, denn sonst würdest Du Entspannung suchen und nicht künstlich aus einem Spiel einen Arbeitsersatz machen wollen. Zum Glück ist Blizzard weiser als Du und trocknet WoW für leistungsbesessene "Spieler" aus. Wer Leistung bringen will, soll sich entweder einen Job oder einen Sport suchen.



Ich finde es viel kranker, dass deine Kommentare sogut wie immer vor Bleidigungen und Provokationen nur so strotzen. Du behauptest meine Argumentation ist daneben und das ist auch schon alles was du tust. "Du schreibst nur scheiße weil Baum." Weisst du was ich von der Intelligenz solcher Leute halte ?

=> Stein

Wie kann man jemanden nur enfach mal dumm anmachen für etwas das er schreibt, aber nicht einmal begründen wieso es so ist ? Was ist an Leistung in einem Spiel so verkehrt ? Nur weil man mal gefordert werden will bei einem Spiel heißt das wahrscheinlich für dich man ist irgend so ein bessesener Süchtling ? Oh ja, die Leute mag ich ja noch am Meisten. Für mich macht es keinen Unterschied in welchem Bereich meines Lebens ich Leistung bringen, solange ich davon profitiere in Form von Spaß, Geld Lob oder was weiss ich.

Nur weil jemand es etwas fordernder haben will ist er *K E I N S Ü C H T I G E R*. Ich bitte euch eingehenst endlich mal so etwas zu begreifen.

Das ist einfach nur lächerlich, provozierend, diskriminierend. Das hat nichts mit diskutieren zu tun. Das hat einfach nur etwas damit zu tun, der der etwas gegen das Spiel sagt ins Lächerliche zu ziehen und als Abschaum darzustellen.

So und wenn du jetzt nochmal in einem normalen Ton mit mit diskutieren willst, stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung, aaber sowas geht garnicht.


----------



## Najsh (30. März 2010)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Wen Dich das Thema nicht interessiert, ist es doch gut. Aber mach die Leute doch nicht so an weil sie sich über eine Thema austauschen. Was nebenbei bemerkt der Sinn eines Forums ist.




Ich habe mich zum Thema argumentativ vor gut 2 Wochen geäussert.
24 Feb:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/138204-gearscore-die-neue-pest-in-wow-dps-ist-out/page__st__620__p__2460892__fromsearch__1&#entry2460892
18. Feb:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/142957-gearscore-ist-nicht-alles/page__st__140__p__2449035__fromsearch__1&#entry2449035

Inzwischen - und deshalb meine jetztige Reaktion darauf - bin ich nur
noch genervt von der Masse der oberflächlichen heul postings.


----------



## Ulkhor (30. März 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Leistung muss sich wieder lohnen.


ob mit oder ohne gearscore, verstehe ich trotzdem nicht, warum sich "leistung" in wow nicht mehr lohnt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EdenGazier (30. März 2010)

Also wir achten schon darauf, das diejenige, die mit uns raiden wollen einen Equipstand haben, die ICC 25 Fähig ist. Ohne dabei auf die Trinket zu achten. 

DPS schätze ich in meinen Raid, aber nur dann wenn es angebracht ist. Nach jeden wipe bei einen Boss schaue ich, wie die Spieler gespielt haben. Sind sie auf die Stachel gegangen, haben sie die Adds gespielt usw. Wenn einige da bei sind, die sehr gerne auf DPS fahren, aber das Team gefährden, weil sie die Adds nicht spielen, gibt es ne Verwarnung. Kommt das noch mal Vor. Wird sein Platz frei. 

Ich fackel nicht lang als Raidlead. DPS ist nicht alles und bringt niemanden zum Sieg. Was bringt es mir 11k bei einen Boss zu haben, wenn die Heiler an den Adds sterben, weil sie nicht gespielt worden sind. 

Es hat zwar jetzt ein paar Versuche gebraucht und nach dem ich zwei drei Spieler mitten im Raid einfach gekickt habe, da sie trotz meiner Anweisungen doch lieber Recount anführen wollten. Siehe da, wir kommen weiter. 

Die Spieler vergessen, einfach, dass man nachschauen kann, wo welcher Spieler aktiv gespielt hat. Und vor allen was er gemacht hat. Und als Raidlead, sehe ich das Spiel als team.

Das setzt vorraus, das die Leute ihren Hirn einsetzen, lernen sich zu bewegen. 

Damage Dealer haben mehr als nur Schaden als Aufgabe, nämlich auch Schaden zu vermindern. Das bedeutet, wenn sie merken adds müssen gespielt werden, dann tun sie das. Müssen sie sich bewegen dann tun sie das auch. Das gilt für Caster als auch Melee. Das Equip ist nur soweit wichtig, das es den Anforderungen von ICC25 gerecht wird. Das bedeutet kein blauen Gegenstand mehr und ein Itemlevel von 240. Das kriegen sie, wenn sie Marken farmen, ein paar Raids machen, wie 10ner ICC und 10 PDK und 25 PDK. Auf Erfolge gebe ich kein Wert. Erst letzen hatte ich jemand dabei gehabt. der 11 von 12 bossen in ICC10ner getötet hat, und er war so schlecht. hat keine Cast unterbrochen, spielte auch die Adds nicht usw. Nach dem zweiten Boss, ist er geflogen, weil er trotz aufforderungen nicht nachgekommen ist. 

Und wir haben auch Spieler die nur ein Itemlevel vom Durchschnitt 240-244 und fahren trotzdem sehr gut Schaden, heilen wie pervers.

Ich mache auch kein GS vor Dalaran sondern schaue sie mir kurz bei Arsenal an, merke ich da eine gewisse Verplantheit beim verzaubern und sockel und hat er noch zu viel Equip das dem Content nicht gerecht wird, nehm ich ihn nicht mit.

Letzendlich entscheidet jeder Lead was für Anforderungen er an seine Spieler legt. Entweder die Spieler gehen dem Anforderungen nach oder lassen es.

Dann beschwert euch auch nicht und eröffnet einen eigenen Raid. Dann seht ihr, was es bedeutet einen 25 Raid auf zu machen. Welche Organisation und Verwaltung dahintersteckt um eine Ausgewogene und guten Raid zusammen zu bekommen.


----------



## Shaila (30. März 2010)

Ulkhor schrieb:


> ob mit oder ohne gearscore, verstehe ich trotzdem nicht, warum sich "leistung" in wow nicht mehr lohnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es lohnt sich sicher noch. Aber im Vergleich zu BC ist das beachtlich geschrumpft. Mir geht es im Bezug auf Gearscore vorallem darum, dass man wieder auf den ersten Blick sehen kann, wer was kann und wer nicht. Dann wäre nämlich auch kein Gearscore mehr nötig. Ich meine damit, dass man sich wieder Stufe für Stufe im Content hochspielen soll und man nicht einfach die Hälfte der Instanzen weglassen kann und sofort in die höchste kann. Das meine ich damit.

Ich wusste nicht, wie ich es Kompakter in einen Satz packen konnte.

Denn Gearscore ist wie ich in meinem Post schrieb nur ein Nebeneffekt des Spielsystems. Aber das betrifft auch weitere Punkte im Spiel. Das Leveln zum Beispiel fühlt sich meiner Meinung nicht mehr nach einem Abenteuer an. Man portet sich quer durch die Welt, sammelt dabei massig EP ein und ehe man sich versieht ist man 80 ohne die Welt überhaupt richtig gesehen zu haben. Oder die Berufe. Diese wurden so generft das man für ein Feuer z.B. nicht einmal mehr Holz benötigt, welches bei jedem Händler zu kaufen ist.

Prequest gibt es nicht mehr und Elitegegner wurden auch entfernt. Fraktionen hat man mit einer Woche Spielzeit auf Respektvoll oder Ehrfürchtig. An Equip kommt man an jeder Ecke.

Das meine ich in erster Linie damit.


----------



## Barbarina (30. März 2010)

EdenGazier schrieb:


> Also wir achten schon darauf, das diejenige, die mit uns raiden wollen einen Equipstand haben, die ICC 25 Fähig ist. Ohne dabei auf die Trinket zu achten.
> 
> DPS schätze ich in meinen Raid, aber nur dann wenn es angebracht ist. Nach jeden wipe bei einen Boss schaue ich, wie die Spieler gespielt haben. Sind sie auf die Stachel gegangen, haben sie die Adds gespielt usw. Wenn einige da bei sind, die sehr gerne auf DPS fahren, aber das Team gefährden, weil sie die Adds nicht spielen, gibt es ne Verwarnung. Kommt das noch mal Vor. Wird sein Platz frei.
> 
> ...




Da spricht ein Member der genau weiß worauf es wirklich ankommt und das auch umsetzt!

Ich wette das du als grobe Richtline zwar auch einen Blick auf den Gearscore wirfst bzw ein vergleichbares AddOn welches dir Auskunft über das Durchschnittsgearlevel gibt und das ist auch vollkommen richtig so!

Ich leite selber 3-5 Raids pro Woche, achte auf eine ordentliche Gruppenzusammenstellung und auf die aktionen der einzelnen Spieler.
Sehr hilfreich ist zb. WorldofLogs, welches nach einem Raid wo zb. Bosse noch Probleme von mir ausgewertet wird.

Es gibt imemr wieder leute die haben ein"schlechtes" Equip sind aber bei dem was sie tun und wie sie es tun sooo gut, das ich mich jedes mal freue solche Spieler in meinem Raid zu treffen, vor allem wenn diese Leute vorher zig absagen bekommen haben weil ihr GS zu niedrig ist!

Ich gebe es offen zu ich benutze auch GS um es als groben Filter ein zu setzen, denn ich kann es mir zb. nicht erlauben leute mit 4,5 bis 4,8 k GS ( ~ I Level 219-226 ) nach ICC mit zu nehmen, weil hier das Gear einfach unzureichend ist um Konkurenzfähig zu sein!


----------



## Ulkhor (30. März 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> ... dass man wieder auf den ersten Blick sehen kann, wer was kann und wer nicht ...


am eq seiht man aber leider nur, welchen content der char schon gesehen hat und wieviel loot-luck er hatte ... das is dir schon bewußt oder?!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Prequest gibt es nicht mehr und Elitegegner wurden auch entfernt.


um mißverstandnissen vorzugeugen:
ich bin ein sog. gelegenheitsspieler/casual und ich fand es zu bc-zeiten auch besser.


----------



## EdenGazier (30. März 2010)

Barbarina schrieb:


> Da spricht ein Member der genau weiß worauf es wirklich ankommt und das auch umsetzt!
> 
> Ich wette das du als grobe Richtline zwar auch einen Blick auf den Gearscore wirfst bzw ein vergleichbares AddOn welches dir Auskunft über das Durchschnittsgearlevel gibt und das ist auch vollkommen richtig so!
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir ein Makro gemacht, der mir sein Durschnittlichen Itemlevel anzeigt. Dann schaue ich noch seine Trinkets mir an. Meißtens haben die Grandeur und alt andere Items die auf dem 200ter niveau liegt. Das berücksichtige ich.


----------



## Shaila (30. März 2010)

Ulkhor schrieb:


> am eq seiht man aber leider nur, welchen content der char schon gesehen hat und wieviel loot-luck er hatte ... das is dir schon bewußt oder?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da stimmt so nicht. Und auf der anderen Seite stimmt es auch wieder. Aber zu BC Zeiten wusste man einfach: Wer BT gesehen hat, der hat auch was drauf.


----------



## Shilou (30. März 2010)

Jo so langsam nervt das mit dem GS Check und so weiter... da wollte doch letztens einer für AK 25 machen. Ich dachte mich trifft der Schlag... Ich meine nur am GS und Ausrüstung kann man nicht wirklich sehen ob der Spieler seine Klasse / Chara beherrscht und spielen kann. Ich hatte letztens einen mit 6000 GS und was ist ??? tanken konnte er trotzdem nicht bzw Schaden machen... also wo bleibt da die Logik??? Ich gehe erst gar nicht mehr darauf ein, lieber schau ich mir keine Instanzen mehr an als mir so etwas an zu tun... ich vermisse die alten Kara Zeiten... da hat das noch Spaß gemacht....


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (30. März 2010)

Shilou schrieb:


> Jo so langsam nervt das mit dem GS Check und so weiter... da wollte doch letztens einer für AK 25 machen. Ich dachte mich trifft der Schlag... Ich meine nur am GS und Ausrüstung kann man nicht wirklich sehen ob der Spieler seine Klasse / Chara beherrscht und spielen kann. Ich hatte letztens einen mit 6000 GS und was ist ??? tanken konnte er trotzdem nicht bzw Schaden machen... also wo bleibt da die Logik??? Ich gehe erst gar nicht mehr darauf ein, lieber schau ich mir keine Instanzen mehr an als mir so etwas an zu tun... ich vermisse die alten Kara Zeiten... da hat das noch Spaß gemacht....



Jo genau, /2 LFG Kara Markenrun mind. T5! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulkhor (30. März 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Jo genau, /2 LFG Kara Markenrun mind. T5!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/2 LFG Kara Markenrun mind. 2k gs! (so ähnlich hätte das dann zu bc-zeiten ausgesehen)

sehe jetzt nicht wirklich einen unterschied

und nochmal zum mitschreiben: nicht gearscore ist das problem .. sondern die überzogenen erwartungen, der leute die die raids aufstellen.
ignoriert es einfach und baut eure eigenen raids, denn wie heißt es so schön: "stell dir vor es ist krieg ... und keiner geht hin".


----------



## TomXXX (31. März 2010)

Ok, dann halt recount auszug abspeichern - zumindest irgendetwas das über den möglichen Schadens (ausgeteilten!-) eines DDlers aussagt sollte im spiel abrufbar sein bzw. halt über armory.
Gimpscore sagt halt leider nichts darüber aus ob einer spielen kann oder nicht, und alle items checken ist mühsam.


----------



## Chakata (31. März 2010)

Kalikas schrieb:


> ich hasse dieses Addon Gearscore
> 
> unter 5k gs kriegt man für KEINE Instanz mehr einen Invite, überall nur noch 5k mind. 5,2k usw.



Sagt mal, habt ihr alle keine Freunde und keine Gilden mehr mit denen ihr spielt? Glaube kaum das die nicht mit dir spielen wollen weil du zuwenig "Genital Score" hat oder? Es geht doch hier lediglich um *RANDOM RAIDS* .. da ist es doch normal das man keine Lust hat irgendwelche halbaffen die keine Lust haben sich marken zu farmen zu Equipen oder? Spielt doch einfach inenrhalb eueren Gilden miteinander und lass euch doch nicht beirren was da im Handelschannel für Leute gesucht werden. Sucht norfalls eine erwachsene Gilde anstatt einen kindischen Random Raid.

Wem das Gildenleben zu schwierig ist der soll verdamt nochmal damit leben das es GS gibt und gut ist. Man kann nicht alles haben im leben entweder oder.


----------



## Totemkrieger (31. März 2010)

das Thema Gearscore ist mittlerweile zwar schon etwas älter,aber nerven tut`s trotzdem noch ungemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann schon ned mehr zählen auf wie viele 5500 gs+(ler) ich in Raids,Inis gestoßen bin und immer wieder in meiner Aussage bestätigt worden bin"Gearscore sagt rein garnichts aus"!
Gs sagt mir nichts über`s Tank/Heil/Dmg Vermögen eines Spielers.Heutzutage an gutes Equip zu kommen ist sowas von einfach,dass ich es schon ne Frechheit finde,diesen genannten Gearscore als Richtwert zu nehmen. 
Wenn mich jemand auf Grund meines GS nicht in einen Raid mit nehmen möchte,dann beweise ich ihm entweder das Gegenteil und treffe immer wieder auf solche Aussagen wie"Hm,ich dachte mit deinem GS schaffste nicht mehr,dachte nicht,das du mit dem Equip.....,Oh....." ,oder für mich ist so ein Raid eh schon nicht mehr von Interesse.
Die Spieler sind von ihrem Epicwahn so dermaßen verblendet in ihrem Denken,das man sich echt fragt,was diese Spieler früher zu Classic und BC Zeiten gemacht haben.
Heutzutage hält sich einfach jeder für den "ober Pro" wenn er nen GS von 5000+ hat.
Aber mir macht der GS Wahn nichts,denn es macht Spaß solchen Spielern das Gegenteil zu beweisen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long

Gor


----------



## littleshame XD (31. März 2010)

kann ich bestätigen zum glück haben auf unserem server die meisten gemerkt das man mit dem gs zwar einen kleinen überblick bekommt aber trotzdem nicht sehr aussage kräftig ist. aber gerade gestern musste ich mich echt schief lachen ein dk mit irgendwas über 5k gs jammerte rum das mein twink baum noch nicht so gutes eq hatte glaube es war bei einem gs von 4,2k oder so auf jedenfall wir starten pdk10 der zweite healer hatte ebenfalls einen gs von über 5k fazit ich habe am meisten gehealt und der motz dk war unter denn ersten 5 vom dmg her als ich dann nach dem 2 boss recount heal/dps daten postete war der nette dk auf einmal verdächtig ruhig und hat kein wort mehr gesagt bis zum schluss

endfazit verstand und skill gehen weit übers equip

und wer das immernoch nicht kapiert hat sollte besser kein grosses maul riskieren geschweige denn einen raid leiten


----------



## Ulkhor (31. März 2010)

TomXXX schrieb:


> ... Gimpscore sagt halt leider nichts darüber aus ob einer spielen kann ...


stimmt ... deshalb heißt es ja auch GEARscore und nicht SKILLscore^^


----------



## EisblockError (1. April 2010)

Foertel schrieb:


> ich bspw denke das ich keine Probleme hätte bei nem PdOk10er Insanity mitzumachen, a



Jo, wir haben den mal (noch bevor ICC kam) mit ner Random Gruppe gemacht.


Waren aber wirklich fähige Leute, und der RL hat eigentlich nur GS benutzt und auf die Klassen geschaut.




> Ändere bitte den Satz in: "Es zeigt nicht unbedingt dass du skill hast"
> 
> Ich glaub kaum dass Kungen keinen Skill hat (oder wie er jetzt heisst, Wowkungen) und er hat nen hohen GS.
> 
> ...


----------



## oosix (20. April 2010)

Also leute ich habe das mal alles zusammengefasst und es sieht wie folgt aus :

X : (Skill) = 0,26596 * [/(E<S)\] + (Temp.)] - (-0.5²((x-30)/1,5)²) = 80²

Y : (Equip) = 0,24983 * [/(S<E)\] + (Temp.)] - (-0,5²((x-40)/1,5)²) = 76²

 	Somit ist wohl zweifelsfrei bewiesen das Skill > Equip stimmt.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (20. April 2010)

oosix schrieb:


> Also leute ich habe das mal alles zusammengefasst und es sieht wie folgt aus :
> 
> X : (Skill) = 0,26596 * [/(E<S)\] + (Temp.)] - (-0.5²((x-30)/1,5)²) = 80²
> 
> ...



Das kann ich nur bestätigen!

Such dir mal ein Lua Spezi und mach ein Skillscore addon draus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## andanator (18. Mai 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Das kann ich nur bestätigen!
> 
> Such dir mal ein Lua Spezi und mach ein Skillscore addon draus
> 
> ...



SkillScore for the win - http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info16649-SkillScore.html


----------



## Gerti (18. Mai 2010)

andanator schrieb:


> SkillScore for the win - http://www.wowinterf...SkillScore.html



Das hat auch nichts mit "Skill" zu tun, sonder zeigt einfach, wie viel der Spieler schon von der Instanz gesehen hat, und daskann GS meine ich auch...
Also sinnlos.


----------



## andanator (18. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Das hat auch nichts mit "Skill" zu tun, sonder zeigt einfach, wie viel der Spieler schon von der Instanz gesehen hat, und daskann GS meine ich auch...
> Also sinnlos.


...ach ich vergass...die Spieler werden ja heutzutage massenweise durch "Heroic: The Forstwing Halls" gezogen, um die Instanz "zu sehen"...


----------



## RedShirt (18. Mai 2010)

"Es ist geradezu manisch, wie versucht wird, andere Personen auf eine einzige Zahl zu reduzieren".

Ihr dürft mich gern zitieren, mit Quellenangabe.


----------



## peddy3008 (18. Mai 2010)

ich würd mich da garnicht mehr aufregen.Einfach selber n Raid aufmachen und gut ist das.Zudem hat Gearscore ja auch nichts damit zu tun wie jemand seinen Char spielt.

Lasst euch nicht irre machen mir diesem Gearscore kram.

lg


----------



## Saladarxyz (18. Mai 2010)

andanator schrieb:


> ...ach ich vergass...die Spieler werden ja heutzutage massenweise durch "Heroic: The Forstwing Halls" gezogen, um die Instanz "zu sehen"...




genau


----------



## Legacy (18. Mai 2010)

ich leite selbst RND-Raids Pdok25/Ulduar 25 hardmodes etc etc....GS ist müll das ist fakt...ein Bild kann man sich nur machen wenn man selbst inspected... ein DK mit GS 6k und Agi Haste sockelung oder ähnliches ist acuh crap..mir ist jmd der richtig geskilled und gesockelt ist 10000 mal lieber als jmd mit 500 mehr GS...

Jeder der meint GS würde nur ein bisschen helfen der ist sich zu fein oder zu faul selbst zu schauen..diese raids werden auch meist keinem erfolg beiwohnen...


Kurz gesagt: LÖSCHT GS und baut ein Filter ein..^^


----------



## Gerti (18. Mai 2010)

andanator schrieb:


> ...ach ich vergass...die Spieler werden ja heutzutage massenweise durch "Heroic: The Forstwing Halls" gezogen, um die Instanz "zu sehen"...



Affenjungs INC und/oder FtH vk gegen Gold komplette ICC10er Runs und 11/12 auf Heroic...

Edit:
http://80.239.186.24/thread.html?topicId=13200544776&sid=3
Gibt sogar den 10er Heroic LK Kill


----------



## 0betarantes0 (18. Mai 2010)

Einfach nen Addon entwickeln was dem GS engegenwirkt, quasi eins was GS verbietet das Equip einzusehen, so muss der tolle Raidleiter der nen 5k GS fordert doch ma selber schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruvenjesper (18. Mai 2010)

Seht es doch mal von der Seite,
es ist eine Erleichterung für jeden Raidleader.
Natürlich kann man seine Gearscore auch mit PvP-Teilen und unnützen Sachen pimpen, aber wenn ihr wirklich einen richtigen erfolgreichen Raid machen wollt dann kommt ihr warscheinlich nicht drum herum eine ordentliche Stammgruppe zu suchen oder mit der Gilde zu gehn.
Das ganze Addon erleichtert es einem nur zu sehn ob der Spieler gutes oder schlechtes Equip hat!
Ich befürworte dieses Addon weder noch sage ich etwas dagegen meine Meinung ist nur das jeder wissen muss wie er es macht!
Wenn ich einen Raid aufmache dann schau ich werder wie hoch das Gearscore ist noch frage ich ihn was er denn an DMG macht, nein ich schau mir schnell das Equip an und schau welche Erfolge der Spieler schon hat, wenn ich zB nen Kammer-Raid aufmache ist es mir egal ob ein DD jetz den Erfolg schon hat oder nicht, lieber sehe ich nach ob er Erfolge hat wo Schadenumschwenken oder ähnliches nötig ist hat um zu sehen ober er sich bewegen kann oder nicht. 
Selbst wenn nicht... ich bin mit ner Gruppe in noch keinen Raid gegangen und habe dann gesagt "Hey du du bist scheiße du machst dein DMG"! Ich versuche dem Spieler einen Tipp zu geben und ihn nicht zu behleren!
Meiner Ansicht nachn ist das Addon für einige wichtig für andere nicht. 

mfg Ruvenjesper


----------



## Lari (18. Mai 2010)

Legacy schrieb:


> ...GS ist müll das ist fakt...ein Bild kann man sich nur machen wenn man selbst inspected... ein DK mit GS 6k und Agi Haste sockelung oder ähnliches ist acuh crap..



Mit was für Beispielen ihr immer kommt. Niemand erreicht Gearscore 5800+ ohne vernünftig spielen zu können.
In Gildenraids fallen solche Spieler sowieso schnell auf, und in Randomraids kommen sie vielleicht mit dem Equip, aber der Raidleiter (der ihn dort eingalden hat) bringt den Raid garantiert nicht weit.

Gearscore ist, was man selbst draus macht. Für mich also eine Zahl, die das Equip des Spieler bewertet. Bau ich nun einen ICC10 Raid ist untere Schwelle 5000, ist der Spieler im Tell sympathisch kanns auch gerne ein bisschen weniger sein.
Hat der Spieler mehr als 5000 schau ich mir das Equip nochmal genau an, Verzauberungen Sockel etc.
Überzeugt mich auch das ist er in meinem Raid drin.


----------



## Legacy (18. Mai 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Mit was für Beispielen ihr immer kommt. Niemand erreicht Gearscore 5800+ ohne vernünftig spielen zu können.



achja? dann kennst du taerar nicht^^ Dort gibt es genug Spieler die GS von 5,6-5,8k haben und Null plan haben die farmen seit wochen icc25 die ersten 4 bosse ab und icc10 vllt 10/12 nonhero und können ehrlich gesagt rein gar nichts...Gestern ein Furry dabei gehabt 5,7k GS mit DBW und DC und ganze 5,9k dps an saurfang 10er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das nenn ich fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiruil (18. Mai 2010)

/push

/flame

/Smile


MfG 

Tiru





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LingLing85 (18. Mai 2010)

Bin momentan in einer ICC 25er Gruppe...der Leader macht fleißig Equipcheck in Dalaran und verlangt 5,5k GS und läuft selbst mit 232er Equip rum =)


----------



## Metadron72 (18. Mai 2010)

ui, nen gearscore thread ....oO


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (18. Mai 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Mit was für Beispielen ihr immer kommt. Niemand erreicht Gearscore 5800+ ohne vernünftig spielen zu können.



Kleine story aus ner random hero letztens. Wir bekommen: Anh Kahet.

Tank hat nen gearscore von etwas unter 5800 und will beim 1. boss den Erfolg machen, dass keine Wache getötet wird.
Ich (GS nur 5200) weise kurz darauf hin dass wir jemanden einteilen sollten als 2. tank um das add weiter weg zu halten, da wir in einer random hero natürlich nicht soo viel schaden dabei haben.. interessiert ihn nicht. Er pullt.. wir wipen weil nirmand auf etwas anderes als den boss schaden macht und ich von dem kleinen viehzeug angeknabbert werde ( War ein Krieger tank, gab keine Weihe wo man sich reinstellen konnte).

Am Ende fragt der knapp 5800 GS tank dann "ach der boss wird immun gegen alles?"..

"Sollte man mit einem Gearscore von 5800 wissen" antworte ich und prompt verlässt er die Gruppe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat auch noch ein Ticket bekommen weil sein Name sehr grob gegen die Richtlinien verstößt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (18. Mai 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> ( War ein Krieger tank, gab keine Weihe wo man sich reinstellen konnte).



Thunder clap? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiary (18. Mai 2010)

Ich habe in meinem vorzuges EQ einen GS von knapp 4,8k.
So komme ich natürlich in keinen rdm Raid, Heiler hin oder her.
Ich trage die für meine Spiel- und Heilweise die sinnvollsten Trinkets und das entsprechende Buchband.
Etwas besseres ( auf meine Spielweise bezogen ) habe ich bisher nicht ergattern können.

Allerdings habe ich auch 2 Trinkets und ein Buchband, welches zusammen meinen GS auf über 5,1k drückt.
Dummerweise bringe ich mit diesen 3 Teilen nur noch etwa 75% meiner eigendlichen Heilleistung, sowas ist für mich inakzeptabel und deswegen liegen die 3 Teile auf der Bank.

Was also soll ich tun wenn ich z.B. mal ICC 10er rdm mitgehen will?
Meine Heilleistung wissendlich einschränken weil GS > all?

Ich war bisher 3x ICC 25 HM, bei Sindra musste ich ausgetauscht werden, dafür war mein EQ schlicht zu schlecht, aber sonst...
Keine Probleme, ich werde an jedem Raidtag der Gilde gefragt ob ich mitgehen kann.
So übel kann ein GS von unter 5k also nicht sein ( und nein, ich bin nicht der einzige Holypala im Raid ^^ ).


----------



## Lari (18. Mai 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> "Sollte man mit einem Gearscore von 5800 wissen" antworte ich und prompt verlässt er die Gruppe.


Was hat das denn bitte mit raiden zu tun? Ich habe zwei Charaktere, die beide an den 6000 kratzen, und das wusste ich bisher auch noch nicht. Warum auch? Habe den Erfolg nicht und habe nie probiert ihn zu bekommen. Jetzt daraus auf as Können des Spielers zu schließen ist blauäugig.


----------



## Progamer13332 (18. Mai 2010)

Eregcun schrieb:


> Vote 4 Disable GS...und eine erhöhng der komplexität von Inis... wenn man mal wieder in inis etwas wieSheepen und Banishen und ähnlichem wichtig währe... aber naja das is ja nix was jeder depp kann....von daher nix für WoW




du hast wohl nochnie die fraktionchamps in pdok 25er gemacht oder?....noob


----------



## Lari (18. Mai 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> du hast wohl nochnie die fraktionchamps in pdok 25er gemacht oder?....noob



Einer von grob geschätzt 40 Encountern, wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Mai 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> du hast wohl nochnie die fraktionchamps in pdok 25er gemacht oder?....noob



Du bist mein Held. Ehrlich. Darf ich mein Kind nach dir benennen? Das dümmere natürlich...


----------



## Dalfi (18. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Du bist mein Held. Ehrlich. Darf ich mein Kind nach dir benennen? Das dümmere natürlich...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Herlich gekontert - Mady my Day - mom kurz Tränen weg wischen ich seh nichts mehr vor lauter Lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der kommt auf meine Liste


----------



## Alohajoe (18. Mai 2010)

Seitdem es bei Recount die Optionen "Performance / GS" und "Schaden / GS" gibt, hat man immer einen schönen Vergleich, was die top equippten Spieler wirklich können.
Und ein kleines Argument gegen die "Warum machen die DDs so wenig Schaden?" Schreier (meistens Tanks mit 5,6k+ GS)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (18. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Du bist mein Held. Ehrlich. Darf ich mein Kind nach dir benennen? Das dümmere natürlich...



Dumm sind auch die, die auf dumme Antworten, noch dümmere Flames raushaun. Ich sehe dich in jedem Beitrag wie du einfach nur diverse Spieler mit lächerlichen Einzeilern flamst. Wie wäre es wenn du zur Abwechlung mal etwas Produktives zur Diskussion beiträgst ? Ich mag es überhaupt nicht, wenn man einfach andere ohne erkennbaren Grund als dumm bezeichnet. Das ist einfach nur gemein und mehr nicht.


----------



## Cotraxis (18. Mai 2010)

Ja wenn man nun überlegt hat eigentlich jeder der spielt auch das AddOn Gearscore...
Wie manche schon hier sagten hat es bei den Nap´s überhand genommen...
Mein Raidleiter im Icc 10/25er Content arbeitet auch damit und meinte dann oh schau mal ein Hly-Priest mit nem GS vn 6k.... den laden ma mal RnD ein da uns heute ein Heiler fehlt... 
Er meinte auch, "wenn er nun kein Skill hat dann fliegt er" aber er hatte Skill und dem EQ nach hat er auch mindestens den 25er bis Sindragosa gespielt....

GS kann man auch benutzen um Raiderfolge zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das macht es echt einfacher für RL´s und RND´s wenn man das auf die schnelle sehen kann...

Aber das ganze MIMIMIMI über GS hier und GS da, das kann einen echt auf den piss gehen....

Wenn ihr Raiden wollt dann sucht euch ne dementsprechende Raidgruppe oder Gilde und MIMIMI´t nicht alles voll....

Auf jeden Fall kann man auch noch dazu sagen das es wirklich die 3 Arten von Spielern gibt... Ich bin froh das bei uns 80% der Kategorie A spielen und nicht B & C 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was das andere mit der DPS betrifft wird schon verlangt das man bei Fauldarm/Prof/Bloodqueen schon MAX-DPS fährt damit sie schnell und einfach liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Movement ist da ne andere Sache...

Aber wenn man mal tief in sich geht und nen Twink hochspielt, dann freut man sich doch irgendwann über 5k GS um auch aktiv mit dem Twink Raiden zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis dahin erstmal alles Gute euer Cotraxis


*Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten*


----------



## Lari (18. Mai 2010)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> Seitdem es bei Recount die Optionen "Performance / GS" und "Schaden / GS" gibt, hat man immer einen schönen Vergleich, was die top equippten Spieler wirklich können.
> Und ein kleines Argument gegen die "Warum machen die DDs so wenig Schaden?" Schreier (meistens Tanks mit 5,6k+ GS)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mark'Gar: Als Ranged länge DPS Uptime durch Range.
Deathwisper: Als Ranged höhere DPS Uptime, da man so gut wie nicht laufen muss.
Luftschiff: Ranged...
Saurfang: Meleefreundlich, Ranged dauernd Zielwechsel.
Fauldarm: Melees im Glück, Caster müssen sich bewegen und kriegen das Kotzen.
Modermiene: Hier entscheidet der Zufall, wer die Arschkarte im Performance Reiter zieht...

Siehst du worauf ich hinaus will? Performance ist Blödsinn, da bei jedem Encounter mal die eine oder die andere Gruppe bevorzugt ist. Dazu kommen DPS-Unterschiede bei den Klassen selbst.


----------



## Shaila (18. Mai 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Mark'Gar: Als Ranged länge DPS Uptime durch Range.
> Deathwisper: Als Ranged höhere DPS Uptime, da man so gut wie nicht laufen muss.
> Luftschiff: Ranged...
> Saurfang: Meleefreundlich, Ranged dauernd Zielwechsel.
> ...



Danke dir. Das wollte ich gerade schreiben.


----------



## Alux (18. Mai 2010)

Zuerst hieß es "Du brauchst so und so viel DPS".
Jetzt heißt es "Du brauchst so und so viel GS".
Bald wird es heißen "Du brauchst so und so viel Flame Score".


----------



## Shendria (18. Mai 2010)

GS richtig verwendet ist sicher nützlich für nen groben Überblick.... nur leider verwenden es geschätzte 98% falsch.

Kleines Bespiel: 
bin vor ein paar Tagen mit meinem Priester 80 geworden. Bin dann ein wenig pdc nh gelaufen um equip zu sammeln. Nebenbei mit jemanden im TS gequatscht, mit dem ich früher in der gleichen Gilde gewesen bin und auch geraidet habe. Da er auch gerade beim Twink equipen war, haben wir ne Gruppe aufgemacht um PdC gemeinsam zu machen. Gruppeninvite angenommen und es hat keine Minute gedauert bis ich zu hören bekam "Haha, ich hab 3 GS mehr als du" .... Ich hab im ersten Moment echt nur gedacht "Was zur Hölle...."  ... Mir ist es im Prinzip ja echt gleich wenn im /2 immer wieder Leute mit GS 5k für Naxx gesucht werden... sollen die doch... aber beim Twink equipen. Vorallem war es traurig, da er früher im gleichen Raid wie ich war, in nem Raid wo es nicht ein MUSS war das Beste vom Besten zu tragen, sondern auf spielerisches Können und der Person an und für sich.... wenn es damals schon GS gegeben hätte und für die Raidgruppe verwendet worden wäre, dann wär der nämlich auch net drinnen gewesen.....   Im Nachhinein, hab ich dann so ein wenig über die vergangenen Gespräche mit ihm im TS nachgegrübelt.... GS ist mittlerweile einses seiner Lieblingsausdrücke geworden. Von mir wahrscheinlich verdrängt weil ichs net wahrhaben wollte....

Nächstes Beispiel:
Schurke in PdC hero (war ein Run mit meiner Hexe beim equipen).... Wir starten das Reitevent, der Schurke liegt ungefähr 2Minuten später am Boden und ist tot... Denk mir erstmal nichts dabei, wird schon wieder reinlaufen.... Nix da... Ich frag mal im Gruppenchat obs denn möglich wäre, das er vielleicht wieder reinläufen würde und weitermacht.... Antwort des Schurken "Lol, du glaubst net im Ernst das ich mir von nem Noob mit 3,2k GS was sagen lasse. L2P du grottenschlechter Hexer.... (Wohlgemerkt wir waren noch immer beim Reitevent, spielen hat der mich noch net gesehn.... ).... Mit meinen 5,2k GS hab ich sowas net nötig.... "  .... Tja, er hat Gruppe geleaved.....

Und weils so schön war, noch eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  :
Bekannter hat für seine ICC10er Gruppe nen Heiler gesucht und auf die Schnelle niemanden gefunden. Dann hat er sich halt an mich gewandt und gefragt ob ich net vielleicht Lust hätte. Ich glaub ich war damals die zweite Woche wieder nach ner halbjährigen Pause online, mein Equip ein bunter Mix aus Naxx, Ulduar, Sath und PdK (GS von schätzungsweise 4,8k wenn überhaupt). Ich hab gemeint, das er erstmal noch suchen sollte, weil ich mein Equip für zu schlecht finde für ICC, mal abgesehn davon das ich nicht eine Taktik oder so kannte.... Es hat keine 5 Minuten gedauert als dann der Whisper gekommen is "Hophop, logg um aufn Schami und mach dich raidfertig. Geht in Ordnung das du mitkommst...."   Tja, umgeloggt und schnell ein paar Flasks eingesteckt und dann wurd ich auch schon nach ICC geportet. An dem Abend hab ich dann vom Prof bis Sindragosa mit ihnen gemacht, bin danach in die Gilde invitet worden und auch in die Stammgruppe genommen worden.... 

Wie man sieht, es gibt solche und solche Geschichten mit oder ohen GS. Nur leider überwiegen die negativen Erlebnisse bei mir.... Gibt einfach genug Idioten die GS anbeten (wohlgemerkt nur die Zahl die beim Tooltip erscheint). Gibt aber auch noch andere, die entweder wissen was man schon alles gesehn hat, bzw. sich die Mühe machen und mal nachsehn was man alles gemacht hat.....


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Dumm sind auch die, die auf dumme Antworten, noch dümmere Flames raushaun. Ich sehe dich in jedem Beitrag wie du einfach nur diverse Spieler mit lächerlichen Einzeilern flamst. Wie wäre es wenn du zur Abwechlung mal etwas Produktives zur Diskussion beiträgst ? Ich mag es überhaupt nicht, wenn man einfach andere ohne erkennbaren Grund als dumm bezeichnet. Das ist einfach nur gemein und mehr nicht.



Dann siehst du offenbar andere Beiträge als ich. Ich mache das nur, wenn ich es für angebracht empfinde. Und wenn jemand eine dumme Antwort abgibt, muss er damit rechnen, auch eine zu bekommen. Anders gesagt, wer austeilen will, muss auch einstecken können. Übrigens gibt es derzeit keine Diskussion sondern nur ein Flamewar von GS-Fanatiker vs. GS-Hassern.


----------



## Shaila (18. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dann siehst du offenbar andere Beiträge als ich. Ich mache das nur, wenn ich es für angebracht empfinde. Und wenn jemand eine dumme Antwort abgibt, muss er damit rechnen, auch eine zu bekommen. Anders gesagt, wer austeilen will, muss auch einstecken können. Übrigens gibt es derzeit keine Diskussion sondern nur ein Flamewar von GS-Fanatiker vs. GS-Hassern.



Du nimmst dir das RECHT (!) dazu, andere als dumm zu bezeichnen ? Was für eine unfreundliche Persönlichkeit bist du bitte ? Und dann nach dem Motto handeln: "Wenn der Mist baut, dann mach ich das auch!" ? Es steht keinem von uns zu, eine andere Person zu bewerten. Dazu müsste man sie schon im echten Leben kennen. und egal ob Forum oder nicht, man sollte immer einen gewissen Ton bewahren, auch wenn man anonym ist. Nur deswegen muss man nicht andere einfach mal als dumm abstempeln, finde ich unter aller Kanone.

Dann kreidest du hier einen Flamewar an und bezeichnest die Leute als dumm. Wie passt das bitte zusammen ? Da kannst du auch jede Diskussion so darstellen. Atomkraft Befürworter vs. Atmokraftgegner z.B. Ist das dann auch nur ein Flamewar ? Nein, es ist eine ganz normale Diskussion, solange bis jemand wie du ankommt und andere als dumm bezeichnet.

Unglaublich was man hier so miterleben muss.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Du nimmst dir das RECHT (!) dazu, andere als dumm zu bezeichnen ? Was für eine unfreundliche Persönlichkeit bist du bitte ? Und dann nach dem Motto handeln: "Wenn der Mist baut, dann mach ich das auch!" ? Es steht keinem von uns zu, eine andere Person zu bewerten. Dazu müsste man sie schon im echten Leben kennen. und egal ob Forum oder nicht, man sollte immer einen gewissen Ton bewahren, auch wenn man anonym ist. Nur deswegen muss man nicht andere einfach mal als dumm abstempeln, finde ich unter aller Kanone.
> 
> Dann kreidest du hier einen Flamewar an und bezeichnest die Leute als dumm. Wie passt das bitte zusammen ? Da kannst du auch jede Diskussion so darstellen. Atomkraft Befürworter vs. Atmokraftgegner z.B. Ist das dann auch nur ein Flamewar ? Nein, es ist eine ganz normale Diskussion, solange bis jemand wie du ankommt und andere als dumm bezeichnet.
> 
> Unglaublich was man hier so miterleben muss.



Jetzt tun wir einfach mal weniger empört, irgendwie kommt das bei dir sehr künstlich rüber. Gibt es sonst nichts, worüber du dich aufregen kannst? Ich hab nur gesagt, wenn jemand eine dumme Antwort gibt (nämlich andere einfach mal ganz pauschal als "Noob" zu bezeichnen), muss er damit rechnen, auch eine zu bekommen. Und da ich den Inhalt ziemlich dumm fand, bezog sich darauf auch der Vergleich. 


Und eine Diskussion gibt es einfach nicht. Denn dafür muss man auch auf die Punkte der anderen eingehen. Wird aber hier nicht gemacht. Seit 50 Seiten nicht. 

Und jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, wo ich Leute (Plural bitte beachten) als dumm bezeichne. Damit wir uns recht verstehen: Eine Bezeichnung impliziert eine genaue Ansprache, keinen Vergleich, wie ich es oben gemacht habe. Und wenn du das nicht geschafft hast, kannst du dich über andere Dinge aufregen, die es tatsächlich wert sind. Etwa die FDP oder so.


----------



## Shaila (18. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Jetzt tun wir einfach mal weniger empört, irgendwie kommt das bei dir sehr künstlich rüber. Gibt es sonst nichts, worüber du dich aufregen kannst? Ich hab nur gesagt, wenn jemand eine dumme Antwort gibt (nämlich andere einfach mal ganz pauschal als "Noob" zu bezeichnen), muss er damit rechnen, auch eine zu bekommen. Und da ich den Inhalt ziemlich dumm fand, bezog sich darauf auch der Vergleich.
> 
> 
> Und eine Diskussion gibt es einfach nicht. Denn dafür muss man auch auf die Punkte der anderen eingehen. Wird aber hier nicht gemacht. Seit 50 Seiten nicht.
> ...



Ja, jemanden lächerlich darstellen. Das tust du die ganze Zeit. Ja, ich rege mich über so etwas auf. Nochmal: Wieso muss man selbst genau so dämlich reagieren, wenn es jemand Anderes auch tut ? Ist man dann nicht genau so niveaulos ? Anstatt das du es ignorieren könntest, musst du jemanden erst einmal lächerlich machen und ihn als dumm bezeichnen.

Deine Sichtweise ist schlicht weg falsch: Vergelte Dummes mit Dummes. Weisst du wo die Welt dann stünde ? Am Abgrund...und er wäre sooooo tief.

Und nein, ich werde jetzt sicher nicht in Kleinarbeit die einzelnen Threads raussuchen in dem du mit Einzeilern gezielt Leute ins Lächerliche ziehst und provozierst, sowie indirekt beleidigst. Du weisst ganz genau was ich meine. Du willst es nur nicht wahr haben. Du erwartest hier wieder eine normale Diskussion, aber ziehst mich gleichzeitig wieder ins Lächerliche: "Wie kann man sich über sowas nur aufregen ?" So nach dem Motto: "Was ist das denn für ein Depp?".


----------



## Kersyl (18. Mai 2010)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> Ja wenn man nun überlegt hat eigentlich jeder der spielt auch das AddOn Gearscore...
> Wie manche schon hier sagten hat es bei den Nap´s überhand genommen...
> Mein Raidleiter im Icc 10/25er Content arbeitet auch damit und meinte dann oh schau mal ein Hly-Priest mit nem GS vn 6k.... den laden ma mal RnD ein da uns heute ein Heiler fehlt...
> Er meinte auch, "wenn er nun kein Skill hat dann fliegt er" aber er hatte Skill und dem EQ nach hat er auch mindestens den 25er bis Sindragosa gespielt....
> ...



Naja zum Thema GS...
ICC, 10er, vor 2 Wochen...
Hatte nen Druiden in meiner Gruppe, welche beide ziemlich hohen GS(irgs...) haben und die Encounter kannten, Also haben wir sie mitgenommen, da wir die Bosse nach der bloodqueen noch nicht kannten. So, Der Druide war tank und war zwar auch recht gut...Aber, Besagtes Bärchen war alle 5 minuten AFK und das 10 minuten...Ohne begründung immer nur mit den Worten"Musste KURZ Weg"...Einmal durften wir ne halbe stunde warten, was wir nicht gemacht haben (Dual-spec sei dank) und dann schonmal die Frostmarke von der Valkyre geholt haben...Als er wiederkam war er zwar noch im TS, aber schon aus der gruppe gekickt, da sich ein Kumpel eines Heilers bereit erklärt hat uns auszu helfen.

Nachdem er wieder da war hat er uns erstmal ziemlich beleidigt, Und...Naja Verblümt gesagt(nicht exakt)
"Wieso bin ich denn nicht mehr in der Gruppe?"
Dann gab es eine...naja, mehr oder weniger kurze unterhaltung und dann haben wir ihn gebannt, wegen extremer beleidigung. Druide weg, DK noch da.
Dann noch eine Geschichte von einem DK
Der todesritter hatte echt gutes gear und alle möglichen Achievements und alles zum prollen dabei, als wir ihn zu obsi 3d 10er Geladen haben...
bla bla, gruppenzusammenstellung usw. erspar ich euch mal

DK1= Der typ den ich oben etwas beschrieben habe
DK2=Ein anderer Todesritter.

So als wir da waren, Fühlte sich der DK1 sehr witzig und meinte wir ändern die taktik. Ein anderer DK(DK2) soll die ghule zünden und zum boss rennen. Der genannte Todesritter macht das selbige, Stirbt und der DK1 Lacht sich natürlich kaputt, als wir wipen.

Wir fanden das nicht sehr witzig. als er uns dann mit allen möglichen sachen zu-geflamed hat, hat er das TS verlassen. Ne halbe stunde später meint er zu mir das wäre sein Kleiner Bruder gewesen und es tut ihm sehr leid...Ich hab mich nur gewundert warum sein Bruder wie ein 20 Jähriger geklungen hat. Naja, liegt wohl an Hormonstörungen.
Achja: als wir dann ernsthaft mal versucht haben den boss zu killen, hat er ganze 700 DPS gefahren und ist extra durch die Lavawellen gesprungen, hat die add drachen gespottet usw.

Ich nenne keine namen, aber für mich ist GS nur aussage, 
1. WIe teuer der ebay char war
2. Wie gutes GEAR die Person hat, nicht WAS für eine Person dahintersteckt...

Hinter jedem Char KANN ein idiot sitzen...Muss aber nicht.

achja: nur weil man PDOK25 faction champs down hat, ist man lange kein pro aber egal,[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]* Progamer13332
*[/font]. Wenn du daran deinen grenz-wert festlegst OK, mach halt. Achja und nur weil man sie nicht down hat ist man kein noob.


----------



## DaScAn (18. Mai 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Randomraid aufbaut find ich das Addon nicht schlecht um sich ungefähr ein Bild über die Ausrüstung der Leute zu machne die mitwollen. Denn wenn das Gear einfach zu schlecht ist hilft halt auch kein Skill der Welt mehr



Blödsinn.


Es bringt Nichts t10 zu habenaber kein damage zu schieben  wenn der mit t8 und mehr skill deutlich mehr schaden macht. Das erkennt euer supertolles schwanzaddon GS nichts.


----------



## Gerti (18. Mai 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> Blödsinn.
> 
> 
> Es bringt Nichts t10 zu habenaber kein damage zu schieben wenn der mit t8 und mehr skill deutlich mehr schaden macht. Das erkennt euer supertolles schwanzaddon GS nichts.



Und wenn der Boss von jedem 7k DPS erfordert aber mit T8 bekommt man nur 5k hin?!


----------



## Anomali (18. Mai 2010)

Kalikas schrieb:


> unter 5k gs kriegt man für KEINE Instanz mehr einen Invite, überall nur noch 5k mind. 5,2k usw.



Sorry aber 5k GS bekommt man heutzutage, wenn man 3 Wochen(Maximal) Heros farmen geht. Wenn man dann was höheres verlangt ist es ja klar, jeder kann 5k haben un in Hero- Instanzen bekommt man keinen Skill - ganz einfach.


----------



## DaScAn (18. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Und wenn der Boss von jedem 7k DPS erfordert aber mit T8 bekommt man nur 5k hin?!



Das war ein Vergleich.


Wir legen ICC auch und Der Höchste DPS wert liegt bei 5,5k und der Gearscore liegt im Schnitt bei 4800. Soviel zum Skill und SuperHyperFetterSchwanzAddon GearScore


----------



## Schlamm (18. Mai 2010)

Ich hab einen GS von etwa 4800 und raide mit meiner Gilde ICC25, und störts da ijemanden? In Fungilden nicht, und wir sehen trotzdem Content. 

Sucht euch eine nette Gilde, dann habt ihr dieses Prob nicht. Gilden gibs ohne Ende, welche sich über aktive Raider freuen würden.


----------



## DaScAn (18. Mai 2010)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Ich hab einen GS von etwa 4800 und raide mit meiner Gilde ICC25, und störts da ijemanden? In Fungilden nicht, und wir sehen trotzdem Content.
> 
> Sucht euch eine nette Gilde, dann habt ihr dieses Prob nicht. Gilden gibs ohne Ende, welche sich über aktive Raider freuen würden.



Eben. Endlich mal wieder eine Positive Aussage hier^^


----------



## Schlamm (18. Mai 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> Wir legen ICC auch und Der Höchste DPS wert liegt bei 5,5k und der Gearscore liegt im Schnitt bei 4800. Soviel zum Skill und SuperHyperFetterSchwanzAddon GearScore


Seht ihr? Das meine ich! So kann es nämlich auch gehen. Ohne Streß, ohne dps-Druck. Viele Bosse legt man auch, wenn keiner 8k dps fährt...


----------



## Kersyl (18. Mai 2010)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Ich hab einen GS von etwa 4800 und raide mit meiner Gilde ICC25, und störts da ijemanden? In Fungilden nicht, und wir sehen trotzdem Content.
> 
> Sucht euch eine nette Gilde, dann habt ihr dieses Prob nicht. Gilden gibs ohne Ende, welche sich über aktive Raider freuen würden.



Genauso isses nämlich. Ich war mit nem schwanzwert von 4k mit meinem DK Ony25 und mit dps von 4k, höchstes war 4.3k gs und 5k dps und das ding hat gelegen.
Fällt euch mal was auf? die ganzen leute die suchen haben SELBER kaum DPS/GS/erfahrung und brauchen die leute zum ausgleichen...Naja so ists bei uns zu 80% der fälle, genau wie mit "Suche leute für sunwell, nur 80er bitte!!!" und dann steckt ein 70er pala dahinter in der gilde "lods of detrustion"...nein die gilde gibts nich, aber so ähnlich...Meine Rechschreibfehler sind nicht so heftig....-.-

Naja...wie ist das denn bei euch so auf den Gilden? sind die die 85459803 k dps suchen selber low im dmg/haben lowes eq/SKILLZ/whatever? bei uns ja...PDK random raids gehen zwar durch aber die macher sind meist irgendwelche idioten die selbst keine ahnung haben....und bei euch^^?


----------



## Gerti (18. Mai 2010)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Seht ihr? Das meine ich! So kann es nämlich auch gehen. Ohne Streß, ohne dps-Druck. Viele Bosse legt man auch, wenn keiner 8k dps fährt...



Gibt aber genug Bosse, wo man DPS braucht. Zumindest sind wir des öfteren daran gescheitert, dass nicht genug dmg da war.
Wobei man sagen muss, meist sind die Anforderungen für Randomraids übertrieben. Vorallem jetzt mit 15% Buff.


----------



## Leuren (18. Mai 2010)

Das gleiche wie ich in anderen Foren schon gesagt habe sage ich nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:
GS ist nur zur einschätzung da, wir hatten Leute in PdK (wohlbemerkt nicht PdOK) und die habe es nicht hingebracht bei dem 1.!!Bossen bei Eisheuler wegzulaufen wo er hin charged... 

GS zeigt wirklich nur das EQ und nicht das Movement...

GS = Für ne kleine Einschätzung o.k.
Movement= Das wahre Mass in WOW! 

Ich fände ein Addon von Blizzard aus, das andere Spieler +.-Punkte und -. Punkte verteilt wesentlich hilfreicher als *GS*


----------



## DaScAn (18. Mai 2010)

Leuren schrieb:


> Das gleiche wie ich in anderen Foren schon gesagt habe sage ich nochmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DU bist einer von wenigen die das erkennen und auch hier sagen.


Leider gibt es zu viele Egos die hier stupide auf ihre (BEISPIEL) 5,5k GS pochen.




Sollten echt mehr mal so denken wie du und gaaaanz wenige andere hier (auch ich) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nero!! (18. Mai 2010)

Wollt ihr was tolles sehen?!? was ungefähr meine meinung zu diesem thema wiederspiegelt??dann schau euch das an :>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4L-Cja9vA6s


----------



## Cotraxis (18. Mai 2010)

> Ich nenne keine namen, aber für mich ist GS nur aussage,
> 1. WIe teuer der ebay char war
> 2. Wie gutes GEAR die Person hat, nicht WAS für eine Person dahintersteckt...
> 
> ...



naja wenn du so einen ungeskillten bei ebay gekauften gamer erwischt hast ok... dann versteh ich das völlig....
aber du kannst es auch nicht verneinen wenn RL´s das addon nutzen um auf die schnelle zu sehen is der soweit tauglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maredan (18. Mai 2010)

ähhhh....hab ich so nen threat schonmal gesehen????

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE auch nicht schon zum 50ten mal neiiiiiin
....gott spielt was anderest oder lernt damit zu leben
vote 4 close

Ps: das thema ist langweilig!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nurmengard (18. Mai 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> Das war ein Vergleich.
> 
> 
> Wir legen ICC auch und Der Höchste DPS wert liegt bei 5,5k und der Gearscore liegt im Schnitt bei 4800. Soviel zum Skill und SuperHyperFetterSchwanzAddon GearScore



Hä? Mit 5,5k? Das hört sich an als hättet ihr LichKing schon down^^
4800k GS;5,5k der höchste is evtl mit den jetztigen 15% 7-8/12 Bosse , was bei 15% jetzt nich wirklich ne Leistung ist, das Problem liegt darin, erstmal den GS von 5k zu bekommen, keiner nimmt einen mit nach PdK, is halt Mist


----------



## Cotraxis (18. Mai 2010)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Genauso isses nämlich. Ich war mit nem schwanzwert von 4k mit meinem DK Ony25 und mit dps von 4k, höchstes war 4.3k gs und 5k dps und das ding hat gelegen.
> Fällt euch mal was auf? die ganzen leute die suchen haben SELBER kaum DPS/GS/erfahrung und brauchen die leute zum ausgleichen...Naja so ists bei uns zu 80% der fälle, genau wie mit "Suche leute für sunwell, nur 80er bitte!!!" und dann steckt ein 70er pala dahinter in der gilde "lods of detrustion"...nein die gilde gibts nich, aber so ähnlich...Meine Rechschreibfehler sind nicht so heftig....-.-
> 
> Naja...wie ist das denn bei euch so auf den Gilden? sind die die 85459803 k dps suchen selber low im dmg/haben lowes eq/SKILLZ/whatever? bei uns ja...PDK random raids gehen zwar durch aber die macher sind meist irgendwelche idioten die selbst keine ahnung haben....und bei euch^^?



du vergleichst nun Ony 25 mit ICC 25 ??? na bravo... aber wie gesagt im 10er und 25er icc content solltest du deinen char spielen können und movement beherrschen sonst bist du der mit der arschkarte....
und nochmal wegen dem GS... ich selbst achte auch nicht drauf - hab das addon aber drauf damit ich weis ob ich in klischee von manchen rnd´s reinpasse... ok mein heiler hat nun nen gs von 5,7k aber ich heile immer noch schlechter mit meinem schamanen als unser palaheal mit 5,2k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das im 25er sowie 10er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ende vom lied im 10er steht man vor sindragosa und im 10er vor der bloodqueen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maredan (18. Mai 2010)

gearscore zeigt inzwischen auch an welche bosse man wie oft gelegt hat

also ein guten grund es sich als raidleiter anzuschaffen


----------



## Cotraxis (18. Mai 2010)

Maredan schrieb:


> gearscore zeigt inzwischen auch an welche bosse man wie oft gelegt hat
> 
> also ein guten grund es sich als raidleiter anzuschaffen



Punkt... SO SIEHT ES AUS !!!


----------



## DaScAn (18. Mai 2010)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> Punkt... SO SIEHT ES AUS !!!



Zeigt trotzdem nichts über Skill und Movement. Vielleicht hat er sich durchschleifen lassen *facepalm*


----------



## Cotraxis (18. Mai 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> Zeigt trotzdem nichts über Skill und Movement. Vielleicht hat er sich durchschleifen lassen *facepalm*



*rofl* wie schon gesagt solche bob´s kann man immer erwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterZidel (18. Mai 2010)

Ich frage mich warum GearScore gemacht wurde der erfinder müsste man klatschen es reicht doch wenn man das ILvL sieht mein fresse nur weil gs spezifistischer ist? Ich sage mal so GearScore kann man leicht verraschen ich geh mit mein 6,4 PvP EQ in ICC rein.....im nachinein ist GearScore beschissen.

Classic hat man auch geschafft ohne GearScore wo bleibt die würde?


----------



## hackle (18. Mai 2010)

wie sollte man den movement eurer meinung nach angeben?
soll ich beim equipcheck sagen ich kann aus voids laufen, kenne alle 4 himmelsrichtungen und kann bis 10 zählen?
hat nicht wirklich sinn oder? sogar archivments haben wenig bedeutung da immer wieder leute mitgeschliffen werden und bei jedem boss im dreck liegen bis er tot ist.
gibt also nur die alternative vom gs + gearcheck obs nicht nur sinnlos gepusht wird.
auch wenns kein zeichen von skill ist hat der char zumindest mehr POTENTIAL das er mehr heilung/dmg raushaut als jemand mit niedrigem gs.
wiso sollte man zb einen hunter mit ~4,8k gs bevorzugen wenn sein konkurent ~5,9k hat und beide mit sockeln, enchants usw 100% herausgeholt haben?
noch dazu wenns rnd raids sind wo ich keine person dahinter beurteilen kann.
und fals ihr eure klasse beherscht werdet ihr auch unter 5k gs pdk von innen sehen.....


----------



## Gerti (18. Mai 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> Zeigt trotzdem nichts über Skill und Movement. Vielleicht hat er sich durchschleifen lassen *facepalm*



Zeige mir ein Addon, was Skill und Movement anzeigt. Oder wie man Leute mit Skill und Movement erkennt als Raidlead. Außer mit ihnen in die Instanz zu gehen bzw sich die Leute empfehlen zu lassen oder welche von der FL zu nehmen...


----------



## Vanitra (18. Mai 2010)

Nurmengard schrieb:


> das Problem liegt darin, erstmal den GS von 5k zu bekommen, keiner nimmt einen mit nach PdK, is halt Mist


Nope, auch ohne einen einzigen Raid kommt man locker über die 5K Marke. Einfach nur durch die 5er Instanzen der ICC, durch Markensachen und durch gebaute Items.


----------



## Annovella (18. Mai 2010)

Gearscore ist meiner Meinung nach nützlich. Wenn ich mit irgendeinem Twink mal in eine Ini gehe wo jemand meinen GS bemängelt, konter ich einfach mit Argumenten sodass ich im Raid bleibe. Ich weiss ja nicht auf welchem Server du bist, aber die Leute lassen einen zumindest auf meinen Realms drin solange man ihnen zuversichert, dass man den Mindestschaden fährt.
Ps: ANG IS BACK!


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Mai 2010)

Um auch mal was Konstruktives beizutragen (hab ich aber schon mal irgendwo geschrieben.. naja egal):

Bei uns im Raid haben wir kürzlich einen Twinkrun auf ICC10 gemacht. Die Durchschnitts-DPS lagen bei 3,5k oder so und wir haben trotzdem Saurfang gelegt.. Gearscore lag zwischen 4,8 und 2,5. Mit einer Randomgruppe wäre keiner von uns mitgekommen. Und deswegen bin ich dafür, GS vonseiten Blizzards verbieten zu lassen. Ständig werden manchen Leuten der Zugang zu Raids verwehrt, bevor sie überhaupt zeigen können, was sie drauf haben. Hab auch irgendwo hier mal einen Screen gepostet, wo ich als 3. schlechtester dem GS nach auf Platz 6 im Schaden lag. Hab nicht nur einen davon auf dem Rechner. Gearscore sagt also absolut null aus. Höchstens, dass man sich irgendwoher das Zeug erfarmt hat. Oder durchgezogen wurde. Es sagt nichts aus, was der Spieler leisten kann. Also weg damit, und zwar noch lieber gestern als jetzt.


----------



## Morgwath (19. Mai 2010)

> deswegen bin ich dafür, GS vonseiten Blizzards verbieten zu lassen


Wenn ich eine Gruppe baue, dann möchte ich mit den Leuten mitgehen die ich mitnehme, ich habe Auswahl, IHR wartet darauf das ich euch mitnehme.
Wenn 99% GS aktzeptieren, kann ich GS benutzen.
Wenn 80% akzeptieren das ich nur mit neuseeländischen Albinos raiden will, dann kann ich das auch das machen.

Es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen mit welcher Gruppe er mitgeht, wenn einem GS oder sonst etwas nicht passt (meine Nase z, dann kann man selbst eine Gruppe aufmachen.

Wenn ihr aber wie 80% der Nörgler irgendeinen Crap den keinen intressiert in ein Forum schreibt und dann trotzdem die Leute am Brunnen/Fluglehrer/whatever anwinkt, dann seid Ihr es einfach nur selbst Schuld.


----------



## Terminsel (19. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Um auch mal was Konstruktives beizutragen (hab ich aber schon mal irgendwo geschrieben.. naja egal):
> 
> Bei uns im Raid haben wir kürzlich einen Twinkrun auf ICC10 gemacht. Die Durchschnitts-DPS lagen bei 3,5k oder so und wir haben trotzdem Saurfang gelegt.. Gearscore lag zwischen 4,8 und 2,5. Mit einer Randomgruppe wäre keiner von uns mitgekommen. Und deswegen bin ich dafür, GS vonseiten Blizzards verbieten zu lassen. Ständig werden manchen Leuten der Zugang zu Raids verwehrt, bevor sie überhaupt zeigen können, was sie drauf haben. Hab auch irgendwo hier mal einen Screen gepostet, wo ich als 3. schlechtester dem GS nach auf Platz 6 im Schaden lag. Hab nicht nur einen davon auf dem Rechner. Gearscore sagt also absolut null aus. Höchstens, dass man sich irgendwoher das Zeug erfarmt hat. Oder durchgezogen wurde. Es sagt nichts aus, was der Spieler leisten kann. Also weg damit, und zwar noch lieber gestern als jetzt.



Ich gebe dir im Prinzip recht.
Aber wir alle kennen die WoW-Community. Wenn sie nicht den GS hat, um Leute auszuschließen, findet sie einen anderen Weg, dies zu tun.

Ein Krieger aus unserer Gilde hat ds GS-Addon drauf: Er benutzt es nur für eins: Um in Rdm-Inis zu ermitteln, welchem DD er Wachsamkeit verpasst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oens (19. Mai 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Ein Krieger aus unserer Gilde hat ds GS-Addon drauf: Er benutzt es nur für eins: Um in Rdm-Inis zu ermitteln, welchem DD er Wachsamkeit verpasst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





hehe...so ähnlich halte ich es auch...als heiler ist der "schlechteste" zweites focusziel und als tank generell in meinem asist-macro


----------



## Jincool (19. Mai 2010)

Allerdings ist gs nervig, bin selber heal aus leidenschaft, und wenn ich dann wegen einem palaheal abgelehnt werde der nur einige pvpteile anzieht um gs zu puschen, kommt mir das k...
einzige genugtuung ist hinterher zu hören dass der raid abgebrochen wurde wegne zu wenig heal^^


----------



## Turandar (19. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Um auch mal was Konstruktives beizutragen (hab ich aber schon mal irgendwo geschrieben.. naja egal):
> 
> Bei uns im Raid haben wir kürzlich einen Twinkrun auf ICC10 gemacht. Die Durchschnitts-DPS lagen bei 3,5k oder so und wir haben trotzdem Saurfang gelegt.. Gearscore lag zwischen 4,8 und 2,5. Mit einer Randomgruppe wäre keiner von uns mitgekommen. Und deswegen bin ich dafür, GS vonseiten Blizzards verbieten zu lassen. Ständig werden manchen Leuten der Zugang zu Raids verwehrt, bevor sie überhaupt zeigen können, was sie drauf haben. Hab auch irgendwo hier mal einen Screen gepostet, wo ich als 3. schlechtester dem GS nach auf Platz 6 im Schaden lag. Hab nicht nur einen davon auf dem Rechner. Gearscore sagt also absolut null aus. Höchstens, dass man sich irgendwoher das Zeug erfarmt hat. Oder durchgezogen wurde. Es sagt nichts aus, was der Spieler leisten kann. Also weg damit, und zwar noch lieber gestern als jetzt.



ganz im ernst , 3,5k dps in icc mit 15% buff und raidbuffed würde mein lv 77 (wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, dass er hitcapped ist und nix acc gebundenes mehr anhat) retri machen. 
ka wie man mit nem 80er char und ner dd spec selbst wenn man kaum epics anhat darunter liegen kann.
gearscore sagt insofern nichts aus, dass egal welches gear man hat immernoch das beherrschen der klasse drin sein muss??? ich glaube, dass die meisten dd klassen so faceroll zu spielen sind,
dass eher latenz, gear und die eigene klasse wichtiger sind. oder ist derjenige der im recount führt immer ein guter spieler? meistens spielt er nur die beste dd klasse mit dem besten gear
und der besten latenz. ausnahmen bestätigen die regel. für das healmeter gilt das selbe. 

wenn ich den zitierten post richtig deute, dann bist du im 10er mit dem drittniedrigsten gs auf platz 6 im DPS ? also über den tanks und heals , GZ ^^ *just kidding , gehe mal vom 25er aus*

das gear ist wichtig. problematisch wirds nur wenn irgendwelche flachzangen es als einzigen anhaltspunkt benutzen. skill ist schlichtweg überbewertet , dafür ist das spiel nicht komplex genug.
zumindest auf dem casual level, dass 99% der spieler spielen. ich bin ja selbst nicht besser. aber man kann schlichtweg besser an seinem gear arbeiten als an den skills um eine rota bei movement
zu optimieren etc. . denkt nicht, ich sage: gear ist alles! - ich lese in diesem thread aber viel zu oft: gear sagt nix aus ! gear macht nix! ich möchte mal
sehen, wie ein schlecht equippter dd (mit unglaublich viel skill, erfahrung und was nicht allem...) bei einem bossfight der auf einem dps race basiert (ka prof z.b. - ja ich meine die letzte phase) nützlich ist.
und darauf basieren deutlich mehr bosse als auf komplexem movement - was ja wohl den eigentlichen skill in wow ausmacht...mit movement dps zu machen, mit movement zu heilen ...

Ich habe aber eine top lösung für alle Gearscore hasser (zu denen ich sicher nicht zähle, das addon beschert mir höchstens nen schnellen invite):

Lasst euch nicht auf nappel random raids ein - die meisten raid leads, die denken gear wäre alles stellen nur eins auf die beine - nen repkosten-farmrun.
Sucht lieber die spieler, die nen plan haben. geht mit denen raiden. dann bleiben die honks unter sich, fressen sich wie feindliche bakterienkulturen gegenseitig und wipen in
angemessener gesellschaft. ne gute gilde hilft dabei sicherlich, aber wenn man ein einigermaßen erträglicher mensch ist, sollte das kein problem sein.

noch was versöhnliches zum ende: es gibt auch viele raidleads, die gearscore unterstützend nutzen. aber richtig.
das sticht nur nicht so stark ins auge wie die vollpfosten, die das spiel nicht verstehen und das addon entsprechend zweckentfremden.
negative dinge bleiben nunmal länger in erinnerung als positive - so auch hier.


----------



## Yveri1985 (19. Mai 2010)

Turandar schrieb:


> noch was versöhnliches zum ende: es gibt auch viele raidleads, die gearscore unterstützend nutzen. aber richtig.
> das sticht nur nicht so stark ins auge wie die *vollpfosten, die das spiel nicht verstehen und das addon entsprechend zweckentfremden.*
> negative dinge bleiben nunmal länger in erinnerung als positive - so auch hier.


dem kann ich nur zustimmen
und zu 


> Bei uns im Raid haben wir kürzlich einen Twinkrun auf ICC10 gemacht. Die Durchschnitts-DPS lagen bei 3,5k oder so und wir haben trotzdem Saurfang gelegt.. Gearscore lag zwischen 4,8 und 2,5.



3,5k dps durchschnitt haetten ohne buff ned wirklich gereicht , du musst bei sowas ja auch den + heal und +hp einrechnen ^^
auch kommts drauf an welche raidrolle in diesem twinkrun bei 2,5k punkten lag, denn ein tank z.B. duerfte mit solch einem wert frische 80 sein und noch nicht mal crittimmun, wiederum nen DD duerfte (je nach skillung und klasse) auch noch nicht am hitcap liegen
das sind alles punkte die man als RL eines randomraids vermeiden moechte
wenn ich mit 24 (zum teil) unbekannten spielern nach pdk25 oder icc25 moechte , dann gucke ich unter /gs welchen punkte-wert mir das addon vorschlaegt ... bei icc25 sind glaub ich 4,2 oder 4,5k .... was eigentlich ein realistischer wert is wenn man von einem charackter ausgeht der t9 traegt ...hab ich nun jemanden mit 4.000 punkten der auch mitmoechte , guck ich erstmal was er spielen moechte , tank,heal,dd...ein mieser dd oder heiler is eher zu verkraften wie ein mieser tank...weiss ich aber von einem mir bekannten spieler das der spieler mit den 4k punkten nur ein twink is von jemandem is, der movement und taktiken kennt , jemand der aus seinen 4kGS-char genauso seine 100%dmg/heal rausholt wie aus seinem 6,2kGS mainchar , das is dies kein problem find ich ... sollte jemand komplett neu sein , wird halt abgewogen ob man auch quasi mit 24 leuten den raid bestehen kann ... 
 wie Turandar sagte , das problem an GS is nicht die equip-bewertung bzw die hoehe der punktzahl sondern die spieler die nicht wissen das addon richtig zu benutzen, war damals bei "recount" und den dps-checkern genauso ... 
waehrend alle geschrien haben "wäääh verbietet recount weil ich komm nicht mehr in die randomraids àlà "suche dd mit mindestens 6kdps fuer naxx10" hab ich mit recount dinge bemerkt wie "hmm ich verfehle mit meinem zauber" also noch nen bissl hit drauf packen , oder man erfreut sich einfach an 60k arkanschlaegen bei jaraxxus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fakt : wenn ihr das problem habt , macht eure eigenen raids auf ... bzw an die "minmum 6k GS fuer icc10"RL ... ueberlegt euch bitte mal was ihr da wirklich verlangt <.<


----------



## Pacmaniacer (19. Mai 2010)

GS ist Müll weil es dir werte nicht berechnet sondern rein das itemlvl also wenn ich mir nen Ring mit stärke anziehe als Caster pusht das mein GS aber senkt meine DPS!

Naja wayne. Habe nun meinen Hunter-Twink das pet nach meinem Raid Twink benannt und seid dem sind viele verwundert wieso mein Pet mehr GS hat als mein Hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long. Zul


----------



## Obsurd (19. Mai 2010)

gs ist echt scheisse.


ich habe nen gs von 5.3k und werde nichtmal naxx mitgenommen, hallo ?o0


----------



## Rainaar (19. Mai 2010)

Das Problem mit GS ist doch vor allem das es das Equip eben nicht erfasst.

Beispiel Katze mit ungefähr GS 5500 macht knapp 2000 DPS in einer HC. Warum? Weil nicht ein Teil verzaubert geschweige denn gesockelt war.

Das Paket wird nicht erfasst. Zudem müssen Teile mit hohem GS nicht unbedingt zum Char passen. Und wenn ein 200er Trinket eben besser ist als ein 232er dann versaut es trotzdem den GS.

Prinzipiell ist GS nicht das Übel der Welt, es wird nur mißbraucht, so wie alles, absolut alles was man der WOW-COM in die Hände gibt.


----------



## Yveri1985 (19. Mai 2010)

Obsurd schrieb:


> gs ist echt scheisse.
> 
> 
> ich habe nen gs von 5.3k und werde nichtmal naxx mitgenommen, hallo ?o0



bei solchen servern wuerd ich mich fragen "bin ich hier eigtl richtig" oder "WILL ich bei solchen raids dabei sein?" 

und eigtl is derjenige der sagt "gs is muell" genauso dumm wie derjenige der sagt "suche leute fuer naxx mit ueber 5,3k GS"
denn beide seiten haben immer noch nicht den sinn des addons verstanden ... 
Nicht das addon is der muell , sondern in 95% der faelle der user ... 

is eigtl das aehnliche prinzip wie bei der killerspiel-debatte
nicht das spiel is an einem amoklauf schuld sondern der amoklaeufer


----------



## KingNothing22 (19. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gearscore lag zwischen 4,8 und *2,5*.




Sorry aber das kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen ^^

Ich müsste es mal nachprüfen aber wenn man frisch 80 ist und questitems+ein paar ini items mitgenommen hat kommt man über einen gs von 2,5k denk ich mal...

...wenn ich so einen sehe der in ICC25(abgesehn von hardmodes die schwerste ini) mit will kriegt er von mir eine freundliche aber bestimmte ablehnung. 
Da gehts nicht um den Schaden/Heal oder sonstwas sondern einfach darum, dass er verdammt nochmal wie jeder andere mal heros abfarmen soll!!!

Jemand der mit so einem equip ernsthaft ICC25 mitgenommen werden will ist ein leecher und sonst garnix...da braucht mir keiner mit skill kommen oder dem Argument, dass das ein Twink wäre und er die ini ja schon kennt...hol dir wenigstens mal das minimum an equip und dann sehn wir weiter...basta


----------



## Schlamm (19. Mai 2010)

Unser Gildenchef nutzt GS um die Fortschritte in der Gilde zu sehen. Nicht, dass das iwelche Auswirkungen hätte, ist eben nur noch eine möglichkeit GS zu nutzen.


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Mai 2010)

Bisher hatte ich noch keine so konkreten Probleme mit GS, mag aber auch sein, das ich noch kein ICC bisher gespielt habe.

Was ich aber zu diesem Thema ganz interessant fand, war der PDK 25 am Wochenende. Mitgekommen sind 2 Hexenmeister, ich und ein anderer.

Ich tümpel lt. WoWheroes bei nem Wert von 2670 rum, der Typ höchstwahrscheinlich n bissl mehr. Ich besitze n 232er T9 mit 4er Bonus, einige PVP Teile mit 264 und den Rest mit 245 bzw. nem 200er Trinket + 219er Stab. Er rennt wohl öfter mal durch ICC, hat full T10 und nen Schnitt von knappen 250 vielleicht noch ne Spur mehr, ich hampel noch bei ca 235 im Durchschnitt rum^^

Wir haben miteinander ein wenig geschrieben, er wird trotz Ansagen mit seiner Destroskillung NUR auf den Boss gehen, damit er den meisten Schaden fährt, ich werde Gebrechen nehmen, weil ich Dämonologie zu der Zeit noch nicht angetestet hatte (aber schon als 2. Spec), allerdings natürlich so wie sich das gehört wie nach allg. TS-Absprache als RDD auf die Adds beispielsweise mitgehen.

Ende vom Lied war, das wir bis zu den Hordlern gekommen sind. Ich lag mit zuerst 4,7k, später 5,2k DPS zuerst noch nur knapp hinter ihm (4,9k), später habe ich ihn sogar leicht überholt, weil er "nur" 5,1k fuhr. Zusammen sind wir bei Platz 5 (ich) und 6 im Recount gewesen, was ich in einem PDK 25er gar nicht mal so schlecht fand^^

Besonders geil eben, weil er versucht hat, Static Kampf zu machen, damit seine DPS nach oben schnellen UND weil er eben vorab gesagt hat, das Destro ja wohl das einzig wahre ist und Gebrechen ja mal gar nicht effektiv ist.

Auch in nem PDK 10er war ich am Wochenende, dieses mal mit Dämo-skillung. Statt solcher stärkeren Werte war ich dieses mal der Support Dämo und fahre in der Skillung auch nur noch 2,5k DPS, was aber natürlich auch zum Teil damit zusammenhängt, das die <35% Zeit nicht wirklich groß war und die Hordler die Werte nur gesenkt haben, weil ich 0 Schaden währenddessen gemacht habe (zwecks disable). Trotzdem habe ich am Ende weiter mit den Leuten im TS gesprochen und mal abgesprochen, das wenn mal etwas ist, ich gerne wieder mitgehen würde. Seit gestern habe ich 2 Einladungen zu nem ICC 10er vorliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was man hieraus immer lesen kann, ist halt, das GS zwar natürlich etwas sagen kann über Erfahrungswerte. Allerdings fällt der Groschen erst mitten im Kampf. Da kann man sich ganz schnell mal vertun. Es ist nicht immer der GS von 4500, der vorne liegt. Natürlich macht es Sinn, nicht Leute mit nem GS von 2k in ein ICC 25er Heroic zu lassen, wenn man andere Angebote hat, aber ansonsten...

Kleine Anekdote zum Schluss: Der 2. Hexenmeister aus dem oberen Abschnitt hat noch richtig Stress zwischenzeitlich bekommen. Zum einen war aufgefallen, das er eben nur gegen die Bosse geht, trotz das die ersten an irgendwelchen Adds verrecken. Zum zweiten sind wir öfters bis zum Raidabbruch bei den Hordlern gewipt. Wir Hexenmeister hatten den Auftrag, gewisse Gegner zu disablen (verbannen, fearen, verfluchen). Während ich nun unterwegs war mit Fear, Schreckensgeheul und ähnlichem, hat er natürlich wieder NUR seine Rota laufen lassen, während gerade das Bäumchen (Hauptziel) die Hordler wieder hochgeheilt hat und z.B. des Vieh vom HM langsam den Raid zerlegt bzw. der Hexenmeister der Gegner selber unsere Heiler durch die Gegend feart...


----------



## Topfkopf (19. Mai 2010)

Also ich habs jetzt mal runtergeladen und ausprobiert, und ich muss sagen es ist gar nicht so schlecht. Wenn andere mit einem ähnlichen GS mehr schden machen als ich, kann ich schauen was bei denen anders ist und so meinen schaden erhöhen. Sogesehen gar nicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## Sôulreaper (19. Mai 2010)

also wenn ich sehe das es hier immer wieder heist von wegen gearscore pushen vom wert obwohl es nicht zur skillung etc passt versteh ich nicht wo das problem liegt.

in gearscore wird einem doch angezeit ob die ausrüstung zum spieler passt bzw auch wie weit die rfolge und chancen sind eine gewisse ini o. ss zu meistern.

aber es kommt mir vor wie ob wenige diese gs funktion verwenden bzw wissen das es sie gibt und halt nur ins charbild schauen und den gs anschauen.


----------



## Sonsbecker (19. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen,

wegzureden ist das Addon nicht mehr, auffällig ist aber, daß eher diejenigen, die einen Raid eröffnen und die Mindest-GS im /2 oder /4 für die Mitspieler suchen, den Standard nicht erfüllen.

Auf Ysera erlebt man es einfach zu oft : LfM ICC 10 - GS mind.5500, Gearcheck Dala-Mitte.

Und wer sucht dann da? Ein Spieler mit max. 2 x T10 aus Archavons Kammer, keinem einzigen gecraftetem Item, dem Rest höchstens aus PdK 10 und 200er Schmuckstücken.  Aber, auch eine tolle Art, sich die Schritte in ICC leicht zu machen.

Es ist von dieser Seite betrachtet auch für die raidwilligen Twinks eine gute Sache sich den Gearscore des "Raidleiters" anzusehen, wenn dazu noch die Erfolge in den vorherigen Instanzen ausgeblieben sind (Naxx, Ulduar, Pdk10/25) kann man dank erster Gearscore-Einschätzung die Finger von so einem Raid lassen.

Anders betrachtet - leider kommen einem so häufig GS5800er und mehr unter, die einen abgründig minimalen Schaden oder auch TPS/HPS machen, daß man sich fragt, wie diese an die Items gekommen sind. Sicher als Füllstoff mitgenommen, damit man nicht zu 23 in den Raid muss, getreu der Maxime "lieber 1 k dps als keine dps".

Also- Gearscore nicht direkt verteufeln, geschickt nutzen und realistische Ansprüche an sich und seine Mitspieler stellen - schon ist das Addon wieder nützlich.


----------



## Patten (19. Mai 2010)

kann mich noch an zeiten erinnern, wo man sich den char als solches (equip, sockel, vz, skillung) angeschaut und die raiderfahrung kurz per whisper abgefragt hat...

wäre vielleicht angebrachter bei raid gesuchen zu schreiben, dass man dispellen, situatives buffen und ggf. cc beherrscht. gs ist an sich nur ein indikator, der mir nicht mal ansatzweise vermittelt, was für ein char da mitkommen will.


----------



## behh (19. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Um auch mal was Konstruktives beizutragen (hab ich aber schon mal irgendwo geschrieben.. naja egal):
> 
> Bei uns im Raid haben wir kürzlich einen Twinkrun auf ICC10 gemacht. Die Durchschnitts-DPS lagen bei 3,5k oder so und wir haben trotzdem Saurfang gelegt.. Gearscore lag zwischen 4,8 und 2,5. Mit einer Randomgruppe wäre keiner von uns mitgekommen. Und deswegen bin ich dafür, GS vonseiten Blizzards verbieten zu lassen. Ständig werden manchen Leuten der Zugang zu Raids verwehrt, bevor sie überhaupt zeigen können, was sie drauf haben. Hab auch irgendwo hier mal einen Screen gepostet, wo ich als 3. schlechtester dem GS nach auf Platz 6 im Schaden lag. Hab nicht nur einen davon auf dem Rechner. Gearscore sagt also absolut null aus. Höchstens, dass man sich irgendwoher das Zeug erfarmt hat. Oder durchgezogen wurde. Es sagt nichts aus, was der Spieler leisten kann. Also weg damit, und zwar noch lieber gestern als jetzt.



mit gs, kann ich direkt einschätzen, ob du überhaupt equipt bist für den raid. gs von 4k != icc25.
zudem sehe ich damit auch deine erfolge und dein iLvl. 
beim betrachten von einigen dutzend leuten schon hilfreich und trotzdem schaut man (ich zumindest) sich noch das gear ansich an.
das sind nur wenige funktionen, die das addon noch zu bieten hat. von daher sind aussagen wie "blizzard muss gs verbieten!" totaler müll und zeigt mir nur das du es nichtmal kennst.

mal davon ab, wenn es kein gearscore geben würde, dann würde ich wie früher deine items anschaun, deine enchants und dich trotzdem ablehnen, wenn du nicht ausreichend equipt bist.
ob du skill hast oder nicht, dass kann ich nicht sehen und geb daher nen dreck drauf ob du mir einen erzählst von wegen "ich hab icc25 incl. hm clear. das ist aber nur nen frischer twink, aber mein ilvl von 210 reicht da schon."


----------



## behh (19. Mai 2010)

Patten schrieb:


> kann mich noch an zeiten erinnern, wo man sich den char als solches (equip, sockel, vz, skillung) angeschaut und die raiderfahrung kurz per whisper abgefragt hat...
> 
> wäre vielleicht angebrachter bei raid gesuchen zu schreiben, dass man dispellen, situatives buffen und ggf. cc beherrscht. gs ist an sich nur ein indikator, der mir nicht mal ansatzweise vermittelt, was für ein char da mitkommen will.



das ist genau das problem. die leute die zu schlecht equipt sind denken, dass man sich nur den gs anschaut, aber das ist blödsinn! die meisten schauen auf den gs und dann auf das equip und entscheiden dann! letzlich ergibt sich aber dasselbe. 
mal davon ab, dass gs deine statistiken schnell und übersichtlich zusammenfasst, was wirklich super ist.

das du mit deinem char umgehen kannst und was entzauberst, nen mob in einen cc haust o.ä. das setze ich voraus, wenn das gefordert ist.
sicherlich gibt es auch leute mit ilvl 260+, die vieles nicht gebacken bekommen, aber sein equip sagt mir immerhin er sollte das schon kennen.


----------



## Oplaid (19. Mai 2010)

Wie gut dass ich meine Gruppen eher auf Achievements aufbaue :x Lohnt mehr als sich nach Gimpscore zu richten :/ 
Ich hasse diese Pest.. 
Letztens hatten wa nen 5,9k GS Hunter dabei .. der hat echt garnichts gebacken bekommen.. in Icc kaum Erfolge .. meist nur von den ersten 5-6 Bossen ausm 10er!


----------



## Sôulreaper (19. Mai 2010)

ja dann währe ja mal nen antigearscore tool angesagt ????

wo den gs versteckt.


----------



## Finx (19. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Um auch mal was Konstruktives beizutragen (hab ich aber schon mal irgendwo geschrieben.. naja egal):
> 
> Bei uns im Raid haben wir kürzlich einen Twinkrun auf ICC10 gemacht. Die Durchschnitts-DPS lagen bei 3,5k oder so und wir haben trotzdem Saurfang gelegt.. Gearscore lag zwischen 4,8 und 2,5. Mit einer Randomgruppe wäre keiner von uns mitgekommen. Und deswegen bin ich dafür, GS vonseiten Blizzards verbieten zu lassen. Ständig werden manchen Leuten der Zugang zu Raids verwehrt, bevor sie überhaupt zeigen können, was sie drauf haben. Hab auch irgendwo hier mal einen Screen gepostet, wo ich als 3. schlechtester dem GS nach auf Platz 6 im Schaden lag. Hab nicht nur einen davon auf dem Rechner. Gearscore sagt also absolut null aus. Höchstens, dass man sich irgendwoher das Zeug erfarmt hat. Oder durchgezogen wurde. Es sagt nichts aus, was der Spieler leisten kann. Also weg damit, und zwar noch lieber gestern als jetzt.




Ja gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schön das ihr den 4ten boss gelegt habt mit dem buff und so schlechten gear  , den 4ten boss mit solch ein buff ist ja auch nicht schwer ; aber wenn man in icc was schaffen will sollte man schon gut equipte mitnehmen , in icc 10er hc brauch ich keine mit 4, 8 gs und so da fehlt bei manchen bossen dann der schaden .
Und ich glaub mehr als die 4 bosse waren auch bei euch nicht drinne außer mit glück , gerade fauldarm stell ich mir dann lustig vor  oh 40% noch und wir haben noch 10 sec  gogo macht mal dmg	ha ich lach mich weg xD Ok war übertrieben *g*
Klar spaß soll man ja haben aber wenn man nur am verrecken ist bringt es nix und erst recht nicht wenn man ein ziel hat und nur 4 bosse schafft.
Man sollte halt gs richtig benutzen , will man eh nur aus spaß rein ohne was zu schaffen dann kann man auch mit schlecht equipt leute da gern rein ,willst du was schaffen vergleichst du gs(trotzdem schauen wie sein equip richtig aussieht)gibt halt leute die haben ein hohen gs aber keine sockel und vz , alles schon gehabt)+ erfahrung+ halt die aufstellung damit jeder jeden pusht/bufft .
Viele pupsi leute haben von icc nicht so den plan und suchen sich leute mit mega hohen gs.
Wenn ich weiß was ich heute schaffen will , werden leute mitgenommen wo ich ungefähr weiß wo der minimum gs liegt um es mit nicht movementkrüppel noch zu schaffen, da ich eh nur hc gehe weiß ich das einer mit 5,2 gs zu wenig schaden macht und darauf zu hoffen das die anderen den schaden von den einen ausgleicht ist mir zu riskant, ersatz zu finden ist schwer gerade wenn schon was liegt. 
Am besten ist es sich ne stamm zu suchen und versuchst dein gs vorher über 5 k zu bekommen , das ist halt meist der wert den die meisten benutzen um icc zu gehen, gerade wenn die stamm neu ist und alle so zu sagen neulinge in icc sind ,dann hast du keine probs mit solchen dinge. Ihr habt euren spaß und werdet mit jeder id besser vom equip und vom verständnis der bosse.Und später falls einer mal nicht kann sucht auch ihr nach ein ersatz da werdet auch ihr ein bestimmten gs wert haben wollen weil ihr ein ziel habt .


Aja GS IST NUR EINE HILFE man sollte sich nicht nur auf gs verlassen.Ob einer skill hat oder nicht wird man nie sehen.
Alles schön vergleichen und auch selber genug erfahrung haben damit es dann läuft.
Es läuft z.b. nicht wenn alle ein guten gs haben aber kein plan vom boss oder wenn der leader keine ansagen macht jaja ihr habt ja dbm bla blub .
Das beste raid addon ist halt ein guter Leader der die augen offen hat und eine gruppe die zuhören kann und alles umsetzt.

Viel spaß noch in icc und gl und so


----------



## Shendria (19. Mai 2010)

behh schrieb:


> das ist genau das problem. die leute die zu schlecht equipt sind denken, dass man sich nur den gs anschaut, aber das ist blödsinn! die meisten schauen auf den gs und dann auf das equip und entscheiden dann!




Ganz ehrlich.. die wenigsten schaun noch aufs Equip wenn sie gesehn haben das GS von xxxx im Tooltip steht. Entweder du hast die 10k GS oder nicht.. wenn ja, dann wirste mitgenommen, wenn nein dann Pech.... Ob der mit dem reichenden GS jetzt in komplettem PvP-Equip vor dir steht um GS zu pushen interessiert die wenigsten heutzutage.... Traurig aber wahr.   Genauso kanns dir passieren das du z.b. gerade vom Kochen kommst und noch den Kochhut aufhast, bzw. ne angel an oder sonstiges und schwubs "LOL, willst mich vera*****? Dich nehm ich doch net mit dem GS mit nach blablabla"	Aber hauptsache die Faulheit vom Großteil der heutigen Spieler wird immer noch mehr unterstützt....


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (19. Mai 2010)

wenn die leute mal kapieren würden das gearscore kein skillscore is dann wär alles kein problem...


----------



## Floyd (19. Mai 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich.. die wenigsten schaun noch aufs Equip wenn sie gesehn haben das GS von xxxx im Tooltip steht. Entweder du hast die 10k GS oder nicht.. wenn ja, dann wirste mitgenommen, wenn nein dann Pech.... Ob der mit dem reichenden GS jetzt in komplettem PvP-Equip vor dir steht um GS zu pushen interessiert die wenigsten heutzutage.... Traurig aber wahr. Genauso kanns dir passieren das du z.b. gerade vom Kochen kommst und noch den Kochhut aufhast, bzw. ne angel an oder sonstiges und schwubs "LOL, willst mich vera*****? Dich nehm ich doch net mit dem GS mit nach blablabla"	Aber hauptsache die Faulheit vom Großteil der heutigen Spieler wird immer noch mehr unterstützt....



Was wiedermal zeigt das es leute gibt die keine Ahnung von GS haben. PvP-Equip führt zu deutlichen abzügen im GS!
Ein ordentlicher Raidleader der nen ICC-Randome-Raid aufmacht, bestellt die Leute zu sich (z.B. Dalaran mitte) oder schaut sie sich in der Armory an.
Dann sieht man wer ne Angel oder ne Kochmütze auf hat. Zwar brauch ich mir wen mir nem GS von 2-3k für ICC 25 nicht anschauen, aber alle > 4,5k schaut man sich zumindest mal an. Manchmal ist es einfach nur 1 PvP-Teil ode 1 Blaues Trinked was den GS nach unten zieht. Diese Teile sind dann aber meißt besser als das was man außerhalb von ICC bekommt oder gleichwertig.

GS ist ein Hilfmittel und soll einem nicht das Denken abnehmen!

Zum Thema GS verbieten:
Es ist für Blizzard fast unmöglich GS zu verbieten, da GS nur die Spieler die vor einem stehen betrachtet. Genauso wie du dein ziel betrachten kannst, kann das ein Addon auch. Und wenn du jemanden betrachtest, siehst du welches Equip er trägt, welche Verzauberungen und welche Sockelt ...
Bevor es GS gab, wurde nach dem Item-Level-Durchschnitt gefragt, nach der DPS, HPS oder den Tank-Stats. Auch nicht viel besser, da zum Beispiel die DPS an ner Test-Puppe != 25 Raid ist, also ein sehr schlechter indikator.


----------



## Brannys (19. Mai 2010)

Früher waren es fette DPS, die man unbedingt haben sollte, damit man mitgenommen wird, heute ist es GS ( Gearscore ). Einige erwarten für ICC bereits ein GS von 6000, damit man gnädiger Weise mit darf, dann kann ja definitiv was nicht stimmen.

Ich habe einen Mage mit GS 6051, aber das ist noch lange kein Grund zum jubeln. Mein DSL ist sauschlecht, so dass beine Bildrate oft zwischen 5 und 9 schwangt, insbesonders in 25er Instanzen. Dann ist mein Tempo nicht mehr so gut und die DPS geht runter. Was also nützt mir da ein GS von 6051 ?
Wenn ich die fetten lila Klamotten habe und gute Waffen, dann muss ich noch lange nicht der King sein. Gearscore ist auf der einen Seite nichts anderes als "Schwanzmessen" und auf der anderen Seite eine Täuschung. Ich hoffe, dass diese unnütze Modeerscheinung bald wieder aus den Köpfen der Spieler verschwindet, diese Selbstverarschung und Täuschung anderer braucht man nicht wirklich.

Wer besonderen Wert auf GS von 6000 und mehr pro Spieler legt, der sollte in eine Top-Gilde gehen, wo das als Standart gewertet wird.


----------



## c0bRa (19. Mai 2010)

Was genial wäre, wäre wenn andere Addon Entwickler zb. DBM schlichtweg nen Popup bringen "Gearscore > all" und DBM dann einfach seinen Dienst verweigert, solange GS installiert ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zu meinem Vorposter:
Lag = Latenz = Ping = Zeit, die die Daten vom Server zu deinem Rechner brauchen (üblicherweise in millisecs angegeben)...
fps = Frames per Second = Bildwiederholungsrate = Anzahl Bilder, die dein Rechner pro Sekunde darstellt.

Das Eine hat mit dem Anderen *überhaupt nichts* zu tun... 

Entweder deine Leitung ist schlecht -> Lags, sprich Casts beginnen später, dein Character ruckelt (beim Kurven laufen müsste dann eine Art Miniport in die Kurve passieren), da die Positionsdaten zögerlich übertragen werden...

Oder dein Rechner ist schlecht -> Geringe Bildrate, das Spiel ruckelt, Casts beginnen aber da zu casten wo du die Taste drückst.

Oder beides, dann addiere beide Effekte... 

Aber zu sagen: Meine Leitung ist schlecht, deswegen hab ich nur 9 fps ist wie:
Nachts ist es kälter als draußen...


----------



## Izara (19. Mai 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Randomraid aufbaut find ich das Addon nicht schlecht um sich ungefähr ein Bild über die Ausrüstung der Leute zu machne die mitwollen. Denn wenn das Gear einfach zu schlecht ist hilft halt auch kein Skill der Welt mehr



das is quatsch   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei uns wird mittlerweile immer dazu geschrieben "bitte mit pvE ausrüstung", weil ständig alle möglichen leute mit ihrem pvp-equip ankommen, um ihren GS zu pushen -.- dass diese ausrüstung in icc und co nix zu suchen hat, ist sicher jedem klar. Bei raids wie naxxramas find ich GS allerdings auch albern. die raidini ist dazu gedacht, frisch 80er zu equipen. d.h. leute, die ihre ausrüstung aus vorherigen inis haben oder vom questen her. DA einen gs von 5k zu verlangen, nur damit man da schnell durch rushen kann, ist dämlich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wenn wir mit der gilde einen random raid zusammenstellen, gucken wir uns jeden genauer an. ich hab mit meiner hexe auch das 245er trinket gegen ein 219er ausgetauscht, weils einfach besser ist. japp, das 219er! da sank damals mein gs auch immer knapp unter die blöde grenze, die irgendwer für seinen raid gesetzt hatte. also hab ich ihm das andere trinket gepostet und gesagt, dass ich das nicht anziehen werde. wurde dann trotzdem mitgenommen. 

was das gear <=> skill vergleichen anbetrifft, muss ich dazu sagen, dass das hinkt. ist mir selbst letztens passiert, als ich mal nen echt miesen tag hatte und nur um mich abzureagieren, in pdk25er gegangen bin. da war ne hexe (ich spiel auch eine) dabei, deren GS mehr als 1000 unter meinem lag und sie hat aus ihrer hexe das max rausgeholt und 3k mehr dps (singletarget wohlgemerkt) gefahren als ich. mit ihrem gs wäre sie auf unserem server nie in icc reingekommen. sie hätten sie aber an meiner statt an dem tag ruhig mitnehmen können. hätte jedem raid mehr gebracht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da siehst: GS ist nicht alles und skill ist eben doch mehr als dein GS aussagt.


----------



## Regrubrov (19. Mai 2010)

Naja, ich fand es am Anfang auch scheisse, doch nun benutze ich es oft und es verschafft einem einen ungefähren Eindruck über die Leistung, die der Spieler bringen kann, was nicht einmal so schlecht ist. 

Ich übertreib es aber nicht. Wenn ich z.B. einen AK Raid aufmache kommt es mir nicht drauf an, ob man jetzt 4k oder 6k Gearscore hat. Aber bei ICC bevorzuge ich Leute mit GS 5k und höher, da man sonst frühestens nach dem ersten Wing Probleme bekommen wird und nicht alles mehr so geschmiert läuft und ich kein Bock auf versaute ID's habe. 

Auf Sockel und Verzauberungen sollte man jedoch auch gut achten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Erfolge!


----------



## Maladin (19. Mai 2010)

Ich pushe mein Tank Equip mit PvP Zeugs. Da ist es sogar noch relativ sinnvoll. Ansonsten hat es eher nichts im PvE Content zu suchen. Ausnahmen sind T7-T8 Content (da kann es fast egal sein). Wenn man einen Gearscore verlangt, will man schnell auf Nummer sicher gehen. 

/wink maladin


----------



## Shendria (19. Mai 2010)

Floyd schrieb:


> Was wiedermal zeigt das es leute gibt die keine Ahnung von GS haben. PvP-Equip führt zu deutlichen abzügen im GS!
> Ein ordentlicher Raidleader der nen ICC-Randome-Raid aufmacht, bestellt die Leute zu sich (z.B. Dalaran mitte) oder schaut sie sich in der Armory an.
> Dann sieht man wer ne Angel oder ne Kochmütze auf hat. Zwar brauch ich mir wen mir nem GS von 2-3k für ICC 25 nicht anschauen, aber alle > 4,5k schaut man sich zumindest mal an. Manchmal ist es einfach nur 1 PvP-Teil ode 1 Blaues Trinked was den GS nach unten zieht. Diese Teile sind dann aber meißt besser als das was man außerhalb von ICC bekommt oder gleichwertig.
> 
> GS ist ein Hilfmittel und soll einem nicht das Denken abnehmen!




Hilfsmittel ja... nur von den meisten schlicht und einfach komplett falsch verwendet.... Reicht doch einfach mit der Maus über den Char zu fahren und im Tooltip zu sehen das derjenige nen GS von XXXX hat... zumindest verwenden die Meisten das Addon so.... 
Das ich mich mit GS nicht auskenn geb ich offen und ehrlich zu... hab ich noch nie installiert und werd ich auch nicht machen weils mich nicht interessiert. Bei mir hat die Selbsteinschätzung noch nicht soviel gelitten.... Wenn ich random was aufbaue dann mach ichs noch immer nur über Armory (Equip, Verzauberungen, Sockelungen, Erfahrungen blablablub). Habs einfach schon zu oft im TS erlebt das Bekannte noch Leute für ihren Raid gesucht haben und es nur hieß "Ichwillmit hat sich gemeldet, GS von 5,5k... okay, nehmen wir mit.... "  und dann das böse Erwachen.... 
Das Addon kann helfen, is mir schon klar, aber beim Großteil der Leute ist es einfach in den falschen Händen.... Bei uns am Server wäre ich NIE auch nur ansatzweise nach ICC10 gekommen, mal abgesehen davon das ich mit meinem Equip auch net versucht hätte in nen ernsthaften Raid reinzukommen. Trotzdem sieht es so aus, das man selbst mit GS von 5,2k schätzungsweise mind. 8/12 hc machen kann (weiter hab ichs net gemacht da es Setup-Änderungen im Raid gegeben hat, die mir nicht zugesagt haben).

Aber naja, die Entwicklung war abzusehen, mit der "Jeder kann alles sehen, ohne Aufwand"-Philosophie... Zuviele halten sich dadurch für die absoluten Pro's, können sich selber kein bisschen mehr einschätzen, wollen mit Hero-Equip gleich ICC, und heulen dann rum, wenn man net mal Saurfang nh down bekommt. Da muss ich wirklich sagen, das es mir zu BC schon um einiges besser gefallen hat, obwohl man auch damals net 24/7 zocken musste um mal ein wenig BT-Luft schnuppern zu können. Selbst hab ich damals 2 Abende geraidet, aber das is wohl schon zuviel..... Damals haben sich aber noch mehr Leute selber besser einschätzen können, was alles deutlich vereinfacht hat. Da haste nur selten Anfragen für nen Raidplatz bekommen von nem Kara-equipten der BT will.


----------



## RedShirt (19. Mai 2010)

GS hoch

Hitwertung von 263 nötig, Hit aber bei 450
Trinket: +128 Hit

--> Brain off, aber GS hoch =)

und da gibts auch keine GS Abzüge. iLevel245 muß ja toll sein, wenn man "nur" 200 oder 232 bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer wieder lustig solche Leute anzuschauen.

@pvp
wenn ich die Wahl zwischen 200er Naxxschuhen und 245 pvp hab, sind die pvp immer noch besser.


----------



## Floyd (19. Mai 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Hitwertung von 263 nötig, Hit aber bei 450
> Trinket: +128 Hit
> 
> --> Brain off, aber GS hoch =)
> ...



GS richtig benutzen sag ich dazu nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es gibt 4 verschiedene GS's pro Charakter (DKs haben sogar 5).

Am Beispiel eines Magiers:
GS-Gear: 5000
GS-Arkan: 5300
GS-Feuer: 5400
GS-Frost: 5300

Wenn du dir den Arkan-GS oder Frost-Gs anschaust, wirst du sehen, das du deutliche Abzüge bekommst dafür, das du zuviel Hit hast. Für Feuer-Skillung brauchst du mehr Hit, ergo hast du weniger Hit zuviel, und bekommst weniger abgezogen!

Wer aber nur stupide auf ToolTip-GS schaut brauch sich nicht wundern wenn er solche Typen dabei hat.

Nochmals: GS ist ein Hilfsmittel. Und Hilfsmittel muss man a) verstehen b) richtig bedienen und c) sich nicht 100% drauf verlassen


----------



## Lari (19. Mai 2010)

Oplaid schrieb:


> Wie gut dass ich meine Gruppen eher auf Achievements aufbaue :x Lohnt mehr als sich nach Gimpscore zu richten :/
> Ich hasse diese Pest..
> Letztens hatten wa nen 5,9k GS Hunter dabei .. der hat echt garnichts gebacken bekommen.. in Icc kaum Erfolge .. meist nur von den ersten 5-6 Bossen ausm 10er!



Ganz klar erfunden. Aber mal wieder auf den Putz hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann dir nämlich meinen unter zeigen, der hat einen GS von 5920 glaub ich, und da sind soviele 25er Teil bei, dass das garnicht stimmen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noom (19. Mai 2010)

Hallöle zusammen,

es gibt auch ein wunderbares Tool das sich "be Imba" nennt. Hier sieht man sehr gut in welchen Raids der Char unterwegs war,

wieviele Bosse er gelegt hat und ob gut gesockelt , Verzaubert u.s.w hat. Denke das sagt mehr über einen Char aus als Gearscore.

Ist halt umständlicher vor dem Invite da ein Blick draufzuwerfen, als bei Gearscore. Aber wenn ein Leader sich das mal anschauen würde wüste

dieser zumindest ob der Char erfahrung hat .



Einen schönen Tag zusammen noch  yours Noom


----------



## Shendria (19. Mai 2010)

Floyd schrieb:


> Nochmals: GS ist ein Hilfsmittel. Und Hilfsmittel muss man a) verstehen b) richtig bedienen und c) sich nicht 100% drauf verlassen




Genau deswegen gibt es doch die ganzen Diskussionen über GS..... Es sind einfach zuviele die mit dem Addon net umgehn könne, aber einen auf Pro machen....


----------



## Brannys (19. Mai 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Was genial wäre, wäre wenn andere Addon Entwickler zb. DBM schlichtweg nen Popup bringen "Gearscore > all" und DBM dann einfach seinen Dienst verweigert, solange GS installiert ist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Ich habe eine alte DSL-Leitung, max. 735er DSL. Mit dieser Dorfleitung haste deutlich Verzögerung im Spiel. Wenn dann meine Lebenspartnerin mitten im Spiel noch einen Download mit ihrem Rechner macht, dann habe ich knapp DSL 350 und dann gehen bei mir alle Werte runter und bin langsamer im Spiel und erreiche weniger DPS, also weniger Schaden.
Da kannste mir noch so viel vorrechnen, ist aber praktisch so. In Schlachtzügen kommt es sogar vor, dass ich bei Fläschenschaden vom Server fliege. Was mein Rechner betrifft, ist ein Alienware von Dell mit Top-Leistung.


----------



## Konai (19. Mai 2010)

*Liebe Spieler !*

Vergeßt bitte nicht , das es sich hierbei um ein *Spiel *handelt *!!!*

Ich kann Euch nur empfehlen, geht in eine Gilde wo man nicht so

übertrieben vertieft in dieses Spiel ist !

Die Gilde wo ich bin ist TOP und da macht es Spaß zusammen zu spielen

ohne solchen Suchtisprüche (sorry) mit dem GS usw !!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich sollte das Spiel Freude bringen und zusammen ich betone

*zusammen* machts doch viel mehr Spaß !

Noch ein Tip an solche GS-Spieler, *frische Luft *soll manchmal Wunder wirken !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## c0bRa (19. Mai 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Genau deswegen gibt es doch die ganzen Diskussionen über GS..... Es sind einfach zuviele die mit dem Addon net umgehn könne, aber einen auf Pro machen....


Weil es ein gutes Addon wäre, wenn:

diese blödsinnige Zahl nicht wäre
Verzauberungen berücksichtigt werden
Sockelungen berücksichtigt werden
PvP-Equipp berücksichtigt werden
Ein sauberes Übersichtsfenster vorhanden wäre
Aber dann wären wir ja bei Elitist Group... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So ists eben nur ein Addon, was die Gemüter erhitzt...


----------



## quentinharlech (19. Mai 2010)

Ja, Gearscore ist schon nervig. Aber jemand wie ich, der ziemlich viele Randoms zusammenstellt, der muss sich halt mit irgendwas befassen und einen Wert als Kriterium nehmen, man kann sich schließlich nicht um jeden einzelnen bei nem 25er Raid kümmern.. Ich würd mich auch gern nur mit DPS beschäftigen. Aber der kann mir gern sagen wieviel DPS er fährt, obs wahr ist, das ist was anderes. Außerdem hilft mir das nichts wenn er bei den ersten 4 bossen in ICC erster im DMG ist, und dann wie ne kleine Maus bei Fauldarm unten beim Tank rumlungert weil er kein Movement beherrscht. 

Mit Gearscore kann ich wenigstens abschätzen, wie oft der Kandidat schon geraidet hat. Es gibts natürlich andere Tools die das teilweise besser könnnen, wie zum Beispiel Elitist Groups, das ist auch sehr cool, gibt einen guten Überblick über die gelegten Bosse! Aber das ist auch noch nicht sehr aktuell und ausgereift, die Übersicht geht bei den zehn Menüs verloren. 

Solange es keine anständigen und übersichtlichen Tools gibt zur Evaluierung von Random Leuten gibt, solange muss nunmal GearScore herhalten.


----------



## Izara (19. Mai 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> GS hoch
> 
> Hitwertung von 263 nötig, Hit aber bei 450
> Trinket: +128 Hit
> ...


^^ stimm ich auch zu. hab selber ne pvp-halskette an, weil die davor einfach müll war bzw. noch vom leveln. ein, zwei items sind ja auch nicht schlimm. aber wie ich schon geschrieben hab, gibts bei uns auf dem server nicht selten leute (meist schurken -.- ), die dann voll pvp equippt antanzen mit einem GS von 6.xxx und meinen "nimm mich mit, ich hab voll den hohen GS". jo, zieh dich um, dann gucken wir mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChaosX (19. Mai 2010)

Warum kramt ihr das alte thema wider aus ?

GimpScore wird doch nicht mehr benutzt.
Ich glaube selbst der Letzte idiot hat gemerkt das das ding müll ist.

Ich habe das nie gebraucht und meine raids haben alle erfolg.


----------



## Odin245 (19. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich Raids eröffne oder Leute dafür laden soll ist mir der GS erst mal Jacke wie Hose, ich schaue über jedes Gear persönlich drüber, und wenn ich von der entsprechenden Klasse keine Ahnung hab (Stoffies z.B.) dann frage ich jemanden der die Ahnung hat. Das AddOn Gearscore benutze ich um zu überprüfen ob der Spieler, der damit wirbt nahezu jeden Boss einer Raid-Instanz auswendig zu kennen, auch nur einen der Bosse mehr als 1x gelegt hat - (was sich allerdings auch nur bedingt eignet wenn es sich bei dem Char um einen Twink handelt^^).
Derjenige Programmierer der ein AddOn erfindet das den "SkillScore" - oder besser den "BrainScore" ermittelt hat meiner Meinung nach so etwas wie einen WoW-Nobel-Preis verdient. 

An dieser Stelle noch ein Beispiel dafür das GS keinerlei Aussagekraft hat: 
Ich habe für meinen ICC 10er Raid händeringend Heiler gesucht. Die einzigen beiden Heiler die sich finden ließen waren 2 Bäumchen, beide mit einem GS von ~4800. 
(Da es n Random-Raid war hab ich eh keine Meisterleistungen erwartet - und mit da wir nur 2 Dudu-Heiler und keinen TankHeal hatten bin ich davon ausgegangen das wir nich sonderlich weit kommen). Die Dudus haben aber besser geheilt als manch ein andrer Heiler den ich zuvor in ICC (auch mit besserem EQ) erlebt habe. und haben schließlich bis einschließlich Modermiene alles umgehauen (alles außer Modermiene 1. try) - leider reichte die Zeit bei manchen nicht mehr für mehr. Aber das ist ein Beweis das nur Skill zählt - nicht das Gear.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Mai 2010)

Naja, wenn man sich denjenigen im Tool genauer anguckt, sieht man ja, ob er 100% für seine Skillung hat oder Abzüge. Glaube pro fehlendem Stein und Verzauberung jeweils 2% oder so. Abhärtung auch noch mal... ansich ja nicht so schlecht.

Trotzdem nervt es, wenn ich mit dem T10 4-er Bonus nur knapp 5940 GS habe und mit anderen Items 6041. Ist nur ein Beispiel. Grandeur bringt für viele noch mehr als PDK-Trinkets. Hat aber locker mal einen GS von 100 weniger. 

Außerdem sieht man ja unter Experience oder so ab welchem GS man für bestimmte Instanzen geeignet ist. Siehe da, 4700 reicht für ICC10, 5100 für ICC25. Oder so ähnlich.

So gut wie jede Gruppe lehnt einen mit diesem GS ab. Weil die meisten einfach damit nicht umgehen können. Die meisten 25er Gruppen schaffen eh nur Saurfang, Fauldarm, Modermiene und den Rat. Ab dann ist meistens schnell Schluss. 10er kommen evtl. noch bis Sindragosa. Und bis dorthin reicht das Equip locker. Zumal es ja noch einen netten Buff gibt. 

Bei den DPS konnte man sich seine Zahl wenigstens ein bisschen schön schwindeln, um eine Chance zu bekommen. Bei GS wird man kategorisch abgelehnt. 

Ich bleibe also dabei: Da die Mehrheit der Leute damit nicht umgehen kann und somit fast schon willkürlich irgendwelche Leute kicken oder einladen, sollte es nicht mehr verwendet werden dürfen. Wäre nicht das erste mal, dass Blizzard bei Addons durchgreift.


----------



## LeWhopper (19. Mai 2010)

Was ganz viele (leider) vergessen, ist das im Addon Gearscore (Ja, ich hab es mal ausprobiert) eine Liste mit min. Gearscore für Instanzen und Raids vorhanden ist. 

Wenn ich mich nicht irre wird für Hero Instanzen ein Gearscore von 2600 empfohlen.


----------



## Bigsmoke1 (19. Mai 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Randomraid aufbaut find ich das Addon nicht schlecht um sich ungefähr ein Bild über die Ausrüstung der Leute zu machne die mitwollen. Denn wenn das Gear einfach zu schlecht ist hilft halt auch kein Skill der Welt mehr



Meine Worte!


----------



## Bobby Ross (19. Mai 2010)

Ich hab gestern auch was tolles erlebt:

Da suchte jemand noch einen Heiler und einen Tank für Naxx10, Der harte Kern ( mit 8 Leuten) und Der Unbesiegbare ( keiner darf sterben) sollten gemacht werden. Ich wollte mit meinem Druiden mit, der kommt auf knapp 2,8k zm usw, also AK25 und PDK25 hab ich schon als bester Heiler geheilt. Jedenfalls wurde ich nicht mitgenommen, weil mein GS wohl unter 5400 lag - ich meine Leute im ernst mal :

*BRAUCHT MAN MITTLERWEILE SCHON T10 UM NE T7 INI GEHN ZU KÖNNEN ?

*Ich meine den Erfolg hab ich mit meinem Main damals mit 200er/213er equipp gemacht, da hat das auch wunderbar geklappt.

Ein Bekannter von mir durfte übrigens mit, das Ende vom Lied: Sie fangen bei Noth an, alles klappt. Bei Heigan, 8 laufen, 5 sterben. Tja Gearscore ist eben doch nicht alles :!


----------



## ChaosX (19. Mai 2010)

Laut GimpScore soll ich mit meinem Druiden Heiler zuwenig haben und das nur weil ich T9 habe was aber für den druiden das besste ist durch das Set boni Kritene Verjüngung.
Ich heile damit sogar besser als manch anderer druide mit T10 besonders wen Verjüngung mit mind. 8k krittet. 

letztens erst kamm ein heiler mir in einer NON hero doof, er meinte ich hätte zuwenig GS -.-


----------



## VILOGITY (19. Mai 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Weil es ein gutes Addon wäre, wenn:
> 
> diese blödsinnige Zahl nicht wäre
> Verzauberungen berücksichtigt werden
> ...



Jo und das ist auch ein gutes Addon.
Schon lustig, dass es immer noch Leutchen gibt die GimpScore nutzen, anscheinend um sich vorm Bett gehen den GS auszudrucken und unter die Bettdecke legen.
Hmmmm, mal überlegen warum so viele GS Bobs von TOP Gilden die auch 25er bereits HC machen abgelehnt werden und warum Random GS Lowskiller immer noch nicht LK NH down haben auch mit 15% Buff....
Oder warum sehe ich in Dala nicht jeden 2ten mit Kingslayer obwohl sie doch alle in IMBA GS over 9000 Raids in ICC waren ? 
Oh sry, es gab ja noch......Movement, Skill, Klassenverständniss, oder Teamplay bei verschiedenen Bossen, wo es eben nicht reich das der Arcan Mage mit seinem Gesicht auf der Tastatur
gelegen hat und 10,5K Boss DMG gemacht hat, wärend die ADD's den Rest des Raid's umgebügelt haben.
Dann aber laut schreien..."noch 1 wipe und ich geh, hab am meisten DMG gemacht ihr Bobs"

Ja High GS Raids sind immer Lustig und Random mit High GS Spielern die legen LK sowieso innerhalb 2 Std, oder LK fällt vor Ehrfurcht einfach um im Angesicht der gebalten GS
Kraft.


----------



## Deepender (19. Mai 2010)

Mich kotzt es auch derbe an, aber es bringt ja eig nichts im buffed forum zu whinen, lass es mal bei blizzard im forum machen, vllt machen die sich ja mal annähernt den kopf und denken drüber nach was für einen shit sie damit gemacht habe!
GS zeigt nämlich heute nichts mehr vom skill, ausser vllt die hero icc dropps!


----------



## Imba-Noob (19. Mai 2010)

Leider misst Gearscore keine Raiderfahrung, Klassenkenntnis (der eigenen Klasse UND von anderen Klassen), Mitdenken, kein Movement und keine Sozialfaktoren wie Kritikfähigkeit und Geduld und netter Umgangston. 

Zudem sind die MEISTEN Leute, die sich so sehr auf Gearscore und DPS versteift haben, im Regelfall nur Mittelklassespieler - auch wenn sie sich selbst anders sehen. Denn zu Classic- und BC-Zeiten war zwar natürlich ein gewisser Damage und ein gewisses Equipment nicht unerheblich, aber es standen weitere Faktoren wie z. B. SCHADENSVERMEIDUNG im Vordergrund (Stichworte: Aus Bodeneffekten raus, selber Verband anlegen, Resi- und Heiltränke nutzen). Denn man konnte sich nicht immer darauf verlassen, dass die Heiler das schon richten, weil Heilen sehr viel anspruchsvoller war. Zudem hat man noch als Gruppe GEMEINSAM und nicht GEGENEINANDER gespielt (Stichwort: Kaum einer macht mehr Adds weg, weil das Umschwenken die DPS etwas reduzieren könnte oder die Leute darüber überhaupt gar nicht nachdenken). Es ging und geht NICHT darum, als 1. in der DPS-Liste zu sein sondern GEMEINSAM die gesteckten Ziele zu erreichen. DENN DIESER EGOISMUS GEFÄHRDET NUR DIE ZIELE.

Und das Raiden wird mit Cataclysm voraussichtlich auch wieder anspruchsvoller. Ich habe ja immer noch die Hoffnung, dass dann das Gelaber von DPS und GS halbwegs verstummen wird.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Mai 2010)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Oder warum sehe ich in Dala nicht jeden 2ten mit Kingslayer obwohl sie doch alle in IMBA GS over 9000 Raids in ICC waren ?


Vielleicht, weil der Titel gehörig bescheuert klingt. Ich laufe mit nem Städtetitel rum. Jetzt bin ich doch voll der Gimp, oder? Interessante Argumentation.


----------



## Finx (19. Mai 2010)

Bobby schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern auch was tolles erlebt:
> 
> Da suchte jemand noch einen Heiler und einen Tank für Naxx10, Der harte Kern ( mit 8 Leuten) und Der Unbesiegbare ( keiner darf sterben) sollten gemacht werden. Ich wollte mit meinem Druiden mit, der kommt auf knapp 2,8k zm usw, also AK25 und PDK25 hab ich schon als bester Heiler geheilt. Jedenfalls wurde ich nicht mitgenommen, weil mein GS wohl unter 5400 lag - ich meine Leute im ernst mal :
> 
> ...



Die ini kannst du auch mit 2 k gs rein aber die chance zu erhöhen das man nicht bei einem hit umfällt gerade für den tittel würde ich auch gut equipte mitnehmen .Klar movement sollte man haben da bringt dir das alles auch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bei so was würde ich eh gilden leute nehmen wollen als randoms^^


----------



## ChaosX (19. Mai 2010)

Weist du wer diese GimpScore nutzen ??

Genau die leute die eigentlich unter equipt sind die wollen von ihrem equip ablenken.


----------



## RedShirt (19. Mai 2010)

Floyd schrieb:


> Wenn du dir den Arkan-GS oder Frost-Gs anschaust, wirst du sehen, das du deutliche Abzüge bekommst dafür, das du zuviel Hit hast. Für Feuer-Skillung brauchst du mehr Hit, ergo hast du weniger Hit zuviel, und bekommst weniger abgezogen!
> 
> Wer aber nur stupide auf ToolTip-GS schaut brauch sich nicht wundern wenn er solche Typen dabei hat.
> 
> Nochmals: GS ist ein Hilfsmittel. Und Hilfsmittel muss man a) verstehen b) richtig bedienen und c) sich nicht 100% drauf verlassen



Du meinst ehrlich, wenn alle mit GS so umgehen könnten, wie es gedacht war, gäbe es die heutige Diskussion? =)

90% schauen auf Tooltip+wech
was da drinsteht ist klar.

Mein Beispiel übrigens mit > 400 Hit + diesem Trinket seh ich bei Jägern und DKs (single-wield) teilweise durch die Bank.
Anscheinend ist der Abzug noch nicht hoch genug =) weil GS ja nicht sagt: "dieses Item ist völlig überflüssig", sondern nur pauschale Abschläge macht.
Die Rechnerei in dem Tool kenne ich.

Ich schau ja immer gern hin, wenn was rot ist - d.h. VZ o.ä. fehlen.

Meistens bin ich wie ein Vorposter: vorm ersten Pull schau ich durch und mach Wachsamkeit auf den potentiell schlimmsten Aggrogeber (hexer/magier/etc) und justiere nach dem ersten Boss nach.
Oder in ner HC Ini um zu sehen "Sollten wir alle Bosse machen". Bei 1-2 frischen 80ern mach ichs einfach, auch wenn einige fix durchwollen.


----------



## Finx (19. Mai 2010)

Einfach die richtige gilde suchen und finden und keine probs mit gs haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich gehe raiden mit leuten aus der gilde 10/25 er  hc.


----------



## Shendria (19. Mai 2010)

Imba-Noob schrieb:


> Und das Raiden wird mit Cataclysm voraussichtlich auch wieder anspruchsvoller. Ich habe ja immer noch die Hoffnung, dass dann das Gelaber von DPS und GS halbwegs verstummen wird.




Ich glaubs irgendwie noch immer nicht wirklich das es wieder anspruchsvoller wird. Falls ja, dann wird das Blizz-Forum solange mit Heulerei zugespammt bis se alles nerfen, weils zuviele geben wird die entweder erst mit WotLk angefangen zu "raiden" (und für diejenigen wird es eine große Umstellung werden, wenn Raids schon nur so in Richtung BC-Raids gehn würden) bzw. sich schon zu sehr an das brain-afk gewöhnt haben.  Aber kommt Zeit kommt Radischen... 
Jedes Mal wenn ich an die BC-Raids und CC denke, fällt mir der Aufgang zu Kael in TK ein.... was hatten wir da für Spaß als Melee. Sheep draußen, nur 1sec zu langsam und der Boden wurde mal wieder geknutscht... Das hat scho Spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Momentan hab ich als Heiler mehr Zeit in Heros oder so mal ein wenig den Melees zuzusehn, gefühlte 90% würden bei jeder Trash-Gruppe sterben. Aus AoE raus? Ne, der Heiler macht das schon.... Wirbelwind? Egal, der Heiler heilt mich auch da durch.... usw, usw.   Früher hast du sowas nicht mehr wegheilen können zum Teil, und so wie die Heileränderungen klingen wird es in Zukunft auch net mehr so einfach möglich sein solche "Ich bleib am Mob damit ich keine DPS verlier"-Gamer durchzuheilen... Tja, wer den Heiler ärgert läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (19. Mai 2010)

> "Ich bleib am Mob damit ich keine DPS verlier"-Gamer durchzuheilen... Tja, wer den Heiler ärgert läuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es können leider viele DD/Hybrid-klassen auch rezzen :-/ 
Und die sehen das oft weit unkritischer.

Da hilft nur Sitzstreik.


----------



## Shendria (19. Mai 2010)

Und die wenigsten von den DD-Hybriden wissen überhaupt das se nen Rezz haben.... -.-  Ist mir gerade erst in SS passiert das ich vorlauter quatschen im TS beim ersten Boss das zeitliche segnete *schäm*. Dabei waren noch eine Eule, Hexer und ein Vergelter..... Tja, gut das ich als Schami ankhn kann... sonst wären sie an der nächsten Gruppe sicher gestorben da keiner der beiden DDs auf die Idee gekommen wäre zu rezzen.... Geflamed wär dann aber 100% ich worden...


----------



## Topfkopf (20. Mai 2010)

behh schrieb:


> das ist genau das problem. die leute die zu schlecht equipt sind denken, dass man sich nur den gs anschaut, aber das ist blödsinn! die meisten schauen auf den gs und dann auf das equip und entscheiden dann! letzlich ergibt sich aber dasselbe.
> mal davon ab, dass gs deine statistiken schnell und übersichtlich zusammenfasst, was wirklich super ist.
> 
> das du mit deinem char umgehen kannst und was entzauberst, nen mob in einen cc haust o.ä. das setze ich voraus, wenn das gefordert ist.
> sicherlich gibt es auch leute mit ilvl 260+, die vieles nicht gebacken bekommen, aber sein equip sagt mir immerhin er sollte das schon kennen.



Ganz ehrlich, am anfang wo das mit GS anfing hab ich mein lächerlich mickriges PvEset mit PvPkram gepusht, als Hunter. Und von 10 Raids ist es nur einem aufgefallen. Die meisten schauen wirklich nur auf den GS und inviten dann. 



Sôulreaper schrieb:


> ja dann währe ja mal nen antigearscore tool angesagt ????
> 
> wo den gs versteckt.



Coole Idee...am anfang bekämst du dann aber wahrscheinlich 1000 whispers von wegen "Wo ist dein GS!!??!??!!!??!?!????!!!!?!??!??!??!??!!!??!?".


----------



## mettman1 (20. Mai 2010)

Sôulreaper schrieb:


> ja dann währe ja mal nen antigearscore tool angesagt ????
> 
> wo den gs versteckt.



ist wirklich interessant.

kennt sich jemand mit addons aus?

ginge sowas, oder ist es sogar schon irgendwo erhältlich?


----------



## lukluk (20. Mai 2010)

Meines wissens nach schaut sich Gearscore die Sachen an die du gerade am Körper trägst und ermittelt dan deine Punkteanzahl.

Das bedeutet um den Gearscore Unsichtbar zu machen oder dafür zu sorgen das andere ihn nicht sehen gäbe es 2 Möglichkeiten.

Möglichkeit 1:
Man kann irgentwie einstellen, dass andere nicht sehen können welcheitems man an hat also ich mein da jetzt rechtsklick auf das bild des spieler und dan betrachten oder so .
Dies müsste jedoch von Blizz selber gemacht werden und ist daher eher nicht möglich.

Möglichkeit 2:
Da Gearscore auf deinem Rechner mit den anderen Gearscore programmen der anderen spieler komuniziert wäre es machbar das der "Hersteller" von Gearscore es so macht das wenn man selber Gearscore hat man bei seinem Gearscore einstellen kann das andere Spieler den einenen Gearscore nicht sehen können.
Dies wäre jedoch auch nur bedingt tauglich da wenn bei einem spieler dan der GS nicht angezeit wird man dazu gezwungen werden kann ihn zu nennen also nach dem motto sag mir deinen GS oder du kommst nicht mit. Was meiner Meinung nach nicht sehr schön wäre.


----------



## Topfkopf (21. Mai 2010)

lukluk schrieb:


> Meines wissens nach schaut sich Gearscore die Sachen an die du gerade am Körper trägst und ermittelt dan deine Punkteanzahl.
> 
> Das bedeutet um den Gearscore Unsichtbar zu machen oder dafür zu sorgen das andere ihn nicht sehen gäbe es 2 Möglichkeiten.
> 
> ...



Möglichkeit 1 ist blödsinn, dann haben wir am ende nur noch blau equipte im raid, weil keiner die Sachen sehen kann. Dann müssen wir erst wipen, was reppkosten bedeutet (und ich hab keine 461261 trilliarden Gold wie all die anderen hier) und am ende geht der halbe schlachtzug mit 1-2 gekillten bossen was ne versaute ID bedeutet. Nein, danke.

2. Möglichkeit find ich shcon besser, das man seinen gs zeigen kann wem man will. Wenn man in nen Raid will und kriegt nen Whisper "GS?" dann kann man entweder /w XXXXX /show gearscore machen oder nicht. Wenn ich meine das jemand meinen GS nicht sehen braucht weil wir innen anfängerraid gehen wollen, dann sieht er ihn nicht. Wenn er mich dann nicht mitnimmt weiß ich das es nur einer dieser dämlichen rusher war die den schlachtzug in 99% der fälle beim ersten wipe verlassen. Und mit solchen Leuten mag ich nicht spielen.


----------



## Valon (21. Mai 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Ich glaubs irgendwie noch immer nicht wirklich das es wieder anspruchsvoller wird. Falls ja, dann wird das Blizz-Forum solange mit Heulerei zugespammt bis se alles nerfen, weils zuviele geben wird die entweder erst mit WotLk angefangen zu "raiden" (und für diejenigen wird es eine große Umstellung werden, wenn Raids schon nur so in Richtung BC-Raids gehn würden) bzw. sich schon zu sehr an das brain-afk gewöhnt haben. Aber kommt Zeit kommt Radischen...
> Jedes Mal wenn ich an die BC-Raids und CC denke, fällt mir der Aufgang zu Kael in TK ein.... was hatten wir da für Spaß als Melee. Sheep draußen, nur 1sec zu langsam und der Boden wurde mal wieder geknutscht... Das hat scho Spaß gemacht
> 
> 
> ...



Das kann ich bestätigen. Hab letztens ne random gemacht und konnte es nicht fassen... normalerweise sind randoms gut und schnell (worauf es mir nicht ankommt, Hauptsache Spass)...
aber da standen wir bei Loken und denkt ihr einer wäre aus dieser Nova rausgegangen? Ich konnte es zwar wegheilen, war aber überhaupt nicht darauf eingestellt, dass die da drin stehen bleiben... mittlerweile mach ich als Heilbäumchen mit Schaden, weil ich sonst zu wenig zu tun hab... aber das hat mich dann doch überrascht und daher ins Schwitzen gebracht.
Da hab ich mich dann gefragt, ob es die falsche Einstellung von mir ist, wenn ich alle mit HoTs versorgt hab auch Schaden zu machen, um die DDs zu unterstützen... was denkt ihr?


----------



## Shavana (21. Mai 2010)

Valon schrieb:


> aber da standen wir bei Loken und denkt ihr einer wäre aus dieser Nova rausgegangen.



Die meisten machen aber diese Taktik, das alle drin stehen bleiben und den umnuken, weil davon ausgegangen wird, das der heiler im überequip das weggeheilt bekommen sollte. Damals wurde die taktik zwar schon angewandt, aber es wurde teils voher noch gefargt, weil die leute halt noch nicht das equip hatten wie heute...


----------



## Hubautz (21. Mai 2010)

Valon schrieb:


> Da hab ich mich dann gefragt, ob es die falsche Einstellung von mir ist, wenn ich alle mit HoTs versorgt hab auch Schaden zu machen, um die DDs zu unterstützen... was denkt ihr?


Ich denke tatsächlich, dass es grundsätzlich die falsche Einstellung als Heiler ist, mit Schaden machen zu wollen, bzw. überrascht zu sein wenn man heilen muss.


----------



## Valon (21. Mai 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ich denke tatsächlich, dass es grundsätzlich die falsche Einstellung als Heiler ist, mit Schaden machen zu wollen, bzw. überrascht zu sein wenn man heilen muss.



Grundsätzlich sehe ich das auch als die falsche Einstellung an. Ich "will" ja nicht Schaden machen, sondern mache das, weil meine Mana atm eh für beides reicht und ich sonst wenig zu tun hatte. Bei Loken gab es dieses Verhalten vorher nämlich nicht in Randoms und es hat auch niemand danach gefragt... deswegen war ich eben überrascht.
Wenn ich großen Heilaufwand erwarte, will ich auch garnicht Schaden machen, da Schaden ja nicht meine Aufgabe ist... aber da ich bei Loken schon öfter war und sonst die Nova vermieden wurde, war ich doch sehr überrascht, weil ich die Einstellung auch nicht nachvollziehen konnte, Schaden nicht möglichst zu vermeiden, sondern einfach drin stehen zu bleiben.
So ein Verhalten verschärft doch eigentlich diese hier im Beitrag so oft bedachten "Movementkrüppel", daher auch mein Beitrag hinsichtlich GS und was mehr zählen sollte.


----------



## Klirk (21. Mai 2010)

Rein theoretisch hast du recht. Aber dies wird schon seit langer langer Zeit von den meisten rnd Grp so gemacht. 
Und mal ganz ehrlich wer sich über so ein Adon derartig nervt ist einfach ein Nap ^^
Gs ist ein tolles Addon das einem davor bewahrt mit irgendwelchen gimps eine id zu versauen !!!
Durch heros alleine kommt man mitlerweile schon über die 5k Grenze und ab da findet man auch icc 10 grp.  Ist doch alles halb so wild. und wenn einer meint mit nem Gs von ca 4. icc zu müssen hat er einfach keine Ahnung und wird eh nur durchgeschleift.


----------



## Riotofrats (21. Mai 2010)

Wenn GS tatsächlich einen vor Gimps fernhalten würde. Da es die Epix an jeder Ecke gibt jeder Vollpfosten Icc erstes Viertel clearen kann rennt alles in 264iger rum. So enstanden zb Meeleschamis mit ARP einem GS von 6k und trotzdem keine Ahnung was sie tun. 


Viel schlimmer ist das es immernoch kein Addon für Movement gibt. Das wäre wirklich nützlich


----------



## nizor (21. Mai 2010)

währe schön wenn jeder iccc erstes viertel clearen kann.
als neuling hast du keine chance in wow was zu schaffen. habe 2 jahre wow pause hinter mir und daher bin ich zur jetzigen zeit ein wow neuling. ohne clearerfolg nimmt dich noch nichmal einer für ak oder pdk mit egal wieviel gs du hast.
und such dir mal eine gilde die noch pdk und ak raiden...da findest du einfach keine.

naja mittlerweile ist es für neulinge fast unmöglich geworden in wow noch was zu schaffen, da alle nur noch auf gs und erfolge gucken.


----------



## Serephit (21. Mai 2010)

Riotofrats schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer ist das es immernoch kein Addon für Movement gibt. Das wäre wirklich nützlich



Du kannst mit Recount (ich liebe das Add-On) sowas sehen. Wer aus welche Quelle Schaden bekommen hat. Wer welche CC bricht und soweiter. DPS ist da eher nebensächlich.
Wenn du einem DD x-mal sagst er soll aus den Flammen gehen. kannst du das mit Recount überprüfen. Du siehst auch ob einer Adds angreif oder witer auf den Boss schaden mach etc. da geht echt viel.

Dieses Addon ist WIRKLICH gut


----------



## Gorgor (21. Mai 2010)

lol neue pest?
ja verstehe, das addon wurde gegen die spieler entwickelt damit uns das spielerlebnis zur hölle gemacht wird!
"dps ist out" wtf? natürlich will man gs oder dps wissen, man kann ja nich jeden deppen einladen, die meißten flamer können sich einfach nich vorstellen wie gruppen aussähen ohne solche checks
und wenn jemand rumheult er wird nich mehr mit genommen weil sein gs oder seine dps zu low is, dann wird das schon stimmen


----------



## RedShirt (21. Mai 2010)

nizor schrieb:


> ohne clearerfolg nimmt dich noch nichmal einer für ak oder pdk mit egal wieviel gs du hast.
> und such dir mal eine gilde die noch pdk und ak raiden...da findest du einfach keine.
> 
> naja mittlerweile ist es für neulinge fast unmöglich geworden in wow noch was zu schaffen, da alle nur noch auf gs und erfolge gucken.



I beg to differ.

Welcher Server bist Du?


Ich war mit meinem DK 80, Gummel-gear, und hab bisher keinen AK25 gefunden, der mich als DD abgelehnt hat (außer die DKs waren schon voll). Keiner hat mich nach Clearerfolg gefragt (wasn Witz).
PDK ist etwas clearerfolgverseuchter, aber auch da gehts ohne - wenn auch seltener. Schließlich droppt in den ICC 5ern gleichwertiges Gear - für fast alle Aspekte. PDK 25 ist da ne andere Sache, da gibt auch lecker Trinkets - auch ohne Clearerfolg möglich.
"Kennt jeder die Bosse" <- da sollte man ehrlich sein, sonst wirds für 24 andere doof.
Gilde -> kenn ich mind. 1 die noch (für ihre Neueinsteiger+zum üben) PDK10 geht. Das ist in etwas über ner Stunde durch.
Die Mitlaufenden haben dann auch genug Marken für Edelsteine geholt.

Verstärkt, leider, aber man findet auch noch Leute ohne wahnwitzige Anforderungen.
Obsi 10er Weekly hab ich n Gearcheck auch nicht gesehen - wofür auch.
bei 3D ist das was andres, aber das leuchtet ein.

Die Leute mit mind. GS und Erfolgscheck kann man auch getrost ignorieren.

@Gorgor

GS ist nicht alles - schau Dir mal die Darkmoon Card Greatness vom GS an - dann das Hittrinket (iLevel 245) für Triumphmarken.

Du hast schon Hitcap ... aber reizen dich die 100 GS Punkte nicht vom Trinket, auch wenns vollkommener Schwachsinn ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)) 
Wer sowas predigt, sollte das in seinen 4 Wänden allein tun.

Grad solche Differenzierungen fallen bei GS-Geilheit völlig untern Tisch -genauso wie "max dps" bei Tora - wo dann 90% der Ranges am Boss bleiben, und sich wundern, warum man wipt. Und dann werden solche Jungs und Mädels geflamt oder noch besser gekickt. DPS/GS völlig wurst.
Das (!) muß man den Leuten beibringen.


----------



## Avenenera (21. Mai 2010)

Ich sags ja echt ungern aber DPS sagt mehr aus als Gearscore...

Gearscore 5k? Hm.. kann viel heißen.
9k Dps bei dem und dem Boss? Jop damit kann ich was anfangen.


----------



## Shendria (21. Mai 2010)

Valon schrieb:


> aber da standen wir bei Loken und denkt ihr einer wäre aus dieser Nova rausgegangen?




Hmmm, ich kenn den Kampf ehrlich gesagt nicht anders. Okay, wir hatten es ganz am Anfang von WotLk mal probiert, aber schnell gemerkt das es leichter ist einfach im AoE stehn zu bleiben. Klar, damals musste auch mal der Enhancer nen CH raushaun und mithelfen (weil damals hatten wir schon Glück wenn der Tank crit-immun war) aber war dann nie ein Problem. Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt nicht wohin ich laufen müsste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das gleiche gibts ja nochmal im "Alten Königreich" beim Prinzen. "Kugeln, verteilt euch.... " alles tot... "Kugeln, kuscheln...." ja... alle überlebt... Es gibt eben solchen und solchen AoE. Es ist nicht immer das beste aus nem AoE rauszulaufen, aber das muss man natürlich auch erstmal getestet haben.  In PdC z.b. gibts nichts schlimmeres für mich mit meinem Priester, als den Schurken und den Warrie bei den Champions, zumindest wenn mehr als 2 Nahkämpfer in der Gruppe sind....  Mit meinem Schamanen hingegen ist mir das komplett egal, im Gegenteil steh ich da auf reine Meleegruppen.  Aber man sieht da einfach ziemlich oft Gift am Boden und ein Wirbelwind = tötlich für 90% der Melees, weil sie es nicht kapieren das es besser ist ein lebender DD zu sein als ein Toter....


----------



## r4w (21. Mai 2010)

*GearScore roxx0rt!!!!!!!*


----------



## nizor (21. Mai 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> Welcher Server bist Du?
> 
> ...




*Blackmoore*


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Mai 2010)

Gorgor schrieb:


> lol neue pest?
> ja verstehe, das addon wurde gegen die spieler entwickelt damit uns das spielerlebnis zur hölle gemacht wird!
> "dps ist out" wtf? natürlich will man gs oder dps wissen, man kann ja nich jeden deppen einladen, die meißten flamer können sich einfach nich vorstellen wie gruppen aussähen ohne solche checks
> und wenn jemand rumheult er wird nich mehr mit genommen weil sein gs oder seine dps zu low is, dann wird das schon stimmen



Nur ist es mir bisher immer passiert, dass ich mit meinem Twink, der in AK oder PDK oft den schlechtestes GS von 25 Leuten hatte, im Schaden bei den Top 5-7 dabei war. Der GS skaliert scheinbar nicht mit dem Schaden...


----------



## Gerti (21. Mai 2010)

Shavana schrieb:


> Die meisten machen aber diese Taktik, das alle drin stehen bleiben und den umnuken, weil davon ausgegangen wird, das der heiler im überequip das weggeheilt bekommen sollte. Damals wurde die taktik zwar schon angewandt, aber es wurde teils voher noch gefargt, weil die leute halt noch nicht das equip hatten wie heute...



Ab 15k Life hab ich immer die Taktik gemacht, wenn einer weniger hatte, ist der gestorben, also konnte man es nicht machen
Heute rennen die Leute meist mit 22k+ Life rum, also ist es kein Problem mit dem stehenbleiben. Wenn er überhaupt dazu kommt das zu casten.


----------



## Shendria (21. Mai 2010)

Avenenera schrieb:


> Ich sags ja echt ungern aber DPS sagt mehr aus als Gearscore...
> 
> Gearscore 5k? Hm.. kann viel heißen.
> 9k Dps bei dem und dem Boss? Jop damit kann ich was anfangen.




9k Dps kann auch viel heißen.... Kann heißen das derjenige ein "Ich lass mich durch alles durchheilen"-Typ ist, der in ner grüne-leuchtenden Giftsuppe steht, Hero gezündet ist, Trinkets anschmeißt und für 10 sec alles raushaut ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste... Merkste was? DPS sagt genausowenig aus wie GS....


----------



## Avenenera (21. Mai 2010)

Hm.. stimmt auch wieder. Try and error ist wohl noch immer die zuverlässigste Methode. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GenderBender (21. Mai 2010)

Ich versteh nicht was ihr für Probleme mit gs habt. Ich finde es das beste addon um sich einen überblick über die Wertigkeit des gears von anderen zu machen. Das Problem is nur das die meisten zu dämlich sind einfach mal auf skillung und sockel zu schauen. Ich habe vor 2 Monaten schon Leute mit 5,7k gs abgelehnt nur weil der roxxor schurke der Meinung war Ausdauer/hit zu sockeln. Zudem schliese ich pvp gear aus.

Ich glaube wenn die Leute genauso den Focus auf Rota und skillung legen würden, so wie sie es auf gs tun, wäre mit jeder random gruppe lichking down. Mich nervt es einfach mit jedem meiner Twinks im Raid alles im Schaden wegzuholzen. Kann doch nicht sein das andere mit den mains da nicht nachkommen. Also ignoriert gs und lernt mal spielen.


----------



## WR^Velvet (21. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nur ist es mir bisher immer passiert, dass ich mit meinem Twink, der in AK oder PDK oft den schlechtestes GS von 25 Leuten hatte, im Schaden bei den Top 5-7 dabei war. Der GS skaliert scheinbar nicht mit dem Schaden...


Naja, der GS skaliert schon mit dem Schaden, wenn man von ausgeht das er auch das für sich richtige Equip trägt.
Denn das macht GS nicht und es gibt viele die PvP equip tragen um ihren GS zu pushen. So kommts das einer mit mehr GS weniger Schaden macht.
Das man mit dem besseren Equip auch bessere Performance liefern kann sollte klar sein.
GS ist nen guter Anhaltspunkt vor nem richtigen Equipcheck. Aber den kann GS niemals abösen da das addon lediglich den Itemwert zusammenrechnet.
Egal ob nen Krieger Intequip an hat oder nicht. Von der Sockelung mal ganz abgesehen.

Was der Spieler dann wirklich leistet mit seinem Char sieht man eh erst wenns zur Sache geht.
Hab schon Top Leute gesehen die in simplen HCs wegen dummen fehlern gewiped sind und Leute die nach ihrem Equip zu urteilen frisch 80 waren und völlig Problemlos Raids meistern und dabei ihr bestes geben.

Mir sind Leute die ihr bestes geben immer noch lieber als DDs mit 6k GS die nur dumm rum stehen und nix machen.


----------



## Jogl3r (21. Mai 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> 9k Dps kann auch viel heißen.... Kann heißen das derjenige ein "Ich lass mich durch alles durchheilen"-Typ ist, der in ner grüne-leuchtenden Giftsuppe steht, Hero gezündet ist, Trinkets anschmeißt und für 10 sec alles raushaut ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste... Merkste was? DPS sagt genausowenig aus wie GS....




Wenn dir so eine Person im Raid begegnet, lass ihn ruhig Schaden machen bis er down ist und poste anschliessend sofort den Raid Dps. Wage es ja nich ihn zu ressen! ^^

Und sobald der Boss liegt, poste nochmal die Dps, lache ihn aus und ignore. :>


----------



## Gerti (21. Mai 2010)

Jogl3r schrieb:


> Wenn dir so eine Person im Raid begegnet, lass ihn ruhig Schaden machen bis er down ist und poste anschliessend sofort den Raid Dps. Wage es ja nich ihn zu ressen! ^^
> 
> Und sobald der Boss liegt, poste nochmal die Dps, lache ihn aus und ignore. :>



9k DPS gegen zutanken ist dochgarkein Problem o.O
Leztens hats sogar ein recht schlecht equippter Tank geschafft 12k DPS gegenzutanken bei Kora und Aggroreduce hätte ich zur Not auchnoch gehabt. Und irgendwie habs ichs geschafft den Kampf zu überlegen und konnte aus den fammen gehen und Trinkets hat man als Hexer nicht.

Also kann was an der "Für 10sec 9k DPS und dann tot Therorie" etwas nicht stimmen


----------



## Jogl3r (21. Mai 2010)

Naja, im Prinzip wollte ich nur damit sagen, dass Leute die für 10 Sekunden alles raushauen, aber für den Rest des Kampfes nicht mehr machen, auch keine 9k Dps haben, jedenfalls nicht am Ende vom Kampf, da hab ich lieber nur 5-7k Dps dauerhaft ^^


----------



## Shendria (21. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> 9k DPS gegen zutanken ist dochgarkein Problem o.O
> Leztens hats sogar ein recht schlecht equippter Tank geschafft 12k DPS gegenzutanken bei Kora und Aggroreduce hätte ich zur Not auchnoch gehabt. Und irgendwie habs ichs geschafft den Kampf zu überlegen und konnte aus den fammen gehen und Trinkets hat man als Hexer nicht.
> 
> Also kann was an der "Für 10sec 9k DPS und dann tot Therorie" etwas nicht stimmen




es ging ja nicht darum es gegentanken zu müssen... sondern nur was ein DPS-Wert aussagt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Jogl3r :   Hmmm... in dem Fall würd ich mir es Rezzen wirklich sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wer den Heiler und Tank ärgert läuft... und da ich sowieso immer manaeffizient heile lass ich einen Roxxor auch sterben weil es billiger wäre ihn zu rezzen als ihn durchzuheilen... im Endefekt... er läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jogl3r (21. Mai 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> es ging ja nicht darum es gegentanken zu müssen... sondern nur was ein DPS-Wert aussagt....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Perfekt Einstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonalis (21. Mai 2010)

Ich bin erstaunt das die Diskussion um GS echt so lange andauert. Das add on hat zur eine gewissen Zerstörung des Spiels beigetragen weil es bei den meisten spielern zu einem Verlust der Realität und vernunft führt.

Derzeit kann man durch Farmen sich ein komplettes Item-Lv 232 Set erfarmen, ohne einen Raid zu besuchen. Dieser Char ist dann rdy für PDK 10. Jedoch wird aufgrund von GS für solche simple inis mehr verlangt, als das ein User sich erarbeiten kann. Wie soll er den auch mehr erreichen wenn ihn niemand für den Grund-Raid mitnimmt. In PDK10 gibt es ja auch nur 232 Teile.


Wenn ein Spieler schon dann mühe bekundet muss man nicht erläutern wie gering seine Chancen sind nach ICC10 zu kommen. Sie ist nähmlich schwindend Gering.

Ich selber hab mittlerweile auch einen 2. Tankpala auf der andern Fraktion. Mein Main hat Königsmörder, Heros ja sogar PDOK10 50-left und den drachen aus Ulduar. Heisst also, erfahrung ist genug vorhanden. Mein 2. Tankpala hat das jetzt nicht, jedoch ein 232/245er Set mit welchem er jetzt Probiert nach Icc10 Rnd zu kommen. Dies scheittert aber daran, das die Dummen spieler, welche sich jetzt auf das Niveau des *beschränken auf eine Zahl* ~5200 GS verlangen um nach Icc10 mitgenommen zu werden. Daraus resultiert dann das man je nach Server oder Fraktion unter normalen Umständen anfangs zu gar nichts kommt weil die Kompetenz einfach scheisse ist der man gegenübergestellt ist.

Meistens kommt man am Diennstag dann zu einem icc10 raid weil dann jeder noch seinen x.-verwürgten Twink mit Marken zufarmen möchte.

Obwohl ja erfahrung da ist, 20% Buff bald vorhanden ist geht es denoch nicht.


Aber GS alleine ist nicht schuld sondern Blizzard auch mit seiner Causalisierung des Spiel. Durch die Möglichkeit "Alles-für-Alle" kann man heute kaum noch unterscheiden wer wirkich Klasse hat oder nur damit heuchelt. Wenn ich zu Classiczeiten oder BC durch die Hauptstädte lieft, so wusste ich allein vom Aussehen der Charaktere wer was erreicht hat und wer eben nicht. Daraus konnte man deuten ob diese Person fähigkeiten besitzt oder eben nicht. Ohne Skill kein T6, damals (nach dem HP nerf auch ned mehr).

Heute laufe ich durch Dalaran und alles sieht gleich aus. Die Tanks, die DD's und die Heiler, Ich sehe T9 und T10 und kann höchstens an den 3 Farbmodellen erkennen wer was erreicht hat. Aber weil alles gleich aussieht ist es mir nicht möglich zu unterscheiden wer jetzt wirklich gut ist. Und darum verstehe ich auch nicht warum so viele auf GS setzen, es zeigt nur an wer Equip hat, aber da jeder das Equip hat lässt sich doch bald nicht mehr differenzieren. 

Mit dem Beginn von Cata wird wahrhscheinlich, sehr wahrscheinlich jeder sein T10 haben, die einen 251, andere 264 und die guten das 277. Aber der GS Wert an sich pendelt sich dann ein und am schluss ist jeder gleich hoch. Die gehobene Klasse von WOW mit ihrem Equip und die neuzügler mit dem 232er Sachen. Versetzt mich schon fast wieder ins Mittelalter mit dem Wohlstand und dem Bauern.

Bloss nicht noch mehr Leute zum Adel, denn das könnte schlecht für mich selbst sein und deshalb lieber unterdrücken,...,. äh,,. nicht mitnehmen.

Klasse Community, man könnte kotzen.


----------



## Contactman (21. Mai 2010)

Ja ich öffnen nen neue Thread, da in jedem anderen GearScore-Hasser Thread eh gespamt wird.

Also zum Thema:

GearScore is nicht das Problem, Ihr seits. Macht doch einfach ne eigenen Raid auf, da legt ihr die Regeln fest und gut.
Aber darüber jammern, dass einer in "*seinem*" Raid die "*GearScore >5k*" oder das "*Item XY locken*" will, is daneben.
Keiner muss da mit gehen, macht euer eigenes Ding. Aber viele sind einfach zu faul mal ein Raid zu starten und dann wird halt nur
auf denen rumgehackt, die Raids aufmachen und ihr eigenes Ding durch ziehen.

Stellt euch einfach folgende Frage:            Seit ihr MACHER?

... und dat zählt in allen Bereichen nicht nur WoW.

PS: Mache oft Twink-Raids auf Nathrezim für ICC10 ab GearScore 4,8k   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shendria (21. Mai 2010)

Jogl3r schrieb:


> Perfekt Einstellung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich finds eher traurig das es selbst bei mir soweit gekommen ist.... Ich war nie eine Spielerin die jemanden sterben lassen hat oder sonstiges. Im Gegenteil hab ich immer darauf geachtet so viel wie möglich zu unternehmen damit der "Erfolg" der Gruppe gegeben ist. Naja, durch den Ego-Tripp von sovielen Spielern, das dauernde Flamen, stumpft man irgendwann einfach zu sehr ab und da wird einem so vieles gleichgültig leider.....   Es war für mich früher ganz normal z.b. als Enhancer bei Najentus mal nen CH durch die Melees zu jagen, oder auch noch Anfangs Naxx bei unseren ersten Loatheb-Tries mal nen CH zu setzen... heute kannst dir das ja gar net mehr leisten... Klar, es ist auch nicht mehr notwendig weil Heiler eh schon kaum noch wissen was sie mit ihrem Mana anfangen sollen. Genauso wie es heutzutage wohl alles andere als selbstverständlich ist das auch einmal ein DD rezzt.... Obwohl ich mir da meistens nicht sicher bin ob die einfach nur nicht wissen das sie das könnten... 
Das ist aber die WotLk-Einstellung die sich einfach bei sovielen schon irre festgefahren hat. Ich kann nur froh sein, das ich noch Leute von früher habe mit denen ich was unternehmen kann, sonst hätt ich WoW schon längst komplett beendet.


----------



## Stevesteel (21. Mai 2010)

genau, hier wird sicher nicht gespamt werden -_-
Gleich mal reported, denn solch eine Threaderöffnung hätte auch als Spam in einem der letzten Thread stehen können! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (21. Mai 2010)

So ich als Raidleiter sehe das thema GS trodzdem einfach so wies iss als penisverlängerung ist für mich nunmal so und wir kommen auch so weit das wir net auf gs achten müssen. in der gilde in der ich mich befinde haben wir auch leute die ulduar noch equippt sind bissel aus dem pdk ... kack und wir hauen icc ohne probs um und GS liegt bei vielen unter 4,5k WAYNE es macht eben doch der skill aus und nicht nur das gear(GS). Wer seine klasse gut spielen kann reicht mir vollkommen aus wenn der jenige nen GS von 4,5k oder vlt sogar nur 4k hat solange er weiss was er tut voll in ogrdnung


----------



## Tikume (21. Mai 2010)

Ich finde es eher lustig, dass Wow Spieler heulen das Spiel wäre zu einfach aber gleichzeitig Neulingen (zuwenig Erfahrung, zu geringer Gearscore) keine Chance geben wollen.
Das Problem ist in der Tat nicht Gear Score sondern eher eine assoziale Grundhaltung bei doch recht vielen Leuten.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (21. Mai 2010)

Kalkulation für die Änderung der "GearScore-Hasser"...
Es wird berechnet .....
Dieser Thread bewirkte 0%.

Wollen sie nun einen Keks oder Käse?


----------



## Shaila (21. Mai 2010)

Ein neuer Thread ist nicht nötig. Das ist eine stink normale Antwort und keinen eigenen Thread wert.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (21. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher lustig, dass Wow Spieler heulen das Spiel wäre zu einfach aber gleichzeitig Neulingen (zuwenig Erfahrung, zu geringer Gearscore) keine Chance geben wollen.
> Das Problem ist in der Tat nicht Gear Score sondern eher eine assoziale Grundhaltung bei doch recht vielen Leuten.


DANKE genauso sehe ich das auch!!!


----------



## bny' (21. Mai 2010)

Die Leute, die sich beschweren sind denke ich nicht die passenden Leute um ein Raid zu leiten.

Hier trifft sich das Problem, dass sie für gutes Gear die aktuellen Raids besuchen müssten, in die sie aber nicht reinkommen weil Gear zu schlecht.
Und ohne Erfahrung kannst du nur schlecht ICC leiten. 

So zumindest meine Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (21. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher lustig, dass Wow Spieler heulen das Spiel wäre zu einfach aber gleichzeitig Neulingen (zuwenig Erfahrung, zu geringer Gearscore) keine Chance geben wollen.
> Das Problem ist in der Tat nicht Gear Score sondern eher eine assoziale Grundhaltung bei doch recht vielen Leuten.



Die nächste Frage ist, woher dieses Verhalten kommt. An dieser Stelle denken die Leute nicht weiter und beschränken sich auf Gearscore.


----------



## Yakashi (21. Mai 2010)

Contactman schrieb:


> PS: Mache oft Twink-Raids auf Nathrezim für ICC10 ab GearScore 4,8k
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Immer diese Prollos die mit ihren gs angeben *pfeiff*


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (21. Mai 2010)

Seit ICC draußen ist höre ich garnicht mehr dieses Geweine das es zu einfach wäre.
Viele Gruppen wären ohne den Buff vielleicht bei Fauldarm hängen geblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Rat an sich find ich schon sehr schwierig mit dem Buff.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (21. Mai 2010)

mach dir mal gedanken zu deinem ach so tollen addon GS.

Wenn ich als Shamy mein VS Quer durcheinander werfe um an einen möglichst hohen GS zu kommen aber wenn man genau auf seine Werte achtet wird man nicht mitgenommen?

Ist oft so und schon getestet.
Da wurd ich als Hunter mit 2 Hit trinkets und stärke ring mitgenommen aber wenn ich dat normale gear anziehe war der GS zu schlecht.
Zumal sagt GS nix drüber aus wie die leute spielen.

Aber verlasst ihr euch mal weiter auf eure 5k zahlen xD


----------



## Gerti (21. Mai 2010)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Derzeit kann man durch Farmen sich ein komplettes Item-Lv 232 Set erfarmen, ohne einen Raid zu besuchen. Dieser Char ist dann rdy für PDK 10. Jedoch wird aufgrund von GS für solche simple inis mehr verlangt, als das ein User sich erarbeiten kann. Wie soll er den auch mehr erreichen wenn ihn niemand für den Grund-Raid mitnimmt. In PDK10 gibt es ja auch nur 232 Teile.



219-226 ist sogar schon ausreichend, weil Ulduar die Vorgägngerinstanz war, mit Itemlevel 232 hast in PDK10er garnichts mehr zu suchen, wenn dann Pdok10er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@"DPS Wert"
Jeder vernümpftige DD, weiß wie viel DMG er bei welchem Boss in etwa macht und nimmt daraus den Mittelwert bzw nennt eine xxx bis xxx Angabe. Im Idealfall wispert man noch zu seiner DPS Angabe ein "Ist jedoch Setup und Encounterabhängig"
So hat man doch einen perfekten Überblick über den DD, und weiß wie viel dmg zu erwarten ist. Naja zumindest mache ich das immer und ich halte meine "DPS Versprechen" ohne große Movementfehler und sterben weil ich ne Voidzone Ignoriert habe.

Das einzige Problem ist denke ich, dass die meisten nicht ehrlich sind bzw nur irgendeinen DPS wert hinklatschen, wie "inv Hexer 10k dps".
Also ist nicht der DPS Wert an sich nicht aussage kräftig, er wird von den Spieler unbrauchbar gemacht. Genau wie mit GS, würde jeder das maximale aus seinem Char rausholen könnte man GS schon eher als Richtwert nehmen, als wie man es jetzt tut. Dann könnte man auch Leute mit "GS 4,7k" (oder wie viel man auch immer brauch) für ICC25er mitnehmen.


----------



## Independent (21. Mai 2010)

Tikume hat eindeutig recht.

Meine Meinung zu dem Thema: Schickt mir Fußbilder per PM!


----------



## Contactman (21. Mai 2010)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Zumal sagt GS nix drüber aus wie die leute spielen.



Jo stimmt, aber auch kein anderer Wert.


----------



## szene333 (21. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher lustig, dass Wow Spieler heulen das Spiel wäre zu einfach aber gleichzeitig Neulingen (zuwenig Erfahrung, zu geringer Gearscore) keine Chance geben wollen.
> Das Problem ist in der Tat nicht Gear Score sondern eher eine assoziale Grundhaltung bei doch recht vielen Leuten.



Und das ist noch feundlich ausgedrückt


----------



## Tikume (21. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Die nächste Frage ist, woher dieses Verhalten kommt. An dieser Stelle denken die Leute nicht weiter und beschränken sich auf Gearscore.


Ohne Gearscore wurde eben Dps abgefragt oder in BC die +Heilung + Zauberschaden. Das ist in der Tat das gleiche Verhalten.

Was ich halt nicht begreife ist, wenn z.B. jemand bei Ak sagt "Ich bin das erste mal hier" wirklich der halbe 25er Raid wortlos oder unter ge"lol"e den Raid verlässt (und der der das sagte war nicht Leiter).
In anderen Spielen würden die Leute sagen: "Hey kein Problem, das schaffen wir."

Es scheint primär ein Problem von Random Raids in Wow zu sein, hiervon sollte man sich wohl wirklich fern halten.


----------



## WodkaE (21. Mai 2010)

Tikume, du sprichst mir aus der Seele!
Das Niveau ist doch ziemlich gesunken im allgemeinen Umgangston und sozialen Verhalten!
Schade nur das bislang keine Besserung in Sicht ist.
Über Gearscore kann man im groben nur schreiben, das es eindeutiger Müll ist!


MFG


----------



## Shaila (21. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ohne Gearscore wurde eben Dps abgefragt oder in BC die +Heilung + Zauberschaden. Das ist in der Tat das gleiche Verhalten.
> 
> Was ich halt nicht begreife ist, wenn z.B. jemand bei Ak sagt "Ich bin das erste mal hier" wirklich der halbe 25er Raid wortlos oder unter ge"lol"e den Raid verlässt (und der der das sagte war nicht Leiter).
> In anderen Spielen würden die Leute sagen: "Hey kein Problem, das schaffen wir."
> ...



Nein, für mich ist das nicht das Selbe. In Classic und BC gab es einen gravierenden Unterschied zu WOTLK: Die Ausrüstung. Man konnte sofort sehen, was einer drauf hatte am Gear. Und in geschätzten 90% der Fälle waren Spieler mit gutem Gear auch gut. Das gibt es in WOTLK nicht mehr, weil es so extrem weniger zeitaufwendig wurde und es so eine gewaltige Flut an Versionen, Itemlevels und Allgemein eine Flut an Epics gab. Die Folge war einfach, dass Ausrüstung keinen wert mehr hat. Dann waren sie auch noch oft einheitlich gestaltet, das verstärkt diesen Entwertungseffekt.

Was hat der WoW Spieler also gemacht um die Grundsätze des MMO's zu wahren ? Richtig, er hat sich Ausweichmöglichkeiten gesucht um das festzustellen, was in BC und Classic sofort zu erkennen war. Da dies nun aber total offensichtlich ist und man diesen "Gearcheck" damals schon automatisch im Stillen verzogen hat, schreien nun viele auf. Das ist die ganze Geschichte. Es gab keine Möglichkeiten mehr, sich von anderen abzuheben vom Gear her. Also wurde kurzerhand eine Möglichkeit durch die Spieler geschaffen. Die einzig logische Schlussfolgerung.

Das System hat das ganze überhaupt erst bewirkt. Hätte sich das System nicht geändert, wäre gearscore nie da, oder es wäre nie so "berühmt" geworden. Demnach ist es vollkommener Schwachsinn Gearscore oder die Leute die es benutzen zu kritisieren. Was man kritisieren sollte ist der Item Dschungel und die Entwertung des Epics aus denen Gearscore überhaupt erst empor gestiegen ist. Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit: "Ich spiele nicht wegen Gear" Geschichten. Das Grundprinzip eines MMO's ist es seinen Charakter stärker zu machen und bessere als andere zu werden. Sich über möglichst viele andere hinwegzusetzen. Nun geschieht es durch Gearscore.


----------



## walking_deadman (21. Mai 2010)

Ich stimme Leonalis komplett zu, naja fast : 



> Aber GS alleine ist nicht schuld sondern Blizzard auch mit seiner Causalisierung des Spiel. Durch die Möglichkeit "Alles-für-Alle" kann man heute kaum noch unterscheiden wer wirkich Klasse hat oder nur damit heuchelt. Wenn ich zu Classiczeiten oder BC durch die Hauptstädte lieft, so wusste ich allein vom Aussehen der Charaktere wer was erreicht hat und wer eben nich


*

*Sowas oder sowas in der Art liest man öfter; Epics für alle, blablabla,, berechtigt irgendwelche Spinner, Gs, Recount und Clear-AVs zu missbrauchen.

Meiner Meinung nach siehts allerdings so aus: 
Gerade weil irgendwelche Spinner sich anmassen, anhand von eigenhändig, willkürlich festgelegten Vorraussetzungen (die meistens jeder Grundlage und Vernunft entbehren) andere Leute (meist falsch) zu beurteilen, ist es doch für Blizz nötig, die Epics anderweitig unters Volk zu bringen. Blizz ist ne Firma und will Geld verdienen, ergo muss sie die Spieler bei Laune halten, und zwar ALLE. 
Also muss Blizz irgendwie dafür sorgen, dass die Neuanfänger, die, die nicht so of spielen können und die (wie ich dieses Wort hasse) Casuals bei Laune gehalten werden und einigermassen auf aktuellem (Equip-)Stand bleiben -> Epics für Marken, um Leuten den Raideinstieg zu erleichtern.
Im Grunde sind also die Spinner, die utopische Gearanforderungen stellen, selbst an der Epics-Misere schuld.

Das geht ja noch weiter und beschränkt sich ned auf GS: 
Genau das gleiche is es mit Clear-AV's, Wenn ich mit meinem Char ned in nen Raid komme, weil Equip/AV fehlt, dann komm ich auch ned an besseres Euip/an AV'S, dass ich wiederum brauche, um ..... Ich sag nur Teufelskreis

Im Großen und Ganzen kann ich eig. nur sagen, dass diese ganzen Möchtegern-Elitisten mit ihren GS-Wahnsinn maßgeblich daran beteiligt sind, dass die Community gespalten wird. Aber dann rumjammern, wenn Blizzard versucht, den Sch**ß, de von eben jenen angerichtet wird, irgendwie zu kitten versucht. 

Denkt einfach dran, selbst einer mit nem GS von 6k + hat mal als Noob angefangen - wo wärt ihr heute, wenns euch genauso ergangen wär, wie denen, die ihr heute aufgrund ihres Equips belächelt ?


----------



## Gerti (21. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher lustig, dass Wow Spieler heulen das Spiel wäre zu einfach aber gleichzeitig Neulingen (zuwenig Erfahrung, zu geringer Gearscore) keine Chance geben wollen.
> Das Problem ist in der Tat nicht Gear Score sondern eher eine assoziale Grundhaltung bei doch recht vielen Leuten.



exakt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YakupYalcincaya (21. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher lustig, dass Wow Spieler heulen das Spiel wäre zu einfach aber gleichzeitig Neulingen (zuwenig Erfahrung, zu geringer Gearscore) keine Chance geben wollen.
> Das Problem ist in der Tat nicht Gear Score sondern eher eine assoziale Grundhaltung bei doch recht vielen Leuten.



Stimme ich dir vollkommen zu


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (21. Mai 2010)

Hab ich gemacht. Meinen eigenen Raid auf die Beine gestellt. Kläglich gescheitert, weil alle Leute die Stammgruppe verlassen haben, weil sie KEIN BISSCHEN Durchhaltevermögen haben.

Nie wieder. Ich werde nie wieder was Eigenes auf die Beine stellen. Ich kann darauf verzichten, mir den Arsch für die Stammgruppe aufzureißen und dann so mit Füßen getreten zu werden.


----------



## razor528 (21. Mai 2010)

so schonmal falsch das problem ist nicht gearscore da haste recht es ist nur das problem wenn spieler nur auf eine zahl begrenzt werden ich habe nen gs von 5,7k und ziehe locker die leute ab die 6k haben einfach weil ich meinen char spielen kann und wenn ich dan n nicht mhitgenommen werde weil ich zu wenig gearscore haben FAIL! wayne auf gearscore man hatte es in bc nicht und alles lief super.. man hatte es in classic nicht und alles lief super nur weil irrgendwer mal gearscore benutzt hat, hat es jeder... ich hatte das addon schon lange bevor die mit dem ganzen scheiß angefangen haben.....
in dem sinne gl & hf


----------



## Vaiara (21. Mai 2010)

ich selber bin zwar noch nicht im high-end-content angekommen und von raids noch sehr weit entfernt, aber hab auch schon meine begegnungen mit gs machen dürfen..
mein pala wurd mal belächelt wegen nem geringen gs, hab im recount aber als dd ganz oben gestanden (5er random ini, non-hero).. 
von daher find ichs mist, dass ich immer wieder im handels-channel lese "teilnahme nur ab gs von xy".. so wird doch den frischen 80ern kaum ermöglicht, irgendwohin mitgenommen zu werden, wenn man nicht grad jemanden inner gilde hat oder so..


----------



## Cazor (21. Mai 2010)

Ich gucke immer noch nach gemachtem/r Schaden/Heilung, Movement, Klassenverständnis. Is das schlimm?


----------



## RedShirt (21. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das gibt es in WOTLK nicht mehr, weil es so extrem weniger zeitaufwendig wurde und es so eine gewaltige Flut an Versionen, Itemlevels und Allgemein eine Flut an Epics gab. Die Folge war einfach, dass Ausrüstung keinen wert mehr hat. Dann waren sie auch noch oft einheitlich gestaltet, das verstärkt diesen Entwertungseffekt.



Also kann man an der Ausrüstung - nach Deinen Worten - nicht (mehr?) den Skill festmachen.


Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Was hat der WoW Spieler also gemacht um die Grundsätze des MMO's zu wahren ? Richtig, er hat sich Ausweichmöglichkeiten gesucht um das festzustellen, was in BC und Classic sofort zu erkennen war. Da dies nun aber total offensichtlich ist und man diesen "Gearcheck" damals schon automatisch im Stillen verzogen hat, schreien nun viele auf. Das ist die ganze Geschichte. Es gab keine Möglichkeiten mehr, sich von anderen abzuheben vom Gear her. Also wurde kurzerhand eine Möglichkeit durch die Spieler geschaffen. Die einzig logische Schlussfolgerung.



D.h. der Gearscore als Ausweichmöglichkeit geboren, weil die Items nicht mehr unterscheidbar sind.

Erm, dir ist klar, daß Gearscore nur die Items wertet? Also, da fließt kein Skill ein - keine Erfolg (die müsstest extra nachschauen, also genau Deinen stillen Gearcheck machen).
Das heißt, es passiert effektiv genau dasselbe - von Ausweichmöglichkeit nicht die Spur.

Da beißt sich grad die Katze bei der Argumentation in den Schwanz.

Das ist nämlich nicht logisch. Gearscore wäre früher oder später gekommen - dank Itemleveln, die jetzt auch bei den Items stehen (waren vor nicht allzulange Zeit nicht da) ... und das misst Gearscore.

Der Erfolg ist deswegen da, weil man nicht mehr "per Hand" durchschauen will, sondern einfach eine eindimensionale Zahl hinklatscht, und fertig.
Vermeintlicher EQ-Check in 5 Sekunden.

*das* ist de Pudels Kern, der Herr.

Der Mensch ist faul - und wählt oft die einfachsten Wege.


----------



## TheRave (21. Mai 2010)

Das einziege was bei wow wichtig ist skill, movment und klassenbeherschung der rest ist unwichtig. Weil was bringt ein dd mit einem gs von 5,5k wenn er nicht mal 2k dps macht oder ein dd der 10k dps macht wenn er 10sec nach kampfbeginn stirbt.

Deshalb leute lernt zu spielen und euch zu bewegen. 

Und der GS ist nur einen neue Art vom Schwanzvergleich


----------



## Schanni (21. Mai 2010)

Jo ich auch mal :-)
Also GS und Raid und meine Erfahrungen.
Um an gute Ausrüstung zu kommen muss man schon mal so eine Raidini von innen gesehen haben.
Viel Raid hoher GS iss klar. Wenig Raid kleiner GS! Kleiner GS = Du kommst hier net rein!!!
Gut also draussen Farmen: Frostmarken, Mats etc und alles kaufen was geht. Ah!! GS steigt! Liegt bei mir jetzt so bei etwa 5.3 (sagen sie mir hab das addon nicht).
Positiver Begleiteffekt da ich viel Spiele lern ich viel über meine Klasse kenen. Ganz wage vermutung ich kenn meine Klasse.
So GS stimmt und Random gefragt ob man mit darf. Dabei ehrliche Aussage: "War da aber noch nie gewesen!" von mir.
Resultat: Du kommst hier nit rein.
Und jetzt stell mir noch einmal ernsthaft die Frage was ich über GS und seine Freunde halte ;-)


----------



## razor528 (21. Mai 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Ich gucke immer noch nach gemachtem/r Schaden/Heilung, Movement, Klassenverständnis. Is das schlimm?



/sign

solche leute brauch man daumen hoch


----------



## XRayFanatic (21. Mai 2010)

Wayne interessierts ???


----------



## Avek (21. Mai 2010)

Ich sag nur mal was zum reservieren von items.

Diese leute können es nicht ertragen das ihnen was weggerollt wird...arm


----------



## Shaila (21. Mai 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Also kann man an der Ausrüstung - nach Deinen Worten - nicht (mehr?) den Skill festmachen.
> 
> 
> D.h. der Gearscore als Ausweichmöglichkeit geboren, weil die Items nicht mehr unterscheidbar sind.
> ...




Es ist so, dass es in WOTLK tausende Versionen in den verschiedensten instanzen gab. Das hatten nochmal tausende von Epics zu Folge und dann nochmal tausende von T - Sets. Der totale Item Dschungel. Und ich persönlich und auch viele andere aus meinem Umfeld blicken in der Tat nicht mehr durch, bei den vielen Zeugs und dann noch tausende Marken, 4 Modes für eine Instanz und der ganze Käse. Damals gab es eine Version für eine Instanz. Wenn jemand mit einem Item aus dieser Intanz rumlief wusste man: "Jo, der ist bestimmt gut!"

Heute ist das nicht mehr möglich, da man die Übersicht verloren hat. Es gibt kein bestimmtes Set mehr oder eine bestimmte Itemzusammenstellung die optimal ist. Es gibt jetzt nurnoch den Itemwert um aus diesem Dschungel einen brauchbaren Richtwert zu erschaffen. Man versucht also, wieder auf den ersten Blick zu erkennen, wer gut ist. Damals war es die Ausrüstung, heute ist es eine Zahl. Nur das es heute den Unterschied gibt, dass es die Ausrüstung an jeder Ecke gibt und diese Gearscorezahl daher meiner Meinung nach wenig aussagt.

Blizzard hat Mindestvorraussetzungen für die Instanzen geschaffen, man müsste sich im Prinzip nur an diese halten, mehr nicht. Nur macht das keiner, weil es alle schön einfach haben wollen und mit überdurchschnittlich gutem gear durch die Instanzen wollen.


----------



## Serpentiel (21. Mai 2010)

Kommt mir so bekannt vor. Bei uns hab ich gestern gelesen: Suchen Leute ICC 10, min 5K Gear und Erfahrung ansonsten 5,5K GS
Ich komm leider grad mal auf 4,7K und viel mehr hol ich aus den normalen Innis langsam auch nimmer raus, deshalb hab ich mich damit abgefunden manche Innis eben doch nie von innen zu sehen ^^

P.S. Mein erster Main steht immernoch im T1 auf lvl 60 in der Botanik und wird auch so bleiben. Manche Dinge gibts heut nämlich einfach nicht mehr ^^


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (21. Mai 2010)

TheRave schrieb:


> Das einziege was bei wow wichtig ist skill, movment und klassenbeherschung der rest ist unwichtig. Weil was bringt ein dd mit einem gs von 5,5k wenn er nicht mal 2k dps macht oder ein dd der 10k dps macht wenn er 10sec nach kampfbeginn stirbt.
> 
> Deshalb leute lernt zu spielen und euch zu bewegen.
> 
> Und der GS ist nur einen neue Art vom Schwanzvergleich



Ja sag mir das ein DD mit Grün/Blau 10k DPS fährt weil er total Ahnung hat von seiner Klasse...
Man sollte nicht vergessen das Gear auch Skill einschränkt.


----------



## Kryos (21. Mai 2010)

Elitist Group/Armory ist jetzt in und ist deutlich besser als GS. Gibt es auch als Webseite und als in-game Addon:
http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/elitistgroup.aspx
http://elitistarmory.com/EU/Lothar/Owl


----------



## TheRave (21. Mai 2010)

das kann ja sein aber leider erlebe ich es viel zu oft das wer mit einem gs von 5,7k nur 3k dps fährt darum verstehe ich auch nicht wieso die leute danach gehen gs ist was fürn arsch 

dafür ist es aber zu schaffen wenn man gerade frisch 80 ist und ahnung von seiner klasse hat schon 3k - 4k dps zu machen was vllt ein gs von 4 sein könnte und damit schaft man es sogar die ersten 3 boss in icc anzugehen

Kyros die seite sagt meiner meinung genau soviel aus wie gs und zwar nichts


----------



## RedShirt (21. Mai 2010)

Es kann immer z.B. der Bruder des Accountinhabers spielen (ja, steht anders in den AGB, aber so ist die Realität.) - und der spielt nur ab+an, kennt sich nicht aus.

Unterscheidungsmöglichkeiten? Keine ... 

Aber viele wollen selbst das - und kriegens nicht.

Gearcheck, ob sinnvoll VZ+gesockelt sagt meist mehr als jeder GS.

Ab dann - naja, beten+hoffen.
Am besten bei jedem Rnd-Raid ein Stammpublikum wieder einladen, wo man weiß, daß die auch was können.
So bilden sich Stammgruppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanked (21. Mai 2010)

versetzt euch doch mal in nen "Dala-Mitte-Equipchecker" 
vor dem stehen 2 leute einer mit 5k GS und einer sagen wir mal mit 4,5
er kennt beide nicht,und hat auch keinen blassen davon wozu sie taugen
und sei mal ehrlich ....wen würdet ihr von den beiden mitnehmen ?


----------



## RedShirt (21. Mai 2010)

Den richtig verzauberten / gesockelten.


----------



## Tanked (21. Mai 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Den richtig verzauberten / gesockelten.



da bist du aber einer der wenigen ,der da noch drauf achtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber..../sign


----------



## Shendria (21. Mai 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Ja sag mir das ein DD mit Grün/Blau 10k DPS fährt weil er total Ahnung hat von seiner Klasse...
> Man sollte nicht vergessen das Gear auch Skill einschränkt.




Das ist allein das Problem das daraus entstanden ist, das man alles random machen kann... Ich wurde zu BC Zeiten mal von nem Kolleg bei einem ihrer TK-Raids als Random mitgenommen obwohl mein Equip weit unter den Anforderungen lag. Wer z.b. den Kampf bei Solarian noch kennt weiß da man da auch ein wenig, zumindest, an Movement brauch damit man net den Raid wegbombt... Ich kleine, damals noch, Noob-Magierin also fröhlich munter im Kampfgeschehen mitgemisch und wenn ich zur Bombe wurde aus dem Raid raus. Es hat keinen gestört das ich damals glaub 3 BR verbraten habe, da se mich beim hochgehn net mehr wirklich hochheilen konnten, im Gegenteil bekam ich das Lob das eben nicht den Raid weggebombt hab => das mich mehrere Leute vom Raid angewhispert haben das ich doch in die Gilde kommen sollte.... Equip konnte man damals nämlich noch nachfarmen in nem Raid... heute ist das nicht mehr möglich da ich die Leute mit denen ich in nem Raid bin ja schätzungweise zum Großteil nicht mehr sehen werde....


----------



## Kyanora (21. Mai 2010)

Gear Score ist absoluter Blödsinn.

Mit der DPS konnte man wenigstens noch sagen ein DD kann was.

GS drückt nichts aus.


----------



## Stevesteel (21. Mai 2010)

Tanked schrieb:


> versetzt euch doch mal in nen "Dala-Mitte-Equipchecker"
> vor dem stehen 2 leute einer mit 5k GS und einer sagen wir mal mit 4,5
> er kennt beide nicht,und hat auch keinen blassen davon wozu sie taugen
> und sei mal ehrlich ....wen würdet ihr von den beiden mitnehmen ?



Genau das hätte auf der ersten Seite stehen sollen, dann wäre dieser Thread wohl um einige Flames kleiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evalux (21. Mai 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Genau das hätte auf der ersten Seite stehen sollen, dann wäre dieser Thread wohl um einige Flames kleiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Träum weiter.

WoW lebt von Flames. Und Sachen wie GS heizen die Luft noch mal auf.

Wenn man in WoW eine neue Möglichkeit schafft, Arroganz zu zeigen, wird diese natürlich auch genutzt. Ich wart ja nur noch auf den Stil-Score undf dem Gejammere, wenn man "mit dieser Fresse nicht mitgenommen wird".

Entweder man lebt damit, oder man kapiert irgendwann erleichtert, dass der Rest der Welt gottseidank nicht wie WoW ist.


----------



## Wiborgsson (11. Juni 2010)

Aaaaalso...

Vom Prinzip her ist gearscore eig. nicht schlecht...
Es gibt einem eine Übersicht wie hoch der Equipstatus des Charakters ist,
ABER wie schon oft erwähnt, es ist nicht zwangsläufig ein anzeichen für Spielqualität!

zum Thema "Gearcheck - Dala - Mitte":

http://wow.curse.com...pect-equip.aspx

dieses Addon gibt einen schnellen überblick welches equip ein Spieler trägt, bzw. wieviele Teile aus welchem Raid o. welcher Ini...
Wenn ich einen Raid eröffne und nen GC mach, ist das immer gut >.<
Wenn z.B. einer 10 Equip- Teile aus Icc 10 hat, weis ich der muss schon n paar mal dort gewesen sein und dürfte sich ein wenig auskennen ^^

Dennoch muss ich sagen, dass mittlerweile viel zu viele Leute der Meinung sind das ein hoher GS = hohe Spielerqualität bedeutet --> FAIL!
Alleine die durch Daily Hero erhaltenen "Frostmarken" reichen um dein Equip früher oder später auf ca. 5,8k zu bringen....
deshalb nutze ich "InspectEquip"

Oder wenn mal mehr Zeit ist:

http://wow-heroes.com/

Dort sieht man:
1.: Für welche Raids ist der charakter geeignet
2.: Raid- Statstiken --> Also wie oft wurde welcher Boss in welchem Raid gelegt von dem Charakter
3.: Raid- Erfolge --> Welche erfolge aus welchen Raids hat dieser Charakter geholt
4.: Equip --> Welches Equip trägt er, wie ist es Verzaubert, wie ist es gesockelt --> plus Verbesserungsvorschläge für sockel und VZ
5.: Stats --> Die Stautswerte des Charakters --> Str, Agi, Hit, etc.

Es gibt durchaus schnelle möglichkeiten OHNE Gearscore zu sehen wer was taugt und wer nicht...

PS: Nebenbei bemerkt... der höchste GS den ich je gesehen hab ist auf dem Server: Norgannon -> Ein Retri Pala -> 6726!


----------



## c0bRa (11. Juni 2010)

WOAH!!!

Der SCHEISS THREAD war nu fast nen Monat in der Versenkung verschwunden, nu holst du die Scheiße wieder hoch, weil du ein neues EPEEN Tool gefunden hast?

*/golfclap*

Nutz *Elitist Group*... Wurde hier auch auf 40 Seiten angepriesen... Oder ein anderes Addon, oder garkeins, aber freu dich halt im Stillen, dass du eins gefunden hast, was besser ist...

Ansonsten poste das im Addon-Forum...



Wiborgsson schrieb:


> Vom Prinzip her ist gearscore eig. nicht schlecht...


Nein, es ist nicht nicht schlecht... Es ist mehr als flüssig, *überflüssig*... Aber les, die ersten 58 Seiten, dann weißt du Bescheid...

Das ist ja schon wie im Heise-Forum wie mit den Apple-Jüngern...


----------



## Foldred (15. Juni 2010)

Chathpt schrieb:


> ich find gearscore toll...
> 
> da hat man weniger probleme mit casuals und lowies....
> geskillte leute bekommen gutes equip, gutes equip=gearscore... jeder der mir erzählt gs wäre schlecht der hat garkeine ahnung....
> ...



bester sarkasmus ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das war doch sarkasmus, oder?


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (15. Juni 2010)

Foldred schrieb:


> bester sarkasmus ever
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hoffentlich...^^




btw, wer hat den alten thread wieder ausgegraben?


----------



## Sq_uirrel (15. Juni 2010)

Sarkasmus wäre es wenn es kurz und knackig formuliert wäre...

Es ist eher Ironie...


----------



## Nyrael (15. Juni 2010)

Sarkasmus hat einfach gar nichts mit der länge des Textes zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## j-gordon-s (15. Juni 2010)

Sq_uirrel schrieb:


> Sarkasmus wäre es wenn es kurz und knackig formuliert wäre...
> 
> Es ist eher Ironie...



*Sarkasmus und Ironie*
 Zwar wird umgangssprachlich Sarkasmus oft als Form der Ironie betrachtet[sup][4][/sup] und/oder Ironie als eine nette Variante und Sarkasmus demgegenüber als dem Angriff dienend aufgefasst, teilweise gar als Spott und Angriff streng von Ironie abgegrenzt.[sup][5][/sup] Tatsächlich kennzeichnen die beiden Begriffe Ironie und Sarkasmus jedoch voneinander völlig unabhängige Eigenschaften von Redefiguren: Während sich der Begriff Ironie auf eine Rede bezieht, die zum Schein das Gegenteil des Gemeinten ausdrückt, ist Sarkasmus bitterer bzw. beißender Spott _unabhängig davon_, ob direkt das Gemeinte ausgedrückt wird oder nicht.

 Die Ironie ist objektiv (Schopenhauer). Sie verweist durch Über- oder Untertreibung auf die Kehrseite, wobei sie die Janusköpfigkeit der Erscheinungen humorvoll gelten lässt. Sarkasmus dagegen ist einseitig. Seine Fokussierung der Kehrseite zielt auf Vernichtung.

Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarkasmus


----------



## Cotraxis (15. Juni 2010)

/vote for close...

musste man das alte thema gs wieder ausbuddeln ????


----------



## Cartman666 (15. Juni 2010)

Och, vor dem Schließen eine kleine Anekdote. Habe einem Freund GearScore aufegespielt, damit er sehen kann, was seine Ausrüstung so generell taugt und welche Werte er noch verbessern wollte. Dafür ist es ja auch ganz nützlich.

Aber jetzt ist er total auf dem GearScore Trip. Er hat sich über Ehre das ganze PVP Geraffel geholt und meint damit in Raids gehen zu können, weil er ja 5200 GS hat. Er hält es nicht mal für nötig, mal wenigstens einen Blick aufs T9 zu werfen. Mein T9 Furorkrieger macht mit knapp 5000 GS schlappe 30% mehr Schaden als sein Pala... Tja, so ist das Leben.


----------



## Shaila (15. Juni 2010)

Wozu schließen ? Wenn man neue Threads zum Thema aufmacht, wird sich beschwert. Wenn man alte benutzt, wird sich auch beschwert, ja was denn nun?


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wozu schließen ? Wenn man neue Threads zum Thema aufmacht, wird sich beschwert. Wenn man alte benutzt, wird sich auch beschwert, ja was denn nun?



Man sollte das Thema einfach ruhen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gearscore ist da und das ändert auch kein rumgeheule.


----------



## x_wow_x (15. Juni 2010)

Jaa früher war alles besser zu Classic und BC ... die gute alte Zeit.. ach übrigens der 80.000 Mimi-Thread.


----------



## Shaila (15. Juni 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Man sollte das Thema einfach ruhen lassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimme ich dir zu, dazu muss nämlich das System geändert werden und nicht Gearscore beschimpft werden.


----------



## RedShirt (15. Juni 2010)

ups, wo ist der Vorpost hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(flame off)


----------



## Oktobius (15. Juni 2010)

Hm ich finds echt lustig wie ma sich über gs so aufregen kann! ^^ es is mittlerweile so leicht geworden sich equip zu besorgen!!! Ich nutze gs auch für invites! Und zwar ausnahmlos bei Spielern die ich Random Lade! Warum? Ganz einfach; ich werd den Teufel tun und die extreme Faulheit einiger Leute zu unterstützen die meinen, sich kein equip Farmen zu müssen und den leuten die es tun die loots wegzuwürfeln!!!!!!!!! Jeder Kontent fordert ein gewissen Maß an Ausrüstung, da kann's nich sein dass die Leute 80 werden, sich im SZB anmelden und pdk25 etc mitgenommen werden wollen.....! Da kommt ma sich ja lächerlich vor wenn dir so einer begegnet! Ach ja, selbst wenn kein GS gibt, wow-Heroes.com gibt's noch! Ausserdem is mir aufgefallen, das meiste gemoser kommt von Leuten die das gear nicht haben, bzw nicht mal richtig verzaubern und Sockeln! 

MfG
okto


----------



## Exicoo (15. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Stimme ich dir zu, dazu muss nämlich das System geändert werden und nicht Gearscore beschimpft werden.



that's it.


----------



## Sumeira (15. Juni 2010)

Jedem das seine. Ich halte es für überflüssig und wenn Leute meinen mich nicht einladen zu müssen wegen 100 gs, oder was auch immer das für eine Skala hat, ist mir das relativ egal. Wenn Leute nur nach dem gs gehen wird es eh meistens ein Fail.

Mfg


----------



## Fipsin (15. Juni 2010)

Ich wurde auch schon Kritisiert ich achte zu
viel auf GS, nunja ich sehe 5,9k gs ich nehm
den mal mit wenn der die erfahrung hat.
4,8gs er muss sich presentieren wenn alles
richtig Verzaubert und Versockelt ist kommt
er auch mit. (Ich rede von ICC 10er).

Das grasseste was ich erlebt habe war ein
Gnom-DK mit den Blauen Stiefeln aus Bollwerk
(60er BC ini). der sein GS nur mit PvP gear 
hochgebombt hat (Darunter das Drinket mit
Bewegungseinschränkungs entfernung) und
dazu hatte er 2 Teile aus ICC10er, da konnte
ich nur sagen sry aber mit deinem Gear auf 
welche art du deinen GS erreichts ist net toll
und deshal nehm ich dich auch net mit weil
ich andere die ihr Eqipt flegen und sammeln 
befor sie ICC wollen vernachlässige.


----------



## BimBamBommel (15. Juni 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Ich wurde auch schon Kritisiert. ich achte zu
> viel auf GS, nunja, ich sehe 5,9k gs, ich nehm
> den mal mit wenn der die erfahrung hat.
> 4,8gs, er muss sich presentieren. wenn alles
> ...




Ich frage mich gerade, ob es für Dich nicht sinnvoller wäre, 
keinen weiteren Gedanken an WoW zu verschwenden,
um Deiner Schulbildung nachzukommen.....

Von der Vergewaltigung der deutschen Grammatik mal abgesehen wundert mich, 
dass in dem kompletten Textwirrwar nicht ein Mal das Wort "alta" oder "ey" vorkommt.

Gib Dich nicht auf - lern Lesen und Schreiben.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Juni 2010)

BimBamBommel schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, ob es für Dich nicht sinnvoller wäre,
> keinen weiteren Gedanken an WoW zu verschwenden,
> um Deiner Schulbildung nachzukommen.....
> 
> ...





> sry aber mit deinem Gear





Das "d" bei "deinem" muss aber nicht groß geschrieben werden... erst prüfen, dann proleten.


----------



## Yiraja (15. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das "d" bei "deinem" muss aber nicht groß geschrieben werden... erst prüfen, dann proleten.



xD wer zur hölle hat den fred wieder ausgegraben^^ packt ihn wieder ein !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shendria (15. Juni 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> xD wer zur hölle hat den fred wieder ausgegraben^^ packt ihn wieder ein !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ne bloß net.... *Popcorn holen geh*


----------



## Ruvenjesper (15. Juni 2010)

/vote for close...


----------



## Type your name here (15. Juni 2010)

naja gut spammen wir noch ein bisschen hier rum, vlt kommt der liebe Firun vorbei und schließt den mist

btt da es nich ganz für die katz gewesen sein soll...

Gearscore ist da es kann auch bald wieder weg und ....naja das wars


----------



## BimBamBommel (15. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das "d" bei "deinem" muss aber nicht groß geschrieben werden... erst prüfen, dann proleten.



Korrekt, es MUSS nicht groß geschrieben werden, aber die Höflichkeitsform schreibt es Menschen mit Erziehung vor.

Wie war das mit "Erst prüfen, dann rumprollen"?

Aber hauptsache, man flamed mit seinem Halbwissen jemanden, der seine Meinung ausspricht und leider Recht hat.


----------



## Kotnik (15. Juni 2010)

Einerseits nervt mich GS auch...Mein Tank-Krieger kann locker ICC gehen, hat aber nciht mal 5k GS, weil einfach 2-3 200er items rumliegen, aber die flinte zB ist rein HP-technisch gesockelt besser als die 264er waffe! also wird mein GS immer relativ niedrig sein. Auch habe ich nunmal ienen 200er schmuck an. Mein Lebenspolster und meine Avoid und alles passt aber dennoch. Daher lache ich einfach über die ganzen GS-Wi****r, die sich auf ihre 5,xk GS einen von der Gildenbank holen.


Andererseits ist es nunmal ein nettes addon für den schnellen überblick. Kommt jemand an und ich sehe da 2,6k GS dann muss ich nicht viel nachsehen, dann weiß ich, da ist jemand einfach dumm oder dreist. Waruma lso dieses dumme GEstreite? Die Argumente sind doch ausgetauscht, nettes Addon, das missbraucht und missverstanden werden kann. ISt das gleiche mit Recount und was weiß ich nciht alles....Das klügste WErkzeug gerät in der HAnd eines Toren zum tumben Hammer.

Nebenbei angemerkt: Die Hälfte der "mimimi, ich werd nicht mitgenommen"-Heuler sind die, die mit ~219er itemlevel ICC gehen wollen und mit dem tollen "Skill>Gear"-Argument kommen. Ich hab aber gehört, dass Enragetimer von Skill recht unbeeeindruckt sind und dass jedes Equip eine technische GRenze des Möglichen hat. BEsagte 219er-DDs machen einfach keinen Schaden, der für DPS-Encounter ausreicht, da hilft auch kein Gejammer. Und ich muss manchem Vorposter recht geben: gutes Gear geht locker mittlerweile außerhalb eines Raids, insofern versteh ich das rumgeheule auch nicht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Juni 2010)

BimBamBommel schrieb:


> Korrekt, es MUSS nicht groß geschrieben werden, aber die Höflichkeitsform schreibt es Menschen mit Erziehung vor.



Die Höflichkeitsform? "Sie" ist die Höflichkeitsform. "Du" ist und war schon immer die vertrauliche Anredeform. 

Abgesehen davon befinden wir uns hier in einem Forum, in dem es völlig normal ist, sich zu duzen. Das hat mit der Groß/Kleinschreibung nichts zu tun.

Abgesehen davon ist "flamen" auch kein deutsches Wort.


----------



## BimBamBommel (15. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Höflichkeitsform? "Sie" ist die Höflichkeitsform. "Du" ist und war schon immer die vertrauliche Anredeform.
> 
> Abgesehen davon befinden wir uns hier in einem Forum, in dem es völlig normal ist, sich zu duzen. Das hat mit der Groß/Kleinschreibung nichts zu tun.
> 
> Abgesehen davon ist "flamen" auch kein deutsches Wort.



Korrekt, jemanden mit "Du" anzusprechen zeigt Vertrautheit, trotz Allem kann man sich seinem Gegenüber, 
auch wenn man noch so vertraut ist, ein wenig Höflichkeit entgegen bringen!?
Aber bei mangelnder Kinderstube scheint sowas anscheinend nicht üblich zu sein....

Habe ich ausgeschlossen, jemanden mit "Du" anzusprechen? NEIN! Erst lesen, dann denken! 
Du hast mir falsche Rechtschreibung unterstellt, leider mit Halbwissen als Argument.

Und wann habe ich behauptet, dass "flamen" ein deutsches Wort ist?

Also bevor Du versuchst zu kontern, denk bitte erstmal über einen Konter nach, der Hand und Fuß hat.
Dein Flame meiner Aussage zur Rechtschreibung, der durchaus berechtigt war, 
bei der Masse an Rechschreibfehlern, war also unnötigtes und unsinniges Posthunting.

Tut mir leid für Dich, dass Du Dich dadurch angegriffen fühlst, aber getroffene Hunde bellen ja bekanntlich.


----------



## DeathDragon (15. Juni 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Einerseits nervt mich GS auch...Mein Tank-Krieger kann locker ICC gehen, hat aber nciht mal 5k GS, weil einfach 2-3 200er items rumliegen, aber die flinte zB ist rein HP-technisch gesockelt besser als die 264er waffe!


Der Satz ist echt hart :/ Deine 200er Waffe hat gesockelt genau EIN Ausdauer mehr. Dafür einfach mal 39 Stärke weniger, 8 Trefferwertung weniger, 34 Ausweichwertung und 34 Parrierwertung weniger. Klar es sind noch ein paar Verteidigungswertung drauf, aber davon hat mit t10 eh jeder genug und die bringen nicht sooo viel Parrieren/Ausweichen mehr. Das Problem an den Tanks ist halt, dass bei denen deffizite im Equip am meisten zum tragen kommen und darum werden bei denen meistens nochmals höhere Anforderungen gestellt. Wenn mal ein DD ein miesses Gear hat, kein Problem die anderen DD's können das kompensieren. Beim Tank geht das leider nicht.

Ich gehöre hier wohl zu den wenigen Leuten die GS als nice to have sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
- Wenn ich einen Raid aufbaue kann ich direkt im Addon das Equip der Leute ansehen. Die müssen nicht extra herkommen für nen Equipcheck oder ich muss im Arsenal nachschauen. Ich kann einfach das Addon öffnen, den Namen eingeben und seh das Equip direkt. (Leider sind keine Sockel und VZ aufgelistet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
- Wenn ich in einer Rnd Hero bin sehe ich direkt, Healer hat nur 3k GS ich darf nicht alles auf einmal pullen, Healer hat 6k GS ich pull die halbe Ini.

Und zum Thema Höfflichkeitsform. Soweit ich weiss ist Sie veraltet. In der neuen Rechtschreibereform wird die Höfflichkeitsform nicht gross geschrieben oder irre ich mich?


----------



## BimBamBommel (15. Juni 2010)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Höfflichkeitsform. Soweit ich weiss ist Sie veraltet. In der neuen Rechtschreibereform wird die Höfflichkeitsform nicht gross geschrieben oder irre ich mich?



Ein klares "Jein" meinerseits. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Grossschreibung von "Sie" und "Du" in Textform ist immernoch sehr gern gesehen, 
die neue deutsche Rechschreibung besagt zwar etwas Anderes, jedoch wird Dir jeder Mitarbeiter einer Personalabteilung oder
jede Bürokraft bestätigen, dass im Briefverkehr die Grossschreibung ausdrücklich gewünscht ist.
Alles Andere wird als unhöflich empfunden.

Und um den Flamern ein wenig Futter zu geben :
Ich bin auch ein Gearscore-Befürworter. Aus dem einzigen Grund, dass ich 
A) auf einen Blick sämtliche Bosskills sehen kann, ergo sofort weiss, ob Derjenige Erfahrung in dem Content hat, 
für den ich einen Raid aufstelle oder eben nicht.
 sofort sehen kann ob Derjenige PVP-Gear trägt oder als Heiler z.B. Caster-Equipment mit Trefferwertung.
C) natürlich auch den Equipmentstand sehen kann, wobei der fast egal ist, wenn die Bossmechaniken bekannt sind.


----------



## Anato (15. Juni 2010)

TheRave schrieb:


> das kann ja sein aber leider erlebe ich es viel zu oft das wer mit einem gs von 5,7k nur 3k dps fährt darum verstehe ich auch nicht wieso die leute danach gehen gs ist was fürn arsch
> 
> dafür ist es aber zu schaffen wenn man gerade frisch 80 ist und ahnung von seiner klasse hat schon 3k - 4k dps zu machen was vllt ein gs von 4 sein könnte und damit schaft man es sogar die ersten 3 boss in icc anzugehen
> 
> Kyros die seite sagt meiner meinung genau soviel aus wie gs und zwar nichts







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und genau solche Fehleinschätzungen sind Schuld an die überhöhten Anforderungen. Mein Jäger hat damals (war AV ja sowas von inn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) eine dps von ~1400 gemacht (also um die 1000dps ist "frisch" 80er)
naja dann einmal umgeskillt auf treff (net weils mehr dps etc. macht sondern weil ich lust drauf hatte) und zack dps ~2300 man habe ich mich gefreut, freundin geschnappt (heilpala) und ab nach Naxx.... und dann irgendwann kommen wir zu deinen 3-4k...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außer natürlich man sammelt marken und holt sich gleich t9..... . 


ps.: Mit meinem dk (78) gestern ini gewesen (tanke ihn seit er 58 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  da hatten wir 2x80er die haben tatsächlich mehr schaden gemacht als ich in passiver (sprich tankskillung ... der heiler hatte dann auch gemacht die andern sollten sich schämen. (meine dps lag bei 1200~)


----------



## Xelyna* (15. Juni 2010)

Das Addon an sich ist nicht schlecht, die anforderungen der meisten spieler war sowieso immer zu hoch weil sie angst haben sie könnten ja wipen, bzw müssten sich bei ihrem marken gefarme wirklich konzentrieren und was für tun, an der faulheit der spieler hat es nichts geändert, die faulen finden jetzt einfach noch schneller faule leute


----------



## Kotnik (15. Juni 2010)

@DeathDragon...
Ja ich weiß, nur 1 Ausdauer mehr, ABER ich sehe keinen Grund, mir ein Bein auszureißen und mir den MÜll für 5000 Gold zu kaufen. 8 Hit? egal, bin eh schon weit drüber überm Cap.
Ausweichen, Parieren, ok, aber 34 WErtung jeweils ist nicht die welt. Klar machts was aus, aber es steht in keinem Verhältnis meiner meinung nach. Man zieht sich das Ding halt an, wenn mans bekommt, vorher stirbt man auch nciht dran. So einfach ist das. Ich sag ja nicht, dass ichs nicht haben will, nur dass das Verhältnis von GS-Gewinn und wirklicher Verbesserung nicht gegeben ist.


----------



## Da Magic (15. Juni 2010)

das problem ist halt das die leute glauben, sobald man nen hohen gs hat, dass man auch automatisch gut spielen kann, und dann nicht verstehen wie man mit ne niedrigen gs mehr dmg fährt als leute die eiene umd fast 2000 punkte höheren gs haben ---> daraus entsteht wohl ideser wahn


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Juni 2010)

nochmal eine kleine Geschichte meinerseits:

Sowohl letzte Woche wie auch diese Woche Sonntag Abend gingen wir mit einer Randomgruppe in ICC 25 und hatten eigentlich vor, die ersten 4 Bosse zu legen...

Ich war einer von den Random Leuten und wurde letzte Woche bei der Suche herausgefiltert, durfte mit meinem total tollen GS von 5100 teilnehmen, obwohl ich noch an der "Grenze" war...

Wir legten die ersten 5 Bosse im First Try, machten später genau einen Versuch an Modermiene, danach löste sich die Gruppe mangels ZEIT (Sonntag Abends 22:30 auf)

Diese Woche starteten wir erneut, mit dabei waren genau die selben Leute, nur wenige aus der letzten Woche kamen nicht. Einer der Schamanen legte plötzlich los, das wir ja UNBEDINGT STERBEN WOLLTEN, da ein DK mit 4,3k GS dabei ist! Flamte uns permanent zu und verließ schließlich die Gruppe. Problem an der Sache: Er hat letzte Woche seine arbeit gut gemacht und tat dies auch diese Woche, wir kamen wieder genauso weit wie beim letzten mal und seine 4,3k GS waren genug, um als DK wirklich "genug" Schaden zu machen

Who cares GS -.-


----------



## Yiraja (16. Juni 2010)

du sagst es who cares gs ... naja das beste beispiel ist gerad die wm jeder idiot muss sich so ne bescheuerte vuvuzela kaufen oda wie auch immer dieses ding heißt^^, jeder is abgefuckt von dem getrööööte trotzdem hats se so gut wie jeder gleiches beim gs total nutzlos aber jeder hat/will es ^^.
entweder man hat ne gilde oder ne stammgruppe mit der man raiden kann ansonsten muss man sich halt anpassen xD. der witz an der sache is bloß immer wenn leute für nen random raid gs 5.4k+ leute suchen wie kommt man auf 5.4k ohne zu raiden ?^^


----------



## Simsonite (16. Juni 2010)

Hundaril schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das das selbe wie zuvor mit der DPS, da schrieb man "nur Leute mit 5k dps"



Da konnte man aber noch einfach Lügen ^^


----------



## Yiraja (16. Juni 2010)

Simsonite schrieb:


> Da konnte man aber noch einfach Lügen ^^



jo xD aber ma ganz ehrlich gs ist total überflüssig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 neue spieler die gerad 80 werden kriegen doch direkt ma voll den schock und ham direkt kein bock mehr auf wow ^^ die kommen doch nie in nen raid gilde finden se nich weil se keine erfahrung haben und equip fehlt und random geht dann auch nix weil se niemals nen gs von 5.4k+ erreichen werden.


----------



## Resch (16. Juni 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> ...die kommen doch nie in nen raid gilde finden se nich weil se keine erfahrung haben und equip fehlt und random geht dann auch nix weil se niemals nen gs von 5.4k+ erreichen werden.



Also mit meinem "frischen" Dk hab ich es ohne Raid auf 5,2k geschafft. Es dauert da zwar länger aber es geht :-)


----------



## Rocknudel (16. Juni 2010)

Wenn da wirklich immer so viel Wert drauf gelegt wird, wie soll man denn dann ein vernünftiges Equipment zusammenstellen, wenn keiner jmd mitnimmt, weil man vllt grad erst 80 geworden ist und der GS zu niedrig ist? Jeder andere Vollspacko mit gutem GS wird dann mitgenommen.

Wenn jemand seinen Char gut spielen kann und auch ordentlich Schaden macht, aber dann trotzdem ausgeschlossen wird, find ich irgendwie nicht so fair...irgendwann wird jeder mal Erfahrung im Raid sammeln wollen T__T


----------



## bochesoft (16. Juni 2010)

Ja genau, Gearscore sollte verboten werden und Recount gleich dazu, das auch keiner mehr merkt wenn sich LOWBOB´s mal wieder im 25er mit ziehen lassen wollen. ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naraka (16. Juni 2010)

ich hab jetzt mal ein paar monate pause gemacht und vor kurzem wieder angefangen und leider ist es wirklich schwer mal eine gruppe zu kriegen in der man nicht blöd angemacht wird weil gearscore nicht über 5000 anzeigt, sondern halt nur 3800. aber das dann auch bei inis die vor monaten schon kein problem waren, und jetzt auf einmal sollte das equip nicht mehr reichen? 

ich versuch ja nicht mal damit in die größeren raids rein zu kommen, ich rede einfach nur von den stinknormalen heros, die würd ich auch mit 1000 gs weniger durchtanken und dabei weiss ich ja auch daß es funktioniert.  nur dann kommt man in die gruppe und das erste was man hört "he, du hast ja ein scheiss equip, das schaffen wir so nie". dann sagt man daß es locker geht und hört wieder nur "nein, unmöglich, keine chance" .. und wird gekickt *grr*. 

und das ist leider wirklich kein einzelfall. 

aber gut, die die sich überzeuen liessen es zu probieren waren dafür oft wieder total überrascht daß es wirklich total problemlos ging, trotz "niedriger" gs.. oh wunder. da landet man dann oft gleich auf der friendlist. d.h. man muss wohl einfach nur genug leute auf der FL sammeln mit denen es klappt und den rest ignorieren. sollen sie halt lieber 2 stunden tank suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schade ist halt nur daß es den meisten immer gleich zu "unbequem" ist. man könnte ja mal länger für eine ini brauchen oder sogar wipen statt einfach nur durchzuspazieren und sich zu langweilen. muß sagen daß das früher mal echt mehr spass machte wo es auch hin und wieder mal eine herausforderung war (stichwort sheepen, fearen, usw.). da sind leute gestorben weil sie mal aufs falsche ziel geklickt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (16. Juni 2010)

Rocknudel schrieb:


> Wenn da wirklich immer so viel Wert drauf gelegt wird, wie soll man denn dann ein vernünftiges Equipment zusammenstellen, wenn keiner jmd mitnimmt, weil man vllt grad erst 80 geworden ist und der GS zu niedrig ist? Jeder andere Vollspacko mit gutem GS wird dann mitgenommen.
> 
> Wenn jemand seinen Char gut spielen kann und auch ordentlich Schaden macht, aber dann trotzdem ausgeschlossen wird, find ich irgendwie nicht so fair...irgendwann wird jeder mal Erfahrung im Raid sammeln wollen T__T



genau das isses wie der spieler seinen char beherrscht wird ja vollkommen außer acht gelassen, nur weil man dann kein "ausreichendes" equip hat 
direkt arschkarte und n bob der sich hat durchziehen lassen aber ne totale niete ist und alle bosskämpfe nur von unten gesehen hat ist direkt dabei^^.


----------



## Chakata (16. Juni 2010)

Rocknudel schrieb:


> Wenn da wirklich immer so viel Wert drauf gelegt wird, wie soll man denn dann ein vernünftiges Equipment zusammenstellen, wenn keiner jmd mitnimmt, weil man vllt grad erst 80 geworden ist und der GS zu niedrig ist? Jeder andere Vollspacko mit gutem GS wird dann mitgenommen.
> 
> Wenn jemand seinen Char gut spielen kann und auch ordentlich Schaden macht, aber dann trotzdem ausgeschlossen wird, find ich irgendwie nicht so fair...irgendwann wird jeder mal Erfahrung im Raid sammeln wollen T__T



Sammel deiner Erfahrungen aber nicht auf Kosten anderer leute. Wenn jeder so denkt kannst gleich einpacken. Sammel deine Erfahrungen mit Raids in deiner Gilde, die masse diese "Randomraids" besteht aus Twinks die keine neuen Bosstrys mit Knicklichern machen wollen sondern schnell die leidige Arbeit mit einem Twink erledigen und dann wieder ihren main spielen wollen. 

Keine Lust Mühe, Zeit und Gedult an leuten zu verschwenden die eh auf einen Scheissen. Dafür gibts Gilden um in verständissvoller Umgebung seine Erfahrungen zu sammeln, dort nimmt man sich garantiert die Zeit für dich.

Leider gibt es zu viele leute die gerade 25er Random-Raidgruppen schlichtweg verarschen wollen indem sie versuchen ihren Abschaum an Charakter der gerade irgendwo 80 geworden ist durch die Bosse zu schleichen.

Letztens wollte mich sogar jemand mit GS Bescheissen indem er seinen ganzen PvP Müll anhatte aber PvE GS noch netmal t9 hatte. Eh sorry igno for ever. 

Wenn ich mal mit Twink einen 25er aufstelle um mal eben schnell 8 Bosse umzuklatschen schmeisse ich auch Leute raus die ungesockelt und nicht verzaubert ankommen, GS alleine ist nicht die Lösung aller Probleme aber ein kleines werkzeug um sich schnell einen Überblick zu verschaffen. Ich Plane meine Randomraids nicht spontan sondern mit einer Woche vorlaufzeit und verschicke im Kalender über 50 Einladungen wo weit über 35 angenommen werden. Also genug Spielraum um auch noch mitten drin rauswerfen zu können. Die anderen kennen den Raid und haben keine Angst auch noch nach dem dritten boss die ID anzunehmen weil sie wissen was sie erwartet. 

Leute die einen sehr hohen GS haben aber dennoch null Ahnung von dem was sie da tun gibt es natürlich auch viele aber das muss man halt erstmal sehen, ist er halt beim nächsen mal nicht mehr dabei.


bye


----------



## _Ultrix_ (16. Juni 2010)

Gearscore muss doch nicht verboten werden!
Im wesentlichen dient dieses Addon doch nur einer groben Übersicht über das Level, das das Gear des Gegenübers hat.
Die Leute, die über GS heulen sind doch die, die aus irgendwelchen Gründen kein angemessenes Equipment für ICC zusammen bekommen und entweder in keiner Gilde sind oder nicht mitgenommen werden.
Wo ist denn das Problem, sich erst mal T9 zu holen und Waffen aus den drei neuen Heroinis zu beschaffen?
T9 kriegt man inzwischen über Dailies, Weekly, Onyxia, Random Inis etc. hinterhergeworfen. Die drei neuen Inis sind auch jedem zuzumuten, der ICC raiden will.
Dann steht eigentlich dem ICC-Raid nichts mehr im Wege. Wer zusätzlich sein Gear etwas verbessern will, kann sich sogar 264er-Items craften lassen. Gegen Triumphmarken gibt es 245er und für Frostmarken 264er zum Eintauschen.
Ein ganzes Stück weiter hinten im Thread war ein Krieger, der rumgeheult hat wie ungerecht es doch wäre ihn mit seinem tollen 200er Gear nicht tanken lassen zu wollen. Ich kann die Leute verstehen, die ihn mit GS 4000 nicht mitnehmen.
Oft genug kriegt man da Leute mit Privatmeinungen über ihre tolle 200er-Waffe, die doch genauso gut wäre wie die ICC-Teile bis auf ein paar Stats und sie könnten ja angeblich so gut spielen usw. usw.
Im Ergebnis leaven dann alle, weil der Tank - oh wunder- keine Aggro hält oder ziemlich schnell einfach tot umfällt, obwohl die Heiler schon beim Trash am Rande der Erschöpfung sind.
Ich habe selber raidfähige Twinks, mit denen ich auch erst mal durch den T9-Content musste. Danach hatte ich allerdings gar keine Probleme, auch Random mitgenommen zu werden.
Wenn man allerdings den Anspruch hat, am Tag an dem man 80 wird gleich mal ICC gehen zu wollen, wird man in der Tat enttäuscht werden.
Wenn ihr wirklich nur am Gearscore scheitern solltet: Sucht euch einfach mal eine Gilde, die euch mitnimmt! Dann könnt ihr ja zeigen, was ihr drauf habt. Wenn ihr mit dem niedrigen GS wirklich so gut seid, dann werdet ihr mit gutem Gear erst recht erfolgreich sein. Nur alles sofort haben zu wollen ist ein wenig vermessen!


----------



## Rocknudel (16. Juni 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Sammel deiner Erfahrungen aber nicht auf Kosten anderer leute. Wenn jeder so denkt kannst gleich einpacken. Sammel deine Erfahrungen mit Raids in deiner Gilde, die masse diese "Randomraids" besteht aus Twinks die keine neuen Bosstrys mit Knicklichern machen wollen sondern schnell die leidige Arbeit mit einem Twink erledigen und dann wieder ihren main spielen wollen.




Nein das habe ich auch nicht vor. Ich bin jetzt nur von einem Spieler ausgegangen, der keine eigene Gilde hat und vllt auf Randoms angewiesen ist.
Ich selbst bin in einer Gilde, zwar noch keine 80 ^^,aber wenns dann soweit ist, werde ich tatkräftig unterstützt, damit ich so schnell wie möglich mitlaufen kann.


----------



## Bjarnensen (16. Juni 2010)

Das Problem ist, das auf geringer bevölkerten Servern sich seltener Stammgruppen bilden, wo man weiß, der spielt so, der beherrscht seine Klasse. Daher bilden sich mehr RND-Gruppen, und man hat wenig Gelegenheit, die Leute kennenzulernen. Also braucht man ein Mittel sie objektiv einzuschätzen...


----------



## RedShirt (16. Juni 2010)

m.E.n. sind Randomraids gute Möglichkeiten, später einen Stammraid draus zu machen.... man sieht ja dann wer was kann und wer eher nicht.

Siebprinzip.

So bin ich zu meinen gekommen jeweils.


----------



## Terinder (16. Juni 2010)

Man wird meistens mit einem Gearscore von 5k+ überall mitgenommen. Durch Hero Inis bekommt man locker Equipment für einen GS von 5.2k+. Wer also nicht mitgenommen wird, weil er einen zu niedrigen Gearscore hat, sollte eher noch in Hero Inis gehen, statt sich von anderen durchschleifen zu lassen.

Ah, und bei einem GS von 4k bringt auch Skill nicht viel, da reisst man einfach weniger .. 

Und das das Addon >Gear<Score heisst, haben die meisten auch wohl noch nicht wahrgenommen. Es wird nirgends behauptet, dass der Skill des Spielers gemessen wird..


----------



## Lari (16. Juni 2010)

Terinder schrieb:


> Durch Hero Inis bekommt man locker Equipment für einen GS von 5.2k+. Wer also nicht mitgenommen wird, weil er einen zu niedrigen Gearscore hat, sollte eher noch in Hero Inis gehen, statt sich von anderen durchschleifen zu lassen.



Ich glaub den letzten Twink, den ich so mitbekommen habe, haben wir mit Heros auf ~4800 bekommen, inklusive der Markenitems. Mal keinen Unfug erzählen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ihr immer noch so gegen Gearscore wettert... ignoriert es doch einfach. Gibt zahlenmäßig deutlich mehr Raids/Gruppen ohne Gearscoreanforderung. Ihr macht echt ein Drama draus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (16. Juni 2010)

Terinder schrieb:


> Man wird meistens mit einem Gearscore von 5k+ überall mitgenommen. Durch Hero Inis bekommt man locker Equipment für einen GS von 5.2k+. Wer also nicht mitgenommen wird, weil er einen zu niedrigen Gearscore hat, sollte eher noch in Hero Inis gehen, statt sich von anderen durchschleifen zu lassen.



Aktuelles Beispiel:
5,1k GS durch Frostmarken, 2 T-10 Teile + Frostrücken. ABER: 245er Waffe von Ony... zählt. ABER die Hose war von Toravon. Gratis ergo.
D.h. "durch Heros" stimmt nicht ganz - man muß ne ganze Weile gehen, um auch genug Frostmarken zusammenzuhaben. Und da man 2/Tag + 5/Woche (wenn nicht grad Fail-Malygos ist) bekommt (ICC verbietet sich von selbst erstmal, außer man kennt Leute die eh schon overgeared reingehen) - dauert ne Weile.

Da kann man nicht einfach "nochmal Heros gehen".

Und: ich kenn viele viele Failbobs, die dank Gearscorewahn bei 263 Hit nochmal das 245er Hittrinket (bringt ja dick GS) reinpacken. 
Da wird dann nicht mehr nach Gearsinn (Caps, Stats) optimiert, sondern nur nach GS.
Wohin das führt, sieht man am Mage mit 5,9k GS der wahnsinnige 5,5k an Fauldarm 10 nhc fährt... reales Beispiel, keine 2 Wochen her.
ich nehm als Tank gern das Schwarze Herz mit ... und tank damit gut - halt halt weniger GS als was andres, aber das Ding ist super.
Der Grandeur ist auch lange noch prima, hält lange... aber GS ist klein.

"Niedriger GS = durchschleifen" ... mir sind Leute mit niedrigerem GS, die keine Movementgünther sind und aus dem was sie haben viel rausholen, lieber, als die big-GS Leute die brain-afk durch die Gegend laufen.

'nuff said.


----------



## Resch (16. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich glaub den letzten Twink, den ich so mitbekommen habe, haben wir mit Heros auf ~4800 bekommen, inklusive der Markenitems. Mal keinen Unfug erzählen hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein hab meinen DK auch auf 5+ bekommen. Craftbare Items + T9 +Frostmarken Items machens möglich.


----------



## Moralkator (16. Juni 2010)

Wer hat da grad geheult, dass er als frisch 80er nicht Icc mitgenommen wird, obwohl er seinen Char super toll spielen kann?

Ich habe nie größeren Schwachsinn gelesen!!!

Du kannst noch so gut sein, dein schrottiges Equip wird die Grenze zum Machbarem darstellen und das ist der einzige Grund warum die Leute auf den GS schauen.

Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich finde das exzessive GS-Inviten auch völlig schwachsinnig, aber eher deshalb, weil die Leute total verschobene Ansprüche haben die in keiner Relation zum Notwendigem stehen.

Ich kann mit dem 20% Buff auch locker mit T9 equipten Spielern icc10 die ersten Bosse legen und komm dabei nicht ansatzweise ins schwitzen.
Diejenigen, die höhere Ansprüche an den GS stellen, haben wahrscheinlich aber nicht vor, den Raid nach den ersten 4-6 Bossen zu beenden.

Die beknackteste Aussage die ich je gehört habe, war in einem 25er Raid in der der RL keine Tanks oder DDs unter 5,3kGS eingeladen hat oder selbst auf Empfehlung einladen wollte, aber weil es an Heilern fehlte, kam dann plötzlich der Spruch Zitat: "Bei Heilern ist der GS egal"
Ich konnte mich kaum noch halten.... Natürlich... die Heiler müssen ja nichts heilen können... (in Gedanken war ich da bei einem questtechnisch equipten grünen Tankheiler in icc25)

Fazit: GS ist ein nützliches Addon welches dabei helfen kann einen sinnvoll ausgewogenen Raid zusammen zu stellen, aber in den falschen Händen kann es ganz schnell zur Plage werden. Da versuchen dann irgendwelche Trottel ihr eigenes Unvermögen mit übertriebenen GS-Anforderungen zu überspielen.
Bei solchen Raids würde ich an eurer Stelle einfach nicht mitgehen.


----------



## Gohaar (16. Juni 2010)

Moin Moin,

ich habe einen Baum (Implied Norgannon) mit einem GS von sehr hoch. Zustande gekommen ist dieser GS dadurch das ich Raiden war. Nebebei habe ich dann auch in den letzten Monaten für meinen Dual Spec (Katze) Equip bekommen das angelegt einen GS von 5800 hat, mein Eulen Equip (aktueller Dual Spec) ist sogar noch besser. Nebenbei trage ich dann noch den "IMBA" KL Titel. Wenn ich mich mit meiner Eule oder Katze zum Gearcheck Dala mitte bewege, bekomme ich instant Einladungen zu den Raids.

Was keiner weis: ICH HABE NULL PLAN VON DER KATZE UND DER EULE xD, das soll heißen ich behersche meinen Char was das DMG machen angeht nicht wirklich. Der Gearscore Check bringt also nicht viel.

Wir sind in unserer Gilde mitlerweile dazu übergegangen, die Leute nach Ihrem Skill zu bewerten, das funktioniert bedeutend besser. Allerdings hat man dann ein Problem wenn es um Gäste geht. Deren Skill kennt man ja leider nicht. Für eine grobe Einschätzung ist der GS dann ganz gut, mehr hilft dann aber trotzdem, ein kurzer Blick in die Erfolge um sich ganz sicher zu sein.

Unterm Strich denke ich, ist es ein Entwickulng im Spiel die sicherlich viele nicht zufrieden stellt. Blizzard will auf biegen und brechen möglichst viele, ja wenn nicht sogar alle Spieler in die Raids bekommen. Deswegen kann man T9 komplett kaufen, deswegen kann man T10 komplett kaufen. Und als wenn das alles noch nicht genug wäre, wurden dann auch noch die 5er Instanzen weich gekocht.

Das Motto ist klar: Maße statt Klasse.

In diesem Sinne, versucht Euch einer Gilde anzuschließen wenns geht und Ihr lust drauf habt. Dort sollte noch immer Skill und nicht GS zählen.

Gruß an Alle die gegrüßt werden möchten.


----------



## Magazad (16. Juni 2010)

Gohaar schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne, versucht Euch einer Gilde anzuschließen wenns geht und Ihr lust drauf habt. Dort sollte noch immer Skill und nicht GS zählen.




Genau so isses aber diese gilden sind ganz selten geworden leider ich hoffe die spieler wachen bald wieder aus ihrer Traumwelt auf.


----------



## N00blike (16. Juni 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Nein hab meinen DK auch auf 5+ bekommen. Craftbare Items + T9 +Frostmarken Items machens möglich.





Lol mal völlig an der realität vorbei.....
Wer keinen anderen 80er hat und gerade erst 80 ist alle heros abgrast kommt nicht auf 5k gs....
Wie lange soll der daylie hc machen bis der den gs hat? Bis zum nächsten addon?
Craftbare items kannste dir nur dann bauen wenn du gold hast... Bei uns laufen die saronit noch mit 800-950 gold über da ah da zeig mir mal nen frischling der mal eben13k nur für saronit über hat.....
Mein Schami twink hat jezz nen gs von 5080 könnte aber höher sein wenn ich nicht aus stats achten würde... Und selbst mit 5k findet man keine gruppen obwohl man an bossen zwischen 6 und 8k dps fährt nur interessiert das niemanden....
Mein raid veranstaltet keine twink raids somit bin ich auch rnd gruppen angewiesen und jedesmal muss ich betteln und auf meinem main loggen damit mich da irgend nen spinner einpackt der an die 1k gs weniger hat als mein main das ist einfach nur lächerlich.
Und von meinem dk der nen gs von 4790 hat aber 6,5k dps und mehr in ak macht will ich garnicht reden icc hab ich mit dem immer noch nicht gesehen denn angeblich reicht mein gear ja nicht aus.... Ich könnte mir jetzt andere items besorgen dann an die 1k dps verlieren dafür aber nen gs von 5k haben auch toll oder?

Aber soll ich euch mal was sagen? Auf solche gimps bin ich net angewiesen denn die die da so nach gs rum schreien haben icc meist nichtmal auf hc gesehen und liegen vom dmg nicht mal ansatzweise im grünen bereich.


----------



## Nerjyana (16. Juni 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Sammel deiner Erfahrungen aber nicht auf Kosten anderer leute. Wenn jeder so denkt kannst gleich einpacken.


Ah, ja. Genau. Ich wünsche Dir in Deinem Leben mal einen Chef, der genauso denkt.



> Sammel deine Erfahrungen mit Raids in deiner Gilde, die masse diese "Randomraids" besteht aus Twinks die keine neuen Bosstrys mit Knicklichern machen wollen sondern schnell die leidige Arbeit mit einem Twink erledigen und dann wieder ihren main spielen wollen.


Mh.... Arbeit mit nem Twink.... Also, ich twinke aus Spaß und meine Arbeit mache ich nicht in wow - aber wer weiß: vllt biste ja n Progamer und hast gar keinen Job und Chef, lol. Dann vllt Schüler - Mh.. Dann wünsche ich Dir natürlich nen Lehrer, der genauso denkt^^



> Keine Lust Mühe, Zeit und Gedult an leuten zu verschwenden die eh auf einen Scheissen.


Es heißt "Geduld", "Leuten", "scheissen" und "Masse", "dieser", "Knicklichtern".... ach, warte mal, deine Arbeit ist ja das Raid-Twinken, da is' das Schreiben net so wichtig.



> Leider gibt es zu viele leute die gerade 25er Random-Raidgruppen schlichtweg verarschen wollen indem sie versuchen ihren Abschaum an Charakter der gerade irgendwo 80 geworden ist durch die Bosse zu schleichen.


Und mit sozialen und sonstigen nötigen Kompetenzen und Fähigkeiten hastes auch net so, wa?

btt: GS is Unfug. Allein schon deshalb, weil das 'n Spiel ist, Kinners, und kein F... Wettbewerb in dem man die Goldmedaille erhält, wenn man als Schnellster die 100m läuft, ein Zeugnis dafür, dass man die Realschulprüfung geschafft hat oder aber mit Stolz in sein erstes, selbst bezahltes Auto steigt.

Sich mit einem Spiel zu identifizieren ist das Eine, sich daraus Selbstbestätigung zu holen das, ziemlich fragwürdige, Andere.


----------



## Chiary (16. Juni 2010)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Wir sind in unserer Gilde mitlerweile dazu übergegangen, die Leute nach Ihrem Skill zu bewerten, das funktioniert bedeutend besser. Allerdings hat man dann ein Problem wenn es um Gäste geht. Deren Skill kennt man ja leider nicht. Für eine grobe Einschätzung ist der GS dann ganz gut, mehr hilft dann aber trotzdem, ein kurzer Blick in die Erfolge um sich ganz sicher zu sein.


Klingt ja fast so als wenn Norgannon, oder zumindest Teile davon, langsam erwachsener werden.
Vielleicht sollte ich darüber nachdenken meinem alten Startserver eine neue Chance zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (16. Juni 2010)

> Was keiner weis: ICH HABE NULL PLAN VON DER KATZE UND DER EULE xD, das soll heißen ich behersche meinen Char was das DMG machen angeht nicht wirklich. Der Gearscore Check bringt also nicht viel.



Gestern wurde ein 5800er Schurke aus nem 25er gekickt. 

Grund: 
*die Waffen passten nicht zur Skillung
*wichtige Dinge nicht geskillt für die Sockelung (arp)
*falsche Gifte

Nur so erkennst das, und das ging auch nur nach dem Hinweis eines Stammgruppenmitglieds, GC war schon vorbei (welcher RL schaut schon so tief nach).

Da ist so der erste Skillcheck. Gute (also richtig gute) 25er Raidleiter haben mich auch schon angesprochen "Warum skillst Du xyz", und wenn die passende Antwort dann parat ist -> Inv.

So und nicht anders. Dauert evtl 15 Min länger der Aufbau, aber danach ist die Qualität größer.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (16. Juni 2010)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]GS ist doch meistens erstmal ein pre Filter und danach schaut man sich das Equip genauer an, dann die Erfolge und als letztes Jagt man den Char durch Simcraft ohne Support und schaut ob er an der Heropuppe auf mindestens 95% des errechneten Wertes über 5 Minuten länge kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## bochesoft (16. Juni 2010)

Wer einen blöden GS hat soll halt mit seiner Giulde los gehen und sich sein Equipt holen aber nicht auf kosten von anderen. Wenn du keine Gilde hat hast ein Problem den WoW ist was das Equiptfarmen aus Schlachtzügen angeht kein singel player game ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shendria (16. Juni 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]GS ist doch meistens erstmal ein pre Filter und danach schaut man sich das Equip genauer an, dann die Erfolge und als letztes Jagt man den Char durch Simcraft ohne Support und schaut ob er an der Heropuppe auf mindestens 95% des errechneten Wertes über 5 Minuten länge kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich will auch auf den Server bei dem das so läuft..... obwohl... soll ich die Puppe totheilen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne im Ernst... Leider ist es genau nicht der Fall das man sich Equip und Erfolge ansieht, bei zu vielen jedenfalls. GS von 5,5k+ okay, bist dabei... So kenn ichs als Standartaussage zumindest (Was letztens rumwipen am ersten Boss ICC25 nh zur Folge hatte, das hätt ich mir auch nie träumen lassen). Genauso wollten mich Einige net mit ICC10 nehmen, weil mein GS damals noch knapp unter 5k war... bei meinen Erfolgen hätten se sehn können das ich damals Königsmörder war und einige Hardmodes schon zu Buche stehn hatte... und durch das Ganze hast da noch nicht wirklich ziehn können...


----------



## Ugnar (16. Juni 2010)

Der Gearscore sagt rein gar nichts über den Spieler aus, ich hab früher mit Tier 1 mehr HPS gefahren als Leute mit Tier 2. Außerdem sind heut zu Tage viele Naps mit Tier 9 und besser unterwegs obwohl sie kaum ihre Klasse spielen können bzw. Movement drauf haben.  

Lieber Leute mit Tier 8.5 dabei die ihre Klasse spielen können und sich auch bewegen bzw. anpassen können, als irgendwelche 0815 Spieler mit Tier 10.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (16. Juni 2010)

Das Gearscore nichts über den Spieler aussagt sollte inzwischen hinlänglich durchgekaut sein. Gearscore ist aber gut um zumindest einen groben überblick zu bekommen und gleich Leute die unter meinen Equip Anforderungen liegen schnell aussortieren kann. Ein Fehler ist es aber sich nur darauf zu verlassen! Man sollte sich die Leute nach dem Invite auf jeden Fall mal anschauen ob sie ordentlich geskillt/gesockelt/verzaubert sind, nur PvP Kram anhaben oder Trotz 40% Hit noch das Markentrinket anhaben zum GS Pushen aber auch da hilft Gearscore (ins target nehmen und /gs gibt ganz gute auskunft).


----------



## jls13 (16. Juni 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Das Gearscore nichts über den Spieler aussagt sollte inzwischen hinlänglich durchgekaut sein. Gearscore ist aber gut um zumindest einen groben überblick zu bekommen und gleich Leute die unter meinen Equip Anforderungen liegen schnell aussortieren kann. Ein Fehler ist es aber sich nur darauf zu verlassen! Man sollte sich die Leute nach dem Invite auf jeden Fall mal anschauen ob sie ordentlich geskillt/gesockelt/verzaubert sind, nur PvP Kram anhaben oder Trotz 40% Hit noch das Markentrinket anhaben zum GS Pushen aber auch da hilft Gearscore (ins target nehmen und /gs gibt ganz gute auskunft).



Oder einfach /gs Name    . Dann musst du nicht neben demjenigen stehen.


----------



## Micro(welle) (16. Juni 2010)

Ich würde fast sagen das einzig schlimme an dem Addon ist das es für "Skill" steht oder davon ausgeht das Leute mit gutem Equip "Skill" haben.


----------



## _Ultrix_ (16. Juni 2010)

Zu Ugnar:


Ugnar schrieb:


> Lieber Leute mit Tier 8.5 dabei die ihre Klasse spielen können und sich auch bewegen bzw. anpassen können, als irgendwelche 0815 Spieler mit Tier 10.


Also Leute mit Tier 8.5 haben Skill und die mit T10 nicht oder wie?
Ob einer Skill hat kann man doch erst im Nachhinein feststellen.
Wenn einer schon keinen Skill hat, dann ist er mit T8.5 noch schlechter als mit T10, aber in jedem Fall nicht geeignet ICC mitzugehen.
Dieses Argument "lieber den mit schlechterem gear und skill als umgekehrt" läuft doch völlig ins leere!
Wenn man heutzutage T9 nicht voll kriegt, dann stimmt doch was nicht.

Und zu Mikrowelle:


Micro(welle) schrieb:


> Ich würde fast sagen das einzig schlimme an dem Addon ist das es für "Skill" steht oder davon ausgeht das Leute mit gutem Equip "Skill" haben.


Das Ding heisst immer noch *Gear*score. Was ist daran missverständlich?
Wenn es für Skill stehen sollte, würde es *Skill*score heissen.
Was meinst du, wie viele sich erst aufregen würden, wenn es ein Addon gäbe, das den Skill misst?


----------



## simplename (16. Juni 2010)

"Jeder Depp läuft mit T9 rum und kriegt trotzdem Probleme 2k DPS zu fahren. Equip kriegt man hinterher geschmissen, aber seinen Char ordendlich zu spielen kriegt kaum einer hin."



richtig,deswegen verstehe ich nicht warum leute auf zusammengezählte itemlvls schauen...das nix aussagt ...mit "Dps" kann man wenigstens noch mit arbeiten .....kenne leute die reissen mit blauem equip mehr gegenüber eines t9 full epic equipten


----------



## _Ultrix_ (16. Juni 2010)

Ja klar und meine Omma macht mehr Dmg mit grauen Items als manche mit epischen. Bla Bla Bla.
Für wie blöd hältst du die Leute hier im Forum?
Wenn du ein Problem mit GS hast, dann bist du selbst schuld und kriegst dein Gear eben nicht zusammen.
Das spricht auch nicht gerade für Skill, wenn man das nicht schafft bzw. dafür nicht die Geduld hat.


----------



## Gerti (16. Juni 2010)

simplename schrieb:


> richtig,deswegen verstehe ich nicht warum leute auf zusammengezählte itemlvls schauen...das nix aussagt ...mit "Dps" kann man wenigstens noch mit arbeiten .....kenne leute die reissen mit blauem equip mehr gegenüber eines t9 full epic equipten



Und nach was für einem Kriterium suchst du dir Leute zusammen? 
Wenn du die Leute nicht kennst, kannst du nur nach Equip, Achievments und Eindruck durch Wortwechsel den Spieler einschätzen.
Das mit dem Skill merkt man erst, wenn man den Boss gerade umgehauen hat bzw an ihm wiped.

Ob du jetzt deine Gruppe nach Erfahung, Itemlevel, Achievements, Gearscore, Freundlichkeit oder was auch immer zusammen stellst, du hast nie die Sicherheit, dass die Leute spielen können. Aber irgendwie musst du die Leute aussuchen. Und wenn der RL meint, er nimmt nur Leute mit nem GS von 6k mit ist das sein Problem, da es davon Zeugt, dass er das ganze noch nicht wirklich verstanden hat.


----------



## wonder123 (16. Juni 2010)

_Ultrix_ schrieb:


> Ja klar und meine Omma macht mehr Dmg mit grauen Items als manche mit epischen. Bla Bla Bla.
> Für wie blöd hältst du die Leute hier im Forum?
> Wenn du ein Problem mit GS hast, dann bist du selbst schuld und kriegst dein Gear eben nicht zusammen.
> Das spricht auch nicht gerade für Skill, wenn man das nicht schafft bzw. dafür nicht die Geduld hat.



größter müll ever, nur weil du 1mal in jede ini rennst und jedes item abstaubst heißt es ja nich, dass es jedem so geht. ich zb renne 8 wochen lang jede woche 6-8 bosse in icc 10 sowie 25 legen und pdk 25 clear zum teil auch noch 10er pdok und brauche noch aus jeder ini items... in icc zb von jedem boss in pdk und pdok nur 2-3... und wieso kriege ich die items nicht? nach 8 wochen icc habe ich zusammengrechnet im 25er+10er insg 3 tankitems droppen sehen und hab 2!!! davon bekommen und für andere bot sich nich die möglichkeit , da sie einfach nicht gedropt sind trotz gilde+dkp system... eq lucken hat NIX mit skill zu tun...


----------



## Enis1500 (16. Juni 2010)

ich vote for skillscore^^


----------



## _Ultrix_ (16. Juni 2010)

wonder123 schrieb:


> größter müll ever



Danke, das Kompliment gebe ich gleich mal zurück!
Manchmal wäre es nicht schlecht, sich vorher zu informieren um was es in der Diskussion gerade geht, oder?
Hier ranten Leute rum, die nicht ICC mitgenommen werden weil sie zu niedrigen GS haben mit ihrem Gear <T9.
Du willst mir doch nicht weismachen, dass du als Tank T9 nicht zusammenkriegst, oder?
Die 245er und 264er Markenitems gibt es ja schliesslich auch noch.

Wie viel Glück du in ICC hast ist doch völlig zweitrangig bei der ganzen GS-Diskussion. Ausserdem gibt es noch
AK 10/25 und gecraftete Items. Manche 264er PVP-Teile sollten auch besser sein als 232er PvE.


----------



## niclium (16. Juni 2010)

Gearscore<Skill aber bei nen rnd raid nicht shclecht um schnell nen überblick zu schaffen nur skill sagt es trodsem nix aus . aus ende


----------



## wonder123 (16. Juni 2010)

_Ultrix_ schrieb:


> Danke, das Kompliment gebe ich gleich mal zurück!
> Manchmal wäre es nicht schlecht, sich vorher zu informieren um was es in der Diskussion gerade geht, oder?
> Hier ranten Leute rum, die nicht ICC mitgenommen werden weil sie zu niedrigen GS haben.
> Offensichtlich trifft das auf dich nicht zu, da du schreibst, seit einigen Wochen ICC zu laufen.



ok ich entschuldige mich hab deinen post wohl etwas überinterptretiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MEIN FEHLER^^
also ich hab meinen pala damals nur über einen guten ruf meinen ex mains pre icc ... in icc reinbekommen und das nur aus mitleid xD ich hab in der gesamten ini nur 1mal was verkackt und zwar als ich bei fauldarm? oder modermine? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die grünen blubbs kiten sollte was ich zuvor noch nie gemacht hab und daher voll verkackt hab^^ das kann ich übrigens bis heute noch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die haben dann gesagt ok is gut macht wer anders und zack lag der boss, vorallem da die sehr erstaunt darüber waren wie ordentlich ich mit dem eq doch spielen würde.

hatte damals durch farmerei und bissl craften grade so 4.9k marke geknackt und stand mit weniger als 40k hp in icc^^
da ich demnächst rerollen werde bei der anderen fraktion wo ich leider keine guten kontakte hab^^ werde ich bald auch vor diesem problem stehen und ich ärgere mich jetzt schon weil ich 20 abfuhren für den 10er bekommen werde bis sich 1 raidlead mal erbarmt mich mitzunehmen .
ich melde mich allerdings immer nur dann für den höheren raid wenn ich meine dass ich bereit dafür bin einige guides kenne und ungefähr weiß welche werte ich mitzubringen habe... mit 4k gs in icc is natürlich schon etwas dreist^^

edit(nachdem ich dein edit gelesen hab^^) : ja natürlich ich bin mit fast full 245iger das erste mal icc gerannt und da ich selbst kein pvp betreibe halte ich von derlei aktionen nicht sonderlich ^^ und für mich liegt der knackpunkt daran dass ich persönlich in ak eh nur auf marken hoffen kann und dermaßen dropppech hab dass es schlimmer kaum geht. würfeln tue ich übrigen auch IMMER unter 100^^
und mit dermaßen droppech bedarf es halt eines abnormalen zeitaufwands sich das nötige eq für die höhere instant zusammenzufarmen. versteh das nicht falsch ich will damit nicht sagen ..pfui arbeit.. sondern monatelang dieselbe inze abfarmen obwohl man die längst auf farmstatus hat ist sinnlos... und ich gehöre zu den leuten die auch gern mal 40 mal an einem boss wipen, wenn es hoffnung auf einen sieg gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSaph (16. Juni 2010)

Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist nicht, dass es so etwas wie Gearscore überhaupt gibt, denn immerhin vermittelt es zumindest einen ersten, vagen Eindruck vom Equip des Gegenübers. Das Problem sind die ganzen Idioten, die utopische Gearscorewerte verlangen und sich in der Gruppenzusammenstellung wirklich komplett nach diesen richten. Gearscore ist nur so schlimm, wie die Community, die ihn benutzt.


----------



## Bluebarcode (16. Juni 2010)

gearscore gehört tatsächlich verboten, auch die itemlevel sollten unsichtbar bleiben.
Genauso dmgmeter. Früher gings auch ohne - da war aber das gejubel im ts viel grösser als heutzutage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Juni 2010)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> gearscore gehört tatsächlich verboten, auch die itemlevel sollten unsichtbar bleiben.
> Genauso dmgmeter. Früher gings auch ohne - da war aber das gejubel im ts viel grösser als heutzutage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Recount macht aber noch Sinn. Da kann man etwa sehen, wer durch AE oder sonstige Bossfertigkeiten, denen man ausweichen kann, Schaden bekommen hat.


----------



## Bergerdos (17. Juni 2010)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> gearscore gehört tatsächlich verboten, auch die itemlevel sollten unsichtbar bleiben.
> Genauso dmgmeter. Früher gings auch ohne - da war aber das gejubel im ts viel grösser als heutzutage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das Problem ist nicht dann wenn es was zu jubeln gibt, das Problem hast Du dann wenn es nach dem 20. Wipe immer noch nix zum Jubeln gibt. 
Dass es daran liegt daß in ICC 10er 3 von den DD mit durchschnittlichem Itemlevel von 200 nur 2 k DPS fahren kannst Du ja nicht wissen, Du willst ja dass man es nicht mehr sehen kann.
Wenn Du Raidleiter wärst, würdest Du wirklich Leute mit full T7 mit nach ICC nehmen ? Tank unbuffed 28 k Leben ? Heiler mit 1800 Zaubermacht ? .... dann viel Spaß beim Wipen beim ersten Boss.


----------



## RedShirt (17. Juni 2010)

jls13 schrieb:


> Oder einfach /gs Name    . Dann musst du nicht neben demjenigen stehen.



genau - und so die alten - lokal gecachten - daten zugreifen, und sehen was er zu dem zeitpunkt, als Du an ihm mal vorbeigelaufen bist (er kam vom pvp? hatte noch neues gear ohne sockel/vz an? egal...) und dann danach zu bewerten.
Ganz böser Fehler.



wonder123 schrieb:


> und dermaßen dropppech hab dass es schlimmer kaum geht. würfeln tue ich übrigen auch IMMER unter 100^^



in 99 von 100 Fällen im Mittel. Aber da schließe ich mich an - ich hab auch keinen Würfelbot der die Gleichverteilung beeinflußt.


----------



## Cali75 (17. Juni 2010)

ich hab Leute in der Gilde, die farmen ohne Ende, um sich urtümliches Saronit zu kaufen und die höchsten Sachen vom Schmied machen zu lassen - Effekt GS = 5400 ca. Aber noch nicht mal richtig im Talentbaum geskillt, HDR noch nicht durchgezogen (noch nicht mal Questreihe beendet), kennen kein Obsi, noch nicht mal die Würmer in pdk geschafft. Das ist hart.

Ich habe das Addon auch drauf, aber als Tank kann ich mich in den Random Inis damit orientieren, wen ich dabei hab und ob ich ein wenig langsamer machen muss oder durchziehen kann. Anmachen würd ich nie jemanden wegen seines gs oder ausgrenzen. Aber es ist mir auch schon passiert; da wird ewig ein Tank gesucht für ICC, du hast gs 5k und wirst wegen miesem gs und unterirdischem Equip !! (trage Frostmarkenequip) abgelehnt. Tja, dann kommt der eben nicht in den Genuss meiner PalaTank fähigkeiten...


----------



## Sacrilege (17. Juni 2010)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> gearscore gehört tatsächlich verboten, auch die itemlevel sollten unsichtbar bleiben.
> Genauso dmgmeter. Früher gings auch ohne - da war aber das gejubel im ts viel grösser als heutzutage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Super, dann nimmt man einen voll episch gekleideten Spieler nach ICC-25 mit, der einen unsichtbaren Itemlevel Durchschnitt von 200 hat^^ Egal wie gut der spielt, sein Gear reicht einfach für diese Instanz nicht, damit kann er benötigte Schadens-/Heilwerte einfach nicht erreichen.

Manchmal gehe ich meinem Twink Random ICC, interessant was einem da so alles unterkommt. Es gibt genug Leute die völlig unterquipped sind, aber offenbar die Ansicht vertreten ihr spielerisches Talent sei überirdisch und gleicht alles aus.

Die Leute die rumheulen daß Gearscore verboten gehört, sind fast ausnahmslos jene die mit nem GS von 4K nach ICC-25 wollen - und dann die Welt nicht verstehen warum man sie nicht mitnimmt.

Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen 2 Spielern habe, zB einer hat nen GS von 5000 und der andere hat 5500, dann nehme ich den mit 5500. Warum? Zum Zeitpunkt des Invites weiß ich von beiden nichts über ihren Skill, ich kann nur ihr Gear beurteilen. Besseres Gear verzeiht bsp. auch mehr Fehler, die Wahrscheinlichkeit daß bei dem mit 5500 mehr Schaden oder Heilung rüberkommt ist einfach größer. Klar könnte der Spieler auch der größte Gimp auf Erden sein, aber das kann ich vorher sowieso nicht wissen.


----------



## Kafka (17. Juni 2010)

Lustiger finde ich ja die Leute die an 6k GS dran sind aber nicht mal wissen wie man sich im Dungeon Finder anmeldet, oder wenn sie es doch mal schaffen das Knöpfchen zu drücken in na Ini erst übelst alle Anderen flammen aber dann mit dem DMG zwischen Tank und Heiler stehen xD Da denkt man sich auch nur "Ja ne ist klar, Ebay lässt grüssen" oder schnell durch Werbe einen Freund auf 80 gezogen, und dann ICC gezogen xD (dieses jämmerliche Spiel hatte ich gestern mit nen Schurken GS 5,5K in etwa in VH. Der hat sage und schreibe um die 2,5k dps gemacht..... Ansich hätte er schon mehr machen müssen wenn er seine Rüstungsteile nach den Mobs geworfen hätte -.-)


----------



## mezo (17. Juni 2010)

man kann hier wohl nicht mit dem argument "früher gings auch ohne" kommen, denn die encounter sind heute ganz anders und sind darauf ausgelegt. ich spiele wow seit der ersten stunde und habe kein großes problem mit solchen addon. wenn ich persönlich einen raid baue, schaue ich nicht nur auf gs, sondern auch auf enchants und sockel


----------



## RedShirt (17. Juni 2010)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen 2 Spielern habe, zB einer hat nen GS von 5000 und der andere hat 5500, dann nehme ich den mit 5500.



Hat der mit 5500 lauter PvP Sachen an? Alle Sockel richtig drin? Oder Evtl ein Wille-Healpala?
Hat er BeinVZ? Meta aktiv (ich hab ohne Witz Leute gesehen, die den nichtmal aktiv hatten... aber GS 5700... egal, falsch war der Stein eh)

Solch pauschale Ansagen wie Deine leiten neue und unerfahrene Raidleads genau zu der "Tooltip-Auslese", die einen fast schon zwingt für die ersten Schritte PvP-Gear und Hit-Trinkets (letztens n DK mit 2x Hittrinket PvP+PvE bei Tora gesehen, also an die 400 Hit gesamt, schon nötig für ne 2 HD Waffe...) mitzunehmen, wenn man unter 5,3k GS bei manchen nichtmal mim Hintern angeschaut wird für ICC10 o.ä.

GZ zur eindimensionalität der Zahl "GS"


----------



## Alhania (17. Juni 2010)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich den ganzen Gearscorekram auch echt hassen gelernt habe. Aber wer hier meint, dass zu Classic alles besser sei, der möge sich doch bitte daran erinnern, wie es damals mit Feuerresi bzw Naturresi war (Wer naxx noch im alten kennt auch Frostresi).
Damals war das der gleiche Schrott - MC mehrmals clear - andere Raidgrp - Wie du hast nur Feuerresi xy - sorry zu wenig.

Und den gleichen Mist haben wir nun mit Gearscore.

irgendwas finden die immer um sich zu messen.


----------



## Sacrilege (17. Juni 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Hat der mit 5500 lauter PvP Sachen an? Alle Sockel richtig drin? Oder Evtl ein Wille-Healpala?
> Hat er BeinVZ? Meta aktiv (ich hab ohne Witz Leute gesehen, die den nichtmal aktiv hatten... aber GS 5700... egal, falsch war der Stein eh)
> 
> Solch pauschale Ansagen wie Deine leiten neue und unerfahrene Raidleads genau zu der "Tooltip-Auslese", die einen fast schon zwingt für die ersten Schritte PvP-Gear und Hit-Trinkets (letztens n DK mit 2x Hittrinket PvP+PvE bei Tora gesehen, also an die 400 Hit gesamt, schon nötig für ne 2 HD Waffe...) mitzunehmen, wenn man unter 5,3k GS bei manchen nichtmal mim Hintern angeschaut wird für ICC10 o.ä.
> ...



Nix eindimensional 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Vergleich bezog sich darauf daß beide Spieler korrekt gesockelt und verzaubert sind und das für ihre Klasse relevante Equipment tragen und damit den jeweiligen GS erreichen. Nur dann kann ich objektiv den Gearstand der beiden vergleichen. Nur auf die Zahl zu schauen ist mehr als doof. Sollte da einer mit sinnlosen PvP Teilen ankommen (es gibt auch einige wenige sinnvolle PvP Teile) kann er sich gleich wieder trollen, dann schicke ich ihn zu den Portalen wo er sich fürs BG anmelden kann. Andererseits wenn der besagte 4K GS Spieler ankommt und sich für ICC-25 meldet, dann brauche ich nicht mehr schauen. Sollte er im Quest Gear kommen und sich noch nicht umgezogen haben, ist das sein Pech - wenn es heißt: Gearcheck Dala Mitte, haben die Leute dort mit dem Gear das im Raid zu tragen beabsichtigen anzutanzen - tun sie's nicht, ist es deren Problem, nicht meines ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Juni 2010)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Die Leute die rumheulen daß Gearscore verboten gehört, sind fast ausnahmslos jene die mit nem GS von 4K nach ICC-25 wollen - und dann die Welt nicht verstehen warum man sie nicht mitnimmt.


Diese Aussage ist ja nun wirklich der blanke Unsinn. Hast du einen Beleg dafür?


----------



## Da Magic (17. Juni 2010)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Super, dann nimmt man einen voll episch gekleideten Spieler nach ICC-25 mit, der einen unsichtbaren Itemlevel Durchschnitt von 200 hat^^ Egal wie gut der spielt, sein Gear reicht einfach für diese Instanz nicht, damit kann er benötigte Schadens-/Heilwerte einfach nicht erreichen.
> 
> Manchmal gehe ich meinem Twink Random ICC, interessant was einem da so alles unterkommt. Es gibt genug Leute die völlig unterquipped sind, aber offenbar die Ansicht vertreten ihr spielerisches Talent sei überirdisch und gleicht alles aus.
> 
> ...




man sieht auch so am eq ob das was vernünftiges ist oder nur mist, dafür braucht man kein gearscore oder ilvl


----------



## RedShirt (17. Juni 2010)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Nix eindimensional
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn Du Dir da schon die Mühe machst, dann siehst Du ohne GS schon, was für Teile er trägt und woher die sind.

Ich nehm z.B. gern 245er PdOK Träger lieber mit als einen 251 er ICC10 Mann. Das grüne "heroisch" hat da noch etwas Wert.

Du musst schon dazusagen, daß Du auf korrekt VZ + Sockel schaust. Liest man Deine Aussage ohne diese Kenntnis, bleibt nur 1 Zahl übrig.


----------



## Leonalis (17. Juni 2010)

Jetzt fangen sie ja schon an ihren GS wert hochzuschrauben wegen icc.


Sprich wenn jetzt in icc10 der Buff auf 20% ist gehen die leute hin und sagen sich,. dann ist mein wert ja auch 20% mehr wert,. also kann ich einfach meine 5000 x 1.2 rechnen. ALso hab ich in wirklichkeit 6000 und nicht 5000.

Made my day,. bei 30% hat er dann 6'500. Na herzlich wilkommen


----------



## Kiriyana (17. Juni 2010)

Gestern im Trade-Channel auf Kil'Jaeden:

"3 vs. 3 Group (wird jetzt aufgemacht) suche Healer (Paladin oder Dudu) und Schurke, min. GS 5,2"

Mehr braucht man zum Schwachsinn dieses Addons eigentlich nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## Kiriyana (17. Juni 2010)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Die Leute die rumheulen daß Gearscore verboten gehört, sind fast ausnahmslos jene die mit nem GS von 4K nach ICC-25 wollen - und dann die Welt nicht verstehen warum man sie nicht mitnimmt.



Das ist kompletter Blödsinn, der nur eine Verallgemeinerung mangels passender Argumente darstellt.

Es sei denn, du bringst mir Beweise für diese Aussage.



Sacrilege schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen 2 Spielern habe, zB einer hat nen GS von 5000 und der andere hat 5500, dann nehme ich den mit 5500. Warum? Zum Zeitpunkt des Invites weiß ich von beiden nichts über ihren Skill, ich kann nur ihr Gear beurteilen. Besseres Gear verzeiht bsp. auch mehr Fehler, die Wahrscheinlichkeit daß bei dem mit 5500 mehr Schaden oder Heilung rüberkommt ist einfach größer. Klar könnte der Spieler auch der größte Gimp auf Erden sein, aber das kann ich vorher sowieso nicht wissen.



Blöd nur, wenn du einen Hunter wegen GS 5,5K mitnimmst, der komplett in Heil-Schami Sachen rumrennt.
GS zeigt dir das nämlich NICHT an.

Da wäre der Schurke mit GS 5 deutlich besser gewesen.

Aber den Spieler anklicken, sein Equip anschauen und dann zu entscheiden, kostet ja viiieeel zu viiieeel Zeit.


----------



## Feresh (17. Juni 2010)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Die Leute die rumheulen daß Gearscore verboten gehört, sind fast ausnahmslos jene die mit nem GS von 4K nach ICC-25 wollen - und dann die Welt nicht verstehen warum man sie nicht mitnimmt.



Nein, aber ich kann mich aufregen, wenn ich nen Gearscore von 5.200 habe und nicht mitgenommen werde weil ich mit dem Equip angeblich nicht den benötigten Dmg schaffe (obwohl ich weiß, dass ich klar drüber bin).

Man kann den Gearscore als Hilfe nehmen, dafür ist es sicherlich sinnvoll (für eine erste Einschätzung). Aber so, wieviele darauf rumreiten und es als Pimmelverlängerung nehmen ist es lächerlich. Bei uns aufm Server haste Leute, da wirste schon nicht mitgenommen, wenn ein GS von 5,5k gefordert wird und du (übertrieben gesagt) 5.499 hast. Sowas ist einfach nur lachhaft. Außerdem schaffen es Topgilden ja auch, Raids zusammenzustellen und das Equip ohne GS zu beurteilen. :-)


----------



## Leonalis (17. Juni 2010)

Feresh schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich kann mich aufregen, wenn ich nen Gearscore von 5.200 habe und nicht mitgenommen werde weil ich mit dem Equip angeblich nicht den benötigten Dmg schaffe (obwohl ich weiß, dass ich klar drüber bin).
> 
> Man kann den Gearscore als Hilfe nehmen, dafür ist es sicherlich sinnvoll (für eine erste Einschätzung). Aber so, wieviele darauf rumreiten und es als Pimmelverlängerung nehmen ist es lächerlich. Bei uns aufm Server haste Leute, da wirste schon nicht mitgenommen, wenn ein GS von 5,5k gefordert wird und du (übertrieben gesagt) 5.499 hast. Sowas ist einfach nur lachhaft. Außerdem schaffen es Topgilden ja auch, Raids zusammenzustellen und das Equip ohne GS zu beurteilen. :-)




Selber gruppen bauen,... kostet zwar nerven aber die beliebtheit steigt rasant wenn sie erkennen das man nicht so auf GS schaut.


----------



## Phash (17. Juni 2010)

Situation: 

Ick und Krick (PoS, hc)

die 3 5.2-5.5k gs DDs fallen um

bei 25% fällt der Heiler um

alle durch Nova, Giftlache oder Pursuit gestorben...

kleiner 3.9k gs Pala haut Ick den Rest alleine raus (inkl ALLER CDs die ich hatte sowie Siegel des Lichts, Pot, GS und Naaru Selbstheilung...)

"Wahnsinn, und das mit nichtmal 4k GS..." wenn ich sowas schon hör 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






n Freund von mir, Magier, ist irgendwie in jedem random raid erster im dmgmeter - obwohl er teilweise 500-1000 GS weniger hat als der Rest... warum gibts da kein gescheites Addon, das sich sowas merkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Immer nur Namenslisten führen mit Gummels suckt


----------



## Sacrilege (17. Juni 2010)

Schaut man nur auf die Zahl die das Addon ausspuckt, sagt das nichts aus, denn die Zahl kann auf verschiedenste Arten manipuliert werden. Ein Blick auf den Charakter bleibt einem nicht erspart. Hat man den Charater begutachtet und alles ist korrekt, also der Klasse entsprechendes PvE Equipment und keine PvP Teile, Verzauberungen und Sockelsteine, dann und nur dann hat die Zahl eine Aussagekraft und man kann das Gear von 2 Spielern vergleichen.

Hat man unter diesen Voraussetzungen die Wahl zwischen GS5000 vs. GS5500 wie in meinem weiter oben angeführten Beispiel, dann sind das nur 2 Zahlen, die aber Welten hinsichtlich des Gearunterschieds darstellen. Das Addon nimmt einem lediglich Arbeit ab.

Was manche scheinbar auch nicht bedenken... den Dmg den man mit einem bestimmten Gearstand erreicht ist eine Seite der Medaille. Aber mit besserem Equip erhöhen sich nicht nur Schaden und Heilung, auch alle anderen Werte gehen in die Höhe - mehr Leben, mehr Mana, mehr Zaubermacht, Angriffskraft usw. usw.

Nehmen wir mal an 2 Heiler, mit oben angeführten GS5000 und GS5500. Man kann davon ausgehen daß der mit dem höheren GS vermutlich mehr Heal raushauen wird. Dazu kommt seine Überlebenschancen sind besser da er mehr Life hat und er wird länger heilen können, da er mehr Mana hat. Selbige Umstände gelten natürlich genauso für Damage oder Tank Klassen.

Was die "ich will ICC-25 gehen" 4K GS Heuler angeht. In nahezu allen Fällen haben die Leute wirklich diesen Netto Gearscore. Soll heißen: der GS ist entweder wirklich nur 4K oder der GS ist manipuliert und wenn von dem 5.x GS den Müll abzieht, bleiben wieder nur mehr 4K über.

Was die Top Gilden angeht, die haben GS nicht nötig, denn die haben Leute die wissen was sie tun. Schaut man sich mal Spieler von denen an, haben ohnehin alle einen GS von 6K aufwärts.

Gearscore ist ein Hilfsmittel, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Es verbieten zu wollen ist Schwachsinn, nur auf die Zahl zu schauen ohne jemals einen Blick auf den Charakter geworfen zu haben ist genauso Schwachsinn.


----------



## Sarjin (17. Juni 2010)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Super, dann nimmt man einen voll episch gekleideten Spieler nach ICC-25 mit, der einen unsichtbaren Itemlevel Durchschnitt von 200 hat^^ Egal wie gut der spielt, sein Gear reicht einfach für diese Instanz nicht, damit kann er benötigte Schadens-/Heilwerte einfach nicht erreichen.
> 
> Manchmal gehe ich meinem Twink Random ICC, interessant was einem da so alles unterkommt. Es gibt genug Leute die völlig unterquipped sind, aber offenbar die Ansicht vertreten ihr spielerisches Talent sei überirdisch und gleicht alles aus.
> 
> ...



Das ist soooo wahr -.-. Dieses geflame über das Addon ist soo sinnlos. Skill kann man bevor man in der ini war nicht messen. Alle flamen immer über dieses Addon dabei sind es die Nutzer die entscheiden was sie daraus machen. Aber lieber nimmt man sich das Addon als Ziel als die deppen die es missbrauchen, obwohl es integrierte Tabelle gibt die anzeigt was man für welche Instanz braucht.
Ich hab Beispielsweise einen Krieger tank der recht gutes Equipment hat wenn man icc ausschleißt. GS von 4800. Ich käme niemals auf die Idee mit ihm Archavons Kammer zu gehen ganz einfach weil ich das meinen Mitspielern nicht antun will. Toravon ist ein t10 Boss und t10 kann ich noch nicht tanken..


Mir ist es seit es Gearscore gibt kaum (kann mich nur an 1mal erinnern) passiert das ich wegen zu schlechtem Equip nicht mitgenommen wurde. Ganz einfach weil ich es möglichst vermeide mich irgendwo durchschleifen zu lassen. Ich gehe vll maximal einmal Archavons Kammer mit Heilertwinks und dds. Aber auch nicht mit einem 3k GS.

"Brainsucker sind unter uns! Erkennt die Zeichen glaubt nicht alles was sie euch erzählen!"
Das noch als letztes Kommentar an die ganzen Meinungsmitläufer, die dann letzten Endes noch alles nachbrabbeln: "Gearscore wenn ich das schon höre bekomm ich die Krätze"


Fazit: ES GIBT EINFACH KEINE BESSERE ALTERNATIVE FÜR RANDOMRAIDS...


----------



## La Saint (17. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute,

den Thread habe ich stichpunktartig und die letzten 5 Seiten komplett durchgelesen. Es ist schon ziemlich erschreckend, was zur Zeit in WoW abzugehen scheint.

Zur Person: Wow seid ungefähr Release, vor ca. einem 3/4 Jahr aufgehört bei der Zwangsumstellung auf BattleNet.

GearScore habe ich daher nie persönlich kennengelernt. Aber das ist auch nicht mein Thema. Was mich mehr erschreckt ist die hier vorherrschende Meinung, ein Char müsse einem bestimmten Standard, einer bestimmten Schablone entsprechen.

Wobei man anscheinend sehr konkrete Vorstellungen hat. Es muß nicht nur ein bestimmtes Equipment von einer bestimmten Qualität sein, nein, man erwartet auch eine konkrete, punktgenaue Skillung, eine exakt vorgegebene Sockelung und eine genau definierte Verzauberung. Auch nur die geringste Abweichung von dieser Schablone führt zum Ausschluß vom Gruppenspiel und erklärt den Spieler zum Solospieler.

Sollte mich die Neugier doch noch mal zu einem Wiederaufleben des Accounts bringen, dann hätte ich gern folgende Informationen:

1) Wo finde ich die offiziell anerkannten Schablonen für die jeweiligen Klassen? Da offensichtlich eine konkrete Vorstellungen über das Aussehen eines Chars besteht, werden doch irgendwo Checklisten oder ähnliches existieren. Vielleicht gleich mit Anleitung, wie man an die geforderten Teile auch ran kommt.

2) Wie komme ich aus dem Zirkelschluß "Keine Ini ohne Equip - kein Equip ohne Ini" raus? Gibt es empfohlene Goldseller?

Ohne euch zanken zu wollen, aber ich bin froh, daß ich bei Aion gelandet bin. Das spielt sich wie WoW vor 4 Jahren. Addons gibt es nicht. Und in eine Gruppe wird man eingeladen, wenn man der geforderten Funktion (Tank, Heal, DD, CC) entspricht, und nicht etwa, weil alle Korinthen geka .. ähm, gezählt wurden. Da werden keine Verzauberungen überprüft, Sockel (Stigmas) begutachtet und keine Items bewertet. Da spielt man auch random als Gruppe zusammen, und nicht als 5 individuelle Vollroxxer, bei dem der eine dem anderen nicht die Butter auf dem Brot gönnt.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Sacrilege (17. Juni 2010)

Kurz und schmerzlos...

Solange du nicht beabsichtigst an Raids teilzunehmen, kannst du tun und lassen was du willst, das interessiert niemanden.

Sofern du an Raids teilnehmen und diese auch erfolgreich beenden willst, wirst du dich an bestimmte "Schablonen", Skillungen, etc. anpassen MÜSSEN.

zu 1) sogar auf Buffed gibt es Klassenguides, etc. - Lesen bildet

zu 2) Ja gibt es auch, aber wer Gold kauft der ist sowieso unfähig. Gold ist schon lange kein Thema mehr, das wird einem durch daily quests, etc. sowieso hinterhergeworfen




La schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> den Thread habe ich stichpunktartig und die letzten 5 Seiten komplett durchgelesen. Es ist schon ziemlich erschreckend, was zur Zeit in WoW abzugehen scheint.
> 
> ...


----------



## Catharyn (17. Juni 2010)

Also ich persönlich finde der überzogene GS Wahn einfach lächerlich.
Wenn ich in eine rnd Ini Leute mit GS von 2,x oder 3,x hab mach ich halt langsamer da ich sehe die haben noch nicht das passende Equip, aber zu sagen mit gs von 4,8k kann man Toravon 10er nicht tanken ist übertrieben ich hab den gestern mit GS von 4,6k getankt und da es leichte Spottprobleme gab hatte sowohl der Dudu Tank mit 6k GS und ich in der Tankphase ca 6-8 Frostdebuffs. Das ich mit 43k Life den im 25 nicht tanken kann ist mir auch ohne GS bewusst, wobei versuchen könnte man es ja.
Bei manchen Anforderungen frag ich mich nur wie soll man bitte an einen GS von 5,5k für ICC 10er kommen wenn man schon 5,2k für PdK braucht? Ich weis zwar das mit Leech King die Epics nur so an jeder Ecke zu finden sind, aber selbst mit Marken T9 und Pdk Craft Items kommt man nicht über 5k.
Andererseits gibt es auch immer noch Leute die einen mitnehmen auch wenn der eigene GS 1-2k unter dem Grp durchschnitt liegt und man die Bosse selber noch nicht getankt hat, danke nochmal an den netten DK RL der mich AK 10er tanken ließ.


----------



## Blub Bekifft (17. Juni 2010)

Wird doch alles Überwertet. Ich hab die "Meesewerkzeugeadds" alles wieder runtergefeuert weil ich glaube das es so oder so nicht korrekt ist. Als Richtwert für die eigene Spielweise mags ok sein (zur Kontrolle) mehr aber nicht. Wenn ich schon Leute mit Mords Gear in HC sehe die es nicht mal schaffen mehr Schaden zu machen als ich mit meinen Twinks die nicht mal das komplette T9 set haben, na ja.
Als Tank oder Heiler gehe ich sowieso nicht mehr und Raiden schon gar nicht wegen dem Gelaber um Gear und Trallala.
Für mich zählt nur eines, der Mob muss fallen und ich darf dem Tank nicht die Aggro klaue ( dafür hab ich noch ein Tool). Der Rest ist mir Wurscht, und wenn ich mal mein Dmg nicht so ist wei es sein sollte, mault eh immer gleich einer rum und lässt Reccount im Channel hochfahren um zu zeigen wie gut er doch ist.


----------



## Kiriyana (17. Juni 2010)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an 2 Heiler, mit oben angeführten GS5000 und GS5500. Man kann davon ausgehen daß der mit dem höheren GS vermutlich mehr Heal raushauen wird. Dazu kommt seine Überlebenschancen sind besser da er mehr Life hat und er wird länger heilen können, da er mehr Mana hat. Selbige Umstände gelten natürlich genauso für Damage oder Tank Klassen.



Das ist völliger Bockmist und ich erkläre dir auch warum:

Beispiel 1:
Mein kleiner Tank-Warri läuft aus voller Überzeugung immer noch mit einem 200-Item-Lvl Trinket rum.
Warum?
Weil es das Juwe-Trinket "Monarchenkrabbe" ist - und mir der Dodge schon mehr als einmal das Leben gerettet hat. Und solange ich kein vergleichbares Trinket finde, dass mir einen ähnlichen Bonus bringt, laufe ich mit einem 200-Item rum.

Dadurch liegt mein GS nun aber bei 5,4 und nicht 5,7 und Leute wie du, sehen mich als schlechteren Tank an.

Beispiel 2:
2 Heiler einer 5K einer 5,5K - mehr life, mehr Mana - was ist mit Reg? 
Was nützt ein 31K Heiler, der nach 3 Casts oom geht? 
Ich war schon mit Priestern in ICC die mich wegen 5 K GS geflamt haben, komischerweise aber permanent nach "Anregen" "Manaflut" und "Hymne" schrieen und im Recount deutlich unter mir waren (obwohl Recount bei Heilern jetzt relativ wenig aussagt) und das obwohl ihr GS 500-1000 über meinem lag.

Ich bin übrigens auch nicht gestorben, weil ich in irgendeiner Suppe stand oder mich ein AoE umgesemmelt hat. 
Und nein, es waren zu dem Zeitpunkt jedes Mal Holy-Priests wie ich und keine Diszis.

Im Übrigen 2 Palas - einer mit GS 5K und einer mit 5,5 K. Du nimmst - ganz klar - Variante Nummer 2. Leider stellst du dann erst im Raid fest, dass besagter Pala im Heil-Meter hinter dem Diszi dümpelt und durch häufiges Ableben auffällt.
Bei Nachfrage, warum dass denn so sei kommt folgende Antwort: "Ja sry meine Bubble läuft immer so schnell aus und die Flügel sind nie rdy".
Das ist kein Scherz, mir ist das schon passiert.



Sacrilege schrieb:


> Was die "ich will ICC-25 gehen" 4K GS Heuler angeht. In nahezu allen Fällen haben die Leute wirklich diesen Netto Gearscore. Soll heißen: der GS ist entweder wirklich nur 4K oder der GS ist manipuliert und wenn von dem 5.x GS den Müll abzieht, bleiben wieder nur mehr 4K über.



Erstmal wurde von dir ein Beweis gefordert, dass alle "GS-Heuler" nur mit 4K GS rumlaufen und ICC nicht mitgenommen werden.

Du bist diesen Beweis immer noch schuldig - die ursprüngliche Aussage einfach umzudrehen, zeigt aber, dass du offenbar keine Beweise hast.


----------



## Lari (17. Juni 2010)

Blub schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon Leute mit Mords Gear in HC sehe die es nicht mal schaffen mehr Schaden zu machen als ich mit meinen Twinks die nicht mal das komplette T9 set haben, na ja.



Stell dir vor, mein 5,8k+ GS Hunter prescht in einer Hero-Ini immer Vollgas raus und macht seine 8k DPS. Was wird mir wohl der Tank sagen?
(Ja, Umleitung kenn ich, hat aber 30 Sekunden CD)

Und dieses "Lol, GS 5,5k+ aber keinen Schaden machen" ist auch ne Urban Legend. Wie oft ich das schon gelesen habe...


----------



## _Ultrix_ (17. Juni 2010)

Kiriyana schrieb:


> Erstmal wurde von dir ein Beweis gefordert, dass alle "GS-Heuler" nur mit 4K GS rumlaufen und ICC nicht mitgenommen werden.
> 
> Du bist diesen Beweis immer noch schuldig - die ursprüngliche Aussage einfach umzudrehen, zeigt aber, dass du offenbar keine Beweise hast.



LOL - Bring doch selber "Beweise", dass es nicht so ist. Wie soll er das denn "beweisen"?
Meinst Du der macht jetzt wegen Dir eine Statisik, am besten noch sortiert nach Realm und Gilde oder was?


----------



## Bullzyi (17. Juni 2010)

schön zu sehen wie die Ganzen Gimps die sich ziehen lassen wollen, fett Epics abstauben wenn man am besten gerade noch 80ig geworden ist.

Gearscore ist ein Segen für Hobby Raidleiter wie mich gewesen der per Knopfdruck gleich wusste ob der brauchbar ist oder nicht. 

Das viele Speudo Raidleiter, Spieler das Tool vollkommen missverstehen und am liebsten gleich 9999999 Gearscore hätten... idioten gibst immer. Dann müsst ihr offline Spielen wenn ihr nicht mit anderen Menschen in Kontakt kommt.

5300 gearscore dürfte man alleine mit Marken und crafted hinbekommen ohne das man nur in eine Instanz gegangen ist. Jeder unter 5300 gs als DD könnte locker sich noch ein wenig pushen bevor er sich zur PDK25 Icc Anmeldung bewirbt. Wenn ich das nicht macht seid ihr einfach faule Gamer die in der Regel auch weniger gut spielen und ich dank GS gut aussortieren kann.


----------



## _Ultrix_ (17. Juni 2010)

@Bullzi

Schön getrollt. PDK25 ICC mindestens 5300 gs - haha.


----------



## Leonalis (17. Juni 2010)

Kiriyana schrieb:


> Das ist völliger Bockmist und ich erkläre dir auch warum:
> 
> Beispiel 1:
> Mein kleiner Tank-Warri läuft aus voller Überzeugung immer noch mit einem 200-Item-Lvl Trinket rum.
> ...



Die hab ich auch noch an und mit 2 51 Audauer gesockelt,... Bis jetzt ist das Sindragosa25iger ned gedroppt und das aus PDK war mich auch nie gegönnt,. so hab ich hald nur den Schlüssel und das Ausdauertrinket, .das herz ist crap wegen gleichem CD mit dem Ring.,..

Und ich nenne mich gerne Bezwinger des gefallenen Königs.

1x wollte mich wer flamen der hatte dann aber schön ein self-owend erzeugt.

Oberflächlichkeit nutzt hald nicht viel 





Achja und hier nochmals die Tabelle von Seite 17 die ich mal gepostet habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wie ihr sehen könnt,. gibt das System von Gear Score selbst einen GS von 4700 für T10*.

Heisst also wer über 4700 ist, ist nach GS RDY FOR ICC10.


----------



## Hotgoblin (17. Juni 2010)

Lieber Equipcheck aufm Flugplatz in Dalaran, vor der Instanz oder sonstwo 
statt dem dummen Gearscore da kann man auch mit Arenaklamotten kommen und man
hat nen Gearscore von XXXX. Außerdem sagt das garnichts von der Erfahrung her aus.

Wenn man beim Equipcheck merkt der hat schon Sachen aus ICC (nicht T10 für Marken >.>)
denkt man ja auch der hat bissl Erfahrung drin ;D

Eigentlich nur ein Schwanzvergleichsaddon!


----------



## Lari (17. Juni 2010)

Bullzyi schrieb:


> 5300 gearscore dürfte man alleine mit Marken und crafted hinbekommen ohne das man nur in eine Instanz gegangen ist. Jeder unter 5300 gs als DD könnte locker sich noch ein wenig pushen bevor er sich zur PDK25 Icc Anmeldung bewirbt. Wenn ich das nicht macht seid ihr einfach faule Gamer die in der Regel auch weniger gut spielen und ich dank GS gut aussortieren kann.



Das ist genauso Blödsinn.
Frisch 80 mit allen T9 Teilen + Markenitems und fast allem aus Hero-Inis = knapp 4800.
Crafted hin oder her, ich würde niemals soviel Gold dafür ausgeben. und 4800 reicht dicke für PDK10/25. Mit 5000 kann man locker ICC10 raiden, ab 5,2k würde ich ICC25 anfangen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Juni 2010)

_Ultrix_ schrieb:


> LOL - Bring doch selber "Beweise", dass es nicht so ist. Wie soll er das denn "beweisen"?
> Meinst Du der macht jetzt wegen Dir eine Statisik, am besten noch sortiert nach Realm und Gilde oder was?



Er hat eine Behauptung getroffen und er soll sie beweisen. Ich kann sie bereits widerlegen. Mein Priester hat nur noch icc25 Items und somit den derzeit maximalen GS (ohne 25er HM) von 6072. Alle aus meinem Raid hassen es auch und haben einen GS von über 5,5k. Somit trifft "fast alle" auf mich schon mal nicht zu. Und trotzdem hasse ich das Programm wie die Pest. Warum ich es dennoch habe? Damit ich mit meinen Twinks weiß, ab wann ich mich für pdk etc. melden "darf" - obwohl ich die Instanz auswendig kenne und mich das Suchtool schon ewig reinlassen würde... so weit ist es gekommen, die Spieler meinen die Instanz besser zu kennen als der Entwickler selbst.


----------



## Zuraxx (17. Juni 2010)

Bäääm der threat hat scho 64 seiten, macht den man endlich wer zu? alles was gesagt werden musste wurde schon gesagt, siehe seite 3-45 48-64 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Ultrix_ (17. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Somit trifft "fast alle" auf mich schon mal nicht zu.



Er hat ja nicht *alle* geschrieben, sondern eben "*fast alle*", bzw. "fast ausnahmslos".
Du bist halt eine auf die es nicht zutrifft.
Das geht mit seiner Aussage immer noch konform.


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Juni 2010)

_Ultrix_ schrieb:


> Er hat ja nicht *alle* geschrieben, sondern eben "*fast alle*", bzw. "fast ausnahmslos".
> Du bist halt eine auf die es nicht zutrifft.
> Das geht mit seiner Aussage immer noch konform.



Wenn er "*fast alle*" sagt und es auf *alle* in meinem Umfeld *nicht *zutrifft, darf ich da Aussage ja wohl berechtigterweise anzweifeln.


----------



## _Ultrix_ (17. Juni 2010)

@ceiwyn
Das hängt von 2 Dingen ab: 
1. Dem Stichprobenumfang
2. Der Auslegung des Ausdrucks "fast alle" bzw. "fast ausnahmslos"


----------



## Trixan (17. Juni 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Das ist soooo wahr -.-. Dieses geflame über das Addon ist soo sinnlos. Skill kann man bevor man in der ini war nicht messen. Alle flamen immer über dieses Addon dabei sind es die Nutzer die entscheiden was sie daraus machen. Aber lieber nimmt man sich das Addon als Ziel als die deppen die es missbrauchen, obwohl es integrierte Tabelle gibt die anzeigt was man für welche Instanz braucht.
> Ich hab Beispielsweise einen Krieger tank der recht gutes Equipment hat wenn man icc ausschleißt. GS von 4800. Ich käme niemals auf die Idee mit ihm Archavons Kammer zu gehen ganz einfach weil ich das meinen Mitspielern nicht antun will. Toravon ist ein t10 Boss und t10 kann ich noch nicht tanken..



rofl gs 4800 und nix mit archa? mein pala hatte einen gs von 4,6-4,7k da dropppech und hab 10/12 icc 10 getankt von ak ganz zu schweigen (mitlerweile hat er 5,5k gs) mein dudu tank hat 4.6k hat auch schon ak ohne probleme getankt, mein krieger hat einen gs von 4.5k auch ohne probs ak10 getankt, mein dk hatn gs von 4,7k auch ohne probs ak10 getankt. vorraussetzung war natürlich immer dass man leute dabei hat die auch spielen können, wenn man als 2ten tank jemanden dabei hat der nicht bei 4 stacks abspottet sondern mal auf 10 hochstacken lässt dann hat man natürlich ein rießen problem.

das lustigste bzw. traurigste bis jetzt war auf meinem realm ein raidlead der meinen disci priest (war 3ter heiler) aus ner icc10er grp gekickt hat mit gs von 5.2k weil ich blaue armschienen hatte (nix gedroppt und keine mats für armschienen gehabt) am ende ist die grp dann noch vor dem ersten boss zerbrochen weil sie beim trash trotz topequip 6mal gewiped sind *g*.

ein anderes mal hat ein raidlead für pdk10 !!!!! nen gs von 5,2k vorrausgesetzt OO als ich ihn gefragt hab was man mit dem gs da drin will war die antwort dass die items noch für jeden ein super upgrade sind. ja klar gs von 5k heist min 232 durchschnitt was sollen da super upgrades Oo.


----------



## Bitialis (17. Juni 2010)

"5300 gearscore dürfte man alleine mit Marken und crafted hinbekommen ohne das man nur in eine Instanz gegangen ist."

Ohne eine Instanz is das schwer.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wer kann sich denn als Frisch 80er die 264er Craftitems leisten, welche entweder 8 x 23 Frostmarken braucht oder ca 6k Gold schonma fürs Saronit.. 
Dann kommen wie bei uns Stoffis noch die Stoffe dazu welche 10-10 sind oder 20 (Stoffe sind das kleinere Übel als das Saronit)

Da ich mir gerade einen Pala hochgezockt habe und alles Markenmäßige + Hero-Ini zeug + 245er Craft Item habe, ergiebt sich bei mir auch nur ein GS von knapp 4,9k.. Also sind deine 5300 GS ohne einen Raid von innen gesehen zu haben einfach nur Utopisch und komplett realitätsverzerrend..

Da viele mit ihren Porno GS von 6,2k nichtmehr wissen ab wann eig was ist, bietet das Addon sogar eine Liste, welcher aber keine Beachtung geschenkt wird..

Die Forderungen nach 5,5k für Icc10 oder 5,2k für PDK sind absolut übertrieben..

Achja und zu einen Dudu der hier vorher was noch reingeschrieben hatte vonwegen die Priester mit 6k GS die aber weniger Healen (Recount) als er, kann man nur sagen "Du weißt das der Dudu der Gruppen Heiler Nr. 1 derzeit ist?" was damals zu BT-Zeiten der Priest war is halt jetzt der Dudu.

Ich packs egal wie ich mich anstrenge jedenfalls nicht über einen vergleichsweise genauso guten Dudu zu stehen. Dafür sind bei und Priests zumindest nicht 90% Overheal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Und warum regen sich hier einige so über GS auf?! Wärs nicht da gehts wieder ans Equip und Achievement checken.. Tja da haben dann vllt die Twinks mim Equip noch glück weil mans ja wie bekannt durch Marken gut zusammenbauen kann, aber Achievements haste ja nicht.. Wie soll ein frisch 80er denn Kingslayer haben?!

Edit2: Achja mein Priest hat auch nur 5,3k trotz ICC 10 (HM) Items..


----------



## Leonalis (17. Juni 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Achja und zu einen Dudu der hier vorher was noch reingeschrieben hatte vonwegen die Priester mit 6k GS die aber weniger Healen (Recount) als er, kann man nur sagen "Du weißt das der Dudu der Gruppen Heiler Nr. 1 derzeit ist?" was damals zu BT-Zeiten der Priest war is halt jetzt der Dudu.



Man differenziere auch "geheilt für" und "absorbier für"

Diszi =/= Druide

Die Funktionen gehen schon weit auseinader


----------



## Sèv! (17. Juni 2010)

Trixan schrieb:


> rofl gs 4800 und nix mit archa? mein pala hatte einen gs von 4,6-4,7k da dropppech und hab 10/12 icc 10 getankt von ak ganz zu schweigen (mitlerweile hat er 5,5k gs) mein dudu tank hat 4.6k hat auch schon ak ohne probleme getankt, mein krieger hat einen gs von 4.5k auch ohne probs ak10 getankt, mein dk hatn gs von 4,7k auch ohne probs ak10 getankt. vorraussetzung war natürlich immer dass man leute dabei hat die auch spielen können, wenn man als 2ten tank jemanden dabei hat der nicht bei 4 stacks abspottet sondern mal auf 10 hochstacken lässt dann hat man natürlich ein rießen problem.



Als ich 2 Tage 80 war hatte ich einen Gs von gannzen 4,1k! Und habe Tora 10/25 getankt
Mit Gs 4,5k habe ich Icc 10 die ersten 3 Bosse getankt


Ich finde GS ist ein sehr gutes Addon zur Stichprobe und unter Experience findet man auch Erfahrung...


----------



## Echter Held (17. Juni 2010)

Eine weitere Option dem Thema Gearscore zu begegnen ist, mit Spielern die einen GS verlangen zu boykottieren und ihnen zu sagen, das man keine Lust habe mit Spielern mitzugehen die so wenig Sachverstand haben in einem Gespräch und durch betrachten zu klären ob der Kandidat nun geeignet ist oder nicht. Ich bin noch nie in einer Gruppe mitgegangen die einen GS verlangt. Einige haben es kapiert. Andere nicht, weil ich einen schwindelerregend guten GS habe und mit Kusshand mitgenommen worden wäre, aber "nein" gesagt habe. Man muss nicht jeden Mist mitmachen.

Meine bescheidene Meinung!

EH


----------



## xontroulis (17. Juni 2010)

Es gibt auch Spiele in denen es kein DBM, GS, recount, usw usw gibt. Als WoW Spieler ist das mal ganz ungewohnt wenn man zum ersten Mal in Gruppen unterwegs ist wo man den ganzen Muell nicht benutzen kann, aber eins ist sicher: viele flames falles dadurch aus und das geposte der Hps und Dps auch. Die Leute spielen die Klasse die ihnen spass macht und holen das beste raus, (wie es auch mal frueher in Wow war) ohne staendig mit anderen verglichen zu werden die zwar mehr Schaden machen, wo dann aber der support fehlt.

Meine Meinung nach 4 Jahren Wow: Aion ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wobei ich hoffe, dass Blizz sich mal irgendwann zusammenreist und das alles mal verbietet, denn WoW ist ansonsten ein sehr nettes Spiel.


----------



## Bitialis (17. Juni 2010)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Man differenziere auch "geheilt für" und "absorbier für"
> 
> Diszi =/= Druide
> 
> Die Funktionen gehen schon weit auseinader




jaja das ist schon Klar =) 
aber ich spiele Holy und kein Diszi und durch den KdH CD usw. ist man einfach nicht mehr der effektive Gruppenheiler der man früher mal war =)
Ok zu BT Zeiten als KdH (Kreis der Heilung) noch keinen CD hatte wars wirklich übertrieben.. Da konnteste rumspringen und nur KdH Spammen und das wars..
Aber so siehts einfach inzwischen nciht mehr aus.. 
Und der Dudu der halt früher nicht der typische Grp-Healer war ist halt in die Rolle reingewachsen..
Holy Priest ist einfach inzwischen iwie eher so nach dem Motto "Kann alles, aber nix richtig" =)


----------



## Ugnar (17. Juni 2010)

_Ultrix_ schrieb:


> Also Leute mit Tier 8.5 haben Skill und die mit T10 nicht oder wie?
> Ob einer Skill hat kann man doch erst im Nachhinein feststellen.
> Wenn einer schon keinen Skill hat, dann ist er mit T8.5 noch schlechter als mit T10, aber in jedem Fall nicht geeignet ICC mitzugehen.
> Dieses Argument "lieber den mit schlechterem gear und skill als umgekehrt" läuft doch völlig ins leere!
> Wenn man heutzutage T9 nicht voll kriegt, dann stimmt doch was nicht.


Du kannst mir nicht erzählen das PDK 25er schwerer ist als Ulduar 25er, weil PDK war so schnell clear im Vergleich zu Ulduar wo es Wochen gedauert hat bis man überhaupt Mimiron bzw. den General down hatte.


----------



## Shendria (17. Juni 2010)

Bullzyi schrieb:


> schön zu sehen wie die Ganzen Gimps die sich ziehen lassen wollen, fett Epics abstauben wenn man am besten gerade noch 80ig geworden ist.
> 
> Gearscore ist ein Segen für Hobby Raidleiter wie mich gewesen der per Knopfdruck gleich wusste ob der brauchbar ist oder nicht.
> 
> ...




Ich frag mich grad ernsthaft wie ich mit nem Mix aus T7-T8-Content-Equip jemals PdK10/25 clearen konnte... geschweige denn ICC10 nh und einige hm.... deiner Meinung nach hat man mit GS vo 5,3k erst was in PDK zu suchen? Dann bin ich wohl Gott das ichs mit 4,8 ohne jegliche Probleme geschafft hab oder?
Wieder mal ein sehr gutes Beispiel für diejenigen die noch immer behaupten das ja soooooooo viele mit GS umgehn können... Auch das letzte bisschen Selbsteinschätzung und Einschätzungsvermögen anderen gegenüber,  is komplett in den Boden gesunken seit WotLk...


----------



## Sacrilege (17. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Er hat eine Behauptung getroffen und er soll sie beweisen. Ich kann sie bereits widerlegen. Mein Priester hat nur noch icc25 Items und somit den derzeit maximalen GS (ohne 25er HM) von 6072. Alle aus meinem Raid hassen es auch und haben einen GS von über 5,5k. Somit trifft "fast alle" auf mich schon mal nicht zu. Und trotzdem hasse ich das Programm wie die Pest. Warum ich es dennoch habe? Damit ich mit meinen Twinks weiß, ab wann ich mich für pdk etc. melden "darf" - obwohl ich die Instanz auswendig kenne und mich das Suchtool schon ewig reinlassen würde... so weit ist es gekommen, die Spieler meinen die Instanz besser zu kennen als der Entwickler selbst.



Ich zitiere mich nochmal selber, da es dir ja so ein Bedüfnis ist darauf rumzureiten:




Sacrilege schrieb:


> Die Leute die rumheulen daß Gearscore verboten gehört, sind fast ausnahmslos jene die mit nem GS von 4K nach ICC-25 wollen - und dann die Welt nicht verstehen warum man sie nicht mitnimmt.




Betrachten wir mal den ganzen Satz... es gibt eine Zusammengehörigkeit die dir vielleicht nicht aufgefallen ist...

1) rumheulen
2) GS = 4K
3) ich will auch mit diesen 4K damit ICC-25 (wohlgemerkt es geht hierbei um die derzeit aktuelle End Content Raid Instanz und nicht um ne popelige Ini!)

Fällt dir da was auf? Wen bitte interessiert es wenn du rumheulst, aber du einer von denen bist die einen GS von 6k haben? Glaubst du ernsthaft irgendwer nimmt dich für voll? Aber du kannst es ja mal versuchen: Poste einfach im /2 "Ich habe nen GS von 6072 und jeder nimmt mich überall hin mit, ich finde das sch... dieses Addon gehört verboten!" Die Reaktion darauf wäre sicher interessant^^

Btw, Wurdest du schon mal aus einer ICC-25 Gruppe gekickt weil dein GS zu hoch ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar gibts auch sehr gut equippte Leute die dieses Addon nicht mögen, vielleich sogar hassen. Aber die Meinung die diese Leute zum Thema Gearscore haben ist nicht wirklich relevant - sie gehören schließlich nicht zur Gruppe jener die davon betroffen sind. Und der springende Punkt ist: diese Leute heulen normalerweise auch nicht rum deswegen, das sind AUSNAHMEN. Ok, du vielleicht schon, mit nem Post im /2 ^^


----------



## GooooZ (17. Juni 2010)

Kalikas schrieb:


> ich hasse dieses Addon Gearscore
> 
> Blizzard sollte Gearscore verbieten



Jopp absolut.

Da ja sowieso im Schlachzugsbrowser-LFG nur Inzen ausgewählt werden können wo das eigene Equip passt! Also kann man für Naxx, etc. ein Häckhen setzen, dann reicht auch das Equip.

Wenn man solche Addons schon baut, dann sollte sich mal jemand ein Addon zu Skillscore bauen, welches dann zwar extrem kompliziert wäre aber mehr bringen würde. In dem sowas wie X-Tode in BlaBla-Instanz durch eigenverschulden. Oder war XXX mal in der Instanz und hat durchschnittlich XX % gecleared.

Aber wenn jemand so ein Addon bauen würde, würden wir warscheinlich vor dem gleichen Problem stehen wie jetzt mit Gearscore (einem Taschenrechner).

Ich war selbst auch oft genug in den verschiedenen Raids und sehe immer und immer wieder Leute mit 5k, 6k+ GS die aber vom dmg sooo extrem grottig sind. Dann mal den einen oder anderen näher angesehen und was zeigte sich oftmals? Der hatte sämtliche Items 251 oder 264 PvP klamotten an oder andere Items die nicht wirklich für deine Klasse gedacht sind! Nur um ganz leicht sein GS zu pushen, da er ja sonst nirgendwo mitkäme. Deswegen rollen ja solche "high-GS Leute" einem auch immer alles weg.

Das addon sagt mit dieser Zahl eigentlich nichts aus (kann ja auch PvP EQ beim Invite sein^^).

Grüße


----------



## Butsch (17. Juni 2010)

hab mit mein gammeltwink drui nen gs von 5104 und auch schon icc10 clear (gildenintern), aber werd wenn ich wo rnd mitwill immer abgelehnt weil ich zu low bin ^^ aber mache sicherlich mehr dps wie manche mit nen gs von 6k siehe perenolde der pewpewlazors, der hat gestern mal seine 13k dps geschafft mit nen gs von 62xx ? letzte wohe hat der nur ca 10k ^^


----------



## Butsch (17. Juni 2010)

hab mit mein gammeltwink drui nen gs von 5104 und auch schon icc10 clear (gildenintern), aber werd wenn ich wo rnd mitwill immer abgelehnt weil ich zu low bin ^^ aber mache sicherlich mehr dps wie manche mit nen gs von 6k siehe perenolde der pewpewlazors, der hat gestern mal seine 13k dps geschafft mit nen gs von 62xx ? letzte wohe hat der nur ca 10k ^^


----------



## Tephis (17. Juni 2010)

Butsch schrieb:


> hab mit mein gammeltwink drui nen gs von 5104 und auch schon icc10 clear (gildenintern), aber werd wenn ich wo rnd mitwill immer abgelehnt weil ich zu low bin ^^ aber mache sicherlich mehr dps wie manche mit nen gs von 6k siehe perenolde der pewpewlazors, der hat gestern mal seine 13k dps geschafft mit nen gs von 62xx ? letzte wohe hat der nur ca 10k ^^



Du willst damit jetzt hoffentlich nicht sagen, dass DPS mehr Aussagekraft hat als Gearscore?!

Ich bin weder Freund von dem einen noch von dem anderen. Beides sind schlechte Richtwerte, die im Zweifel aber trotz allem mehr bringen als eine Einschätzung eines völlig Fremden nur anhand seines Namens.

P.S. Gerade beim Schaden freu ich mich über die Leute, die Fokus-Schaden machen wenn sie sollen und dann vielleicht auch mal nicht Platz 1 in Recount einnehmen. 20k dps beim Bomben von irgendwelchen Adds die niemanden interessieren sieht vielleicht optisch toll aus, sagt aber auch nichts aus.


----------



## Lari (17. Juni 2010)

Butsch schrieb:


> hab mit mein gammeltwink drui nen gs von 5104 und auch schon icc10 clear (gildenintern), aber werd wenn ich wo rnd mitwill immer abgelehnt weil ich zu low bin ^^



Genau, natürlich, einen Königsmörder lehnen sie ab.
Was ihr hier immer ezählt...


----------



## Gabal (17. Juni 2010)

Immer das Geweine. Spielt doch was anderes. Dann habt ihr das Problem nicht mehr. Ich fühle mich zum Beispiel in HDRO zur Zeit pudelwohl.


----------



## Hotgoblin (17. Juni 2010)

Gabal schrieb:


> Immer das Geweine. Spielt doch was anderes. Dann habt ihr das Problem nicht mehr. Ich fühle mich zum Beispiel in HDRO zur Zeit pudelwohl.



Wir sollen also ein anderes Spiel zocken weil vieel Spieler nurnoch einem mit mindest Gearscore mitnehmen?


----------



## wonder123 (17. Juni 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Das ist soooo wahr -.-. Dieses geflame über das Addon ist soo sinnlos. Skill kann man bevor man in der ini war nicht messen. Alle flamen immer über dieses Addon dabei sind es die Nutzer die entscheiden was sie daraus machen. Aber lieber nimmt man sich das Addon als Ziel als die deppen die es missbrauchen, obwohl es integrierte Tabelle gibt die anzeigt was man für welche Instanz braucht.
> Ich hab Beispielsweise einen Krieger tank der recht gutes Equipment hat wenn man icc ausschleißt. GS von 4800. Ich käme niemals auf die Idee mit ihm Archavons Kammer zu gehen ganz einfach weil ich das meinen Mitspielern nicht antun will. Toravon ist ein t10 Boss und t10 kann ich noch nicht tanken..
> 
> 
> ...





die kammer kannst jeden boss mit 4.5k GS problemlos tanken und so^^


----------



## SystemLordAnubis (17. Juni 2010)

Naja das Problem ist, sämtliche Möglichkeiten sich vor ICC auszustatten haben ihre Grenzen.

Mein Schurke hat bisher nur den Gurt aus ICC 10 von der Lady, ich habe ihn mit beträchtlichem Farm und Goldeinsatz mit Lederei und co ausgestattet, Schwachpunkt sind noch die Dolche da selbst für PDK 10 und 25 inzwischen 5,5k minimum gesucht werden.

Grenze wenn jemand alles für Triumph kauft, und das was er noch braucht per Eroberung/Ehre/Heldentum Marken, liegt sein GS etwa bei 5,3k - Wenn man sich noch so wie ich ICC Drops kauft - 5,4k knapp. 

Für viele ICC 10er Gruppen wird inzwischen 5,5k vorausgesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 merkt ihr das Problem?

Wenn ich keine Gildentruppe hätte wär ich gearscht.

Niemand will ohne Eq rein in ICC, aber gewissse 200er Trinkets sind besser als 264er - ich nenne Grandeur, das einzige was daran kommt is das Todesurteil für Melees (das aber ist fast immer locked in raids ^^).




Man steht also da mit 5,4k GS vor dem Raid und kommt nicht rein - wie soll man sich denn qualifizieren wenn jede Ini und Raid vorher nicht das Itemlvl droppen?




AK 10 und 25 kommt nu wegen T10 - ich trag die T10 Handschuhe und wart auf die Hosen, trag aber eh Hosen,Schuhe,Armschienen gecraftet.




Das ist mein Knackpunkt - als schneller betrachter des itemlvl schnitts ist GS genial ^^ für mehr naja.




LG

Nubsi


----------



## Shendria (17. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Genau, natürlich, einen Königsmörder lehnen sie ab.
> Was ihr hier immer ezählt...




DAS hab sogar ich schon erlebt.  Da ich mit einem anderen Titel immer rumlaufe, weil mir Kingslayer mal echt am Allerwertesten vorbeigeht, wurde ich net nur 1x von solchen Oberpros abgelehnt weil ich eben keinen 5,5k GS für ICC10 hatte..... Glaubs oder glaubs net.... Kleiner Hinweis dazu: Im Tooltip wird net angezeigt ob du Kingslayer bist oder net... da siehste nur ne Zahl.... vielleicht kommste jetzt ja drauf warum man net mitgenommen wird...


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (17. Juni 2010)

Ich verstehe es sowieso nicht. Ich bin der Raidleiter und wenn ich sage LFM 10DDs für Nax mindestens 6000GS oder LFM 5 DDs ICC 10er nur mit Königsmörder und Der Wahnsinnige erfolg oder nur mit Schwarzer Rose angelegt ist komplett mir überlassen und das brauch ich weder zu erklären denn das sind nun mal meine Anforderungen, ich zwinge ja keinen mit zu gehen.


----------



## Lari (17. Juni 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> DAS hab sogar ich schon erlebt. Da ich mit einem anderen Titel immer rumlaufe, weil mir Kingslayer mal echt am Allerwertesten vorbeigeht, wurde ich net nur 1x von solchen Oberpros abgelehnt weil ich eben keinen 5,5k GS für ICC10 hatte..... Glaubs oder glaubs net.... Kleiner Hinweis dazu: Im Tooltip wird net angezeigt ob du Kingslayer bist oder net... da siehste nur ne Zahl.... vielleicht kommste jetzt ja drauf warum man net mitgenommen wird...



Es geht darum, dass er als Kingslayer nur den Titel zeigen braucht und man würde ihn mitnehmen. 
Man braucht nicht sagen "mich mit icc-clear haben sie nicht mitgenommen" wenn man dem Raid nicht sagt/zeigt, dass man ICC clear hat. Denn dann ist man wie du sagst auch nur ne Zahl, wenn es um Gearscore geht.


----------



## lagg3r (17. Juni 2010)

TOD dem GS!


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (17. Juni 2010)

lagg3r schrieb:


> TOD dem GS!



und dann? geh ich halt wieder hin und schau mir die grob selbst an und hau ihnen dann ein "Sry Equip zu schlecht, du kommst hier net rein!" was wird dann dadurch gewonnen?


----------



## Shendria (17. Juni 2010)

Klar is es dein gutes Recht, ist es für jeden. Das ganze Problem an der GS-Thematik ist ganz einfach das es mittlerweile einfach 90% der Spieler so handhabt und vorallem das 95% der Spieler das Addon komplett falsch verwendet....

Früher zu BC hattest du relativ wenig Chancen wenn du zu spät 70 geworden bist, noch in nen vernünftigen Raid zu kommen => *HEUL, die nehmen mich net mit.... * => Blizz ändert ihr Spiel in die Richtung mit WotLk das selbst noch eine Chance gegeben ist wenn du ne Woche vor dem nächsten Addon noch Arthi eins aufs Maul geben könntest.  Blizz haut uns also lauter Epics hinterher und lässt uns lockerleicht den Content von 1,5 Jahren überspringen nur um eigentlich ICC gehn zu können. Da es aber immer auch die Leute geben muss die rumposen wollen, brauchten die ein neues Werkzeug um dies sicher zu stellen => GS

d.h.
wenn du mit Beginn von ICC dabei warst, hattest keine Probleme auch mit nen GS von 5k mitgenommen zu werden
wenn du erst jetzt 80 geworden bist, dein T9 gefarmt hast, craftings anhast usw. usw. wirst du teilweise nicht mal mehr PdK mitgenommen, in der man früher sein T9 gefarmt hat.... => eigentlich stehn wir wieder genau da wo wir zu BC eigentlich schon waren, nur das es dieses Mal nicht von Blizz verursacht sondern von den Spielern herbeigeführt worden ist 




Lari schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass er als Kingslayer nur den Titel zeigen braucht und man würde ihn mitnehmen.
> Man braucht nicht sagen "mich mit icc-clear haben sie nicht mitgenommen" wenn man dem Raid nicht sagt/zeigt, dass man ICC clear hat. Denn dann ist man wie du sagst auch nur ne Zahl, wenn es um Gearscore geht.



muss es denn wirklich sein, vorallem jetzt mit dem 20% Buff, das man Leute sucht um ICC10 zu gehn, die nen GS von ICC25 haben? Ich versteh dahinter einfach die Logik nicht.... und sag net das man schnell durch will, denn das kannste auch bei Leuten net voraussetzen die nen GS von 6k haben.... Möcht net wissen wie oft ich schon an Sindragosa nh mit Leuten aus unseren anscheinend so tollen TOP-Gilden gewiped bin....


----------



## Catharyn (17. Juni 2010)

Dann haste dir wenigstens das Equip angeschauen und gibst dem anderen Spieler eine Atwort, viel schlimmer ist es wenn was gesucht wird und man einfach keine Antowrt bekommt weil der GS wohl zu low ist. Wenn da wenigstens ein nein dein GS passt mir nicht kommen würde, aber nein man wird einfach ingoriert. Und ich glaube nicht das ein GS von 4,9k als dd für AK 25 zu wenig ist wenn ich je nach Hero Boss 4,x-5k Dps fahre.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (17. Juni 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> wenn du mit Beginn von ICC dabei warst, hattest keine Probleme auch mit nen GS von 5k mitgenommen zu werden
> wenn du erst jetzt 80 geworden bist, dein T9 gefarmt hast, craftings anhast usw. usw. wirst du teilweise nicht mal mehr PdK mitgenommen, in der man früher sein T9 gefarmt hat.... => eigentlich stehn wir wieder genau da wo wir zu BC eigentlich schon waren, nur das es dieses Mal nicht von Blizz verursacht sondern von den Spielern herbeigeführt worden ist



In BC wurde das auch nicht von Blizz verursacht, ich kann mich noch daran erinnern wie alle geheult haben weil für Kara/Za mindestens T5 verlangt worden ist. Ist ja auch logisch um so mehr Hochwertiges Equip vorhanden ist umso höher werden auch Anforderungen... man will es ja so einfach wie möglich gestalten.




Catharyn schrieb:


> Dann haste dir wenigstens das Equip angeschauen und gibst dem anderen Spieler eine Atwort, viel schlimmer ist es wenn was gesucht wird und man einfach keine Antowrt bekommt weil der GS wohl zu low ist.


 
Naja auch bei ner GS suche würde ich Antworten das es zu niedrig für mich ist aber das macht halt nicht jeder und ist ja auch nicht zwingend nötig.


----------



## Lari (17. Juni 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> muss es denn wirklich sein, vorallem jetzt mit dem 20% Buff, das man Leute sucht um ICC10 zu gehn, die nen GS von ICC25 haben? Ich versteh dahinter einfach die Logik nicht.... und sag net das man schnell durch will, denn das kannste auch bei Leuten net voraussetzen die nen GS von 6k haben.... Möcht net wissen wie oft ich schon an Sindragosa nh mit Leuten aus unseren anscheinend so tollen TOP-Gilden gewiped bin....



Das habe ich nicht behauptet.
Es ging um die Behauptung "mich haben sie trotz icc-clear nicht mitgenommen, weil ihnen mein GS zu klein war".

Es mag ja sein, dass man mit relativ kleinem GS ICC10 cleared, finde ich gut. Aber wenn der jeweilige Raidleiter sich nur am Gearscore orientiert, um die für ihn passenden Spieler zu suchen, und man nur den GS zeigt, dann wird er einen eben ablehnen. Zeigt man ihm dann den Clear-Erfolg, wäre der Invite bestimmt gekommen.


----------



## Bitialis (17. Juni 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> In BC wurde das auch nicht von Blizz verursacht, ich kann mich noch daran erinnern wie alle geheult haben weil für Kara/Za mindestens T5 verlangt worden ist. Ist ja auch logisch um so mehr Hochwertiges Equip vorhanden ist umso höher werden auch Anforderungen... man will es ja so einfach wie möglich gestalten.



Sorry aber für Kara war nie T5 gefordert.. 
Absoluter schwachsinn.. Damals gabs kein solches Markensystem vorallem nicht in Karazhan also was wollten T5 Spieler noch da?!
Du brauchtest nichtma Full T5 (welches eh die wenigsten hatten Danke Kael 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) um in MH/BT einsteigen zu können..

ZA T5 nunja.. Aber ZA mit Kara auf eine Stufe zu setzen is ja auch mehr als Fraglich imho..


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (17. Juni 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Absoluter schwachsinn.. Damals gabs kein solches Markensystem vorallem nicht in Karazhan also was wollten T5 Spieler noch da?!



Aha... genau für die Markenfarmruns wurde doch T5 gefordert, hast wohl verdrängt das es ein Markensystem (Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit) in BC gab ^^


----------



## Shendria (17. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht behauptet.
> Es ging um die Behauptung "mich haben sie trotz icc-clear nicht mitgenommen, weil ihnen mein GS zu klein war".
> 
> Es mag ja sein, dass man mit relativ kleinem GS ICC10 cleared, finde ich gut. Aber wenn der jeweilige Raidleiter sich nur am Gearscore orientiert, um die für ihn passenden Spieler zu suchen, und man nur den GS zeigt, dann wird er einen eben ablehnen. Zeigt man ihm dann den Clear-Erfolg, wäre der Invite bestimmt gekommen.




Wär ich mir gar nicht so sicher.... "Von wem haste dich da denn durchziehn lassen?"  hab ich auch schon zu hören bekommen, als ich nach ner Absage nur das Achievment gepostet hab... Zu viele haben einfach komplett den Bezug zur WoW-Realität (was für ein schöner Ausdruck) verloren... 




Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Aha... genau für die Markenfarmruns wurde doch T5 gefordert, hast wohl verdrängt das es ein Markensystem (Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit) in BC gab ^^



Ähm, Markenfarmruns haben bei uns erst angefangen als die Insel soweit freigespielt war, das man zu den Markensachen gekommen ist....und jeder der zu der Zeit scho T5/T6 geraidet hat wusste doch eh net mehr was man mit den Marken denn noch sinnloses machen könnte. Die gabs für Raider doch wie Sand am Meer....
Ich kann mich jedenfalls  nicht daran erinnern jemals im Chat gelesen zu haben /2 LfM Kara-Markenfarmrun, mind. T5 Equip...
Kara war bei uns für wirklich jeden zugänglich...   Das man für ZA Equip verlangt hat, wobei mir mind. T5 auch da seltsam vorkommt,  ist aber auch kein Wunder ... ZA war als Verbindung von T5 zu T6 Content und net anfang T4...


----------



## Gehrhard (17. Juni 2010)

Gearscore ist schlecht weil:
1. Es nicht aussagt ob jemand seine Klasse beherscht(also schaden machen, Healen oder tanken kann)

2. Es nicht von pvp und pve equip unterscheidet 

3. Nen hohen GS kann man sich auch auf ebay kaufen(ach was lass ich ebaychars gerne sterben)

4. Viele mit einem sehr hohen Gs(ab 5,9-6k) Total eingebildet sind und dann meistens gar nichts können und dann flamen wenn es nicht so läuft wie sie es wollen


----------



## La Saint (17. Juni 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> .. Ist ja auch logisch um so mehr Hochwertiges Equip vorhanden ist umso höher werden auch Anforderungen...



Den Satz will ich mal vervollständigen zu ".. und wenn kein hochwertiges Equip vorhanden ist, dann gibt es auch keine Anforderungen".

Genau deswegen sehe ich die Geschichte mit GearScore auch eher gelassen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt, bei dem ich mich nach langer Zeit das erste Mal wieder bei WoW einlogge, werden alle einen GS von 7000 haben. 

Mit grünem Equip, wohlgemerkt. Das ist halt die Gnade des Item-Resets, der unweigerlich bei jedem AddOn vorhanden ist. 

Vermutlich wird es eine Prepaid-Karte lang Spaß machen. Und wenn der Streß mit den Items dann wieder losgeht, dann kehre ich einfach wieder zurück in eine Alternativwelt, in der man so etwas nicht kennt.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Shendria (17. Juni 2010)

Gehrhard schrieb:


> Gearscore ist schlecht weil:
> 1. Es nicht aussagt ob jemand seine Klasse beherscht(also schaden machen, Healen oder tanken kann)
> 
> 2. Es nicht von pvp und pve equip unterscheidet
> ...



Ohen GS jetzt schönreden zu wollen:

1. Das weißte ohne und mit GS net.... 
2. Kann es schon, nur wirds in 90% der Fälle einfach falsch verwendet (soviel ich hier jetzt aus dem Thread rauslesen konnte)
3. Kann ich mir auch nen kleinen GS
4. Das war doch immer schon so.. auch vor GS... die mit dem besseren Equip hielten sich meistens auch für die Allerbestesten (ja, absichtlich so geschreibselt)


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (17. Juni 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Ähm, Markenfarmruns haben bei uns erst angefangen als die Insel soweit freigespielt war, das man zu den Markensachen gekommen ist....und jeder der zu der Zeit scho T5/T6 geraidet hat wusste doch eh net mehr was man mit den Marken denn noch sinnloses machen könnte. Die gabs für Raider doch wie Sand am Meer....
> Ich kann mich jedenfalls  nicht daran erinnern jemals im Chat gelesen zu haben /2 LfM Kara-Markenfarmrun, mind. T5 Equip...
> Kara war bei uns für wirklich jeden zugänglich...   Das man für ZA Equip verlangt hat, wobei mir mind. T5 auch da seltsam vorkommt,  ist aber auch kein Wunder ... ZA war als Verbindung von T5 zu T6 Content und net anfang T4...




Bei uns auf dem Server war das sehr angesagt und meistens hatten die Randomraidleiter die so gesucht haben, weit schlechteres Equip als sie selbst forderten und sonst einfach mal hier im Forum suchen es gab genug Threads die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigten. Damals war es halt mindest DPS oder mindestens T4,5,6 anstatt GS aber die Problematik war die selbe: 5500 GS entspricht etwa 251 Itemschnitt... wofür soll man da noch nach ICC 10er normal? Also versuchen die Leute die das Fordern es sich einfach zumachen und Konkurrenz zu minimieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cáasus (17. Juni 2010)

Vote 4 BS (Brain Score) damit es nicht wieder zu so einem sinnlosen Post kommt.

1. Wurd das Thema mindestens 1000 x 99999999999^10 mal diskutiert.
2. Früher sahen die Anforderungen anders aus (z.B. blue equiped, full T4, T5 etc.). Ob ich jetzt sage ich such Leute die min. einen GS von 5500 haben oder ich min. T9 forder.... 
3. Nennt mir ein anderes Kriterium nach dem man einen "erfolgreichen" Raid mehr oder minder schnell zusammenbauen kann OHNE die Leute persönlich zu kennen.

Und jetzt ....
vote 4 close.


----------



## Kiriyana (17. Juni 2010)

_Ultrix_ schrieb:


> LOL - Bring doch selber "Beweise", dass es nicht so ist. Wie soll er das denn "beweisen"?
> Meinst Du der macht jetzt wegen Dir eine Statisik, am besten noch sortiert nach Realm und Gilde oder was?



Ich habe die Behauptung nicht aufgestellt - ich möchte aber einen Beweis sehen, dass sie begründet ist...ich weiß, denken ist schwer, aber ich könnte auch sagen: "Alle Allys sind dumm" oder auch ohne WoW-Bezug "Blonde Frauen sind dumm". 

Und deiner Meinung nach wären also alle die mir widersprechen im Zugzwang, das Gegenteil zu beweisen, wenn ich keine kronkreten Anhaltspunkte für die Richtigkeit dieser Aussage liefere?

Sicher nicht.


----------



## Kiriyana (17. Juni 2010)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Klar gibts auch sehr gut equippte Leute die dieses Addon nicht mögen, vielleich sogar hassen. Aber die Meinung die diese Leute zum Thema Gearscore haben ist nicht wirklich relevant - sie gehören schließlich nicht zur Gruppe jener die davon betroffen sind. Und der springende Punkt ist: diese Leute heulen normalerweise auch nicht rum deswegen, das sind AUSNAHMEN. Ok, du vielleicht schon, mit nem Post im /2 ^^



1. Definiere "rumheulen"

2. Es sind also nur Leute berechtigt, das Addon nicht zu mögen, die einen 4K GS haben und nicht ICC25 mitgenommen werden?

Sry, aber, die einzig richtige Aussage hinter deinem ganzen Post ist: "Ich habe keine Beweise für meine Aussage also versuche ich es mit dämlichen Ausreden zu umgehen".

Die Problematik hinter GS ist nämlich die, dass die meisten Leute die Plan haben diese Addon verabscheuen. Warum? Weil es 0 Aussage hat. NULL.
Und diese Leute werden immer gegen etwas so Lächerliches wettern - auch mit 6K GS.

Ceiwyns Problem mit dem Addon ist NICHT, dass ihn/sie jeder mitnimmt, weil er/sie den erforderlichen GS hat - sondern dass die Leute überhaupt an so einem Mist gemessen werden. An einem Addon, dass keine Aussagekraft hat und auch noch sehr einfach beschissen werden kann.

Also bitte, sag entweder: "Sry ich hab mich geirrt" oder "Sry aber das ist meine persönliche Erfahrung als Raidleiter".

Alles andere ist Bullshit.


----------



## Kiriyana (17. Juni 2010)

Cáasus schrieb:


> Vote 4 BS (Brain Score) damit es nicht wieder zu so einem sinnlosen Post kommt.
> 
> 1. Wurd das Thema mindestens 1000 x 99999999999^10 mal diskutiert.
> 2. Früher sahen die Anforderungen anders aus (z.B. blue equiped, full T4, T5 etc.). Ob ich jetzt sage ich such Leute die min. einen GS von 5500 haben oder ich min. T9 forder....
> ...



1. Das zeigt, dass es offensichtlich eine gewisse Relevanz hat
2. Richtig, vorher musste ich mir die Leute aber auch etwas genauer anschauen und habe Fehler wie Hunter im Schami-Heal-Equip oder Priest der Beweglichkeit sockelt sofort gesehen...heute kucke ich eine rote Zahl mit null Aussagekraft an.
3. Schneller geht es mit GS sicher - aber ist Quantität besser als Qualität?


----------



## GooooZ (17. Juni 2010)

Vote 4 SkillScore


----------



## bloodyPete (17. Juni 2010)

Healschami mit gs 6,5k sucht gruppe für icc10.
Bitte setzt nicht vorraus das ich heilen kann, denn ich bin ein ebay char, aber mein gs stimmt ja.

So stelle ich immer GS dar, sinnlos, dumm und einfach nur nutzlos.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (17. Juni 2010)

Kiriyana schrieb:


> Ceiwyns Problem mit dem Addon ist NICHT, dass ihn/sie jeder mitnimmt, weil er/sie den erforderlichen GS hat - sondern dass die Leute überhaupt an so einem Mist gemessen werden. An einem Addon, dass keine Aussagekraft hat und auch noch sehr einfach beschissen werden kann.



Und in wie Fern ist das nun für irgendjemand ein Problem das irgendwer an irgendwelchen nicht Aussagekräftigen Zahlen gemessen wird?


----------



## Tharis84 (17. Juni 2010)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich es schlimm finde was so passiert in WoW.
Klar,das hier wird jetzt ein mimimi von meiner Seite aus aber das is mir wayne.

Früher zu Classic haben wir den Damagemeter aus Spaß genutzt um kleine Wetkämpfe zu machen wer am Ende der Ini den meisten Schaden gemacht hat.
Dann ging es los......unter xxx dps kommst du nicht mit du kackboon ect.
Das war schon schlimm.
Jetzt,nach langer WoW Pause komme ich wieder und lese nur noch "unter so und soviel GS kommst du nicht mit"
Was soll dieser Scheiß ?
Das sagt absolut nix über den Skill aus.

Zum Glück ist das ganze,wie ich finde,auf Kult der Verdammten noch nicht so verbreitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sacrilege (17. Juni 2010)

Kiriyana schrieb:


> 1. Definiere "rumheulen"
> 
> 2. Es sind also nur Leute berechtigt, das Addon nicht zu mögen, die einen 4K GS haben und nicht ICC25 mitgenommen werden?
> 
> ...



Wieso soll ich irgendwas sagen was dir gefällt, solchen Müll anderen deine Meinung aufzwingen zu wollen kannst du dir getrost sparen.

Ich habe lediglich eine Tatsache angeführt, die dem entspricht was ich tagtäglich erlebe und diese "Statistik" ist wohl representativ genug um sie auf alle Server/Realms auszudehnen und als "allgemeingültig" zu bezeichnen.

*) Leute die einen hohen Gearscore haben heulen nicht rum wie doof und gemein die Welt und dieses Addon ist, weil es ihnen einfach am A... vorbeigeht.

*) Leute mit niedrigem Gearscore sind diejenigen die darunter leiden und die dann rumheulen. Ob das Geheule nun berechtigt ist, ob das Addon toll oder nicht toll ist, das stand bei meiner Aussagen nicht zur Debatte.

Sollte auf deinem Server ein anderes Weltbild herrschen, dann sage ich - gültig für diesen Server - Sry ich habe mich geirrt. Aber dann bringe mir bitte deinerseits die Beweise daß auf deinem Server ein anderes Weltbild herrscht.

P.S. was soll man unter "rumheulen" schon großartig verstehen? Brauchst nen Duden dafür? Klassisches mimimi eben - die haben mich ned mitgenommen, weil GS zu low, sch.. Addon, gehört alles verboten, früher war alles besser, usw. usw. oO


----------



## Aki†A (17. Juni 2010)

generell habt ihr ja recht, gs is müll und sollte verboten werden!!

ABER ihr müsst nich jeden tag nen neuen thread dazu aufmachen .... benutzt die SuFu und ihr werdet sicher den passenden thread finden

UND wen ihr hier sowas postet wird blizzard wenig bis gar nichts ändern ... geht ins vorschlag forum von wow und formuliert nen aussagekräftigen und normalen beitrag dazu, vielleicht reagiert dann ein blizzardmitarbeiter darauf und wir haben die pest namens GearScore bald nicht mehr


----------



## Lari (17. Juni 2010)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> *) Leute die einen hohen Gearscore haben heulen nicht rum wie doof und gemein die Welt und dieses Addon ist, weil es ihnen einfach am A... vorbeigeht.



Hierzu zähle übrigens ich. Um die Aussage mal zu untermauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollen sie doch machen was sie wollen, ich hatte einen Stammraid für die 25er und eine 10er Gildengruppe. Alles wunderbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (17. Juni 2010)

Aki†A schrieb:


> ABER ihr müsst nich jeden tag nen neuen thread dazu aufmachen .... benutzt die SuFu und ihr werdet sicher den passenden thread finden



Afaik ist der der erste "GS Thread" und derjenige, der den wieder ausgegraben hat, hatz die SuFu benutzt.


----------



## Bragaz (17. Juni 2010)

Haha wir haben auf unserem Server nen Lustigen DK.. der is zwar super equipped benutzt aber ganz gerne mal Mp5 sockel.
5,4k Gs sagen halt wirklich nichts über den Skill aus... nebenbei fährt der gute herr seine 3kdps in icc und macht gerne raidlead... 

Denke das gearscore eindeutig üebrbewertet wird. Sieht man ja an dem netten DK^^ 

UND NEIN!
das mit dem DK ist KEIN WITZ!


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (17. Juni 2010)

Aki†A schrieb:


> generell habt ihr ja recht, gs is müll und sollte verboten werden!!



Warum? Bisher hab ich noch nicht einen einzigen Grund dafür zu Hören bekommen.



Aki†A schrieb:


> UND wen ihr hier sowas postet wird blizzard wenig bis gar nichts ändern ... geht ins vorschlag forum von wow und formuliert nen aussagekräftigen und normalen beitrag dazu, vielleicht reagiert dann ein blizzardmitarbeiter darauf und wir haben die pest namens GearScore bald nicht mehr



Verstehe auch nicht was daran die Pest sein soll, keiner wird gezwungen es zu nutzen und einem die Anforderungen eines Randomraids nicht gefallen kann man ja einen Eigenen aufmachen und selbst die Anforderungen bestimmen.


----------



## Kiriyana (17. Juni 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Und in wie Fern ist das nun für irgendjemand ein Problem das irgendwer an irgendwelchen nicht Aussagekräftigen Zahlen gemessen wird?



Ich habe nie irgendwelche Zahlen verlangt - ich wollte eine Begründung für die Aussage...man muss Lesen schwer sein.


----------



## Failadin (17. Juni 2010)

Ob man nu aufs ilvl schaut oder aufn Gearscore is doch total egal?


----------



## Kiriyana (17. Juni 2010)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich irgendwas sagen was dir gefällt, solchen Müll anderen deine Meinung aufzwingen zu wollen kannst du dir getrost sparen.
> 
> Ich habe lediglich eine Tatsache angeführt, die dem entspricht was ich tagtäglich erlebe und diese "Statistik" ist wohl representativ genug um sie auf alle Server/Realms auszudehnen und als "allgemeingültig" zu bezeichnen.
> 
> ...



Ich zwinge dir keine Meinung auf - ich sage lediglich das deine Aussage Blödsinn ist.

Leute mit einem hohen Gearscore geht das Addon ganz offensichtlich nicht am Arsch vorbei, sonst würde sich nicht mittlerweile jeder dazu äußern wie Scheiße das Addon ist. Als Beispiel, gib mal "Gear Score Ghostcrawler" bei Google ein und lies dir den entsprechenden Thread im US-Forum durch oder kuck unter "Elitest Jersks" nach Gear Score.

Du kannst im WoW-Forum dann sogar die Gegner des Addons anklicken und sehen wieviele davon mit High-Equip sprich hohem GS rumlaufen.

"Rumheulen" lässt sich zwar als "klassisches Mimi" definieren - kann aber auch schlicht und ergreifend bedeuten, dass Leute sich über etwas beschweren unabhängig davon ob es sie direkt betrifft oder nicht.

Im Übrigen wenn du im Duden einen Eintrag unter "Rumheulen" findest, spendier ich dir nen Keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piando (17. Juni 2010)

Ich nutze Gearscore selber, weil ich auch den ein oder anderen Rnd-Raid leite. Jedoch sind meine Anforderungen nicht so astronomisch. Was mich jedoch am Add-On bzw. viel mehr an der Nutzung des Add-Ons stört ist, dass man auf diese Zahl reduziert wird. Das stört mich mit meinem Hunter herzlich wenig (iwas um 5,8k), aber wenn ich mir mit meinem Priest anhören muss, dass 5k GS für Yogg+1 zuwenig seien, mit der Begründung, dass der Rest der Gruppe 5,8k GS hat und die Erfahrung, die ich bei dem Boss hat völlig unter den Teppich gekehrt wird, dann kann ich die Aufregung durchaus verstehen.
Somit sollte nicht das Add-On verdammt werden, sondern die Nutzung. Obwohl ich die Vermutung habe, dass das Add-On von jemandem entwickelt wurde, der Angst um seinen E-Peen hatte, da man an der Ausrüstung nur schwer das ilvl erkennt, an der roten Zahl jedoch viel besser...


----------



## Löwenfreund (17. Juni 2010)

Sèv! schrieb:


> Als ich 2 Tage 80 war hatte ich einen Gs von gannzen 4,1k! Und habe Tora 10/25 getankt
> Mit Gs 4,5k habe ich Icc 10 die ersten 3 Bosse getankt
> 
> 
> Ich finde GS ist ein sehr gutes Addon zur Stichprobe und unter Experience findet man auch Erfahrung...



Tja, da wirst du aber einen sehr guten Heiler gehabt haben! Weil der dich trotz deines niedrigen Lebenspunktepolsters und des großen Schadens (wegen weniger Vermeidung) heilen konnte, Rest der Gruppe war sicher auch gut. Wenn die ganze Gruppe nur einen "Gearscore" von 4200 hatte, will ich mal sehen, wie deine Aussage nach dem 10. Wipe aussieht!

Klar werden immer mal Kleine durchgezogen, aber das sie sich dann rühmen, das sie es locker geschafft haben? Sorry.


----------



## LaVerne (17. Juni 2010)

Kiriyana schrieb:


> Ich zwinge dir keine Meinung auf - ich sage lediglich das deine Aussage Blödsinn ist.
> 
> Leute mit einem hohen Gearscore geht das Addon ganz offensichtlich nicht am Arsch vorbei, sonst würde sich nicht mittlerweile jeder dazu äußern wie Scheiße das Addon ist.



Mir ging das AddOn immer hintenrum vorbei. Leute, denen das AddOn wurscht ist, werden sich kaum darüber ausbreiten. 

Ich halte die ganze Quengelei um Gearscore für absolut überzogen. Mit keinem meiner Chars hatte ich irgendwelche Probleme, in Rnd-Raids zu kommen (was auch daran liegen mag, daß ich halt selbst einen Raid auf die Beine stelle, wenn ich nichts passendes finde). Ich halte GearScore für ein nettes AddOn, mit dem man sich leicht einen Überblick über den Char, der sich da anmeldet, verschaffen kann.

Es ist die selbe dumme Nörgelei wie bei den schon erwähnten Kara-Markenruns zu BC - die Leute sind halt nicht fähig, entweder selbst einen Raid auf die Beine zu stellen oder sich einer passenden Gilde anzuschließen. Erinnern wir uns kurz an BC:

Random-Raids gab es in der Hauptsache lange Zeit nur für Kara - selbst Heroes ging man lange Zeit nur mit der Gilde oder Freunden an! Vorrausetzung für Heroes war neben dem Ruf ("respektvoll" bei der der Ini zugeordneten Fraktion; was hieß, man mußte sich erst einmal bei den verschiedensten Fraktionen hochzocken) mindestens D3, das in Normal-Inis gefarmt werden mußte.
Kara-Rnd kam nur mit, wer mindestens Kara-Equip und die entsprechende Erfahrung hatte - alles andere ging nur gildenintern! 

Was würde passieren, wenn es kein GS mehr gäbe? Dann würde man wieder nach Recount-Werten fragen - ein AddOn, das ebensolche Diskussionen wie GS ausgelöst hat. Würde auch das verboten, würde man sich die Erfolge und das Gear in der Armory anschauen und / oder - genau wie zu BC-Zeiten - AddHeal, Lebenspunkte etc. abfragen: Kein hoher AddHeal, kein mitkommen z. B. für Heiler.

Diese Diskussion wird auch im kommenden AddOn nicht verstummen - es war zu BC-Zeiten so; es ist jetzt so; es wird in Zukunft nicht anders werden. Abhilfe war damals genauso wie heute ganz einfach zu bewerkstelligen: Das Spiel in einem Gildenverbund angehen - miteinander; nicht jeder für sich! Ein MMORPG sollte meiner Ansicht nach nicht wie ein "Diablo 2" angegangen werden - hier sollte der Schwerpunkt darauf liegen, mit einer zusammenwachsenden Gruppe von Leuten die Encounter umzunieten. 

WoW ist - gemessen an Solospielen - nicht wirklich ein tolles Spiel. Den Reiz macht das Miteinander aus; ansonsten findet man im Single-Player-Bereich wesentlich unterhaltsamere Spiele! Wer nicht in einer Gildengemeinschaft oder Stammgruppe spielen möchte, der sollte auf "Diablo 3" oder "SWToR" warten.


----------



## Goblintor (17. Juni 2010)

wo liegt das Problem? 

Gearscore ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt um beim Raidaufbau zumindest schnell eine grobe Vorausauswahl vorzunehmen. Meistens meckern darüber die Leute, die noch nie selber eine eigene Raidgruppe aufgebaut haben und nicht wissen, wie lange das teilweise dauert und mit welchem Stress es verbunden sein kann, wenn man auf einmal von 20 Spielern gleichzeitig angewhispert wird. 
Ich gebe euch mal einen Tipp. Macht einfach mal selber einen Raid auf, ingnoriert das Equip der Leute bei der Auwahl komplett und zieht los und dann wünsche ich viel Spass. 

Vielmehr liegt das Problem darin, dass sich die meisten mit dem Addon "Gearscore" noch garnicht auseinandergesetzt haben, bzw. garnicht wissen was es kann.


Jetzt mal zu Gearscore. Was kann das Addon (nicht die Light-Version) eigentlich:

1. Errechnet anhand des iLevels der Items und einer entsprechende Umrechnungstabelle den aktuellen Gearscore 
die Zahl ist wirklich ein ganz ganz grober Anhaltspunkt, weil sie manipulierbar ist und ggfs. mit ein paar PVP-Items nach oben gepusht wurde) 
Für mich ist diese Zahl auch erstmal zweitrangig und sollte nicht der reine Grund dafür sein, ob jemand mitgenommen wird oder nicht.

2. in Verbindung mit Bonusscanner werden die Charwerte analysiert (/gs charname) 
*ACHTUNG! Die Werte werden nur berechnet, wenn man zu diesem Zeitpunkt den entsprechenden Spieler als Target hat.*
es werden alle Werte angezeigt. +Spell, Hit, Waffenkunde, Rüssi-Durchschlag, Verteidigungswertung, Tempo, Ausdauer ........und und und)
gleichzeitig wird festgestellt wie gut das Equip zu der aktuellen Skillung passt und in einer Prozentzahl wiedergegeben. Rennt ein Bäumchen z.B. mit einigen feral-items rum, werden aus den 100% ruckzuck 90% und weniger und ich sehe auf einen Blick ob etwas nicht stimmt.
man erkennt auf einen Blick, ob der Tank Crit-Imun ist, ob der DD genug Hit hat (im tooltipp wird sogar angezeigt, welche Talente ggfs. doch für das Hitcap sorgen, also Skillung beachten)

3. es wird geprüft ob alle Sockelsteine und Verzauberungen vorhanden sind
auch das wirkt sich negativ auf die Prozentzahl aus. Übrigens wird auch bemängelt, wenn ein Heal-Druide z.B. dann einen 20 Beweglichkeit gesockelt hat. Es wird also auch überprüft ob die gesockelten und verzauberten Werte zur Skillung passen. 
Im Tooltipp bekommt man sofort angezeigt, welche Items nicht gesockelt oder verzaubert sind. Also ich muss nicht jedes Rüssi-Item per Mouseover separat kontrollieren.

4. ich kann auf einen Blick sehen, welche Raid-Instanzen und welche Bosse der Spieler mit diesem Char bereits erfolgreich mit Bosskills besucht hat. 
klar es kann ein Twink sein und er hat mit seinem Main alles clear, aber diese Information bekommt man von diesen Spielern meistens stolz dazuserviert.

5. Datenbank mit allen bereits gescannten Spielern.
auch nachträglich (auch wenn der Spieler off ist) kann man sich seine Equip (allerdings dann ohne die Werte von Sockelsteinen und Verzauberungen) anschauen. Hinter dem Char steht dann wie alt die Daten sind, sprich wann der letzte Scan stattgefunden hat. Die Datenbank wird aber z.B. auch automatisch innerhalb der Gilde abgeglichen. Ihr seht also auch die Scans anderer Gildenmitglieder bzw. dann auch anderer Raidmitglieder.

So sicherlich habe ich noch den einen oder anderen Punkt vergessen, aber zumindest bekommen einige so schon mal einen groben Überblick.

Also nochmal:

*Die vierstelle Gearscore-Zahl ist nur ein ganz grober Anhaltspunkt: *(wer sich nur strickt nach dieser Zahl richtet sollte es besser lassen und nur die Zahl ansich ist wirklich Müll)

Beispiel: Ich suche für ICC 10er, 
1. Spieler hat Gearscore von unter 4 bis ca. 4,2 k ------> hat sich erledigt, auch mit Skill nicht ausgleichbar. (klar wenn die anderen dafür um so besser equiped sind und denjenigen durchschleifen können, reicht es trotzdem, aber wer will das schon)
2. Spieler hat Gearscore > 4,2 K ---------> Ich schaue mir die Werte an (hat der Caster/Melee genug Hit, passt die Waffenkunde und frage nach ob es ein Twink ist und welche Erfahrung bereits besteht. Bei Heilern passt der +heal, Tempowertung etc.

Jetzt wird wieder kommen. 4,2 k sind zu wenig, es müssten min. 5 k oder besser 5,5 k sein. Klar für Königsmörder oder Hardmodes sollte es mehr sein, aber hin- und wieder mal einen Raid bei dem halt nur 6 oder 8 Bosse liegen, fördert den Nachwuchs, verbessert das Equip einiger Spieler / Erfahrung und somit wird die Auswahl an geeigneten Spieler für weitere Erfolge grösser und es kommt der ganzen Fraktion zu Gute. (Ja auch wenn es einige nicht glauben wollen, WoW ist ein Teamspiel)

So und jetzt mal zu dem Schwachsinn, "Es könnte ja auch ein Ebay-Char sein". Klar die Möglichkeit besteht immer und was sollen wir dagegen machen. Wenn ihr danach geht dürft ihr theoretisch überhaupt niemanden mitnehmen, den ihr nicht schon seit Jahren mit seinem Char kennt. . Es kann auch sein, dass heute mal der kleine Bruder mit dem Char spielt und von nix ne Ahnung hat, woher soll ich das wissen? Die Gefahr besteht aber mit oder ohne Gearscore, also was sollen solche Aussagen?

Gebt einfach den Leuten wo das Equip noch nicht ganz passt auch mal eine Chance Erfahrungen und besseres Equip zu sammeln und nehmt das Ganze nicht so ernst. Es ist ein Spiel und soll Spass machen.


P.S.
Wer Tippfehler findet, darf sie behalten.


----------



## Bragos (17. Juni 2010)

Ich mache mir da immer einen Spaß wenn ich so was im Channel Lese. Gehe mit meiner Eule, an der ich gerade bastel hin, ( Gear 4800) ziehe vorher meine Bärle Equi an (Viel mehr Gear) an und manchmal heisst es super gear darfst mit *gg*

War so schon ein paarmal so in Raids dabei (mit meiner Eule und dessen equi versteht sich) und keiner hat gemeckert. Das gleich funtzt mit meinem Pala und Priester. Wenns halt einer merkt krieg ich haue, aber das isses mir Wert.

Ich finde das nützlich weil wie oben Beschrieben man selber ohne große Mühe schauen kann ob man eben " von dem Equi her " tauglich ist. Mich nervt aber immer wie das so im Channel geschrieben wird. Hört sich wie ne Stellenanzeige an wo 14 Jährige Mitarbeiter gesucht werden mit 30 Jahre Berufserahrung. Ich nehme in meinem Raid auch "kleine" mit wenn Platz ist, weil ich unsere Jungs kenne und weiss wie die spielen. Wenn mal mal schwache dabei sind die auch Willig sind und die Tipps mal annehmen geht das auch. In einem Punkt sind wir uns ja alle einig, mann sollte für bestimmte Raids schon ein vernünftiges Equi mitbringen und seinen Char auch spielen können. Ansonsten soll man eben erst mla schauen das man da erst mal selbst was dafür tut oder man sicht sich ne vernünftige Gilde die einen da Unterstützt.


----------



## Hexacoatl (18. Juni 2010)

Äh, GS ist und bleibt ein wichtiges Tool, solange man es auch vernünftig nutzt.


Übersetzung: Wenn Du backen Kuchen wollen, Du nehmen richtige Zutaten und nicht mischen Hasenköttel statt Schokoköttel in Teig.



Also alles ganz einfach.....


----------



## Izara (18. Juni 2010)

Goblintor schrieb:


> wo liegt das Problem?
> 
> Gearscore ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt um beim Raidaufbau zumindest schnell eine grobe Vorausauswahl vorzunehmen. Meistens meckern darüber die Leute, die noch nie selber eine eigene Raidgruppe aufgebaut haben und nicht wissen, wie lange das teilweise dauert und mit welchem Stress es verbunden sein kann, wenn man auf einmal von 20 Spielern gleichzeitig angewhispert wird.
> Ich gebe euch mal einen Tipp. Macht einfach mal selber einen Raid auf, ingnoriert das Equip der Leute bei der Auwahl komplett und zieht los und dann wünsche ich viel Spass.
> ...



Ich muss wirklich zugeben, dass ich ALL das nicht wusste   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber danke für die tollen Tipps und ich glaub, ich hol mir das Ding jetzt mal und probier auch mal eigene Raids aufzumachen ^^ Wollte das bisher nie, weil ich eigentlich immer genug Equip hatte, um mitgenommen zu werden, aber so gesehen können man sicher auch den ein oder anderen Raidlead auseinanderpflücken, der mit PvP Gear Leute anwirbt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch schon erlebt ^^





Oh und klasse Einstellung *thumbs up*


----------



## Chakata (18. Juni 2010)

SystemLordAnubis schrieb:


> Grenze wenn jemand alles für Triumph kauft, und das was er noch braucht per Eroberung/Ehre/Heldentum Marken, liegt sein GS etwa bei 5,3k - Wenn man sich noch so wie ich ICC Drops kauft - 5,4k knapp.
> 
> Für viele ICC 10er Gruppen wird inzwischen 5,5k vorausgesetzt
> 
> ...



Merkst du das Problem? Wenn stimmen würde was du da beschreibst würde es bedeuten du hast einen Raid wo alle um die 5400 liegen und noch nie in ihrem leben icc waren. Denmnach müste man ja logischer weise das minimum bei 5500 ansetzen um sicherzustellen das man auch mit leuten spielt die sich wenigstens ein klein wenig darin auskennen.

Random ist nichts für Leute die zum ersten mal icc gehen punkt! Bosstrys macht man in der Gilde, random ist stumpfes abfarmen meist von der Masse an Twinks mehr nicht. Alle haben das Interesse möglichst weit trotz Random durchzukommen und nicht leute mitzuschleifen für die es das erste mal ist. Wenn sie nicht in der Lage sind eine Gilde und gemeinschaft zu finden um mit ihrem Main zu raiden dann ist es ganz einfach das falsche Spiel.

Ich persönlich habe nichts gegen random weil auch teils gute erfahrungen gemacht damit. Dennoch ist es immer wieder ein Glückspiel. Ich würde, und behaupte mal die MASSE, würde niemals neue Bosse (für alle firstkill) in einer Randomgruppe tryn. DAS MACHT KEINE SAU!

Ob eine Randomgruppe funktioniert oder nicht ist überwiegend davon abhängig wie das Vershältniss zwischen alten Hasen und neuen Spielern steht und da ist GS halt lediglich ein kleines Werkzeug sich den Überblick zu verschaffen.

JEDEM steht es frei, wenn dir eine anforderung von 5500 nicht gefällt, selbst einen Raid zu eröffnen. Dort kannst du dann gerne alles einladen das gerade 80 geworden ist, mal schauen wie weit du dann kommst.

Mir persönlich sind leute mit 4000 lieber als irgendwelche 6000er von ebay.

Die Technische unterste Grenze liegt bei etwa 4800 für icc. Das ist der Bereich wo man sich über 5er Instanzen, Thriumpfmarken etc nicht weiter verbessern kann. Ab da, nur noch über Frostmarken (Umhang, Trinket, Gurt) und man erreicht so knapp über 5000. 

4800 sind für den ersten Flügel vollkommen ausreichend, um in den zweiten Flügel zu kommen muss man am dps und heiltest Sarufang vorbeikommen und da wird es etwas eng wenn ALLE 4800 haben. Ich gehe natürlich bei dieser beschreibung davon aus das ALLE diesen GS haben und nicht einige die dabei sind und weit drüber lieben und das wieder ausgleichen.


----------



## Scoff (18. Juni 2010)

Jo, der anfängliche Hype über das soviel geliebte Gearscore, ist auf meinem Server (EU-Proudmoore) verflogen. Zu Anfang war nur das gespamme suche xxx für den Raid xxx pls nur GS ab 5xxx. Viele Gilden haben gemerkt, das der GS eigentlich nur den Itemstand sagt, aber nichts über die Spielweise des jeweiligen Spielers. Mittlerweile werden die Leute daran gemessen wie Sie früher raidtechnisch unterwegs waren zb. ob Algalon schon gelegt wurde etc. Ich habe auch gemerkt das es total verpönnt ist seinen GS-Stand zu posten. Seien wir mal ehrlich, man kann alleine nur durch die ersten 4 Bosse ICC25 nen GS von mind. 5,7 erreichen.


----------



## BigB (18. Juni 2010)

justblue schrieb:


> Allerdings zeigt meine Erfahrung in Random-Instanzen, in die ich mit Main und Twink gehe, dass der Gearscore fast immer eine sichere Aussage darüber zulässt, wie die Instanz laufen wird. Ein Tank mit >5k Gearscore heißt, dass ich mit meinem Heiler getrost Nibelung anziehen und mit Schaden machen kann, ohne dass dem Raid viel passieren wird. Zwei DDs mit >5k heißt, dass die Bosse im Eilzugstempo downgehen werden. Heiler mit >5k heißt, dass es nie Regenerationspausen geben wird. Im Gegenzug heißen Werte von <4k das Gegenteil. Nicht critimmuner Tank, DDs, bei denen mein Jäger mit Autoshot mehr Schaden macht, Heiler, der den Schaden nur mühsam weggeheilt bekommt. Ein Ansatzpunkt zur Beurteilung ist das also schon.



da stimm nicht wenn man unter >4k gs hatt ich hab einen dk gs 2888 und ist critimun 

und man keinen mit gs einschätzen ob er dmg macht oder nicht aus eiern partnergilder da macht ien hexer mit 5,2k gs mehr dps (ka wie er da schaffst ) als ein der knapp 6k gs hatt 
 und dazu kan man gs hoch pushen 

GS DIE PEST VON WOW ,ROTTET SIE AUS !!!


----------



## Blub Bekifft (18. Juni 2010)

Moin Leutz,

wie ist der Stand der Dinge? 

Ist Heidi Klum wieder Schwanger ? mein Gearscore sagt darüber nix aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BigB, das ist meine Rede, mit meinem Hexer ist das genauso.


----------



## Yiraja (18. Juni 2010)

keine ahnung ob heidi wieder schwanger ist würde mich aber auch net wundern die will doch mit seal ne fußballmannschaft gründen^^. Und der anfängliche Gs verfliegt zum glück auch so langsam bei mir aufm server ich weiß au net was damit abging es ging früher ohne und es wird auch so gehen.
wir ham ak mit t7 gelegt un jetzt soll man nen gs von 5.2k haben lääääääächerlich^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (18. Juni 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> wir ham ak mit t7 gelegt un jetzt soll man nen gs von 5.2k haben lääääääächerlich^^



und danach meckern sie wie "low" ak doch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerolon (18. Juni 2010)

OMG alle die wegen GS rumheuln haben kein plan - habt ihr schonmal ICC HM GEMACHT?! da ist ein HOHER GS UND KLASSEN VERSTÄNDNISS VORRAUSSETZUNG! das addon ist toll bis auf die tatsache das diese kleine zahl im tooltip steht die nix aussagt das man skill hat -  aber das addon kann viel mehr was viele leider nicht wissen


----------



## Loina (18. Juni 2010)

soso man cleart den ersten wing,und hat einen gs von 5,7k gs doller spruch.

Ich habe mein festen raid,von daher ist mir dat laterne.

Finde es halt für die etwas schlechteren spieler mies.

Blizzard hat die markenitems gebracht,um spielern den raideinstieg zu erleichtern.Soweit so gut

Durch die items fällt pdk 10 flach,da brauch keiner rumgammeln.Obwohl bei uns auf Blackrock,ein gs von 5k meist standard is.

So gehn wir mal weiter zu pdk 25er, geht fast keiner mehr.Und wenn darfste erst mal einen gs von 5,2 k haben,oder nen 25er erfolg posten.

Jetzt kommen wir mal zu icc,eigentlich die hauptraid instanz momentan.Bei uns kannste da meistens mit einen gs von minimum 5,5k rein ZEHNER!! wohlgemerkt.

Jetzt frag ich mich,der kleine spieler hat doch garkeine chance mehr oder?

ich mein blizz bringt icc zehner raus für leute,die nicht so riesen gilden haben,oder halt nicht so gut für 25er sind ka warum.Doch die spieler bei uns tuen so,als ob es die schwerste ini 

der welt ist.

Schön alle einen gs von 5,5k haben damit es so richtig leichtttttttt wird.das kann es doch nicht sein.

Ich denke mir mal wenn es Skill meter geben würde,wären viele spieler auf deutsch gesagt gefi.....^^ ist einfach so.Es laufen so viele gammel leute mit 5,8k gs aufwärts rum dat glaubst 

du garnicht.

GS hat vieles im arsch gemacht,weil es einfach missbraucht wird.Ganz einfach

wenn du ein gs von 4,8k hast,und blizz sagt dir du darfst icc 10 gehn.Dann wird das wohl stimmen.

Aber nein der gs fanatiker sagt: Spieler X hat kein roten gearstore,den nehmen wir nicht.Und das kann es nicht sein


----------



## Zanny (18. Juni 2010)

PvE? It's Skill !


----------



## Pylonz (18. Juni 2010)

wer den erfinder vom gearscore bei mir abliefert kriegt 20 k gold


----------



## Chiary (18. Juni 2010)

Nerolon schrieb:


> OMG alle die wegen GS rumheuln haben kein plan - habt ihr schonmal ICC HM GEMACHT?! da ist ein HOHER GS UND KLASSEN VERSTÄNDNISS VORRAUSSETZUNG!


Wenn ich sowas lese krieg ich Bauchschmerzen.
Mein Paladin war nun schon mehrfachst ICC 25er, sowohl normal als auch diverse HCs ( und nein, nicht nur Gunship ).
Als ich anfing ICC 25er zu gehen hatte ich einen GS von rund 4,7, mittlerweile wird LK HC angegangen und mein GS liegt bei 5,07.
Bei dmg Bossen ist es besser gutes bzw besseres EQ zu haben, weil auch Skill nunmal nicht alles ist, das EQ muss ebenso stimmen um eine gewisse dps Anforderung für diverse Bosse erfüllen zu können.
Jedoch muss dieser GS in keinster Weise bei den mittlerweile sehr häufig geforderten 6k und drüber liegen.
DAS ist Kindergarten.


----------



## Lari (18. Juni 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lese krieg ich Bauchschmerzen.
> Mein Paladin war nun schon mehrfachst ICC 25er, sowohl normal als auch diverse HCs ( und nein, nicht nur Gunship ).
> Als ich anfing ICC 25er zu gehen hatte ich einen GS von rund 4,7, mittlerweile wird LK HC angegangen und mein GS liegt bei 5,07.



Den Paladin darfst du mir gerne linken, dann schau ich mal, ob das so stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Demnach hättest du aus den Raids ja noch nie was bekommen, klingt für mich recht unglaubwürdig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (18. Juni 2010)

Goblintor schrieb:


> Vielmehr liegt das Problem darin, dass sich die meisten mit dem Addon "Gearscore" noch garnicht auseinandergesetzt haben, bzw. garnicht wissen was es kann.
> 
> 
> Jetzt mal zu Gearscore. Was kann das Addon (nicht die Light-Version) eigentlich:
> ...


 sorry hab´s gekürzt, um nicht das Ganze nochmals zu posten.


großes GZ ! Endlich einer der es mal erklärt und sich nicht nur in Kurzfloskeln pro oder kontra ergeht wie " Bäh so ein Mist" oder "Supi"

Benutze es zwar selber nur sehr sehr selten, weil´s bei mir immer wieder einen LuaFehler verursacht aber selbiges hatten wir doch bei recount und
das benutze ich fast ausschließlich für mich selbst, um meine Fehler zu sehen oder wo ich was verbessern könnte.
So verhält es sich auch mit GS; Gute Hilfe für Analyse und schnelleren Raidaufbau. Fazit :Wer´s will soll es sich laden und wer es nicht will, der läst es einfach .

lg
randy


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (18. Juni 2010)

Loina schrieb:


> Jetzt frag ich mich,der kleine spieler hat doch garkeine chance mehr oder?
> 
> ich mein blizz bringt icc zehner raus für leute,die nicht so riesen Gilden haben,oder halt nicht so gut für 25er sind ka warum.Doch die spieler bei uns tuen so,als ob es die schwerste ini der welt ist.



Der kleine Spieler mit einem GS von 4,5k würde auch bei einem normalen Equipcheck durchfallen und wenn es so einfach ist kann der kleine Spieler einfach Selbst einen Raid aufmachen ohne GS. Die meisten Randomraids werden ja von Twinks veranstaltet oder von Raidern die intern nicht mitkommen konnten und die ID verblasen wollen, das sie es sich einfach machen wollen ist doch klar oder?




Loina schrieb:


> Schön alle einen gs von 5,5k haben damit es so richtig leichtttttttt wird.das kann es doch nicht sein.



Doch genau darum geht es, man will schnell durch und nicht unerfahrene Leute dabei haben.


----------



## Armour (18. Juni 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lese krieg ich Bauchschmerzen.
> Mein Paladin war nun schon mehrfachst ICC 25er, sowohl normal als auch diverse HCs ( und nein, nicht nur Gunship ).
> Als ich anfing ICC 25er zu gehen hatte ich einen GS von rund 4,7, mittlerweile wird LK HC angegangen und mein GS liegt bei 5,07.
> Bei dmg Bossen ist es besser gutes bzw besseres EQ zu haben, weil auch Skill nunmal nicht alles ist, das EQ muss ebenso stimmen um eine gewisse dps Anforderung für diverse Bosse erfüllen zu können.
> ...



Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass du mit einem GS von 5007 Lichking HEROISCH tanken kannst oder?


----------



## Yiraja (18. Juni 2010)

Nerolon schrieb:


> OMG alle die wegen GS rumheuln haben kein plan - habt ihr schonmal ICC HM GEMACHT?! da ist ein HOHER GS UND KLASSEN VERSTÄNDNISS VORRAUSSETZUNG! das addon ist toll bis auf die tatsache das diese kleine zahl im tooltip steht die nix aussagt das man skill hat -  aber das addon kann viel mehr was viele leider nicht wissen



hab ich mit sicherheit schon vor dir gemacht und, gs ist fail weil gs immer noch nix über klassenverständnis und spielweise aussagt. l2p


----------



## Chiary (18. Juni 2010)

Armour schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass du mit einem GS von 5007 Lichking HEROISCH tanken kannst oder?


Tanken mit meinem Gear, never.
Habe aber auch nie behauptet das ich tanken würde, habe weder Tank EQ noch einen dafür geeigneten Skilltree.
Ich heile und nein, in meinem Gear bin ich nicht MT Heilerin, aber ich liege auch nicht nonstop im Dreck.

@ weissnimmer den Namen
Ich habe bisher auch erst 2 Teile bekommen, im 25er sind dummerweise noch ein paar andere Leute dabei die auch gern was hätten und da ich noch nicht lange in der Gilde bin muss ich mangels haufenweise DKP nunmal warten.
Link zum Arsenal folgt per PN wenn ich nachher den Rechner wechsel


----------



## Lari (18. Juni 2010)

Gerade der Lichking Hero 25 ist der Extrem-Encounter, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man Leute mit PDK25 Equip dort ins Setup nimmt, 20% Buff hin oder her. So leid es mir tut: Aber mit dem Gear gehörst du da nicht hin, ich denke das weißt du aber auch selbst.

Aber es ist ja die Sache deiner Gilde, wen sie mitnehmen, und viel Erfolg wünsch ich euch dennoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (18. Juni 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> hab ich mit sicherheit schon vor dir gemacht und, gs ist fail weil gs immer noch nix über klassenverständnis und spielweise aussagt. l2p



und wie bekommt man vor dem Raid raus wie des Anwärters "klassenverständnis und spielweise" ist?

/hint Sockelguide und Skillgeuide lesen ist kein klassenverständnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiary (18. Juni 2010)

Genau, Lari wars ^^

Das ich mit meinem Gear nicht vor,hinter oder um den LK25HM gehöre ist mir völlig klar.
Eigendlich wollte ich da auch noch nicht stehen.
Aber es gab in der Gilde mehrere Sommerabgänge und plötzlich standen wir ohne Paladinen da und ich war die Einzige die einen Lvl 80 Pala hatte und so wurde ich mitgenommen, erstmal um zu testen.
Meine Heilleistung ist nicht der Bringer, mangels gutem EQ halt, aber ich stehe, zu meiner eigenen Verwunderung, nach den meisten Bosskämpfen noch und muss nicht aufgekratzt werden.
Mittlerweile haben wir 2 weitere Paladine die auch entsprechenderes EQ haben ( und die ihren Pala auch als Main spielen, ich kleb an meinem Druiden die Pech am Schwefel ) und so gehe ich mit wenn Not am Mann ist und sobald die "echten" HPs online sind gebe ich meinen Platz auch dankend wieder ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was ich eigendlich sagen wollte damit ist, ein hoher GS ist nicht zwingend Grundvoraussetzung, zumindest keiner von <6k, so wie auf unserem Server rdm gefordert wird.
Das man mit niedrigerem Gear nicht viel reisst ist die andere Sache, aber man muss nicht zwingend dauertot am Boden liegen und kann seinen Beitrag leisten, wenn man es denn wirklich will.


----------



## Blub Bekifft (18. Juni 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Doch genau darum geht es, man will schnell durch und nicht unerfahrene Leute dabei haben.



Aha, man möchte keine Unerfahrenen Leute dabei haben. Soso und woher haben die Erfahrenen Leute Ihre Erfahrung her? Um das nicht Misszuverstehen ich geb Dir da Recht es ist einfach so.
Nur wenn man sich nicht mehr die Zeit nimmt Leute Auszubilden die das auch wollen werden diese unter ferner liefen geführt. Und genau das sind die wo dann (teils zurecht) meckern weil sie keine Chance bekommen.
Das ist ein manko das sich in letzter Zeit eingenistet hat. Man will nur fertig gebackene. Wenns ein schneller run sein soll ect. mag das schon seine berechtigung haben aber wenn jemand eine Stammgilde machen will ( und gerade von denen hört man das auch mind. gs XX ) ist das für mich mehr als Verwunderlich.
Früher gab es gar nix auser ein paar Gildenseiten ( sag nur freierbund.de) wo so manche Infos rüberkam. Den Rest musste man sich Erfragen oder selber ausprobieren. Damals war noch Teamwork gefragt.

Ich persönlich finde es gut das es Informationstelen wie eben Buffed und Co gibt was einem das ganze erleichtert. Nur wenn das ganze in " Du bist nix, hast nix also hau ab" ausartet stell ich das schon in Frage.

Es ist eben nur ein Spiel und spielen heisst Lernen und Spaß haben.


----------



## Lari (18. Juni 2010)

Das sind aber nunmal zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gearscore ist die reine BEtrachtung des Equips, wie oben geschrieben wurde ein grober Anhaltspunkt über die Raiderfahrung. Dass der jeweilige Spieler dauertot am Boden gelegen haben kann und nicht die DPS/HPS Bombe sein kann ist uns allen klar.

Ich habe mir in einem 25er ICC Random immer die Jägerkollegen angeschaut, vom Gearscore her, Sockel und Bogen. Ich bin relativ ehrgeizig, wenn ich random raide. Ich will Platz 1 sein, mit den wenigsten Toden. Bei Markgar wusste ich dann immer, was ich von den Jägern halten konnte: Zu 90% war ich der einzige Hunter, der auf Jägerstachel gegangen ist, und führte trotzdem noch die DPS-Liste an.
Witzigerweise war ich vom Gearscore her immer nur im Mittelfeld angesiedelt. Mir ist also durchaus bewusst, dass Gearscore keinerlei Aussage über die spielerischen Qualitäten des Spielers macht, will es aber auch garnicht.
Das manche Leute überhöhte Anforderungen stellen weiß ich auch, aber mal ganz ehrlich: Ist das nicht natürliche Auslese? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich frage mich, wieso soviele Leute gegen dieses Addon wettern, niemand ist gezwungen es zu installieren. Niemand ist gezwungen, in GS-Raids mitzugehen. Es gibt soviele Gruppen ohne GS, wieso regt man sich darüber auf? Das will mir nicht in den Kopf.


Edit @ über mir:
Wieso raiden die Unerfahrenen nicht mit Unerfahrenen und sammeln so Erfahrung? Hab ich auch gemacht. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust Neulinge auszubilden, die Erfahrung können sie sich in neuen Gilden oder in Random Raids aus Raidanfängern holen.


----------



## RedShirt (18. Juni 2010)

> Niemand ist gezwungen, in GS-Raids mitzugehen.



Nur wenn 80%+ der Raids nur noch so RND angeboten werden, wirds schwer.
Da schaut Dich der RL nichtmal mim Hintern an, wenn Du nicht 5,5+- GS hast. (ICC 10er...)

Mach einen eigenen Raid auf... hm, Du kennst aber die Ini noch nicht... max. aus Guides.
Glaub mir, das geht bis zum 1ten oder 2ten Boss gut... wenn Du der einzige bist, der sich nicht auskennt, evtl länger.
Ich hatte mal 4 Leute (inkl. RL) ohne Bosskenntnis. Marrow'gar war schon eine echte Plackerei. Tanken + den Leuten sagen, daß sie auf die Stachel sollen, in die Hitbox sollen, sich NICHT am anderen Ende des Raumens hinstellen sollen, doch die aufgespießten mehr heilen sollen...
Weil die feinen Herrschaften auch TS nicht nötig hatten, oder "geht net bei mir" - "hab kein Mikro" oder sonstwas.

Das muß alles nicht sein. Wenn man EQ anschaut, kann man +- sagen ob er halbwegs weiß was er da tut (sockelt, vz). Ohne Zahlengrundlage wars früher Ermessenssache. jetzt halt nackte Zahlen großteils.


----------



## Lari (18. Juni 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Nur wenn 80%+ der Raids nur noch so RND angeboten werden, wirds schwer.



80% mit GS-Anforderung halte ich aber für ein Gerücht. Zumindest auf Thrall hielt es sich in Grenzen und es gab gefühlt mehr Random-Raids ohne GS Anforderung.

Ich habe auch schonmal 10er geleitet, Voraussetzung Erfahrung 11/12 oder Königsmörder auf dem Main. Hat sich niemand beschwert, da eindeutig der Lich King das Ziel war. Im Endeffekt 10/12 Bossen First-Try und Sindragosa ging garnicht.
Man kann eben nach verschiedenen Faktoren einen Spieler auswählen: Erfahrung oder Equip. Gearscore vermittelt dir einen Eindruck über das Equip, Erfahrung siehst du per Achievements. Wenn nun die Raidleiter über das Equip entscheiden dann ist das nunmal so, das ist die Freiheit der Raidleiter. Sie bauen den Raid, sie stellen die Rahmenbedingungen auf. Sind sie in deinen Augen zu hoch oder unrealistisch, dann ist das nicht das Problem des Raidleiters, sondern deins.
Das gleiche gilt für Raids mit ITemlock auf z.B. Wille des Todesbringers. Für viele völlig lächerlich, aber wieso? Der Raidleiter leitet den Raid, organisiert über eine Stunde, verteilt Loot, hat all den organisatorischen Kram am Hals. Was kriegt er dafür? In der Regel nichts, es sei denn er locked sich z.B. ein Item. Ich find das ok, auch wenn ich nur mit dem Priester dort mitgegangen wäre. Auch dort wird eben niemand gezwungen mitzugehen.

Ich finde, man sollte Gearscore einfach ignorieren, wenn es einen aufregt. Wird man nicht mitgenommen, dann raidet man eben PDK25, bis man einen Gearscore erreicht hat, der den Raidleitern passt, macht seine eigenen Raids, sucht siche ine GIlde... oder man schreibt 60+ Seiten in einem Spiele-Forum, wie blöd doch Gearscore ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (18. Juni 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Mach einen eigenen Raid auf... hm, Du kennst aber die Ini noch nicht... max. aus Guides.
> Glaub mir, das geht bis zum 1ten oder 2ten Boss gut... wenn Du der einzige bist, der sich nicht auskennt, evtl länger.



Also wollen die Leute die über GS Heulen am liebsten auch gezogen werden oder wie will man das verstehen? Wenn alle die Ini noch nicht kennen ist das doch Super und man kann sie sich zusammen erarbeiten und wenn es nicht Klappt, dann liegen halt nur 2 Bosse wo ist das Problem? Wobei sich meistens doch irgendein Twink findet der auch die Raidleitung übernimmt oder wenigstens ein paar Tips gibt. 

Also wenn mir das GS Gesuche auf den Geist geht und ich überall nicht mitgenommen werde aufgrund des zu niedrigen GS dann mach ich halt einen Eigenen Raid auf und wenn ich mir ansehe wie viele hier GS kacke finden sollte der Raid massiv überlaufen werden.


----------



## RedShirt (18. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schonmal 10er geleitet, Voraussetzung Erfahrung 11/12 oder Königsmörder auf dem Main. Hat sich niemand beschwert, da eindeutig der Lich King das Ziel war. Im Endeffekt 10/12 Bossen First-Try und Sindragosa ging garnicht.



Ok, k.A. mit wieviel % ihr da in ICC wart.
10/12 gehen mittlerweile Rnd, selbst wenn ein paar Leute die Bosse überhaupt nicht kannten. So passiert letztes WE, Sindra aber auf 18% gehabt,  dann hat mal wieder einer den mystischen Puffer platzen lassen / ist nicht aus dem Raid .. usw. 
Und da war der letzte Run ein Twinkrun.
War mit GC und ohne AV oder sonstwas Check.



Lari schrieb:


> Erfahrung siehst du per Achievements.


wenn Du so hart getestet hast, warum ging dann Sindra nicht? Müssten ja alle mind 11 gelegt haben, oder sogar den LK?
Merkst Du was? Auch da kanns einfach mal nicht klappen. Demenentsprechend sollte man vielen Raidleitern klarmachen, daß eine vierstellige Zahl allein (!) nicht den Erfolg bestimmt.




Lari schrieb:


> Wenn nun die Raidleiter über das Equip entscheiden dann ist das nunmal so, das ist die Freiheit der Raidleiter. Sie bauen den Raid, sie stellen die Rahmenbedingungen auf. Sind sie in deinen Augen zu hoch oder unrealistisch, dann ist das nicht das Problem des Raidleiters, sondern deins.
> (snip)
> Auch dort wird eben niemand gezwungen mitzugehen.
> 
> ...




Ist übrigens stark serverabhängig (und m.E.n. fraktionsabhängig...) wieviele % RND-Raids mit "/w me mit GS" oder "GS 5,4k+" ankommen.
Ich meide alle solchen Ansagen.
PDK25 wird übrigens auch von "mind. 5,2k+ GS" Hanserle oft aufgemacht, weils um die Schmuckstücke geht. Ist ähnliche Problematik.
Am anderen Server seh ich überhaupt kein "min. GS ..." oder nur vereinzelt.

Ich halte den Wahn dennoch für übertrieben, weil immer mehr (auch eigentlich geistig reifere) ins "GS!!!"-Fahrwasser kommen.
Ich sag nur: Hunter mit 2 Hittrinkets und 500 Hit. Mahlzeit.... aber imba GS.



> Also wollen die Leute die über GS Heulen am liebsten auch gezogen werden oder wie will man das verstehen?



Ich bin in den ersten HCs als DD eher rein denn als ein Tank.
Warum? Weil man als DD sich erstmal die Bosse ansehen + üben kann, ohne daß der Raid fällt.
Wenn der Tank am laufenden Band "übt", zieht er den Spaß der evtl 8 routinierten runter.

Wenn Du das Ziehen nennst, dann sollte man nur noch "Pro" Raids aufmachen, und "newbie"-Raids.
Leider sehen so die Newbies erst in 5 Wochen mal mehr als 3-4 Bosse.
Und die Pros schlafen derweil ein.

Keine Ahnung, aber ich bin immer ein Freund von gemischten Raids. Am Ende müssen nur die Bosse liegen - wenns kein allzugroßer Krampf bis dahin ist -> ok.


----------



## Goblintor (18. Juni 2010)

Scoff schrieb:


> Jo, der anfängliche Hype über das soviel geliebte Gearscore, ist auf meinem Server (EU-Proudmoore) verflogen. Zu Anfang war nur das gespamme suche xxx für den Raid xxx pls nur GS ab 5xxx. Viele Gilden haben gemerkt, das der GS eigentlich nur den Itemstand sagt, aber nichts über die Spielweise des jeweiligen Spielers. Mittlerweile werden die Leute daran gemessen wie Sie früher raidtechnisch unterwegs waren zb. ob Algalon schon gelegt wurde etc. Ich habe auch gemerkt das es total verpönnt ist seinen GS-Stand zu posten. Seien wir mal ehrlich, man kann alleine nur durch die ersten 4 Bosse ICC25 nen GS von mind. 5,7 erreichen.



klar kannst du auch mit einem GS von 3000 Critt-Imun sein, aber unter welchen Vorrausetzungen. Verteidiungswertung gesockelt und verzaubert bis zum abwinken und alle anderen Werte sind auf den Items nicht drauf. Selbst dein Rüssi-Wert ist in dem Equip sehr bescheiden. Und von einem entsprechendem HP-Polster wollen wir mal garnicht reden. Und einen DK Critt-Imun zu bekommen mit der Rune die einem alle 25 Verteidigung (also ca. 123 Verteidungswertung) ist ja wohl auch nicht besonders schwierig.

Fakt ist hast du dann einen Heiler an deiner Seite der genauso equiped ist wie du, oder DD´s die keinen Schaden machen, dann ist wipen angesagt. Klar wenn alle anderen super equiped sind und ihre Klasse beherrschen kann es funktionieren, aber was ist das für eine Einstellung. Ich muss mitgenommen werden, weil die anderen machen das ja schon.

Logisch gibt es einige die mit schlechterem Equip mehr Schaden machen wie andere die viel besser equiped sind. Das ist dann der Skill der unterscheidet. Manche beschäftigen sich halt mit Ihrer Klasse und einige nicht. Wiederum andere werden es nie lernen und merken es selbst nach Monaten nicht, dass ihre Klasse nichts für sie ist. (kennt man doch auch im RL bei einigen in Beziehung auf Berufswahl / Studium etc. zu genüge)


Bei der Einschätzung wird halt immer vorrausgesetzt, dass derjenige seine Klasse beherrscht und somit der mit dem besseren Equip auch mehr Schaden macht,mehr heilt oder als Tank länger überlebt. Alles andere ist Pech für den Raidlead und kommt leider immer wieder vor. 


Um an das richtig gute Equip zu kommen, muss man halt immer noch ein bissl tun. Aber anscheinend wollen das einige auch noch hinterhergeworfen bekommen.


Manche Spieler haben anscheind folgende Einstellung:

Ui bin Level 80 geworden, erstmal sofort (früher war es PDC) SS, Grube und HDR auf Hero. (danke der runtergesetzen Anforderungen von Blizzard geht das fast komplett mit 187er/200er Items) .
Mmmh Triumph-Marken farmen, pdk gehen ? Wofür? Ich suche mir sofort eine RND-ICC 10er. Vielleicht kann ich da was abstauben.
Mecker.....Mecker. Die nehmen mich nicht mit :/ 
Warum nur ? 
Meine Skillung als Bäumchen ist mit 0/0/71 doch ok. Will doch heilen. 
(sry der musste sein, weil ich die lezte Zeit zu oft bei der Daily-Hero diese 71/0/0-Skillungen sehe)


Trotz 20%-Buff braucht ihr auch für ICC 10er noch ein vernünftiges Equip um etwas zu erreichen. Es sei denn Ihr gehört zu den Spielern die sich gerne durchschleifen lassen.


----------



## Scyp3r (30. September 2010)

Also ich bin vor 2 wochen lvl 80 geworden mit meinem DK hab mich über meine Klasse informiert, die beste Anfangsskillung rausgesucht und noch etwas drann rumgebastelt die erste Woche. Jetzt habe ich schon allein durch heros einen GS von 4,1k das reicht um bei mir in der Gilde in ICC 10er zu gehen und PDK 10er zu machen locker. 

Ich habe 10 stunden in der woche gespielt und mit den beiden dailys und heros marken geholt. Ich bin auf DD geskillt und brauche deshalb ungefähr 10min wartezeit pro dungeon, trotzdem hab ich T9 komplett und mir fehlt nur noch ein anderer Gürtel, dann bin ich komplett episch equipt !

Es ist also mittlerweile gar nicht mehr schwer nachdem man auf 80 ist an gute Items ranzukommen, trotzdem sollte man sich nicht von einem 6,1k gs verlassen. Aus dem Grund verwende ich bei Raids auch lieber Elitist-Group. Es erfasst schnell den durchschnittlichen Itemlevelstand, checkt ob es sich bei dem Item um ein DPS/Heal/Tank Item handelt (und unterscheidet bei DPS auch noch, ob es auf die skillung passt, ob es Caster/Nahkampf/Wille ist), zudem zeigt es auch an ob man richtig gesockelt hat, verzaubert hat (und wenn ja richtig) und ob man ein PvP item trägt !

mfg scyp3r


----------



## bärkatzeeule (30. September 2010)

ich find  gs is au blöd 
nen kumpel ham sie aus der gilde gekickt weil er halt bloss 5,4 hatte anstatt 5,6 

gs sollte wirklicj verboten werden.

denn die rüstungspunkte sagen niczs über das können des spielers aus, weil mein dk hat 4,9 und icc und alle anderen innis funktiopnieren alle richtig und und bin erst zwei mal  gewippt. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bababuss (30. September 2010)

bärkatzeeule schrieb:


> ich find gs is au blöd
> nen kumpel ham sie aus der gilde gekickt weil er halt bloss 5,4 hatte anstatt 5,6
> 
> gs sollte wirklicj verboten werden.
> ...



Normalerweise nicht, aber bei dir habe ich das Gefühl, dass es doch etwas aussagt.


----------



## Shadowed (30. September 2010)

Scyp3r schrieb:


> Also ich bin vor 2 wochen lvl 80 geworden mit meinem DK hab mich über meine Klasse informiert, die beste Anfangsskillung rausgesucht und noch etwas drann rumgebastelt die erste Woche. Jetzt habe ich schon allein durch heros einen GS von 4,1k das reicht um bei mir in der Gilde in ICC 10er zu gehen und PDK 10er zu machen locker.
> 
> Ich habe 10 stunden in der woche gespielt und mit den beiden dailys und heros marken geholt. Ich bin auf DD geskillt und brauche deshalb ungefähr 10min wartezeit pro dungeon, trotzdem hab ich T9 komplett und mir fehlt nur noch ein anderer Gürtel, dann bin ich komplett episch equipt !
> 
> ...



Gz zu einen Thread von Juni wieder ausgegraben zu haben...


----------



## Lari (30. September 2010)

bärkatzeeule schrieb:


> ich find gs is au blöd
> nen kumpel ham sie aus der gilde gekickt weil er halt bloss 5,4 hatte anstatt 5,6
> 
> gs sollte wirklicj verboten werden.



Stimmt, Gearscore hat ihn ja gekickt, nicht die Gilde. Bleistifte machen Rechtschreibfehler und Waffen töten Menschen. Richtiiiig.

Das ist jetzt nicht euer Ernst, den thread wieder hochzuholen?!


----------



## Grushdak (30. September 2010)

Shadowed schrieb:


> Gz zu einen Thread von Juni wieder ausgegraben zu haben...


Gz zum Dummposten!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathan (30. September 2010)

Das Thema ist immernoch aktuell, wieso sollte man es also nicht in dem Thread diskutieren?
Hätte er einen neuen Thread erstellt würde jeder mit "benutz die Sufu" kommen.

GS ist eine einfache und schnelle möglichkeit einen groben überblick über das equip zu bekommen (mit 200er gear legt man nunmal den LK im 25er hc mode nicht) aber die Extremen Anforderungen sind das Problem.


----------



## restX3 (30. September 2010)

aids in form von einem addon

ich kanns auch nicht mehr hören, tank und heal und dds für icc 10 nonhc gs check dala mitte nur mit gs 5200+

einer der gründe warum ich nicht mehr raiden gehe also random raids, macht eh kein spaß mehr raiden seit WOTLK

ist meine meinung


----------



## Düstermond (30. September 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> mit 200er gear legt man nunmal den LK im 25er hc mode nicht



Den würden Randomgruppen nichtmal legen, wenn alle 10.000 Gearscore vorweisen könnten...


----------



## Thori'dal (30. September 2010)

ich hab n gut equipten tank
wenn ich mich bei jemanden für ne ini melde und der mich nach gs fragt
dann schreib ich erst gar nicht zurück
auch wenns blöd klingt aber es wird immer ne nächste gruppe geben
ich lass mich da gar nicht drauf ein


----------

